# Singles who are for the "Love of Disney" - Part 2



## cdn ears

DRAMA FREE Please

If you are single and love Disney, then this is the Thread for You. Here is a place to share your life, thoughts and love with other singles. It's the place where you can share the thrills and chills with those who are in like mind about Disney. It's place where eventually with Disney Magic you might meet your prince or princess and fall in LOVE . 

Please note, this is not a thread to harass, be mean or rude in any way to another human being. If that's what you want, then please do not subscribed to this thread.

The following is a test that was originated by the author of the very first Singles Thread, I thought it would be appropriate to start this thread with the same test. 

Quote:
If only there was a test.....

How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?

1) Hates Disney
2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
11) Wants to build a private DISer resort on-site!  

For Me I'm an 8 and looking for an 8

Let's carry on as per Teresa's previous instructions (listed above)......as we have been closed


----------



## acm563

WOW!!! Hard to believe we are at PART 2
Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend...
I am getting ready to play hookie and leave in about an hour...
but (((HUGS))) to all


----------



## cdn ears

acm563 said:


> WOW!!! Hard to believe we are at PART 2
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend...
> I am getting ready to play hookie and leave in about an hour...
> but (((HUGS))) to all



Just like the Energizer bunny.....the best keep going and going and going..........


----------



## ttester9612

Steve,  thanks for starting my Part 2..you such a doll.

I can't believe we finally reached parted to. . that is AWESOME 
Let the party continue


----------



## ttester9612

For those that would still like to see post from Part 1, here's the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537:rotfl2:


----------



## Fonzy13

ttester9612 said:


> For those that would still like to see post from Part 1, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537:rotfl2:



Wow, what a long thread. 

Not sure what this is about, but I'm a guy. 

I'm a 10, and I need a 7 or above.

Any takers? Woo-hoo!


----------



## ttester9612

Fonzy13 said:


> Wow, what a long thread.
> 
> Not sure what this is about, but I'm a guy.
> 
> I'm a 10, and I need a 7 or above.
> 
> Any takers? Woo-hoo!



 Fonzy to the Wonderful World of "Singles who are for the "love of Disney"... feel free to comment on any posts here or even share your LOVE for Disney.

You can start by telling a little something about yourself: age, any children, if so their ages, how often to you go to WDW or DL or both.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Matty.

Umm...got a few hours of sleep in.  I didn't hear my buddy calling (the ringtone I have for him is actually kind of low-volume) but only "overslept" by 45 min.

We just got finished working on STELLAAAAA!!!

Made some great progress but have to replace the clutch cable (which ends up being a good thing).  Got to ride her around a bit today...even up to 4th gear!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Hey all!  I love disney too. Just got back from my 30th birthday week there and was previously there for christmas and new years. 

I'm a 10 unless there's an option of camping out in The great movie ride and I definitatly need a 7 or above.  

I'm a lovely tall girl from boston. 

I  also love muppets, which another thing that people find odd.  

Oh well. They're just too stuffy for me.


----------



## ttester9612

Costumesaremylife said:


> Hey all!  I love disney too. Just got back from my 30th birthday week there and was previously there for christmas and new years.
> 
> I'm a 10 unless there's an option of camping out in The great movie ride and I definitatly need a 7 or above.
> 
> I'm a lovely tall girl from boston.
> 
> I  also love muppets, which another thing that people find odd.
> 
> Oh well. They're just too stuffy for me.



  Costumesaremylife  To the Wonderful World of the "Singles wo are for the Love of Disney" PART 2..   Feel free to comment on any post and share your LOVE for Disney. We would love to hear your experiences.  You already shared information about yourself, which we love.  I agree would loved to camp out in The Great Movie ride or better yet for me it would be the Beauty & The Beast Stage.


----------



## Jenroc

Found my way here too !!!  Hard to believe there is 281 pages to that thread.

Congrats KY on Stella ..... glad "she" is coming along !!!

Time to feed the monsters (my kids) before they start knawing on the furniture !!!!

See you later !!!


----------



## ttester9612

Here's a pic for those B&TB Lovers - of course this is "The End" when the Beast is turned back to the Prince.


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> Found my way here too !!!  Hard to believe there is 281 pages to that thread.
> 
> Congrats KY on Stella ..... glad "she" is coming along !!!
> 
> Time to feed the monsters (my kids) before they start knawing on the furniture !!!!
> 
> See you later !!!




  Glad you found us Jen......What are we having for dinner?


----------



## Sha

Costumesaremylife said:


> Hey all! I love disney too. Just got back from my 30th birthday week there and was previously there for christmas and new years.
> 
> I'm a 10 unless there's an option of camping out in The great movie ride and I definitatly need a 7 or above.
> 
> I'm a lovely tall girl from boston.
> 
> I also love muppets, which another thing that people find odd.
> 
> Oh well. They're just too stuffy for me.


 
Hi stranger! where ya been??? You had to have been elsewhere, because you havent been around for more than a week


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Hi stranger! where ya been??? You had to have been elsewhere, because you havent been around for more than a week



HI SHA, your found us to..     How's all the planning coming for all those upcoming trips?


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> HI SHA, your found us to..   How's all the planning coming for all those upcoming trips?


 

still waiting to hear from friend on some info... and i need to make a call after dinner. TIme to go cook


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Costumesaremylife said:


> Hey all!  I love disney too. Just got back from my 30th birthday week there and was previously there for christmas and new years.
> 
> I'm a 10 unless there's an option of camping out in The great movie ride and I definitatly need a 7 or above.
> 
> I'm a lovely tall girl from boston.
> 
> I  also love muppets, which another thing that people find odd.
> 
> Oh well. They're just too stuffy for me.



Welcome!   

And there are people that find the Muppets odd?  Ship them off to some frozen island in the Artic!!!




Jenroc said:


> Found my way here too !!!  Hard to believe there is 281 pages to that thread.
> 
> Congrats KY on Stella ..... glad "she" is coming along !!!
> 
> Time to feed the monsters (my kids) before they start knawing on the furniture !!!!
> 
> See you later !!!



She's a lotta work but what w....ummm...n/m...not gonna go there!!  

Off to cut the grass since it looks like timmy has other things to do....


----------



## disneykip

ttester9612 said:


> For those that would still like to see post from Part 1, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537:rotfl2:



Wow - the first thread is huge.  Think I can keep up with the new one a bit better.  

I would consider myself an 8 and would like at least a 6 or 7 (I don't mind those 'other' parks every once in awhile but not every trip).


----------



## sand2270

I found you guys!


----------



## JuneBugFL

I introduced myself over on the roll call thread but figured I would do it here too. My name's Amanda, I'm 22, moving to FL in the next couple of weeks and I would be between and 8 and 9 and looking for a 6-10


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> I found you guys!



Hey - what part of Arizona are you from?  I am going to visit my friend in Phoenix the middle of September for a long weekend.  My customer has a freeze so my boss is giving me a couple free days off.


----------



## disneykip

JuneBugFL said:


> I introduced myself over on the roll call thread but figured I would do it here too. My name's Amanda, I'm 22, moving to FL in the next couple of weeks and I would be between and 8 and 9 and looking for a 6-10



Lucky you - moving to FL.  I would love to be a quick drive from WDW.


----------



## jayna22

Hi there!  I have been reading and lurking for quite some time now, but thought I would jump in on this new thread--hoping I can keep up as I have a very hectic job right now!  My name is Jana, age 37, no children, from central Illinois.  I am definitely an 8, if not a 9, and would need someone to be at least a 7.  I will be taking a solo trip to Disney World in September to celebrate my 38th birthday!  I will try desperately to keep up with the thread this time!


----------



## ttester9612

disneykip said:


> Wow - the first thread is huge.  Think I can keep up with the new one a bit better.
> 
> I would consider myself an 8 and would like at least a 6 or 7 (I don't mind those 'other' parks every once in awhile but not every trip).





sand2270 said:


> I found you guys!



Glad you two found us.  I really didn't realized that Part 1 finally got so big.  



JuneBugFL said:


> I introduced myself over on the roll call thread but figured I would do it here too. My name's Amanda, I'm 22, moving to FL in the next couple of weeks and I would be between and 8 and 9 and looking for a 6-10



   Amanda, to the Wonder World of Singles For the Love Of Disney.  Glad that you shared your information.  Where are you moving to in Florida?  Will it be anywhere near the MOUSE  That would be so cool.


----------



## sand2270

disneykip said:


> Hey - what part of Arizona are you from?  I am going to visit my friend in Phoenix the middle of September for a long weekend.  My customer has a freeze so my boss is giving me a couple free days off.



i live in Tucson, I am about 90 minutes away from Phoenix.


----------



## ttester9612

jayna22 said:


> Hi there!  I have been reading and lurking for quite some time now, but thought I would jump in on this new thread--hoping I can keep up as I have a very hectic job right now!  My name is Jana, age 37, no children, from central Illinois.  I am definitely an 8, if not a 9, and would need someone to be at least a 7.  I will be taking a solo trip to Disney World in September to celebrate my 38th birthday!  I will try desperately to keep up with the thread this time!



  Jayna..Glad to have you join Part 2 of the Wonderful World of Singles who are for the Love of Disney.  Glad that you shared your informationl.  Will this be your first solo trip?  There are lot of us here that have done solo trips, so if you need advice just ask.  They would be glad to share.


----------



## jayna22

Hi Teresa!  Thanks for the welcome!  No, this is not my first solo trip!  I always go by myself in September to celebrate!  I LOVE going solo and doing what I want, when I want to!  I wouldn't mind hanging out with some DISers though!

Jana


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Ha ha!  Sha!  I've been sulking and moping.  You know fun things. How've you been?


----------



## sand2270

this is my new desktop background...makes me giggle whenever I see it


----------



## ttester9612

jayna22 said:


> Hi Teresa!  Thanks for the welcome!  No, this is not my first solo trip!  I always go by myself in September to celebrate!  I LOVE going solo and doing what I want, when I want to!  I wouldn't mind hanging out with some DISers though!
> 
> Jana



I know there are some that will be there in September.  Just post you dates here then folks will know when you will be there.  My next trip is not until Oct 23-27.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> I found you guys!



We tried hiding but you're just too good.  But, I did find this sign for you. Thought it might help:


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> We tried hiding but you're just too good.  But, I did find this sign for you. Thought it might help:



   

That was funny....I mean cruel....no, just plain funny.


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> i live in Tucson, I am about 90 minutes away from Phoenix.



Darn, was thinking maybe we could meet for dinner and drinks.


----------



## ttester9612

KyDerbyMan said:


> We tried hiding but you're just too good.  But, I did find this sign for you. Thought it might help:



Bad Jerry....Amy if I were you I wouldn't take that from him  

But Honey, you do need to be more careful with opening cabinets.  

How are your feet today?


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> this is my new desktop background...makes me giggle whenever I see it



That is hilarious.  Did you see the movie?  I haven't but it makes me giggle too.


----------



## Sha

Good one Sand!!!

OMG!!! LOVE that Jerry!! (sorry Amy)


Welcome newbies!!!


----------



## Sha

Costumesaremylife said:


> Ha ha! Sha! I've been sulking and moping. You know fun things. How've you been?


 
I am doing really well! Life is great and offers a lot of adventures


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> We tried hiding but you're just too good.  But, I did find this sign for you. Thought it might help:





ttester9612 said:


> Bad Jerry....Amy if I were you I wouldn't take that from him
> 
> But Honey, you do need to be more careful with opening cabinets.
> 
> How are your feet today?



You are hysterical KDMan.  Have you asked your neighbor for a cup of sugar yet?

Foot is better today Teresa, swelling has gone down.  No accidents today.



disneykip said:


> Darn, was thinking maybe we could meet for dinner and drinks.





disneykip said:


> That is hilarious.  Did you see the movie?  I haven't but it makes me giggle too.



Aww too bad...I will be in Tempe this week, but that doesn't do us much good.

We are going to see the movie tonight...I can't wait...the commercials crack me up.

BTW...snaps for me for finally trying multi-quoting...go me go me!!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Good one Sand!!!
> 
> OMG!!! LOVE that Jerry!! (sorry Amy)
> 
> 
> Welcome newbies!!!




I am assuming you mean my background...thanks!!


----------



## cdn ears

KyDerbyMan said:


> We tried hiding but you're just too good.  But, I did find this sign for you. Thought it might help:




I don't think that Jerry is being mean....just trying to make her kitchen a safer place to work!!!! for anyone visiting  

and yes  newbies


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> I don't think that Jerry is being mean....just trying to make her kitchen a safer place to work!!!! for anyone visiting
> 
> and yes  newbies



DBF has already printed it out and is hanging it in the kitchen...just kidding...but he might lol


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> We tried hiding but you're just too good.  But, I did find this sign for you. Thought it might help:



BTW Matty could use this too.


----------



## Jenroc

KyDerbyMan said:


> Off to cut the grass since it looks like timmy has other things to do....



 She hasn't done that for you yet ??  Guess Timmy has to get her priorities in line or send more cookies, right ??!!   



Sha said:


> still waiting to hear from friend on some info... and i need to make a call after dinner. TIme to go cook



Can't wait to hear the results .... I hope we can pull it off !!




jayna22 said:


> Hi there!  I have been reading and lurking for quite some time now, but thought I would jump in on this new thread--hoping I can keep up as I have a very hectic job right now!  My name is Jana, age 37, no children, from central Illinois.  I am definitely an 8, if not a 9, and would need someone to be at least a 7.  I will be taking a solo trip to Disney World in September to celebrate my 38th birthday!  I will try desperately to keep up with the thread this time!



Welcome !!!!!!



KyDerbyMan said:


> But, I did find this sign for you. Thought it might help:



Too funny !!


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> DBF has already printed it out and is hanging it in the kitchen...just kidding...but he might lol



hmmm any other safety features required .......  wet floor orange cones ......  bio hazard signs for the fridge..... 

Holiday dinners must be fun at your place


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> You are hysterical KDMan.  Have you asked your neighbor for a cup of sugar yet?



No, she's been in/out running errands and I was working on the STELLA!

Perhaps when I'm back from vacation.  




cdn ears said:


> I don't think that Jerry is being mean....just trying to make her kitchen a safer place to work!!!! for anyone visiting



Exactly!




sand2270 said:


> BTW Matty could use this too.



Quite.  Probably moreso even!!  




Jenroc said:


> She hasn't done that for you yet ??  Guess Timmy has to get her priorities in line or send more cookies, right ??!!



I'll give her until Friday to make up for it.   lol!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

cdn ears said:


> hmmm any other safety features required .......  wet floor orange cones ......  bio hazard signs for the fridge.....
> 
> Holiday dinners must be fun at your place



One would have to be a Ninja Warrior capable of conquering the Ultimate Banzuke to navigate around her and matty's homes!!


----------



## JuneBugFL

> Where are you moving to in Florida? Will it be anywhere near the MOUSE  That would be so cool.



Green Cove Springs...It's near Jacksonville, around 2.5 - 3 hours from WDW.


----------



## acm563

Geesh , go out to dinner and come back to 4 pages.....Now I know how some of you feel during the weekdays when we are all sitting here posting... 

Good night everyone and sweet dreams


----------



## GIR-Prototype

cdn ears said:


> How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 11) Wants to build a private DISer resort on-site!
> [/COLOR][/FONT]



I'm a 7, but after my trip, I'll probably be an 8+



Costumesaremylife said:


> Hey all!  I love disney too. Just got back from my 30th birthday week there and was previously there for christmas and new years.
> 
> I'm a 10 unless there's an option of camping out in The great movie ride and I definitatly need a 7 or above.
> 
> I'm a lovely tall girl from boston.
> 
> I  also love muppets, which another thing that people find odd.
> 
> Oh well. They're just too stuffy for me.



Welcome!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Off to cut the grass since it looks like timmy has other things to do....







KyDerbyMan said:


> I'll give her until Friday to make up for it.   lol!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

KyDerbyMan said:


> Welcome!
> 
> And there are people that find the Muppets odd?  Ship them off to some frozen island in the Artic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a lotta work but what w....ummm...n/m...not gonna go there!!
> 
> Off to cut the grass since it looks like timmy has other things to do....



I ended up mowing my front yard today, and shaping and trimming the hedge shrubs.


----------



## sand2270

hey guys I hope chat was fun tonight.  We saw Stepbrothers.  Laughed so hard I was crying.  One of my favorite lines was "Wow your voice is like a combination of fergie and jesus" LOL  Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Matty.
> 
> Umm...got a few hours of sleep in.  I didn't hear my buddy calling (the ringtone I have for him is actually kind of low-volume) but only "overslept" by 45 min.
> 
> We just got finished working on STELLAAAAA!!!
> 
> Made some great progress but have to replace the clutch cable (which ends up being a good thing).  Got to ride her around a bit today...even up to 4th gear!



Oh, glad you didn't oversleep too long!! And glad Stella is done for now, you 
won't have to touch her for awhile right??? 



sand2270 said:


> BTW Matty could use this too.



Thanks Sands!!



KyDerbyMan said:


> One would have to be a Ninja Warrior capable of conquering the Ultimate Banzuke to navigate around her and matty's homes!!



Actually, you are probably right, I won't protest that!!!

Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Oh, glad you didn't oversleep too long!! And glad Stella is done for now, you
> won't have to touch her for awhile right???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sands!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you are probably right, I won't protest that!!!
> 
> Andrea



I'll gaze upon her in the garage today before I head out of town.  She'll consume my thoughts and I'm sure I'll lay on the beach, all forlorn, thinking of poor Stella all alone...


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'll gaze upon her in the garage today before I head out of town. She'll consume my thoughts and I'm sure I'll lay on the beach, all forlorn, thinking of poor Stella all alone...


 
as long as you dont leave a radio on for her while you are away..
enjoy your trip!!!

Good morning everyone!!! Have a great day today! 

Cait and Bob, am sorry I couldnt slow the night down for you, but have a safe trip home Cait. I know you have a lot great memories


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> as long as you dont leave a radio on for her while you are away..
> enjoy your trip!!!
> 
> Good morning everyone!!! Have a great day today!
> 
> Cait and Bob, am sorry I couldnt slow the night down for you, but have a safe trip home Cait. I know you have a lot great memories



Leaving her a plate of cookies and a glass of 2-cycle oil (and an extra iPod)


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.

It's going to be another busy week for me.  Probably won't get to check the boards during the day, will have to wait until lunch time or in the evenings.

Don't forgot those that are in the DC/MD/VA area.  This coming Saturday, August 9th there will be a DisMeet at Potomac Mills in Woodbridge, VA.  Keep checking back for exact time and location.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> It's going to be another busy week for me.  Probably won't get to check the boards during the day, will have to wait until lunch time or in the evenings.
> 
> Don't forgot those that are in the DC/MD/VA area.  This coming Saturday, August 9th there will be a DisMeet at Potomac Mills in Woodbridge, VA.  Keep checking back for exact time and location.



Good morning everyone! Woke up in a wonderful mood...(not that I ever really wake up in a bad one but for some reason today feels like an extra happy day ) So glad my weekend as MOD is over and I can get back to normal routine for 5 more weeks.  If all goes smoothly and I think I can swing it I am going to try to sneak out of here around noon and head to BG for the afternoon and evening with a friend. Since Anheiser Busch was bought out we are now in fear that our beloved BG will be leveled and sold for condo area or something. I cannot imagine a VA without BG, it would kind of be like Orlando without Mickey Mouse, although if I had to chose the loss of one it would be BG over WDW... 

Looking forward to the weekend at Potomac Mills as soon as we can figure out the time and place...

I hope everyone has a wonderful week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Monday everyone!

Wow, new thread and already on page 4.

I have to make new tickers, the old one was closing


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> It's going to be another busy week for me.  Probably won't get to check the boards during the day, will have to wait until lunch time or in the evenings.
> 
> Don't forgot those that are in the DC/MD/VA area.  This coming Saturday, August 9th there will be a DisMeet at Potomac Mills in Woodbridge, VA.  Keep checking back for exact time and location.





TT ... going to miss this one... my weekend to work... again!

Hope all is well with everyone... 

MAC'eeeee .... hope you're day is going well...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Well, I ended up not changing the filter, I'll probably do it tonight...
Instead of attic work, I ended up doing yard work, and then going out to a later dinner at the Olive Garden, where I found the abdomen of a bug in my Zuppa Toscana. So I got my Parmesan Crusted Tilapia with side of Fettuccine Alfredo, drink, and two desserts (lemon cream cake for me, tiramisu for Jenna) for free.

In all fairness though, it didn't make the soup taste bad, it just weirded me out.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

At the orthodontist with my youngest DD. Then going to get her some school uniform skirts. Then I am getting my hair cut. Then home to pack. And *then* finally hitting the road!!

"Vacation. All I ever wanted.  Vacation. Have to get away."

(probably not the exact lyrics but close enough!)


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> Well, I ended up not changing the filter, I'll probably do it tonight...
> Instead of attic work, I ended up doing yard work, and then going out to a later dinner at the Olive Garden, where I found the abdomen of a bug in my Zuppa Toscana. So I got my Parmesan Crusted Tilapia with side of Fettuccine Alfredo, drink, and two desserts (lemon cream cake for me, tiramisu for Jenna) for free.
> 
> In all fairness though, it didn't make the soup taste bad, it just weirded me out.



Ewww YUK! There would have been no more dinner for me if I found any part of a bug or any other thing that did not belong in my food. Genesis found wire from a wire grill brush in his lasagna at Planet Hollywwod about 5 years back and I havent been able to eat there since.... (lol, and he had to fight to get any compensation from them, they gave him a piece of cake free of chg)
Then another time he found a snail in his string beans somewhere....yuk yuk yuk....


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> At the orthodontist with my youngest DD. Then going to get her some school uniform skirts. Then I am getting my hair cut. Then home to pack. And *then* finally hitting the road!!
> 
> "Vacation. All I ever wanted.  Vacation. Have to get away."
> 
> (probably not the exact lyrics but close enough!)



Have a fun and relaxing vacation Jerry....you deserve it... I am now headed out the door to BG..........................


----------



## cdn ears

KyDerbyMan said:


> At the orthodontist with my youngest DD. Then going to get her some school uniform skirts. Then I am getting my hair cut. Then home to pack. And *then* finally hitting the road!!
> 
> "Vacation. All I ever wanted.  Vacation. Have to get away."
> 
> (probably not the exact lyrics but close enough!)



Enjoy your vacation Jerry!!



acm563 said:


> Have a fun and relaxing vacation Jerry....you deserve it... I am now headed out the door to BG..........................



Hope you enjoyed your trip to BG Angy, last time there was for the opening of the Big Bad Wolf  .  I enjoyed the funnel cake with ice cream and strawberries that you had in my honour, boy sure saved me the calories.  Yes I know another trip is looonnngg overdue  , but DVC has taken precendence over the years


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> At the orthodontist with my youngest DD. Then going to get her some school uniform skirts. Then I am getting my hair cut. Then home to pack. And *then* finally hitting the road!!
> 
> "Vacation. All I ever wanted.  Vacation. Have to get away."
> 
> (probably not the exact lyrics but close enough!)




Have a great time and a safe road trip!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

morning all!

Timmy I saw a gray version of your car in our parking lot today...nice car.

I dropped mine off at the dealer since I demanded a loaner.  I thought I would get a little sedan...they gave me a Jeep Commander.  Has anyone ever seem the Simpson's where Marge gets the Canyon Aero??  That is what I feel like in this car LOL.


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Well, I ended up not changing the filter, I'll probably do it tonight...
> Instead of attic work, I ended up doing yard work, and then going out to a later dinner at the Olive Garden, where I found the abdomen of a bug in my Zuppa Toscana. So I got my Parmesan Crusted Tilapia with side of Fettuccine Alfredo, drink, and two desserts (lemon cream cake for me, tiramisu for Jenna) for free.
> 
> In all fairness though, it didn't make the soup taste bad, it just weirded me out.



gross...but sounds like you had a nice date.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Hey Sands!! So a friend of mine is trying to talk me into moving back down to Phoenix!! I'd be much closer to you but I don't think I have the guts to move right now. 

Plus I love my job, don't know if I could find another like it. Anyhow just rambling. I think I messed with my brain today by french braiding my hair, I never pull it back anymore so it feels weird!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

I'm not sure why I just posted all that actually! Not relevant at all to anything. Okay, back to your regular programming!!
Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey Sands!! So a friend of mine is trying to talk me into moving back down to Phoenix!! I'd be much closer to you but I don't think I have the guts to move right now.
> 
> Plus I love my job, don't know if I could find another like it. Anyhow just rambling. I think I messed with my brain today by french braiding my hair, I never pull it back anymore so it feels weird!
> 
> Andrea



ohh but that would be awesome!!  

Hey my boyfriend and I are talking about taking a trip to Vegas.  I mentioned yesterday that the Star Trek Experience is closing soon and neither of us has ever seen it.  He said he wants to go so we are going to try and work something out.  I will let you know!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> ohh but that would be awesome!!
> 
> Hey my boyfriend and I are talking about taking a trip to Vegas.  I mentioned yesterday that the Star Trek Experience is closing soon and neither of us has ever seen it.  He said he wants to go so we are going to try and work something out.  I will let you know!



HOORAY!!! Oh, that would be so great!! Yes, it is closing soon. I haven't been to that since, oh, about 1999 or somewhere in there. You a trekkie?


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> HOORAY!!! Oh, that would be so great!! Yes, it is closing soon. I haven't been to that since, oh, about 1999 or somewhere in there. You a trekkie?
> 
> 
> Andrea




I am not a trekkie...DBF likes the old shows.  But I always wanted to see it and figured it would always be there to see...but now that it is closing I would like to get out there.

My mom was so funny.  I told her it was closing and I remembered that she and her husband said they saw it.  So I asked her how it was and she "oh it was just a restaurant".  I said "Mom it's a whole thing...not just a restaurant...it's an experience...the Star Trek Experience".  She said "Really...well we must have missed it...I thought it was just the restaurant".  Seriously?? LMAO


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I am not a trekkie...DBF likes the old shows.  But I always wanted to see it and figured it would always be there to see...but now that it is closing I would like to get out there.
> 
> My mom was so funny.  I told her it was closing and I remembered that she and her husband said they saw it.  So I asked her how it was and she "oh it was just a restaurant".  I said "Mom it's a whole thing...not just a restaurant...it's an experience...the Star Trek Experience".  She said "Really...well we must have missed it...I thought it was just the restaurant".  Seriously?? LMAO



 That's hilarious!! She went to see it and didn't even see it!! Well hopefully you'll get to go inside. There was a ride too, similar to Star Tours, not sure if it's still there!


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> That's hilarious!! She went to see it and didn't even see it!! Well hopefully you'll get to go inside. There was a ride too, similar to Star Tours, not sure if it's still there!
> 
> 
> Andrea




All right well if we make it out there I will let you know.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> morning all!
> 
> Timmy I saw a gray version of your car in our parking lot today...nice car.
> 
> I dropped mine off at the dealer since I demanded a loaner.  I thought I would get a little sedan...they gave me a Jeep Commander.  Has anyone ever seem the Simpson's where Marge gets the Canyon Aero??  That is what I feel like in this car LOL.



I just saw her yellow FJ driving down the road while I was out running errands!


Oh wait...


timmy wouldn't be a guy about 50 years old, 6', 250lbs and a big head of white hair.

nevermind....


----------



## cdn ears

MATTERHORN said:


> I think I messed with my brain today by french braiding my hair, I never pull it back anymore so it feels weird!
> 
> Andrea





MATTERHORN said:


> I'm not sure why I just posted all that actually! Not relevant at all to anything. Okay, back to your regular programming!!
> Andrea



....me thinks the braid is a little toooo tight


----------



## MATTERHORN

cdn ears said:


> ....me thinks the braid is a little toooo tight



Right!! That's what I get for trying to change things up!! No one pay any attention to anything I say while my hair is braided!!  


Andrea


----------



## cdn ears

MATTERHORN said:


> Right!! That's what I get for trying to change things up!! No one pay any attention to anything I say while my hair is braided!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



...sorry but my crystal ball is in the Magic Kingdom for repairs so you are going to have to let us know when the braiding has been released  OR do we leave you on ignore mode until the blood circulation returns to your head and you return to regularly scheduled broadcasting??????   

hmmm.....how are we going to determine that???

(sorry, but I couldn't resist)


----------



## MATTERHORN

cdn ears said:


> ...sorry but my crystal ball is in the Magic Kingdom for repairs so you are going to have to let us know when the braiding has been released  OR do we leave you on ignore mode until the blood circulation returns to your head and you return to regularly scheduled broadcasting??????
> 
> hmmm.....how are we going to determine that???
> 
> (sorry, but I couldn't resist)



I guess someone is gonna have to make a sacrifice and come on out to Vegas to have a look-see!! 

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

I'm counting down the days....


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I guess someone is gonna have to make a sacrifice and come on out to Vegas to have a look-see!!
> 
> Andrea



I'm trying, if we come out it has to be this month.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I'm trying, if we come out it has to be this month.



Nice!! I forgot you are on a time crunch for that!! That's even better! You bringing DD is you come?

Are you going to be the official braid checker outer?

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Nice!! I forgot you are on a time crunch for that!! That's even better! You bringing DD is you come?
> 
> Are you going to be the official braid checker outer?
> 
> Andrea



no it would just be me and my DBF.


----------



## sand2270

we'll get them together at some point...  She loves meeting other kids.


----------



## Sha

for Cait (and Mr. Smee too)      ​


----------



## ttester9612

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm counting down the days....



They way we countdown around here is with either  or   Don't forget that


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> we'll get them together at some point...  She loves meeting other kids.



Sounds good to me!! I bet they'd have a lot of fun! Alright, we are off to diving class for Lauren, hope I catch you later!


Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

I've been watching "Finding Nemo" on the Disney Channel.   What is everyone else doing this evening?


----------



## MATTERHORN

ttester9612 said:


> I've been watching "Finding Nemo" on the Disney Channel.   What is everyone else doing this evening?



Well was off to diving class but now have to wait and see if it gets cancelled since there is something VERY RARE going on here in Vegas today......Lightning!!!! I love it, but they won't swim if there is, so waiting to see if it's a go!!

Other than that, finished some laundry and just put some pork chops into the oven!

Andrea


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I've been watching "Finding Nemo" on the Disney Channel.   What is everyone else doing this evening?



Watching Nemo - see my new siggy????  woo hoo


----------



## ttester9612

MATTERHORN said:


> Well was off to diving class but now have to wait and see if it gets cancelled since there is something VERY RARE going on here in Vegas today......Lightning!!!! I love it, but they won't swim if there is, so waiting to see if it's a go!!
> 
> Other than that, finished some laundry and just put some pork chops into the oven!
> 
> Andrea



Oh my,  keep safe



PirateMel said:


> Watching Nemo - see my new siggy????  woo hoo



Awesome SIGGY.....


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> I've been watching "Finding Nemo" on the Disney Channel.   What is everyone else doing this evening?



Enjoying the last hours of a 4 day weekend - that I probably won't see again until October (maybe).


----------



## PirateMel

cdn ears said:


> Enjoying the last hours of a 4 day weekend - that I probably won't see again until October (maybe).



Hey strager 
How's the roof?


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Enjoying the last hours of a 4 day weekend - that I probably won't see again until October (maybe).



I'm sorry...  Here's a flower to cheer you up.


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Hey strager
> How's the roof?



Due to the number of monsoons and T-storms that we have been having up here it is still waiting to be done!!!, hopefully soon.


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> I'm sorry...  Here's a flower to cheer you up.



No need to be sorry, we all have to work to support our habit of the world!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> No need to be sorry, we all have to work to support our habit of the world!!!!



Awe Steve. . .you need a vacation. . .I hear Florida can be a lot of fun this time of year.  .


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe Steve. . .you need a vacation. . .I hear Florida can be a lot of fun this time of year.  .



Yes I know that vacation in the summertime can be fun, especially in Florida it's just that I've never had the opportunity to do so.


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> No need to be sorry, we all have to work to support our habit of the world!!!!



That is so TRUE....


----------



## Kitties rule

Hello Matterhorn from Las Vegas.  My name is Dotty and I have a Timeshare condo out there in Vegas.  I was visiting last Oct.  I hope to get out there again next Spring.  It is my 2nd favorite place to vacation.  The first is Disney of course.  I will be in Disney in November for my first solo trip.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I don't know if anyone on here is from Chicago, but I hope everyone is doing ok out there.  Tornado warnings downtown!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Kitties rule said:


> Hello Matterhorn from Las Vegas.  My name is Dotty and I have a Timeshare condo out there in Vegas.  I was visiting last Oct.  I hope to get out there again next Spring.  It is my 2nd favorite place to vacation.  The first is Disney of course.  I will be in Disney in November for my first solo trip.



Hey there!! Well you'll have to let me know when you make it out here again~! Vegas is NOT one of my favorite places to vacation, but I guess that's what happens when you live here!! It is nice though that lots of people like to visit you!! 


Andrea


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> morning all!
> 
> Timmy I saw a gray version of your car in our parking lot today...nice car.
> 
> .



 





KyDerbyMan said:


> I just saw her yellow FJ driving down the road while I was out running errands!
> 
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> 
> timmy wouldn't be a guy about 50 years old, 6', 250lbs and a big head of white hair.
> 
> nevermind....



shoot did you see that ??? I better  do a better job next time in going incognito... hmmmm  maybe next time I will try the red dress and a blond wig...


----------



## acm563

Just got in the door after an afternoon of BG and an evening of drinking...

Just skimmed posts...Mel woohoo on another 5# it looks like FANTASTIC!!!!

Timmy, sorry hon that I had no clue it was you when you called...lol...I saw that area code and just assumed it was one of my District Managers and I was ready to get pissed ....lolrof...... (((HUGS))) so MACeeeeeee is TIRED and taking her tired self to bed....cya in a few hours.......................


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Timmy, sorry hon that I had no clue it was you when you called...lol...I saw that area code and just assumed it was one of my District Managers and I was ready to get pissed ....lolrof...... (((HUGS))) so MACeeeeeee is TIRED and taking her tired self to bed....cya in a few hours.......................



no problem!!! And I finally got  what I need from you anyways  

for some odd reason I feel funny  !!!!!!!!!

I am going back to bed... dreaming


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!

hope you all have a wonderful day today


----------



## Jenroc

Morning ??!!
need - more- sleep !  
 coffee - isn't - working
 l o o o o o o o o ng   day   ahead


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> no problem!!! And I finally got  what I need from you anyways
> 
> for some odd reason I feel funny  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going back to bed... dreaming


   Glad I could be of some help 



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> hope you all have a wonderful day today


Good morning Sharon, Hope your day is the best...



Jenroc said:


> Morning ??!!
> need - more- sleep !
> coffee - isn't - working
> l o o o o o o o o ng   day   ahead




Don't I know it....It was sooooo hard to get up this morning and I hear you on the coffee, a pot later and no different than the moment I woke up


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Tuesday eveyone  

Thanks Angy 
SOunds like you had a good time - I want to go to BG now 

Cdn - what are your potential Feb dates? PM me


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Happy Tuesday eveyone
> 
> Thanks Angy
> SOunds like you had a good time - I want to go to BG now
> 
> Cdn - what are your potential Feb dates? PM me



I was thinking about that yesterday Mel as quite a few have shown interest and while my house is not big enough to hold eveyone, if people dont mind bringing tents and camping out I definitly have the acreage for that and wouldnt mind providing the food so maybe we will have to make a plan for that for next summer or fall and then we would just rent a van to actually go down there. When you take someone who hasnt did certain things there then you see the park thru their eyes and I got back someof that "wonderment" yesterday so that was cool


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> I was thinking about that yesterday Mel as quite a few have shown interest and while my house is not big enough to hold eveyone, if people dont mind bringing tents and camping out I definitly have the acreage for that and wouldnt mind providing the food so maybe we will have to make a plan for that for next summer or fall and then we would just rent a van to actually go down there. When you take someone who hasnt did certain things there then you see the park thru their eyes and I got back someof that "wonderment" yesterday so that was cool



I can sleep in my car.... I just need to use zeee toilette if  you dont mind... 
me car zoo nut huv  zee portaaa pa'te... 


dont mind me am still waiting for coffee ...

hmmm anybody here Baton Rouge ????


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Sha, thanks for the heads up on Part 2, passed that along to my honey. 

Our trip was wonderful, neither one of us wanted me to leave, but well, for now its what had to be done....now the countdown is on for October.

Hope all has been well with all of you...looks like I have a lot of catching up to do.

Hugs to all


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> no problem!!! And I finally got  what I need from you anyways
> 
> for some odd reason I feel funny  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going back to bed... dreaming



That must have been some phone call!!!  


Morning everyone!  I just now woke up.  I love it!!!!


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> That must have been some phone call!!!
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!  I just now woke up.  I love it!!!!



Hardy har har.......... you are just too too funny.... 

...and that is just because I am so loveable...hehehe...actually I wasnt loveable at all last night as I didnt know who in the world was calling me, the area code made it one of my District Managers from PA, and I was ready to be stern with them for calling me on my personal cell phone.... 
but once I realized it was Timmy she knew she was loved, we just couldnt hear each other because I was in a noisy bar....


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> That must have been some phone call!!!
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!  I just now woke up.  I love it!!!!





acm563 said:


> Hardy har har.......... you are just too too funny....
> 
> ...and that is just because I am so loveable...hehehe...actually I wasnt loveable at all last night as I didnt know who in the world was calling me, the area code made it one of my District Managers from PA, and I was ready to be stern with them for calling me on my personal cell phone....
> but once I realized it was Timmy she knew she was loved, we just couldnt hear each other because I was in a noisy bar....




 MAC.. dont feel bad... you are not the only... atleast with you You thouhgt it was your district managers.. unlike someone .....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> Hardy har har.......... you are just too too funny....
> 
> ...and that is just because I am so loveable...hehehe...actually I wasnt loveable at all last night as I didnt know who in the world was calling me, the area code made it one of my District Managers from PA, and I was ready to be stern with them for calling me on my personal cell phone....
> but once I realized it was Timmy she knew she was loved, we just couldnt hear each other because I was in a noisy bar....



I was confuzzled thinking it was someone who was down in Epcot...    



ANTSS2001 said:


> MAC.. dont feel bad... you are not the only... atleast with you You thouhgt it was your district managers.. unlike someone .....



At least I *did* finally figure it out!!!  (and without benefit of knowing where the area code was from!)


----------



## Mr Smee23

Long distance relationships suck.  I wouldn't give up the relationship for anything.  The distance sucks though.  Seriously, the weekend was wonderful.  The consensus from my family and friends is,  believe it or not.  I done good.  Of course all of you know that, cause you all know what an awesome person Cait is.  I so did not want to see her get on a plane.  

For all you lurkers and newbies.  Dreams really can come true.  There is a disney  prince or princess out there for you.  They just probably live half a country away.  You can never tell.  I certainly wasn't looking for a long term relationship when i started posting here.  It just fell into my lap.  

So if you haven't posted yet, do so and if you have jump in and let people know who you are.  We are some wonderful folks.  You just never know what might happen.  At the worst case you will find some people who understand why you like Mickey.  Instead of that dumb look going why would you go back for the third time in a year.

Smee


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> MAC.. dont feel bad... you are not the only... atleast with you You thouhgt it was your district managers.. unlike someone .....





KyDerbyMan said:


> I was confuzzled thinking it was someone who was down in Epcot...
> 
> 
> 
> At least I *did* finally figure it out!!!  (and without benefit of knowing where the area code was from!)



Here I am having already consumed 3 shots of Crown and working on a Bone Crusher and I get this call and it starts off as something Disney, I think she said I had won 3 days 2 nights or some such mess and I almost hung up...then she said do you know who this is, and I had no clue....If she had just said this is Timmy I would have been like YEA!!!!!!!!!!! TIMMY!!!!!!!!!!    (and btw I did feel really bad Timmy as you know I luvs ya)


----------



## sand2270

Morning all!  Tempe is HOT!!!  Hotter than Tucson if that is even possible.  I am hoping I don't pass out when I walk over to the Starbucks on Mill Avenue to get my much needed caffeine.



> Long distance relationships suck. I wouldn't give up the relationship for anything. The distance sucks though. Seriously, the weekend was wonderful. The consensus from my family and friends is, believe it or not. I done good. Of course all of you know that, cause you all know what an awesome person Cait is. I so did not want to see her get on a plane.
> 
> For all you lurkers and newbies. Dreams really can come true. There is a disney prince or princess out there for you. They just probably live half a country away. You can never tell. I certainly wasn't looking for a long term relationship when i started posting here. It just fell into my lap.
> 
> So if you haven't posted yet, do so and if you have jump in and let people know who you are. We are some wonderful folks. You just never know what might happen. At the worst case you will find some people who understand why you like Mickey. Instead of that dumb look going why would you go back for the third time in a year.
> 
> Smee



Mr. Smee...I feel your pain.  I am in a long distance relationship myself.  Wouldn't give it up for anything but it sucks when you are apart.  But the nice thing is we are always so excited to see each other.  After 3 years that has not faded.  I wish you guys good luck.


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> Long distance relationships suck.  I wouldn't give up the relationship for anything.  The distance sucks though.  Seriously, the weekend was wonderful.  The consensus from my family and friends is,  believe it or not.  I done good.  Of course all of you know that, cause you all know what an awesome person Cait is.  I so did not want to see her get on a plane.
> 
> For all you lurkers and newbies.  Dreams really can come true.  There is a disney  prince or princess out there for you.  They just probably live half a country away.  You can never tell.  I certainly wasn't looking for a long term relationship when i started posting here.  It just fell into my lap.
> 
> So if you haven't posted yet, do so and if you have jump in and let people know who you are.  We are some wonderful folks.  You just never know what might happen.  At the worst case you will find some people who understand why you like Mickey.  Instead of that dumb look going why would you go back for the third time in a year.
> 
> Smee



(((HUGS)))


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Long distance relationships suck.  I wouldn't give up the relationship for anything.  The distance sucks though.  Seriously, the weekend was wonderful.  The consensus from my family and friends is,  believe it or not.  I done good.  Of course all of you know that, cause you all know what an awesome person Cait is.  I so did not want to see her get on a plane.
> 
> For all you lurkers and newbies.  Dreams really can come true.  There is a disney  prince or princess out there for you.  They just probably live half a country away.  You can never tell.  I certainly wasn't looking for a long term relationship when i started posting here.  It just fell into my lap.
> 
> So if you haven't posted yet, do so and if you have jump in and let people know who you are.  We are some wonderful folks.  You just never know what might happen.  At the worst case you will find some people who understand why you like Mickey.  Instead of that dumb look going why would you go back for the third time in a year.
> 
> Smee




Geez, Honey...are you trying to get my to start crying again....Seriously I promised him yesterday I would try not to cry this time...and well it so didn't work.

I didn't want to get on the plane anymore then he wanted me to, but in the end it will all be worth it.  

And he's right, you never know when your Dreams will come true.  I wasn't looking anymore then he was, and then it happened, and it felt right, even with 1600 miles between us.  So stop lurking and post


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Happy Tuesday eveyone
> 
> Thanks Angy
> SOunds like you had a good time - I want to go to BG now
> 
> Cdn - what are your potential Feb dates? PM me



Mel/Cdn

Do I hear a TOT meet round 2? I dont know if cdn will show this time after last time  

Let me know what dates you guys are looking at. Right now I am looking at the weekend before Feb school vacation. Cant think of the dates right now but I will be there that weekend.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Mr Smee23 said:


> At the worst case you will find some people who understand why you like Mickey.  Instead of that dumb look going why would you go back for the third time in a year.
> 
> Smee







acm563 said:


> (and btw I did feel really bad Timmy as you know I luvs ya)



<== can saound like a telemarketer across the pacific... one of my gifts...  

Don't worry MAC.. sometimes I just call to sing in someones voicemail... since nobody would listen live... with your voicemail you got no choice.. then you wonder.. "who the apple was that"


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Just got in the door after an afternoon of BG and an evening of drinking...
> 
> Just skimmed posts...Mel woohoo on another 5# it looks like FANTASTIC!!!!
> 
> Timmy, sorry hon that I had no clue it was you when you called...lol...I saw that area code and just assumed it was one of my District Managers and I was ready to get pissed ....lolrof...... (((HUGS))) so MACeeeeeee is TIRED and taking her tired self to bed....cya in a few hours.......................





ANTSS2001 said:


> no problem!!! And I finally got  what I need from you anyways
> 
> for some odd reason I feel funny  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going back to bed... dreaming



OMG, Angy, she text you to.. Last night I received two text messages from her.  I thought who's area code is that.   I had to google it, once I saw it was in PA area, then I knew it must be Timmy. What were you drinking last night, Timmy?  Also, where was that pic taken from?


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Long distance relationships suck.  I wouldn't give up the relationship for anything.  The distance sucks though.  Seriously, the weekend was wonderful.  The consensus from my family and friends is,  believe it or not.  I done good.  Of course all of you know that, cause you all know what an awesome person Cait is.  I so did not want to see her get on a plane.
> 
> For all you lurkers and newbies.  Dreams really can come true.  There is a disney  prince or princess out there for you.  They just probably live half a country away.  You can never tell.  I certainly wasn't looking for a long term relationship when i started posting here.  It just fell into my lap.
> 
> So if you haven't posted yet, do so and if you have jump in and let people know who you are.  We are some wonderful folks.  You just never know what might happen.  At the worst case you will find some people who understand why you like Mickey.  Instead of that dumb look going why would you go back for the third time in a year.
> 
> Smee



See Smee I told you back in May, that Cait would LOVE you.. So there was no reason for you to worry. Your both a catch......Just don't forget to invite me to the wedding..


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Timmy?  Also, where was that pic taken from?



sunset at EPCOT!!!!  while waiting for Illumination by Norway 


well it is that time again... work!!!


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Long distance relationships suck. I wouldn't give up the relationship for anything. The distance sucks though. Seriously, the weekend was wonderful. The consensus from my family and friends is, believe it or not. I done good. Of course all of you know that, cause you all know what an awesome person Cait is. I so did not want to see her get on a plane.
> 
> For all you lurkers and newbies. Dreams really can come true. There is a disney prince or princess out there for you. They just probably live half a country away. You can never tell. I certainly wasn't looking for a long term relationship when i started posting here. It just fell into my lap.
> 
> So if you haven't posted yet, do so and if you have jump in and let people know who you are. We are some wonderful folks. You just never know what might happen. At the worst case you will find some people who understand why you like Mickey. Instead of that dumb look going why would you go back for the third time in a year.
> 
> Smee


 
Thats so sweet Mr Smee! HUGS for you both.


----------



## CoMickey

Mr Smee23 said:


> Long distance relationships suck.  I wouldn't give up the relationship for anything.  The distance sucks though.  Seriously, the weekend was wonderful.  The consensus from my family and friends is,  believe it or not.  I done good.  Of course all of you know that, cause you all know what an awesome person Cait is.  I so did not want to see her get on a plane.
> 
> For all you lurkers and newbies.  Dreams really can come true.  There is a disney  prince or princess out there for you.  They just probably live half a country away.  You can never tell.  I certainly wasn't looking for a long term relationship when i started posting here.  It just fell into my lap.
> 
> So if you haven't posted yet, do so and if you have jump in and let people know who you are.  We are some wonderful folks.  You just never know what might happen.  At the worst case you will find some people who understand why you like Mickey.  Instead of that dumb look going why would you go back for the third time in a year.
> 
> Smee





katydidbug1 said:


> Geez, Honey...are you trying to get my to start crying again....Seriously I promised him yesterday I would try not to cry this time...and well it so didn't work.
> 
> I didn't want to get on the plane anymore then he wanted me to, but in the end it will all be worth it.
> 
> And he's right, you never know when your Dreams will come true.  I wasn't looking anymore then he was, and then it happened, and it felt right, even with 1600 miles between us.  So stop lurking and post



I just read both of your posts and I totally know how you are feeling!   I just left CA yesterday and had that tearful goodbye at the airport...it never seems to get any easier even though we do have an end in sight to our LDR...it's been a long but wonderful and exciting year! I've gotten two free tickets on Southwest = 30 flying segments in a year.

It is all so worth it and you'll work it will all work out!  I am a true believer in that Dreams Can Come True!

Hugs to both of you!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

So what's everyone doing this evening?  If it's scandalous just use a smiley!


----------



## Sha

Costumesaremylife said:


> So what's everyone doing this evening? If it's scandalous just use a smiley!


 
LOL well, if I decide to go out with a friend of mine, I know it will be scandalous, but havent decided yet


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Well keep us posted with your adventures.


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Happy Tuesday eveyone
> 
> Thanks Angy
> SOunds like you had a good time - I want to go to BG now
> 
> Cdn - what are your potential Feb dates? PM me





Carrieannew said:


> Mel/Cdn
> 
> Do I hear a TOT meet round 2? I dont know if cdn will show this time after last time
> 
> Let me know what dates you guys are looking at. Right now I am looking at the weekend before Feb school vacation. Cant think of the dates right now but I will be there that weekend.



Of course I will show for TOT 2, doesn't necessarily mean that I will be in the same elevator as the both of you.  Mel won't know as she doesn't open her eyes, and I will definitely use my earplugs next time to be anywhere near you!! 

My reservations are made at the Hollywood Tower Hotel from Jan 26 until Feb 7 on the 13th floor.


----------



## Johnfish

Hi all,

Hoping to see some of you at Potomic Mills this Saturday.  

Mr Smee.... Nice sentiments and I can relate to your feelings about long distance relationships. 

John


----------



## sand2270

ok...so for those who know what is going on...my car is finally fixed.

Funny enough it was the part I have been asking them to check every time I take it in...which has been about 5 times now.  Today they finally decided to check it and it was full of oil.  But you know...what does a stupid girl know about car parts??  

So hopefully it is resolved and I don't have to get a lawyer.

For anyone with an 05 Nissan Altima that doesn't start all the time...if they tell you it's not the cam shaft sensor...don't believe them...cause it probably is.


----------



## ttester9612

> ttester9612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> It's going to be another busy week for me.  Probably won't get to check the boards during the day, will have to wait until lunch time or in the evenings.
> 
> Don't forgot those that are in the DC/MD/VA area.  This coming Saturday, August 9th there will be a DisMeet at Potomac Mills in Woodbridge, VA.  Keep checking back for exact time and location.
Click to expand...


 

Okay everything has been finalized the DC/MD/VA Dismeet will be be held this Saturday, August 9th at 2PM at Famous Dave's located near Potomac Mills. 

The address is

2430 Prince William Parkway
Woodbridge, VA
703-492-1300

Those that are interested please PM me so I can have a head count for the reservation.

I to meet some of the locals there.


----------



## acm563

Costumesaremylife said:


> So what's everyone doing this evening?  If it's scandalous just use a smiley!



Oh a smiley just wont do...


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Oh a smiley just wont do...



you're funny


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Those that are interested please PM me so I can have a head count for the reservation.
> 
> I to meet some of the locals there.



Head count?? You mean like those that get served up on a silver platter sometimes....


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> you're funny


I try to be...after all I have alife and it is full of laughter and fun and good times so woohoo !!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Geez, Honey...are you trying to get my to start crying again....Seriously I promised him yesterday I would try not to cry this time...and well it so didn't work.
> 
> I didn't want to get on the plane anymore then he wanted me to, but in the end it will all be worth it.
> 
> And he's right, you never know when your Dreams will come true.  I wasn't looking anymore then he was, and then it happened, and it felt right, even with 1600 miles between us.  So stop lurking and post



Awwww  
You both are awesome - can't wait for October


----------



## Mr Smee23

Thank you all for the warm thoughts.  I can't wait to see you all in Oct.  But you will understand if I can't wait to see Cait the most.  It is so difficult to see her leave but it is what is needed for now.  I am one lucky boy.  Sharon it was nice to talk to you the other day.


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> Thank you all for the warm thoughts.  I can't wait to see you all in Oct.  But you will understand if I can't wait to see Cait the most.  It is so difficult to see her leave but it is what is needed for now.  I am one lucky boy.  Sharon it was nice to talk to you the other day.





A Happily Ever After is always wonderful ixiedust:


----------



## disneykip

Mr Smee23 said:


> Thank you all for the warm thoughts.  I can't wait to see you all in Oct.  But you will understand if I can't wait to see Cait the most.  It is so difficult to see her leave but it is what is needed for now.  I am one lucky boy.  Sharon it was nice to talk to you the other day.



New here but you both sound very happy.  Congrats!!   Hope the time between visits goes fast for you.


----------



## ANTSS2001

good morning....


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> good morning....



Morning Timmy...... 

Have a GLORIOUS DAY EVERYONE.....


----------



## ttester9612

Did I break the thread  

this is unusual I normally have at least 3 or 4 pages to read through first thing in the morning.  Did everyone go to bed early last night....too much partying  

I pray everyone has a glorious day. I know I am.....


----------



## disneykip

Good morning everyone!  Have a great day!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Morning Timmy......
> 
> Have a GLORIOUS DAY EVERYONE.....



Morning T !!!  I hope so too... and you Too!!!



disneykip said:


> Good morning everyone!  Have a great day!



Kip!!!!!!!!!!!!!  how do you doooooooooo.... !!!


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> Kip!!!!!!!!!!!!!  how do you doooooooooo.... !!!



Hey Timmy.  I do pretty good.  Should be taking a shower so I can go to work but not really feeling like it.  

Hope you are getting through your late work hours good.  

Off to start getting ready.  I need to win the lottery!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Hey Timmy.  I do pretty good.  Should be taking a shower so I can go to work but not really feeling like it.
> 
> Hope you are getting through your late work hours good.
> 
> Off to start getting ready.  I need to win the lottery!!!




KIP!! dont forget me when you win K... all I want is some xtra points for DVC...   

yay!! me too I should buy 1 on my way to work...


----------



## buena vista

Good morning everyone! .. and a special hello to Smee and Cait!  
Hang in there you two! Long distance relationships are hard, but it's only temporary. 

I'm in a much better mood today after my Sox won last night. It's rainy here today, but I was lucky enough this morning to find an hour of dry skies and took Cleo out for a 3 mile walk. When I left the house, she was in dreamland .

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## ahoff

Rainy day here today, got caught in it halfway to work, but nothing a shower didn't fix!

Saw this this morning, and thought it was kind of neat, a little song about our work here.  http://uslhc.us/blogs/?p=289

Hope everyone has a great day.  Nice seeing you all in chat last night!


----------



## disneyfanx3

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  TERESA!!!     


Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sha

Good morning 

Happy Birthday Teresa! Hope its a good one.


----------



## acm563

disneykip said:


> New here but you both sound very happy.  Congrats!!   Hope the time between visits goes fast for you.



Thanks for your kind pm kip  and  you will love this thread and the people on it.



ANTSS2001 said:


> good morning....



Timmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol... Try to stay out of mischief today and no drunken texts or anything like that while TT and I are busy this weekend... 



ttester9612 said:


> Did I break the thread
> 
> this is unusual I normally have at least 3 or 4 pages to read through first thing in the morning.  Did everyone go to bed early last night....too much partying
> 
> I pray everyone has a glorious day. I know I am.....



Teresa, you couldnever break the thread, your wit, charm and dignity is what keeps everyone in line... 



buena vista said:


> Good morning everyone! .. and a special hello to Smee and Cait!
> Hang in there you two! Long distance relationships are hard, but it's only temporary.
> 
> I'm in a much better mood today after my Sox won last night. It's rainy here today, but I was lucky enough this morning to find an hour of dry skies and took Cleo out for a 3 mile walk. When I left the house, she was in dreamland .
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Good morning Tom. Yay for your Red Sox, leave it to a guy to get in a better mood when his team wins
Hopefully the rain does not include thunder and Cleo will have a blissfull day in dreamland...lol




Have a wonderful fun filled day everyone....the weekend is almost here again...


----------



## acm563

TERESA



















Chocolate cake has been ordered for Saturday

I hope your day is everything that you want it to be and that this year brings you your deepest hearts desire.... It is a privilege to know a person as kind hearted, sweet and classy as you are. You are truly loved Teresa, and I will be forever thankful for the friendship between us...

(((HUGS)))


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Good morning everyone.  I was wanting to be head to FL by this time but I just woke up so reaching the beach will be delayed by about an hour or so.  I can dig, though.

Everyone have an awesome Over-the-Hump Day!


----------



## katydidbug1

Johnfish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping to see some of you at Potomic Mills this Saturday.
> 
> Mr Smee.... Nice sentiments and I can relate to your feelings about long distance relationships.
> 
> John



Hey Stranger~

Nice to see you posting again!


----------



## katydidbug1

Miss Teresa

I hope you have a wonderful birthday.  I wish you a wonderful year to come.

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Teresa, Happy Birthday to you.​
Love and Hugs


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping to see some of you at Potomic Mills this Saturday.
> 
> Mr Smee.... Nice sentiments and I can relate to your feelings about long distance relationships.
> 
> John



 Have a good day John  



sand2270 said:


> ok...so for those who know what is going on...my car is finally fixed.
> 
> Funny enough it was the part I have been asking them to check every time I take it in...which has been about 5 times now.  Today they finally decided to check it and it was full of oil.  But you know...what does a stupid girl know about car parts??
> 
> So hopefully it is resolved and I don't have to get a lawyer.
> 
> For anyone with an 05 Nissan Altima that doesn't start all the time...if they tell you it's not the cam shaft sensor...don't believe them...cause it probably is.



Glad to know you have everything fixed and it was nice to see you in chat last night



KyDerbyMan said:


> Good morning everyone.  I was wanting to be head to FL by this time but I just woke up so reaching the beach will be delayed by about an hour or so.  I can dig, though.
> 
> Everyone have an awesome Over-the-Hump Day!



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lucky you and your daughters , have a great time my friend!!!!


----------



## buena vista

Teresa!! Happy Happy Birthday!! I hope you have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## PirateMel

Teresa
 to you  to you  

Hope you have lots of   and  

For your Birthday Party


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Good morning everyone! .. and a special hello to Smee and Cait!
> Hang in there you two! Long distance relationships are hard, but it's only temporary.
> 
> I'm in a much better mood today after my Sox won last night. It's rainy here today, but I was lucky enough this morning to find an hour of dry skies and took Cleo out for a 3 mile walk. When I left the house, she was in dreamland .
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Good Morning - there is life in the Sox after Manny


----------



## ahoff

Teresa, have a Happy Birthday!  

Remember, you don't stop playing because you get old, you get old because you stop playing.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning - there is life in the Sox after Manny



Yes, life is good in the "Bay" State. 

Congrats on your diet progress Mel! I could have sworn that was a 30lb. banner in your sig. not long ago.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Teresa
> to you  to you
> 
> Hope you have lots of   and
> 
> For your Birthday Party




Sssshhhhhh...dont tell T but Ihave plans to get her very drunk on Saturday and I have ordered her an exotic dancer, so just think of the blackmail pictures I will have as evidence....  (Have I ever told you the story about picking up the male strippers in our local walMart?? If not we need to talk, as it just goes to show you can find anything in WalMart... )


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Yes, life is good in the "Bay" State.
> 
> Congrats on your diet progress Mel! I could have sworn that was a 30lb. banner in your sig. not long ago.



Thank you,
WHy yes, yes it was - progress is a good thing.

How are you ?


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Sssshhhhhh...dont tell T but Ihave plans to get her very drunk on Saturday and I have ordered her an exotic dancer, so just think of the blackmail pictures I will have as evidence....  (Have I ever told you the story about picking up the male strippers in our local walMart?? If not we need to talk, as it just goes to show you can find anything in WalMart... )



Yikes... today is T's bday!!!  

Happy Happy Bday.. sorry the mailman did not know ... so the stuff will get to you hopefully by the end of the week....


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Sssshhhhhh...dont tell T but Ihave plans to get her very drunk on Saturday and I have ordered her an exotic dancer, so just think of the blackmail pictures I will have as evidence....  (Have I ever told you the story about picking up the male strippers in our local walMart?? If not we need to talk, as it just goes to show you can find anything in WalMart... )



Woo hoo !
Wish I was going tobe there - Stupid cousin is getting married 8/8/08


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Thank you,
> WHy yes, yes it was - progress is a good thing.
> 
> How are you ?



Life's good, thanks. 

Work is good, although today is light, and I'm heading up to Maine this weekend for some golf and lakeside camp fun with friends.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Woo hoo !
> Wish I was going tobe there - Stupid cousin is getting married 8/8/08



Well, "we" will celebrate in October and who knows maybe we can get together in November as well There are many free weekends coming up and mischief to be planned....


----------



## ttester9612

thanks all for the Happy Birthday Wishes.... 
Even through I'm at work I'll try to enjoy my day... 




ahoff said:


> Teresa, have a Happy Birthday!
> 
> Remember, you don't stop playing because you get old, you get old because you stop playing.



Augie, You got that right.. I might be old in age, but I'm still playing so I feel like I'm in my twenties.... 



acm563 said:


> Sssshhhhhh...dont tell T but Ihave plans to get her very drunk on Saturday and I have ordered her an exotic dancer, so just think of the blackmail pictures I will have as evidence....  (Have I ever told you the story about picking up the male strippers in our local walMart?? If not we need to talk, as it just goes to show you can find anything in WalMart... )



I can see it now come Saturday, at Famous Dave's an exotic dancer.    



ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes... today is T's bday!!!
> 
> Happy Happy Bday.. sorry the mailman did not know ... so the stuff will get to you hopefully by the end of the week....



Ooohhh a present coming to me....   I like presents...even if the mailman delivers it later in the week....THANKS TIMMY


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Life's good, thanks.
> 
> Work is good, although today is light, and I'm heading up to Maine this weekend for some golf and lakeside camp fun with friends.



Sounds like fun, where is Maine?  
I was there the 4th Old orchard beach it was nice.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Sounds like fun, where is Maine?
> I was there the 4th Old orchard beach it was nice.



I have great memories of O.O.B.! I'll be there on Saturday. We have a tee time at Dunegrass followed by dinner at Joseph's by the Sea (nom!). The camp is in Shapleigh which is in the Sanford area not far from the NH border.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> I have great memories of O.O.B.! I'll be there on Saturday. We have a tee time at Dunegrass followed by dinner at Joseph's by the Sea (nom!). The camp is in Shapleigh which is in the Sanford area not far from the NH border.



4th was my first trip there.
My client is in Maine, always drove by it but never stopped. 

Have a great weekend


----------



## Mr Smee23

happy birthday Teresa, hope you have a great one.


smee


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

I found Part 2!


----------



## sand2270

Happy Birthday Teresa!


----------



## ttester9612

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I found Part 2!



Lauren, glad you found us...i just replied to your PM about Saturday.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Coming in late, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERESA!! Hope you have a great day!!


Andrea


----------



## rebecca06261

Oh goodness! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERESA!!  

sorry, I didn't know...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERESA!!!!!!!!


I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERESA!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.



   

How's your "pond" doing Tracy???


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> How's your "pond" doing Tracy???




OMG Angy, it finally dried enough so that I could cut the tops off of the grass!!    I was so excited!!! LOL


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG Angy, it finally dried enough so that I could cut the tops off of the grass!!    I was so excited!!! LOL



lol..I was worried about you with that electric mower.... Glad to know you were able to take care of it and it is nice to see your smiling face!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> lol..I was worried about you with that electric mower.... Glad to know you were able to take care of it and it is nice to see your smiling face!



Well the ground was too soft to mow it like it needs, but at least it does not look like a vacant lot anymore.  The weeds are just out of control, my horseshoe pits look like bursts of wildflowers! (weeds) LOL  and thanks.. my smilin' face is glad to be seen


----------



## ttester9612

Thanks everyone for the HAPPY "B' WISHES.

So far it has been a wonderful day.  My boss kicked me out of the office at 2:30pm, he said if I didn't go he would disabled my network account so I can't work.  Since it's my birthday he wanted to to go enjoy the rest of my day. I just a have super boss  

So what do I do...I check out the DisBoards and catch up on my personal emails...Maybe I'll finish reading "Twilight"


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks everyone for the HAPPY "B' WISHES.
> 
> So far it has been a wonderful day.  My boss kicked me out of the office at 2:30pm, he said if I didn't go he would disabled my network account so I can't work.  Since it's my birthday he wanted to to go enjoy the rest of my day. I just a have super boss
> 
> So what do I do...I check out the DisBoards and catch up on my personal emails...Maybe I'll finish reading "Twilight"



Happy Birthday, a little late in the day!   Enjoy the rest of your day and have fun if you decide to finish reading Twilight!  If we lived closer I could lend you New Moon next!


----------



## ttester9612

CoMickey said:


> Happy Birthday, a little late in the day!   Enjoy the rest of your day and have fun if you decide to finish reading Twilight!  If we lived closer I could lend you New Moon next!



Thanks and I have New Moon


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Thank you all for the warm thoughts. I can't wait to see you all in Oct. But you will understand if I can't wait to see Cait the most. It is so difficult to see her leave but it is what is needed for now. I am one lucky boy. Sharon it was nice to talk to you the other day.


 
Thanks Mr. Smee!!!!! Was great talking to you too. Hugs!


----------



## disneykip

Happy Birthday Teresa!!!     

Hope you enjoyed your day.  You have a great boss. 

Enjoy the evening.


Kippy


----------



## MATTERHORN

CoMickey said:


> Happy Birthday, a little late in the day!   Enjoy the rest of your day and have fun if you decide to finish reading Twilight!  If we lived closer I could lend you New Moon next!



Are you done yet? You know what I am talking about!!!  Finished Breaking Dawn the day after it came out, I couldn't wait. It's the longest though, with 756 pages!!

Andrea


----------



## black562

Well on our way to another 250 pages I see.  I sit out a FEW DAYS and see what happens?


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Well on our way to another 250 pages I see.  I sit out a FEW DAYS and see what happens?



slacker


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> slacker



I know, have we taught him nothing? If this is the way he runs the magic/massage business, we might want to outsource!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I know, have we taught him nothing? If this is the way he runs the magic/massage business, we might want to outsource!
> 
> Andrea



i know all about outsourcing, I work for a call center.  I will get right on it.  Joe you have been downsized.


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> Well on our way to another 250 pages I see.  I sit out a FEW DAYS and see what happens?



 Joe...glad your found us.....


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> i know all about outsourcing, I work for a call center.  I will get right on it.  Joe you have been downsized.



Joe is not gonna like this, not one bit!! Men usually do not like anything having to do with downsizing!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Joe is not gonna like this, not one bit!! Men usually do not like anything having to do with downsizing!
> 
> Andrea



it's his own fault...maybe if he is really nice to us and sends us a present or flowers we will reconsider.  I do take bribes.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> it's his own fault...maybe if he is really nice to us and sends us a present or flowers we will reconsider.  I do take bribes.



Oooooh, I take bribes too!! I'm a big fan of bribery, and flattery for that matter!! Joe, nows your chance to win us back!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Oooooh, I take bribes too!! I'm a big fan of bribery, and flattery for that matter!! Joe, nows your chance to win us back!
> 
> Andrea



tell us we're pretty and buy us flowers.


----------



## black562

Alright...ALRIGHT!!!!   

You know what I gotta do now don't ya...


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Alright...ALRIGHT!!!!
> 
> You know what I gotta do now don't ya...



Joe we know what you look like...what's your point??

JUST KIDDING!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

You're gonna frisk us?????


Andrea


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Alright...ALRIGHT!!!!
> 
> You know what I gotta do now don't ya...


Too cute Joe, I could hear Barney Fife


----------



## sand2270

and i am only teasing Joe...you know I think you're a cutie.  

If I was single and in WV...well I would wonder where the heck my boyfriend is and how I got to WV. LOL


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> You're gonna frisk us?????
> 
> 
> Andrea



Well you MUST remember who I am, especially when making those kind of comments!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Well you MUST remember who I am, especially when making those kind of comments!!!





oohhh you're handsome...


----------



## MATTERHORN

Yeah, Joe Black can frisk Sands anytime!!

Andrea


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> oohhh you're handsome...



Isn't that what they all said the FIRST time I posted photos?


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, Joe Black can frisk Sands anytime!!
> 
> Andrea




Yea!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Isn't that what they all said the FIRST time I posted photos?



are you complaining?  Can you only handle hearing it once per woman?


----------



## MATTERHORN

See, Sands is a team player!! That's why I like her so much!! To let Joe practice his frisking skills, well that's a real friend!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> are you complaining?  Can you only handle hearing it once per woman?



Yeah, maybe all this is going to his head!! I think we should back off on the compliments till he can handle them again, don't you?

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> See, Sands is a team player!! That's why I like her so much!! To let Joe practice his frisking skills, well that's a real friend!
> 
> Andrea



I'm all about supporting my friends and taking one for the team.


----------



## black562

Well, its all packaged up...and even THEY say, "ROMANTIC FAVORITE"....so who am I to argue.

Never get used to hearing something like that!!!!


----------



## sand2270

Matty where did you go?  You're not like feeding your kids or something are you??


----------



## black562

She left...said you were way too rowdy and couldn't be any part of it!!!!

Umm, yea, I swear....really.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> She left...said you were way too rowdy and couldn't be any part of it!!!!
> 
> Umm, yea, I swear....really.




why are you trying to cause trouble?  You are already on thin ice.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> why are you trying to cause trouble?  You are already on thin ice.



What'd I do now???


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> What'd I do now???



not really sure I just like yelling at you.


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Too cute Joe, I could hear Barney Fife



Me too!!!  Now I will have that in my head while I am playing volleyball tonight.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

PirateMel said:


> Thank you,
> WHy yes, yes it was - progress is a good thing.
> 
> How are you ?



How do the weight banners work, what do they mean? I'm too new. 



lauren_elizabeth said:


> I found Part 2!


We're glad to have you here too!



MATTERHORN said:


> Are you done yet? You know what I am talking about!!!  Finished Breaking Dawn the day after it came out, I couldn't wait. It's the longest though, with 756 pages!!
> 
> Andrea


And she SO left it open for a lot of sequels. 
I can't wait to see what she writes next.



acm563 said:


> Too cute Joe, I could hear Barney Fife





disneykip said:


> Me too!!!  Now I will have that in my head while I am playing volleyball tonight.


Ironic thing is, he can do a dang good impersonation of the good deputy; I know, I've heard it several times.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> not really sure I just like yelling at you.



MOM, THEY'RE PICKING ON ME!!!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> MOM, THEY'RE PICKING ON ME!!!!!



Ah....it's not the first time!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> MOM, THEY'RE PICKING ON ME!!!!!




you like it.


----------



## black562

Apparantly, Robert hasn't figured out how many LONG EMPTY spots there are along the highway between here and Disney....

"Nobody saw you come in...nobody gotta see ya leave."


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> Apparantly, Robert hasn't figured out how many LONG EMPTY spots there are along the highway between here and Disney....
> 
> "Nobody saw you come in...nobody gotta see ya leave."



Um yeah...sorry to put the kibosh on that, but there's a bunch of folks who know I'll be travelling with you, and you'll be suspect No. 1.


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> Um yeah...sorry to put the kibosh on that, but there's a bunch of folks who know I'll be travelling with you, and you'll be suspect No. 1.



 Thats true but what happens if he "loses" you in North Carolina and it is a Barney Fife that investigates your disappearance???? lol Better "nip it in the bud I tell ya, Nip it"


----------



## black562

GIR-Prototype said:


> Um yeah...sorry to put the kibosh on that, but there's a bunch of folks who know I'll be travelling with you, and you'll be suspect No. 1.



To reference a quote from "Oceans 13".  I know all the guys that you would hire to come after me....they like me better than you!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> To reference a quote from "Oceans 13".  I know all the guys that you would hire to come after me....they like me better than you!!!



aww Rob isn't getting any love.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> aww Rob isn't getting any love.



And lord only knows I could use some!


----------



## Johnfish

Wow dont blink around here or you are 6 pages behind!!!! 

Happy Birthday Teresa!!!  


Looking forward to meeting some of you on Saturday.


John


----------



## sand2270

Johnfish said:


> Wow dont blink around here or you are 6 pages behind!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Teresa!!!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some of you on Saturday.
> 
> 
> John



Matty and I got on a roll.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

black562 said:


> MOM, THEY'RE PICKING ON ME!!!!!




Don't make me pull this thread over!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> How do the weight banners work, what do they mean? I'm too new.
> 
> 
> We're glad to have you here too!
> 
> 
> And she SO left it open for a lot of sequels.
> I can't wait to see what she writes next.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic thing is, he can do a dang good impersonation of the good deputy; I know, I've heard it several times.



Won't be any sequels for a long time, and even then she in venturing into other places besides the Cullens. So she said in the question and answer section of her concert this week. But I cannot wait for Midnight Sun, sad that this particular series is over though!

Andrea


----------



## ANTSS2001

good morning....


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> good morning....



Morning Timmy!!!  Still at work?  Hope it goes by fast for you. 

I just got home from volleyball - off to bed soon!  

Enjoy!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Morning Timmy!!!  Still at work?  Hope it goes by fast for you.
> 
> I just got home from volleyball - off to bed soon!
> 
> Enjoy!




nope got home around 11:30PM.. did some chores and just surfing and stalking myspace...LOL


----------



## Sha

Happy Birthday Joe!! Hope its a great day. Just think you will be celebrating it at WDW before too long. Enjoy!


----------



## Mousecop

Happy Birth day Teresa!!

Happy Birthday Joe!!

Here are some famous words for both of you:

Put another candle on my birthday cake, 
    We're gonna bake a birthday cake.
    Put another candle on my birthday cake,
    I'm another year old to-day.
    I'm going to have a party with my birthday cake,
    C'mon and taste some birthday cake.
    Put another candle on my birthday cake,
    I'm another year old to-day.  
    We'll have some pie and sandwiches, and chocolate ice cream too. 
    We'll sing and play the day away, and one more thing I'm gonna do ... 
    I'll blow out the candles on my birthday cake, 
    And when I do, a wish I'll make! 
    Put another candle on my birthday cake, 
    I'm another year old to-day.

(I will give a million dollars to any Los Angeles native that can name the origin of this 'famous' song.)


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> nope got home around 11:30PM.. did some chores and just surfing and stalking myspace...LOL



Oooh - you got out early - good for you!!

Good morning everyone!  Have a great day!


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Wow dont blink around here or you are 6 pages behind!!!!
> Happy Birthday Teresa!!!
> Looking forward to meeting some of you on Saturday.
> John


Good morning John....You may be saying otherwise after Saturday  


ANTSS2001 said:


> nope got home around 11:30PM.. did some chores and just surfing and stalking myspace...LOL



Good Morning Ms Timmy, and now I understadn, it is YOU who's blowing my blog count up...aha! caught ya....


(and to those who want to INSIST that I have a very strong southern accent this is my PUBLIC denial of such nonsense...y'all (one word) are imagining things.... )


and I have to be honest and say I had no idea it was Joes Birthday, but I will assume Sharon is correct and say.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE!!!!


----------



## dismem98

Mousecop said:


> Happy Birth day Teresa!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Joe!!
> 
> Here are some famous words for both of you:
> 
> Put another candle on my birthday cake,
> We're gonna bake a birthday cake.
> Put another candle on my birthday cake,
> I'm another year old to-day.
> I'm going to have a party with my birthday cake,
> C'mon and taste some birthday cake.
> Put another candle on my birthday cake,
> I'm another year old to-day.
> We'll have some pie and sandwiches, and chocolate ice cream too.
> We'll sing and play the day away, and one more thing I'm gonna do ...
> I'll blow out the candles on my birthday cake,
> And when I do, a wish I'll make!
> Put another candle on my birthday cake,
> I'm another year old to-day.
> 
> (I will give a million dollars to any Los Angeles native that can name the origin of this 'famous' song.)




It's Sheriif John show.........now about that million $$


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Ms Timmy, and now I understadn, it is YOU who's blowing my blog count up...aha! caught ya....
> 
> 
> (and to those who want to INSIST that I have a very strong southern accent this is my PUBLIC denial of such nonsense...y'all (one word) are imagining things.... )
> 
> 
> and I have to be honest and say I had no idea it was Joes Birthday, but I will assume Sharon is correct and say.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE!!!!




Good morning MAC'eeeeeee.... Hope all is well at work...  

I am not going to even comment about accents  

Ok.. Happy Birthday Joe...   ..........  

so many birthday so little time to pop out from the cake


----------



## Mousecop

dismem98 said:


> It's Sheriif John show.........now about that million $$



Brilliant!!!

The cheque is on its way!

(and here I thought I was the only geeky kid that watched this when I stayed home sick from school!)


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Thursday!!!  Happy Birthday Joe 

Not much going on here, other then counting down to seeing my honey again.  Can't wait.

Teresa, did you have a wonderful birthday?  I hope you did 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## rebecca06261

Good morning, everyone!   

About accents... I have one, I admit it. It's a southern drawl that get's worse when I'm sad, mad, extremely happy, or around my Alabama-born momma  

Personally, I like accents - I love that's it's a true reflection of who a person is and where they've been. I'm surrounded by accents all day and I could listen to them for hours... in my office alone we have 2 Colombians, 1 Brazilian, 1 Southern-Black female, 1 Vietnamese, and then Me- cute little Georgia peach


----------



## PirateMel

GIR-Prototype said:


> How do the weight banners work, what do they mean? I'm too new.
> 
> We're glad to have you here too! QUOTE]
> 
> Good Morning,
> For me it is a weight loss count so far - thank Jenny
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing this Thuraday?.
> You all (two words) were busy last night why I went to buy more Jell-o.
> 
> We Northern people do not have accents, we speak proper endlish.
> We do not have any rrrr's in our words either


----------



## Carrieannew

rebecca06261 said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> About accents... I have one, I admit it. It's a southern drawl that get's worse when I'm sad, mad, extremely happy, or around my Alabama-born momma
> 
> Personally, I like accents - I love that's it's a true reflection of who a person is and where they've been. I'm surrounded by accents all day and I could listen to them for hours... in my office alone we have 2 Colombians, 1 Brazilian, 1 Southern-Black female, 1 Vietnamese, and then Me- cute little Georgia peach



Ive got a little thing for men and southern accents. Cant help it


----------



## Mousecop

Carrieannew said:


> Ive got a little thing for men and southern accents. Cant help it



How about Southern . . . California?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Won't be any sequels for a long time, and even then she in venturing into other places besides the Cullens. So she said in the question and answer section of her concert this week. But I cannot wait for Midnight Sun, sad that this particular series is over though!
> 
> Andrea



I'm used to waiting...I'm a Robert Jordan fan.
I also read Anne McCaffrey, J.K. Rowling, P.N. Elrod, Michael Connelly, Laurel K. Hamilton, Tanya Huff, Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child, Lee Child...and a few others besides.

But I read so fast that as quick as the books come out, I'm practically done and back to waiting again.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Carrieannew said:


> Ive got a little thing for men and southern accents. Cant help it



Well darlin' I can satisfy that little thing you got going there, I surely can.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mousecop said:


> How about Southern . . . California?



 

Well... prefer more southern states but SoCal is "doable" hehe


----------



## Carrieannew

GIR-Prototype said:


> Well darlin' I can satisfy that little thing you got going there, I surely can.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

And oh yeah....Happy Birthday Joe.


----------



## PirateMel

Joe  
Eat lots of   and conume lots   

For your 

Anyone read Clive Cussler (Adventures of Dirk Pitt)?


----------



## sand2270

Happy Birthday Joe!!!  Here's a birthday cheer for you!  

And speaking of accents I spoke to Rob (GIR Prototype) on the phone yesterday for the first time and noticed he had an accent.  So I told Joe and Joe said "Rob has an accent, well if he has one than so do I".

Than I asked Rob if he thought I had one, if you asked me I would say no...and he said I did.  So apparently we all have accents and we don't even know it! LOL

Matty, do I have an accent?  I don't think you do.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Happy Birthday Joe!!!  Here's a birthday cheer for you!
> 
> And speaking of accents I spoke to Rob (GIR Prototype) on the phone yesterday for the first time and noticed he had an accent.  So I told Joe and Joe said "Rob has an accent, well if he has one than so do I".
> 
> Than I asked Rob if he thought I had one, if you asked me I would say no...and he said I did.  So apparently we all have accents and we don't even know it! LOL
> 
> Matty, do I have an accent?  I don't think you do.




Yes (wink wink) remember Sands we have sexy hot accents!!

No really, none here, none for you. Being twins and all, I'm sure we'd both have it if one did. Now the boys, I haven't talked to on the phone so I can neither confirm nor deny, but I agree with you regardless!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE!!!*

Hope you have a wonderful day!!


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yes (wink wink) remember Sands we have sexy hot accents!!
> 
> No really, none here, none for you. Being twins and all, I'm sure we'd both have it if one did. Now the boys, I haven't talked to on the phone so I can neither confirm nor deny, but I agree with you regardless!
> 
> Andrea



so as usual you and I are right and the boys are wrong??  Makes sense...all is right with the world again.


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm used to waiting...I'm a Robert Jordan fan.
> I also read Anne McCaffrey, J.K. Rowling, P.N. Elrod, Michael Connelly, Laurel K. Hamilton, Tanya Huff, Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child, Lee Child...and a few others besides.
> 
> But I read so fast that as quick as the books come out, I'm practically done and back to waiting again.



Yep, downfall of mine too! When you finish books the day they come out, you end up waiting...A LOT!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> so as usual you and I are right and the boys are wrong??  Makes sense...all is right with the world again.



Sands, if that is EVER, and I mean EVER in question, you talk to me first okay?? 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Sands, if that is EVER, and I mean EVER in question, you talk to me first okay??
> 
> Andrea




Yes of course...don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> About accents... I have one, I admit it. It's a southern drawl that get's worse when I'm sad, mad, extremely happy, or around my Alabama-born momma
> 
> Personally, I like accents - I love that's it's a true reflection of who a person is and where they've been. I'm surrounded by accents all day and I could listen to them for hours... in my office alone we have 2 Colombians, 1 Brazilian, 1 Southern-Black female, 1 Vietnamese, and then Me- cute little Georgia peach



Well, mine gets worse when I am tired and it starts off as mid western and then as I get tired it can get very very southern....I have one friend that likes to annoy me by saying "Yes, Mzzzz Charlotte" arrgghhh



PirateMel said:


> GIR-Prototype said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do the weight banners work, what do they mean? I'm too new.
> 
> We're glad to have you here too! QUOTE]
> 
> Good Morning,
> For me it is a weight loss count so far - thank Jenny
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing this Thuraday?.
> You all (two words) were busy last night why I went to buy more Jell-o.
> 
> We Northern people do not have accents, we speak proper endlish.
> We do not have any rrrr's in our words either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this work day from Hades is over with I will be ready for the brandy shots Mel...I am going to Richmond to release stress again tonight, but praying for no more stalkers...I am smiling at nooone....
> 
> 
> 
> Carrieannew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a little thing for men and southern accents. Cant help it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you are going to have a thing for southern accentds step #1 is to learn it is a "thang"
> 
> 
> 
> GIR-Prototype said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well darlin' I can satisfy that little thing you got going there, I surely can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WooHoo and way to go Carrie...Robert is offering to satisy your little thing...and on that note I have to add one of my favorite toasts from my
> younger years...(forgive me family board) but I cannot resist
> "Here's to your little thing, and my little thing, and to all little things under this table. But if your little thing, wants my little thing, tell your little thing mine ain't able"
Click to expand...


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Yes of course...don't know what I was thinking.



Good!!!

Oh, and to Joe, I took today off in honor of you birthday so now I can DIS all day so.....thanks for being born!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

acm563 said:


> WooHoo and way to go Carrie...Robert is offering to satisy your little thing...and on that note I have to add one of my favorite toasts from my
> younger years...(forgive me family board) but I cannot resist
> "Here's to your little thing, and my little thing, and to all little things under this table. But if your little thing, wants my little thing, tell your little thing mine ain't able"



That's too cute!!! And way to go Carrie!!!  


Andrea


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> Anyone read Clive Cussler (Adventures of Dirk Pitt)?




I do, have read all the Pitt books, as well as the offshoots (NUMA files and Oregon  stories).  Also I also like Michael Connolly, Jeffery Deaver, and Tom Clancy.  Read Harry Potter, and of course LOTR (several times).  I love summer and heading to the beach with a book.


----------



## ttester9612

My GOD...PPL you sure have been busy today.......   That's okay I'm glad to see my thread being used.

First, THANK YOU all that wished me a Happy Birthday, yes I did enjoyed myself especially after my boss kicked me out of the office.   

Second, 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JOE, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. 

Third, I'm looking forward to this Saturday and meeting some old DisFriends (ANGY and MARK) and meeting some new ones (JOHN and LAUREN) and whoever else shows up.  Just be warned, that when I'm around something is bound to happen, just asked Angy and Mark about their cars  even through I don't believe a word they say.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, if you are going to have a thing for southern accentds step #1 is to learn it is a "thang"
> 
> 
> 
> WooHoo and way to go Carrie...Robert is offering to satisy your little thing...and on that note I have to add one of my favorite toasts from my
> younger years...(forgive me family board) but I cannot resist
> "Here's to your little thing, and my little thing, and to all little things under this table. But if your little thing, wants my little thing, tell your little thing mine ain't able"



Is this where I ask him to makeout?? I get so confused


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Is this where I ask him to makeout?? I get so confused



If I'm not mistaking Carrie, then  you do


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Is this where I ask him to makeout?? I get so confused



Woo hoo  

I just looked for rooms for Feb, $135 night for POP


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> If I'm not mistaking Carrie, then  you do



TT your awesome but I dont swing that way     

Ohhhh hehe

Excuse me Mr. Robert. Would you like to platonicly make out with me?


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Woo hoo
> 
> I just looked for rooms for Feb, $135 night for POP



Crap 135.. damn school vacation

I'm still on the fence. Not sure if I will renew AP. Might have to go last weekend in Jan.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Woo hoo
> 
> I just looked for rooms for Feb, $135 night for POP



OMG do you know why the price increase?


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Crap 135.. damn school vacation
> 
> I'm still on the fence. Not sure if I will renew AP. Might have to go last weekend in Jan.



I promissed the twins - this sucks.
Maybe an AP rate??????


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> OMG do you know why the price increase?



Feb school vacation I am sure


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> I promissed the twins - this sucks.
> Maybe an AP rate??????



My AP expires right in the middle of a weekend. Hehe. Figures.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> OMG do you know why the price increase?



Me thinks the Mouse had developed very expensive cheese habits and we are now paying for them


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> My AP expires right in the middle of a weekend. Hehe. Figures.



That sucks.

The Thursday before is only $82 night.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> That sucks.
> 
> The Thursday before is only $82 night.



Its the school vacation. And the presidents day monday holiday.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Me thinks the Mouse had developed very expensive cheese habits and we are now paying for them



Then the Mouse needs to find some cheaper cheese,  because I can't afford his expensive eating habits.    At that rate it's cheaper for me to stay at SOG.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Then the Mouse needs to find some cheaper cheese,  because I can't afford his expensive eating habits.    At that rate it's cheaper for me to stay at SOG.



Might be cheaper to stay off property too


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Might be cheaper to stay off property too



That rate for that week does not suprise me. 

I might have to suck it up and renew so I can go that weekend before since I have a good friend going down with her family also. Would love to share the world with her at least once. 

Should I post a wanted ad for a roomie?! haha


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> That rate for that week does not suprise me.
> 
> I might have to suck it up and renew so I can go that weekend before since I have a good friend going down with her family also. Would love to share the world with her at least once.
> 
> Should I post a wanted ad for a roomie?! haha



Yah I guess, think I am just spoiled with all the good deals this year.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Yes (wink wink) remember Sands we have sexy hot accents!!
> 
> No really, none here, none for you. Being twins and all, I'm sure we'd both have it if one did. Now the boys, I haven't talked to on the phone so I can neither confirm nor deny, but I agree with you regardless!
> 
> Andrea



mmmmm...love those... Vegas accents???

lol

Well, back to glistening in the sun by the beach!!


----------



## acm563

Ok...dont feel like going thru and quoting as it is a day from hades here and I am ready to say frack it......

Yes, Carrie this is where you are to agree to make out platonically with anyone of your choice....Please be gracious and put up the do not disturb sign on the door tho so I can go sleep on a chaise lounge by the pool instead of having to be there for any of this disgusting behavior....  

Mel....  is right....geesh those are ridiculous rates for POP for that time, if those rates keep up as much as I owuld hate to do it I would have to consider off property as I can get a condo for that price per night.

Teresa...you and your car jinx...yet again another reason why I may let someone else drive....(shhhh...dont tell...hahahah)


Mel, air express me some of those really really strong brandy laced jello shots that I didnt like because they were so strong...I need about a pint of that brandy at least to get me through this day...............................


OH................ and I forgot to add that Genesis just called me with some news about AC saying it would reopen in 2010 or something, but as is typical he hasnt sent me the link for me to chekc out what he was talking about and I was only half listening as I was working as well


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ok...dont feel like going thru and quoting as it is a day from hades here and I am ready to say frack it......
> 
> Yes, Carrie this is where you are to agree to make out platonically with anyone of your choice....Please be gracious and put up the do not disturb sign on the door tho so I can go sleep on a chaise lounge by the pool instead of having to be there for any of this disgusting behavior....
> 
> Mel....  is right....geesh those are ridiculous rates for POP for that time, if those rates keep up as much as I owuld hate to do it I would have to consider off property as I can get a condo for that price per night.
> 
> Teresa...you and your car jinx...yet again another reason why I may let someone else drive....(shhhh...dont tell...hahahah)
> 
> 
> Mel, air express me some of those really really strong brandy laced jello shots that I didnt like because they were so strong...I need about a pint of that brandy at least to get me through this day...............................
> 
> 
> OH................ and I forgot to add that Genesis just called me with some news about AC saying it would reopen in 2010 or something, but as is typical he hasnt sent me the link for me to chekc out what he was talking about and I was only half listening as I was working as well



Ok. Funny with the pool chairs.. Hardy har har... you sleep on one once when drunk and ya get labeled...  

And G is slackin. Could at least send ya the link.

And honestly I dont think the rates are going up bad. Its that week. That week is a holiday week. Those are always by far the worst price wise. Calmn down peoples.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ok. Funny with the pool chairs.. Hardy har har... you sleep on one once when drunk and ya get labeled...
> 
> And G is slackin. Could at least send ya the link.
> 
> And honestly I dont think the rates are going up bad. Its that week. That week is a holiday week. Those are always by far the worst price wise. Calmn down peoples.



G is slacking most times when it comes to this crap, text him and tell him that you have his number...lol....and I didnt think February was peak season....and I have been in February but stayed off site in a condo so as usual I could be wrong....


----------



## Johnfish

acm563 said:


> Teresa...you and your car jinx...yet again another reason why I may let someone else drive....(shhhh...dont tell...hahahah)





What was that about a car jinx?


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> What was that about a car jinx?



lol...ooops..you were the person that wasnt supposed to read that


----------



## acm563

Disney Resorts
	Value Season 	Regular Season 	Summer Season 	Peak Season 	Holiday Season 	Pre-Holiday Season
Disney Value Resorts
	from $82*
(1/1 - 2/12)
(8/9 - 10/1)
(11/29 - 12/17) 	from $105*
(4/19 - 5/21)
(10/2 - 11/28) 	from $115*
(5/22 - 8/8) 	from $125*
(2/13 - 4/18) 	from $135*
(12/18 - 12/31) 	 
n/a
Disney Moderate Resorts
	from $149*
(1/1 - 2/12)
(8/9 - 10/1)
(11/29 - 12/17) 	from $170*
(4/19 - 5/21)
(10/2 - 11/28) 	from $185*
(5/22 - 8/8) 	from $195*
(2/13 - 4/18) 	from $209*
(12/18 - 12/31) 	 
n/a
Disney Deluxe Resorts
	from $240*
(1/1 - 2/12)
(7/19 - 10/1)
(11/29 - 12/17) 	from $290*
(4/18 - 7/18)
(10/2 - 11/28) 	 
n/a 	from $355*
(2/13 - 4/18) 	from $385*
(12/18 - 12/31) 	 
n/a
Disney Resorts with More
Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts+
	from $295*
(1/1 - 2/12)
(7/19 - 10/1)
(11/29 - 12/17) 	from $325*
(4/19 - 7/18)
(10/2 - 11/28) 	 
n/a 	from $380*
(2/13 - 4/18) 	from $425*
(12/18 - 12/31) 	 
n/a
The Cabins at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort
	from $265*
(1/1 - 2/12)
(7/19 - 10/1)
(11/29 - 12/17) 	from $315*
(4/19 - 7/18)
(10/2 - 11/28) 	 
n/a 	from $355*
(2/13 - 4/18) 	from $395*
(12/18 - 12/31) 	 
n/a
The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort
	from $43*
(1/1 - 2/12)
(8/9 - 11/18) 	from $61*
(4/19 - 8/8) 	 
n/a 	from $71*
(2/13 - 4/18) 	from $82*
(12/18 - 12/31) 	from $47*
(11/20 - 12/17


----------



## acm563

For those that do not know....  and hey maybe if we get this "curse" out in the open it will be lifted TT  

As you know Teresa and I had a road trip over July 4th weekend. During that time my car was vandalized, window broken...GPS that was hidden under seat stolen...(kind of weird because other things were not stolen that should have been if it were did by a druggie) At this point we did not think of htis as a TT jinx..

HOWEVER........................... 
Mousecop comes to the Baltimore DisMeet and his car has some sort of mishap....so the 2 similarities are that TT was there on July 4th, and there at Baltimore, now she will be there at Potomac Mills....  


Not that this means anything but pretty coincidental  

But I still love Teresa and she can ride in my car anytime she wants to


----------



## Johnfish

Not to worry Angy I will strill drive if you would like. Stuff happens as they say LOL!

John


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> mmmmm...love those... Vegas accents???
> 
> lol
> 
> Well, back to glistening in the sun by the beach!!



getting tan for your neighbor??


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Not to worry Angy I will strill drive if you would like. Stuff happens as they say LOL!
> 
> John



lol...You drive, I drink.....


----------



## buena vista

Happy Birthday Joe! 



PirateMel said:


> We do not have any rrrr's in our words either



I have to agree with Mel here, although we do keep R's in our Boston area alphabet, we just insert them where they aren't, and drop them where they should be - so phrases like "pizza and beer" become "pizzer and beah". 



acm563 said:


> Well, mine gets worse when I am tired and it starts off as mid western and then as I get tired it can get very very southern....I have one friend that likes to annoy me by saying "Yes, Mzzzz Charlotte" arrgghhh



Don't even get me started on the way you talk Angy .. I'll be kind though, since you're having such a bummer of a day. Hang in there my friend


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> G is slacking most times when it comes to this crap, text him and tell him that you have his number...lol....and I didnt think February was peak season....and I have been in February but stayed off site in a condo so as usual I could be wrong....



Nah I stalked him on facebook and myspace yesterday... I cant do that.. then he would really be bugged out


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Happy Birthday Joe!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with Mel here, although we do keep R's in our Boston area alphabet, we just insert them where they aren't, and drop them where they should be - so phrases like "pizza and beer" become "pizzer and beah".
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even get me started on the way you talk Angy .. I'll be kind though, since you're having such a bummer of a day. Hang in there my friend


It is a day beyond belief...so thank you my friend (((HUGS)))


Carrieannew said:


> Nah I stalked him on facebook and myspace yesterday... I cant do that.. then he would really be bugged out


 oh well he is used to girls chasing him so he would really be disappointed if you didnt in reality  and I would rather it be you my Verizon buddy, than the others as we also had a very long conversation about how much he owes me on the phone bill this month....  Of course you only have 10 minutes before he clocks in for work...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> oh well he is used to girls chasing him so he would really be disappointed if you didnt in reality  and I would rather it be you my Verizon buddy, than the others as we also had a very long conversation about how much he owes me on the phone bill this month....  Of course you only have 10 minutes before he clocks in for work...lol



I don't do well under pressure


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Morning all!!!! 
I am going to do my nanner dance here today,... One week baby!! whooo hooooooo~!!!!!!~~!@!!!~~#@@@#


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I don't do well under pressure



 Oh well, I will keep that in mind for future reference and hey you were the ones with the HOTTIES at the hotel last night.... (wasnt that last night????) so I have no pity for you 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Morning all!!!!
> I am going to do my nanner dance here today,... One week baby!! whooo hooooooo~!!!!!!~~!@!!!~~#@@@#



FANTASTIC !! Tracy


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yes Angy, yee haw!!! 
One more midnight shift, then I get 4 days off, then one afternoon shift and then I am in the World!!!!! I am super excited!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Oh well, I will keep that in mind for future reference and hey you were the ones with the HOTTIES at the hotel last night.... (wasnt that last night????) so I have no pity for you



You mean  him 








 Yeah I was lusting pretty hard. His eyes were even more amazing in person


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> You mean  him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was lusting pretty hard. His eyes were even more amazing in person




I wouldn't kick him out of bed...lol


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> You mean  him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was lusting pretty hard. His eyes were even more amazing in person




lol..yes, that was the picture you sent me.... 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I wouldn't kick him out of bed...lol



 I would but then again only after I was done with him and it was time for him to go home....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> I would but then again only after I was done with him and it was time for him to go home....




Well thats when we kick all men out of bed, isn't it? lol


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> You mean  him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was lusting pretty hard. His eyes were even more amazing in person



Wait..is that Live..did you go see Live?? If so I am so jealous!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well thats when we kick all men out of bed, isn't it? lol



If this conversation keeps up, some underage lurker will be asking his mother later what the "walk of shame" means.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> If this conversation keeps up, some underage lurker will be asking his mother later what the "walk of shame" means.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> If this conversation keeps up, some underage lurker will be asking his mother later what the "walk of shame" means.



hahaha yeah, leave it to us to corrupt the Disney youth...lol

"Oh little Tommy, that is how you walk after you have been a bad bad boy !!!"


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Wait..is that Live..did you go see Live?? If so I am so jealous!



Oh Our Ms Carrie here did much better than getting to go see Live....She was up close and personal , gazing into his soulful eyes.... yummy..... In fact as I recall the way it was told to me he even turned around and looked back at her as he was walking out the door to the tour bus( but that was probably because he felt her hot gaze staring at his cute behind)
(oh I forgot the most important part..he spent the night in one of "her" beds)


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Oh Our Ms Carrie here did much better than getting to go see Live....She was up close and personal , gazing into his soulful eyes.... yummy..... In fact as I recall the way it was told to me he even turned around and looked back at her as he was walking out the door to the tour bus( but that was probably because he felt her hot gaze staring at his cute behind)




oh my god!  OH MY GOD!!

I am very very very jealous!


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Wait..is that Live..did you go see Live?? If so I am so jealous!



Yep.. Ed Kowalczyk. I'm jealous too, but not in the  way .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Yep.. Ed Kowalczyk. I'm jealous too, but not in the  way .


Yes you are.. just admit it


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Oh Our Ms Carrie here did much better than getting to go see Live....She was up close and personal , gazing into his soulful eyes.... yummy..... In fact as I recall the way it was told to me he even turned around and looked back at her as he was walking out the door to the tour bus( but that was probably because he felt her hot gaze staring at his cute behind)
> (oh I forgot the most important part..he spent the night in one of "her" beds)



LOL  Angy, do you ghost write romance novels on the side?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Does "Carries hot hot gaze" feel anything like the hot hot Florida sun?


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Yep.. Ed Kowalczyk. I'm jealous too, but not in the  way .



Put great sound in a female body and you will be singing a different tune yourself


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes you are.. just admit it



Well, actually Ed and I were invited to join Ben Affleck and Jimmy Kimmel at their house for a party once, but that's in the past. 

I'm single and happy.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Well, actually Ed and I were invited to join Ben Affleck and Jimmy Kimmel at their house for a party once, but that's in the past.
> 
> I'm single and happy.



bwahahaha I hope the break-up wasn't too hard on you...lol


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Put great sound in a female body and you will be singing a different tune yourself



No comment .


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> LOL  Angy, do you ghost write romance novels on the side?


Geez, is this the day for everyone to share all of my secrets.... I actually do have a pretty good romance novel in the works, most of it is currently locked into a laptop that crashed but is not gone forever....(Ask my friend Dud on myspace, as he has read every chapter as I wrote it....lol) I will be certain to send you the first draft


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Geez, is this the day for everyone to share all of my secrets.... I actually do have a pretty good romance novel in the works, most of it is currently locked into a laptop that crashed but is not gone forever....(Ask my friend Dud on myspace, as he has read every chapter as I wrote it....lol) I will be certain to send you the first draft



That's great!! 

Without giving away too much, does any of it take place in the World?


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Does "Carries hot hot gaze" feel anything like the hot hot Florida sun?



Well, I have never been on the receiving end of Carries hot gazes, she doesnt swing that way either...but I will be certain to be on the lookout for it when we go to the world over Labor Day as we have promised ourselves many opportunities to gaze at will..............................or Will, or Tom, Dick , or Harry....................................................


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> That's great!!
> 
> Without giving away too much, does any of it take place in the World?



Actually, up until reading the Romance thread, I never thought of Disney as a romantic place, most of it so far takes place in the 1800's amid knights, and castles, winches and beds of pine needles thrown across the forest floor, draped with soft cloths that also drape not so covered .....parts....lolrof...dont get me started..just read my mind


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Well, I have never been on the receiving end of Carries hot gazes, she doesnt swing that way either...but I will be certain to be on the lookout for it when we go to the world over Labor Day as we have promised ourselves many opportunities to gaze at will..............................or Will, or Tom, Dick , or Harry....................................................



  I can see it now 
From the OrlanDO Sentinel:
"TWO DEAD AND THIRTEEN INJURED IN APPARENT GAZING INCIDENT AT WDW: Two women say they 'had no idea their gazes were so hot they would cause harm to unsuspecting Tom, Dick, and Harry's' "


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I can see it now
> From the OrlanDO Sentinel:
> "TWO DEAD AND THIRTEEN INJURED IN APPARENT GAZING INCIDENT AT WDW: Two women say they 'had no idea their gazes were so hot they would cause harm to unsuspecting Tom, Dick, and Harry's' "




well when ya got it, ya got it...what can we say   (j/k)


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I can see it now
> From the OrlanDO Sentinel:
> "TWO DEAD AND THIRTEEN INJURED IN APPARENT GAZING INCIDENT AT WDW: Two women say they 'had no idea their gazes were so hot they would cause harm to unsuspecting Tom, Dick, and Harry's' "



"One of the accused was quoted as saying 'I don't know what came over me.. it was like driving by the scene of a car accident.. you know you're not supposed to stare, but you just can't help it.' "


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

"The causes of death for the two victims were 3rd degree severe burning in the buttocks area.  The Thirteen injured all were treated and released in local hospitals for minor burns in the chest, face and package area."


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> "One of the accused was quoted as saying 'I don't know what came over me.. it was like driving by a the scene of a car accident.. you know you're not supposed to stare, but you just can't help it.' "


 While I do not stare at the scene of a car accident , because I dont want to run off the road and have one myself , there have been a few times I have seen a cute tight end(hey thats why i watch football) and had to stare because I just couldnt help myself....That happened with me and Teresa during our rd trip...we had gotten a little lost and were looking for someone and I saw this cute "tight end" and I just couldnt take my eyes off of it


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> While I do not stare at the scene of a car accident , because I dont want to run off the road and have one myself , there have been a few times I have seen a cute tight end(hey thats why i watch football) and had to stare because I just couldnt help myself....That happened with me and Teresa during our rd trip...we had gotten a little lost and were looking for someone and I saw this cute "tight end" and I just couldnt take my eyes off of it



 touchée


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I know exactly what you mean Angy, it is all about the butt........ for me anyways....lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I know exactly what you mean Angy, it is all about the butt........ for me anyways....lol



I think that was established about two or three threads ago during a so-called "discreet" conversation about waxing


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I think that was established about two or three threads ago during a so-called "discreet" conversation about waxing




LOL yeah, you know me, I like to fly below the radar.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I think that was established about two or three threads ago during a so-called "discreet" conversation about waxing





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL yeah, you know me, I like to fly below the radar.



Geesh and here I was feeling "tarnished" for my little toast to your little hting and my little thing, I had forgotten the waxing incident.... Now I feel quite angelic again


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Carrieannew said:


> TT your awesome but I dont swing that way
> 
> Ohhhh hehe
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Robert. Would you like to platonicly make out with me?



Sure, why not?


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> Sure, why not?



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Well, do me a favor and let me know when it is safe for me to come back into my room....


----------



## NH_Bubba

rebecca06261 said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> About accents... I have one, I admit it. It's a southern drawl that get's worse when I'm sad, mad, extremely happy, or around my Alabama-born momma
> 
> Personally, I like accents - I love that's it's a true reflection of who a person is and where they've been. I'm surrounded by accents all day and I could listen to them for hours... in my office alone we have 2 Colombians, 1 Brazilian, 1 Southern-Black female, 1 Vietnamese, and then Me- cute little Georgia peach



Rebecca I think nothing sounds a sweet as a South gals accent and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. 




PirateMel said:


> How is everyone doing this Thuraday?.
> You all (two words) were busy last night why I went to buy more Jell-o.
> 
> We Northern people do not have accents, we speak proper endlish.
> We do not have any rrrr's in our words either




Mel From Mass. and No Accent? Just look at some of the towns around here we don't even know how to read. Exp. Reading = redding Gloucester= Gloster Worcester = wooster

Than again it makes it real easy to pick the people from out of town.


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Mel From Mass. and No Accent? Just look at some of the towns around here we don't even know how to read. Exp. Reading = redding Gloucester= Gloster Worcester = wooster
> 
> Than again it makes it real easy to pick the people from out of town.



Well, as much as I would love to chuckle at you darned Yankees, we too have a Gloucester=Gloster, a Staunton=Stanton and we cannot make up our minds if Norfolk is Nor folk or Naffic, or Powhite Pkw, Po White or Pow Hite....lol


----------



## GIR-Prototype

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> "The causes of death for the two victims were 3rd degree severe burning in the buttocks area.  The Thirteen injured all were treated and released in local hospitals for minor burns in the chest, face and package area."



A burnt package area just isn't funny, sorry.


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> Rebecca I think nothing sounds a sweet as a South gals accent and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel From Mass. and No Accent? Just look at some of the towns around here we don't even know how to read. Exp. Reading = redding Gloucester= Gloster Worcester = wooster
> 
> Than again it makes it real easy to pick the people from out of town.



Yes it does make the tourist stand out.  No accent here


----------



## GIR-Prototype

It was so discreet, even though I thought I read this thread, I missed the "waxing" discussion.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

GIR-Prototype said:


> It was so discreet, even though I thought I read this thread, I missed the "waxing" discussion.



lol It was a previous edition of the other singles thread...lol 

ya just had to be there...lol


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> OMG do you know why the price increase?


 

ticket prices went up too Teresa... they do the increase just about every August. And this year they increased the meal costs at the buffets that they normally only do for the holidays. This was because of the increase of other costs (ie: gas and food) per a Disney CM. Those increased the beginning of May vs. temporary in December.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

No way I can get caught up on this thread (and the others!) frm my phone, but, to interject a bit...

After a day of 'glistening' in the sun at the beach, I and my DDs will be in Disney tomorrow!!

YAY!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> No way I can get caught up on this thread (and the others!) frm my phone, but, to interject a bit...
> 
> After a day of 'glistening' in the sun at the beach, I and my DDs will be in Disney tomorrow!!
> 
> YAY!!



    It's so close now.....Have a great time!!

Andrea


----------



## black562

Is Robert causeing trouble again?  Robert, get over here, don't make me get out the hose.

I let that guy in the boards ONE time...and see what happens.  Now he's making out with girls from Pluton or something....I dunno, get with the program brother!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

GIR-Prototype said:


> A burnt package area just isn't funny, sorry.



I was going to make that same comment... much better if all, um, packaging is in working order.


----------



## CoasterAddict

black562 said:


> Is Robert causeing trouble again?  Robert, get over here, don't make me get out the hose.



You know, I wondered what had happened to the hose since Sven stopped posting.


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Ok...dont feel like going thru and quoting as it is a day from hades here and I am ready to say frack it......
> 
> Yes, Carrie this is where you are to agree to make out platonically with anyone of your choice....Please be gracious and put up the do not disturb sign on the door tho so I can go sleep on a chaise lounge by the pool instead of having to be there for any of this disgusting behavior....
> 
> Mel....  is right....geesh those are ridiculous rates for POP for that time, if those rates keep up as much as I owuld hate to do it I would have to consider off property as I can get a condo for that price per night.
> 
> Teresa...you and your car jinx...yet again another reason why I may let someone else drive....(shhhh...dont tell...hahahah)
> 
> 
> Mel, air express me some of those really really strong brandy laced jello shots that I didnt like because they were so strong...I need about a pint of that brandy at least to get me through this day...............................
> 
> 
> OH................ and I forgot to add that Genesis just called me with some news about AC saying it would reopen in 2010 or something, but as is typical he hasnt sent me the link for me to chekc out what he was talking about and I was only half listening as I was working as well



Sorry to hear you are having such a bad day.  Hopefully you are away from work now and enjoying a drink to forget the day.


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> For those that do not know....  and hey maybe if we get this "curse" out in the open it will be lifted TT
> 
> As you know Teresa and I had a road trip over July 4th weekend. During that time my car was vandalized, window broken...GPS that was hidden under seat stolen...(kind of weird because other things were not stolen that should have been if it were did by a druggie) At this point we did not think of htis as a TT jinx..
> 
> HOWEVER...........................
> Mousecop comes to the Baltimore DisMeet and his car has some sort of mishap....so the 2 similarities are that TT was there on July 4th, and there at Baltimore, now she will be there at Potomac Mills....
> 
> 
> Not that this means anything but pretty coincidental
> 
> But I still love Teresa and she can ride in my car anytime she wants to



Very suspicious.  Maybe she is selling the stuff to support her WDW habit!!


----------



## disneykip

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I wouldn't kick him out of bed...lol



Ditto!!


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> No way I can get caught up on this thread (and the others!) frm my phone, but, to interject a bit...
> 
> After a day of 'glistening' in the sun at the beach, I and my DDs will be in Disney tomorrow!!
> 
> YAY!!




Stop trying to make us jealous!!   

Have a great time!  Look forward to the recaps of your vacation.


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> While I do not stare at the scene of a car accident , because I dont want to run off the road and have one myself , there have been a few times I have seen a cute tight end(hey thats why i watch football) and had to stare because I just couldnt help myself....That happened with me and Teresa during our rd trip...we had gotten a little lost and were looking for someone and I saw this cute "tight end" and I just couldnt take my eyes off of it



OMG - you guys are cracking me up!!  Too funny!  

Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## ttester9612

Johnfish said:


> What was that about a car jinx?





acm563 said:


> lol...ooops..you were the person that wasnt supposed to read that





acm563 said:


> For those that do not know....  and hey maybe if we get this "curse" out in the open it will be lifted TT
> 
> As you know Teresa and I had a road trip over July 4th weekend. During that time my car was vandalized, window broken...GPS that was hidden under seat stolen...(kind of weird because other things were not stolen that should have been if it were did by a druggie) At this point we did not think of htis as a TT jinx..
> 
> HOWEVER...........................
> Mousecop comes to the Baltimore DisMeet and his car has some sort of mishap....so the 2 similarities are that TT was there on July 4th, and there at Baltimore, now she will be there at Potomac Mills....
> 
> 
> Not that this means anything but pretty coincidental
> 
> But I still love Teresa and she can ride in my car anytime she wants to





disneykip said:


> Very suspicious.  Maybe she is selling the stuff to support her WDW habit!!



Who and where is a there a car jinx?    I  Don't see anyone around that matches the description.  

And for your information I was with Angy all day on the 4th when her call was broken into.. and I do not know anyone in Boston besides Tom who was with us.  

As for MouseCop's car.....that was an act of Nature for that tent or whatever it was to fall on his car and the car next to him.....I just arrived when it happen.   Mark is my witness....  



Johnfish said:


> Not to worry Angy I will strill drive if you would like. Stuff happens as they say LOL!
> 
> John





acm563 said:


> lol...You drive, I drink.....



Well who's going to drive me home if I drink to much


----------



## Costumesaremylife

There's so much going on that I don't even know where to start.  So I'll pick a few things and review. 

I have an accent.  It's one of those wicked awesome Boston ones. It was nice for Matt and Ben to make a movie that finally shows the bostonaccent in it's true form. (Good WIll Hunting)  Although I don't know what the heck is going on with Robin Williams accent in that movie. 

Mens butts are cute I agree.  I'm secretly a sucker for a guy who gives a good wink. I swear they practice. 

I hope everyone has fun on their vacations and Birthdays.  I won't be back in disney until December (maybe)


----------



## PirateMel

Costumesaremylife said:


> There's so much going on that I don't even know where to start.  So I'll pick a few things and review.
> 
> I have an accent.  It's one of those wicked awesome Boston ones. It was nice for Matt and Ben to make a movie that finally shows the bostonaccent in it's true form. (Good WIll Hunting)  Although I don't know what the heck is going on with Robin Williams accent in that movie.
> 
> Mens butts are cute I agree.  I'm secretly a sucker for a guy who gives a good wink. I swear they practice.
> 
> I hope everyone has fun on their vacations and Birthdays.  I won't be back in disney until December (maybe)



Hello Neighbor


----------



## buena vista

Costumesaremylife said:


> Although I don't know what the heck is going on with Robin Williams accent in that movie.



I know, huh? It isn't "Baastan". It's "Bawstin"... At least he didn't call it "Beantown". 

NH Bubba started a list of colloquialisms,..left out Peabody though which around here sounds more like "Bippity" than "P-Bawdy".



PirateMel said:


> Hello Neighbor



Ditto  

..and get well Mel! At least you picked a good game to miss.. I don't recognize this team. I may be drinking from a Bills' shot glass afterall.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Hello Pirate Mel and Buena Vista! 

Did you know that Robin Williams didn't know who Carlton Fisk was until someone explained it to him?   Sadness.

What's new with everyone?


----------



## buena vista

Costumesaremylife said:


> Did you know that Robin Williams didn't know who Carlton Fisk was until someone explained it to him?


  I didn't know that, but I'm not surprised.

I'm just glad he had a choice about what cap to have depicted on his plaque in Cooperstown. If he were being inducted today, I think the HOF would choose to have him in a White Sox cap instead.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I didn't know that, but I'm not surprised.
> 
> I'm just glad he had a choice about what cap to have depicted on his plaque in Cooperstown. If he were being inducted today, I think the HOF would choose to have him in a White Sox cap instead.



Uh, maybe. . .but who knows. . .


----------



## black562

What in the.....are you talking about?  How do we end up in these kind of conversations?

Hey, I know the secret of the universe...it is...................

Wait, was I saying something?


----------



## nurse.darcy

black562 said:


> What in the.....are you talking about?  How do we end up in these kind of conversations?
> 
> Hey, I know the secret of the universe...it is...................
> 
> Wait, was I saying something?



Joe, be nice. . .its sports talk day. . .after all Football season is going to start soon. . .


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> No way I can get caught up on this thread (and the others!) frm my phone, but, to interject a bit...
> 
> After a day of 'glistening' in the sun at the beach, I and my DDs will be in Disney tomorrow!!
> 
> YAY!!


Have fun at the World for all of us 



disneykip said:


> Sorry to hear you are having such a bad day.  Hopefully you are away from work now and enjoying a drink to forget the day.


Thanks you are indeed a sweetie, and I appreciate that...and yes I just got back from Richmond where I had dinner with friends and a couple of drinks, so all is well in my world..... 



ttester9612 said:


> Who and where is a there a car jinx?   I  Don't see anyone around that matches the description.
> 
> And for your information I was with Angy all day on the 4th when her call was broken into.. and I do not know anyone in Boston besides Tom who was with us.
> As for MouseCop's car.....that was an act of Nature for that tent or whatever it was to fall on his car and the car next to him.....I just arrived when it happen.   Mark is my witness....
> 
> 
> Well who's going to drive me home if I drink to much



Well...I already said all I am saying on that fact, and I feel you just proved my point....    You were the only person around in BOTH instances  
As for who is going to drive you home if you drink too much....That will be the hottie with the tight end that will be giving you a lap dance in less than 48 hours  Geesh, you get another year older and the memory starts to fail you, I hope your eyesight doesnt go before Saturday gets here  
We will give new meaning to the words Famous Daves,and when you are asked do you like it mild or hot, you are gonna say HOT HOT HOT!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

sorry for those in chat earlier who were in there at the same time I was...i went to lay down for a second and fell asleep for 3 hours LOL


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> What in the.....are you talking about?  How do we end up in these kind of conversations?
> 
> Hey, I know the secret of the universe...it is...................
> 
> Wait, was I saying something?



42.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> What in the.....are you talking about?  How do we end up in these kind of conversations?
> 
> Hey, I know the secret of the universe...it is...................
> 
> Wait, was I saying something?




they put up with our pointless chatter all the time, the least we can is let them talk sports.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> they put up with our pointless chatter all the time, the least we can is let them talk sports.



Thank you. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you. . .



you're welcome Darcy...hope you are enjoying the games.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> you're welcome Darcy...hope you are enjoying the games.



I am, thank you. . .


----------



## Jenroc

Good Friday Morning and Happy start to the Olympics !!!  May *ALL *of the world's finest athletes participate at their best levels and return to their home countries safely !!!!!!  
PeaceLove Happiness


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Good Friday Morning and Happy start to the Olympics !!! May *ALL *of the world's finest athletes participate at their best levels and return to their home countries safely !!!!!!
> PeaceLove Happiness


 
Well said Jen2!!! We dont get to see the opening ceremony until tonight our time because of the 12 hour time diff.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning DISFRIENDS and DISPEEPS..   

*If you can pick just one restaurant from each Park and one resort what would they be? *

For me it would be:

MK: Columbia Harbor House
Epcot:  LeCellier's
HS:  50's PT
AK:  Tusker's House
Resort: Boma  (but I do like Kona in the Poly)


----------



## Jenroc

ttester9612 said:


> *If you can pick just one restaurant from each Park and one resort what would they be? *
> 
> For me it would be:
> 
> MK: Columbia Harbor House
> Epcot:  LeCellier's
> HS:  50's PT
> AK:  Tusker's House
> Resort: Boma  (but I do like Kona in the Poly)



For me ....

MK: Cinderella's Royal Table (breakfast)
Epcot: Le Cellier (what else do you expect from Canada, eh ! ???  lol)
AK: Tusker's House
HS: (hopefully) The Brown Derby - haven't tried it yet but hear it is fantasmic !
Resort: a toss up between the Luau and Hoop Dee Doo (the ribs & chicken are to die for !!)


----------



## disneykip

Jenroc said:


> Good Friday Morning and Happy start to the Olympics !!!  May *ALL *of the world's finest athletes participate at their best levels and return to their home countries safely !!!!!!
> PeaceLove Happiness



     

I agree.  Love the Olympics!!  


Good morning everyone!!


----------



## disneykip

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning DISFRIENDS and DISPEEPS..
> 
> *If you can pick just one restaurant from each Park and one resort what would they be? *
> 
> For me it would be:
> 
> MK: Columbia Harbor House
> Epcot:  LeCellier's
> HS:  50's PT
> AK:  Tusker's House
> Resort: Boma  (but I do like Kona in the Poly)



Great question.

MK: Libery Tree Tavern (just fun with characters)
Epcot:  Le Cellier (breadsticks and soup)
HS:  50s Prime Time (always fun)
AK:  hmm - doing Tusker House this October so think it will win
Resort:  Ohana's (Poly)


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Have fun at the World for all of us
> 
> Thanks you are indeed a sweetie, and I appreciate that...and yes I just got back from Richmond where I had dinner with friends and a couple of drinks, so all is well in my world.....




Glad to hear it.  Hope you have a great day and weekend.  

I owe you a PM - hopefully this afternoon before I pick up my friend from the airport.


----------



## acm563

Good Morning  and TGIF!!!! I already told them I am NOT working this weekend, lets see if I can stick to that....lol


Teresa, believe it or not for me that is a tough question....Its easier for me to say are there any resorts I wouldnt stay in again or any restaurant I have no desire to go to again. In that way I would have to say Caribbean Beach, I was way less than impressed when I stayed there in 1999, everyplace else I have really enjoyed. My least favorite of all restaurants was the Coral Reef. Everyone had told me so much hype about the decor and the food, and I had envisioned it as being surrounded on at least 2 sides by the aquarium, and it is not, I was seated next to the aquarium wall but if I had children and I had been expecting that and had been seated on the other side I would have been very disappointed. The food and the service was less than desireable and thats putting it nicely. I like LeCellier and I enjoy Chef de France in Epcot, my favorite lunch in Epcot is fish and chips from the pub. Prime Time is fun  if you have a group, I too enjoy Tusker House. The Brown Derby also has good food. If I am at DTD, I prefer to eat at Fultons Crab house as everytime I have been, their lobster has always been grilled to perfection.

I hope everyone's Friday passes by quickly and without incident


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hmmmm. . .

MK:  Crystal Palace breakfast
Epcot:  Haven't sat down for a meal at Epcot yet. . .will try Teppan Edo soon
DHS:  50's Prime Time
AK:  Tusker House
Resort:  Trying Boma and the Clam Bake at Cape May in August.
DTD:  Fultons Crab House


----------



## buena vista

Jenroc said:


> Good Friday Morning and Happy start to the Olympics !!!  May *ALL *of the world's finest athletes participate at their best levels and return to their home countries safely !!!!!!
> PeaceLove Happiness



As Sha said, perfect sentiment. Thanks for the reminder Jen!!



ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning DISFRIENDS and DISPEEPS..
> 
> *If you can pick just one restaurant from each Park and one resort what would they be? *



MK: Tony's
Epcot:  Bistro de Paris
HS:  Hollywood Brown Derby
AK:  (I've never eaten there.. tried Boma at the lodge last trip and loved it!)
Resort: Citricos @ GF


----------



## CoasterAddict

mmm, thinking about Disney food, one of my favorite things to do.

AK: Tusker House (Yak & Yeti a close second)
Epcot: tough one. Probably Le Cellier--someone's already mentioned the breadsticks. ;-)
Studios: Sci Fi diner
MK: Cosmic Ray's--old family tradition!

resort: Jikos--someone else is paying, right?


----------



## Mousecop

ttester9612 said:


> Who and where is a there a car jinx?    I  Don't see anyone around that matches the description.
> 
> ...snip!...
> 
> As for MouseCop's car.....that was an act of Nature for that tent or whatever it was to fall on his car and the car next to him.....I just arrived when it happen.   Mark is my witness....



Hmmm.  All I can note is that, while it certainly *seemed *an act of Nature, the tent that fell off the roof (c'mon now, a tent that fell off *the roof*??) fell in the direction of where Teresa was standing.  And onto my car.

I've never met Teresa before then.  I never met the tent before then.  I never had those crabcakes before then.

_COINCIDENCE?_  I think NOT!

For those who think is was gravity, remember:  "Gravity - it's not just a good idea, it's the LAW!"


----------



## ahoff

Mousecop said:


> For those who think is was gravity, remember:  "Gravity - it's not just a good idea, it's the LAW!"




Regarding gravity, I think of the line from Firesign, which mentions "gravity, and it's opposite, comedy"   
which leads to pro being the opposite of con, so the opposite of progress os congress.

As far as favorite restaurants, I go with many of the choices, 

                          MK, like CP for breakfast, just love the building
                          Epcot, has to be le Cellier
                          MGM, I will go with 50's PT, but BD is also very good
                          AK, right now Tusker, had a great                              
                                breakfast there after a Sunrise Safari
                          Resort, kind of like sitting outside at Big River

Well, I hope the thunderstorms we had yesterday are gone.  Knocked out the home computer.  
Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## acm563

Mousecop said:


> Hmmm.  All I can note is that, while it certainly *seemed *an act of Nature, the tent that fell off the roof (c'mon now, a tent that fell off *the roof*??) fell in the direction of where Teresa was standing.  And onto my car.
> 
> I've never met Teresa before then.  I never met the tent before then.  I never had those crabcakes before then.
> 
> _COINCIDENCE?_  I think NOT!
> 
> For those who think is was gravity, remember:  "Gravity - it's not just a good idea, it's the LAW!"


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All...Happy Friday!!

Hope everyone had a good night....Hey Mel...did you get any water in from the storm yesterday????  I hope not.  Look pretty bad out by you.

How is everyone else today?  Any fun plans for the weekend?

Me, I gotta work tomorrow, and do lots of this  Gotta start packing for my next trip..LOL


----------



## Sha

Good morning Cait! 

Some wonderful... incredible shots from the Olympics at this link (dont look if you dont want it spoiled for tonight)

http://www.nbcolympics.com/destinationbeijing/photos/galleryid=183811.html


----------



## acm563

Carrieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Where Are You?????

Only 3 more weeks from today until "2 hot chicks check tight ends as they twirl around the world"

I will be landing at MCO about this time....   x7


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning DISFRIENDS and DISPEEPS..
> 
> *If you can pick just one restaurant from each Park and one resort what would they be? *
> 
> For me it would be:
> 
> MK: Columbia Harbor House
> Epcot:  LeCellier's
> HS:  50's PT
> AK:  Tusker's House
> Resort: Boma  (but I do like Kona in the Poly)




Love ya TT. 


My picks are from past memories and experiences.

MK:   Liberty Tree Tavern  
Epcot:   Margarita stand in Mexico  
HS:    50's PT   (yes I know.. only one who ever got shut off)
AK:    Dont have one here  
Resort:     I have several. WCC, Ohana (breakfast and dinner), Kona Cafe
               Park Fare at GF... I could go on and on hehe


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Where Are You?????
> 
> Only 3 more weeks from today until "2 hot chicks check tight ends as they twirl around the world"
> 
> I will be landing at MCO about this time....   x7



I know 3 weeks      

Ok dunno about the subject line.. ya no that one dosent work for me hehe

I will be getting ready to land. I think.. I should look at that haha.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I know 3 weeks
> 
> Ok dunno about the subject line.. ya no that one dosent work for me hehe
> 
> I will be getting ready to land. I think.. I should look at that haha.




lmaorof....  what  I mean we know you are a hot chick so that parts accurrate, I am sure we will be checking out tight ends...so that means you arent going to twirl around the world with me??? Hahahah, just you wait and see Ms Grumpy Pants....I will do you like Marie and embarass you and grab your arm and MAKE you twirl...so yep the subject line works.... unless you are trying to take a page out of teresas book and act all innocent.... (Don't get me started on Teresa now....lol, remember I have spent a few days with her, she may have just had a birthday but she acts about 25 and can be just as silly as the rest of us )


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lmaorof....  what  I mean we know you are a hot chick so that parts accurrate, I am sure we will be checking out tight ends...so that means you arent going to twirl around the world with me??? Hahahah, just you wait and see Ms Grumpy Pants....I will do you like Marie and embarass you and grab your arm and MAKE you twirl...so yep the subject line works.... unless you are trying to take a page out of teresas book and act all innocent.... (Don't get me started on Teresa now....lol, remember I have spent a few days with her, she may have just had a birthday but she acts about 25 and can be just as silly as the rest of us )




I already got twirled/hugged in disney. It was an experience


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I already got twirled/hugged in disney. It was an experience



Thats right, and you loved every minute of it.... Oh I get it now...(insert hurt feelings here) You meant that "I" did not fit the description...Ok, Ok youve got me on that one...so 1 hot chick and 1 old hen check out tight ends as they twirl around the world.... Gee, you could have let me had a moment of fantasy before you burst my bubble in front of the whole world


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Thats right, and you loved every minute of it.... Oh I get it now...(insert hurt feelings here) You meant that "I" did not fit the description...Ok, Ok youve got me on that one...so 1 hot chick and 1 old hen check out tight ends as they twirl around the world.... Gee, you could have let me had a moment of fantasy before you burst my bubble in front of the whole world



Haha 

Angy you know what I meant and that was not it!!!! 

If anyone dosent fit the description its me!! Duh!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Haha
> 
> Angy you know what I meant and that was not it!!!!
> 
> If anyone dosent fit the description its me!! Duh!



 Oh its Ok Carrie...I understand....really...I do....seriously....

I will just take my hurt feelings and bury them under my mask of laughter  

But in all seriousness if you are Ms Grumpy Pants I will pull rank and become MOTHER ANGY!!!! and you will not like being on the receiving end of "the look" just ask Genesis...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Oh its Ok Carrie...I understand....really...I do....seriously....
> 
> I will just take my hurt feelings and bury them under my mask of laughter
> 
> But in all seriousness if you are Ms Grumpy Pants I will pull rank and become MOTHER ANGY!!!! and you will not like being on the receiving end of "the look" just ask Genesis...lol



Oh there will be no cranky or grumpy coming from me. And you know it. I need this vacation more than I have needed just about anything. It might end up being my first day off since July by that point.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh there will be no cranky or grumpy coming from me. And you know it. I need this vacation more than I have needed just about anything. It might end up being my first day off since July by that point.



Well, I cant PROMISE anything, but I am going to try really hard not to work in anyway while we are there, unless something major comes up... We just have too many "hot" job issues going on right now and if nothing else I need to keep the "Q" handy to quickly check emails. Not sure how I will work that over Halloween with G as I gave him my word...guess I will run to the restroom where he cant see me checking them...lol... I too really need this to be a vacation, and will need it more so by the time it gets here. While I cannot take ownership of your feelings you know I am going to do everything in my power to have fun and that alone is contagious so woohoo


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, I cant PROMISE anything, but I am going to try really hard not to work in anyway while we are there, unless something major comes up... We just have too many "hot" job issues going on right now and if nothing else I need to keep the "Q" handy to quickly check emails. Not sure how I will work that over Halloween with G as I gave him my word...guess I will run to the restroom where he cant see me checking them...lol... I too really need this to be a vacation, and will need it more so by the time it gets here. While I cannot take ownership of your feelings you know I am going to do everything in my power to have fun and that alone is contagious so woohoo



Booze helps my feelings


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Food is one of my favorite parts of the World!! These are actually my favorite places based on atmosphere and food.  I believe it has to be the total package.

MK: Liberty Tree Tavern for lunch
DHS: Sci-Fi.. this is my sentimental favorite because it was the first on property meal I ever ate
AK: I am embarassed to report that I have not eaten anything more than a piece of fruit here.
Epcot: Biergarten for total package experience, but LeCellier for food quality
Resort: Kona at the Poly, I had the best chicken of my life here! And believe you me, I've eaten a lot of chicken!!! lol


Hi all!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Booze helps my feelings


Hmm, booze 'numbs' my feelings....but I am bringing the rum , but I am not bringing the whole bar like I did to Boston...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Hmm, booze 'numbs' my feelings....but I am bringing the rum , but I am not bringing the whole bar like I did to Boston...



And what happens if it breaks in your suitcase!!!!!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> And what happens if it breaks in your suitcase!!!!!



Then I either wash clothes or I smell like an alcoholic during our trip.... 
and since smelling like an alcoholic would bring back bad memories of a past marriage I think I shall wash clothes and smell Downy Fresh instead


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Gnighters.. bedtime for me...


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Gnighters.. bedtime for me...


Night Tracy...What are you working graveyard shift now???


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Gnighters.. bedtime for me...



Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Too-ra-loo-ra-li, Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Hush, now don't ye cry.

Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Too-ra-loo-ra-li, Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, That's an Irish lullaby


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Then I either wash clothes or I smell like an alcoholic during our trip....
> and since smelling like an alcoholic would bring back bad memories of a past marriage I think I shall wash clothes and smell Downy Fresh instead




 
But I can play the part of the alcoholic really well hehe




buena vista said:


> Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Too-ra-loo-ra-li, Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Hush, now don't ye cry.
> 
> Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Too-ra-loo-ra-li, Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, That's an Irish lullaby


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> But I can play the part of the alcoholic really well hehe



You mean you were playing a part???  Gosh I wasnt aware it was all an act  Thanks for clearing that part up for me...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> You mean you were playing a part???  Gosh I wasnt aware it was all an act  Thanks for clearing that part up for me...



See I am just that darn good

The whole getting angry... wondering off.. sleeping in a lawn chair.. 

Was all an act. Yup


----------



## ttester9612

Mousecop said:


> Hmmm.  All I can note is that, while it certainly *seemed *an act of Nature, the tent that fell off the roof (c'mon now, a tent that fell off *the roof*??) fell in the direction of where Teresa was standing.  And onto my car.
> 
> I've never met Teresa before then.  I never met the tent before then.  I never had those crabcakes before then.
> 
> _COINCIDENCE?_  I think NOT!
> 
> For those who think is was gravity, remember:  "Gravity - it's not just a good idea, it's the LAW!"





acm563 said:


>



 Will...all I can say to you is   

As I recall I was standing next to the front door which was no where near the tent or your car......wait until Saturday....we're going to have to..... 

Mark you want me to help you with shopping, yea right...  After your comment you might not get any help from me.   

And you Angy....you call youself a friend......now I see where I stand.....

      :


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> See I am just that darn good
> The whole getting angry... wondering off.. sleeping in a lawn chair..
> Was all an act. Yup


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


>



 

Oh yes I have told you I wonder when drunk right. Bad bad habbit. I might of forgot to tell my last roomie that in advance.. my bad


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh yes I have told you I wonder when drunk right. Bad bad habbit. I might of forgot to tell my last roomie that in advance.. my bad



Am I going to have to put you on a leash to keep you from wandering...???
(Dont ever ask G his opinion on this, he is worse than me when he gets on his soap box...lol)


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Will...all I can say to you is
> 
> As I recall I was standing next to the front door which was no where near the tent or your car......wait until Saturday....*we're going to have to..... *
> Mark you want me to help you with shopping, yea right...  After your comment you might not get any help from me.
> 
> And you Angy....you call youself a friend......now *I see where I stand.....*
> :




  Just what are you and Mark going to have to....   do I need to cover my eyes and ears ???? 

and you see where you stand???????? you can stand anywhere as long as it is NOT near my car....lmaorof


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning eveyone - Happy Friday.

Even though my boys lost - the newbies did look good.

Can't wait to play the Jets now  

On with the Olympics - so mad that my cousin booked her %$#^ wedding on the night of opening - stupid people.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Am I going to have to put you on a leash to keep you from wandering...???
> (Dont ever ask G his opinion on this, he is worse than me when he gets on his soap box...lol)



Too funny

Yeah... I posted that picture before.. 

Ohh maybe that will make Mr.Lurker (I'm too busy to post) actually post... hmmm...


----------



## acm563

...and...lol...too too funny...I just realized Tom is right..... After you get used to talking to someone on the phone or in person you really can hear their "voices" in their posts...Teresa, I heard every inflection in your voice in yourlast post as well as the smile on your face....


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Too-ra-loo-ra-li, Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Hush, now don't ye cry.
> 
> Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Too-ra-loo-ra-li, Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, That's an Irish lullaby



awww - you sing nicely


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Too funny
> 
> Yeah... I posted that picture before..
> 
> Ohh maybe that will make Mr.Lurker (I'm too busy to post) actually post... hmmm...


Do NOT tell me that HE uses the leash or I will have to have a talk with him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Do NOT tell me that HE uses the leash or I will have to have a talk with him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have seen photos to prove it

But in his defense ( I see him rolling his eyes )

She loves hers. And after hearing his thoughts I do understand why people do it.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning eveyone - Happy Friday.
> 
> Even though my boys lost - the newbies did look good.
> 
> Can't wait to play the Jets now
> 
> On with the Olympics - so mad that my cousin booked her %$#^ wedding on the night of opening - stupid people.



Hi Mel! The newbies did look good. Mayo, Crable, Wheatley.. seeing their potential was the only fun I had in watching last night's game.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Hi Mel! The newbies did look good. Mayo, Crable, Wheatley.. seeing their potential was the only fun I had in watching last night's game.



Me too  
The wounds still have not healed.


----------



## acm563

Hi Mel


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Hi Mel



Good morning - how are you today?


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I have seen photos to prove it
> 
> But in his defense ( I see him rolling his eyes )
> 
> She loves hers. And after hearing his thoughts I do understand why people do it.



Ok, and in his defense he does have 3 to keep up with, so who am I to comment.....but G makes some very valid points in reference to their use, and if he ever brings it up of course I take the opposite side just to annoy him and tell him I used one on him when he was little... (actually I dont think we had them back then.... )


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Good morning - how are you today?


Still tasting teh tequila shots from last night but other than that I am fine... Mmmm, tequila....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> ...and...lol...too too funny...I just realized Tom is right..... After you get used to talking to someone on the phone or in person you really can hear their "voices" in their posts...Teresa, I heard every inflection in your voice in yourlast post as well as the smile on your face....



This is what I'm sayin', Ms "I Don't Have an Accent, well ok, but only when I'm tired or excited or in months ending in R"


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Still tasting teh tequila shots from last night but other than that I am fine... Mmmm, tequila....



Mmmm - love tequilla.
May need to have a few adult beverages to deal with the family tonight.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ok, and in his defense he does have 3 to keep up with, so who am I to comment.....but G makes some very valid points in reference to their use, and if he ever brings it up of course I take the opposite side just to annoy him and tell him I used one on him when he was little... (actually I dont think we had them back then.... )



All this in his defense crap
He needs to post hehe


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> This is what I'm sayin', Ms "I Don't Have an Accent, well ok, but only when I'm tired or excited or in months ending in R"



   
Good one!


----------



## Mousecop

ttester9612 said:


> Mark you want me to help you with shopping, yea right...  After your comment you might not get any help from me.



Uh oh.  I'm in deep doo-doo now!!


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning DISFRIENDS and DISPEEPS..
> 
> *If you can pick just one restaurant from each Park and one resort what would they be? *
> 
> For me it would be:
> 
> MK: Columbia Harbor House
> Epcot:  LeCellier's
> HS:  50's PT
> AK:  Tusker House
> Resort: Boma  (but I do like Kona in the Poly)





I have not done to many table services as of yet but here are my choices:
MK: Main Street Bakery
Epcot:  LeCellier's
HS:  50's PT
AK:  Rainforest Cafe
Resort: Chef Mickey's


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> This is what I'm sayin', Ms "I Don't Have an Accent, well ok, but only when I'm tired or excited or in months ending in R"


 Bite me Tom



PirateMel said:


> Mmmm - love tequilla.
> May need to have a few adult beverages to deal with the family tonight.


 Go for it Mel, family sometimes does that to you



Carrieannew said:


> All this in his defense crap
> He needs to post hehe


Oh well, at least he knows we are talking about him


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

MK Crystal Palace  is the only sit down I do there.
HS 50's PT
Epcot Le Cellier
AK Tuskers
Resort Boma

And Turkey legs aplenty


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ...and...lol...too too funny...I just realized Tom is right..... After you get used to talking to someone on the phone or in person you really can hear their "voices" in their posts...Teresa, I heard every inflection in your voice in yourlast post as well as the smile on your face....



The same goes for you to woman....when I read your posts I hear your voice and the y'all (one word)..... 



Mousecop said:


> Uh oh.  I'm in deep doo-doo now!!



 so  lightly ::cop::


----------



## ttester9612

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> And Turkey legs aplenty



Can you believe it, as many times I've been to WDW I have not had a Turkey Leg yet.  Will have to make a point to try one on the next trip.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> The same goes for you to woman....when I read your posts I hear your voice and the y'all (one word).....
> so  lightly ::cop::



Thats just because y'all (one word) just love the sound of my southern drawl so much 
and as for Mark....oops  watch out for TT now


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Gotta try'em atleast once.


----------



## janss36

Hey folks made up my own thread...  I'm a single and I love Disney...  There...  LOL  Now I'm clean...  LOL  

Great to be posting here!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Can you believe it, as many times I've been to WDW I have not had a Turkey Leg yet.  Will have to make a point to try one on the next trip.


 
That was all Genesis talked about until he had one...as it is family knowledge G gets one turkey leg and Dad the other on Thanksgiving (one year when I had about 50 people over for Tday dinner we had to cook extra legs because everyone else wanted one too and of course you know me and my humor I arranged them quite interestingly on the platter...lol) I am not impressed with WDW or BGs turkey legs.....


----------



## acm563

janss36 said:


> Hey folks made up my own thread...  I'm a single and I love Disney...  There...  LOL  Now I'm clean...  LOL
> 
> Great to be posting here!



  Now post your stats as in other thread...ladies he is MALE, single and 30ish...there I did it for you


----------



## janss36

acm563 said:


> Now post your stats as in other thread...ladies he is MALE, single and 30ish...there I did it for you



Gee, thanks for the help!!!  LOL  LOL

And I've NEVER had a turkey leg at WDW BUT on the DCL last year, you bet I did...


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Bite me Tom



Y'all'd like that, wouldn't ya? (did I say that right?)


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

I love having a southern accent up here ( originally from Mississippi)
Kinda throws people off thier game lol. Works good for free drinks in bars too lol


----------



## janss36

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> I love having a southern accent up here ( originally from Mississippi)
> Kinda throws people off thier game lol. Works good for free drinks in bars too lol



Hey Long Islander...  I'm a neighbor from the Western end of the Island...  LOL...


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Y'all'd like that, wouldn't ya? (did I say that right?)



Well idk about them all but if you are asking personally would I like that.... 

(and heheheh Tom u r so cute when u blush like that....)


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well idk about them all but if you are asking personally would I like that....
> 
> (and heheheh Tom u r so cute when u blush like that....)



how'd you know I was blushing?


----------



## acm563

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> I love having a southern accent up here ( originally from Mississippi)
> Kinda throws people off thier game lol. Works good for free drinks in bars too lol



Now THAT's a southern accent and no matter how tired or excited I am or if the month ends in R my accent will not hold a candle to one from MIssissippi


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> how'd you know I was blushing?



Because I know you so well dear friend


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Howdy welcome to the boards


----------



## janss36

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> Howdy welcome to the boards



Thank you muchly!


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

If ya had the West ByGod accent you'd have eveyone beat.. Now those people sound country lmao


----------



## acm563

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> If ya had the West ByGod accent you'd have eveyone beat.. Now those people sound country lmao


Well, I think I will have to stick with my MidWest/Va/NC combo for now


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

The coolest thing happend to me last time I was at Disney.
Was waiting for the bus from POR to MK. Struck up a conversation with some folks, who just happened to be from my hometown. I grew up a couple streets over from thier house. You know a trip is magical when it starts off like that.


----------



## sand2270

morning all...wow 6 pages already today.  I am skimming to get caught up.

Picked up my car from the dealer...and they didn't put my alarm back in.  So goes the neverending saga of my car troubles.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## acm563

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> The coolest thing happend to me last time I was at Disney.
> Was waiting for the bus from POR to MK. Struck up a conversation with some folks, who just happened to be from my hometown. I grew up a couple streets over from thier house. You know a trip is magical when it starts off like that.


Thats always an awesome way to start a vacation feeling right at home 
I think that is what amazed me and my son the very first time we went to "the world" we ran into a couple of people that worked for my Uncle...
(and btw things have a tendency to get a wee bit quiet around here during lunch time so dont wonder where everyone ran off to ...lol)


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Yeah lunch is just about over for me.. Get to go back to my normal comp screen    Nice to take a lil Dis break during the day.


----------



## buena vista

Lunch is over. No more meetings today. Time to play.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> morning all...wow 6 pages already today.  I am skimming to get caught up.
> 
> Picked up my car from the dealer...and they didn't put my alarm back in.  So goes the neverending saga of my car troubles.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day.



Hope things improve for you Sands, and you're  in no time!


----------



## janss36

buena vista said:


> Lunch is over. No more meetings today. Time to play.



There is no one even in today...  I'm one of the few offices with lights on in here...  Yikes!


----------



## ahoff

janss36 said:


> Hey Long Islander...  I'm a neighbor from the Western end of the Island...  LOL...



How are you doing?  I am out on the east end.


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

my building is empty too.. love it


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Hope things improve for you Sands, and you're  in no time!



thanks...long story short...they finally fixed the starting issue (was the part I had asked them to check all along each of the 6 times I had brought the car in).  Picked it up this morning and asked if they put the alarm back in (which they took out thinking that was causing my starting problem...which they said they would put back in).  She is going on about getting approval for a new alarm and I said just put the old one back in it worked fine.  She says "oh we don't have it anymore".  ***??

Seriously...am I on a hidden camera?  Are the seeing how far they can push me until I lose it??


----------



## acm563

CARRIE ANNE!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol...what is up with that??? and dont act all innocent as you know what I am talking about!! You make me pinch your lurking buddy and have him slap me in return...OUCH that hurt...do I need to make a Go to YOUR Corner sign for YOU now!!!! You know I did that to Randy, I can and will make one for you!!!!   and if you keep it up I will NOT share the rum....


----------



## janss36

ahoff said:


> How are you doing?  I am out on the east end.



Howddy East Ender...  I'm from Queens...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> CARRIE ANNE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lol...what is up with that??? and dont act all innocent as you know what I am talking about!! You make me pinch your lurking buddy and have him slap me in return...OUCH that hurt...do I need to make a Go to YOUR Corner sign for YOU now!!!! You know I did that to Randy, I can and will make one for you!!!!   and if you keep it up I will NOT share the rum....



 

I am


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> thanks...long story short...they finally fixed the starting issue (was the part I had asked them to check all along each of the 6 times I had brought the car in).  Picked it up this morning and asked if they put the alarm back in (which they took out thinking that was causing my starting problem...which they said they would put back in).  She is going on about getting approval for a new alarm and I said just put the old one back in it worked fine.  She says "oh we don't have it anymore".  ***??
> 
> Seriously...am I on a hidden camera?  Are the seeing how far they can push me until I lose it??



They don't have it anymore?? Maybe they need to have a hidden camera in their maintenance bay instead of tormenting you with it.

"..the alarm system.. dang, it was here just a minute ago."


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> I am


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I am



 yea , right...uh huh....so should I copy and paste lil Miss I am so Innocent???


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> They don't have it anymore?? Maybe they need to have a hidden camera in their maintenance bay instead of tormenting you with it.
> 
> "..the alarm system.. dang, it was here just a minute ago."



They do not have it anymore.

When they said they were taking it out I asked "but you will put it back in if that is not the problem right since I paid for the alarm" and they said "yes".  I feel like I am having conversations with crazy people.

It's ok I am going to have a lot of fun writing a letter to their corporate office, the local newspaper and any other places that like to hear about consumer problems.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


>





acm563 said:


> yea , right...uh huh....so should I copy and paste lil Miss I am so Innocent???


----------



## ahoff

janss36 said:


> Howddy East Ender...  I'm from Queens...



I am on the edge of the hamptons.  Speonk is my train stop


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


>


Actually Tom isnt Carrie one of Charlies Angels??   
If I remember it was me, Cait and Carrie, with Mel, T and I believe it was Char being the Heavenly Trio...and speaking of which Where has Char been hiding lately???


----------



## janss36

ahoff said:


> I am on the edge of the hamptons.  Speonk is my train stop



Ahhh...  Very nice out there...


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> They do not have it anymore.
> 
> When they said they were taking it out I asked "but you will put it back in if that is not the problem right since I paid for the alarm" and they said "yes".  I feel like I am having conversations with crazy people.
> 
> It's ok I am going to have a lot of fun writing a letter to their corporate office, the local newspaper and any other places that like to hear about consumer problems.



Good. You should send something to the Attorney General's office too. They usually have a consumer advocacy unit.

Meantime, vent away amongst friends and friendly strangers .


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Good. You should send something to the Attorney General's office too. They usually have a consumer advocacy unit.
> 
> Meantime, vent away amongst friends and friendly strangers .



Ah Attorney General didn't think of that one...thanks!  Adding them to my distribution list.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Actually Tom isnt Carrie one of Charlies Angels??
> If I remember it was me, Cait and Carrie, with Mel, T and I believe it was Char being the Heavenly Trio...and speaking of which Where has Char been hiding lately???



You'd think I'd know that, but in truth I wasn't the concept's creator, so I'm a little sketchy on the details. Actually, I think you were assigning the roles, so you should know better than I. 

Regardless, the mere suggestion that Carrie is the pillar of innocence is just plain funny .


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> You'd think I'd know that, but in truth I wasn't the concept's creator, so I'm a little sketchy on the details. Actually, I think you were assigning the roles, so you should know better than I.
> 
> Regardless, the mere suggestion that Carrie is the pillar of innocence is just plain funny .



OMG TOM!

I am the shining example for the pillar of innocence.. duh


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> OMG TOM!
> 
> I am the shining example for the pillar of innocence.. duh



My mistake.. you are the shining example for the pillar of innocence. 

..these aren't the droids we're looking for...  dang.. she using jedi mind tricks again!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> You'd think I'd know that, but in truth I wasn't the concept's creator, so I'm a little sketchy on the details. Actually, I think you were assigning the roles, so you should know better than I.
> 
> Regardless, the mere suggestion that Carrie is the pillar of innocence is just plain funny .


lol...to tell you the truth I have no clue....I believe it was somewhere along the lines where we were so bored we had created this 10 page fairytale that everyone had added to...(heheh another example of my journalistic attempts...hahahah) and you just happened to agree to the challenging role of just being a "voice" on the other end of the line...



Carrieannew said:


> OMG TOM!
> 
> I am the shining example for the pillar of innocence.. duh


Well Carrie while I can feel the "pillar" part somehow it just seems to correlate with Biblical terms for me and Lots wife being "turned into a pillar of salt" for turning around and looking back after she was told not to....


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> My mistake.. you are the shining example for the pillar of innocence.
> 
> ..these aren't the droids we're looking for...  dang.. she using jedi mind tricks again!





acm563 said:


> lol...to tell you the truth I have no clue....I believe it was somewhere along the lines where we were so bored we had created this 10 page fairytale that everyone had added to...(heheh another example of my journalistic attempts...hahahah) and you just happened to agree to the challenging role of just being a "voice" on the other end of the line...
> 
> 
> Well Carrie while I can feel the "pillar" part somehow it just seems to correlate with Biblical terms for me and Lots wife being "turned into a pillar of salt" for turning around and looking back after she was told not to....



Yeah all I hear is blah blah blah


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah all I hear is blah blah blah



       
yes and how often is it those that love you and know you so well hear..."yeah, all I hear is blah, blah blah"


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Too-ra-loo-ra-li, Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Hush, now don't ye cry.
> 
> Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, Too-ra-loo-ra-li, Too-ra-loo-ra-loo-ra, That's an Irish lullaby



  very nice 



acm563 said:


> Night Tracy...What are you working graveyard shift now???




I work a rotating schedule, and I just finished up 7 graveyards, and I had worked a double in the middle of it, so that was an 11pm to 3pm (the next day) shift... made for a rough week.


I'm almost awake now though, I have 4 days off now and have to use them to get everything all set for my trip! yay!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> very nice
> 
> I work a rotating schedule, and I just finished up 7 graveyards, and I had worked a double in the middle of it, so that was an 11pm to 3pm (the next day) shift... made for a rough week.
> 
> I'm almost awake now though, I have 4 days off now and have to use them to get everything all set for my trip! yay!


Glad to know you now have some down time and it wont be long now before you are at the world and enjoying peace and relaxation


----------



## acm563

"Happiness cannot be traveled to, owned, earned, worn or consumed. Happiness is the spiritual experience of living every minute with love, grace and gratitude. "~D.Waitley





   ~~~ For YOU my friend!~~~


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Glad to know you now have some down time and it wont be long now before you are at the world and enjoying peace and relaxation



Yeah, I actually planned it this way because I have been getting too stressed out before i get to WDW..lol so i made it so i have a long weekend to relax before going to the world!  

I got a little pink envelope in the mail today


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I got a little pink envelope in the mail today


----------



## ttester9612

*QUIET DOWN y'all *(one word).  Some of us are trying to work  
Wish my office was emptied.  Good thing is, my boss took the day off, so I'm in CHARGED......   Do you think I should leave my normal time or work until 6pm.  



NewYorkRedNeck said:


> Gotta try'em atleast once.



Will do ... 



acm563 said:


> Now post your stats as in other thread...ladies he is MALE, single and 30ish...there I did it for you



Now how did you know that about him Angy... 

and  JANS to the wonderful world of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney" thread......glad you finally stopped lurking..



NewYorkRedNeck said:


> The coolest thing happend to me last time I was at Disney.
> Was waiting for the bus from POR to MK. Struck up a conversation with some folks, who just happened to be from my hometown. I grew up a couple streets over from thier house. You know a trip is magical when it starts off like that.



That happen to me the first time I visited WDW but it was an old high school friend that I ran into there. 




acm563 said:


> Actually Tom isnt Carrie one of Charlies Angels??
> If I remember it was me, Cait and Carrie, with Mel, T and I believe it was Char being the Heavenly Trio...and speaking of which Where has Char been hiding lately???



Charlies Angels are:  Angy, Carrie and Caite
Heavenly Trio are:  Mel, Char and ME...

BTW since Char's work moved into a new building she hasn't been able to read the DisBoards.  She has to wait until she gets home.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> *QUIET DOWN y'all *(one word).
> Now how did you know that about him Angy...:confused3
> 
> Charlies Angels are:  Angy, Carrie and Caite
> Heavenly Trio are:  Mel, Char and ME...
> 
> BTW since Char's work moved into a new building she hasn't been able to read the DisBoards.  She has to wait until she gets home.


  I'm just 'good' that way


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> I'm just 'good' that way



Your  emoticon prompted me to go get a cup of french roast. Now I'm good.

Welcome back from dreamland Tracy! .. It's great that you'll be able to enjoy the build up to WDW! That's part of the fun.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Your  emoticon prompted me to go get a cup of french roast. Now I'm good.
> 
> Welcome back from dreamland Tracy! .. It's great that you'll be able to enjoy the build up to WDW! That's part of the fun.



Yeah.. the build up is almost better than the main event sometimes


----------



## PirateMel

You all are not busy today, good thing I checked in  

Hope eveyone has a great weekend  
This is me today - so don't want to go to this wedding tonight  
 I would rather be at Disney


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah.. the build up is almost better than the main event sometimes



Hopefully not this main event.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Your  emoticon prompted me to go get a cup of french roast. Now I'm good.
> 
> Welcome back from dreamland Tracy! .. It's great that you'll be able to enjoy the build up to WDW! That's part of the fun.


 glad I could be of some help 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah.. the build up is almost better than the main event sometimes


Tracy in ALL things in life, we need to enjoy the moments within the journey towards that destination because once we get to the destination we have the experience...whether it be good or bad......... We all love our excitement of planning our vacations, yet what do each of us do when we come home? We had the journey, we had the destination....now we are back home, longing for the high of the journey once more...that should tell us something about human nature..........................................



PirateMel said:


> You all are not busy today, good thing I checked in
> 
> Hope eveyone has a great weekend
> This is me today - so don't want to go to this wedding tonight
> I would rather be at Disney




Uggh, I would rather be at work than at a wedding...and I might add this falls into what I said to Tracy as well...they had the engagement , the excitement of planning a wedding, now they are at the destination, the wedding , the honeymoon.... heheh now its all downhill from there.... (Sorry, heheh you can see my thoughts on marriage shining thru...lol)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Yikes.. all these pages... Have a nice weekend Peeps...  See you guys Monday.. time to go to the dungeon for the next 2 days.... 

MAc'eeee  and T... and John and the rest who are dining with ribs and such... have fun!!!  I am so lime green in envy!!!


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> You all are not busy today, good thing I checked in
> 
> Hope eveyone has a great weekend
> This is me today - so don't want to go to this wedding tonight
> I would rather be at Disney



 hang in there Mel.. won't be long before you're there!!

I have a great weekend planned.. dinner/theatre with my theatre friends tonight, then driving up to NH and Maine for lakehouse fun and relaxation with my other friends. Then dinner Sunday evening with my parents. They're great hosts and they're taking care of Cleo while I play. They're the best .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

It is not possible that I am having my post-trip blues a week before my trip is it?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> hang in there Mel.. won't be long before you're there!!
> 
> I have a great weekend planned.. dinner/theatre with my theatre friends tonight, then driving up to NH and Maine for lakehouse fun and relaxation with my other friends. Then dinner Sunday evening with my parents. They're great hosts and they're taking care of Cleo while I play. They're the best .



That sounds like a wonderful weekend!! Make sure you have lots of fun!!!

Keep an eye out for any lake monsters, or men in hockey masks wielding large knives...lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It is not possible that I am having my post-trip blues a week before my trip is it?



Doubt it. I think it has more to do with your working into the morning and being sleep deprived. Give yourself a day or so for your 3rd shift jet lag to subside and relax here among friends .


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> That sounds like a wonderful weekend!! Make sure you have lots of fun!!!
> 
> Keep an eye out for any lake monsters, or men in hockey masks wielding large knives...lol



 well, it is Maine, so it'll be hard to differentiate them from the locals. 

reminds me of that old joke: How do you know that toothpaste was invented in Maine? Because if it weren't, it'd be called teethpaste.


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes.. all these pages... Have a nice weekend Peeps...  See you guys Monday.. time to go to the dungeon for the next 2 days....
> 
> MAc'eeee  and T... and John and the rest who are dining with ribs and such... have fun!!!  I am so lime green in envy!!!


I wish you were joining us


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yeah, I think you are right.. life has been hectic lately, but it seems to be getting a little better with each passing day.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah, I think you are right.. life has been hectic lately, but it seems to be getting a little better with each passing day.



Good .. Your next post is # 1,000 so make it a good one... no pressure though


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Good .. Your next post is # 1,000 so make it a good one... no pressure though




Yee Haw for my 1,000th post!!! 

LOL Tawney and I just decided to make our pre-trip trek to the Dollar Store for our Disney Supplies/Fun Stuff like glow necklaces and poncho's..lol  I love the Dollar Store trip.


I feel so much pressure to make this post special... so... I will just say something that makes me giggle every time....


balls!  


lol as in beach balls, baseballs, and tennis balls of course! LOL Wimbeldon had balls and butts the last time I watched it.  It was wonderful....LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yee Haw for my 1,000th post!!!
> 
> LOL Tawney and I just decided to make our pre-trip trek to the Dollar Store for our Disney Supplies/Fun Stuff like glow necklaces and poncho's..lol  I love the Dollar Store trip.
> 
> I feel so much pressure to make this post special... so... I will just say something that makes me giggle every time....
> 
> balls!
> 
> lol as in beach balls, baseballs, and tennis balls of course! LOL Wimbeldon had balls and butts the last time I watched it.  It was wonderful....LOL



 classic Tracy.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> classic Tracy.




 

I am going to go take another nap.
You guys have a great afternoon, and if I don't talk to you, a wonderful weekend!!!!


Tom, be careful at the lake, if you start to hear ch ch ch ch hhha hhhah hhhaa  dont ask questions, just run!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am going to go take another nap.
> You guys have a great afternoon, and if I don't talk to you, a wonderful weekend!!!!
> 
> 
> Tom, be careful at the lake, if you start to hear ch ch ch ch hhha hhhah hhhaa  dont ask questions, just run!!!



 Got it.. Have a great weekend!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Got it.. Have a great weekend!



Tracy, have a good sleep. . .I am right behind you as I have got to work tonight. . .

Tom, have a fun weekend. . .sounds like you have a good one planned. . .keep us informed on your December plans so we can all hook up at least one night while there. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Tracy, have a good sleep. . .I am right behind you as I have got to work tonight. . .
> 
> Tom, have a fun weekend. . .sounds like you have a good one planned. . .keep us informed on your December plans so we can all hook up at least one night while there. . .



Absolutely!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning DISFRIENDS and DISPEEPS..
> 
> *If you can pick just one restaurant from each Park and one resort what would they be? *
> 
> For me it would be:
> 
> MK: Columbia Harbor House
> Epcot:  LeCellier's
> HS:  50's PT
> AK:  Tusker's House
> Resort: Boma  (but I do like Kona in the Poly)



I'll let you know after I go.   I love me some food.



acm563 said:


> Hmm, booze 'numbs' my feelings....but I am bringing the rum , but I am not bringing the whole bar like I did to Boston...



NOW we know why the rum is gone!



NewYorkRedNeck said:


> If ya had the West ByGod accent you'd have eveyone beat.. Now those people sound country lmao



Hey now, I resemble that...sometimes... 



sand2270 said:


> thanks...long story short...they finally fixed the starting issue (was the part I had asked them to check all along each of the 6 times I had brought the car in).  Picked it up this morning and asked if they put the alarm back in (which they took out thinking that was causing my starting problem...which they said they would put back in).  She is going on about getting approval for a new alarm and I said just put the old one back in it worked fine.  She says "oh we don't have it anymore".  ***??
> 
> Seriously...am I on a hidden camera?  Are the seeing how far they can push me until I lose it??





sand2270 said:


> They do not have it anymore.
> 
> When they said they were taking it out I asked "but you will put it back in if that is not the problem right since I paid for the alarm" and they said "yes".  I feel like I am having conversations with crazy people.
> 
> It's ok I am going to have a lot of fun writing a letter to their corporate office, the local newspaper and any other places that like to hear about consumer problems.




I saw that someone else mentioned the Attorney General's Office. You could in theory also bring criminal charges of theft and/or vandalism. Just make sure you get them to put it in writing that, "we took your alarm out, and can't put it back in because we don't have it anymore." And with that and your work invoice stating what the problem was and that it was not the alarm...you'd have a good case. It's rediculous, they're not going to make you pay to replace the alarm that they lost are they?

So yeah, WDW in less than three weeks. And then potentially onto Vegas. What's the world coming to? 

For added amusement to everybody's friday, some funny stuff: http://icanhascheezburger.com/ 
Now, the quotes are misspelled just like a small child will garble their speech, in this case not for lack of practice, but for added cuteness, so keep that in mind, and enjoy!


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yee Haw for my 1,000th post!!!
> 
> LOL Tawney and I just decided to make our pre-trip trek to the Dollar Store for our Disney Supplies/Fun Stuff like glow necklaces and poncho's..lol  I love the Dollar Store trip.
> 
> 
> I feel so much pressure to make this post special... so... I will just say something that makes me giggle every time....
> 
> 
> balls!
> 
> 
> lol as in beach balls, baseballs, and tennis balls of course! LOL Wimbeldon had balls and butts the last time I watched it.  It was wonderful....LOL




Balls LOL Love it!


----------



## MATTERHORN

She said Balls!!!!


Andrea


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> NOW we know why the rum is gone!
> 
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.com/
> Now, the quotes are misspelled just like a small child will garble their speech, in this case not for lack of practice, but for added cuteness, so keep that in mind, and enjoy!



Thanks for the link Robert.... cute


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> You all are not busy today, good thing I checked in
> 
> Hope eveyone has a great weekend
> This is me today - so don't want to go to this wedding tonight
> I would rather be at Disney



Mel  do try to have fun at the wedding..


----------



## black562

I'm here with no tooth anymore...trying to take my mind off the uncomfortable feeling in my mouth.  I had a wisdom tooth pulled and 4 deep fillings all done under local anastetic.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> I'm here with no tooth anymore...trying to take my mind off the uncomfortable feeling in my mouth.  I had a wisdom tooth pulled and 4 deep fillings all done under local anastetic.


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> I'm here with no tooth anymore...trying to take my mind off the uncomfortable feeling in my mouth.  I had a wisdom tooth pulled and 4 deep fillings all done under local anastetic.



OUCH  

I pray you will feel better soon.


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> I'm here with no tooth anymore...trying to take my mind off the uncomfortable feeling in my mouth.  I had a wisdom tooth pulled and 4 deep fillings all done under local anastetic.



OUCH!!!!

(edited to add, oops Teresa I wasnt copying you we just posted at same time...lol)


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Youch!!


----------



## black562

I think I got something started....want to see pictures?

The first one is him tugging and yanking, then there's the one of it coming out, and a nice close-up....and.....


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> I think I got something started....want to see pictures?
> 
> The first one is him tugging and yanking, then there's the one of it coming out, and a nice close-up....and.....




EWW!! stop it!!  Mom!!!


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> I think I got something started....want to see pictures?
> 
> The first one is him tugging and yanking, then there's the one of it coming out, and a nice close-up....and.....



    I am a Nurse so those scare tactics dont work with me dear...although I told Teresa I had to bite my tongue to keep from gving you motherly admonishments about no smoking, dont drink from a straw etc etc 
(sorry I am on a roll tonight, blame it on Tracy as she has my motherly instincts working overtime darned it all)


----------



## MATTERHORN

Wow, sounds great!! I had my wisdom teeth pulled out under local so I feel for ya!!  Hope you feel better soon!! No straws for you!!

Andrea




black562 said:


> I think I got something started....want to see pictures?
> 
> The first one is him tugging and yanking, then there's the one of it coming out, and a nice close-up....and.....


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Aaaaah  I hate anything that has to do with the dentist.   I go, but it's terrifying!

I'm sorry I can't read this thread during the day, but I'm not near a computer most of the day.   

Anyone watching the opening ceremonies? 

Buena Vista what theater/show are you going to?


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> That sucks.
> 
> The Thursday before is only $82 night.





Carrieannew said:


> Its the school vacation. And the presidents day monday holiday.





ttester9612 said:


> Then the Mouse needs to find some cheaper cheese,  because I can't afford his expensive eating habits.    At that rate it's cheaper for me to stay at SOG.





PirateMel said:


> Might be cheaper to stay off property too





Carrieannew said:


> That rate for that week does not suprise me.
> 
> I might have to suck it up and renew so I can go that weekend before since I have a good friend going down with her family also. Would love to share the world with her at least once.
> 
> Should I post a wanted ad for a roomie?! haha



That's why I usually do last week of Jan and first of Feb miss the crowds and the holiday weekend!!!


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Can you believe it, as many times I've been to WDW I have not had a Turkey Leg yet.  Will have to make a point to try one on the next trip.



OMG, you've got to be kidding!!!, have to have at least one per park!!!


----------



## ttester9612

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY *TO CHAR*. HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!

LET THE  PARTY BEGIN


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> OMG, you've got to be kidding!!!, have to have at least *one per park*!!!



What if I don't like them? do I still have to eat one per park...


----------



## acm563

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLENE




I hope that your day is as beautiful as you are!!!!


----------



## Sha

Happy Birthday Charlene!!!!    

Have a wonderful day today, full of all the things that make you happy. You deserve it!


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY *TO CHAR*. HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!
> 
> LET THE  PARTY BEGIN





acm563 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLENE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that your day is as beautiful as you are!!!!





Sha said:


> Happy Birthday Charlene!!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day today, full of all the things that make you happy. You deserve it!



Thank you for the Birthday wishes!! You all are very kind and I am so glad to have you as my friends


----------



## Costumesaremylife

The Turkey Legs freak me out.  I hate the color.   I'm sure they taste delicious though. 

My favorite restaurants

MK- Pinocchios village house-to wave at the kids on Small World. Crystal Palace Breakfast
Epcot- Le Cellier-for the food
MGM-SCI-FI for the ambience
AK- I've only tried Flame Tree

I also love Beaches and Cream and The Clam Bake at Y&B club.

I really want a mickey Rice crispie treat right now!


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> What if I don't like them? do I still have to eat one per park...



How are you going to know that you don't like them if you don't try them......remember Mikey and Life cereal !!!!! or do you require turkey leg etiquette as I have seen quite a few people require  



Costumesaremylife said:


> The Turkey Legs freak me out.  I hate the color.   I'm sure they taste delicious though.



The colour and flavour is from the smoking process like any other smoked meat, giving it the dark colour as well the legs are dark meat to begin with. 

Disney has their own special octoturkey that has been bred to have eight legs to keep up with the demand of this product.  

 Happy birthday Charlene    

Teresa and crew - enjoy the Potomac Mills meet  

wish I could have been there and of course do things that I wouldn't do.... someone better have remembered a camera.


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> How are you going to know that you don't like them if you don't try them......remember Mikey and Life cereal !!!!! or do you require turkey leg etiquette as I have seen quite a few people require
> 
> The colour and flavour is from the smoking process like any other smoked meat, giving it the dark colour as well the legs are dark meat to begin with.
> 
> Disney has their own special octoturkey that has been bred to have eight legs to keep up with the demand of this product.
> 
> Teresa and crew - enjoy the Potomac Mills meet
> 
> wish I could have been there and of course do things that I wouldn't do.... someone better have remembered a camera.



Steve,  I will try at least one, but if I don't like it don't expect me to eat one at every park.  

It's ashame your not joining us at Potomac Mills.  Maybe one day "Thelma and Louise" can make a road trip to Canada.


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Steve,  I will try at least one, but if I don't like it don't expect me to eat one at every park.
> 
> It's ashame your not joining us at Potomac Mills.  Maybe one day "Thelma and Louise" can make a road trip to Canada.



  will border patrol allow Thelma and Louise into Canada???


----------



## Kitties rule

Hello everyone ..... sorry I haven't been around this week.  I was tending to one of my kitties who took very sick.   I finally had to let her go yesterday.   
She was my little sweetheart.  I will really miss her.  

Happy Birthday Charlene!!!!!  Hope you enjoy your day.

Black562....Hope you are feeling better.  

I'm off to a graduation party this afternoon.  Maybe it will take my mind off things for a while.  

Hope everyone has a nice Saturday!!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

So um yeah...apparently not only am I going to Walt Disney World, I'm going back to Las Vegas too.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I just put together two sets of shelves from Ikea.  My arms are so tired and I'm supposed to go play skeeball tonight.  Yikes!


----------



## Jenroc

ttester9612 said:


> Maybe one day "Thelma and Louise" can make a road trip to Canada.



If you going up that way, make sure you stop by and pick me up !!!!!


Costumesaremylife said:


> I just put together two sets of shelves from Ikea.  My arms are so tired and I'm supposed to go play skeeball tonight.  Yikes!



I have done that before !!  If you think your arms are sore now, wait until morning !!!!!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Thanks!  At least I have a day to recover before I go into work and sew all day on monday!


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

ttester9612 said:


> What if I don't like them? do I still have to eat one per park...



No, but you still have to walk around with one.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL Turkey Legs kind of freak me out, but Tawney loves them...lol


----------



## GIR-Prototype

This is coming from a foodie...I will *not* be eating a turkey leg on my trip to WDW. Sorry folks, just not going to do it.


----------



## sand2270

hey all hope everyone is having a great Saturday.

Just got back from getting my DD's ears pierced.  She actually went through with it this time.  I took her last year and as soon as they put the gun to her ear she started crying and said "I don't want to do it!".

She did it this time and actually laughed after they did the first and second ear.  She gets poked with so many needles anyway (she has a blood condition we have to monitor) that I knew this would probably be nothing to her.  Looks so cute!  I am so proud of her for getting it done.

She is with her dad now and I am trying to decompress and catch up on my DVR recordings.


----------



## PirateMel

disneyfanx3 said:


> Thank you for the Birthday wishes!! You all are very kind and I am so glad to have you as my friends



 to you to you 
Enjoy some Cake and a few  for your


----------



## sand2270

...and I don't want to forget...HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAR!!

Hope you aren't doing any of this... 

and plenty of this...


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Turkey Legs kind of freak me out, but Tawney loves them...lol



Yummy - they are an absolute must eat while in Disney  

Survived the wedding, was nice to see some cousin's from the left coast , and upstate NY that I have not seen in years.  One cousin flew in from Guam, 23 hours for the weekend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

GIR-Prototype said:


> So um yeah...apparently not only am I going to Walt Disney World, I'm going back to Las Vegas too.



When ya coming out this way?


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> will border patrol allow Thelma and Louise into Canada???





Jenroc said:


> If you going up that way, make sure you stop by and pick me up !!!!!



Steve, I think Thelma and Louise can get pass the border partrol with no probem.    Yes that's a must Jen, we will pick you up on the way.  


NewYorkRedNeck said:


> No, but you still have to walk around with one.



I don't think so...  not after see the size of that monster leg from the pic that Tracy posted.


----------



## ttester9612

Hey Mel  How was the wedding?

We had a blast today at the DisMeet.  Eat some good BBQ and birthday cake.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> When ya coming out this way?



Sometime this fall. Not sure about actual dates yet, haven't gotten them memorized at this point. I'm pretty excited.

Edit: I loved the town when I was there...I know I'll be getting crepes from Jean Phillippe's (sp) in the Bellagio, I particularly enjoyed the turkey/spinach/mozzie one I had when I was there last. I could go on and on and on and on....but it would be off-topic because this place is all about Disney.

Edit2: And yes, I remember everything more than a year later, LOL!

And... Edit3: Coming in on the 23rd and leaving on the 28th.


----------



## Jenroc

ttester9612 said:


> Steve, I think Thelma and Louise can get pass the border partrol with no probem.    Yes that's a must Jen, we will pick you up on the way.



Oh oh Steve ..... we may have to start making plans for the arrival of T & L !!!  The RCMP maybe needed !!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

GIR-Prototype said:


> Sometime this fall. Not sure about actual dates yet, haven't gotten them memorized at this point. I'm pretty excited.



Sweet, well hopefully Mattie (Andrea) and I will get a chance to say hi while you are here. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet, well hopefully Mattie (Andrea) and I will get a chance to say hi while you are here. . .



hey Darcy...I know for me the plan is if I come out it would probably be Nov 23-26.  The plan is to meet the boys, Matty, and hopefully you.

I think the boys are staying a little longer.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> hey Darcy...I know for me the plan is if I come out it would probably be Nov 23-26.  The plan is to meet the boys, Matty, and hopefully you.
> 
> I think the boys are staying a little longer.



Ah, an actual plan..  .well I shall see but that is thanksgiving time and I will probably have my boy with me. . .though I will try to hook up at least one night.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Ah, an actual plan..  .well I shall see but that is thanksgiving time and I will probably have my boy with me. . .though I will try to hook up at least one night.



sounds good...obviously the weekend would have been better but the room rates are so much cheaper on these dates.


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> Sometime this fall. Not sure about actual dates yet, haven't gotten them memorized at this point. I'm pretty excited.
> 
> Edit: I loved the town when I was there...I know I'll be getting crepes from Jean Phillippe's (sp) in the Bellagio, I particularly enjoyed the turkey/spinach/mozzie one I had when I was there last. I could go on and on and on and on....but it would be off-topic because this place is all about Disney.



You are coming out on November 22-27 or something like that!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Ah, an actual plan..  .well I shall see but that is thanksgiving time and I will probably have my boy with me. . .though I will try to hook up at least one night.



What are you doing awake? Still have to work tonight? Yes, most likely the best day for me to meet them is that Sunday that Joe gets in to town. Trying for that, then maybe one weekday but hard since it's school days then!! You definitely have to go out with us!

Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> Oh oh Steve ..... we may have to start making plans for the arrival of T & L !!!  The RCMP maybe needed !!!



Yep Steve, you have been warned..   But you don't know when..


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> What are you doing awake? Still have to work tonight? Yes, most likely the best day for me to meet them is that Sunday that Joe gets in to town. Trying for that, then maybe one weekday but hard since it's school days then!! You definitely have to go out with us!
> 
> Andrea



I know the weekdays will be hard .  If I come out (I will have a better idea next week) I will try to get as early a flight as I can.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I know the weekdays will be hard .  If I come out (I will have a better idea next week) I will try to get as early a flight as I can.



Cool! Even if you can make it out Saturday even though they don't get here till Sunday, you and I could go out Saturday for sure, maybe even Darcy, girls night out in Vegas!!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Cool! Even if you can make it out Saturday even though they don't get here till Sunday, you and I could go out Saturday for sure, maybe even Darcy, girls night out in Vegas!!!
> 
> Andrea




good point...maybe I could do Saturday night.  Hmm...ok...let me think on it.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> good point...maybe I could do Saturday night.  Hmm...ok...let me think on it.



K, sounds good!!! It would be fun!!


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> K, sounds good!!! It would be fun!!
> 
> 
> Andrea




the room is twice as much on Saturday...so like everything depends on how my review goes this week


----------



## cdn ears

Jenroc said:


> Oh oh Steve ..... we may have to start making plans for the arrival of T & L !!!  The RCMP maybe needed !!!




What about Homeland Security can we get them to raise the level to RED???


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> What about Homeland Security can we get them to raise the level to RED???



Now Steve, I'm getting the impression that you don't want T & L in your country...our feelings are hurt..


----------



## Jenroc

cdn ears said:


> What about Homeland Security can we get them to raise the level to RED???





ttester9612 said:


> Now Steve, I'm getting the impression that you don't want T & L in your country...our feelings are hurt..



It's not that we don't want you here ..... it is just that we aren't sure that the polar bears are ready for T & L !!!!!  
How _do_ you prepare a polar bear for something like that, eh ????????   

May have to build an addition to the igloos !!!!


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Now Steve, I'm getting the impression that you don't want T & L in your country...our feelings are hurt..



Just covering all the bases - Jenroc went for RCMP and I went for Homeland - we are just making sure that everyone is ready for your arrival.

What colour carpet is required???


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Just covering all the bases - Jenroc went for RCMP and I went for Homeland - we are just making sure that everyone is ready for your arrival.
> 
> What colour carpet is required???



Well *RED* of course, silly



Jenroc said:


> It's not that we don't want you here ..... it is just that we aren't sure that the polar bears are ready for T & L !!!!!
> How _do you prepare a polar bear ????????
> May have to build an addition to the igloos !!!!_


_
Polar Bears....are you kidding....  Forget about the Polar Bears preparing for T & L..  How should T & L prepare for them.    _


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> How should T & L prepare for them.




Wear your Mickey ears???


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Wear your Mickey ears???


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> the room is twice as much on Saturday...so like everything depends on how my review goes this week



I hope it goes very well!


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> I hope it goes very well!



Thanks!


----------



## Johnfish

TTester, ACM, and Mousecop  It was great meeting all of you today! I had a blast and I look forward to seeing you all again, and anyone else who can join us.

Some one asked about pictures. I know Angy took some so maybe she will post them after approval 

John


----------



## ANTSS2001

Johnfish said:


> TTester, ACM, and Mousecop  It was great meeting all of you today! I had a blast and I look forward to seeing you all again, and anyone else who can join us.
> 
> Some one asked about pictures. I know Angy took some so maybe she will post them after approval
> 
> John


I saw you guys!! I saw you guys!!


----------



## acm563

cdn ears said:


> What about Homeland Security can we get them to raise the level to RED???





ttester9612 said:


> Now Steve, I'm getting the impression that you don't want T & L in your country...our feelings are hurt..





cdn ears said:


> Just covering all the bases - Jenroc went for RCMP and I went for Homeland - we are just making sure that everyone is ready for your arrival.
> 
> What colour carpet is required???





Jenroc said:


> It's not that we don't want you here ..... it is just that we aren't sure that the polar bears are ready for T & L !!!!!
> How _do_ you prepare a polar bear for something like that, eh ????????
> 
> May have to build an addition to the igloos !!!!



Woohoo, a new T&L Road Trip only this time what ever I chose as the sign to put on the car I am putting on teh car even if it does talk about alcoholic shots that could have double meanings  I am not certain how Canada could possibly prepare for us aside from rolling out the red carpet  We promise to leave everything in a neat tidy order and turn the lights out as we cross the border  As for the polar bears....aaa, cuddly little creatures... 



ANTSS2001 said:


> I saw you guys!! I saw you guys!!


 You sure did Timmy, and in return we received a very pretty picture of YOU! Wish you could have joined us as well as our other dis-friends


----------



## acm563

It was wonderful to see Teresa again and to finally meet Mark(Mousecop) and John (Johnfish) Mark, your humor was a welcome change from the week I have had so... 
Teresa, I am just curious to know if you are a blonde yet, you have the curves down so...... 
John, thank you for the ride and introducing me to "The Boathouse" afterwards and the great conversation.

I think I only took 3 or 4 pics aside from the ones of Teresa dancing, and I dont think I am allowed to share those..... 

Looking forward to the next time


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Woohoo, a new T&L Road Trip only this time what ever I chose as the sign to put on the car I am putting on teh car even if it does talk about alcoholic shots that could have double meanings  I am not certain how Canada could possibly prepare for us aside from rolling out the red carpet  We promise to leave everything in a neat tidy order and turn the lights out as we cross the border  As for the polar bears....aaa, cuddly little creatures...
> 
> 
> You sure did Timmy, and in return we received a very pretty picture of YOU! Wish you could have joined us as well as our other dis-friends



hahaha glad I did not scare yah... it was hilarious.. 1st I sneak in the boiler room next you know this dude walk in seeing me taking a picture of me..


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> hahaha glad I did not scare yah... it was hilarious.. 1st I sneak in the boiler room next you know this dude walk in seeing me taking a picture of me..



lolrof....you should have told him to step out as you needed to get a better picture to send your boyfriend


----------



## Johnfish

Thanks for lunch and the great company Angy. We will have to see if we can get the rest of the crowd to come to the boathouse. It is a great place!

You guys have got me seriously considering a solo trip in December. I hope I can swing it!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> lolrof....you should have told him to step out as you needed to get a better picture to send your boyfriend



shoot if I was 10 years younger   that boiler would really have been very hot


----------



## ANTSS2001

Johnfish said:


> Thanks for lunch and the great company Angy. We will have to see if we can get the rest of the crowd to come to the boathouse. It is a great place!
> 
> You guys have got me seriously considering a solo trip in December. I hope I can swing it!



 can you at least get in around the 4th of Dec


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Thanks for lunch and the great company Angy. We will have to see if we can get the rest of the crowd to come to the boathouse. It is a great place!
> 
> You guys have got me seriously considering a solo trip in December. I hope I can swing it!



We will have to share The Boathouse For certain with everyone when they come to BG and for a few others that live closer even earlier....



ANTSS2001 said:


> shoot if I was 10 years younger   that boiler would really have been very hot



I imagine it was pretty steamy Timmy 

But for now I am taking my tired contented self to bed, it was a really nice day with great friends


----------



## Johnfish

acm563 said:


> But for now I am taking my tired contented self to bed, it was a really nice day with great friends



Sweet Dreams! It was a great day!


----------



## ttester9612

Johnfish said:


> TTester, ACM, and Mousecop  It was great meeting all of you today! I had a blast and I look forward to seeing you all again, and anyone else who can join us.
> 
> Some one asked about pictures. I know Angy took some so maybe she will post them after approval
> 
> John





acm563 said:


> It was wonderful to see Teresa again and to finally meet Mark(Mousecop) and John (Johnfish) Mark, your humor was a welcome change from the week I have had so...
> Teresa, I am just curious to know if you are a blonde yet, you have the curves down so......
> John, thank you for the ride and introducing me to "The Boathouse" afterwards and the great conversation.
> 
> I think I only took 3 or 4 pics aside from the ones of Teresa dancing, and I dont think I am allowed to share those.....
> 
> Looking forward to the next time



It was great to meet you finally, John. Thanks for celebrating my birthday, loved the cake and gifts Angy. 

I believe that nothing happen to anyone's  car..so the title "Car Jinx" can be removed from me.  

As to the blonde haircoloring,  I refuse to change my hair color, what you see is what you get, I do not change for nobody.  

No pics of me are allowed to be posted.  especially the one dancing which I believe broke Angy's camera anyway.  



ANTSS2001 said:


> I saw you guys!! I saw you guys!!



And we saw you to Timmy......wish you could have been with us.  

If fact, Lauren, where were you.....what happen  we were waiting for you...especially Jason.... 



Johnfish said:


> Thanks for lunch and the great company Angy. We will have to see if we can get the rest of the crowd to come to the boathouse. It is a great place!
> 
> You guys have got me seriously considering a solo trip in December. I hope I can swing it!



John, since Angy and I are planning to get together once a month, maybe we can join you at the Boathouse.   And you should join us in December.  It will be a BLAST!  If you don't mind hanging out some times with an 80 yr old (my dad)..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> It was great to meet you finally, John. Thanks for celebrating my birthday, loved the cake and gifts Angy.
> 
> I believe that nothing happen to anyone's  car..so the title "Car Jinx" can be removed from me.
> 
> As to the blonde haircoloring,  I refuse to change my hair color, what you see is what you get, I do not change for nobody.
> 
> No pics of me are allowed to be posted.  especially the one dancing which I believe broke Angy's camera anyway.
> 
> And we saw you to Timmy......wish you could have been with us.
> 
> If fact, Lauren, where were you.....what happen  we were waiting for you...especially Jason....
> 
> John, since Angy and I are planning to get together once a month, maybe we can join you at the Boathouse.   And you should join us in December.  It will be a BLAST!  If you don't mind hanging out some times with an 80 yr old (my dad)..



Well, Teresa, John and I  agreed not to say anything about his car but...................................  and even you just admitted to my broken camera so........(j/k) 
And yes I was thinking the same thing about the boathouse Teresa since you are going to come down here once a month anyway....you will love it as well as a couple of other places he was telling me about. I am looking forward to when some of the others can come down and we can share the beauty of VA with them. We have made some lasting friendships with some pretty special people from this board. It is nice to know that we were able to turn virtual friendships into reality, that doesnt happen that often and especially not with the miles that are between most of us...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

As every day passes and my time at WDW comes closer, I get more and more exited.


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> As every day passes and my time at WDW comes closer, I get more and more exited.



 You should be...the journey to the point of "Im too excited to sleep" is part of the magic! You are down to less than 3 weeks now....YAY! Wait until you do the 7 day   then you will really feel the excitement. You will have a great time with a fun friend, and there's nothing better than that. I know I am excited to be sharing it with Carrie again


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> You should be...the journey to the point of "Im too excited to sleep" is part of the magic! You are down to less than 3 weeks now....YAY! Wait until you do the 7 day   then you will really feel the excitement. You will have a great time with a fun friend, and there's nothing better than that. I know I am excited to be sharing it with Carrie again



Okay, gotta agree with you here . . .I am down to 12 days. . .WOO HOO. . .and I am having trouble sleeping. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, gotta agree with you here . . .I am down to 12 days. . .WOO HOO. . .and I am having trouble sleeping. . .


             YAY!!!

The mini meets as well as work keeping me so crazy has been making the time go by easier....


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well, Teresa, John and I  agreed not to say anything about his car but...................................  and even you just admitted to my broken camera so........(j/k)
> And yes I was thinking the same thing about the boathouse Teresa since you are going to come down here once a month anyway....you will love it as well as a couple of other places he was telling me about. I am looking forward to when some of the others can come down and we can share the beauty of VA with them. We have made some lasting friendships with some pretty special people from this board. It is nice to know that we were able to turn virtual friendships into reality, that doesnt happen that often and especially not with the miles that are between most of us...



I can't wait to see pictures from your meet!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Due to my revised schedule of travel, I am down to one banana!!!  
I can't eat, I can't sleep.... it is crazy! I am so excited!!
here is a dancing man to show how I feel!


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Have a blast on yer trip HOME


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I can't wait to see pictures from your meet!


lol, actually there are only a couple of pictures to post for public consumption...lolrof but we will have more next time around I promise....


jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Due to my revised schedule of travel, I am down to one banana!!!
> I can't eat, I can't sleep.... it is crazy! I am so excited!!
> here is a dancing man to show how I feel!


YAY Tracy


----------



## Johnfish

acm563 said:


> We have made some lasting friendships with some pretty special people from this board. It is nice to know that we were able to turn virtual friendships into reality, that doesnt happen that often and especially not with the miles that are between most of us...




This is so true Angy.  I was reminded of that this morning after talking with a good friend of mine I met in Disney several years ago. Seems like my Disney friends are lasting ones.  



			
				ttester said:
			
		

> John, since Angy and I are planning to get together once a month, maybe we can join you at the Boathouse. And you should join us in December. It will be a BLAST! If you don't mind hanging out some times with an 80 yr old (my dad)..:



I think that would be great. The sunsets are awesome and they have great seafood as well.  I really am thinking hard about that December trip.  My folks are 86 and 87 so no worries there.

John


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> Have a blast on yer trip HOME




Thanks! I have been going crazy trying to contain myself so that I remember to pack everything we need!! I have found that since I am bringing the car, I want to bring so much more stuff! LOL This trip is planned to be more relaxing and anti-commando, so I am super excited about that.  I want to sit by the pool, drinking a pina colada and reading a good book in the hot Florida sun!!! That is my Disney dream this trip...lol.  I just bought Twilight, so I have the good book, now I just need a little Florida sun and a bartender with a smile. LOL I also can't wait to go to Jellyrolls, I love that bar so much.  I wish we had one up here. I have made lists of my lists (what to pack, what to bring, what to do) so I don't forget anything, so I am ready to go.


----------



## sassytink03

Hey everyone! I am fairly new here and am looking to meet some great friends.  I am definitely at least a 10 on the scale.  I collect Disney, have a Disney tattoo, and try to go to Disney whenever I can.  I have two great Disney kids (DD, 8 and DS, 6) who love Disney as much as I do.  My DD knew her way around the MK at 16 mths.  I would tell her where we were going next and she would start walking that way.  

Right now, I am trying to get as many trips as possible in to the AC which is one of my favorite places.  I am so sad they are closing.  I will be there on Friday and would love to meet some of you if you are going to be there.  Let me know!


----------



## acm563

sassytink03 said:


> Hey everyone! I am fairly new here and am looking to meet some great friends.  I am definitely at least a 10 on the scale.  I collect Disney, have a Disney tattoo, and try to go to Disney whenever I can.  I have two great Disney kids (DD, 8 and DS, 6) who love Disney as much as I do.  My DD knew her way around the MK at 16 mths.  I would tell her where we were going next and she would start walking that way.
> 
> Right now, I am trying to get as many trips as possible in to the AC which is one of my favorite places.  I am so sad they are closing.  I will be there on Friday and would love to meet some of you if you are going to be there.  Let me know!



 and believe me there is a long list of people who will be so sad to see AC closed.... Lets hope for Disney to have a change of heart on this one...


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> This is so true Angy.  I was reminded of that this morning after talking with a good friend of mine I met in Disney several years ago. Seems like my Disney friends are lasting ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would be great. The sunsets are awesome and they have great seafood as well.  I really am thinking hard about that December trip.  My folks are 86 and 87 so no worries there.
> 
> John



I know that those I have made friends with in real life from the disboard will be lifetime friends, even those that are no longer posting or do not post much. As for teh December trip I agree with Teresa you should really consider it, I think going solo will give you a whole new spin on disney and you wont really be "alone" because there are too many others going in December as well....

(and I just sent you , T and Mark the pictures so as soon as I have y'alls approval they will be posted)


----------



## black562

My ears are burning.  They're talking about me again...yes, can't wait to meet all you guys.  Its going to be a fun trip.....


----------



## acm563

Johnfish,TTester,Mousecop
You will have to ask Mousecop why I gave Teresa blonde hair dye


----------



## ttester9612

sassytink03 said:


> Hey everyone! I am fairly new here and am looking to meet some great friends.  I am definitely at least a 10 on the scale.  I collect Disney, have a Disney tattoo, and try to go to Disney whenever I can.  I have two great Disney kids (DD, 8 and DS, 6) who love Disney as much as I do.  My DD knew her way around the MK at 16 mths.  I would tell her where we were going next and she would start walking that way.
> 
> Right now, I am trying to get as many trips as possible in to the AC which is one of my favorite places.  I am so sad they are closing.  I will be there on Friday and would love to meet some of you if you are going to be there.  Let me know!



  To the Wonderful World of Singles who are for the LOVE of Disney.  Glad to have you on board.  Come share your love of Disney with us.


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Found a ton of old Disney glasses at the thrift store today.. tumblers and juices glasses galore lol
Lady thought I was nuts buyin them all


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> hey all hope everyone is having a great Saturday.
> 
> Just got back from getting my DD's ears pierced.  She actually went through with it this time.  I took her last year and as soon as they put the gun to her ear she started crying and said "I don't want to do it!".
> 
> She did it this time and actually laughed after they did the first and second ear.  She gets poked with so many needles anyway (she has a blood condition we have to monitor) that I knew this would probably be nothing to her.  Looks so cute!  I am so proud of her for getting it done.
> 
> She is with her dad now and I am trying to decompress and catch up on my DVR recordings.




I envision lots of Disney earrings being bought in your future.   

Don't you love DVR.  Just need to figure out how to live without sleep so I can get all caught up.


----------



## disneykip

disneyfanx3 said:


> Thank you for the Birthday wishes!! You all are very kind and I am so glad to have you as my friends



Happy Belated Birthday!!!  You are the 3rd person that I know with a birthday on the 9th.  

Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## sand2270

disneykip said:


> I envision lots of Disney earrings being bought in your future.
> 
> Don't you love DVR.  Just need to figure out how to live without sleep so I can get all caught up.




no kidding on the earrings.  She already has a few pairs we bought last year...tinkerbell, eeyore.  She got some cute little skulls yesterday...reminded me of pirates of the caribbean, they had a bow lol.

Yes...I am addicted to DVR.  But I am so used to it I forget and try to rewind or pause stuff in hotel rooms.  Frustrates the heck out of me!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Johnfish,TTester,Mousecop
> You will have to ask Mousecop why I gave Teresa blonde hair dye




thanks for posting the pictures...great to see what people look like!  Looks like you had a nice time.


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> no kidding on the earrings.  She already has a few pairs we bought last year...tinkerbell, eeyore.  She got some cute little skulls yesterday...reminded me of pirates of the caribbean, they had a bow lol.
> 
> Yes...I am addicted to DVR.  But I am so used to it I forget and try to rewind or pause stuff in hotel rooms.  Frustrates the heck out of me!



That is funny - my friend and I were watching the early morning rerun of the Olympics (bar time) in our hotel last night (this morning?) and a commercial came on and I asked her to fast forward through the commercial.  It was funny.


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> thanks for posting the pictures...great to see what people look like!  Looks like you had a nice time.



Ditto!!


----------



## sand2270

disneykip said:


> That is funny - my friend and I were watching the early morning rerun of the Olympics (bar time) in our hotel last night (this morning?) and a commercial came on and I asked her to fast forward through the commercial.  It was funny.




haha...yeah my boyfriend doesn't have DVR but he is so used to using it at my place that he kept asking me to rewind stuff in the hotel room.  "Honey we aren't at my house...there is no DVR here". LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, gotta agree with you here . . .I am down to 12 days. . .WOO HOO. . .and I am having trouble sleeping. . .



That's not why you are having trouble sleeping......  

Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> thanks for posting the pictures...great to see what people look like!  Looks like you had a nice time.



Yes we did have a great time.  It's ashame there weren't more DisFriends and DisPeeps there.  Oh well maybe next time which will be September 20th.  More information to come.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Yes we did have a great time.  It's ashame there weren't more DisFriends and DisPeeps there.  Oh well maybe next time which will be September 20th.  More information to come.


More great times to come


----------



## Jenroc

ttester9612 said:


> Yes we did have a great time.  It's ashame there weren't more DisFriends and DisPeeps there.  Oh well maybe next time which will be September 20th.  More information to come.



Where are you folks meeting on Sept 20th ..... down in The World ????


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> Where are you folks meeting on Sept 20th ..... down in The World ????



We're actually meeting in Old Town Alexandria in Virginia.  Here's the link to the new thread I started.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26828570#post26828570


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Yes we did have a great time.  It's ashame there weren't more DisFriends and DisPeeps there.  Oh well maybe next time which will be September 20th.  More information to come.



No comment on the hair colouring as my hair is somewhere between Johnfish and Mousecops' existence.  We also have 3 events in September 5, 13th and you guessed it the 20th  

Great pix though!!


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> No comment on the hair colouring as my hair is somewhere between Johnfish and Mousecops' existence.  We also have 3 events in September 5, 13th and you guessed it the 20th
> 
> Great pix though!!



Well Steve I have pics posted now, so where is yours.    I can't make a judgment on your hair coloring until I see your pic......

Sorry you won't be able to make it on the 20th....but T & L are still playing that road trip 2,300 km North of the World..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Well Steve I have pics posted now, so where is yours.    I can't make a judgment on your hair coloring until I see your pic......
> 
> Sorry you won't be able to make it on the 20th....but T & L are still playing that road trip 2,300 km North of the World..



Darn T, you cant warn the border patrol of our crossing, they will never let us across....  It might be 10 years later before they let me use my get out of jail free card,and just think of all that time in solitude, imagine the imaginative trip report I could come up with in that time....


----------



## Jenroc

ttester9612 said:


> We're actually meeting in Old Town Alexandria in Virginia.  Here's the link to the new thread I started.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26828570#post26828570



ah bummer -- I'll be in the World then.


----------



## Sha

Great pics!!! Looks like you all had a good time and a wonderful way to celebrate T!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Yes we did have a great time.  It's ashame there weren't more DisFriends and DisPeeps there.  Oh well maybe next time which will be September 20th.  More information to come.





Jenroc said:


> ah bummer -- I'll be in the World then.



and  will be back  here at work... working hard  by then....


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> and  will be back  here at work... working hard  by then....



You are NOT allowed to work that weekend! (and btw thx for the rainbow )


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> You are NOT allowed to work that weekend! (and btw thx for the rainbow )


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> and  will be back  here at work... working hard  by then....





acm563 said:


> You are NOT allowed to work that weekend! (and btw thx for the rainbow )



That's right your not allow to work that weekend.  Mark Saids So....


----------



## rebecca06261

How come I didn't get a shot of the rainbow???


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> That's right your not allow to work that weekend.  Mark Saids So....



awwwwwwwwww  he missed me he really missed me... "voice over of Sandra Bullock from Miss Congeniality  part 1"...


----------



## acm563

Because there is just something about Bean that makes the whoel world smile....


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> How come I didn't get a shot of the rainbow???



I send it I did.. mass texting ...let me check again...


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> awwwwwwwwww  he missed me he really missed me... "voice over of Sandra Bullock from Miss Congeniality  part 1"...



Yep  he sure did miss you.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

My fortune cookie from dinner tonight:

"You are given the chance to take part in an exciting adventure."


----------



## rebecca06261

....in bed.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> ....in bed.


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> My fortune cookie from dinner tonight:
> 
> "You are given the chance to take part in an exciting adventure."


Its called dispeeps do Disney


----------



## rebecca06261

I was trying to be inconspicuous...


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> ....in bed.





 .................................  r e a l l y  ?????????

neat fortune!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> I was trying to be inconspicuous...



noooo  you can' be Confusious !!!  Confusious says.... eat chinese get fortune..  eat cookie... no fortune....


----------



## rebecca06261

Am I the only one who plays *that* fortune cookie game??? I've known about it since I was like 14 or 15! Come on! I can't be??!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Am I the only one who plays *that* fortune cookie game??? I've known about it since I was like 14 or 15! Come on! I can't be??!!



learn about it when I 1st ate chinese food take out... in 91   when  I was hmmm yeah back  then.. thats right...


----------



## sand2270

rebecca06261 said:


> Am I the only one who plays *that* fortune cookie game??? I've known about it since I was like 14 or 15! Come on! I can't be??!!



no Rob IMed me with the fortune earlier and said the exact same thing LOL  I laughed when I saw your post.


----------



## rebecca06261

I have a collection of fortunes taped to my in-box at work.  Those who know the game get a big kick out of reading all of them.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

rebecca06261 said:


> ....in bed.



There's that too.


----------



## rebecca06261

What Disney phrase do you think would work on the end of a fortune?

Mine: "...at the Magic Kingdom"      I'm so original.


----------



## acm563

Sweet dreams all......It was a wonderful weekend....Now lets hope for a great start to the new week...


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Sweet dreams all......It was a wonderful weekend....Now lets hope for a great start to the new week...



MAC"eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  I hope your allergic reaction to Mark is gone by morning...  


I wuv yah Mark


----------



## GIR-Prototype

rebecca06261 said:


> What Disney phrase do you think would work on the end of a fortune?
> 
> Mine: "...at the Magic Kingdom"      I'm so original.




Ooo a new Disney idea. Add something Disney to the end of your fortune.  Good one rebecca!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone. I pray you have a GLORIOUS DAY.  I know I plan to.


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> MAC"eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  I hope your allergic reaction to Mark is gone by morning...
> 
> I wuv yah Mark


Thanks for the enlightenment Timmy.....I have been wondering why my allergies are so extreme, now I know  I am allergic to Mark


----------



## acm563

Good morning May your Monday be full of sunshine and Happy Thoughts 






Have a blessed week everyone!


----------



## Johnfish

Good morning everyone. I put in the request for vaction the week of 12/11 to 12/17 Now If I can just find the money for the trip LOL.

John


----------



## Carrieannew

*Good Morning Everyone

I think not having a day off since the 4th has now officially made me crazy. Now the only problem is to not get used to the extra money.

Angy 2 weeks from friday we will be in the world. I cant wait.*


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Good morning everyone. I put in the request for vaction the week of 12/11 to 12/17 Now If I can just find the money for the trip LOL.
> 
> John



WooHoo John is going to Disney  You will have a blast my friend and there are too many of us going for you to feel like you are there solo  Hope your day is the best!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> *Good Morning Everyone
> 
> I think not having a day off since the 4th has now officially made me crazy. Now the only problem is to not get used to the extra money.
> 
> Angy 2 weeks from friday we will be in the world. I cant wait.*



You and me BOTH Carrie....I keep telling myself if I can get to Friday each week  I am Soooooo Excited


----------



## disneykip

Good Morning!!  Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Jenroc

Good morning all !!  It is a not-so-balmy 10*C/50*F here in the Great White North.  I am putting out a penguin and polar bear alert.  Not sure what happened to summer - I think we skipped into near-winter !!!


----------



## acm563

disneykip said:


> Good Morning!!  Hope everyone has a good day!



Good morning Kip Do you think you could do me a favor and go see my brother for me and pretend to be me....He hasnt seen me in 15 years and I had promised him I was coming up there this year and life has been so busy I am now thinking it isnt going to happen this year... I am a bad sister.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

just woke up.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank God it is Monday!!!  Weather is nice and sunny... one day closer  in seeing the Mouse...  I hope everyone had a good start


----------



## ahoff

Looking forward to this week, it will be a short one.  Spending the end of the week at Boy Scout camp.  Right after I see the Allman Brothers on Wednesday.  

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning Everyone....Happy Monday

Hope everyone had a great weekend   I know I did....worked, and did some errands and well the one thing I needed to do didn't get done yet, but well that is what tomorrow afternoon is for 

Counting the days till my Oct Trip (think its a little early to start the banana dancing....lol)  Can't wait to spend my Birthday with my Honey and Friends.

Hugs

Cait


----------



## sassytink03

Good morning all!  It is super hot here in Florida today and no rain in the forecast.  I feel sorry for everyone in the parks today.  Just a few more days until a trip back to the AC!!  So Excited!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Hot or not, I'd much rather be back down in the World than here at home rubbing sleep out of my eyes!  Got home about 4:30am and just now waking up.

I'll have to work on 1 - Trip Report; 2 - uploading pictures; and 3 - The Manual!

We did do a DVC presentation and it's tempting to bite the bullet now and buy into AKV but I want to check resales, first.  

Ugh...so much to do today.  Glad I'm not working (well, I'll work a little from home but laundry, registering DD for school, grocery shopping, etc etc)


I wanna go back to Disney!!!!!


----------



## acm563

sassytink03 said:


> Good morning all!  It is super hot here in Florida today and no rain in the forecast.  I feel sorry for everyone in the parks today.  Just a few more days until a trip back to the AC!!  So Excited!!!!


I agree with Jerry, hot or not I wish I were there



KyDerbyMan said:


> Hot or not, I'd much rather be back down in the World than here at home rubbing sleep out of my eyes!  Got home about 4:30am and just now waking up.
> 
> I'll have to work on 1 - Trip Report; 2 - uploading pictures; and 3 - The Manual!
> 
> We did do a DVC presentation and it's tempting to bite the bullet now and buy into AKV but I want to check resales, first.
> 
> Ugh...so much to do today.  Glad I'm not working (well, I'll work a little from home but laundry, registering DD for school, grocery shopping, etc etc)
> 
> 
> I wanna go back to Disney!!!!!


Sounds like you had a good vacation   DVC is the one time share presentation I refuse to go on as I KNOW I could not say no to that one...I have been on many timeshare tours and have never had even a moment of wavering but Disney would be a different story I know...so I stay away.... 
Looking forward to your trip report, pics and one day The Manual....lol
Have a fun rest of your day


----------



## Jenroc

Welcome back, Jerry !  I am sure you and the girls had a wonderful trip !!  If you go ahead with the DVC buy in you'll have to change your name to DDD - Disney Derby Dad !!!

Looking forward to some updated photos !!


----------



## buena vista

Hi everyone! 

I had a lot of reading to catch up on this morning. A lot happened over the weekend. 

To the new folks, welcome!!  .. make yourselves right at home. Looks like you already have. Good. 

Cheers to T&L and the Chesapeake Bay dismeet gang. Teresa, I'm so glad you had a wonderful birthday celebration! You deserve it!

The fortune cookie thread sent me over the top. Too funny.  

Tracy, you probably won't get this, but I'll say it anyway - you go girl!!  I think a road trip is a fabulous idea, expecially if you have the time to do it. Good for you for just doing it! Safe travels  

 to those going to the World in December. I still don't know what my plans are, but I expect to be there from around 12/4 to about 12/13, give or take a day. Look forward to seeing/meeting those of you who'll be there around then! With any luck, JR's will still be there. I'm sad that I won't be able to experience AC with you.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all!!! 
I am putting my last touches on packing and getting everything all set!! I am so excited!!

 

I am planning on leaving about midnight or so, but if Miss Tawney has her way we will be on the road before then...LOL


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all!!!
> I am putting my last touches on packing and getting everything all set!! I am so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning on leaving about midnight or so, but if Miss Tawney has her way we will be on the road before then...LOL


Safe travels Tracy and have fun.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Thanks Tom and Angy for your well wishes!!!!

Tawney says Hi and thank you too!!  

She is so funny, she looks like this right now :


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ahoff said:


> Looking forward to this week, it will be a short one.  Spending the end of the week at Boy Scout camp.  Right after I see the Allman Brothers on Wednesday.
> 
> Everyone have a good day!



Cool, which camp in which council?

I've been registered in the Buckskin Council since I was 6...I haven't been active the last few years, but I kept my registration up, and recently our OA Lodge Advisor asked me to be part of the adult contingent to the next NOAC; I told him sure, but I'd need to get back into things so I wouldn't just be this strange face showing up.


----------



## sand2270

morning all.

Matty is trying to talk me into the Dec trip as well.  It all depends on my review this week...so everyone think "big money!" for me!


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Monday everyone.

Tracy have a safe and fun trip.

KY - best cure for returning home is to plan another trip.

Mom's Bday suprise went well, but she didn't get the clown nose clue.
So this morning I had to end her misery and tell her about Cirque - she hates to not know suprises.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Thanks Mel!!!


Looks like I will be traveling back to the World in December for a few days as well..


----------



## acm563

I know this isnt the photo thread but prefer to post this here....
For any single Disney loving young ladies... He is an 11 on the scale He wont post on our thread because its too weird to post where "Mom" posts but he is on the disboards.... He will be in Disney Oct 30-Nov 2 and Dec 11-16th





Stats/almost 26/Va/ Employed...lol


----------



## sand2270

aww he's a cutie!


----------



## Kitties rule

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hot or not, I'd much rather be back down in the World than here at home rubbing sleep out of my eyes!  Got home about 4:30am and just now waking up.
> 
> I'll have to work on 1 - Trip Report; 2 - uploading pictures; and 3 - The Manual!
> 
> We did do a DVC presentation and it's tempting to bite the bullet now and buy into AKV but I want to check resales, first.
> 
> Ugh...so much to do today.  Glad I'm not working (well, I'll work a little from home but laundry, registering DD for school, grocery shopping, etc etc)
> 
> 
> I wanna go back to Disney!!!!!





Hi KyDerbyMan,   

Glad to hear you had a great vacation.  Can't wait to see the pictures!

It is a good idea to check on the resales before buying into DVC.  You might want to check out Ebay for their auctions.  I was able to win an auction on a timeshare in Las Vegas at a way below market price value.  Good luck to 
you.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> aww he's a cutie!



 Thanks


----------



## Kitties rule

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all!!!
> I am putting my last touches on packing and getting everything all set!! I am so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning on leaving about midnight or so, but if Miss Tawney has her way we will be on the road before then...LOL



Hope you have a great vacation!!  Can't wait til I go in Nov.


----------



## buena vista

OK.. apparenly my golf buddies don't understand my need to plan ahead for my post-tournament time at Disney (or they do understand and because it's not their problem they're in no rush to make their living arrangements)

SO.. I went ahead and booked my room, my flight, and my car. I'm all set. I arrive on Thursday 12/4 and leave Friday the 12th. We're playing at 8am Friday through Monday, which leaves the afternoons and evenings free, so I should have plenty of time to play in the parks. Now I have to call DVC to get a voucher for an A/P, which will be my first. I also have to get a nice ticker .

I'm a happy guy right now


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Kitties rule said:


> Hope you have a great vacation!!  Can't wait til I go in Nov.




Thanks!!! The time is going by soooooo slowwwwwlllyyyyyyyyyyyy though...lol


I got everything all set, just going to run to the bank and drop my bills in the mailbox, and then take a nice long shower and nap to prepare... I was up half the night watching the Olympics (GO USA!) and I slept in a bit, but I want to be fully prepared!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> OK.. apparenly my golf buddies don't understand my need to plan ahead for my post-tournament time at Disney (or they do understand and because it's not their problem they're in no rush to make their living arrangements)
> 
> SO.. I went ahead and booked my room, my flight, and my car. I'm all set. I arrive on Thursday 12/4 and leave Friday the 12th. We're playing at 8am Friday through Monday, which leaves the afternoons and evenings free, so I should have plenty of time to play in the parks. Now I have to call DVC to get a voucher for an A/P, which will be my first. I also have to get a nice ticker .
> 
> I'm a happy guy right now


I'm sure you are


----------



## rebecca06261

acm563 said:


> I know this isnt the photo thread but prefer to post this here....
> For any single Disney loving young ladies... He is an 11 on the scale He wont post on our thread because its too weird to post where "Mom" posts but he is on the disboards.... He will be in Disney Oct 30-Nov 2 and Dec 11-16th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats/almost 26/Va/ Employed...lol



 too young, even for me, but what a hottie...and an 11!!! 



buena vista said:


> OK.. apparenly my golf buddies don't understand my need to plan ahead for my post-tournament time at Disney (or they do understand and because it's not their problem they're in no rush to make their living arrangements)
> 
> SO.. I went ahead and booked my room, my flight, and my car. I'm all set. I arrive on Thursday 12/4 and leave Friday the 12th. We're playing at 8am Friday through Monday, which leaves the afternoons and evenings free, so I should have plenty of time to play in the parks. Now I have to call DVC to get a voucher for an A/P, which will be my first. I also have to get a nice ticker .
> 
> I'm a happy guy right now



  You should be excited!  What course is the tourney gonna be on?


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> too young, even for me, but what a hottie...and an 11!!!


lol..u r only 32 silly  I only get upset when old women (as in my age...lol) hit on him...lolrof but even then I think if I saw true adoration it wouldnt bother me . I just want my son to be happy...regardless


----------



## buena vista

rebecca06261 said:


> You should be excited!  What course is the tourney gonna be on?



We play 4 different courses and they change each year. This year we're playing Orange Lake - Legends, Providence G & CC, Royal St. Cloud Golf Links, and Celebration. I've played Orange Lake and Celebration before, but not the other two. Can't wait!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ok, now I am super excited for two trips, and I can hardly contain myself... ok.. must pull away from computer... 


Balls

    

Have a great time all!! I will check in from the World!!! 

Hugs and Kisses, and wow Angy, G is looking good in his MySpace type Pic..


----------



## buena vista

Bought my A/P just now... I'm out of control..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Bought my A/P just now... I'm out of control..




Hahaha, You are an animal!!! 


OK, I am going to stop there.. family board, family board!! LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Ok, now I am super excited for two trips, and I can hardly contain myself... ok.. must pull away from computer...
> 
> 
> Balls
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time all!! I will check in from the World!!!
> 
> Hugs and Kisses, and wow Angy, G is looking good in his MySpace type Pic..




Have a great time Tracy!! You've had this coming for some time.. Relax and enjoy!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Bought my A/P just now... I'm out of control..



You better watch it. . .next thing you know you will be buying more DVC. . .ROFLMAO. . .and booking another trip. . .and another. . .and another. . .


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha, You are an animal!!!
> 
> 
> OK, I am going to stop there.. family board, family board!! LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Have a great time Tracy!! You've had this coming for some time.. Relax and enjoy!!



Thanks!!! I'm telling ya, sunshine, pool, pina colada... nom nom nom nom it all up! LOL

I will return relaxed, refreshed, and with my mind back to where it should be.


----------



## rebecca06261

acm563 said:


> lol..u r only 32 silly  I only get upset when old women (as in my age...lol) hit on him...lolrof but even then I think if I saw true adoration it wouldnt bother me . I just want my son to be happy...regardless



You say "only 32" as though I'm not too old for your son  



acm563 said:


> I only get upset when old women (as in my age...lol) hit on him.


That reminds me of that Golden Girls episode where Dorothy's son, Michael marries the lady that's old enough to be his momma!    Sorry, OT, I know... lol    




buena vista said:


> We play 4 different courses and they change each year. This year we're playing Orange Lake - Legends, Providence G & CC, Royal St. Cloud Golf Links, and Celebration. I've played Orange Lake and Celebration before, but not the other two. Can't wait!!



I've played Celebration before.. none of the others.  Sounds like a blast! December is awesome golfing weather too


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I know this isnt the photo thread but prefer to post this here....
> For any single Disney loving young ladies... He is an 11 on the scale He wont post on our thread because its too weird to post where "Mom" posts but he is on the disboards.... He will be in Disney Oct 30-Nov 2 and Dec 11-16th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats/almost 26/Va/ Employed...lol



I would say he is a hottie.. but somehow in someway I think he is like my brother...  and your not supposed to say that about your brother.. unless your in the south


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> I would say he is a hottie.. but somehow in someway I think he is like my brother...  and your not supposed to say that about your brother.. unless your in the south




LOL He is in Virginia.. that is South...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL He is in Virginia.. that is South...lol



This is true


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hugs and Kisses, and wow Angy, G is looking good in his MySpace type Pic..


I know, I was on the phone with teresa, I had promised to take his pics so he got tired of me talking and started doing the myspace thing, thats what I said to him as well...ahhh, the myspace pose, we have it down so well


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm telling ya, sunshine, pool, pina colada... nom nom nom nom it all up! LOL
> 
> I will return relaxed, refreshed, and with my mind back to where it should be.



that's my perfect vacation too LOL.  Pool, book, pina colada.  LOL


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha, You are an animal!!!
> 
> 
> OK, I am going to stop there.. family board, family board!! LOL



(hmm, yes that is what you have told me)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yes Angy, always remember this is a family board!!!


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> You say "only 32" as though I'm not too old for your son
> 
> That reminds me of that Golden Girls episode where Dorothy's son, Michael marries the lady that's old enough to be his momma!    Sorry, OT, I know... lol



You are not


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL He is in Virginia.. that is South...lol





Carrieannew said:


> This is true


Excuse me ladies, we live in VIRGINIA not West VA (sorry joe and rob) and not KY, (sorry Jerry...) 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes Angy, always remember this is a family board!!!


The family board wasnt the part  I was referring to Tracy


----------



## Kitties rule

buena vista said:


> OK.. apparenly my golf buddies don't understand my need to plan ahead for my post-tournament time at Disney (or they do understand and because it's not their problem they're in no rush to make their living arrangements)
> 
> SO.. I went ahead and booked my room, my flight, and my car. I'm all set. I arrive on Thursday 12/4 and leave Friday the 12th. We're playing at 8am Friday through Monday, which leaves the afternoons and evenings free, so I should have plenty of time to play in the parks. Now I have to call DVC to get a voucher for an A/P, which will be my first. I also have to get a nice ticker .
> 
> I'm a happy guy right now



Good for you!!  December is beautiful there.  I went in Dec last year.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> You better watch it. . .next thing you know you will be buying more DVC. . .ROFLMAO. . .and booking another trip. . .and another. . .and another. . .



 Thanks Darcy! Now I'll know the warning signs!!   I did try calling DVC, but they were booked solid everywhere for December. I'll have a car on this trip though and with the A/P parking is free, so I'll be fine. I'm looking at booking a March vacation at OKW or BWV with DVC. 



rebecca06261 said:


> I've played Celebration before.. none of the others.  Sounds like a blast! December is awesome golfing weather too



We have such a great time on this trip. I've met some of my best friends through this golf group and this is always a blast. Even better now that I have a Disney vacation to look forward to afterwards!  



Kitties rule said:


> Good for you!!  December is beautiful there.  I went in Dec last year.



Thanks neighbor


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Kitties rule said:


> Hi KyDerbyMan,
> 
> Glad to hear you had a great vacation.  Can't wait to see the pictures!
> 
> It is a good idea to check on the resales before buying into DVC.  You might want to check out Ebay for their auctions.  I was able to win an auction on a timeshare in Las Vegas at a way below market price value.  Good luck to
> you.



Doesn't Disney have the right of first refusal for all DVC timeshares?


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> Doesn't Disney have the right of first refusal for all DVC timeshares?



Thats what I have always been told Jerry, and I dont think there are any on ebay unless it is links to the places that are approved to sell DVC...but then again I could be wrong  it seems to be a habit of mine here lately....


----------



## buena vista

KyDerbyMan said:


> Doesn't Disney have the right of first refusal for all DVC timeshares?



They do, which is why going through a resale agent is a good idea, because they generally know the price points which trigger an RFR purchase by Disney. Although even they will tell you that there's no way to predict if that'll happen. 

That said, you can pick up some really good deals through the resale market, versus buying direct through DVC. I used dvc-resales dot com for one of my purchases and had a good experience with them.

Good luck Jerry!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> I know, I was on the phone with teresa.....



MAC"eeeeeeeeeee  you and your phone activity!!!  

whew!! thank God it is Monday!!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> MAC"eeeeeeeeeee  you and your phone activity!!!
> 
> whew!! thank God it is Monday!!!!



 well i dont know Timmy you just told me I brought yours back fromt he dead so     you go girl


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> well i dont know Timmy you just told me I brought yours back fromt he dead so     you go girl




 I just realized I am gonna miss you by 3 days at the World


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Good luck Jerry!


WooHoo, check it out Toms got a ticker   (try saying that 3 times fast)


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> I just realized I am gonna miss you by 3 days at the World



which time? I thought something I was looking at we actually had overlapping days....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> WooHoo, check it out Toms got a ticker   (try saying that 3 times fast)



It sure feels good to have one again.   I still have ticker envy though when I look at Darcy's  

Maybe my A/P will change all that. I have a feeling it will.


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> which time? I thought something I was looking at we actually had overlapping days....




Sept.. you are flying out the 2nd while I am flying in o the 5th... yes!  On Dec ... you are flying in on the 10th.. and me flying out on the 11th!!!  Hmmm trip with the son huh!!! I might be sick for a couple more days!!!  And if I wanna do that.. I better get to work..  

TT.... must be very busy at work.. did not see any sightings of her today   T !!!!  The 3 blind Mice is on their way to give you a hug!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sept.. you are flying out the 2nd while I am flying in o the 5th... yes!  On Dec ... you are flying in on the 10th.. and me flying out on the 11th!!!  Hmmm trip with the son huh!!! I might be sick for a couple more days!!!  And if I wanna do that.. I better get to work..
> 
> TT.... must be very busy at work.. did not see any sightings of her today   T !!!!  The 3 blind Mice is on their way to give you a hug!!!



Change your dates so you can hang out with me and Teresa ... If not I guess I am just going to have to meet up with you in that state you call home since they send me there every few weeks.... aaarggghhh, sorry but i hate hate hate PA......
(and actually G changed his vacation dates so now we are coming in on the 11th leaving on 16th late)


----------



## rebecca06261

acm563 said:


> (and actually G changed his vacation dates so now we are coming in on the 11th leaving on 16th late)



Are you talking about September????


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> Are you talking about September????


No hon, sorry...I am talking about December on this one...The only dates I currently have booked in Sept are Aug 29- Sept 2nd....but that can change at any moment with me


----------



## rebecca06261

You should specify these things!  I was getting ready to invite you to Jellyrolls with the rest of us nutty girls and as it turns out (and one guy I think,) you aren't even going to be there!


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> You should specify these things!  I was getting ready to invite you to Jellyrolls with the rest of us nutty girls and as it turns out (and one guy I think,) you aren't even going to be there!


Awww u r a sweetie, thank you....and I was replying to Timmys post where she said December so I am sorry


----------



## GIR-Prototype

rebecca06261 said:


> You say "only 32" as though I'm not too old for your son
> 
> 
> That reminds me of that Golden Girls episode where Dorothy's son, Michael marries the lady that's old enough to be his momma!    Sorry, OT, I know... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've played Celebration before.. none of the others.  Sounds like a blast! December is awesome golfing weather too



32 isn't too old at all. I'm 27.


----------



## Mousecop

cdn ears said:


> No comment on the hair colouring as my hair is somewhere between Johnfish and Mousecops' existence.  We also have 3 events in September 5, 13th and you guessed it the 20th
> 
> Great pix though!!



Andf a great time meeting Angy, John and seeing Teresa again.  Too bad we didn't have more folks, as others have noted.

The thoughts strayed to a gianbt Richmond-to-Philadelphia area meet, so watch for news on this.  Maybe we'll get more than ten people!!

Still, if was a great Saturday afternoon - the food was only exceeded by the company.


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> 32 isn't too old at all. I'm 27.



I'm 37...but I feel 28...but I'm dating a man who's 48...who feels 21...so I think I'm dating a younger man.  Woo hoo!  Go me!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

acm563 said:


> Excuse me ladies, we live in VIRGINIA not West VA (sorry joe and rob) and not KY, (sorry Jerry...)
> 
> 
> The family board wasnt the part  I was referring to Tracy




You're excused. Virginia IS the South. West Virginia seceded because we didn't want to be part of the Confederacy. So...we're very much the North; we chose to be.

It always irks me when people call us "southern" and group us in with states that were part of the Confederacy. It's just plain innaccurate.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> I'm 37...but I feel 28...but I'm dating a man who's 48...who feels 21...so I think I'm dating a younger man.  Woo hoo!  Go me!!



And you're quite the hottie! 

Edit: He's a lucky man.


----------



## Mousecop

acm563 said:


> I am allergic to Mark



Allergies?  BAH!!!


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> And you're quite the hottie!




thanks


----------



## acm563

Mousecop said:


> Andf a great time meeting Angy, John and seeing Teresa again.  Too bad we didn't have more folks, as others have noted.
> 
> The thoughts strayed to a gianbt Richmond-to-Philadelphia area meet, so watch for news on this.  Maybe we'll get more than ten people!!
> 
> Still, if was a great Saturday afternoon - the food was only exceeded by the company.


Teresa posted a thread for Alexandria meet Mark.... and we all enjoyed meeting you as well




GIR-Prototype said:


> You're excused. Virginia IS the South. West Virginia seceded because we didn't want to be part of the Confederacy. So...we're very much the North; we chose to be.
> 
> It always irks me when people call us "southern" and group us in with states that were part of the Confederacy. It's just plain innaccurate.


That is very true y'all are darned yankees  ( I am the only rebel in teh family so believe me I have heard this all my life, my parents and my 5 siblings are all darned yankees) but actually it wasnt the confederacy I was referring to in my post   There's long standing discussions between VA/WVas...and IN/KY about certain dating practises and since Carrie said she couldnt date G because he is her not so biological brother....and then THEY not me brought up the whole south issue I had to clarify 



Mousecop said:


> Allergies?  BAH!!!


Well, I have sneezed and coughed so much my ribs hurt.....  I am only fortunate noone has made me laugh today as it would hurt too bad....


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> I'm 37...but I feel 28...but I'm dating a man who's 48...who feels 21...so I think I'm dating a younger man. Woo hoo! Go me!!


 
LOL love the way you think!



GIR-Prototype said:


> You're excused. Virginia IS the South. West Virginia seceded because we didn't want to be part of the Confederacy. So...we're very much the North; we chose to be.
> 
> It always irks me when people call us "southern" and group us in with states that were part of the Confederacy. It's just plain innaccurate.


 
Very true about the innaccuracy. But I was told recently from a former government person/client, that it was the accent they have that tends to get people to think its a southern state.


----------



## acm563

If y'all havent purchased your December flights yet you may want to check Delta.... Even tho I hate layovers that is all they offer from RIC-MCO after Sept 2 but I found great rates for $182 round trip for December so check them out......


----------



## acm563

And because if Genesis were to read this thread he would be the first to point this out to everyone....He too is a darned YANKEE!!! 2 die hard rebels went to Indiana and had a darned YANKEE!!!!! Yet again more proof that God has a great sense of humor


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> That is very true y'all are darned yankees  ( I am the only rebel in teh family so believe me I have heard this all my life, my parents and my 5 siblings are all darned yankees) but actually it wasnt the confederacy I was referring to in my post   There's long standing discussions between VA/WVas...and IN/KY about certain dating practises *and since Carrie said she couldnt date G because he is her not so biological brother....and then THEY not me brought up the whole south issue I had to clarify *
> 
> Well, I have sneezed and coughed so much my ribs hurt.....  I am only fortunate noone has made me laugh today as it would hurt too bad....



No one???? I beg to differ

And I so dont understand the bold text... you must be drugged up on allergy meds


----------



## rebecca06261

sand2270 said:


> I'm 37...but I feel 28...but I'm dating a man who's 48...who feels 21...so I think I'm dating a younger man.  Woo hoo!  Go me!!



 That's awesome!



GIR-Prototype said:


> 32 isn't too old at all. I'm 27.



....hmmm.... are you just sayin' or are you flirting with me???


----------



## sand2270

rebecca06261 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ....hmmm.... are you just sayin' or are you flirting with me???



he's flirting


----------



## black562

No, he's sucking up...


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> No, he's sucking up...



oh is that what it's called??


----------



## GIR-Prototype

rebecca06261 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ....hmmm.... are you just sayin' or are you flirting with me???



Well...both actually.


----------



## rebecca06261

sand2270 said:


> he's flirting





black562 said:


> No, he's sucking up...





sand2270 said:


> oh is that what it's called??





GIR-Prototype said:


> Well...both actually.



sucking up and flirting will get you everywhere with me


----------



## black562

Well girls, we all know you think we're hot....


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> No one???? I beg to differ
> 
> And I so dont understand the bold text... you must be drugged up on allergy meds



lol...yes darned it YOU made me laugh and it hurts like the dickens  and then darned it all I just read your PM and that made me laugh even harder  Dont you love me any more either...or do you just think get off on pain


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Well girls, we all know you think we're hot....



wow listen to Mr. cocky locky over here.


----------



## sand2270

rebecca06261 said:


> sucking up and flirting will get you everywhere with me



Rob it sounds like if you flirt with Joe he's yours?  Am I the only reading it that way?


----------



## black562

Yup, she thinks I'm hot...and she can't hide it.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Yup, she thinks I'm hot...and she can't hide it.



oh my god LOL I was not expecting that!

Well yes my secret childhood crush is out!


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> It sure feels good to have one again.   I still have ticker envy though when I look at Darcy's
> 
> Maybe my A/P will change all that. I have a feeling it will.



So now that you have an AP, are you going to join us in October ?


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Rob it sounds like if you flirt with Joe he's yours?  Am I the only reading it that way?


   


black562 said:


> Yup, she thinks I'm hot...and she can't hide it.


OMG dont we all remember this picture we fell in love with, even I am not so old I dont remember this....


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> oh my god LOL I was not expecting that!
> 
> Well yes my secret childhood crush is out!



OMG I have all of his records, and what a crush I had


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> OMG dont we all remember this picture we fell in love with, even I am not so old I dont remember this....





PirateMel said:


> OMG I have all of his records, and what a crush I had



See i'm not the only one!  Thank you.  That picture still makes me swoon.


----------



## black562

There is another picture, but I can't post here.


----------



## sand2270

where's my fan...for some reason I'm a little warm now?


----------



## rebecca06261

black562 said:


> Yup, she thinks I'm hot...and she can't hide it.



  excellent delivery


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I know this isnt the photo thread but prefer to post this here....
> For any single Disney loving young ladies... He is an 11 on the scale He wont post on our thread because its too weird to post where "Mom" posts but he is on the disboards.... He will be in Disney Oct 30-Nov 2 and Dec 11-16th



OMG Angy, are you pimping your son...If  I can't do it for my son, then you can't either....No Pimping Allowed  



ANTSS2001 said:


> TT.... must be very busy at work.. did not see any sightings of her today   T !!!!  The 3 blind Mice is on their way to give you a hug!!!



Yep Timmy, you got that right..only was able to check the boards once today...I'm back working 6a-6p.....   You pic of the green smiley really brighten my day. Thanks,  



Mousecop said:


> Allergies?  BAH!!!



Mark I can vouch for Angy, I can hear it in her voice. It's either allergies or a very bad cold.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> See i'm not the only one!  Thank you.  That picture still makes me swoon.



I think this picture brought back the memories for anyone 35-45 lol Did I ever have a Major Crush


----------



## rebecca06261

ttester9612 said:


> OMG Angy, are you pimping your son...If  I can't do it for my son, then you can't either....No Pimping Allowed



Hush woman! She can pimp him all she wants... and feel free to pimp yours too, if he's an 11


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I think this picture brought back the memories for anyone 35-45 lol Did I ever have a Major Crush



I am totally there with you.  Think I had a lifesized poster on the back of my door.  I wanted to have his babies so bad.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> OMG Angy, are you pimping your son...If  I can't do it for my son, then you can't either....No Pimping Allowed
> 
> Yep Timmy, you got that right..only was able to check the boards once today...I'm back working 6a-6p.....   You pic of the green smiley really brighten my day. Thanks,  Mark I can vouch for Angy, I can hear it in her voice. It's either allergies or a very bad cold.



Well, I wasnt exactly pimping him out, he does that for himself everytime we go to the world he comes home with a list of email addys and phone numbers..If the truth were told I might have been bragging just a tad...hahahah  Oh well, whats a Mom to do...
Yes, the  was nice, mine looked more yellow tho...maybe yours had my cold? or mine had something else????
And dont get me started on the sound of my voice or I will start laughing again thinking of something someone said that made me laugh about someone elses voice scaring her...and I quote "her voice sounding like a 100 year old smoker going rough day..." and in the context of the convo that was hilarious....  dang it, made me laugh again just typing it


----------



## black562

Yea, coooooool!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> Hush woman! She can pimp him all she wants... and feel free to pimp yours too, if he's an 11



Unfortunately he's not an 11 yet...maybe a 7...he hasn't been since 2002 and that was with the HS band and they went to MK only.  I'm hoping the Dec trip I can convert him to an 11.    I believe I have a pic on him on MySpace


----------



## ttester9612

Oh Yea, now we're talking, my kind of man....... 




black562 said:


> Yea, coooooool!!!!!


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> OK.. apparenly my golf buddies don't understand my need to plan ahead for my post-tournament time at Disney (or they do understand and because it's not their problem they're in no rush to make their living arrangements)
> 
> SO.. I went ahead and booked my room, my flight, and my car. I'm all set. I arrive on Thursday 12/4 and leave Friday the 12th. We're playing at 8am Friday through Monday, which leaves the afternoons and evenings free, so I should have plenty of time to play in the parks. Now I have to call DVC to get a voucher for an A/P, which will be my first. I also have to get a nice ticker .
> 
> I'm a happy guy right now



    Good for you.   Gotta love the AP and DVC.  It just makes it easier to make many trips to WDW.  I just got my renewal voucher in the mail today!!


----------



## acm563

OK no more pics of handsome guys that make the heart go pitty pat and the pitty pat go booga wooga or I will have to call my UPS guy tomorrow....(read into that whatever you want) some of you know the story of Spike


----------



## acm563

disneykip said:


> Good for you.   Gotta love the AP and DVC.  It just makes it easier to make many trips to WDW.  I just got my renewal voucher in the mail today!!



 It is so nice to see happy smiling new faces on here so often now and yours is ONE of them


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> I know this isnt the photo thread but prefer to post this here....
> For any single Disney loving young ladies... He is an 11 on the scale He wont post on our thread because its too weird to post where "Mom" posts but he is on the disboards.... He will be in Disney Oct 30-Nov 2 and Dec 11-16th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats/almost 26/Va/ Employed...lol



He is a cutie but as others have said - little young for me.  He shouldn't have a problem finding someone within his age range around here though.


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hot or not, I'd much rather be back down in the World than here at home rubbing sleep out of my eyes!  Got home about 4:30am and just now waking up.
> 
> I'll have to work on 1 - Trip Report; 2 - uploading pictures; and 3 - The Manual!
> 
> We did do a DVC presentation and it's tempting to bite the bullet now and buy into AKV but I want to check resales, first.
> 
> Ugh...so much to do today.  Glad I'm not working (well, I'll work a little from home but laundry, registering DD for school, grocery shopping, etc etc)
> 
> 
> I wanna go back to Disney!!!!!




Welcome Back!!  Looking forward to your 3 tasks being completed.  Waiting patiently.   

DVC - gotta love it.  Great reason to keep going back and also to get an AP!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

rebecca06261 said:


> sucking up and flirting will get you everywhere with me



Awesome!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Rob it sounds like if you flirt with Joe he's yours?  Am I the only reading it that way?



Uh...no, that was Rebecca who spoke. Besides, I'm not going to flirt with Joe. We may live in the mountains, but they're not the Brokeback Mountains.


----------



## black562

Touche my friend, we may be broke (especially after two trips), but not brokeback.

Oh by the way Sands...this is for you:


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> Uh...no, that was Rebecca who spoke. Besides, I'm not going to flirt with Joe. We may live in the mountains, but they're not the Brokeback Mountains.



Sure, we've heard that before!! If you guys don't want Sands and I to butt in when you come, just let us know to back off!!!  


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> Touche my friend, we may be broke (especially after two trips), but not brokeback.
> 
> Oh by the way Sands...this is for you:



Sands, you are such a lucky girl!!  No one has ever given me laundry before!!

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Sands, you are such a lucky girl!!  No one has ever given me laundry before!!
> 
> Andrea



He may have given her laundry, but I'll give you so much more!


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> OMG dont we all remember this picture we fell in love with, even I am not so old I dont remember this....



There was no one better than Shaun Cassidy.   

Ahh - fond memories.


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> He may have given her laundry, but I'll give you so much more!



Wow, more than laundry? What else is left?   


Andrea


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> It is so nice to see happy smiling new faces on here so often now and yours is ONE of them



 Aww - so sweet.  When everyone is so fun and welcoming, it is easy to get addicted to these boards and enjoying all the 'madness'.  It always makes me smile!


----------



## rebecca06261

Umm.. yeah! Do I have to remind you of all of God's glorious treats: 

Davey Jones, Kirk Cameron, Johnny Depp (circa 21 Jump Street...,) Ralph Macchio, Scott Baio... (not 40 & pregnant, but Charles in Charge hot lol)

Oh yeah... and I just knew I was going to grow up to marry John Cussack in Say Anything.

Where's that fan???????


----------



## disneykip

rebecca06261 said:


> Umm.. yeah! Do I have to remind you of all of God's glorious treats:
> 
> Davey Jones, Kirk Cameron, Johnny Depp (circa 21 Jump Street...,) Ralph Macchio, Scott Baio... (not 40 & pregnant, but Charles in Charge hot lol)
> 
> Oh yeah... and I just knew I was going to grow up to marry John Cussack in Say Anything.
> 
> Where's that fan???????



All good picks but I also like Scott Baio circa Happy Days and Joanie Love Chachi.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Wow, more than laundry? What else is left?
> 
> 
> Andrea



Well gorgeous, I'd rather do and show than type, and some of it might get a fellow in trouble on a family board.


----------



## black562

I promised to do her laundry Matty... 

Hope you can make it to chat!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

disneykip said:


> All good picks but I also like Scott Baio circa Happy Days and Joanie Love Chachi.



Excellent point Kip... especially Joanie loves Chachi...


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> I promised to do her laundry Matty...
> 
> Hope you can make it to chat!!!



I'll try, off to swimming lessons right now, be home in about 2 hours!!

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> I'll try, off to swimming lessons right now, be home in about 2 hours!!
> 
> Andrea



Well since I already know how to swim, I think I'll be doing a few pushups tonight before I go to bed.


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Oh Yea, now we're talking, my kind of man.......




OMG Teresa I didn't know that you were into leather!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> OMG Teresa I didn't know that you were into leather!!!!



Will what can I say....   I did grow up in the late 50's.....


----------



## ttester9612

ttester9612 said:


> Will what can I say....   I did grow up in the late 50's.....



NOT!!!!   I grow up with Happy Days... loved that show..  But I did own a brown leather jacket...


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Uh...no, that was Rebecca who spoke. Besides, I'm not going to flirt with Joe. We may live in the mountains, but they're not the Brokeback Mountains.



ROFL!



black562 said:


> Touche my friend, we may be broke (especially after two trips), but not brokeback.
> 
> Oh by the way Sands...this is for you:



Sigh...just a reminder that you DID NOT do my laundry for me yesterday.



MATTERHORN said:


> Sure, we've heard that before!! If you guys don't want Sands and I to butt in when you come, just let us know to back off!!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



they will have their own room wink wink 



MATTERHORN said:


> Sands, you are such a lucky girl!!  No one has ever given me laundry before!!
> 
> Andrea



he was supposed to do my laundry yesterday not give me laundry.  He's slacking.


----------



## sand2270

rebecca06261 said:


> Umm.. yeah! Do I have to remind you of all of God's glorious treats:
> 
> Davey Jones, Kirk Cameron, Johnny Depp (circa 21 Jump Street...,) Ralph Macchio, Scott Baio... (not 40 & pregnant, but Charles in Charge hot lol)
> 
> Oh yeah... and I just knew I was going to grow up to marry John Cussack in Say Anything.
> 
> Where's that fan???????




I broke the fan


----------



## rebecca06261

sand2270 said:


> I broke the fan


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well, the children talked me into leaving early, so we are hitting the road!! 
Pretty soon this will be me:  and then this: 

Have a great one everybody!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Have a great one everybody!!!!!




Cheers Tracy


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Uh...no, that was Rebecca who spoke. Besides, I'm not going to flirt with Joe. We may live in the mountains, but they're not the Brokeback Mountains.




oops you're right...i swore that was posted by Joe.  Sorry Joe, Rob, Rebecca...really just sorry to everyone...at some point I will probably owe you an apology


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> oops you're right...i swore that was posted by Joe.  Sorry Joe, Rob, Rebecca...really just sorry to everyone...at some point I will probably owe you an apology



I'm a big fan of hugs.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> So now that you have an AP, are you going to join us in October ?



I doubt it Mel. One of my best friends is getting married that weekend.. I'm still looking into it though


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> oops you're right...i swore that was posted by Joe.  Sorry Joe, Rob, Rebecca...really just sorry to everyone...at some point I will probably owe you an apology



Good idea taking care of that right off the bat Sands!! Apologies all around in advance!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Good idea taking care of that right off the bat Sands!! Apologies all around in advance!!
> 
> Andrea



I'm pre-apologizing for Vegas right now too...sorry Joe, Rob, Matty, Darcy...and anyone else in Vegas I may offend.  LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I'm pre-apologizing for Vegas right now too...sorry Joe, Rob, Matty, Darcy...and anyone else in Vegas I may offend.  LOL


 
Can I get in on that? I offend people all the time here!!!  

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> It sure feels good to have one again.   I still have ticker envy though when I look at Darcy's
> 
> Maybe my A/P will change all that. I have a feeling it will.



Well if you plan your March trip for early to mid March we might just have tickers in coordination. . .ROFLMAO. . .

Oh, by the way, Ticker Envy is frowned upon. . .lol. . .please don't ask me to explain as this is a family board.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Can I get in on that? I offend people all the time here!!!
> 
> Andrea



I think I better add my name to the pre-apologize list. . .after all I can be offensive at times. . .oh wait. . .you meant that you offend at times. . .roflmao. . .I get it now. . .

hehehe. . .word play, gotta love it. . .not as good as litmus paper though. . .roflmao. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> I think I better add my name to the pre-apologize list. . .after all I can be offensive at times. . .oh wait. . .you meant that you offend at times. . .roflmao. . .I get it now. . .
> 
> hehehe. . .word play, gotta love it. . .not as good as litmus paper though. . .roflmao. . .



Right!!  Yes, you must get together with us while Amy's in town. We can swing by your place and pick you up even!!! I promise my car will be clean, lol!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Well if you plan your March trip for early to mid March we might just have tickers in coordination. . .ROFLMAO. . .
> 
> Oh, by the way, Ticker Envy is frowned upon. . .lol. . .please don't ask me to explain as this is a family board.



Darcy, if a man likes your tickers, you need to learn to accept compliments gracefully!!  

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Darcy, if a man likes your tickers, you need to learn to accept compliments gracefully!!
> 
> Andrea



I must remember that. . .but ya know. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.. just popping my head in to wish you all a GLORIOUS DAY!!!


----------



## disneykip

Good morning everyone!  Hope you all have a great day!


Darcy - hope your trip to get you son goes smoothly.  Enjoy your time with him.  Countdown to your next trip is definitely on!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

This time last week I was slowly waking up on vacation.  Now I'm slowly waking up at my desk at work.

boooooo!!





Morning, everyone!


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> This time last week I was slowly waking up on vacation.  Now I'm slowly waking up at my desk at work.
> 
> boooooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, everyone!



Work on your recaps then - that will keep you awake!!!   We are trying to wait patiently but I know that I am not patient about some things!


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning everyone!  Not so nice here today, in fact the weather has been way to unpredictable here for the last week.  Rain, hail, thunder and lightning, even waterspouts.  If the weather cooperates I am brnging my bike on the train and heading into the city this afternoon.  And Thursday I am biking to Rhode Island for scout camp.  

But first there is this thing called work.....

Have a great day!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.. just popping my head in to wish you all a GLORIOUS DAY!!!






disneykip said:


> Good morning everyone!  Hope you all have a great day!
> 
> 
> Darcy - hope your trip to get you son goes smoothly.  Enjoy your time with him.  Countdown to your next trip is definitely on!!





KyDerbyMan said:


> This time last week I was slowly waking up on vacation.  Now I'm slowly waking up at my desk at work.
> boooooo!!
> 
> Morning, everyone!





ahoff said:


> Good Morning everyone!  Not so nice here today, in fact the weather has been way to unpredictable here for the last week.  Rain, hail, thunder and lightning, even waterspouts.



 Good morning everyone.... 
I hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!! .... Augie, hope the weather cooperates for you....

Jerry....this one is for you as you wake up at your desk


----------



## KyDerbyMan

I feel more like this...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

disneykip said:


> Work on your recaps then - that will keep you awake!!!   We are trying to wait patiently but I know that I am not patient about some things!



I'll post a couple more installments tonight *and*...I'll add some pics!!


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> I feel more like this...


Well, dont 'monkey' around too much, but have a fun day


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'll post a couple more installments tonight *and*...I'll add some pics!!



OK - I guess I will go to work then to distract myself for the day.   

Have a good one!!


----------



## rebecca06261

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'll post a couple more installments tonight *and*...I'll add some pics!!



"more installments??"   Where can I find the first installments???


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> "more installments??"   Where can I find the first installments???



Right here!


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone!!! hope you all have a great day today! 

was sent this... thought I would share it  



_The most valuable gift you can give another is a good example. _​ 
_We make a living by what we get - we make a life by what we give. _​


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone....
> I hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!! .... Augie, hope the weather cooperates for you....
> 
> Jerry....this one is for you as you wake up at your desk



Love it, it's how I feel today.
Did you make an appointment yet ????


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Love it, it's how I feel today.
> Did you make an appointment yet ????



No time to yet Mel, work has me hopping today and I dont know if its the OTC meds or what but I am feeling pretty loopy today. Maybe I just need from fresh air instead of being inside....Lots of things going on and lots to 'digest' lately so........

{edited to add...Ok Mel, here I am, on the back deck, laying in the sunshine and fresh air....working.... with a cold drink by my side...as well as a good book..lol...so tell me what other job can you have where you can do that??? and People wonder why I am doing this now when I could be making more money in nursing...This is why...because when I am not traveling I can sit n my back deck or at Myrtle Beach at the condo and still call it work)


----------



## sand2270

this is going to sound weird, but would one of the nurses on the board like to help me with something?  Remember the crockpot incident...well the top of my foot still hurts.  Wondering if I need to go to the doctor.  PM me if you are willing to let me ask you a few questions


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> No time to yet Mel, work has me hopping today and I dont know if its the OTC meds or what but I am feeling pretty loopy today. Maybe I just need from fresh air instead of being inside....Lots of things going on and lots to 'digest' lately so........
> 
> {edited to add...Ok Mel, here I am, on the back deck, laying in the sunshine and fresh air....working.... with a cold drink by my side...as well as a good book..lol...so tell me what other job can you have where you can do that??? and People wonder why I am doing this now when I could be making more money in nursing...This is why...because when I am not traveling I can sit n my back deck or at Myrtle Beach at the condo and still call it work)



OKAY, I am jealous 
My job is easy, but no beverages


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> OKAY, I am jealous
> My job is easy, but no beverages



 The only issue is that it is hotter than hades here in VA today and while the cold drink is good I made someone else laugh cause I said I just went in and got the fan and added it to my back deck suntanning bed....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> No time to yet Mel, work has me hopping today and I dont know if its the OTC meds or what but I am feeling pretty loopy today. Maybe I just need from fresh air instead of being inside....Lots of things going on and lots to 'digest' lately so........



How can you tell if it's the meds or just, um, normal?  


(yes, I went there!)   




sand2270 said:


> this is going to sound weird, but would one of the nurses on the board like to help me with something?  Remember the crockpot incident...well the top of my foot still hurts.  Wondering if I need to go to the doctor.  PM me if you are willing to let me ask you a few questions



Yeah...and I have a question about this rash I have. Here, let me post a pic.....


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> OKAY, I am jealous
> My job is easy, but no beverages





I guess everyone can look at their job and see some extra benefits.  No beverages here either, but I can go to work in shorts and tee all the time.  And for a good while there were the monthly trips to Europe which were quite nice.   They say the grass is always greener, right?


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Yeah...and I have a question about this rash I have. Here, let me post a pic.....




leave me alone, my foot hurts and I am taking advantage of my resources.  

Why isn't there a tongue-sticking out smiley??


----------



## sand2270

double post


----------



## sand2270

that was weird it double posted.


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> The only issue is that it is hotter than hades here in VA today and while the cold drink is good I made someone else laugh cause I said I just went in and got the fan and added it to my back deck suntanning bed....



Freezing my %^$ off here today, only in low 60's - what happen to the sun


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> How can you tell if it's the meds or just, um, normal?
> 
> (yes, I went there!)
> 
> Yeah...and I have a question about this rash I have. Here, let me post a pic.....


I never claimed normalcy...my that sounds ever so boring 

Ummm, Just so you know Jerry we do have a policy of sending SA men to the corner  and before someone else comes back and says you have been a bad boy now go to my room, I will remind you this is a family board 



ahoff said:


> I guess everyone can look at their job and see some extra benefits.  No beverages here either, but I can go to work in shorts and tee all the time.  And for a good while there were the monthly trips to Europe which were quite nice.   They say the grass is always greener, right?



Yes ,but as the saying goes as well the greener grass is normally artificial turf and the shorts and tshirt work attire as well as trips to Europe sound nice..

and Sands , the first thing an experienced nurse learns is not to be dispensing medical advice (at least not in writing) But it sounds to me like you need to see your dr for advice. NOt being a SA myself but I worked as a Nurse for a legal firm that handled Malpractice cases and you would be surprised how many nurses fall into this trap...but thats just my opinion...others will willingly advise


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Freezing my %^$ off here today, only in low 60's - what happen to the sun



OMG, I cannot believe it is that cool for y'all already..... I will miss summer when it leaves, I must get to Myrtle Beach this weekend.....


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> and Sands , the first thing an experienced nurse learns is not to be dispensing medical advice (at least not in writing) But it sounds to me like you need to see your dr for advice. NOt being a SA myself but I worked as a Nurse for a legal firm that handled Malpractice cases and you would be surprised how many nurses fall into this trap...but thats just my opinion...others will willingly advise



that makes perfect sense.  Wasn't really looking for a diagnosis.  But I understand.  If it keeps bugging me I will see my doctor.


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> OMG, I cannot believe it is that cool for y'all already..... I will miss summer when it leaves, I must get to Myrtle Beach this weekend.....



I need to go buy some pants now - my legs are cold in capri's today.  Might just be the Air conditioner that they insist needs to be blaring.

Sounds wonderful -


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Freezing my %^$ off here today, only in low 60's - what happen to the sun



It'll be out tomorrow. Seriously. Not like in that annoying song from Annie either.. for real! 



acm563 said:


> No time to yet Mel, work has me hopping today and I dont know if its the OTC meds or what but I am feeling pretty loopy today. Maybe I just need from fresh air instead of being inside....Lots of things going on and lots to 'digest' lately so........
> 
> {edited to add...Ok Mel, here I am, on the back deck, laying in the sunshine and fresh air....working.... with a cold drink by my side...as well as a good book..lol...so tell me what other job can you have where you can do that??? and People wonder why I am doing this now when I could be making more money in nursing...This is why...because when I am not traveling I can sit n my back deck or at Myrtle Beach at the condo and still call it work)



Very nice Ang! I miss having a backyard for that reason. One of the few things I miss about living in the city these days.

Hope you're starting to feel better!


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> that makes perfect sense.  Wasn't really looking for a diagnosis.  But I understand.  If it keeps bugging me I will see my doctor.



Amy, I missed the whole crockpot incident. I hope it heals on its own and is nothing serious.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Amy, I missed the whole crockpot incident. I hope it heals on its own and is nothing serious.



Thanks!  About a week and a half ago I dropped a heavy glass crockpot lid on my feet not once but twice...once on each foot.  Been wearing flip flops all week so didn't realize my left foot was still bothering me until I put on some real shoes today and it was tender.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> It'll be out tomorrow. Seriously. Not like in that annoying song from Annie either.. for real!
> 
> Very nice Ang! I miss having a backyard for that reason. One of the few things I miss about living in the city these days.
> 
> Hope you're starting to feel better!


  I like Annie singing her ADOREABLE song," The Sun will come Out tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar that tomorrow, there'll be sun"  I sing that quite well....   And yes all this heat has me feeling better and not so "snuffy"


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> I like Annie singing her ADOREABLE song," The Sun will come Out tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar that tomorrow, there'll be sun"  I sing that quite well....   And yes all this heat has me feeling better and not so "snuffy"



I prefer the "Forbidden Broadway" send up - picture a not so young anymore redhead in a Little Orphan Annie outfit and a cigarette butt hanging from her bottom lip singing "I'm thirty years old, tomorrow, and I haven't worked since I played Annie."


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I prefer the "Forbidden Broadway" send up - picture a not so young anymore redhead in a Little Orphan Annie outfit and a cigarette butt hanging from her bottom lip singing "I'm thirty years old, tomorrow, and I haven't worked since I played Annie."


   Ok I lied, I am not feeling much better as that made my ribs hurt again....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Ok I lied, I am not feeling much better as that made my ribs hurt again....



Sorry. My bad. 

 Get better!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Sorry. My bad.
> 
> Get better!



Awww...flowers for lil ole me.....atchoo....atchooo.....'tanks'....


----------



## Carrieannew




----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


>



HI CARRIE ...Not too long now until we get to play at AC and go flirt with muscle bound bartenders


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> HI CARRIE ...Not too long now until we get to play at AC and go flirt with muscle bound bartenders



I can not wait.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> I can not wait.



Are you all packed yet


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I can not wait.


 Me either...I like muscles...  (just teasing you Carrie) I cannot wait because I know what a great time you and I have together and if my 3rd hitch hiking ghost arrives it will be the icing on the cake 



PirateMel said:


> Are you all packed yet


Thanks for bringing that up Mel, I just realized since they moved our big event from Aug 20th I can now go ahead and start packing for Disney....woot woot 

Hmmm, lets see where's my list....
Rum.... 
Jean Nate...(heheh Timmy thats for you)
Halter Dress with 2 slits to here and a V neck to there...(again for Timmy... 
Must pack false eyelashes so I can batt my big green eyes as I smile ever so sweetly as I tell that bartender Ken..."My what big arms you have" and he says "the better to squeeze you with my deary dear" 
Lime Green Bikini Top so that Joe and Robert have no trouble finding CARRIE
Score Card (that ones from Johns list) 
Must lose Southern Drawl between now and then, except for the part where I call everyone hon and darlin..... 
Must get the done in case electricity goes out (from TTs list) and yes it went out twice today already

Hmmm, I am sure I need to add to the list so help me out ladies


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> leave me alone, my foot hurts and I am taking advantage of my resources.
> 
> Why isn't there a tongue-sticking out smiley??





acm563 said:


> I never claimed normalcy...my that sounds ever so boring
> 
> Ummm, Just so you know Jerry we do have a policy of sending SA men to the corner  and before someone else comes back and says you have been a bad boy now go to my room, I will remind you this is a family board



I think I might need an attitude adjustment.   I must be suffering from Post Travel Stress Disorder.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Are you all packed yet



No I do not pack in advance. I will be packed by Weds night the 27th since I will be spending the night in Rhode Island thurs night before my flight. 



acm563 said:


> Me either...I like muscles...  (just teasing you Carrie) I cannot wait because I know what a great time you and I have together and if my 3rd hitch hiking ghost arrives it will be the icing on the cake
> 
> 
> Thanks for bringing that up Mel, I just realized since they moved our big event from Aug 20th I can now go ahead and start packing for Disney....woot woot
> 
> Hmmm, lets see where's my list....
> Rum....
> Jean Nate...(heheh Timmy thats for you)
> Halter Dress with 2 slits to here and a V neck to there...(again for Timmy...
> Must pack false eyelashes so I can batt my big green eyes as I smile ever so sweetly as I tell that bartender Ken..."My what big arms you have" and he says "the better to squeeze you with my deary dear"
> Lime Green Bikini Top so that Joe and Robert have no trouble finding CARRIE
> Score Card (that ones from Johns list)
> Must lose Southern Drawl between now and then, except for the part where I call everyone hon and darlin.....
> Must get the done in case electricity goes out (from TTs list) and yes it went out twice today already
> 
> Hmmm, I am sure I need to add to the list so help me out ladies




I have no comment to the above quote that has my name. 

Other than I will not be doing anything other than sleeping in "our" room. End quote


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> I think I might need an attitude adjustment.   I must be suffering from Post Travel Stress Disorder.


 Aww thats the worst, so we will forgive you for NOW 



Carrieannew said:


> I have no comment to the above quote that has my name.
> 
> Other than I will not be doing anything other than sleeping in "our" room. End quote



I was always under the impression that no comment implies a comment but.....whatever....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi all! Just checked into a nice little clean motel off 95 in South Carolina for some sleep after driving for the past 16 hours or so. Exhausted. 
Looking forward to a nice little jump to the  World tomorrow.
Happy time in the car all the way here. It  has been a great time!


----------



## buena vista

Yay for you and your little posse!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all! Just checked into a nice little clean motel off 95 in South Carolina for some sleep after driving for the past 16 hours or so. Exhausted.
> Looking forward to a nice little jump to the  World tomorrow.
> Happy time in the car all the way here. It  has been a great time!


Glad to know all is well. Enjoy the rest of your vacation


----------



## KyDerbyMan

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all! Just checked into a nice little clean motel off 95 in South Carolina for some sleep after driving for the past 16 hours or so. Exhausted.
> Looking forward to a nice little jump to the  World tomorrow.
> Happy time in the car all the way here. It  has been a great time!



It's still DAYLIGHT!  Get back on the road!!!  



lol!


Did you stop at South of the Border for some cheesy trinkets and pics under the sign?


----------



## ahoff

KyDerbyMan said:


> Did you stop at South of the Border for some cheesy trinkets and pics under the sign?





And fireworks, don't forget the fireworks.....


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> this is going to sound weird, but would one of the nurses on the board like to help me with something?  Remember the crockpot incident...well the top of my foot still hurts.  Wondering if I need to go to the doctor.  PM me if you are willing to let me ask you a few questions



If you're in that much doubt, I'd say go ahead and see a Doctor.

After all, having your feet in good shape is helpful when it comes to Disney...or Las Vegas.  

...nevermind daily life.


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> If you're in that much doubt, I'd say go ahead and see a Doctor.
> 
> After all, having your feet in good shape is helpful when it comes to Disney...or Las Vegas.
> 
> ...nevermind daily life.



I am going to urgent care after work to get an xray.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> I am going to urgent care after work to get an xray.



Just imagine if you had glow in the dark nail polish on your toes!


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> Just imagine if you had glow in the dark nail polish on your toes!



Thats funny..I had gotten a pedicure just before I went in May and they had used glow in the dark polish and I didnt know it Looks awesome under the blacklights as you come off of RRC...lol  It takes so little to get me excited 

and Amy I am glad you are getting your foot xrayed just to be on the safe side....


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> Did you stop at South of the Border for some cheesy trinkets and pics under the sign?





ahoff said:


> And fireworks, don't forget the fireworks.....



South of the Border has gotten pretty tacky over the past several years but they still sell pretty good fireworks...Always love to stop there and buy bottle rockets which explode in an awesome way if you shoot them into the pond....
We wont say what the males I have known have did with M80s etc  but lets just say they should be ashamed.... Regular Firecrackers placed in the barrels of the small cast iron cannons will make them jump back as if a cannon ball was shot out of them tho..... ahhh...memories....


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Thats funny..I had gotten a pedicure just before I went in May and they had used glow in the dark polish and I didnt know it Looks awesome under the blacklights as you come off of RRC...lol  It takes so little to get me excited
> 
> and Amy I am glad you are getting your foot xrayed just to be on the safe side....




thanks, I hope it's nothing.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> thanks, I hope it's nothing.



I hope it's a foot with all the parts in the right places.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I am going to urgent care after work to get an xray.



Good luck Sands!!! Hope all is well, call me if you want!! I'll push you around the strip if I have to!   


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> I hope it's a foot with all the parts in the right places.



  That was good!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Good luck Sands!!! Hope all is well, call me if you want!! I'll push you around the strip if I have to!
> 
> 
> Andrea




cripes even if I have to get a cast I would hope it would be off by November.    Just glad it's my left foot so I can still drive my car.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Good luck Sands!!! Hope all is well, call me if you want!! I'll push you around the strip if I have to!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Just steer clear of those "scareas"!


----------



## Kitties rule

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all! Just checked into a nice little clean motel off 95 in South Carolina for some sleep after driving for the past 16 hours or so. Exhausted.
> Looking forward to a nice little jump to the  World tomorrow.
> Happy time in the car all the way here. It  has been a great time!




Have a safe trip and wonderfule time in the world!

Sand2270  Good luck at the urgent care.


----------



## sand2270

Kitties rule said:


> Have a safe trip and wonderfule time in the world!
> 
> Sand2270  Good luck at the urgent care.



thanks you guys are all so sweet...

except KYMan...


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> I am going to urgent care after work to get an xray.



I haven't had a chance to check the DisPosts today.  Sandy, what are you getting xray?  Is your foot still causing problem?   I will pray that it's not serious and you heal fast.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> I haven't had a chance to check the DisPosts today.  Sandy, what are you getting xray?  Is your foot still causing problem?   I will pray that it's not serious and you heal fast.



My foot...it still hurts a lot.  Thanks!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Yay, I am home and my son is here.  All is good. . .hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> I am, on the back deck, laying in the sunshine and fresh air....working.... with a cold drink by my side...as well as a good book..lol...so tell me what other job can you have where you can do that??? and People wonder why I am doing this now when I could be making more money in nursing...This is why...because when I am not traveling I can sit n my back deck or at Myrtle Beach at the condo and still call it work)



That is my kind of job.  Wish I could do that!!


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> My foot...it still hurts a lot.  Thanks!



Hope it turns out to just be bruised or something minor.  Take it easy!


----------



## disneykip

nurse.darcy said:


> Yay, I am home and my son is here.  All is good. . .hope everyone has a great day.



Glad you made it home safely.  Enjoy your time with your son!!  I am sure you will have a blast.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> My foot...it still hurts a lot.  Thanks!



I hope that cute little foot is alright, but if you're wearing a cast, it won't make you any less pretty.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> thanks you guys are all so sweet...
> 
> except KYMan...


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> I hope that cute little foot is alright, but if you're wearing a cast, it won't make you any less pretty.



2 1/2 hours and $50 later I do not have a broken foot.  They wrapped it for me and sent me home.  The doctor (female) did mention that my painted toes looked nice


----------



## MATTERHORN

Good Sands!! I was kinda stressing about my offer to push your wheelchair around the strip for you when we go out!! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Just steer clear of those "scareas"!



Yeah, I'm gonna take poor unsuspecting Sands to fill up my tank downtown!!!   

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Good Sands!! I was kinda stressing about my offer to push your wheelchair around the strip for you when we go out!!
> 
> Andrea




oh I forgot...I wrote down "dropped item on foot"...but guess I have very bad handwriting because when the nurse brought me back she said "so you dropped a ham on your foot?".  I said what and she pointed to the word "item"...I said that says item not ham.  She and the receptionists started laughing. LOL


----------



## Johnfish

Hi All,

Sorry I have been MIA. Work has been a pain the last few days.  I am soo excited about my December trip. I am looking forward to seeing all who will be there 12/11 to 12/16.

John


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> oh I forgot...I wrote down "dropped item on foot"...but guess I have very bad handwriting because when the nurse brought me back she said "so you dropped a ham on your foot?".  I said what and she pointed to the word "item"...I said that says item not ham.  She and the receptionists started laughing. LOL



Nice!! Must have been a large ham!  

Andrea


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA. Work has been a pain the last few days.  I am soo excited about my December trip. I am looking forward to seeing all who will be there 12/11 to 12/16.
> 
> John



You will have a blast in December John


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING ALL THE DISFRIENDS AND DISPEEPS.  I hope you have a GLORIOUS DAY... 




Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA. Work has been a pain the last few days.  I am soo excited about my December trip. I am looking forward to seeing all who will be there 12/11 to 12/16.
> 
> John





acm563 said:


> You will have a blast in December John



  I'm so excited I just can't hide it DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY on my MIND..... 

Looking forward to December to enjoy Disney with my Dad and meeting up with some dear DisFriends.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL THE DISFRIENDS AND DISPEEPS.  I hope you have a GLORIOUS DAY...
> I'm so excited I just can't hide it DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY on my MIND.....
> Looking forward to December to enjoy Disney with my Dad and meeting up with some dear DisFriends.



Good morning  I am super excited about several upcoming trips to Disney including those where I am meeting up with sweet friends  
Genesis burns up my text box every day with "is it October yet"  Last night he was sending me messages that made no sense because my mind was elsewhere (hes talking about me coming down to dinner, then says he will break down the door??? and I am wondering WTH is he talking about) Then the last text message asks me if I am OK, how can I NOT get the reference to my favorite movie...Beauty & The Beast.... (duh) 
Disney with the guy I love the most(Genesis) and Disney with good friends...what could be more awesome than that???? (Hmm, maybe Disney with the muscle bound bartender perhaps???? )

WOOHOO 15 plus a few hours til I am "leaving on a jet plane"
     
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
THOUGHT FOR TODAY
"Forgiveness is the economy of the heart ~
forgiveness saves the expense of anger,
the cost of hatred and the waste of spirits.
" 
-H.More


----------



## ahoff

Beautiful day here today, hope y'all have a good one!  

Half day at work today, and then the rest of the week off.  Tonight is the Allman Brothers with Ratdog, and then tomorrow I am biking up to RI.  If anyone is near URI, I am planning on stopping for lunch at Mews Tavern, which was recommeded by a beer representative, so it has to be good, right?

So, everyone have a good day and enjoy your weekend as well.


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Beautiful day here today, hope *y'all* have a good one!
> .




  You know I cant resist this...hahah Augie said y'all (one word)


----------



## acm563

I am excited so I have to share it
AP rates areout which I have been waiting on..Genesis had wanted to stay at POFQ in October but with 3 WDW trips planned for me in October I just couldnt swing it being the bad selfish mother that I am but with AP rates I was able to book POFQ for less than $200 total more(and I had a bounceback rate before) so we are now staying at POFQ...Not certain I will tell him I think I am going to TRY to keep it a secret...(I am so not good at keeping surprises from him so this one is going to kill me...) and with AP rates now, what I just saved on my December trip just paid for what I added to the October one.... I am doing the Happy Dance


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> I am excited so I have to share it
> AP rates areout which I have been waiting on..Genesis had wanted to stay at POFQ in October but with 3 WDW trips planned for me in October I just couldnt swing it being the bad selfish mother that I am but with AP rates I was able to book POFQ for less than $200 total more(and I had a bounceback rate before) so we are now staying at POFQ...Not certain I will tell him I think I am going to TRY to keep it a secret...(I am so not good at keeping surprises from him so this one is going to kill me...) and with AP rates now, what I just saved on my December trip just paid for what I added to the October one.... I am doing the Happy Dance



Woo hoo - just saw that maybe I can get a better deal, and then book Dec


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Woo hoo - just saw that maybe I can get a better deal, and then book Dec


Go for it Mel...I really really want you there in December...If I wasnt bringing G you could room with me......


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Go for it Mel...I really really want you there in December...If I wasnt bringing G you could room with me......



Woo hoo - can't pass up the deal - Booked at POP - party time.
Now I just need a good Ding - Bad AP, bad AP


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> I am excited so I have to share it
> AP rates areout which I have been waiting on..Genesis had wanted to stay at POFQ in October but with 3 WDW trips planned for me in October I just couldnt swing it being the bad selfish mother that I am but with AP rates I was able to book POFQ for less than $200 total more(and I had a bounceback rate before) so we are now staying at POFQ...Not certain I will tell him I think I am going to TRY to keep it a secret...(I am so not good at keeping surprises from him so this one is going to kill me...) and with AP rates now, what I just saved on my December trip just paid for what I added to the October one.... I am doing the Happy Dance



MAC"eeeeeeeeeeeee  good morning.... early morning for me... have to go run to verizon....  cant send text...LOL it keep on saying cannot send during call.. shoot... I am willing to give up my 5 pots of coffee but  leave my text messages alone... 

AND BTW.. dont you just love how smarter you get with the Mouse Math !!!!!!!!

Timmy <-- learns so much when she goes to her Disney Anonymouse meet


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Go for it Mel...I really really want you there in December...If I wasnt bringing G you could room with me......



if I can just adjust my time.. hmm g can room with me and Mel can room with...


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> if I can just adjust my time.. hmm g can room with me and Mel can room with... [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> You are too cute


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Woo hoo - can't pass up the deal - Booked at POP - party time.
> Now I just need a good Ding - Bad AP, bad AP


OMG!!! Are we ever going to have a FANTASTIC time , now if we could just get Carrie and Cait the whole July 4th group would be there! This is AWESOME MEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Old friends and new friends alike, there is no better way to share my Christmas Time Trip to WDW


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> OMG!!! Are we ever going to have a FANTASTIC time , now if we could just get Carrie and Cait the whole July 4th group would be there! This is AWESOME MEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Old friends and new friends alike, there is no better way to share my Christmas Time Trip to WDW



Carrie need to get Disneyitis on that thrusday - only medicine available will be a Mickey Hug


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> MAC"eeeeeeeeeeeee  good morning.... early morning for me... have to go run to verizon....  cant send text...LOL it keep on saying cannot send during call.. shoot... I am willing to give up my 5 pots of coffee but  leave my text messages alone...
> 
> AND BTW.. dont you just love how smarter you get with the Mouse Math !!!!!!!!
> 
> Timmy <-- learns so much when she goes to her Disney Anonymouse meet





ANTSS2001 said:


> if I can just adjust my time.. hmm g can room with me and Mel can room with...



Oh you MUST get to verizon, however will I get thru my days without my Timmy Texts  

And it would be great if you can adjust your dates to coincide with ours and dont joke about Genesis he has seen your picture and he is quite smitten   and "Momma" wouldnt mind


----------



## acm563

I guess we all (two words) should have warned Tom about the infectious nature of the AP holder disease before he purchased one..Now he is ours...   Once you are bitten there is no going back, there needs to be a surgeon generals warning attached to all APs.... Instead of AA we need APA 


[edited to add....IN addition to AA not instead of AA because after Mels Jello shots AA is needed as well]


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> ANTSS2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I can just adjust my time.. hmm g can room with me and Mel can room with... [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> You are too cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait.. wait..wait...  what I meant was .. Mel can room with me..  next door to your room and G... "trying to save her freudian slip... eeek"
> 
> 
> 
> acm563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you MUST get to verizon, however will I get thru my days without my Timmy Texts
> 
> And it would be great if you can adjust your dates to coincide with ours and dont joke about Genesis he has seen your picture and he is quite smitten   and "Momma" wouldnt mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if I am only in my youth....
> 
> "fixing bifocals.. oppsss did I forget to use pixodent again.... where is that dang glue!!!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OMG!!! Are we ever going to have a FANTASTIC time , now if we could just get Carrie and Cait the whole July 4th group would be there! This is AWESOME MEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Old friends and new friends alike, there is no better way to share my Christmas Time Trip to WDW





PirateMel said:


> Carrie need to get Disneyitis on that thrusday - only medicine available will be a Mickey Hug



Wish I could but after the Oct trip I will be out of Vacation time, which I can not take at work between Nov and Dec anyways. 

I had a day left I was saving in hopes of Dec but it just wont happen. And since I have decided to drive for Oct I need the extra day. 

Ya'll will have a blast. 

I still am thinking of an early Jan trip or the last week in Jan. Before my AP expires.


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> PirateMel said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I am only in my youth....
> 
> "fixing bifocals.. oppsss did I forget to use pixodent again.... where is that dang glue!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha....tell Timmy a 26 year old thinks she's cute and she runs
Click to expand...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Wish I could but after the Oct trip I will be out of Vacation time, which I can not take at work between Nov and Dec anyways.
> 
> I had a day left I was saving in hopes of Dec but it just wont happen. And since I have decided to drive for Oct I need the extra day.
> 
> Ya'll will have a blast.
> 
> I still am thinking of an early Jan trip or the last week in Jan. Before my AP expires.



  and I will have to miss that one because mine runs out Dec 19th and I wont renew til I go again in March or April probably


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> Wish I could but after the Oct trip I will be out of Vacation time, which I can not take at work between Nov and Dec anyways.
> 
> I had a day left I was saving in hopes of Dec but it just wont happen. And since I have decided to drive for Oct I need the extra day.
> 
> Ya'll will have a blast.
> 
> I still am thinking of an early Jan trip or the last week in Jan. Before my AP expires.




me too... out of vaca after Sept trip... but... you know whe it is winter.. all sort of germs flies around.... repeat after me...

Monday.... "I am achy... omg everybody is sick around.. I hope I dont get anything... I hate being sick....

Tuesday... "sporting the new Puff Vicks.... acchoooo... acchooo... opps excuse me guys... something must be in the air... i will be right back let me grab another vit. c...

Wednesday " why do we need visine ??????  " timmy are you ok.. are you crying ?? Err me ??  naaahh.. it must be allergies or something... and I have a head ache... arggh..."

Thursday... "comes to work slugish.... wearing 2 sweaters... (no I dont wear sweater at work so if you see me with a sweater something is wrong...)... "can we turn the heat up... brrr it is really cold.... omg... "

Friday.... "driving to airport at 4AM ... flight leaves at 6AM.... take cell phone out.. in her bedroomy voice.... " Sal... I thibnk I caught the flu.... I will be back Monday.... Sal.. FLU ????????  stay off for a week.. nobody wants your germs here at work"

Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> ANTSS2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha....tell Timmy a 26 year old thinks she's cute and she runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost pass out when the 27 bought her coffee....
> 
> hmmmm now if that 32 only will walk this way....
Click to expand...


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> me too... out of vaca after Sept trip... but... you know whe it is winter.. all sort of germs flies around.... repeat after me...
> 
> Monday.... "I am achy... omg everybody is sick around.. I hope I dont get anything... I hate being sick....
> 
> Tuesday... "sporting the new Puff Vicks.... acchoooo... acchooo... opps excuse me guys... something must be in the air... i will be right back let me grab another vit. c...
> 
> Wednesday " why do we need visine ??????  " timmy are you ok.. are you crying ?? Err me ??  naaahh.. it must be allergies or something... and I have a head ache... arggh..."
> 
> Thursday... "comes to work slugish.... wearing 2 sweaters... (no I dont wear sweater at work so if you see me with a sweater something is wrong...)... "can we turn the heat up... brrr it is really cold.... omg... "
> 
> Friday.... "driving to airport at 4AM ... flight leaves at 6AM.... take cell phone out.. in her bedroomy voice.... " Sal... I thibnk I caught the flu.... I will be back Monday.... Sal.. FLU ????????  stay off for a week.. nobody wants your germs here at work"
> 
> Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  LOL




OMG      
I so can't wait to meet you


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> me too... out of vaca after Sept trip... but... you know whe it is winter.. all sort of germs flies around.... repeat after me...
> 
> Monday.... "I am achy... omg everybody is sick around.. I hope I dont get anything... I hate being sick....
> 
> Tuesday... "sporting the new Puff Vicks.... acchoooo... acchooo... opps excuse me guys... something must be in the air... i will be right back let me grab another vit. c...
> 
> Wednesday " why do we need visine ??????  " timmy are you ok.. are you crying ?? Err me ??  naaahh.. it must be allergies or something... and I have a head ache... arggh..."
> 
> Thursday... "comes to work slugish.... wearing 2 sweaters... (no I dont wear sweater at work so if you see me with a sweater something is wrong...)... "can we turn the heat up... brrr it is really cold.... omg... "
> 
> Friday.... "driving to airport at 4AM ... flight leaves at 6AM.... take cell phone out.. in her bedroomy voice.... " Sal... I thibnk I caught the flu.... I will be back Monday.... Sal.. FLU ????????  stay off for a week.. nobody wants your germs here at work"
> 
> Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  LOL





Wish we got sick time.. or I would do that in a heartbeat. But we get a combo of vacation/personal... stupid company.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> Wish we got sick time.. or I would do that in a heartbeat. But we get a combo of vacation/personal... stupid company.



:  hold one one sec... "looking into her bag of tricks..."  there's gotta be a way!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Wish we got sick time.. or I would do that in a heartbeat. But we get a combo of vacation/personal... stupid company.



BDL - Dleta $259 Friday late afternoon to Sunday night


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> OMG
> I so can't wait to meet you



be careful what you wish for... look at MAC'eeeeeeee  ... she was nice (naive) enough to give me her number...LOL and now she is being stalked...  hmmmm 

MAC'eeeeee my super saw the kisses on the stick.., and took it and put it on his desk... a reminder how crazy I am 

you know that was cherry kisses... made a sign behind it.. no need popping this cherry!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> acm563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost pass out when the 27 bought her coffee....
> 
> hmmmm now if that 32 only will walk this way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheh what about that 38 yr old and I am waiting to hear the sequel to Verizon Hottie 27..(thats something like Chanel#5)
> 
> 
> 
> PirateMel said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG
> I so can't wait to meet you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mel, I have never "met" Timmy in person but I swear I already know her
> 
> 
> 
> Carrieannew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we got sick time.. or I would do that in a heartbeat. But we get a combo of vacation/personal... stupid company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid work...right up there along with stupid boys and all I heard was blah blah blah
Click to expand...


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> be careful what you wish for... look at MAC'eeeeeeee  ... she was nice (naive) enough to give me her number...LOL and now she is being stalked...  hmmmm
> 
> MAC'eeeeee my super saw the kisses on the stick.., and took it and put it on his desk... a reminder how crazy I am
> 
> you know that was cherry kisses... made a sign behind it.. no need popping this cherry!!!



 I noticed that was a cherry kiss

and lol[edited to add] I did not give you my number.....someone else did....lmaorof...but I have no regrets , you are the best!


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> BDL - Dleta $259 Friday late afternoon to Sunday night



and wehat about just doing a weekend.... a friday  sick.. and then Saturday and flying out late Sunday!!!  and if I get my days adjusted... I will sacrifice G and have you as my roomie instead!!!!!!!!!  See I am willing to sacrifice my chance for love here... c'mon...c'mon..c'mon...

"looks at care... hmmm she looks asleep... sneaking out... knocks next door...  G... are you UP ??? a 30 some yr old dicrepit woman needs company" .


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> "looks at care... hmmm she looks asleep... sneaking out... knocks next door...  G... are you UP ??? a 30 some yr old dicrepit woman needs company" .



  Oh my, kicked out of my room by a 30 some yr old woman...  I am a VERY light sleeper Timmy, I have to throw a towel over my cell phone at night because as the light changes when it charges it will wake me up.....and btw.....IF you chg dates and u r at POP remind me to specify I need a room in a different building from Timmy or give me ear plugs 
I cannot sleep with a chainsaw roaring in the room next to me


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> ANTSS2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> heheh what about that 38 yr old and I am waiting to hear the sequel to Verizon Hottie 27..(thats something like Chanel#5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still debating for lunch on 27 def'ly on for drinks at 38
> 
> 
> 
> acm563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I will have to miss that one because mine runs out Dec 19th and I wont renew til I go again in March or April probably
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when in April are you going ?? thats my Bday Month and I always spend my birthday breakfast with Pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acm563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that was a cherry kiss
> 
> someone else did....lmaorof...but I have no regrets , you are the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!! you are right.... I hope she did not get in trouble... hmmmmm wonder if I can coerce her for another number
Click to expand...


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> btw.....IF you chg dates and u r at POP remind me to specify I need a room in a different building from Timmy or give me ear plugs
> I cannot sleep with a chainsaw roaring in the room next to me




well you might get lucky no chain saw just sleep walking  "knock Knock"


ok coffee's done.. am out... let's see who's at Verizon now.. hmmm "who can see now.. Ahhhhh I see you now" 

MAC"eeeeeeeeeeeee... Mel... Careee... work on that script for December and I will try to work on mine !!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> acm563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still debating for lunch on 27 def'ly on for drinks at 38
> 
> 
> 
> hhmm, lunch *ON* 27, now that sounds like a yummy idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when in April are you going ?? thats my Bday Month and I always spend my birthday breakfast with Pooh
> 
> 
> Yikes!! you are right.... I hope she did not get in trouble... hmmmmm wonder if I can coerce her for another number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not certain on time for March/april yet....It depends on how antsy(no pun intended) I am getting...and nope she didnt get in trouble since it was YOU...now if she gives it to anyone else without my permission thats a different story
Click to expand...


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> well you might get lucky no chain saw just sleep walking  "knock Knock"
> 
> 
> ok coffee's done.. am out... let's see who's at Verizon now.. hmmm "who can see now.. Ahhhhh I see you now"
> 
> MAC"eeeeeeeeeeeee... Mel... Careee... work on that script for December and I will try to work on mine !!!



Oh I am there, just giving Carrie so encouragement.

April - me too


----------



## GIR-Prototype

acm563 said:


> ANTSS2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha....tell Timmy a 26 year old thinks she's cute and she runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy is a girl? What a confusing name!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> BDL - Dleta $259 Friday late afternoon to Sunday night



Mel... bad mel.. bad mel




ANTSS2001 said:


> and wehat about just doing a weekend.... a friday  sick.. and then Saturday and flying out late Sunday!!!  and if I get my days adjusted... I will sacrifice G and have you as my roomie instead!!!!!!!!!  See I am willing to sacrifice my chance for love here... c'mon...c'mon..c'mon...
> 
> "looks at care... hmmm she looks asleep... sneaking out... knocks next door...  G... are you UP ??? a 30 some yr old dicrepit woman needs company" .



Bad Timmy... bad timmy



PirateMel said:


> Oh I am there, just giving Carrie so encouragement.
> 
> April - me too



See above!!! 

Darn you ladies
Seriously... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Carrieannew

GIR-Prototype said:


> Timmy is a girl? What a confusing name!!



Keep up


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> acm563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy is a girl? What a confusing name!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrieannew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel... bad mel.. bad mel
> Bad Timmy... bad timmy
> See above!!!
> 
> Darn you ladies
> Seriously... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn Carrie they are just tryng to give you encouragement and feed your AP habit.... Havent you realized that addicts encourage the same behavior in others. The first rule you are taught in therapy that to change the habit you must change the sort of ppl you hang out with and since we are NOT going to let you NOT hang out with us you might as well accept your addiction and give in to it and the pleasures it brings....
> Just think.....Disney....December....Beautiful lights.....snow...(oops take that back you are from CT so you hate snow) so FAKE snow....weather probably 70ish still or high 60s at the worst....warm sun on your face....Mel, Teresa, Me, GENESIS, who is your brother , Tom, Johnfish...what more can you ask for unless its a GREAT Ding
Click to expand...


----------



## disneykip

Angy - congrats on the AP rate.  Hope you can keep it a secret.  

Timmy/Angy/Carrie/Mel - you are cracking me up.  Makes me want to change my trip in December and ditch my Mom.  Someday I will get on a trip with you all.  It would be a blast.  


Everyone enjoy your day!!


----------



## disneykip

Carrieannew said:


> Keep up


----------



## ANTSS2001

BACK.... MAC'eeeee it is the batteries that is giving me trouble.... I had to leave my cell since they are ordering from next door town a new batteries to fit in.... so if you get another 610 number.... hmm most likely thats me again... 



acm563 said:


> hhmm, lunch *ON* *27, now that sounds like a yummy idea *





ohhhhhhhhhhh  if you put it that way!!!!!! 



PirateMel said:


> Oh I am there, just giving Carrie so encouragement.
> 
> April - me too



Hmmm def'ly considering to adjust dates !!!!!



GIR-Prototype said:


> Timmy is a girl? What a confusing name!!



yup.... 

so dude !!!  are we hangin' out or are we hangin' out ???  



Carrieannew said:


> Bad Timmy... bad timmy
> 
> 
> 
> See above!!!
> 
> Darn you ladies
> Seriously... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




somebody called  



Carrieannew said:


> Keep up




   



disneykip said:


> Angy - congrats on the AP rate.  Hope you can keep it a secret.
> 
> Timmy/Angy/Carrie/Mel - you are cracking me up.  Makes me want to change my trip in December and ditch my Mom.  Someday I will get on a trip with you all.  It would be a blast.
> 
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day!!



do that  you hear!!! and make it soon!!!!  My co worker at work.. who keeps on telling me I am going to H3LL since 1991 ( thats whole def'rent story!!!) 



 said the end is in 4 years... 2012    so make it soon!!!



OK whats for lunch..... am hungry!!!!!!!  Lunch on 38 or 41 will do but would really preffer the snacks on 36


----------



## acm563

disneykip said:


> Angy - congrats on the AP rate.  Hope you can keep it a secret.
> Timmy/Angy/Carrie/Mel - you are cracking me up.  Makes me want to change my trip in December and ditch my Mom.  Someday I will get on a trip with you all.  It would be a blast.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day!!



Believe me we would love to have you, I might even kick Genesis off a dinner reservation or two for you 



ANTSS2001 said:


> BACK.... MAC'eeeee it is the batteries that is giving me trouble.... I had to leave my cell since they are ordering from next door town a new batteries to fit in.... so if you get another 610 number.... hmm most likely thats me again...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh  if you put it that way!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OK whats for lunch..... am hungry!!!!!!!  Lunch on 38 or 41 will do but would really preffer the snacks on 36




Hmmm, Timmy...one other thing you might want to remember is dont leave your phone anywhere the temp is HOT...I made the mistake of leaving my EnVy in the car by accident for about 25 minutes, came out and it had a message saying phone turned off due to escessive temperatures which may have destroyed your battery... 
Actually Timmy I prefer it on a 39 (go look at his pic on myspace you will know who he is The snacks I think would work really nicely on a 42


----------



## disneykip

You girls will appreciate this.  

I am working from home today  because I slept funny so am having neck muscle issues and hurts to turn my head to the right (hard to drive that way).  

I sent my boss an IM telling him this.  He is so compationate and tells me to let him know if I need anything and they will send meals on wheels over.   

I proceed to tell my friend at work (also in IM) and she reads it wrong at first and thought it said MALES on wheels.   

Now that is my kind of wheel program!!   

Ok - back to only looking to the left and my heating pad.


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Believe me we would love to have you, I might even kick Genesis off a dinner reservation or two for you
> 
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> Hmmm, Timmy...one other thing you might want to remember is dont leave your phone anywhere the temp is HOT...I made the mistake of leaving my EnVy in the car by accident for about 25 minutes, came out and it had a message saying phone turned off due to escessive temperatures which may have destroyed your battery...
> Actually Timmy I prefer it on a 39 (go look at his pic on myspace you will know who he is The snacks I think would work really nicely on a 42



your myspace or mine.... "going to look now..."


----------



## acm563

disneykip said:


> You girls will appreciate this.
> 
> I am working from home today  because I slept funny so am having neck muscle issues and hurts to turn my head to the right (hard to drive that way).
> 
> I sent my boss an IM telling him this.  He is so compationate and tells me to let him know if I need anything and they will send meals on wheels over.
> 
> I proceed to tell my friend at work (also in IM) and she reads it wrong at first and thought it said MALES on wheels.
> 
> Now that is my kind of wheel program!!
> 
> Ok - back to only looking to the left and my heating pad.



I'll have a 39 combo with a diet Dr Pepper on the side...hmm, maybe make that some whipped cream, chocolate syrup and some strawberries....


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Beautiful day here today, hope y'all have a good one!
> 
> Half day at work today, and then the rest of the week off.  Tonight is the Allman Brothers with Ratdog, and then tomorrow I am biking up to RI.  If anyone is near URI, I am planning on stopping for lunch at Mews Tavern, which was recommeded by a beer representative, so it has to be good, right?
> 
> So, everyone have a good day and enjoy your weekend as well.



Augie, Have a great time.. 



acm563 said:


> I am excited so I have to share it
> AP rates areout which I have been waiting on..Genesis had wanted to stay at POFQ in October but with 3 WDW trips planned for me in October I just couldnt swing it being the bad selfish mother that I am but with AP rates I was able to book POFQ for less than $200 total more(and I had a bounceback rate before) so we are now staying at POFQ...Not certain I will tell him I think I am going to TRY to keep it a secret...(I am so not good at keeping surprises from him so this one is going to kill me...) and with AP rates now, what I just saved on my December trip just paid for what I added to the October one.... I am doing the Happy Dance





PirateMel said:


> Woo hoo - can't pass up the deal - Booked at POP - party time.
> Now I just need a good Ding - Bad AP, bad AP



Mel glad to see you are going to join us for December. I'll need to call as see if I can get a better deal for Dec but still staying at POP. 



ANTSS2001 said:


> me too... out of vaca after Sept trip... but... you know whe it is winter.. all sort of germs flies around.... repeat after me...
> 
> Monday.... "I am achy... omg everybody is sick around.. I hope I dont get anything... I hate being sick....
> 
> Tuesday... "sporting the new Puff Vicks.... acchoooo... acchooo... opps excuse me guys... something must be in the air... i will be right back let me grab another vit. c...
> 
> Wednesday " why do we need visine ??????  " timmy are you ok.. are you crying ?? Err me ??  naaahh.. it must be allergies or something... and I have a head ache... arggh..."
> 
> Thursday... "comes to work slugish.... wearing 2 sweaters... (no I dont wear sweater at work so if you see me with a sweater something is wrong...)... "can we turn the heat up... brrr it is really cold.... omg... "
> 
> Friday.... "driving to airport at 4AM ... flight leaves at 6AM.... take cell phone out.. in her bedroomy voice.... " Sal... I thibnk I caught the flu.... I will be back Monday.... Sal.. FLU ????????  stay off for a week.. nobody wants your germs here at work"
> 
> Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  LOL





ANTSS2001 said:


> and wehat about just doing a weekend.... a friday  sick.. and then Saturday and flying out late Sunday!!!  and if I get my days adjusted... I will sacrifice G and have you as my roomie instead!!!!!!!!!  See I am willing to sacrifice my chance for love here... c'mon...c'mon..c'mon...
> 
> "looks at care... hmmm she looks asleep... sneaking out... knocks next door...  G... are you UP ??? a 30 some yr old dicrepit woman needs company" .



Timmy, if you can get out of work and get a good airfare, you can always stay with me.  I have no roomie...  Would love to have you join us..


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> You girls will appreciate this.
> 
> I am working from home today  because I slept funny so am having neck muscle issues and hurts to turn my head to the right (hard to drive that way).
> 
> I sent my boss an IM telling him this.  He is so compationate and tells me to let him know if I need anything and they will send meals on wheels over.
> 
> I proceed to tell my friend at work (also in IM) and she reads it wrong at first and thought it said MALES on wheels.
> 
> Now that is my kind of wheel program!!
> 
> Ok - back to only looking to the left and my heating pad.



woohoo make that too please!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



ANTSS2001 said:


> your myspace or mine.... "going to look now..."



quoting myself here... MAC'eeeeeeee  your 39 is really 31 and hmmm not a bad 39 for a 31.... But my 39 is 39 and a bad choice because this 39 is already on someone's plate... hmmm did I make sense at all..


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> your myspace or mine.... "going to look now..."



Mine you silly goose, I am not lusting after any of YOUR men, although 27 sounds yummy... Look in my My Photos album, I believe it is my 3rd pic [actually I moved him up the otehr day he is #1 in all ways...lol]


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> quoting myself here... MAC'eeeeeeee  your 39 is really 31 and hmmm not a bad 39 for a 31.... But my 39 is 39 and a bad choice because this 39 is already on someone's plate... hmmm did I make sense at all..



How scary is it that I understood that????


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Look in my My Photos album, I believe it is my 3rd pic



 I wenty and look at the 3rd post/pic and all I saw was a Handsome Dork !!!!!!   ok.. will have to look again.... for the right 39 who is 31... and not really 39

Mac'eeeeeeeee  yes that is scary that you do understand me so well...


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Timmy, if you can get out of work and get a good airfare, you can always stay with me.  I have no roomie...  Would love to have you join us..



TT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


going to walmart to buy all the ear plugs for TT .. just in case...


----------



## ANTSS2001

Orlando Offers 
Orlando to Albany for $95 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday and Saturday, September 3 through September 30, 2008 only  
Orlando to Cleveland for $95 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday-Thursday, September 3 through September 30, 2008 only  
Orlando to Columbus for $87 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through September 30, 2008 only  
Orlando to Nashville for $75 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through November 19, 2008 only  
Orlando to New Orleans for $67 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through October 29, 2008 only  
Orlando to Philadelphia for $95 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through November 19, 2008 only  
Orlando to Washington (Dulles) for $71 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through October 29, 2008 only



Care.... I am carefully watching... Friday... Saturday... and Sunday!!!  We can fly out together on Sunday!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> Orlando Offers
> Orlando to Albany for $95 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday and Saturday, September 3 through September 30, 2008 only
> Orlando to Cleveland for $95 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday-Thursday, September 3 through September 30, 2008 only
> Orlando to Columbus for $87 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through September 30, 2008 only
> Orlando to Nashville for $75 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through November 19, 2008 only
> Orlando to New Orleans for $67 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through October 29, 2008 only
> Orlando to Philadelphia for $95 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through November 19, 2008 only
> Orlando to Washington (Dulles) for $71 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through October 29, 2008 only
> 
> 
> 
> Care.... I am carefully watching... Friday... Saturday... and Sunday!!!  We can fly out together on Sunday!!!!



NICE, but the wrong way  
I need one to Orlando


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> TT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> going to walmart to buy all the ear plugs for TT .. just in case...



That's right I forgot that you ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ real loud.. On 2nd thought, maybe I better take my offering back.


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> NICE, but the wrong way
> I need one to Orlando



I will be watching.. I will keep watching....  



ttester9612 said:


> That's right I forgot that you ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ real loud.. On 2nd thought, maybe I better take my offering back.



TT ?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> GIR-Prototype said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn Carrie they are just tryng to give you encouragement and feed your AP habit.... Havent you realized that addicts encourage the same behavior in others. The first rule you are taught in therapy that to change the habit you must change the sort of ppl you hang out with and since we are NOT going to let you NOT hang out with us you might as well accept your addiction and give in to it and the pleasures it brings....
> Just think.....Disney....December....Beautiful lights.....snow...(oops take that back you are from CT so you hate snow) so FAKE snow....weather probably 70ish still or high 60s at the worst....warm sun on your face....Mel, Teresa, Me, GENESIS, who is your brother , Tom, Johnfish...what more can you ask for unless its a GREAT Ding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angy - You know as well as I do that I need no encouragement whatsoever.
> 
> 
> I did realize though I think that weekend is always the weekend of holiday party at work. I missed it last year... Each year I hope my prince will showup during the year and I will end up with a date... each year I take my best friend
> 
> All depends on my living situation also.. I might be homeless or between homes.. or who knows.
> 
> And I would love to hang out with G.
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> Orlando Offers
> Orlando to Albany for $95 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday and Saturday, September 3 through September 30, 2008 only
> Orlando to Cleveland for $95 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday-Thursday, September 3 through September 30, 2008 only
> Orlando to Columbus for $87 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through September 30, 2008 only
> Orlando to Nashville for $75 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through November 19, 2008 only
> Orlando to New Orleans for $67 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through October 29, 2008 only
> Orlando to Philadelphia for $95 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through November 19, 2008 only
> Orlando to Washington (Dulles) for $71 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday and Wednesday, September 3 through October 29, 2008 only
> 
> 
> 
> Care.... I am carefully watching... Friday... Saturday... and Sunday!!!  We can fly out together on Sunday!!!!




Oh boy haha.  We shall see


----------



## acm563

Shhhhhhhh....remember today is Wednesday....Wednesday is SERIOUS work stuff day  Wednesday is conference call day beginning at 2pm...which means one of two things...Either I cannot look at disboards while on conference call ( i have already gotten busted for "who do we hear typing" moments...lol) Or you have to promise to post nothing that will cause me to chuckle at the most inappropriate moments until 3pm... I have since learned to turn off cell phone during conf calls after being embarassed by them hearing Chip saying I love u baby, muah, muah, muah muah when #39 called, I have muted sound on pc...but laughter and typing cannot be muted except for *6 and then I forget to hit *6 to unmute when they ask me a question


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Shhhhhhhh....remember today is Wednesday....Wednesday is SERIOUS work stuff day  Wednesday is conference call day beginning at 2pm...which means one of two things...Either I cannot look at disboards while on conference call ( i have already gotten busted for "who do we hear typing" moments...lol) Or you have to promise to post nothing that will cause me to chuckle at the most inappropriate moments until 3pm... I have since learned to turn off cell phone during conf calls after being embarassed by them hearing Chip saying I love u baby, muah, muah, muah muah when #39 called, I have muted sound on pc...but laughter and typing cannot be muted except for *6 and then I forget to hit *6 to unmute when they ask me a question



So now wouldnt be a good time to to hear the sound clip for the song Dont cha? 
Ohhh a video would be even better.. Someone shakin there bum bum


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> acm563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angy - You know as well as I do that I need no encouragement whatsoever.
> 
> All depends on my living situation also.. I might be homeless or between homes.. or who knows.
> 
> And I would love to hang out with G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will never be homeless as long as you know me, you may be relocated to warmer climate but not homeless...
> As for G he is looking forward to getting to meet you
> 
> And since someone just asked me for anyone who doesnt know G is my son Genesis
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> You will never be homeless as long as you know me, you may be relocated to warmer climate but not homeless...
> As for G he is looking forward to getting to meet you
> 
> And since someone just asked me for anyone who doesnt know G is my son Genesis



I like to stalk him on facebook. It makes the day go by faster. 
I think you should kidnap him and make him come in 2 weeks also
I will call in sick for him


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> So now wouldnt be a good time to to hear the sound clip for the song Dont cha?
> Ohhh a video would be even better.. Someone shakin there bum bum



Ummm, Carrie, unlike Me MY BOSS has NO sense of humor and I do mean NONE...Zero, Zip, Nada...which is why I do not work in the office.....


----------



## acm563

acm563 said:


> Ummm, Carrie, unlike Me MY BOSS has NO sense of humor and I do mean NONE...Zero, Zip, Nada...which is why I do not work in the office.....



WOOHOO I take that back...someone must love me today...Just received an email saying Conf call has been cancelled...YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> WOOHOO I take that back...someone must love me today...Just received an email saying Conf call has been cancelled...YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Woot Woot 

Rock on!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Shhhhhhhh....remember today is Wednesday....Wednesday is SERIOUS work stuff day  Wednesday is conference call day beginning at 2pm...which means one of two things...Either I cannot look at disboards while on conference call ( i have already gotten busted for "who do we hear typing" moments...lol) Or you have to promise to post nothing that will cause me to chuckle at the most inappropriate moments until 3pm... I have since learned to turn off cell phone during conf calls after being embarassed by them hearing Chip saying I love u baby, muah, muah, muah muah when #39 called, I have muted sound on pc...but laughter and typing cannot be muted except for *6 and then I forget to hit *6 to unmute when they ask me a question



well if it helps.. you're my letter A in my speed dial....   



acm563 said:


> WOOHOO I take that back...someone must love me today...Just received an email saying Conf call has been cancelled...YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




   



acm563 said:


> You will never be homeless as long as you know me, you may be relocated to warmer climate but not homeless...
> As for G he is looking forward to getting to meet you
> 
> And since someone just asked me for anyone who doesnt know G is my son Genesis



and you will never be hungry even if you haven't meet me!!!!!!!  Will always share her lunch!!!!! 

and as I am realzing this.... You are in Ct.. Mel is in Ma.. and the ding to Providence from PHl is always $39 to $47    MAc'eeeeeeeee  TT... meet me at PHL on Friday at 6AM....


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I like to stalk him on facebook. It makes the day go by faster.
> I think you should kidnap him and make him come in 2 weeks also
> I will call in sick for him


Well, ya see Carrie I did this awful thing to my son....I gave him this HUGE work ethic complex....I may play hookie, because I am the mini boss and so I can do that....but I dont call in sick and I have never allowed G to and it has stuck with him....I made him get a job at 16 and he has not missed a day of work since...EVER...so in 26 years he has NEVER called in sick even when he was sick.... He crushed his hand in the forklift hydraulics one day and I do mean crushed it..He calls me nonchalantly from the ER....ummm, Mom, just wanted you to know #1 I am fine, and you dont have to come to the ER but I kind of had this little accident...(yea like the little accident where his car was crushed, I am thinking) and 3 hours later he is trying to go back to work...and the dr refused to release him back to work that night but he complained so much he was back the next day working with one hand til work found out he hadnt been released from the dr...so he complains so much to the dr he releases him to work desk only job...so nope...G wont play hookie to get off of work....HOWEVER, he called me at noon to let me know that he will have 30 hours vacation time by January 1st saved up


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, ya see Carrie I did this awful thing to my son....I gave him this HUGE work ethic complex....I may play hookie, because I am the mini boss and so I can do that....but I dont call in sick and I have never allowed G to and it has stuck with him....I made him get a job at 16 and he has not missed a day of work since...EVER...so in 26 years he has NEVER called in sick even when he was sick.... He crushed his hand in the forklift hydraulics one day and I do mean crushed it..He calls me nonchalantly from the ER....ummm, Mom, just wanted you to know #1 I am fine, and you dont have to come to the ER but I kind of had this little accident...(yea like the little accident where his car was crushed, I am thinking) and 3 hours later he is trying to go back to work...and the dr refused to release him back to work that night but he complained so much he was back the next day working with one hand til work found out he hadnt been released from the dr...so he complains so much to the dr he releases him to work desk only job...so nope...G wont play hookie to get off of work....HOWEVER, he called me at noon to let me know that he will have 30 hours vacation time by January 1st saved up





Jan  

 

Great time of year to go as well... hehehe


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> HUGE work ethic complex....



me too  !!  I never called out from work.. I come when  am really sick... to a point they have to send me to ER since BP was high...  uh huh even I have a fever I come to work... BUT the problem is WHEN I AM not sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that is the time I call out well !!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Jan
> 
> 
> 
> Great time of year to go as well... hehehe


Well, that will be up to The Game and if he wants to renew his AP that early, he normally wont renew til May 



ANTSS2001 said:


> me too  !!  I never called out from work.. I come when  am really sick... to a point they have to send me to ER since BP was high...  uh huh even I have a fever I come to work... BUT the problem is WHEN I AM not sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that is the time I call out well !!!!!!



      
I dont know what to say  shamey shamey shame


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Well, that will be up to The Game and if he wants to renew his AP that early, he normally wont renew til May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what to say  shamey shamey shame



Timmy <== not ashame of it....    the 1st 5 years I was really good.. I come to work.. I stay to cover for lates... and then realize their calling in sick have a pattern.. the day after superbowl... season starts for baseball... the day after new years.... play offs for sixers and etc... : got me thinking... is that why I am always by myself at work... 

so now they know.. if it is snowing I am not going to work... a decent excuse eh... well I am driving to the mountains the 1st news about snow  Love Snow!!!  

and I will never have a pattern.. since you never know when I good ding rate will show up.. I myself dont know when is the enxt time.. it just happens you know...


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> well if it helps.. you're my letter A in my speed dial....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you will never be hungry even if you haven't meet me!!!!!!!  Will always share her lunch!!!!!
> 
> and as I am realzing this.... You are in Ct.. Mel is in Ma.. and the ding to Providence from PHl is always $39 to $47    MAc'eeeeeeeee  TT... meet me at PHL on Friday at 6AM....




Woo hoo, since I don't work on Fridays I can be there, but 6 am is kinda early for me


----------



## acm563

Well, I have to admit I never know exactly when I am going to need "comp" time for all the hours I put in the week before or have to tell my boss 'you know I am going to have to take the rest of the afternoon off because you are really annoying me and I need to either do that or quit, which would you prefer' to which I then hear Take some time off Angy you have been working too many hours lately as it is 
Thats one of the pleasures of getting old, knowing you are good at what you do and not caring anymore...You can get by with saying what you think . I always say I never lie or manipulate within a relationship but I am the queen of manipulation and many fibs when it comes to my job...However no fibs about calling in sick....


----------



## Johnfish

PirateMel  you need to add a new ticker for december !!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Johnfish said:


> PirateMel  you need to add a new ticker for december !!!!!



Good idea


----------



## NH_Bubba

we don't get sick time it's all Payed time off but I don't call in Sick either. I have called in Well on a few occations this year.  

Sorry can't make it in today feeling way to good to work. 
I've got a great boss and as long we have enough staff to cover us he's fine with it.


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> we don't get sick time it's all Payed time off but I don't call in Sick either. I have called in Well on a few occations this year.
> 
> Sorry can't make it in today feeling way to good to work.
> I've got a great boss and as long we have enough staff to cover us he's fine with it.



 hello friend.... Hope you have a few more nice weather 'well days' to ride the bike before it gets too cool


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> hello friend.... Hope you have a few more nice weather 'well days' to ride the bike before it gets too cool




Hey there how we doing. Thanks I really need all the luck I can get. August hasn't ben a total wash out in New England.


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Hey there how we doing. Thanks I really need all the luck I can get. August hasn't ben a total wash out in New England.



I haveo nly had about 20 hours on the bike this year so not nearly enough


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Carrieannew said:


> Keep up



I'm trying!!


----------



## black562

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm trying!!



I wouldn't take that from the likes of her if I were you....go ahead, tell her what ya told me!!!!  

Hi I'm Joe and I'm a professional pot stirrer...2,880 rooms at Pop, they'll never find me!!!

Note: I AM SO TOTALLY JOKING HERE FOLKS....


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> I wouldn't take that from the likes of her if I were you....go ahead, tell her what ya told me!!!!
> 
> Hi I'm Joe and I'm a professional pot stirrer...2,880 rooms at Pop, they'll never find me!!!



Professional Pot Stirrer?
And here I thought the plaque said you were a "Master Debater."


----------



## black562

GIR-Prototype said:


> Professional Pot Stirrer?
> And here I thought the plaque said you were a "Master Debater."


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> I wouldn't take that from the likes of her if I were you....go ahead, tell her what ya told me!!!!
> 
> Hi I'm Joe and I'm a professional pot stirrer...2,880 rooms at Pop, they'll never find me!!!



  Too funny Joe, have you been listening to our conversations, if not what a true magician you must be as you can even read minds as that is what me and someone else were saying the other day after discussing something we were told...our response was OMG, thank God there are over 2800 rooms at Pop so they can never find us  You have a great sense of humor 

As for stirring pots didnt you gentleman learn anything from your hot oil and water lesson, oil and water do not mix anymore than stirred pots and this board


----------



## GIR-Prototype

acm563 said:


> Too funny Joe, have you been listening to our conversations, if not what a true magician you must be as you can even read minds as that is what me and someone else were saying the other day after discussing something we were told...our response was OMG, thank God there are over 2800 rooms at Pop so they can never find us  You have a great sense of humor
> 
> As for stirring pots didnt you gentleman learn anything from your hot oil and water lesson, oil and water do not mix anymore than stirred pots and this board



We learned it was fun as long as we didn't have to clean up the mess.


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> We learned it was fun as long as we didn't have to clean up the mess.


That is true but sometimes you dont get so lucky as to only have a mess, you have an explosion that backfires and burns and then YOU have to clean it up...Not pretty at all     
For some reason this makes me think of  it kind of has the same smell..... and burnt popcorn stinks


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> I haveo nly had about 20 hours on the bike this year so not nearly enough



What kind of bike do you have?


----------



## acm563

Hope yall have a FANTASTIC evening. Play nicely on Teresas drama free board as you dont want to annoy  MommaT , I promise you  

Think happy thoughts, dont believe anything you hear and only half of what you see and "The sun will come out tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar that tomorrow, there'll be sun...."

Happy  to all...Going out to have dinner with a friend in about an hour so ixiedust: and


----------



## black562

acm563 said:


> Too funny Joe, have you been listening to our conversations, if not what a true magician you must be as you can even read minds as that is what me and someone else were saying the other day after discussing something we were told...our response was OMG, thank God there are over 2800 rooms at Pop so they can never find us  You have a great sense of humor
> 
> As for stirring pots didnt you gentleman learn anything from your hot oil and water lesson, oil and water do not mix anymore than stirred pots and this board


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> I wouldn't take that from the likes of her if I were you....go ahead, tell her what ya told me!!!!
> 
> Hi I'm Joe and I'm a professional pot stirrer...2,880 rooms at Pop, they'll never find me!!!





GIR-Prototype said:


> Professional Pot Stirrer?
> And here I thought the plaque said you were a "Master Debater."





acm563 said:


> Too funny Joe, have you been listening to our conversations, if not what a true magician you must be as you can even read minds as that is what me and someone else were saying the other day after discussing something we were told...our response was OMG, thank God there are over 2800 rooms at Pop so they can never find us  You have a great sense of humor
> 
> As for stirring pots didnt you gentleman learn anything from your hot oil and water lesson, oil and water do not mix anymore than stirred pots and this board



Just remember guys and girls.  This is a DRAMA free thread.  If you want drama please take it some where is.

thank you kindly for obeying the guidelines.


----------



## disneykip

Have a great evening!!  

Now I will have Annie in my head all night!!


----------



## acm563

disneykip said:


> What kind of bike do you have?


Well, unfortunately "I" specifically do not have one but am blessed to be the rider on the back of both a Honda GoldWing and a nice Harley so that makes my day although not the day of the owners when I compare the pluses and negatives of either/or


----------



## acm563

disneykip said:


> Have a great evening!!
> 
> Now I will have Annie in my head all night!!


I am glad to oblige Anything I can do to keep a redhead on "their" minds...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Just remember guys and girls.  This is a DRAMA free thread.  If you want drama please take it some where is.
> 
> thank you kindly for obeying the guidelines.



Thank you Teresa Now I can go play nicely with my friend tonight 
was wondering why you werent answering the phone 
Luv ya lady


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Well, unfortunately "I" specifically do not have one but am blessed to be the rider on the back of both a Honda GoldWing and a nice Harley so that makes my day although not the day of the owners when I compare the pluses and negatives of either/or



Ahh -  you should come visit some time and we could go to the Harley museum.  I heard it is really cool.  My boss got to go for a preview before it opened to the public. 

I would ask if you were coming for the 105th Anniversary party but I know you will be at WDW that weekend.


----------



## acm563

disneykip said:


> Ahh -  you should come visit some time and we could go to the Harley museum.  I heard it is really cool.  My boss got to go for a preview before it opened to the public.
> 
> I would ask if you were coming for the 105th Anniversary party but I know you will be at WDW that weekend.



My brother that lives there in WI has a nice Harley, will send you a pic of it if I can find it but for now I truly must go......Gotta run


----------



## black562

No worries, no drama here...we're just joking around with each other, that's all.

Right guys?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> No worries, no drama here...we're just joking around with each other, that's all.
> 
> Right guys?



Definitely just joking. Although the plaque....does exist.


----------



## black562

GIR-Prototype said:


> Definitely just joking. Although the plaque....does exist.



You just had to go and remind me of that didn't you?


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> I wouldn't take that from the likes of her if I were you....go ahead, tell her what ya told me!!!!
> 
> Hi I'm Joe and I'm a professional pot stirrer...2,880 rooms at Pop, they'll never find me!!!



Go ahead Robert. What did you tell Joe. Would love to hear that. 



acm563 said:


> Hope yall have a FANTASTIC evening. Play nicely on Teresas drama free board as you dont want to annoy  MommaT , I promise you
> 
> Think happy thoughts, dont believe anything you hear and only half of what you see and "The sun will come out tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar that tomorrow, there'll be sun...."
> 
> Happy  to all...Going out to have dinner with a friend in about an hour so ixiedust: and



Angy I agree completely. Funny how some seem to always believe what they hear. Two sides to every story people. 



black562 said:


> No worries, no drama here...we're just joking around with each other, that's all.
> 
> Right guys?



Funny. Didnt seem like joking to me. Stung alittle more than just a joke


----------



## black562

I suppose I should interupt your regularly scheduled program and make a quick statement.  I'm getting the impression that, for whatever reason, I may have offended someone either here or in chat?  If that's the case, I hope everyone realizes that I joke, kid and pick on people I consider my friends and that's all that I've ever done.  If I've said something or made a statement that has come across the wrong way, please tell me and I'll be happy to tell you what I meant.

Again, I'm not sure, but it seems to be the case.

Now, can we go back to joking around and having fun?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Alright...apparently there's been some sort of miscommunication, or misconception. 

I'll say this once, I intend to do my part to keep this thread and community drama free. I don't like social drama at all, except in TV shows. 

That being said, I don't expect to get anymore PMs like the ones Joe and I just got. If I do, I'll start a thread and make the contents completely public.

I recently made a comment, *in a chat not even on this site* about how someone would have to take my camera "from my cold dead hands." 
That particular person whom I was addressing IMed me to make sure I knew she was kidding and to make sure I wasn't upset. We made sure there was no miscommunication and I thought that was that.

Today I got a PM from a third party who is not a moderator. In essence the that person is apparently uninformed about a few things, and wants to make sure Joe and I are not here to start something which is a noble intention.

Rest assured, we come in peace, we mean no harm, and Walt is our leader.

So, the drama didn't occur here, never actually even occurred anywhere, and I'm stating openly for everyone to see that I have no intentions of creating any new drama; in fact, this post is meant specifically to keep the thread drama free by preventing anything from fermenting.

It's all good and drama free, let's keep it that way.  

Now, onto a much more relevant question; does anyone know where I should look here on the DISboards, or who I should call to find out if there's even a remote possibilty I'll run into the remote-controlled Wall*E at WDW?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Carrieannew said:


> Go ahead Robert. What did you tell Joe. Would love to hear that.
> 
> 
> Funny. Didnt seem like joking to me. Stung alittle more than just a joke



Uh...I talk with Joe about um...4 to 12 times a day. The last Disney thing I talked with Joe about was how in the world to find out if the semi-autonomous remote-controlled Wall*E will even be on the WDW grounds let alone out and about when we're there. 

As for stinging, what I remember was there was a "what if the prize patrol walks up and gives us a night in the castle?" conversation. Somebody, I don't remember who said they'd take it and run. And joe's response was, "over my cold dead body." 

Maybe Joe would rather share his prize than have nothing at all. I know I'd rather share with my friends, that's just too cool a thing to keep to yourself.

I hope that takes some of if not most of the sting out of it. Now where's a hug smiley when I need one?


----------



## disneykip

GIR-Prototype said:


> Now, onto a much more relevant question; does anyone know where I should look here on the DISboards, or who I should call to find out if there's even a remote possibilty I'll run into the remote-controlled Wall*E at WDW?



Try calling WDW Merchandising - they should know if it is available now and possibly if it is coming soon.  

I called them when the monorail t-shirts were out but then all sold out quickly and I wanted one right away.  Shipped right to my door!!  Of course, cost more because of shipping but nice to have a place to call.  

Good luck.


----------



## black562

disneykip said:


> Try calling WDW Merchandising - they should know if it is available now and possibly if it is coming soon.
> 
> I called them when the monorail t-shirts were out but then all sold out quickly and I wanted one right away.  Shipped right to my door!!  Of course, cost more because of shipping but nice to have a place to call.
> 
> Good luck.



No No No, he's talking about the actual character for Wall-E that comes out and greets people.

Although, a remote controled one would be cool.


----------



## disneykip

black562 said:


> No No No, he's talking about the actual character for Wall-E that comes out and greets people.
> 
> Although, a remote controled one would be cool.



Oh - sorry.  Easily confused today.   

Hmm - don't know where to go then.  But I would think it would be at HS if it was anywhere.  How is that for no help?


----------



## sand2270

All,

I am not sure what happened today and I really don't want to get in the middle of drama. I am here for fun not drama.

But I do want to clarify something that caught my eye. I am not sure how the "cold dead hand" comment got misconstrued, but that was a conversation between me and Rob in chat. I did IM him on the side to make sure we both knew we were kidding around and we agreed we were. 

So that particular comment didn't have anything to do with anyone else but me and Rob. Please do not choose that as something to go after Rob about. 

Joe, Rob and I have become very close as...and let me clear...friends...I guess as close as you can through this type of channel. I believe they are good guys, just joking around, not trying to hurt anyone. 

Again, I am not trying to create more drama or swirl and really thought hard about even posting anything because I don't want to be in the middle of anything. But I like these guys and I think they just have good intentions.

Regarding Vegas...our intention was not to hurt anyone's feelings by discussing it in chat or the boards. I would hope by now that everyone knows that everyone is welcome. But if not I am stating it now...everyone is welcome. The more the merrier.  I am not saying feelings were hurt but in case they were I wanted to clarify that.

I really like everyone here and laugh my butt off at the posts and the chats. Really helps me get through the days sometimes. I don't like seeing people fight and hope that we can all get back on track for having fun.

I am honestly scared to post this...and I shouldn't be...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

disneykip said:


> Oh - sorry.  Easily confused today.
> 
> Hmm - don't know where to go then.  But I would think it would be at HS if it was anywhere.  How is that for no help?



They do make one that's remote controlled, and they make one that reacts to stuff, including it's matching EVE toy, which is kinda furby-like, but probably waaaaaaay cooler to see.

Edit: I'd love to see what would happen if you approached their actual Wall*E with one of the toys, what the person at the controls would say or have him do. I bet it'd be something awesome.


----------



## acm563

Am at a friends house and had to chuckle and post   Sands we were all JOKING, didnt you read the posts   Joe and Robert were joking and I was joking with them about their oil and water episode, IT WAS A JOKE Noone mentioned chat or anything else. In fact I am the one person that originally invited Joe to this thread and offered a hand of friendship the same as we did with you so there are NO hard feelings...Come on ppl IT WAS A JOKE!!!!!   
So now I am going out for my dinner but I truly wanted to clarify there was NO DRAMA as far as I am aware between Joe, Robert or myself it was the same joking we always do


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Am at a friends house and had to chuckle and post   Sands we were all JOKING, didnt you read the posts   Joe and Robert were joking and I was joking with them about their oil and water episode, IT WAS A JOKE Noone mentioned chat or anything else. In fact I am the one person that originally invited Joe to this thread and offered a hand of friendship the same as we did with you so there are NO hard feelings...Come on ppl IT WAS A JOKE!!!!!
> So now I am going out for my dinner but I truly wanted to clarify there was NO DRAMA as far as I am aware between Joe, Robert or myself it was the same joking we always do




ok good...we are all good...group hug!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> ok good...we are all good...group hug!!!



I dont "do" hugs.. 

But if I did I would do that whole group hug stuffs hehe


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> I dont "do" hugs..
> 
> But if I did I would do that whole group hug stuffs hehe



how bout a high five??


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> how bout a high five??



Yeah I dont do those either

Hehe kidding

I can do the cool hand thing that howie mandel does


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah I dont do those either
> 
> Hehe kidding
> 
> I can do the cool hand thing that howie mandel does



whatever works dude.  We can do that air cheek kiss thing that rich ladies do when they meet for tea.  LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> whatever works dude.  We can do that air cheek kiss thing that rich ladies do when they meet for tea.  LOL



Dude thats perfect

I think it might freak people out though. I should start doin that. Just to see peoples reaction haha


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Dude thats perfect
> 
> I think it might freak people out though. I should start doin that. Just to see peoples reaction haha




the more comfortable I am the more "dude" comes out LOL

we could follow you around with a camera and than post peoples reactions on you tube.


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> the more comfortable I am the more "dude" comes out LOL
> 
> we could follow you around with a camera and than post peoples reactions on you tube.



Can we do it at Disney? Wait no.. people are too nice there.. you wont get the same reaction

We need to pick a city with lots of not nice people.


----------



## ttester9612

Thanks everyone..for keeping this thread drama free.  

I was not in chat and do not care to know what happen either.  I think it would be best that whatever happens in chat stays in chat and not discuss on this thread. That way no misunderstandings can happen.   

 for everyone..


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks everyone..for keeping this thread drama free.
> 
> I was not in chat and do not care to know what happen either.  I think it would be best that whatever happens in chat stays in chat and not discuss on this thread. That way no misunderstandings can happen.
> 
> for everyone..



You were not in chat? Were you with your boyfriend? Its ok you can tell me the truth TT


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> You were not in chat? Were you with your boyfriend? Its ok you can tell me the truth TT



Carrie did you know that because of your remarks on the thread....ppl are starting to believe I have a boyfriend  .....No wonder no body has asked me out...they think I'm already taken.....

Stop that woman.....I'll never get a date at this rate.


----------



## black562

I'm still interested in the whole plutonically making out with people from pluto or something or another????


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Carrie did you know that because of your remarks on the thread....ppl are starting to believe I have a boyfriend  .....No wonder no body has asked me out...they think I'm already taken.....
> 
> Stop that woman.....I'll never get a date at this rate.



Oh snap

Got it. Everyone TT does have a boyfriend but they swing.

Is that better?


----------



## Jenroc

Good moring to everyone !! Just a reminder -- today, at least in Ontario, we are observing "Blackout Day". It is so we can remember what happens when we take advantage of our electrical resources. Please turn off ALL non-esential electrical "things", unplug electronics you are not using on a regular basis and make sure your air conditioners are set at a reasonable temperture. I haven't used my central air for 2 full summers now and I feel better for it. For more info, go to www.blackoutday.ca . Even if you don't live here, you can help -- start your own blackoutday tradition and try and make it an every day thing !!!  See you all tomorrow ..... the computer is going off for the day !!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone, I do hope you have a GLORIOUS DAY.




Jenroc said:


> Good moring to everyone !! Just a reminder -- today, at least in Ontario, we are observing "Blackout Day". It is so we can remember what happens when we take advantage of our electrical resources. Please turn off ALL non-esential electrical "things", unplug electronics you are not using on a regular basis and make sure your air conditioners are set at a reasonable temperture. I haven't used my central air for 2 full summers now and I feel better for it. For more info, go to www.blackoutday.ca . Even if you don't live here, you can help -- start your own blackoutday tradition and try and make it an every day thing !!!  See you all tomorrow ..... the computer is going off for the day !!!!



Jen, that sounds awesome.. I need to do that to.  Luckily I'm not at home so everything is turned of there.   At work it's kind of hard to do that.  I guess I better log out of the DisBoards, some ppl might not believe it's essential..


----------



## rebecca06261

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone, I do hope you have a GLORIOUS DAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen, that sounds awesome.. I need to do that to.  Luckily I'm not at home so everything is turned of there.   At work it's kind of hard to do that.  I guess I better log out of the DisBoards, some ppl might not believe it's essential..



  Are you crazy lady???   The DIS - nonessential???


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> I'm still interested in the whole plutonically making out with people from pluto or something or another????




~~~~~
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




~~~~~


----------



## acm563

Good morning...yawn...stretch....uughhhh..yea yea yea I know it is 9 am and I am not bright eyed and bushy tailed (not sure I should even say that on this board ) I am bleary eyed and butt dragging..... 

Hope eveyone has a glorious day.....


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning Everyone....hope every has a wonderful day.

Looks to be a dreary day here in Boston 

But I have a pic for you...as promised Mel...here is your pic






She cleans up real nice.   She had a wee bit of a prob getting the pic to post so I told her I would do it for her this morning.

Hugs to all


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....hope every has a wonderful day.
> 
> Looks to be a dreary day here in Boston
> 
> But I have a pic for you...as promised Mel...here is your pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cleans up real nice.   She had a wee bit of a prob getting the pic to post so I told her I would do it for her this morning.
> 
> Hugs to all



Thank you


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Thank you



Awwww, as I just said in an email Mel you are beautiful....and its not just an outward beauty "YOU" are beautiful, the person as well....


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Awwww, as I just said in an email Mel you are beautiful....and its not just an outward beauty "YOU" are beautiful, the person as well....



Awww you are so sweet.

Not bad for 43


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Thank you



Any time


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> I'm still interested in the whole plutonically making out with people from pluto or something or another????



Just one of the many services I offer my friend


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Just one of the many services I offer my friend


  Carrie you are TOO much  


(and ahem...to the person that just PMd me in reference to my butt dragging...ahem..u know who u r... thank you I know I have a cute butt, you were free to post that publicly Mr Lurker it didnt have to be in a PM   ) heheh I can still be a SA Mr Lurker that hasnt changed      

My morning has been rushed, sorry no time to reply to emails I will answer I promise...but for now I am going to lunch with the owner of my heart....(G)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrie you are TOO much
> 
> 
> (and ahem...to the person that just PMd me in reference to my butt dragging...ahem..u know who u r... thank you I know I have a cute butt, you were free to post that publicly Mr Lurker it didnt have to be in a PM   ) heheh I can still be a SA Mr Lurker that hasnt changed
> 
> My morning has been rushed, sorry no time to reply to emails I will answer I promise...but for now I am going to lunch with the owner of my heart....(G)



hmmmmm can pm but not post... interesting. 

Have a good Lunch Angy... tell him I said hi


----------



## sand2270

I just wanted to share something that I thought was funny.

If you are a SpongeBob fan you know that Plankton is always trying to take over the Crab Shack.  Well today he decided he was giving up his takeover attempts and opening up a brick-a-brack and bubble gum store called...wait for it...

The Chumporium!!!

I love it!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

And now...I leave you all to go to the dentist's...absurdly hoping to get two fillings. I can remember as a kid hoping for no fillings...my how things change! 

The hope is to get two problem teeth (an upper and lower on the right side) fixed so that they can't cause any problems; especially so they won't cause any pain or problems while I'm at WDW.

....the things we seem to do for Disney...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> I just wanted to share something that I thought was funny.
> 
> If you are a SpongeBob fan you know that Plankton is always trying to take over the Crab Shack.  Well today he decided he was giving up his takeover attempts and opening up a brick-a-brack and bubble gum store called...wait for it...
> 
> The Chumporium!!!
> 
> I love it!!



I don't watch it religiously or anything, but I do enjoy it when I catch it...and that's just hilarious!

Edit: Did you see the one where Plankton controls Spongebob's brain, steals a crabby patty to scan it and discover the secret formula...but ends up getting scanned himself?

...99% Evil, 1% Hot Air.


----------



## PirateMel

GIR-Prototype said:


> And now...I leave you all to go to the dentist's...absurdly hoping to get two fillings. I can remember as a kid hoping for no fillings...my how things change!
> 
> The hope is to get two problem teeth (an upper and lower on the right side) fixed so that they can't cause any problems; especially so they won't cause any pain or problems while I'm at WDW.
> 
> ....the things we seem to do for Disney...



Hope all goes well.  You are a brave one.
I would not go that far for Disney


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> hmmmmm can pm but not post... interesting.
> 
> Have a good Lunch Angy... tell him I said hi



Hmm, not certain which him you were talking about the PMer or The Game. If it was The Game , thats kind of ironic since the whole time we were TRYING to have this nice peaceful lunch his phone kept ringing with text messages....not making any accussations as to who in the world do we know that is text happy or anything but mighty suspicious activity going on there... 



GIR-Prototype said:


> I don't watch it religiously or anything, but I do enjoy it when I catch it...and that's just hilarious!
> 
> Edit: Did you see the one where Plankton controls Spongebob's brain, steals a crabby patty to scan it and discover the secret formula...but ends up getting scanned himself?
> 
> ...99% Evil, 1% Hot Air.


 While I dont like allowing Marie to watch too much TV her all time favorite show when she was younger was SpongeBob and just like I always took that half hour to sit and watch HeMan with G , I always watched SpongeBob with Marie and I think that was my alltime favorite episode 



PirateMel said:


> Hope all goes well.  You are a brave one.
> I would not go that far for Disney


I agree on the hope all goes well at the dentist....


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> I don't watch it religiously or anything, but I do enjoy it when I catch it...and that's just hilarious!
> 
> Edit: Did you see the one where Plankton controls Spongebob's brain, steals a crabby patty to scan it and discover the secret formula...but ends up getting scanned himself?
> 
> ...99% Evil, 1% Hot Air.



That is funny!



acm563 said:


> Hmm, not certain which him you were talking about the PMer or The Game. If it was The Game , thats kind of ironic since the whole time we were TRYING to have this nice peaceful lunch his phone kept ringing with text messages....not making any accussations as to who in the world do we know that is text happy or anything but mighty suspicious activity going on there...
> 
> While I dont like allowing Marie to watch too much TV her all time favorite show when she was younger was SpongeBob and just like I always took that half hour to sit and watch HeMan with G , I always watched SpongeBob with Marie and I think that was my alltime favorite episode
> 
> 
> I agree on the hope all goes well at the dentist....



My favorite is when Sandy (which by the way is where I got Sand from...secret revealed) gets home sick for Texas and Patrick and SpongeBob try to make her feel better.   Patrick starts taunting her by singing "Get a dog little oggie...get a dog" in his doofy Patrick voice.  Kills me everytime I see it.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Hmm, not certain which him you were talking about the PMer or The Game. If it was The Game , thats kind of ironic since the whole time we were TRYING to have this nice peaceful lunch his phone kept ringing with text messages....not making any accussations as to who in the world do we know that is text happy or anything but mighty suspicious activity going on there...



 

He started it haha

Check your email. You need to pass a messege along to G for me


----------



## acm563

[



Carrieannew said:


> He started it haha
> 
> Check your email. You need to pass a messege along to G for me



 I will pass that on to MY secretary Carrie What do I look like hired help    (j/k) You cannot afford my rates...(mind out of gutter ppl) 

and btw I need to point something out to you honey, now please dont be  but I feel the need to tell you the truth. You also asked me to tell him that you have been saying monkey balls longer than he has and while I dont like to get involved in your sibling rivalry, seeing as how I am your mother, I have to tell you an awful truth. G is my biological son, you were actually adopted just this year. With your amnesia we just thought it best to allow you to believe you have been with us from the beginning but sorry, hes been around for 26 yrs, you less than 1 so he owned the terminolgy first...
But I really do love you   Who am I taking to Disney over Labor Day??? YOU


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I will pass that on to MY secretary Carrie What do I look like hired help    (j/k) You cannot afford my rates...(mind out of gutter ppl)
> 
> and btw I need to point something out to you honey, now please dont be  but I feel the need to tell you the truth. You also asked me to tell him that you have been saying monkey balls longer than he has and while I dont like to get involved in your sibling rivalry, seeing as how I am your mother, I have to tell you an awful truth. G is my biological son, you were actually adopted just this year. With your amnesia we just thought it best to allow you to believe you have been with us from the beginning but sorry, hes been around for 26 yrs, you less than 1 so he owned the terminolgy first...
> But I really do love you   Who am I taking to Disney over Labor Day??? YOU




Listen up mother

I still have been saying it longer. I dont care what he says. 

And being that my verizon phone is out of commission right now...you will need to be my messenger. I will try to keep the messeges G rated for ya  

Even though one of them at lunch was not.. not sayin who..


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Listen up mother
> 
> I still have been saying it longer. I dont care what he says.
> 
> And being that my verizon phone is out of commission right now...you will need to be my messenger. I will try to keep the messeges G rated for ya
> 
> Even though one of them at lunch was not.. not sayin who..




tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk  Listen here lil Missy!!!! 
yea yea yea...whatever...as for G rated messages...well since they are all going to "G" I would assume so  but I am not naive..after all he is his mother's child and the apple doesnt fall far from the tree.....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk  Listen here lil Missy!!!!
> yea yea yea...whatever...as for G rated messages...well since they are all going to "G" I would assume so  but I am not naive..after all he is his mother's child and the apple doesnt fall far from the tree.....



 

I cant text.... Its been 2 hours.. i am starting to get the shakes.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I cant text.... Its been 2 hours.. i am starting to get the shakes.



Well the first step towards healing is admitting you have a problem


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well the first step towards healing is admitting you have a problem



I am not from Texas and I do not have a problem


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I am not from Texas and I do not have a problem


And that is called DENIAL!!!!!







 In fact as I recall in this very picture below of us at Prime Time Lil Ms Carrie was told her phone was going to be taken away for texting....lol (heheh still think its funny she didnt realize it was me you were texting to....lol)


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> And that is called DENIAL!!!!!



Sorry but isn't that a river? Maybe I missed something.


----------



## acm563

As some of you know G is a graphics artist/laser jet operator for a major sign manufacturer so he just sent me a picture of his current project...Lucky dog....Everytime we go to Disney he will say Hey Mom, look I cut that sign..or that sign....Now here's another one to add to his collection  






Carrie if your phone was working he would have texted u the pic


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Sorry but isn't that a river? Maybe I missed something.



    In Carries case its a very very long river as well as the Nile...


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> In Carries case its a very very long river as well as the Nile...



Sorry know it was lame but couldn't resist.


----------



## rebecca06261

acm563 said:


> As some of you know G is a graphics artist/laser jet operator for a major sign manufacturer so he just sent me a picture of his current project...Lucky dog....Everytime we go to Disney he will say Hey Mom, look I cut that sign..or that sign....Now here's another one to add to his collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie if your phone was working he would have texted u the pic



Now *that* is awesome


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Sorry know it was lame but couldn't resist.



Awww, but remember you have a "bike" so I can forgive you ANYTHING  even lame jokes


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> Now *that* is awesome



Yea, I know...I am so jealous.... This isnt the first Disney sign he has completed the order on....For him I think its like working for Disney even tho he cant "work for Disney" right now......


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


>


 
*VERY *nice photo of you Mel!! What was the occassion?


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> *VERY *nice photo of you Mel!! What was the occassion?



Funeral (ie:a wedding)


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening everyone.  Did you have an enjoyable day?

I left work early for a dentist appointment, luckily mind was only a checkup and cleaning....Rob, I pray you are doing okay.  

Called Disney to see if there were any special AP rates for Dec, good thing I did, I was able to save $155 still staying at POP with DP.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> *VERY *nice photo of you Mel!! What was the occassion?



Thanks Sha!
My youngest cousin's wedding - dumb girl


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> As some of you know G is a graphics artist/laser jet operator for a major sign manufacturer so he just sent me a picture of his current project...Lucky dog....Everytime we go to Disney he will say Hey Mom, look I cut that sign..or that sign....Now here's another one to add to his collection
> 
> Carrie if your phone was working he would have texted u the pic



That is so great.  How fun!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## disneykip

PirateMel said:


> Thanks Sha!
> My youngest cousin's wedding - dumb girl



But you were looking good!!  Nice picture!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> And that is called DENIAL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact as I recall in this very picture below of us at Prime Time Lil Ms Carrie was told her phone was going to be taken away for texting....lol (heheh still think its funny she didnt realize it was me you were texting to....lol)



 

Ahh memories


----------



## MATTERHORN

PirateMel said:


> Thanks Sha!
> My youngest cousin's wedding - dumb girl



  Had to laugh at that!!

Andrea


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> As some of you know G is a graphics artist/laser jet operator for a major sign manufacturer so he just sent me a picture of his current project...Lucky dog....Everytime we go to Disney he will say Hey Mom, look I cut that sign..or that sign....Now here's another one to add to his collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie if your phone was working he would have texted u the pic



I got to see the picture of the completed one


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I got to see the picture of the completed one



On I know he better not have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ahh memories



Actually really really GREAT memories


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> On I know he better not have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Haha

Oh snap

Did he send me the photo first

Ohhhhhhhh WOOT WOOT


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Haha
> 
> Oh snap
> 
> Did he send me the photo first
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh WOOT WOOT



 Well, I guess G better be thinking these things through a little bit better as now I guess you will have to get a room booked for December since G will now have no place to stay since I am no loinger sharing!!!


----------



## acm563

Ha!! I see threats work on G....lol

An artists work in progress....


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening everyone.  Did you have an enjoyable day?
> 
> I left work early for a dentist appointment, luckily mind was only a checkup and cleaning....Rob, I pray you are doing okay.
> 
> Called Disney to see if there were any special AP rates for Dec, good thing I did, I was able to save $155 still staying at POP with DP.



Thank you...I had 12 x-rays and a rebuild of a tooth; the most troublesome one. It should hold until after WDW, when I'll have it ground down to accept a crown.

I'll be getting the other problem tooth worked on on Friday the 22nd...also before WDW.

But at this point, I can once again easily chew on both sides of my mouth...the better to take advantage of the Free Dining Plan with!!


----------



## black562

And I'm sure your dentist was very proud that you'll be stuffing yourself full of all the food that he spends his life telling you not to eat...LOL.

Doesn't matter....your mouth and free dining = Disney placing an emergency reorder of food supplies.


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> I'll be going from Aug 28-Sept 5



Just realizing this now   

you guys leaves the day I get in... what time are you planning on leaving POP?? I might be able to get a glimps of you guys at the lobby!!!

  and I am going to miss Angy totally!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> And I'm sure your dentist was very proud that you'll be stuffing yourself full of all the food that he spends his life telling you not to eat...LOL.
> 
> Doesn't matter....your mouth and free dining = Disney placing an emergency reorder of food supplies.



No promises, but I'll try.

Tell you this though...I'd hate to be in the quartermaster's shoes if I was on an all-inclusive cruise.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning friends and dispeeps who aren't addicted yet. . .have a wonderful morning. . .


----------



## Johnfish

Good morning!!!  Can't wait for my december trip!! Starting 4 12 hour shifts Ughh Hope I make it throught the weekend.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning DisFriends and DisPeeps. 

Yesterday my son turned 24, where does the time go  because I feel like I'm only 30, so how can I have a son that's only 6 yrs younger then me.... 

I took today off, have a lot of errands to run to get ready for Dad's surprise birthday party tomorrow.    Went downstairs to the basement, to do some  and I smelled something nasty    It appears that my sewage might be backing up, so now I'm waiting for the plumber   I pray that's not what it is.



GIR-Prototype said:


> Thank you...I had 12 x-rays and a rebuild of a tooth; the most troublesome one. It should hold until after WDW, when I'll have it ground down to accept a crown.
> 
> I'll be getting the other problem tooth worked on on Friday the 22nd...also before WDW.
> 
> But at this point, I can once again easily chew on both sides of my mouth...the better to take advantage of the Free Dining Plan with!!



Rob, you need to take care of those teeth because you want to enjoy the food at Disney... 



Johnfish said:


> Good morning!!!  Can't wait for my december trip!! Starting 4 12 hour shifts Ughh Hope I make it throught the weekend.



John, glad to see that you are joining us in Dec, we will all have a blast.   Sorry you have to work this weekend, but remember more money for Disney.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning DisFriends and DisPeeps.
> 
> Yesterday my son turned 24, where does the time go  because I feel like I'm only 30, so how can I have a son that's only 6 yrs younger then me....
> 
> I took today off, have a lot of errands to run to get ready for Dad's surprise birthday party tomorrow.  Went downstairs to the basement, to do some  and I smelled something nasty   It appears that my sewage might be backing up, so now I'm waiting for the plumber  I pray that's not what it is.


 
Good morning everyone..

T I thought you were 30 also   Hope its nothing bad with your basement/line.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone..
> 
> T I thought you were 30 also   Hope its nothing bad with your basement/line.



Sha your so sweet.  Thanks

BTW I still have received Timmy's package....   I am really starting to think she did not mail it.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, I guess G better be thinking these things through a little bit better as now I guess you will have to get a room booked for December since G will now have no place to stay since I am no loinger sharing!!!




Mean mom you are. I would gladly share my room with G. 




acm563 said:


> Ha!! I see threats work on G....lol
> 
> An artists work in progress....



threats hehe. Lovely
I still saw it first hahaha


----------



## disneykip

Good Morning everyone!!!  Finally Friday!!    

TT - hope things with the plumber ends up being something minor.   
And hope the party goes well!!  Enjoy!


Everyone have a great weekend!  My brother and family are coming in from New Mexico today so picking them up and going to my parents.  I will be without  since my parents only have dialup.  Behave and I look forward to catching up with everything on Sunday!


----------



## Carrieannew

*Guess who booked a room for Dec yesterday

I did I did. You guys are such bad influences on me. How I am going to pull it off is another story as I have no vacation time left and we are not allowed vacation time between Nov and Dec. Where there is a will.. there is a way. *


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sha your so sweet. Thanks
> 
> BTW I still have received Timmy's package.... I am really starting to think she did not mail it.


 
I have faith... course I have a couple things to mail to a few people of things I got in Germany. Just havent gotten around to it. Boxes and envelopes are now addressed. Cards were done for a couple a month ago. just need to take to post office


----------



## ttester9612

disneykip said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!  Finally Friday!!
> 
> TT - hope things with the plumber ends up being something minor.
> And hope the party goes well!!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend!  My brother and family are coming in from New Mexico today so picking them up and going to my parents.  I will be without  since my parents only have dialup.  Behave and I look forward to catching up with everything on Sunday!



Thanks and enjoy your weekend with the family.


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> I will be without  since my parents only have dialup.


 
am thinking laptop + aircard... its a good thing


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Just realizing this now
> 
> and I am going to miss Angy totally!!!


   I am VERY disappointed Timmy...



Johnfish said:


> Good morning!!!  Can't wait for my december trip!! Starting 4 12 hour shifts Ughh Hope I make it throught the weekend.


 As T said more Disney money 



ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning DisFriends and DisPeeps.
> 
> Yesterday my son turned 24, where does the time go  because I feel like I'm only 30, so how can I have a son that's only 6 yrs younger then me....
> 
> I took today off, have a lot of errands to run to get ready for Dad's surprise birthday party tomorrow.    Went downstairs to the basement, to do some  and I smelled something nasty    It appears that my sewage might be backing up, so now I'm waiting for the plumber   I pray that's not what it is
> John, glad to see that you are joining us in Dec, we will all have a blast.   Sorry you have to work this weekend, but remember more money for Disney.



Yes, I know the feeling on the kids being in their mid 20's G will be on the downward side next month 
As for the plumber it makes me remember when you were waiting for the heating/ac guy to come that time   Be certain to view the plumber from the front view only , unless he's a muscle bound hottie, then take pics  



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone..
> 
> T I thought you were 30 also   Hope its nothing bad with your basement/line.


Good morning Sha


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Mean mom you are. I would gladly share my room with G.
> 
> threats hehe. Lovely
> I still saw it first hahaha


Yes, and the text message I received from him with it was not very nice  so he is still in deep doo doo with me 



disneykip said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!  Finally Friday!!
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend!  My brother and family are coming in from New Mexico today so picking them up and going to my parents.  I will be without  since my parents only have dialup.  Behave and I look forward to catching up with everything on Sunday!


Enjoy your weekend Kip  



Carrieannew said:


> *Guess who booked a room for Dec yesterday
> 
> I did I did. You guys are such bad influences on me. How I am going to pull it off is another story as I have no vacation time left and we are not allowed vacation time between Nov and Dec. Where there is a will.. there is a way. *


WooHoo  but you already know how happy I am with that  so hmmm, now this means if I find me a muscle bound bartender to play with that I can throw G in your room for the night??????????????????   and gee in one week I have been accused of spending a mans money and being a bad influence all Disney related.... Isnt it nice to be so co dependent and to be enablers.


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneykip said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!  Finally Friday!!
> 
> TT - hope things with the plumber ends up being something minor.
> And hope the party goes well!!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend!  My brother and family are coming in from New Mexico today so picking them up and going to my parents.  I will be without  since my parents only have dialup.  Behave and I look forward to catching up with everything on Sunday!



Have a great Friday and a great time at your parents!!!  

Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> As for the plumber it makes me remember when you were waiting for the heating/ac guy to come that time   Be certain to view the plumber from the front view only , unless he's a muscle bound hottie, then take pics



There were 2 plumbers this time..only one was worth watching   ..oh if I was only 20 years younger    Luckily the sewage was not the problem, the main drain that is connected to the sewage system was clogged in a bad way.. it took awhile for them to unclogged and then clean up the mess.  Thank God it did not cost me a fortune.  Now I'm ready to get started with what I had plan to do today.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yes, and the text message I received from him with it was not very nice  so he is still in deep doo doo with me
> 
> Enjoy your weekend Kip
> 
> 
> WooHoo  but you already know how happy I am with that  so hmmm, now this means if I find me a muscle bound bartender to play with that I can throw G in your room for the night??????????????????   and gee in one week I have been accused of spending a mans money and being a bad influence all Disney related.... Isnt it nice to be so co dependent and to be enablers.



Sweet. I am glad I got him in trouble. Feels good. Haha  

Haha maybe he would rather hang out in my room anyways. Might not have to throw him. Cause ya know. Im cool like that.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> *Guess who booked a room for Dec yesterday
> 
> I did I did. You guys are such bad influences on me. How I am going to pull it off is another story as I have no vacation time left and we are not allowed vacation time between Nov and Dec. Where there is a will.. there is a way. *




Guess I better book mine too...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning friends and dispeeps who aren't addicted yet. . .have a wonderful morning. . .



And I hope you're having a good morning too! 



ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning DisFriends and DisPeeps.
> 
> I took today off, have a lot of errands to run to get ready for Dad's surprise birthday party tomorrow.    Went downstairs to the basement, to do some  and I smelled something nasty    It appears that my sewage might be backing up, so now I'm waiting for the plumber   I pray that's not what it is.
> 
> Rob, you need to take care of those teeth because you want to enjoy the food at Disney...



Good morning to you too! I'm glad to read that your sewage problem wasn't too horrendous. I'm trying to take care of my mouth, because it's not like I can get a "mouth transplant" or anything you know?



disneykip said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!  Finally Friday!!



And a good morning to you too DK!



Carrieannew said:


> *Guess who booked a room for Dec yesterday *



You did! And I can practically guarantee you'll have fun!



MATTERHORN said:


> Have a great Friday and a great time at your parents!!!
> 
> Andrea



How's your friday going Andrea? Well, I hope.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Sweet. I am glad I got him in trouble. Feels good. Haha
> 
> Haha maybe he would rather hang out in my room anyways. Might not have to throw him. Cause ya know. Im cool like that.


 Yes we know you ar ecool like that, and no you cant pimp out a pimp... 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Guess I better book mine too...


Make sure you book it for between the 11-16th  



GIR-Prototype said:


> Good morning to you too! I'm glad to read that your sewage problem wasn't too horrendous. I'm trying to take care of my mouth, because it's not like I can get a "mouth transplant" or anything you know?


 Ouch, a painful thought!


----------



## acm563

MATTERHORN said:


> Have a great Friday and a great time at your parents!!!
> 
> Andrea



BTW. beautiful pics of you and your kids on the photo threads


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Make sure you book it for between the 11-16th
> 
> !



right now I have the 6th to the 11... will just have to do it to 13th.. I think....


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> right now I have the 6th to the 11... will just have to do it to 13th.. I think....




Sounds like a plan... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

and *CARRIE* woohoo do you realize this.....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Sounds like a plan...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> and *CARRIE* woohoo do you realize this.....



Wooohooo

14 sleeps 

I can not wait


----------



## katydidbug1

Afternoon All~~

Hope everyone is having a great day  

Having a pretty good one myself, after a crazy busy week, get to go out to lunch and then to a party for our intern, today is her last day.... going to miss her, she was a huge help on the project I have been working on.

Hugs to all!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

luto: <===


----------



## sand2270

a bunch of you have trips coming up soon.  I am very jealous! 

I can't wait to see pictures and hear about the trips!


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> a bunch of you have trips coming up soon.  I am very jealous!
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures and hear about the trips!



c'mon...c'mon...c'mon december is quiet a ways!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> c'mon...c'mon...c'mon december is quiet a ways!!!!!!!!!!



ok well not everyone!! LOL  Still sooner than my trip for May 09


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> ok well not everyone!! LOL  Still sooner than my trip for May 09


  But Dec. 08 is before may 09.... c'mon..cmon....c'mon !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> But Dec. 08 is before may 09.... c'mon..cmon....c'mon !!!!!!!!!!!



that's what I meant goofball.  Your Dec trip is sooner than my May 09...therefore I am jealous of YOU!  LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> that's what I meant goofball.  Your Dec trip is sooner than my May 09...therefore I am jealous of YOU!  LOL



which means.. you just need to fly in Dec... and so you wont have to have this kind of sensation


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> which means.. you just need to fly in Dec... and so you wont have to have this kind of sensation




oohhhh now I get it.  That's right I forgot I said I was a maybe for the Dec trip.  I didn't post an update, I won't be able to make Dec.  I really can't afford it.  I am still hoping I can make one of the fall trips in 09 to meet people.


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> oohhhh now I get it.  That's right I forgot I said I was a maybe for the Dec trip.  I didn't post an update, I won't be able to make Dec.  I really can't afford it.  I am still hoping I can make one of the fall trips in 09 to meet people.



  If there is a will there is a way.....


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> If there is a will there is a way.....



exactly


----------



## ANTSS2001

and now the way is calling even if it is againts my will... time to go to work....


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Afternoon All~~
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day
> 
> Having a pretty good one myself, after a crazy busy week, get to go out to lunch and then to a party for our intern, today is her last day.... going to miss her, she was a huge help on the project I have been working on.
> 
> Hugs to all!!


 Hello Miss Cait  



ANTSS2001 said:


> luto: <===


 Ummm, Timmy you are in love with a dog carrying a bone....??? Hehehhe I could go somewhere with that but wont.... 



sand2270 said:


> a bunch of you have trips coming up soon.  I am very jealous!
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures and hear about the trips!



Well, Amy that is what Carrie said as well, that she couldnt afford to go or take time off from work but with much bad influences prodding her she found the will and the way.... so you can do it..............


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> and now the way is calling even if it is againts my will... time to go to work....



Have a fantastic day my dear friend


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well, Amy that is what Carrie said as well, that she couldnt afford to go or take time off from work but with much bad influences prodding her she found the will and the way.... so you can do it..............



you guys are such a bad influence  

Wouldn't be smart of me to do it this year...However, if things go the way I am hoping they do next year I plan on making one of the fall trips .


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> you guys are such a bad influence
> 
> Wouldn't be smart of me to do it this year...However, if things go the way I am hoping they do next year I plan on making one of the fall trips .



  I say give up one of your trips with your boyfriend and meet us instead   I mean this GROUP and Disney is way better than silly boy


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Have a fantastic day my dear friend



MAC"eeeeeeeeeee  I know I will... the day started with a nice fresh cup of coffee!!!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I say give up one of your trips with your boyfriend and meet us instead   I mean this GROUP and Disney is way better than silly boy




LOL that's funny.  But not gonna happen!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MAC'eeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, Amy that is what Carrie said as well, that she couldnt afford to go or take time off from work but with much bad influences prodding her she found the will and the way.... so you can do it..............



Well mine is still a maybe. But I did book a room because I dont want to miss the AP rates. If I can get good airfare... and fake sick.. I'm there.


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> MAC'eeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????



lol...Ok..i got it, I got it....  Sometimes I am dense give me a break.... 



Carrieannew said:


> Well mine is still a maybe. But I did book a room because I dont want to miss the AP rates. If I can get good airfare... and fake sick.. I'm there.



Excuse me there is no TRY only DO...and it is NOT a MAYBE....


----------



## GIR-Prototype

acm563 said:


> lol...Ok..i got it, I got it....  Sometimes I am dense give me a break....
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me there is no TRY only DO...and it is NOT a MAYBE....



"Do or do not, there is no try."
I love that line!


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> "Do or do not, there is no try."
> I love that line!


----------



## NH_Bubba

GIR-Prototype said:


> "Do or do not, there is no try."
> I love that line!



Is that like those who can do and those who can't Manage!

Sorry ACM Like I said I can't pass up the chance for a easy one.  OH Ya and I am in Management.


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Is that like those who can do and those who can't Manage!
> 
> Sorry ACM Like I said I can't pass up the chance for a easy one.  OH Ya and I am in Management.




 I was getting ready to say and Gee I thought you and I were friends  
None of my ppl feel that way about me tho...(heheh ,or if they do it is a VERY well kept secret...lol)
and I think you should also listen to bad influences and add to your days at WDW


----------



## Natalie_89

newly single... can i join in lol


----------



## acm563

Natalie_89 said:


> newly single... can i join in lol



 again Natalie   Jump right in


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> I was getting ready to say and Gee I thought you and I were friends
> None of my ppl feel that way about me tho...(heheh ,or if they do it is a VERY well kept secret...lol)
> and I think you should also listen to bad influences and add to your days at WDW



Same here most of the people on our staff used to work with me in the field and it's a running joke that once you go uptown you forget what it was like. NOT.

I don't get in till the 4th and most of you are gone on th 2nd. so I'd have to move my trip up to the Saturday the 30th? I know the airfare is the same so it's just the cost to change flights. The Disney reservation system has been down this afternoon.but there was avalability when I looked earlier.  Things that make you go HMMMM Been a real slow day at work.


----------



## Carrieannew

NH_Bubba said:


> Same here most of the people on our staff used to work with me in the field and it's a running joke that once you go uptown you forget what it was like. NOT.
> 
> I don't get in till the 4th and most of you are gone on th 2nd. so I'd have to move my trip up to the Saturday the 30th? I know the airfare is the same so it's just the cost to change flights. The Disney reservation system has been down this afternoon.but there was avalability when I looked earlier.  Things that make you go HMMMM Been a real slow day at work.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Same here most of the people on our staff used to work with me in the field and it's a running joke that once you go uptown you forget what it was like. NOT.
> 
> I don't get in till the 4th and most of you are gone on th 2nd. so I'd have to move my trip up to the Saturday the 30th? I know the airfare is the same so it's just the cost to change flights. The Disney reservation system has been down this afternoon.but there was avalability when I looked earlier.  Things that make you go HMMMM Been a real slow day at work.



I defintly agree with the first paragraph there...even with nursing I started out as a Nursing Assistant long before I was an RN, and then an RN Manager. The same thing with my current position, started out at the bottom, then became a District Manager before I was a Regional Manager. I work part time as the Ops Manager but have NO desire to make that full time EVER...


As for increasing your dates to Sat the 30th  great idea   I think you should go for it


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Awww, but remember you have a "bike" so I can forgive you ANYTHING  even lame jokes



Been meaning to throw this out there. This is one of my toy's.





Need to take some new shots of the other one.


----------



## black562

GIR-Prototype said:


> "Do or do not, there is no try."
> I love that line!



Hey Rob, are you keeping a close watch on that trip ticker?  The numbers are starting to get pretty low...how do you feel about that?  We're under the two-week mark, where anticipation starts to eat at your soul.  The worst day is the day we leave, that will be the slowest day at work I'll ever have....but at least I leave an hour early.  It'll also seem like the longest day of classes ever for you, I wonder why?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thanks for the hellos. . .I had a "fantastic" day today so far. . .(that is sarcasm).  Went to a class at work to get stroke certified and the computer program was not working. . .SURPRISE SURPRISE SURPRISE. . .what nonsense.  Class was supposed to be 4 hrs. . .started at 8, didn't get home till 2. . .UGH. . .

Can anyone say BANANA DANCE. . .


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Been meaning to throw this out there. This is one of my toy's.
> 
> 
> Need to take some new shots of the other one.


Beautiful bike


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Hey Rob, are you keeping a close watch on that trip ticker?  The numbers are starting to get pretty low...how do you feel about that?  We're under the two-week mark, where anticipation starts to eat at your soul.  The worst day is the day we leave, that will be the slowest day at work I'll ever have....but at least I leave an hour early.  It'll also seem like the longest day of classes ever for you, I wonder why?





nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks for the hellos. . .I had a "fantastic" day today so far. . .(that is sarcasm).  Went to a class at work to get stroke certified and the computer program was not working. . .SURPRISE SURPRISE SURPRISE. . .what nonsense.  Class was supposed to be 4 hrs. . .started at 8, didn't get home till 2. . .UGH. . .
> 
> Can anyone say BANANA DANCE. . .


----------



## Johnfish

Hi All  its been a miserable day for me. Hope its been better for all of you!


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks for the hellos. . .I had a "fantastic" day today so far. . .(that is sarcasm).  Went to a class at work to get stroke certified and the computer program was not working. . .SURPRISE SURPRISE SURPRISE. . .what nonsense.  Class was supposed to be 4 hrs. . .started at 8, didn't get home till 2. . .UGH. . .
> 
> Can anyone say BANANA DANCE. . .



HOORAY!! I can't believe it's getting so close for you!!!   


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Johnfish said:


> Hi All  its been a miserable day for me. Hope its been better for all of you!



Sorry to hear that. Maybe you'll have a REALLY great weekend to make up for it!!  

Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

Natalie_89 said:


> newly single... can i join in lol



 Natalie to the Wonderful World of the Singles who are for the Love of Disney Thread.  Glad you decided to join us.. Come share your love for Disney



Johnfish said:


> Hi All  its been a miserable day for me. Hope its been better for all of you!



 sounds like you need a   Just remember Disney in December.


----------



## Johnfish

Thanks for all the good thoughts everyone!  I am doing better.  Work was a bear!  I have 3 more 12 hour days ahead of me. I hope they are better than today other wise they will be picking me up with a stick and a spoon LOL  (of course monday is a double time day so that would be good even if I were dead)


I am trying to keep Dorys advice from Finding Nemo in mind

"keep on swimming, keep on swimming"


----------



## ttester9612

Johnfish said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts everyone!  I am doing better.  Work was a bear!  I have 3 more 12 hour days ahead of me. I hope they are better than today other wise they will be picking me up with a stick and a spoon LOL  (of course monday is a double time day so that would be good even if I were dead)
> 
> 
> I am trying to keep Dorys advice from Finding Nemo in mind
> 
> "keep on swimming, keep on swimming"



Have you seen the new Finding Nemo show at WDW?  I thought it was awesome, but some thought it was boring that they fell asleep.  So if you have seen it what is your opinion?  If you haven't, make a point to see it in Dec and then tell me what you thought.


----------



## ttester9612

Today I went to the local Mall "St Charles" in Waldorf, MD to purposefully go to  the Disney Store there.  OMG I walk around the corner and it was no longer there..Where's my Disney Store!....there's a little Kids Spa in it's place.  It's where kids can go have a manicure done or their hair.  It's so cute, but I want my Disney Store back.


----------



## Johnfish

I did see it last December, I really liked it. Nothing can top Festival of the Lion King though. That is my all time favorite attraction at Disney.


----------



## ttester9612

Johnfish said:


> I did see it last December, I really liked it. Nothing can top Festival of the Lion King though. That is my all time favorite attraction at Disney.



Yes that is a good one. I also heard that Tarzan was good to.


----------



## Johnfish

ttester9612 said:


> Yes that is a good one. I also heard that Tarzan was good to.



Tarzan was good the music was great!! THe theater was awful All open no ac  I thought i was going to die in August!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Did you know that the Lion King the Musical is in DC this summer?  I was trying to get ticket's but their sold out.  

I saw Beauty and the Beast in 2006 at Wolf Trap..just loved it.


----------



## Johnfish

ttester9612 said:


> Did you know that the Lion King the Musical is in DC this summer?  I was trying to get ticket's but their sold out.
> 
> I saw Beauty and the Beast in 2006 at Wolf Trap..just loved it.





Oh are you kidding me!! I didnt know or I would definitely gotten tickets!! Shoot  I know Matt would have loved it too. We have the CD of the broadway play and it is excelent!


----------



## sand2270

Johnfish said:


> Oh are you kidding me!! I didnt know or I would definitely gotten tickets!! Shoot  I know Matt would have loved it too. We have the CD of the broadway play and it is excelent!




I saw it about a year ago here in Tucson.  I recommend seeing it if you do get another opportunity.

Teresa...Beauty and the Beast is my favorite!  Saw it once in Tucson and took my DD to see it on Broadway (We had front row seats!!).  I would love to see it again if it is ever possible. 

What was funny about Beauty (well not funny than) was there was lady sitting next to us who kept crinkling a plastic bag that was sitting on her lap through the whole show!!  I even leaned over and asked her to please stop because it was very distracting.  She said "oh sorry" and kept doing it!!  So weird.  $200 on tickets to listen to "crinkle crinkle crinkle" the whole time.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> I saw it about a year ago here in Tucson.  I recommend seeing it if you do get another opportunity.
> 
> Teresa...Beauty and the Beast is my favorite!  Saw it once in Tucson and took my DD to see it on Broadway (We had front row seats!!).  I would love to see it again if it is ever possible.
> 
> What was funny about Beauty (well not funny than) was there was lady sitting next to us who kept crinkling a plastic bag that was sitting on her lap through the whole show!!  I even leaned over and asked her to please stop because it was very distracting.  She said "oh sorry" and kept doing it!!  So weird.  $200 on tickets to listen to "crinkle crinkle crinkle" the whole time.



I would see Beauty and the Beast again any time...it is and will always be my favorite.  I actually went to the show by myself, there was an empty seat next to me, so some ppl thought that whoever was going to attend with me at the last minute could not go.  Which of course wasn't true, my son did not want to see that play.But that wasn't going to stop me.  I will see the play with or with anyone.  Now Lion King, my son would see.


----------



## Johnfish

Good morning TT.


----------



## ttester9612

Johnfish said:


> Good morning TT.



Good Morning John....are you feeling much better?


----------



## acm563

Good morning all  I hope you have a glorious Saturday.

John, hope you are feeling better and have a better day. Teresa, I hope your day is less hectic as well......

We finally got the rain we so desperately needed last night. Everywhere around us has been getting soaked but it has been dry here all summer, I think I mowed my grass maybe 5 times.........

Have a fun day, I am headed out for the day in about 2 hours.....
       

Carrie...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrie...



Woot Woot


----------



## ttester9612

Morning Angy.. 

I already ran some more errands this morning.  Now just relaxing before I have to head out at noon to pick up the party platters from Safeway.  Was going through pictures trying find some of my dad when he was little.  Can't find any, maybe they didn't have cameras back in 1928... 

Enjoy your day, Angy...


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone   I hope everyone has a beautiful day


----------



## acm563

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone   I hope everyone has a beautiful day



 Good morning Debbie...Hope your day is going well


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

What a beautiful Sat morning here...Gonna throw on some old movies.. drink some coffee and relax like crazy.


----------



## Carrieannew

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> What a beautiful Sat morning here...Gonna throw on some old movies.. drink some coffee and relax like crazy.



Sounds like a great way to spend a saturady. I am jealous


----------



## Sha

Happy Saturday everyone!!! Hope its a wonderful day for everyone  

Got somethings checked off already today...  biggest one was a trip to the post office  last of things from Germany are off now. Still miss it! Cant wait to go back  

(wonder if Epcots Germany can at least help with the wait.)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!!! Hope its a wonderful day for everyone
> 
> Got somethings checked off already today...  biggest one was a trip to the post office  last of things from Germany are off now. Still miss it! Cant wait to go back
> 
> (wonder if Epcots Germany can at least help with the wait.)



Sha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hi Timmy!!! Mail hasnt arrived yet today... I still have hope! 

you ok??    

We are getting closer to all our trips


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Hi Timmy!!! Mail hasnt arrived yet today... I still have hope!
> 
> you ok??
> 
> We are getting closer to all our trips




yes... semi packed... list checked... now getting ready to go see SW then costco for food... unless I give in to the calling of the pool.. such a nice day outside !!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> yes... semi packed... list checked... now getting ready to go see SW then costco for food... unless I give in to the calling of the pool.. such a nice day outside !!!!!!!!1


 
Sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## Johnfish

Sha said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!!! Hope its a wonderful day for everyone
> 
> Got somethings checked off already today...  biggest one was a trip to the post office  last of things from Germany are off now. Still miss it! Cant wait to go back
> 
> (wonder if Epcots Germany can at least help with the wait.)



Sha,

2 years ago I went to Dresden Germany for business and some sight seeing. Germany is AWESOME. That summer we did a trip to WDW and I happened to mention my trip to a girl in one of the shops in Epcots Germany. It turned out she was from Dreden. We talked for 20 minutes about how beautiful the city is. At the end she said thanks so much for helping her with her homesickness. It was a cool expereince!!

John


----------



## Sha

Johnfish said:


> Sha,
> 
> 2 years ago I went to Dresden Germany for business and some sight seeing. Germany is AWESOME. That summer we did a trip to WDW and I happened to mention my trip to a girl in one of the shops in Epcots Germany. It turned out she was from Dreden. We talked for 20 minutes about how beautiful the city is. At the end she said thanks so much for helping her with her homesickness. It was a cool expereince!!
> 
> John


 
That would be interesting to meet anyone from the villages we visited... thats an idea! thanks! Opened a bottle of wine from a vineyard we went too.. was SO good! Am going to see if they have it when I go down to the world sometime.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ttester9612 said:


> Morning Angy..
> 
> I already ran some more errands this morning.  Now just relaxing before I have to head out at noon to pick up the party platters from Safeway.  Was going through pictures trying find some of my dad when he was little.  Can't find any, maybe they didn't have cameras back in 1928...
> 
> Enjoy your day, Angy...



They sure did have photography then! Heck, Holograms were invented in 1947. The first photograph was done in 1826. 

...and now you know.


----------



## nurse.darcy

GIR-Prototype said:


> They sure did have photography then! Heck, Holograms were invented in 1947. The first photograph was done in 1826.
> 
> ...and now you know.



And I don't even want to know why you know this stuff. . .lol


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> And I don't even want to know why you know this stuff. . .lol



Darcy, how goes it this morning? Tired for me, I hope your son wasn't too terrified of me!!!   

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!!! Hope its a wonderful day for everyone
> 
> Got somethings checked off already today...  biggest one was a trip to the post office  last of things from Germany are off now. Still miss it! Cant wait to go back
> 
> (wonder if Epcots Germany can at least help with the wait.)



I'm sure it can't hurt!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> And I don't even want to know why you know this stuff. . .lol



Fine, then I won't tell you.


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> They sure did have photography then! Heck, Holograms were invented in 1947. The first photograph was done in 1826.
> 
> ...and now you know.


 


GIR-Prototype said:


> Fine, then I won't tell you.


 
He's a smart cookie  

been trying to work on somethings, but  for past 3 hours I have had the travel channel on with Disney Disney Disney going.....


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> He's a smart cookie
> 
> been trying to work on somethings, but  for past 3 hours I have had the travel channel on with Disney Disney Disney going.....



LOL, you been watching Travel Channel too?  Its addictive isn't it?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> LOL, you been watching Travel Channel too? Its addictive isn't it?


 
YES very much so!!! I havent gotten much done as I would have otherwise. The thing is, I can put in something I have seen before and do whatever I am doing.... but not those shows.


----------



## Kitties rule

Hello all,  hope everyone had a nice Saturday. I had a busy day and am ready for some down time now.  I ordered my disney tickets for November today.   I am also going to see La Nouba.


----------



## Sha

Kitties rule said:


> Hello all, hope everyone had a nice Saturday. I had a busy day and am ready for some down time now. I ordered my disney tickets for November today. I am also going to see La Nouba.


 
you will love La Nouba (if you havent seen before). I recommend seating in the upper level, center.   actually was thinking of going back down to see that soon


----------



## Kitties rule

Sha said:


> you will love La Nouba (if you havent seen before). I recommend seating in the upper level, center.   actually was thinking of going back down to see that soon



Hi Sha,   I did see it once before in 2004 and I loved it.  It is one of those things I could do over and over.  I also saw 3 of their other performances in Las Vegas; but so far La Nouba is my favorite.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> He's a smart cookie
> 
> been trying to work on somethings, but  for past 3 hours I have had the travel channel on with Disney Disney Disney going.....




Thank you...Joe and I watched some of that segment too, it was great.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> you will love La Nouba (if you havent seen before). I recommend seating in the upper level, center.   actually was thinking of going back down to see that soon



I haven't seen La Nouba live...but I have seen...

Varekai in Pittsburgh
Varekai in Columbus
Quidam in Cincinnati
Corteo in Toronto
Alegria in Milan...yes...*that* Milan.
Saltimbanco in Greensboro
Kooza in Philadelphia

...I like Cirque...a little.


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> *I haven't seen La Nouba live*...but I have seen...
> 
> Varekai in Pittsburgh
> Varekai in Columbus
> Quidam in Cincinnati
> Corteo in Toronto
> Alegria in Milan...yes...*that* Milan.
> Saltimbanco in Greensboro
> Kooza in Philadelphia
> 
> ...I like Cirque...a little.


 
Are you going to when you are down at WDW??? Or on another trip?  Varekai is another that I like, but La Nouba is only one I have seen live.


----------



## Kitties rule

GIR-Prototype said:


> I haven't seen La Nouba live...but I have seen...
> 
> Varekai in Pittsburgh
> Varekai in Columbus
> Quidam in Cincinnati
> Corteo in Toronto
> Alegria in Milan...yes...*that* Milan.
> Saltimbanco in Greensboro
> Kooza in Philadelphia
> 
> ...I like Cirque...a little.



I have seen Mystere and Ka in Las Vegas; but La Nouba is my favorite so far.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I saw Love in Vegas and La Nouba in Disney. 

Love is my favvvvvvorite! 

It was so much fun.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> Are you going to when you are down at WDW??? Or on another trip?  Varekai is another that I like, but La Nouba is only one I have seen live.



I don't honestly know. Primarily this is Joe's trip and I'm along for the fun. I'm getting NINE nights in Disney World....I can't really complain all that much about the little things.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good Morning !!!!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good Morning !!!!!!



Good morning and goodnight!


----------



## Johnfish

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good Morning !!!!!!




Good morning!!!  And I thought I got up early WOW Timmy you are an early riser! 

John


----------



## ANTSS2001

GIR-Prototype said:


> Good morning and goodnight!



Hope you had a great sleep!!!!! 



Johnfish said:


> Good morning!!!  And I thought I got up early WOW Timmy you are an early riser!
> 
> John




John!!!  Well I was just going to bed then.. now I am ready to go to work...  but it is a short day for me.. just agreed to help for a couple of hours since it is really my weekend off.... but you know how it is... when there is mouse there is a way.. in see ing the mouse   and hopefully seeing you in December  !!!  


Ok this is not normal... I am still  and this is with no coffee yesterday and no coffee yet....  arrgghhhhhhhhhhh  

Have fun Peeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!! Hope you are all doing well 

Teresa... how was your father's party???



Costumesaremylife said:


> I saw Love in Vegas and La Nouba in Disney.
> 
> Love is my favvvvvvorite!
> 
> It was so much fun.


 
I got email when Love came out, so wanted to go and see that out there. Had to have been cool to see with the Beatles tunes  



GIR-Prototype said:


> I don't honestly know. Primarily this is Joe's trip and I'm along for the fun. I'm getting NINE nights in Disney World....I can't really complain all that much about the little things.


 
Another reason to come back then...


----------



## Johnfish

ANTSS2001 said:


> John!!!  Well I was just going to bed then.. now I am ready to go to work...  but it is a short day for me.. just agreed to help for a couple of hours since it is really my weekend off.... but you know how it is... when there is mouse there is a way.. in see ing the mouse   and hopefully seeing you in December  !!!  :




Timmy are you going to be there in December!! That would be great. I am still trying to get a discount at POP but may just end up going over to ASMu as I can save 180 dollars. 


John


----------



## ANTSS2001

Johnfish said:


> Timmy are you going to be there in December!! That would be great. I am still trying to get a discount at POP but may just end up going over to ASMu as I can save 180 dollars.
> 
> 
> John



John!!!!!!!!!!!  Well right now my dates are flying in on the 6th and flying out on the 11th.. but I think that will be change to flying out the 14th 

How's Sunday Morning treating you ?????  I am running on 3 hours sleep but I am still like.. ... dont ask me why... I wish I know myself...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

*yaawwwnnn*

Too bad no place around here delivers breakfast!  


Going to be a nice, bright, sunny Sunday!


----------



## Johnfish

So far Sunday is good. i understand about the lack of sleep. Been averaging 5 hrs a night lately.

John


----------



## acm563

Kitties rule said:


> Hello all,  hope everyone had a nice Saturday. I had a busy day and am ready for some down time now.  I ordered my disney tickets for November today.   I am also going to see La Nouba.


  Yay on Disney for November 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Good Morning !!!!!!


  Good morning Ms Timmy...thanks for the text



Johnfish said:


> Timmy are you going to be there in December!! That would be great. I am still trying to get a discount at POP but may just end up going over to ASMu as I can save 180 dollars.
> 
> 
> John


Well, as I told you last night that pays for your airfare....First you accuse me of spending your money, then I try to save you money....MEN! geesh never happy....



KyDerbyMan said:


> *yaawwwnnn*
> 
> Too bad no place around here delivers breakfast!
> 
> 
> Going to be a nice, bright, sunny Sunday!


 You mean your daughters never cook Dad BF on Sunday morning 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I hope everyone has a beautiful Sunday. I am going to spend my day trying to do a few of the things I have been putting off lately...Getting ready to go take the coolant reservior off the car and see if I can patch it so I dont have to buy a new one(these things happen when you let your kids use your cars....ggggrrrrrrr) Then the rest of my Sunday will be a lazy one....

*CARRIE*


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> You mean your daughters never cook Dad BF on Sunday morning


Actually, they have before.  One day a few months ago I was lounging in bed downstaiirs and I got the idea...hmmm...   I txted my oldest DD's phone to bring her old man some breakfast.  And she did!   



> I hope everyone has a beautiful Sunday. I am going to spend my day trying to do a few of the things I have been putting off lately...Getting ready to go take the coolant reservior off the car and see if I can patch it so I dont have to buy a new one(these things happen when you let your kids use your cars....ggggrrrrrrr) Then the rest of my Sunday will be a lazy one....



Duct tape and pixie dust!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone, home from work and winding down cause I gotta go to work again tonight. . .getting real excited cause my banana dance is really small. . .can I just leave tonight?. . .lol


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> Actually, they have before.  One day a few months ago I was lounging in bed downstaiirs and I got the idea...hmmm...   I txted my oldest DD's phone to bring her old man some breakfast.  And she did!
> 
> 
> 
> Duct tape and pixie dust!


lol, loving those texting abilities arent we...lol....

and I tried the duct tape when it happened hoping to save myself a $300 towing bill but it didnt work...I am thinking some multi based epoxy...If it was metal I would just use liquid steel but I am not certain that will work...hmmm, may try a piece of fibergalss tape underneath the epoxy tho....lol...I can "jerry rig " anything , pardon the pun


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone, home from work and winding down cause I gotta go to work again tonight. . .getting real excited cause my banana dance is really small. . .can I just leave tonight?. . .lol



Yay on only 5  Lucky you !


----------



## rebecca06261

I used marine epoxy on my water reservoir, worked like a charm


----------



## rebecca06261

I just noticed... when did the bananas quit dancing???


----------



## nurse.darcy

rebecca06261 said:


> I just noticed... when did the bananas quit dancing???



Rebecca, bananas should NEVER quit dancing. . .regardless of time left. ..


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> I used marine epoxy on my water reservoir, worked like a charm


Good idea 



rebecca06261 said:


> I just noticed... when did the bananas quit dancing???





nurse.darcy said:


> Rebecca, bananas should NEVER quit dancing. . .regardless of time left. ..


As for the dancing bananas everyonce in a while they stop dancing and flash us instead  I think its when there is too much going on on a page....It happened back around May as well....


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hope you had a great sleep!!!!!



I did, thank you.


----------



## rebecca06261

nurse.darcy said:


> Rebecca, bananas should NEVER quit dancing. . .regardless of time left. ..



 Where's the tag fairy when you need her??! That's definitely tag-worthy


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!! Hope you are all doing well
> 
> Teresa... how was your father's party???
> 
> 
> 
> I got email when Love came out, so wanted to go and see that out there. Had to have been cool to see with the Beatles tunes
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason to come back then...



I don't know as I really need a specific reason to come back...it is after all, WDW.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone, home from work and winding down cause I gotta go to work again tonight. . .getting real excited cause my banana dance is really small. . .can I just leave tonight?. . .lol



I've got 11 days left!


----------



## nurse.darcy

GIR-Prototype said:


> I've got 11 days left!



So, you have my number, are you going to contact me?


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> So, you have my number, are you going to contact me?



Hey!! Hope you get some good sleep today!! We are off to the Waterpark for a party, if you didn't have to work, I'd invite you and DS over for some swimming. Then we are doing some school shopping. Call me later on your way to work!

Andrea


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone, the weather up in in connecticut is sunny and bright,  with temps in the 70's, and i have to be back to work in 2 1/2 hours  not fair i just got up  oh well at least i can come home tonight for 6  I hope everyone has a beautiful day!


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> *yaawwwnnn*
> 
> Too bad no place around here delivers breakfast!
> 
> 
> Going to be a nice, bright, sunny Sunday!




breakfast delivery...I could so go for that.


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> I don't honestly know. Primarily this is Joe's trip and I'm along for the fun. I'm getting NINE nights in Disney World....I can't really complain all that much about the little things.



More reason for you and Joe to come out next May and go to Jellyrolls with me (that goes for everyone!).


----------



## black562

Good morning everybody!!!  Well, morning for me anyway, ummm err... 

Its actually 10 days, 2 hours, 37 minutes and 8 seconds.

But you know, who's counting....


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon everyone......

Dad's party was GREAT.  He was surprised and when he open the gift that contain the Disney tickets and information he started to cry, which of course got everyone crying.  Do you you think he liked it


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone......
> 
> Dad's party was GREAT.  He was surprised and when he open the gift that contain the Disney tickets and information he started to cry, which of course got everyone crying.  Do you you think he liked it



awwwwwwwwww 

any left overs ????????


----------



## rebecca06261

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone......
> 
> Dad's party was GREAT.  He was surprised and when he open the gift that contain the Disney tickets and information he started to cry, which of course got everyone crying.  Do you you think he liked it



That's awesome Teresa! I know you'll have a magical time


----------



## ANTSS2001

reb !!!!!!!!!    and then   some more !!!!!!!!1


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> awwwwwwwwww
> 
> any left overs ????????



LEFT OVERS!!!! OMG yes there is....I told dad and Jason they will be eating nothing but ham, turkey and salami the rest of the week....


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> LEFT OVERS!!!! OMG yes there is....I told dad and Jason they will be eating nothing but ham, *turkey and salami *the rest of the week....



Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

Good afternoon folks. Another beautiful day on Long Island. Gonna hit the beachbar here in a bit .


----------



## ANTSS2001

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> Good afternoon folks. Another beautiful day on Long Island. Gonna hit the beachbar here in a bit .



beach bar!!!  I am heating the cheesecake factory after work!!! chnage of plans.. forget about coffee.. def'ly doing cheese cake ala fresco!!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Wonder if 27yo is willing to get cheesecake with you instead of coffee???


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone......
> 
> Dad's party was GREAT.  He was surprised and when he open the gift that contain the Disney tickets and information he started to cry, which of course got everyone crying.  Do you you think he liked it



Awww, Teresa..I am so happy it went so well...I am looking forward to meeting your father in December, from the picture of him on his dresser he looks like such a kind man 



NewYorkRedNeck said:


> Good afternoon folks. Another beautiful day on Long Island. Gonna hit the beachbar here in a bit .





ANTSS2001 said:


> beach bar!!!  I am heating the cheesecake factory after work!!! chnage of plans.. forget about coffee.. def'ly doing cheese cake ala fresco!!!!!!!




Gee, y'all are making me want mai tais and cheesecake...what a yummy thought for dinner, maybe I need to head up to Richmond, grab a slice of Cheesecake Factory Cheesecake from Barnes and Noble and hit the boathouse for a drink...  and watch the sunset


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> Wonder if 27yo is willing to get cheesecake with you instead of coffee???



 Rebecca...dessert ON 27 not with 27 and thats all I have to say on that


----------



## rebecca06261

acm563 said:


> Rebecca...dessert ON 27 not with 27 and thats all I have to say on that



     Dirty DISer... get your mind out of the gutter woman!


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> Dirty DISer... get your mind out of the gutter woman!



      
To borrow a favorite lurkers phrase...."Who? Moi????"


----------



## Johnfish

acm563 said:


> Gee, y'all are making me want mai tais and cheesecake...what a yummy thought for dinner, maybe I need to head up to Richmond, grab a slice of Cheesecake Factory Cheesecake from Barnes and Noble and hit the boathouse for a drink...  and watch the sunset



Dang it Angy!  And I have to work until 730 tonite. I could use a Margarita and a sunset about now LOL

Oh BTW I gave in and switched to All Stars Music. Price for the whole trip went from 1118 to 928 WOO HOO  Now I can afford that rental car!

John


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> So, you have my number, are you going to contact me?



I can do that, I'm about to start my photoshoot now...the model's just getting ready. 

I can call you when I get back home from dropping her off, how does that sound?


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Dang it Angy!  And I have to work until 730 tonite. I could use a Margarita and a sunset about now LOL
> 
> Oh BTW I gave in and switched to All Stars Music. Price for the whole trip went from 1118 to 928 WOO HOO  Now I can afford that rental car!
> 
> John




Well, actually I got to texting with friends, stayed home, (not like I dont have a full liquor cabinet anymore...eeek) and made my own drink and  a yummy steak salad and I guess if I want the sunset over water I will head to a friends house in a while...lol


As for you switching rooms ...woohoo on saving money and heheh I still say you do NOT have to have the rental car, seriously...but if you do we are bumming rides so be prepared...heheheheheh


----------



## ahoff

Happy Sunday Afternoon to All!  Had a real nice time at camp in RI these past few days.  Rode an extra 30 miles to have a beer on Thursday at a cool tavern in Wakefield, then back up past URI to camp.  Kind of nice being back to nature with no TV or computer, and partially no phone as the battery went dead. But the camera worked.  Only glitch was almost half the kids (including my son) getting sick Saturday night, but it turned out OK as it was nothing serious and we wound up taking a much earlier ferry.  Which gave me time to head to the beach for a while today.

Nice to be home, and there sure are a lot of pages to catch up on.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!  Nice picture, Mel.


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Happy Sunday Afternoon to All!  Had a real nice time at camp in RI these past few days.  Rode an extra 30 miles to have a beer on Thursday at a cool tavern in Wakefield, then back up past URI to camp.  Kind of nice being back to nature with no TV or computer, and partially no phone as the battery went dead. But the camera worked.  Only glitch was almost half the kids (including my son) getting sick Saturday night, but it turned out OK as it was nothing serious and we wound up taking a much earlier ferry.  Which gave me time to head to the beach for a while today.
> 
> Nice to be home, and there sure are a lot of pages to catch up on.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!  Nice picture, Mel.



 Hi Augie..Glad to know you had such a good time...Hope everyone is feeling 100% better by now


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Wonder if 27yo is willing to get cheesecake with you instead of coffee???





acm563 said:


> Rebecca...dessert ON 27 not with 27 and thats all I have to say on that



Just got home... had appetizers at Cheesecake factory.... and had dessert at Cold Stone YUmmy!!!!!!  ... Now I am really full and sleepy... I think an early night is in order... get ready for bed.. pop Nemo on... and cry myu eyes out out then sleep...



acm563 said:


> Gee, y'all are making me want mai tais and cheesecake...what a yummy thought for dinner, maybe I need to head up to Richmond, grab a slice of Cheesecake Factory Cheesecake from Barnes and Noble and hit the boathouse for a drink...  and watch the sunset



did you... did you.. did you....  



Johnfish said:


> Dang it Angy!  And I have to work until 730 tonite. I could use a Margarita and a sunset about now LOL
> 
> Oh BTW I gave in and switched to All Stars Music. Price for the whole trip went from 1118 to 928 WOO HOO  Now I can afford that rental car!
> 
> John



John i have not check anythign yet.. mental note will have to do it 1st thing Monday Morning...




acm563 said:


> Well, actually I got to texting with friends,
> 
> 
> heheheheheh



txting is awesome!!!! 

Okie dokie ladies and gents!!!  Be good   Talk to you all on the flip side!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sweet dreams Timmy


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Just got home... had appetizers at Cheesecake factory.... and had dessert at Cold Stone YUmmy!!!!!!  ... Now I am really full and sleepy... I think an early night is in order... get ready for bed.. pop Nemo on... and cry myu eyes out out then sleep...
> 
> Okie dokie ladies and gents!!! Be good  Talk to you all on the flip side!!!!!!!!!!


 
Night Timmy!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Johnfish said:


> Dang it Angy!  And I have to work until 730 tonite. I could use a Margarita and a sunset about now LOL
> 
> Oh BTW I gave in and switched to All Stars Music. Price for the whole trip went from 1118 to 928 WOO HOO  Now I can afford that rental car!
> 
> John



Hi John. I haven't seen you on here in awhile.  How are you?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey!! Hope you get some good sleep today!! We are off to the Waterpark for a party, if you didn't have to work, I'd invite you and DS over for some swimming. Then we are doing some school shopping. Call me later on your way to work!
> 
> Andrea



Have fun sweetie. . .I will definitely call. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

GIR-Prototype said:


> I can do that, I'm about to start my photoshoot now...the model's just getting ready.
> 
> I can call you when I get back home from dropping her off, how does that sound?



Any time but I was really referring to when you guys get to WDW. . .ROFLMAO. . .ya know, so we can all get together. . .


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> whatever works dude.  We can do that air cheek kiss thing that rich ladies do when they meet for tea.  LOL





Carrieannew said:


> Dude thats perfect
> 
> I think it might freak people out though. I should start doin that. Just to see peoples reaction haha




I thought that the air cheek thing was due to the intolerance of the two peple and that their aim was off


----------



## ttester9612

Johnfish said:


> Dang it Angy!  And I have to work until 730 tonite. I could use a Margarita and a sunset about now LOL
> 
> Oh BTW I gave in and switched to All Stars Music. Price for the whole trip went from 1118 to 928 WOO HOO  Now I can afford that rental car!
> 
> John



Glad you saved money, but sorry that you won't be with the rest of the group at POP.....and as Angy said, we will be bumming rides.  So you've been warned.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Any time but I was really referring to when you guys get to WDW. . .ROFLMAO. . .ya know, so we can all get together. . .



Fair enough. We'll drop you a line when we get close, so we'll have plenty of time to make arrangements. How does that sound?


----------



## Johnfish

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi John. I haven't seen you on here in awhile.  How are you?




DIzmom!!!  How are you?  I am sorry we lost touch awhile ago. I am doing great and planning a December trip with a bunch of these wonderful people. 

I am glad to hear from you!

John


----------



## Johnfish

ttester9612 said:


> Glad you saved money, but sorry that you won't be with the rest of the group at POP.....and as Angy said, we will be bumming rides.  So you've been warned.



No Problem TT!  Maybe i can get a van on the emerald isle LOL

John


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> am thinking laptop + aircard... its a good thing



 I definitely have to look into that.


----------



## disneykip

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone......
> 
> Dad's party was GREAT.  He was surprised and when he open the gift that contain the Disney tickets and information he started to cry, which of course got everyone crying.  Do you you think he liked it



  So glad that it went well!!  And don't you love those kinds of surprises.


----------



## disneykip

ahoff said:


> Happy Sunday Afternoon to All!  Had a real nice time at camp in RI these past few days.  Rode an extra 30 miles to have a beer on Thursday at a cool tavern in Wakefield, then back up past URI to camp.  Kind of nice being back to nature with no TV or computer, and partially no phone as the battery went dead. But the camera worked.  Only glitch was almost half the kids (including my son) getting sick Saturday night, but it turned out OK as it was nothing serious and we wound up taking a much earlier ferry.  Which gave me time to head to the beach for a while today.
> 
> Nice to be home, and there sure are a lot of pages to catch up on.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!  Nice picture, Mel.



Bummer about them getting sick but glad you had a good time.  I am sure they all have good memories to remember instead of getting sick.


----------



## MATTERHORN

ahoff said:


> Happy Sunday Afternoon to All!  Had a real nice time at camp in RI these past few days.  Rode an extra 30 miles to have a beer on Thursday at a cool tavern in Wakefield, then back up past URI to camp.  Kind of nice being back to nature with no TV or computer, and partially no phone as the battery went dead. But the camera worked.  Only glitch was almost half the kids (including my son) getting sick Saturday night, but it turned out OK as it was nothing serious and we wound up taking a much earlier ferry.  Which gave me time to head to the beach for a while today.
> 
> Nice to be home, and there sure are a lot of pages to catch up on.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!  Nice picture, Mel.



Glad you had a great time even though you had a little glitch!! Atleast the trip will be memorable!  It's nice being without technology for a little while, isn't it? But not too long!!  Hope you enjoyed the rest of your day!

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ahoff said:


> Happy Sunday Afternoon to All!  Had a real nice time at camp in RI these past few days.  Rode an extra 30 miles to have a beer on Thursday at a cool tavern in Wakefield, then back up past URI to camp.  Kind of nice being back to nature with no TV or computer, and partially no phone as the battery went dead. But the camera worked.  Only glitch was almost half the kids (including my son) getting sick Saturday night, but it turned out OK as it was nothing serious and we wound up taking a much earlier ferry.  Which gave me time to head to the beach for a while today.
> 
> Nice to be home, and there sure are a lot of pages to catch up on.  Hope everyone had a great weekend!  Nice picture, Mel.



I'd asked this earlier, but what Council are you with, and what camp did you go to? I've got 21 years in the Boy Scouts myself.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Any time but I was really referring to when you guys get to WDW. . .ROFLMAO. . .ya know, so we can all get together. . .



Darcy, I forgot what the plan was for your trip this week! Are you staying at a value, a scroderate, or a deluxe?

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Darcy, I forgot what the plan was for your trip this week! Are you staying at a value, a scroderate, or a deluxe?
> 
> Andrea



I'll be at POR for 5 nights and Boardwalk for 3 nights.  We leave Thursday night at 9:45 and arrive at WDW at 5:20 a.m.  Then we leave WDW late on the 30th.


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! Hope everyone has a good day.

Char hope you are getting ready for some wind... doubt it will be too bad. Be safe regardless. (and others)


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone....

Yes Char, please be safe this week.  I'm now glad that I had to cancel my business trip to Fort Lauderdale this week, I would hate to have been in a hotel during the storm or had to be evacuated with no where to go.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....
> 
> Yes Char, please be safe this week. I'm now glad that I had to cancel my business trip to Fort Lauderdale this week, I would hate to have been in a hotel during the storm or had to be evacuated with no where to go.


 
what day were you suppose to arrive T?


----------



## ahoff

disneykip said:


> Bummer about them getting sick but glad you had a good time.  I am sure they all have good memories to remember instead of getting sick.



I am sure they will have good memories!  That is why they keep coming back.  As it turns out despite being sick, everyone (including the parents) liked being home earlier.


----------



## ahoff

MATTERHORN said:


> Glad you had a great time even though you had a little glitch!! Atleast the trip will be memorable!  It's nice being without technology for a little while, isn't it? But not too long!!  Hope you enjoyed the rest of your day!
> 
> Andrea



I think being without technology for a while is a good thing.  Helps you focus on on other things and gets you out in the fresh air!  And getting to the beach was great!


----------



## ahoff

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'd asked this earlier, but what Council are you with, and what camp did you go to? I've got 21 years in the Boy Scouts myself.




Sorry, must have missed that in the many pages.  We are in the Suffolk County council on Long Island.  The troop has been going to summer camp in Rhode Island for a long time.  I have about that many years in myself, between being both a scout and a leader.  I love the camping part of it.


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone. Hope your day is full of sunshine!

Darcy     YAY!


Not certain how busy my day will be yet , I might be flying down to Williamsburg this evening for dinner, it will depend on how the rest of my day goes. That is always a real treat as I have been wanting to learn how to fly so everytime I get the opportunity to be in the cabin with someone else I grab it...so keep your fingers crossed that nothing will come up to prevent me from doing that....

CARRIE...Yay!             Just keep reminding yourself of that every day you have to work doubles....


----------



## PirateMel

Good morning everyone - looks like you were all  busy this weekend.
I finally got caught up.

Hope eveyone is the storms path stays safe


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope your day is full of sunshine!
> 
> Darcy     YAY!
> 
> 
> Not certain how busy my day will be yet , I might be flying down to Williamsburg this evening for dinner, it will depend on how the rest of my day goes. That is always a real treat as I have been wanting to learn how to fly so everytime I get the opportunity to be in the cabin with someone else I grab it...so keep your fingers crossed that nothing will come up to prevent me from doing that....
> 
> CARRIE...Yay!             Just keep reminding yourself of that every day you have to work doubles....



Good Morning Everyone!!!  

Angy - that sounds exciting.  Hope it works out for you.  And your trip with Carrie is coming up quick.  Bananas just keep disappearing.

And Darcy - yours will be here quite.  Very excited for you.  

Have a great day!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Monday All....hope everyone has a great day.  

Char, hope all stays well with you, stay safe.  Hope it wont be to bad for ya.

Hugs


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning ladies and gents... One day closer in seeing the mouse.. and to  those who are checkin in at POP!!!

Polish that Hustle!!!!!  See you at the lobby!!!!!!!!!

        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TsRdkrxl4g


----------



## buena vista

Happy Monday Morning everyone!  

Dancing with all of you who are counting down the days (Darcy, Rob, Joe, Timmy, Ang, Carrie, Rebecca.. apologies if I've missed anyone)  

To our friends who are home in FL this week, I hope the rains from Fay stay mainly away.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Good morning everyone - looks like you were all  busy this weekend.
> I finally got caught up.
> 
> Hope eveyone is the storms path stays safe


 Hi Mel , wont be long before you are back in The World either 



disneykip said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> Angy - that sounds exciting.  Hope it works out for you.  And your trip with Carrie is coming up quick.  Bananas just keep disappearing.


 Yes, I love being up in a small plane, and yes I know I have already started packing 



katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Monday All....hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Char, hope all stays well with you, stay safe.  Hope it wont be to bad for ya.
> 
> Hugs


  hi Ms Katydid  



ANTSS2001 said:


> [Polish that Hustle!!!!!  See you at the lobby!!!!!!!!!


 OMG did that you tube bring back memories.... 




buena vista said:


> Happy Monday Morning everyone!
> 
> Dancing with all of you who are counting down the days (Darcy, Rob, Joe, Timmy, Ang, Carrie.. apologies if I've missed anyone)
> 
> To our friends who are home in FL this week, I hope the rains from Fay stay mainly away.


Hi sweet friend... .... hope your week is the best and that rehearsals are going great!


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Hi Mel , wont be long before you are back in The World either
> 
> Yes, I love being up in a small plane, and yes I know I have already started packing
> 
> hi Ms Katydid
> 
> OMG did that you tube bring back memories....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sweet friend... .... hope your week is the best and that rehearsals are going great!



Morning Sunshine.

Not too long and you will see Mickey before me


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Hi sweet friend... .... hope your week is the best and that rehearsals are going great!



Thank you Ang .. We start on Mean Joe Green's Requiem tonight ("Giuseppe Verdi" sounds so much more lyrical, but his Dies Irae is frightening, so I'm calling him Mean Joe). Anyway, I've never sung it before, so it'll be an adventure.


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Thank you Ang .. We start on Mean Joe Green's Requiem tonight ("Giuseppe Verdi" sounds so much more lyrical, but his Dies Irae is frightening, so I'm calling him Mean Joe). Anyway, I've never sung it before, so it'll be an adventure.



Thanks for the chuckle, I am *definitely* passing that one along to my professors.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Morning Sunshine.
> 
> Not too long and you will see Mickey before me


I am super excited about my upcoming vacation as well as the others in October  There are a lot of fun things going on in my life currently so it is looking like a fun fall


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Thank you Ang .. We start on Mean Joe Green's Requiem tonight ("Giuseppe Verdi" sounds so much more lyrical, but his Dies Irae is frightening, so I'm calling him Mean Joe). Anyway, I've never sung it before, so it'll be an adventure.


 Interesting change in title, it sounds pretty powerful....... I know you will enjoy your role in it....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Interesting change in title, it sounds pretty powerful....... I know you will enjoy your role in it....



pretty sure they'll keep the original title in the program . 

that would be like changing "The Lion King" to "MacBeth on the Serengeti" .. it just wouldn't be right.


----------



## Emtgirljen

buena vista said:


> Thank you Ang .. We start on Mean Joe Green's Requiem tonight ("Giuseppe Verdi" sounds so much more lyrical, but his Dies Irae is frightening, so I'm calling him Mean Joe). Anyway, I've never sung it before, so it'll be an adventure.



We did Mozart's Requiem in college (my favorite of the "big pieces" we did, with Carmina Burana coming in a close second - mostly due to the rubber chicken incident).  His Dies Irae is pretty scary, too!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> CARRIE...Yay!             Just keep reminding yourself of that every day you have to work doubles....




Wow. 11 more sleeps I believe. It should fly by. 

Being that I still havent had a day off since the 4th and I have to pull a 10 page essay out my bum bum before we go for school. 

And Kayla starts school next week. So much going on. Its just crazyiness.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Emtgirljen said:


> We did Mozart's Requiem in college (my favorite of the "big pieces" we did, with Carmina Burana coming in a close second - mostly due to the rubber chicken incident).  His Dies Irae is pretty scary, too!



Carmina Burana and a rubber chicken? Now *there* is a combination I hadn't considered before.


----------



## Emtgirljen

CoasterAddict said:


> Carmina Burana and a rubber chicken? Now *there* is a combination I hadn't considered before.



Long story... helps if you know a bit about Carmina Burana, also.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Emtgirljen said:


> Long story... helps if you know a bit about Carmina Burana, also.



Sang it in college (which was, admittedly, a *long* time ago. All I remember clearly is the kitties' favorite section (Oh! For *tuna*!)


----------



## Emtgirljen

CoasterAddict said:


> Sang it in college (which was, admittedly, a *long* time ago. All I remember clearly is the kitties' favorite section (Oh! For *tuna*!)



There are 3 "acts" in the whole piece.  The middle act is called "In the Tavern", and is sung only by the men, with the orchestra.  There's a piece near the beginning of that section that is about a roasting goose or some such, that starts with a big bassoon solo.  One of my fraternity sisters was the bassoonist for the orchestra, and she got the bright idea to take a rubber chicken (nicknamed "Dougie" after our esteemed orchestra conductor and head of the music department), tie him to one of the catwalks directly above the conductor's stand, and have someone (i.e. me) lower him down slowly while the bassoon solo played.  It was extremely funny, almost as good as the time we put porn in the conductor's score during the dress rehearsal for the St. John Passion.


----------



## Master Mason

Sha and anyone else living in FL, are you going to get hit by Fay?  Hope everyone rides it out ok.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hello everyone from soon to be rainy and windy WDW. It has been  beautiful the last couple of days. Saw Wishes last night and it was great. Not leaving until Thursday and I hope Faye has moved on a bit by then. I might find an alternate route for the drive home to keep away from her. I hope all is well with all of you.


----------



## sand2270

Morning all!

I am jealous jealous of your upcoming trips!

I am sure I will be calling Rob and Joe going "hold the phone up on Splash Mountain so I can hear!  Is that the drop...have we done the drop yet?!"

"Hold the phone up on Tower of Terror I want to be in the picture too!"

LOL


----------



## buena vista

Emtgirljen said:


> We did Mozart's Requiem in college (my favorite of the "big pieces" we did, with Carmina Burana coming in a close second - mostly due to the rubber chicken incident).  His Dies Irae is pretty scary, too!



I love Mozart's Requiem! And you're right, that Dies Irae is also pretty intense. My favorite movement is the Lacrimosa. It's just so syrupy and sad, but beautiful. I was really fortunate to be able to sing that piece with the Tanglewood Festival Chorus and the Boston Symphony Orchestra a couple of summers ago. It was an amazing experience. 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hello everyone from soon to be rainy and windy WDW. It has been  beautiful the last couple of days. Saw Wishes last night and it was great. Not leaving until Thursday and I hope Faye has moved on a bit by then. I might find an alternate route for the drive home to keep away from her. I hope all is well with all of you.



Hi Tracy!! Hang in there with your little troops!


----------



## sand2270

sand2270 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I am jealous jealous of your upcoming trips!
> 
> I am sure I will be calling Rob and Joe going "hold the phone up on Splash Mountain so I can hear!  Is that the drop...have we done the drop yet?!"
> 
> "Hold the phone up on Tower of Terror I want to be in the picture too!"
> 
> LOL




It will be like I am there with you guys LOL!  

Hey Joe and Rob...cut out a picture of me and paste in on cardboard so I can be in the pictures too.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> It will be like I am there with you guys LOL!
> 
> Hey Joe and Rob...cut out a picture of me and paste in on cardboard so I can be in the pictures too.



Just be sure they make your effigy at least the minimum height so Cardboard Amy doesn't get left at the ride entrance!


----------



## Emtgirljen

buena vista said:


> I love Mozart's Requiem! And you're right, that Dies Irae is also pretty intense. My favorite movement is the Lacrimosa. It's just so syrupy and sad, but beautiful. I was really fortunate to be able to sing that piece with the Tanglewood Festival Chorus and the Boston Symphony Orchestra a couple of summers ago. It was an amazing experience.



I liked the Lacrymosa as well.  I wanted to do another Requiem during my college career (we did one big piece a year, with the college orchestra, usually in the spring), but we ended up doing the St. John Passion, Carmina Burana, and the St. Matthew Passion instead.  Wasn't very fond of the 2 Passions, but I think that was mostly due to having to study the St. John Passion not only in choir, but in my Advanced Conducting class as well.  I think that's where my roommate and I decided that conducting is not a democracy, it's the last great dictatorship.  I miss doing those wonderful big complicated pieces.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Just be sure they make your effigy at least the minimum height so Cardboard Amy doesn't get left at the ride entrance!




yeah i need to be Minimum Height Cardboard Amy.  You could use me a placeholder in lines.  "But we are trying to catch up to our friend MHC Amy...really".


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hello everyone from soon to be rainy and windy WDW. It has been  beautiful the last couple of days. Saw Wishes last night and it was great. Not leaving until Thursday and I hope Faye has moved on a bit by then. I might find an alternate route for the drive home to keep away from her. I hope all is well with all of you.



saqfe travels in going home...



buena vista said:


> Just be sure they make your effigy at least the minimum height so Cardboard Amy doesn't get left at the ride entrance!


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> It will be like I am there with you guys LOL!
> 
> Hey Joe and Rob...cut out a picture of me and paste in on cardboard so I can be in the pictures too.



ROFLMAO. . .we need to make a flat Amy. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .we need to make a flat Amy. . .lol.



that would be awesome...Rob and Joe can bring it Vegas in case I too hungover to get out of bed that day.  "Here is what Amy would have been doing if she was not still in bed"  LOL


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .we need to make a flat Amy. . .lol.


----------



## buena vista

With Amy's permission, I thought I'd give our Mountaineer friends something to start with.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> With Amy's permission, I thought I'd give our Mountaineer friends something to start with.



I love it.  Rob and Joe I expect this to be in every picture!!


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I love it.  Rob and Joe I expect this to be in every picture!!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I love it.  Rob and Joe I expect this to be in every picture!!



Oh you have NO IDEA what you just started!!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Oh you have NO IDEA what you just started!!!!



oh uh!

Nothing dirty Joe and Rob I mean it!!


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> oh uh!
> 
> Nothing dirty Joe and Rob I mean it!!



I think they're more likely to treat Flat Amy like Mr. Bill... "Oh look, the briar patch.. Oh No! Oh!"


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> I think they're more likely to treat Flat Amy like Mr. Bill... "Oh look, the briar patch.. Oh No! Oh!"



LOL well I am ok with that.  Just make sure flat Amy gets plenty of drinks


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> I think they're more likely to treat Flat Amy like Mr. Bill... "Oh look, the briar patch.. Oh No! Oh!"



Well you know...riding down hanging on to the antenna.  Standing in the street when the parade float comes along.  I think I'm going to have this laminated and "Flat Amy" will make appearances from Disney World all week long!!!


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> With Amy's permission, I thought I'd give our Mountaineer friends something to start with.



That is too funny


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Well you know...riding down hanging on to the antenna.  Standing in the street when the parade float comes along.  I think I'm going to have this laminated and "Flat Amy" will make appearances from Disney World all week long!!!



Please take pictures.


----------



## black562

PirateMel said:


> Please take pictures.



No worries about that...I figure we'll make it out with a few hundred or so.  This is going to be....SO MUCH FUN!!!


----------



## sand2270

i need to learn to keep my big mouth shut.


----------



## MATTERHORN

OMG, you guys are hilarious today!! Of course, I have to work so there's nothing flat here!! Amy, enjoy yourself next week, I am sure the guys will have you in some great poses!!

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> that would be awesome...Rob and Joe can bring it Vegas in case I too hungover to get out of bed that day.  "Here is what Amy would have been doing if she was not still in bed"  LOL





buena vista said:


> With Amy's permission, I thought I'd give our Mountaineer friends something to start with.





sand2270 said:


> I love it.  Rob and Joe I expect this to be in every picture!!



I dunno about *every* picture, but it'll make a few appearances.  



black562 said:


> No worries about that...I figure we'll make it out with a few hundred or so.  This is going to be....SO MUCH FUN!!!



It's WDW...of course there will be fun.  

Seriously though...I wake up, and it's not..."oh god, another day"...it's...."yes, closer to Disney World!"


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> i need to learn to keep my big mouth shut.



No, you just have to be careful what you wish for, even in the world of wishes 

My Red Sox and Patriots didn't give me much to smile about this weekend, so I'm cheering myself up this way.  






Although I think they'll do just fine without any help, I think we should give Joe and Robert a few more ideas for where to put Flat Amy.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> No, you just have to be careful what you wish for, even in the world of wishes
> 
> My Red Sox and Patriots didn't give me much to smile about this weekend, so I'm cheering myself up this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I think they'll do just fine without any help, I think we should give Joe and Robert a few more ideas for where to put Flat Amy.



ROFL oh no!!  

I am sorry about your teams...glad I can help...even though it is indirectly.  

Joe mentioned he was off the get me laminated.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> ROFL oh no!!
> 
> I am sorry about your teams...glad I can help...even though it is indirectly.
> 
> Joe mentioned he was off the get me laminated.



 I'm fine actually.. I had a great weekend, but I do miss the boards when work and weekend activities take me away from fun and friendship here. 

Besides, it's been fairly quiet today and I haven't been holding up my share of the work(play)load around here.


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> I'm fine actually.. I had a great weekend, but I do miss the boards when work and weekend activities take me away from fun and friendship here.
> 
> Besides, it's been fairly quiet today and I haven't been holding up my share of the work(play)load around here.



I know, I feel like I miss out because I can't DIS at work very much! Glad it's been quiet for you!

Are you just gonna let them laminate her like that?  

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Are you just gonna let them laminate her like that?
> Andrea



Oh, she'll be fine. In fact, the laminate is for her own good.. it will protect her from rain, sun damage, premature wrinkling, and beverage stains from orange slushies.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Oh, she'll be fine. In fact, the laminate is for her own good.. it will protect her from rain, sun damage, premature wrinkling, and beverage stains from orange slushies.




mmm orange slushie...


----------



## black562

Now I have a mission, a goal if you will.  Move over Mr. Bill, Flat Amy's in the house.

With her permission, I might have to do a complete trip report for Flat Amy's trip to WDW.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> No, you just have to be careful what you wish for, even in the world of wishes
> 
> My Red Sox and Patriots didn't give me much to smile about this weekend, so I'm cheering myself up this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I think they'll do just fine without any help, I think we should give Joe and Robert a few more ideas for where to put Flat Amy.



You are too funny!  That's for making me smile today too!

I acutally had to do some work at work today


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> You are too funny!  That's for making me smile today too!
> 
> I acutally had to do some work at work today



Sorry about work Mel.. I'm glad I could brighten your day some


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Oh, she'll be fine. In fact, the laminate is for her own good.. it will protect her from rain, sun damage, premature wrinkling, and beverage stains from orange slushies.



Yeah, and with Joe and Rob in charge of her for a week, she'll need that extra protection!

Andrea


----------



## cdn ears

Hope that Fay won't dampen anyones trip to the world as well anyone down in Florida stay safe!!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> what day were you suppose to arrive T?



I was suppose to flew in yesterday (Sunday, Aug 17th) and leave on Thursday, August 20th.



sand2270 said:


> i need to learn to keep my big mouth shut.



No you don't, just watch what you say, otherwise some ppl misunderstand what you said.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Sha and anyone else living in FL, are you going to get hit by Fay? Hope everyone rides it out ok.


 


jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hello everyone from soon to be rainy and windy WDW. It has been beautiful the last couple of days. Saw Wishes last night and it was great. Not leaving until Thursday and I hope Faye has moved on a bit by then. I might find an alternate route for the drive home to keep away from her. I hope all is well with all of you.


 
Char should be getting TS Fay this tonight and early morning tomorrow... 
We will get it Tues night/Wed. early morning. Dont expect much other than wind and rain... Still going to work tomorrow. 

Tracy... I dont remember what they did at WDW for the other guests 4 years ago who were there during the 3 storms we had (you can still see a lot of broken trees in the wooded areas along the road that were broken off). I know things were closed early, but I dont remember about the resort restaurants. Think you may want to have some extra drinks and snacks in room and have something to do other than sleep  (still dont think it will be that bad though). And Ch. 2 (NBC) or Weather Channel if you really want to know about the storm)

First day of school today.... tomorrow first cancelled day of school.


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Just be sure they make your effigy at least the minimum height so Cardboard Amy doesn't get left at the ride entrance!


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> i need to learn to keep my big mouth shut.



 But it is very entertaining for us.  I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> Char should be getting TS Fay this tonight and early morning tomorrow...
> We will get it Tues night/Wed. early morning. Dont expect much other than wind and rain... Still going to work tomorrow.
> 
> Tracy... I dont remember what they did at WDW for the other guests 4 years ago who were there during the 3 storms we had (you can still see a lot of broken trees in the wooded areas along the road that were broken off). I know things were closed early, but I dont remember about the resort restaurants. Think you may want to have some extra drinks and snacks in room and have something to do other than sleep  (still dont think it will be that bad though). And Ch. 2 (NBC) or Weather Channel if you really want to know about the storm)
> 
> First day of school today.... tomorrow first cancelled day of school.



Sha - stay safe!!  

Everyone at WDW (can't remember who aside from Tracy but those coming in soon) - hope it doesn't impact your magical vacations.  Drive safely home Tracy.


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> But it is very entertaining for us. I can't wait to see the pictures.


 
    
very good Kip!!!


----------



## sand2270

disneykip said:


> But it is very entertaining for us.  I can't wait to see the pictures.



I am happy to provide entertainment!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, and with Joe and Rob in charge of her for a week, she'll need that extra protection!
> 
> Andrea



It's good to be remembered.


----------



## Johnfish

Sha said:


> Char should be getting TS Fay this tonight and early morning tomorrow...
> We will get it Tues night/Wed. early morning. Dont expect much other than wind and rain... Still going to work tomorrow.
> 
> Tracy... I dont remember what they did at WDW for the other guests 4 years ago who were there during the 3 storms we had (you can still see a lot of broken trees in the wooded areas along the road that were broken off). I know things were closed early, but I dont remember about the resort restaurants. Think you may want to have some extra drinks and snacks in room and have something to do other than sleep  (still dont think it will be that bad though). And Ch. 2 (NBC) or Weather Channel if you really want to know about the storm)
> 
> First day of school today.... tomorrow first cancelled day of school.



My very first trip to WDW we arrived 1 day before Hurricane Charlie. I thought our trip was ruined. We were informed that the  parks would be open in the morning for resort guests only.  We went to MK and rode all the mountains at least 6 times each. It was awesome we had the park to our selves. At 1pm they made an anouncement that the park was being evacuated. It was soo weird, it was a bueatiful day and no wind as everyone silently exited the park. Back at the resort (CSR) there were lots of characters in the lobby. The food lines were a mile long. If I were to go through it again ( and i sincerely hope I dont) I would stock up on food and not realy on the food coouts or restaurants. We managed ok until the storm really got going around 4pm. My son was a little freaked I thought it was amazing (I am a huge weather geeek) I kept going to the door and looking outside and he kept yelling at me to close the door and come inside LOL By 10 that night it was all over and all but AK were open the next day by 9am. Disney didnt even charge us for a day on our ticket! They are such a class act!  I know that some of the other 'canes were worse and kept the parks closed longer because they hung around (Jeanne comes to mind)

John


----------



## ANTSS2001

g'morning John!!!


----------



## Johnfish

ANTSS2001 said:


> g'morning John!!!



Hi Timmy!  Its good night in my case.  I got home from work and fell asleep on the couch and woke up about 12. Had the wake up to go to bed LOL.

John


----------



## Sha

Johnfish said:


> My very first trip to WDW we arrived 1 day before Hurricane Charlie. I thought our trip was ruined. We were informed that the parks would be open in the morning for resort guests only. We went to MK and rode all the mountains at least 6 times each. It was awesome we had the park to our selves. At 1pm they made an anouncement that the park was being evacuated. It was soo weird, it was a bueatiful day and no wind as everyone silently exited the park. Back at the resort (CSR) there were lots of characters in the lobby. The food lines were a mile long. If I were to go through it again ( and i sincerely hope I dont) I would stock up on food and not realy on the food coouts or restaurants. We managed ok until the storm really got going around 4pm. My son was a little freaked I thought it was amazing (I am a huge weather geeek) I kept going to the door and looking outside and he kept yelling at me to close the door and come inside LOL By 10 that night it was all over and all but AK were open the next day by 9am. Disney didnt even charge us for a day on our ticket! They are such a class act! I know that some of the other 'canes were worse and kept the parks closed longer because they hung around (Jeanne comes to mind)
> 
> John


 
I knew that they didnt charge for a days ticket for the guests. My neighbor was there the next day. They started the clean up as soon as it was safe to go out and start. And yes, Jeanne was the worse one. The local news here has said this will be like Charlie  

Nothing going on right now... 

Char... you okay down there???


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> I knew that they didnt charge for a days ticket for the guests. My neighbor was there the next day. They started the clean up as soon as it was safe to go out and start. And yes, Jeanne was the worse one. The local news here has said this will be like Charlie
> 
> Nothing going on right now...
> 
> Char... you okay down there???



We are fine here just a lot of rain.  Thanks for asking  Hopefully everything will be open tomorrow.   We are under a tornado watch right now but other than that all is well.


----------



## acm563

Good Morning Friends, May your Day be blessed with all Good Things.


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> We are fine here just a lot of rain.  Thanks for asking  Hopefully everything will be open tomorrow.   We are under a tornado watch right now but other than that all is well.



  We  have missed you Char! Be safe!


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> We are fine here just a lot of rain. Thanks for asking  Hopefully everything will be open tomorrow. We are under a tornado watch right now but other than that all is well.


 
Good... looks like the whole lower half of state is covered with the storm on the radar

stay safe! keep us posted


----------



## disneykip

disneyfanx3 said:


> We are fine here just a lot of rain.  Thanks for asking  Hopefully everything will be open tomorrow.   We are under a tornado watch right now but other than that all is well.



Glad to here you are fine.

Everyone stay safe. 

Good morning!


----------



## ahoff

disneyfanx3 said:


> We are fine here just a lot of rain.  Thanks for asking  Hopefully everything will be open tomorrow.   We are under a tornado watch right now but other than that all is well.




Good that the storm has run  out of steam.  But watch out for the tornados, we have had a few small ones here over the summer, and they did some damage.  if a hurricane ever hits LI we will be in for it.  

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## disneykip

black562 said:


> Yea, coooooool!!!!!



Now everyone don't get jealous but Fonz is in Milwaukee today.  They are unveiling the new Bronze Fonz statue in downtown Milwaukee so he is here for the event.  I saw that Garry Marshall was also here.  And they just showed Ralph Malph too.  Wonder who else will show up.  Maybe Chachi will be here too.


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> Now everyone don't get jealous but Fonz is in Milwaukee today. They are unveiling the new Bronze Fonz statue in downtown Milwaukee so he is here for the event. I saw that Garry Marshall was also here. And they just showed Ralph Malph too. Wonder who else will show up. Maybe Chachi will be here too.


 
 Heyyyyyyyy  


would be neat to see


----------



## PirateMel

Good morning everyone!

Char and Sha hope are both safe today  

Please don't send the rain north, my basement can't handle it


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Char and Sha hope are both safe today
> 
> Please don't send the rain north, my basement can't handle it



Mel

We will be getting our own rain....and a COLD front....they weather person on Fox this morning, told us we could blame Canada for that....LMAO

Good Morning All

Hope everyone has a good day.  Sha and Char and anyone else down in FLA stay safe.

Hugs


----------



## buena vista

Hi Char!

I'm glad you're only getting rain for now. Stay safe and keep us posted! 

Sha, Tracy, Robin, and everyone else near the world, I hope you're able to ride it out without incident!


----------



## ahoff

disneykip said:


> Now everyone don't get jealous but Fonz is in Milwaukee today.  They are unveiling the new Bronze Fonz statue in downtown Milwaukee so he is here for the event.  I saw that Garry Marshall was also here.  And they just showed Ralph Malph too.  Wonder who else will show up.  Maybe Chachi will be here too.




That is kind of neat.  Maybe Richie will show up!


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> Now everyone don't get jealous but Fonz is in Milwaukee today.  They are unveiling the new Bronze Fonz statue in downtown Milwaukee so he is here for the event.  I saw that Garry Marshall was also here.  And they just showed Ralph Malph too.  Wonder who else will show up.  Maybe Chachi will be here too.



I'm jealous.


----------



## Carrieannew

*Ok. I will give in and start my dancin naners now since we are close enough


Sleeps left till Disney ---
          

I dont think there is a vacation I have needed more. Thank you again Angy. Your the best friend a chick could have.  *


----------



## Jenroc

katydidbug1 said:


> We will be getting our own rain....and a COLD front....they weather person on Fox this morning, told us we could blame Canada for that....LMAO
> 
> Hugs



 I want that weatherman's name & contact info !!  We are blaming it all on Alaska - so that would be the USA !!  LOL  LOL  too funny !!!  No rotten humidity to mess up the hairdos, though !!

  On a more serious note ..... I hope you all stay safe !!!


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Mel
> 
> We will be getting our own rain....and a COLD front....they weather person on Fox this morning, told us we could blame Canada for that....LMAO
> 
> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.  Sha and Char and anyone else down in FLA stay safe.
> 
> Hugs



HEY!!! 

Don't point the lightning rod in our direction!!!  

It's coming from the northwest which would be Alaska which is your property I believe??? (I agree with you Jenroc).

Yes we had thunder boomers last night but will be sunny and in the 70's the rest of the week!!

Hope everyone in FL is OK, Mel hope you don't have to open up your bottled water facility again.


----------



## Johnfish

Good morning everyone!  Glad to see Fay did not turn into a monster. Sounds like it will provide a lot of beneficial rains. We could sure use some of that up here. (not this week end though as i have plans LOL)

John


----------



## Johnfish

Jenroc said:


> I want that weatherman's name & contact info !!  We are blaming it all on Alaska - so that would be the USA !!  LOL  LOL  too funny !!!  No rotten humidity to mess up the hairdos, though !!
> 
> On a more serious note ..... I hope you all stay safe !!!





Jenroc,

Thanks for the eye test this morning!! (I ddint know my computer could display that small a FONT)

John


----------



## disneydeb

char and sha stay safe, and if a big wind comes just pretend your on soaring! lol. but seriously stay safe. I called my dad last night. He live's in Largo and he and my stepmom were moving to a hotel, he said they had to be evacuated by 6 am. At least they'll have a bed to sleep in. They are in their  80's so i was a little worried, I told them to bring peanut butter and jelly with them since there's no room service at a day's inn.<a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"><img src="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/f3mgjmfikh8xahct.png" alt="magicalkingdoms.com Ticker" border="0"/></a><br> <a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"> <font size="-1">Free Disney Tickers</font></a>


----------



## disneydeb

My dad must have ESP because he just called and said they did not have to leave what a relief! stay safe  ya all!


----------



## Jenroc

Johnfish said:


> Jenroc,
> 
> Thanks for the eye test this morning!! (I ddint know my computer could display that small a FONT)
> 
> John




*********N
******** O-
******* PRO
******  BLEM
*****   IT IS M
****   Y PLEASU
***    RE JOHNFIS
**     H ANY TIME !!

(how did you do on this eye test ??)


----------



## PirateMel

disneydeb said:


> My dad must have ESP because he just called and said they did not have to leave what a relief! stay safe  ya all!



That is grat news


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay so everyone in florida stay safe, blow really hard at the storm and send it back out to sea (lol).  On a serious note, please do stay safe. . .

On a fun note:

   

Check out the banana dance everyone!!!!!

WOO HOO!


----------



## katydidbug1

Jenroc said:


> I want that weatherman's name & contact info !!  We are blaming it all on Alaska - so that would be the USA !!  LOL  LOL  too funny !!!  No rotten humidity to mess up the hairdos, though !!
> 
> On a more serious note ..... I hope you all stay safe !!!



Her name is Cindy...and she is the weather forcaster on our local Fox station...lol.  Have at her!!!



cdn ears said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> Don't point the lightning rod in our direction!!!
> 
> It's coming from the northwest which would be Alaska which is your property I believe??? (I agree with you Jenroc).
> 
> Yes we had thunder boomers last night but will be sunny and in the 70's the rest of the week!!
> 
> Hope everyone in FL is OK, Mel hope you don't have to open up your bottled water facility again.



Hiya Steve...hey, I'm not blaming ya'll, just repeating what our weather people are saying....and ya know, we would gladly give you Alaska...lol


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon everyone.

Char and Sha I'm glad your safe.. and please continue to stay safe.

Sorry I haven't been on the boards much, I now know how Char feels when someone is looking over your shoulder.  We have new guy that is temporarily working next to me in the office for the next two week, so I can't check the DisBoards or do any personal stuff when he's here.  Luckily at the moment he's at lunch.  I better finish catching up on the threads before he comes back.


----------



## Jenroc

katydidbug1 said:


> Her name is Cindy...and she is the weather forcaster on our local Fox station...lol.  Have at her!!!
> Hiya Steve...hey, I'm not blaming ya'll, just repeating what our weather people are saying....and ya know, we would gladly give you Alaska...lol



Hey Steve - I think we had better start some kind of campaign to set these people at Fox straight !!  Maybe we should send our  weather guru Frank Farrigini (?from BT?) down to teach them a thing or two about weather and the geography of North America ???  What do you think ???   Or maybe we should just go down there ourselves ??!!!


----------



## Sha

Was sunny a bit ago, but wind was bring some more rain around... saw a very large tree down while out and about, but so far so good. 

Deb glad you parents didnt have to evac. Are they in a low lying area there or a manufactured home?


----------



## rebecca06261

Any update from our Florida friends??


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Any update from our Florida friends??


 
Its been quiet and dry here for part of the day... overcast... they said it was building strength over "land" as it went over the Everglades. Will go back out into Atlantic and then build more... and may turn back in north of us into St. Augustine.


----------



## disneykip

disneydeb said:


> My dad must have ESP because he just called and said they did not have to leave what a relief! stay safe  ya all!



Great news Deb!!


----------



## disneykip

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so everyone in florida stay safe, blow really hard at the storm and send it back out to sea (lol).  On a serious note, please do stay safe. . .
> 
> On a fun note:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the banana dance everyone!!!!!
> 
> WOO HOO!



Hardly any bananas left!!


----------



## disneykip

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Char and Sha I'm glad your safe.. and please continue to stay safe.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on the boards much, I now know how Char feels when someone is looking over your shoulder.  We have new guy that is temporarily working next to me in the office for the next two week, so I can't check the DisBoards or do any personal stuff when he's here.  Luckily at the moment he's at lunch.  I better finish catching up on the threads before he comes back.



Send him on errands periodically throughout the day - so you have time to get on the boards.


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> Its been quiet and dry here for part of the day... overcast... they said it was building strength over "land" as it went over the Everglades. Will go back out into Atlantic and then build more... and may turn back in north of us into St. Augustine.



I just heard that from our weather guy.  That is bizarre.  Hope it doesn't build more and that they are wrong.  

Be safe!!


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> I'm jealous.



Apparently everyone from the show is here.  I haven't seen everyone yet though.  They just keep showing clips on the news.  The had a parade from downtown to Miller Park.  They are throwing out the first pitch for the Brewer game.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Its been quiet and dry here for part of the day... overcast... they said it was building strength over "land" as it went over the Everglades. Will go back out into Atlantic and then build more... and may turn back in north of us into St. Augustine.



Keep safe Sha....don't take any chances



disneykip said:


> Send him on errands periodically throughout the day - so you have time to get on the boards.



I tried that, it didn't work.  I think he's glued to his seat. And he's so quiet, at least he could talk to me.  I don't think I smell, I did take a shower today.


----------



## disneykip

ttester9612 said:


> I tried that, it didn't work.  I think he's glued to his seat. And he's so quiet, at least he could talk to me.  I don't think I smell, I did take a shower today.



 I am sure it isn't that.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so everyone in florida stay safe, blow really hard at the storm and send it back out to sea (lol).  On a serious note, please do stay safe. . .
> 
> On a fun note:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the banana dance everyone!!!!!
> 
> WOO HOO!



Ma'am, that's a mighty fine banana dance you got there. Oh yes, mighty fine.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Keep safe Sha....don't take any chances


 
I wont be as silly as the guy who decided to go wind surfing and is now in ICU in critical condition for being blown into a building or whatever it was.

nor do I need to go anywhere really...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> I wont be as silly as the guy who decided to go wind surfing and is now in ICU in critical condition for being blown into a building or whatever it was.
> 
> nor do I need to go anywhere really...



Sounds like the wind surfed him instead.


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> Sounds like the wind surfed him instead.


 
something like that... i feel bad for the families of people who do something like that and get hurt so seriously. Hope/pray for the best outcome for him.


----------



## black562

Ok, I'll drop this link, just to bring back some memories.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLt7clQbBzo


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> Ok, I'll drop this link, just to bring back some memories.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLt7clQbBzo



I loved this...thanks for sharing.


----------



## disneykip

black562 said:


> Ok, I'll drop this link, just to bring back some memories.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLt7clQbBzo



Perfect.  They look a little older now....but not much.


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> Ok, I'll drop this link, just to bring back some memories.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLt7clQbBzo



 those were the days.. 



disneykip said:


> Apparently everyone from the show is here.  I haven't seen everyone yet though.  They just keep showing clips on the news.  The had a parade from downtown to Miller Park.  They are throwing out the first pitch for the Brewer game.



I love that. I remember when the Cheers gang celebrated their final episode here in Boston. We don't have a Bronze Fonz, but we do have a little pub that used to be called the Bull & Finch that was the inspiration for Cheers, and where now you can buy an eNORMous burger, or Frasier's chicken panini. Seriously  I shouldn't be too harsh on them.. I guess if they had an Arnolds Drive-in or a Schotz Brewpub in Milwaukee, I'd probably go.


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> those were the days..
> 
> 
> 
> I love that. I remember when the Cheers gang celebrated their final episode here in Boston. We don't have a Bronze Fonz, but we do have a little pub that used to be called the Bull & Finch that was the inspiration for Cheers, and where now you can buy an eNORMous burger, or Frasier's chicken panini. Seriously  I shouldn't be too harsh on them.. I guess if they had an Arnolds Drive-in or a Schotz Brewpub in Milwaukee, I'd probably go.


----------



## Johnfish

Good morning everyone!  Off to work yet again!  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

John


----------



## ttester9612

quick note before my new sidekick shows up in the office.

Good Morning to all my dear DisFriends and DisPeeps.  I pray you have a glorious and SAFE day.  Keep thinking DISNEY, DISNEY, DISNEY.....


----------



## ahoff

There was a story in the local paper this morning about the Fonz's statue.  Thought I would add another celebrity statue






[/IMG]

Hope everyone has a great day today.  and no one will be peeking over anyone's shoulder!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Happy Hump Day everyone!


----------



## disneykip

Good Morning!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!  

Halfway to the weekend!!


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Wednesday everyone.

Woke up this morning to mid 50's here brrrrrrr.
What happened to summer


----------



## KyDerbyMan

PirateMel said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.
> 
> Woke up this morning to mid 50's here brrrrrrr.
> What happened to summer



It's down here. Shall I send some up?


----------



## PirateMel

KyDerbyMan said:


> It's down here. Shall I send some up?



Yes Please


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.
> 
> Woke up this morning to mid 50's here brrrrrrr.
> What happened to summer



Mel, you got that right, I froze on my way to work today.  Hope this is just a minor bump in the weather.


----------



## Sha

Good morning!!!!



ttester9612 said:


> quick note before my new sidekick shows up in the office.
> 
> Good Morning to all my dear DisFriends and DisPeeps. I pray you have a glorious and SAFE day. Keep thinking DISNEY, DISNEY, DISNEY.....


 
That seems to be good thoughts to have T!

Hope everyone is doing well today  Still getting rain from some bands... appears Fay just is lingering... and didnt really interrupt much of anything around here or at WDW(parks stayed open). 

Mel.. sorry you are cold, but for those who missed it.. there was a little snow up near Denver over the weekend


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Wednesday 

As Mel said, its a wee bit chilly up here...only 62 right now, which is about 20 degree's below the average...I am all for good sleeping weather and all....but this is a bit to chilly even for me.

Hope everyone has a good day...Sha, hope you don't get to much weather

Hugs all


----------



## Carrieannew

Morning People

I would do a pretty color and countdown and naners but apparently I'm not supposed to be posting or chatting with people since I am too busy. 

Peace out


----------



## MATTERHORN

HAPPY WEDNESDAY!!!  I feel great, actually got some sleep, woke up early and got a lot done before leaving for work, and a good friend is driving into town as we speak from Washington!! Things can't get much better!!! 

Hope everyone else has a great day!!

Mel, in case KY's sun doesn't do the trick, I'm sending some of mine too!!  


Andrea


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> HAPPY WEDNESDAY!!!  I feel great, actually got some sleep, woke up early and got a lot done before leaving for work, and a good friend is driving into town as we speak from Washington!! Things can't get much better!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else has a great day!!
> 
> Mel, in case KY's sun doesn't do the trick, I'm sending some of mine too!!
> Andrea


Hope you enjoy your friend's visit Matty

I have no sun to send  I do have a sunny disposition today though...


----------



## PirateMel

MATTERHORN said:


> HAPPY WEDNESDAY!!!  I feel great, actually got some sleep, woke up early and got a lot done before leaving for work, and a good friend is driving into town as we speak from Washington!! Things can't get much better!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else has a great day!!
> 
> Mel, in case KY's sun doesn't do the trick, I'm sending some of mine too!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Thank you - will take all the sun I can get up here


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Hope you enjoy your friend's visit Matty
> 
> I have no sun to send  I do have a sunny disposition today though...



Umm..you always have a sunny disposition .  Oh wait that's me...lol


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> Hope you enjoy your friend's visit Matty
> 
> I have no sun to send  I do have a sunny disposition today though...



Thanks!! She's here for a whole 10 days. I miss her so much and the kids are dying to see each other!!! 



PirateMel said:


> Thank you - will take all the sun I can get up here



Or......you could just come here and get some!!!  See how excited I get when people come to town!! But I do have to say, living in Vegas, you seem to get a steady stream of visitors!! Think they just all want to see me???  


Andrea


----------



## disneydeb

good morning everyone, i'm freezing!  what happened to summer? I hope everyone has a magical day!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Umm..you always have a sunny disposition . Oh wait that's me...lol


 
is Perky the same as sunny? A quote from Flavia, that I was given by my English teacher... "those who bring sunshine to others, cannot help to keep it from themselves." Have always liked that quote. 



MATTERHORN said:


> Think they just all want to see me???
> Andrea


 
of course they are!!!!!!



disneydeb said:


> good morning everyone, i'm freezing! what happened to summer? I hope everyone has a magical day!


 
hope that isnt foreshadowing for you northerners


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> is Perky the same as sunny? A quote from Flavia, that I was given by my English teacher... "those who bring sunshine to others, cannot help to keep it from themselves." Have always liked that quote.



Hmmm...dunno...ok you can be sunny, I'll be perky...lol


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmm...dunno...ok you can be sunny, I'll be perky...lol



Darn you both, you darn morning perky sunny people.  

(signed, Princess Dark-Cloud)


----------



## Sha

ALRIGHT! enough of this TS Fay... 

I need to put in a movie so I can get away from the coverage! maybe some Pirates or something...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> HAPPY WEDNESDAY!!!  I feel great, actually got some sleep, woke up early and got a lot done before leaving for work, and a good friend is driving into town as we speak from Washington!! Things can't get much better!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else has a great day!!
> 
> Mel, in case KY's sun doesn't do the trick, I'm sending some of mine too!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Careful...can't send too much of yours or the east coast will get scorched and stink worse than burnt popcorn (or foul scrod)!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> ALRIGHT! enough of this TS Fay...
> 
> I need to put in a movie so I can get away from the coverage! maybe some Pirates or something...



Arrrrrr...and some rum, aye!


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Careful...can't send too much of yours or the east coast will get scorched and stink worse than burnt popcorn (or foul scrod)!



Yeah, better watch myself!! There's nothing worse than a stinking Scrod!!  

Andrea


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Darn you both, you darn morning perky sunny people.
> 
> (signed, Princess Dark-Cloud)


 
i think i just broke my sunny  

and not morning perky... i need sleep... but do have to be up early for something later in year... and when talking to Jen2 about our upcoming trip (her ears must be burning as I type this... I just got am IM) OMG! she is WIRED!

what am i in for?!!!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> ALRIGHT! enough of this TS Fay...
> 
> I need to put in a movie so I can get away from the coverage! maybe some Pirates or something...



Yeah, nothing worse than them re-running info of impending doom over and over and over again. Hope everyone stays safe, but I agree, time for a movie!!

Andrea


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> Arrrrrr...and some rum, aye!


 
a little too early for me


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> a little too early for me



Right??? KY, control yourself!!!  

Andrea


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> i think i just broke my sunny
> 
> and not morning perky... i need sleep... but do have to be up early for something later in year... and when talking to Jen2 about our upcoming trip (her ears must be burning as I type this... I just got am IM) OMG! she is WIRED!
> 
> what am i in for?!!!!!



Yes you do have to be up early for something later this year and you have given permission to be woken up...lol


----------



## Jenroc

Hey Sha ...........
All I can say is ........

hehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> *Ok. I will give in and start my dancin naners now since we are close enough
> 
> 
> Sleeps left till Disney ---
> 
> 
> I dont think there is a vacation I have needed more. Thank you again Angy. Your the best friend a chick could have.  *



    BFF til I give you hugs,   and I think we have a great group of chickas here that make best friends   You just love me for now cause I am going to Disney ...  But I do agree with you there hasnt been a vacation I have needed more...although this too is going to be one where I get there exhausted from traveling all week for work.

I hope everyone has a fantastic, sunny and perky day  
I am sorry I havent been posting much but I have too many things going on in my life right now to even attempt to keep up....Not feeling very Disneyish.... 


(((HUGS)))


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Yes you do have to be up early for something later this year and you have given permission to be woken up...lol


 
yes and if I really thought about that when I told you that a few weeks ago.... oh well! Its for a good reason though


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> a little too early for me




I never drink before noon.  So it is a good thing that it is always noon somewhere...


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Hey Sha ...........
> All I can say is ........
> 
> hehehehehehehehehehehe


 
okay... i need to get something done here and make a couple calls this morning.. and some planning too.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> I never drink before noon. So it is a good thing that it is always noon somewhere...


 
good morning you... and that also follows the line, "its 5 o'clock somewhere"


----------



## Johnfish

Sha said:


> good morning you... and that also follows the line, "its 5 o'clock somewhere"




I wish it was 5pm  (actually 7pm as that is when I get off) Work sucks again today.  Wish I had a vacation coming up before December.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I hate work!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> yes and if I really thought about that when I told you that a few weeks ago.... oh well! Its for a good reason though



To late now girly...gonna hold you to it...lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

Johnfish said:


> I wish it was 5pm  (actually 7pm as that is when I get off) Work sucks again today.  Wish I had a vacation coming up before December.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I hate work!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> ALRIGHT! enough of this TS Fay...
> 
> I need to put in a movie so I can get away from the coverage! maybe some Pirates or something...



LOL.. You know it's bad when Sha is shouting out loud.  

Hang in there! Won't be much longer before your beloved Florida sun is back and it's safe to go outside. Meantime, watch a movie or two for us, and keep us company on the boards.


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> HAPPY WEDNESDAY!!!  I feel great, actually got some sleep, woke up early and got a lot done before leaving for work, and a good friend is driving into town as we speak from Washington!! Things can't get much better!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else has a great day!!
> 
> Mel, in case KY's sun doesn't do the trick, I'm sending some of mine too!!
> 
> Andrea



Have a great time Andrea!  

And thanks to you and KY for sending a little sun our way.. it's "up" to 70 degrees here in Boston.. not swimming weather, but at least it's comfy again.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay so only I could book a vacation where the entire forecast calls for rain. . .lol.  Thank god FAY will have moved on a bit, though the aftermath (rain) will be left. . .

Count em. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so only I could book a vacation where the entire forecast calls for rain. . .lol.  Thank god FAY will have moved on a bit, though the aftermath (rain) will be left. . .
> 
> Count em. . .



I count 2, which rhymes with "woohoo!" 

It doesn't look like a complete washout. I think you'll be ok. Just pack your ponchos and bring it on!! Afterall, you're taking over the World.. nothing like a little infantry weather to make it more of an adventure!


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Have a great time Andrea!
> 
> And thanks to you and KY for sending a little sun our way.. it's "up" to 70 degrees here in Boston.. not swimming weather, but at least it's comfy again.



Thanks!!! Should be fun, hopefully we can escape without the kiddos one night too!! She's from here though, so I don't have to do the whole tourist thing again, thank goodness!!! 

Although I'm sad that Darcy won't be here for me to bust in on again since she'll be in the World!!  

Wow, 70!! I hope you have sunscreen on!!! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so only I could book a vacation where the entire forecast calls for rain. . .lol.  Thank god FAY will have moved on a bit, though the aftermath (rain) will be left. . .
> 
> Count em. . .



Tom beat me to the  rhyme, I got nothing good left except are you sure you don't want a ride to the airport?

Bananas dancing rhymes with reindeer prancing if that helps!  


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

morning all.  Been having trouble keeping up, but I wanted to check in and say hi.  I hope everyone is doing well.

For everyone with trips coming up I hope you have a good time and the weather agrees with you!


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> There was a story in the local paper this morning about the Fonz's statue.  Thought I would add another celebrity statue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day today. * and no one will be peeking over anyone's shoulder!*



Tell that to my sidekick.  He's actually at lunch right now, so I'm checking the posts before he gets back.   

At least I have Timmy's text messages and pics that she's been sending to read.  I'm still connected to Disney via those.  



PirateMel said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.
> 
> Woke up this morning to mid 50's here brrrrrrr.
> What happened to summer



Mel, it's chilling here to.. I woke to 65 degrees, didn't know I needed my sweater. 



Johnfish said:


> I wish it was 5pm  (actually 7pm as that is when I get off) Work sucks again today.  Wish I had a vacation coming up before December.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I hate work!



Keep thinking DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY....


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> BFF til I give you hugs,   and I think we have a great group of chickas here that make best friends   You just love me for now cause I am going to Disney ...  But I do agree with you there hasnt been a vacation I have needed more...although this too is going to be one where I get there exhausted from traveling all week for work.
> 
> I hope everyone has a fantastic, sunny and perky day
> I am sorry I havent been posting much but I have too many things going on in my life right now to even attempt to keep up....Not feeling very Disneyish....
> 
> 
> (((HUGS)))



 Here's hoping things start working out for you so you can bounce back to your wonderful Bubbly Dis Self.


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Here's hoping things start working out for you so you can bounce back to your wonderful Bubbly Dis Self.



Awww, thanks (hmm, maybe I need a bike ride to get me back to "me" )


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Awww, thanks (hmm, maybe I need a bike ride to get me back to "me" )



I think that flash I just saw was NH Bubba flying south on his bike.  

Single digits 'til you're home again, and that's always a sure way to get back to "you"


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I think that flash I just saw was NH Bubba flying south on his bike.
> 
> Single digits 'til you're home again, and that's always a sure way to get back to "you"



 and a nice bike it is 

..and thanks sweetie , I think you are right (as always)lol...

(((HUGS)))


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Awww, thanks (hmm, maybe I need a bike ride to get me back to "me" )


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


>


 and always sweet text messages ...thanks hon


----------



## ahoff

acm563 said:


> Awww, thanks (hmm, maybe I need a bike ride to get me back to "me" )




That works for me when I need a break.  But I think we are talking about different bikes!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I count 2, which rhymes with "woohoo!"
> 
> It doesn't look like a complete washout. I think you'll be ok. Just pack your ponchos and bring it on!! Afterall, you're taking over the World.. nothing like a little infantry weather to make it more of an adventure!



That's the plan. . .I am SOOOOOO ready.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Tom beat me to the  rhyme, I got nothing good left except are you sure you don't want a ride to the airport?
> 
> Bananas dancing rhymes with reindeer prancing if that helps!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Well look, if you insist. . .lol.  Lets chat tonight. . .


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> That works for me when I need a break.  But I think we are talking about different bikes!


Just a little bit different Augie  but actually a non motorized "bike" ride can be fun and relaxing as well


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Just a little bit different Augie  but actually a non motorized "bike" ride can be fun and relaxing as well


 They make Bike without Motors! How are you supposed to get them to move?


----------



## NH_Bubba

buena vista said:


> I think that flash I just saw was NH Bubba flying south on his bike.
> 
> Single digits 'til you're home again, and that's always a sure way to get back to "you"



Sorry wasn't me Buena, Way to cold this AM for riding so the bikes are at home in NH. 46 Degrees This morning But tomorrow is supposed to be nice.


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> They make Bike without Motors! How are you supposed to get them to move?



Didnt you ever watch The Flintstones???


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Just a little bit different Augie  but actually a non motorized "bike" ride can be fun and relaxing as well





NH_Bubba said:


> They make Bike without Motors! How are you supposed to get them to move?



Not going there... uh uhn.. not gonna do it.. wouldn't be prudent..


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Sorry wasn't me Buena, Way to cold this AM for riding so the bikes are at home in NH. 46 Degrees This morning But tomorrow is supposed to be nice.



To steal a Carrie phrase...."slacker"

(translated to an Angyism..."wuss" )


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Not going there... uh uhn.. not gonna do it.. wouldn't be prudent..



Family Board Tom and no mind reading


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Family Board Tom and no mind reading



this is what I'm saying..


----------



## NH_Bubba

Oh Well Enough Fun for another day it's finally time for my 1 1/2 hour drive home.

I'm down to 14 days before I head out and so far I have one meal planned think I should work on my Itinerary? Naa Maybe later 

Have a great evening Everyone.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> this is what I'm saying..


 



NH_Bubba said:


> Oh Well Enough Fun for another day it's finally time for my 1 1/2 hour drive home.
> 
> I'm down to 14 days before I head out and so far I have one meal planned think I should work on my Itinerary? Naa Maybe later
> 
> Have a great evening Everyone.


Have a safe ride home and ummm, you do realize it is free dining so you are SOL on ressies but should have np just going in and sitting at the bar to eat, and who knows maybe you will get lucky and a table will open up


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Well look, if you insist. . .lol.  Lets chat tonight. . .



I'm game!


----------



## disneykip

nurse.darcy said:


> That's the plan. . .I am SOOOOOO ready.



The bananas just keep disappearing.  You will be off before you know it.  Are you all packed and ready to go?


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Didnt you ever watch The Flintstones???



 

Angy - single digits.  How exciting for you and Carrie.  Hopefully things will be better for you so you have time to get all excited (and packed).


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> The bananas just keep disappearing.



shhh.. that's me.. I've been eating a banana a day when Darcy's not looking. You know they're ripe when they stop dancing.


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> shhh.. that's me.. I've been eating a banana a day when Darcy's not looking. You know they're ripe when they stop dancing.



LOL Ok.. I am reminding myself... family board.. family board!!!!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> LOL Ok.. I am reminding myself... family board.. family board!!!!



Yeah, shame on you Timmy LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> shhh.. that's me.. I've been eating a banana a day when Darcy's not looking. You know they're ripe when they stop dancing.



Hey, I heard that. . .LOL. . .

(Family board, family board, family board. . .lol)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Darcy I did do it.. I didnt do it !!!!  


family boards... family boards... 


nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I heard that. . .LOL. . .
> 
> (Family board, family board, family board. . .lol)


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Yeah, shame on you Timmy LOL



shame on me ????  what about you Mister!!!!!!!!???????????


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I heard that. . .LOL. . .
> 
> (Family board, family board, family board. . .lol)



Hey, I was just fessing up!

And it's true about ripeness. I mean, have you ever seen a dancing ripe banana? Wait, don't answer that. Dang..


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Hey, I was just fessing up!
> 
> And it's true about ripeness. I mean, have you ever seen a dancing ripe banana? Wait, don't answer that. Dang..


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Hey, I was just fessing up!
> 
> And it's true about ripeness. I mean, have you ever seen a dancing ripe banana? Wait, don't answer that. Dang..



Okay, you guys are cracking me up!! I so wanna add to this but hate to get the warning!!  

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> shame on me ????  what about you Mister!!!!!!!!???????????



I know, I know.. well now you can bet I'll think twice before I purloin someone else's fruit.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Hey, I was just fessing up!
> 
> And it's true about ripeness. I mean, have you ever seen a dancing ripe banana? Wait, don't answer that. Dang..



ROFLMAO. . .I find myself speechless all of the sudden. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .I find myself speechless all of the sudden. . .



LOL.. That's probably a good thing. Maybe you should answer Kip's question "are you packed yet?" .. and we can stop tempting Matty to chime in with something Vegas-esque


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> LOL.. That's probably a good thing. Maybe you should answer Kip's question "are you packed yet?" .. and we can stop tempting Matty to chime in with something Vegas-esque



I am NOT packed yet. . .the washing machine is running, shopping for the little things is done, my son is driving me insane. . .and I am sitting here laughing hysterically at the conversation regarding bananas. . .ah well, it can't get any better than this. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> LOL.. That's probably a good thing. Maybe you should answer Kip's question "are you packed yet?" .. and we can stop tempting Matty to chime in with something Vegas-esque



Thanks for having my back!! We all know how I can get.  



nurse.darcy said:


> I am NOT packed yet. . .the washing machine is running, shopping for the little things is done, my son is driving me insane. . .and I am sitting here laughing hysterically at the conversation regarding bananas. . .ah well, it can't get any better than this. . .



So you are saying that we should go to dinner then?

Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

NH_Bubba said:


> They make Bike without Motors! How are you supposed to get them to move?





acm563 said:


> Didnt you ever watch The Flintstones???



I can see it now.....Love IT...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks for having my back!! We all know how I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that we should go to dinner then?
> 
> Andrea



Oh gawd girlfriend. . .I have had exactly 2 hours sleep in the last 24 hrs, I look like something the cat dragged in and my house will be in an uproar till everything is packed. . .we should probably make it a fancy restaurant. . .lol

Naw, Brandon has already eaten.  I am not in the mood for food at this point. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh gawd girlfriend. . .I have had exactly 2 hours sleep in the last 24 hrs, I look like something the cat dragged in and my house will be in an uproar till everything is packed. . .we should probably make it a fancy restaurant. . .lol
> 
> Naw, Brandon has already eaten.  I am not in the mood for food at this point. . .



Sounds good, maybe Emerils or Delmonicos!!!   

No, it's all good. Just trying to get out of the house for a while so these crazy kids don't try to nap!

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Sounds good, maybe Emerils or Delmonicos!!!
> 
> No, it's all good. Just trying to get out of the house for a while so these crazy kids don't try to nap!
> 
> Andrea



Oh gawd, don't let them nap, you will never get any sleep tonight. . .lol.


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Hey, I was just fessing up!
> 
> And it's true about ripeness. I mean, have you ever seen a dancing ripe banana? Wait, don't answer that. Dang..


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh gawd, don't let them nap, you will never get any sleep tonight. . .lol.



I know. But see, you making me get out of the house was crucial to that plan. Now they are gonna fall asleep all early, then wake up around 10pm fully rested and I'm gonna send them over and make them stand on your doorstep singing Disney songs so you'll take pity on them and let them in!!!   

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> I know. But see, you making me get out of the house was crucial to that plan. Now they are gonna fall asleep all early, then wake up around 10pm fully rested and I'm gonna send them over and make them stand on your doorstep singing Disney songs so you'll take pity on them and let them in!!!
> 
> Andrea



Brandon: "Ma, you're not gonna believe this.. there are a couple of kids out front doing pirouettes and singing 'It's a Small World Afterall...'. Did you put them up to this? Cuz I can wait 'til Friday you know!"


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Brandon: "Ma, you're not gonna believe this.. there are a couple of kids out front doing pirouettes and singing 'It's a Small World Afterall...'. Did you put them up to this? Cuz I can wait 'til Friday you know!"



Unfortunately, Brandon would probably join them. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

disneykip said:


>







MATTERHORN said:


> I know. But see, you making me get out of the house was crucial to that plan. Now they are gonna fall asleep all early, then wake up around 10pm fully rested and I'm gonna send them over and make them stand on your doorstep singing Disney songs so you'll take pity on them and let them in!!!
> 
> Andrea







buena vista said:


> Brandon: "Ma, you're not gonna believe this.. there are a couple of kids out front doing pirouettes and singing 'It's a Small World Afterall...'. Did you put them up to this? Cuz I can wait 'til Friday you know!"







nurse.darcy said:


> Oh gawd, don't let them nap, you will never get any sleep tonight. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


>



Hello Teresa. . .hope you are well.


----------



## buena vista

Hi Teresa!.. I'm not very happy that your Orioles are beating my Sox tonight.. I'm watching the Olympics now in protest!


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello Teresa. . .hope you are well.



Well hello Miss Darcy..I'm doing just peachy...even through I am working long hours.  How have you been?


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Hi Teresa!.. I'm not very happy that your Orioles are beating my Sox tonight.. I'm watching the Olympics now in protest!



Oh poor baby....but now that DC has their own team, I'm  a Nationals fan...   I have to root for the underdog...


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Oh poor baby....but now that DC has their own team, I'm  a Nationals fan...   I have to root for the underdog...



At 44 and 82, underdog is understating it.. I'm sure you're a good fan though


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Well hello Miss Darcy..I'm doing just peachy...even through I am working long hours.  How have you been?



Just trying to get ready for vacation but I keep getting interrupted. . .


----------



## cdn ears

Jenroc said:


> Hey Steve - I think we had better start some kind of campaign to set these people at Fox straight !!  Maybe we should send our  weather guru Frank Farrigini (?from BT?) down to teach them a thing or two about weather and the geography of North America ???  What do you think ???   Or maybe we should just go down there ourselves ??!!!



Already in the planning stages of going down, not necessarily to set anyone straight on anything but to visit the world!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> I know. But see, you making me get out of the house was crucial to that plan. Now they are gonna fall asleep all early, then wake up around 10pm fully rested and I'm gonna send them over and make them stand on your doorstep singing Disney songs so you'll take pity on them and let them in!!!
> 
> Andrea



Do they know _It's A Small World_???


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Do they know _It's A Small World_???



Yep!!! I've taught them well! I hope Darcy is prepared for the assault. We attack as soon as the sun goes down!!
Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Yep!!! I've taught them well! I hope Darcy is prepared for the assault. We attack as soon as the sun goes down!!
> Andrea



<Mr. Burns voice>

"Excellent!"



Oh, btw, everyone...the last of my Trip Report has been posted!!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> <Mr. Burns voice>
> 
> "Excellent!"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw, everyone...the last of my Trip Report has been posted!!!!



Okay, I'm really going to read it right now before I scrod off for the night!

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay, I'm really going to read it right now before I scrod off for the night!
> 
> Andrea



ROFLMAO. . .she said "scrod off". . .Oh my. . .   

I have a banana left. . .but it will be gone in EXACTLY 18 hrs and 37 minutes. . .


----------



## KyDerbyMan

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .she said "scrod off". . .Oh my. . .
> 
> I have a banana left. . .but it will be gone in EXACTLY 18 hrs and 37 minutes. . .



Better hurry!  Wait any longer and that banana just might end up peeling itself!


(I have no idea what that means!  )


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> Better hurry!  Wait any longer and that banana just might end up peeling itself!
> 
> 
> (I have no idea what that means!  )



Good morning. . .and neither do I.  But hey, I don't care as I am off to the World soon. . .lol

Have a great day!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.  I pray you have a GLORIOUS DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!!!!!!!

Hope you all are doing well  things are wonderful here despite Fay just sitting off the coast (not sure if she moved at all  )

Have a magical day today


----------



## acm563

NH_BUBBA

I believe a HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! is in order for the day


----------



## acm563

Good Morning everyone...Busy day here as I have to take and get Marie enrolled in school this morning and all of that good stuff.

Teresa I hope that your "trainee" sits at his desk and ignores your pc screen so that you can post more often  I miss you.

Tom Its nice to see all of your posts. As always your hospitality is extended to all.... 

Darcy YAY!  

Matty,Amy,Robert, Joe Augie,Rebecca, DisneyDeb, Kip, Mandy, NY Redneck 

Jerry I have enjoyed your trip report and pictures, ty

Timmy Thank you for being the sweetie that you are. I am looking forward to meeting you!

Sha and Char...Here's hoping you survived the storm and your day is not a total wipe out

John(fish)Hope your work day is better, you have to learn to be not so nice and just tell them to DO IT! lol

Bob& Cait   

MelHave a blessed day, I am honored to call you friend

TracyMay your ride home be a safe one

For anyone I have forgotten...I am sorry and special (((HUGS)))

For Randy L. who is lurking.... Thanks for always being the sweetheart you have always been, your calls and your emails make my day 

For the other goofy lurker  Hope schoolwork is done soon and that you can find the time to breathe!

CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!! After we go to sleep tonight we have 1 week left!!! (and I have plans....hahahahahahh)

and for anyone who remembers him..JT4Ever says hello~  He is still the same as always and looking forward to October!

Ok...whew...long post but I think I covered it all....


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> NH_BUBBA
> 
> I believe a HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! is in order for the day



Thanks ACM Your the first one.


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well  things are wonderful here despite Fay just sitting off the coast (not sure if she moved at all  )
> 
> Have a magical day today



She is being quite stubborn.  Just go away Fay!!   

Good Morning!!  

Darcy - one banana - that basically means the time has come!


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> NH_BUBBA
> 
> I believe a HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! is in order for the day



to you
Hope you eat lot of   and have lots of


----------



## disneykip

Happy Birthday NH Bubba - hope you have a specatular day!!

Angy - hang in there.  The bananas will all be gone before you know it.  And this week will be a distant memory.  


Everyone have a great day!


----------



## PirateMel

Morning Everyone.  Happy Thursday.

Angy Thank you.

Darcy - Woo hoo.

Tom   say a Patriot prayer for tomorrow  (Will not discuss the sox)


----------



## disneykip

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.  I pray you have a GLORIOUS DAY!!!!!!!!



Hey - I was thinking about your 'lurker'.  Can you rearrange your cube so that he can't see your monitor?    I have done that in the past.  I hate it when people can see my screen even if it is work related.  

Maybe he will call in sick!!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well  things are wonderful here despite Fay just sitting off the coast (not sure if she moved at all  )
> 
> Have a magical day today



Good Morning.

Thank you soooo much - the mailman delivered my suprise  
Bet you didn't know I collected them


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> She is being quite stubborn. Just go away Fay!!


 
Yes she is... a lot of flooding along the coastal area, and they say we will get more rain Friday as she moves west across the state,  

The overcast rainy feel from outside has me wanting to go back to bed though  

Happy Birthday NH_Bubba! I hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Thank you soooo much - the mailman delivered my suprise
> Bet you didn't know I collected them


 
No I had no idea!!!!!! How perfect then! Am glad you liked your surprise!  
Sorry it took me 2 months to get it to you LOL (doesnt seem that long ago that I left).


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> No I had no idea!!!!!! How perfect then! Am glad you liked your surprise!
> Sorry it took me 2 months to get it to you LOL (doesnt seem that long ago that I left).



I it awesome   - and No it does not feel like two months already.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well  things are wonderful here despite Fay just sitting off the coast (not sure if she moved at all  )
> 
> Have a magical day today



Good Morning Miss Sha...Hope you have a wonderful day despite Fay.  Hope she goes away sooon

Mel....I promise not to call tomorrown night, don't want to interupt the watching of the Pats.  Fingers crossed this will be a good season.  And well I am not speaking to our Red Sox right now, either...lol

And a bright and cheery good morning to everyone.  Hope you have a wonderful day.  Off to do some work


----------



## MATTERHORN

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NH BUBBA!!!

Hope you have a great day!


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Good morning all!! Woke up early here today!! Hope everyone is having a great day!!!

Going to work, then lunch with Darcy and later Andrea's Limo Service will see her off at the airport!! Don't suppose I'd fit in her luggage. I'll probably be crying as she walks away without me!!!  


Andrea


----------



## buena vista

Angy, Sha, Cait, et al... thanks for your bright morning welcomes. And a "good morning" to the lurkers and newcomers who weren't called out by name. This is your home too .



PirateMel said:


> Morning Everyone.  Happy Thursday.
> 
> Angy Thank you.
> 
> Darcy - Woo hoo.
> 
> Tom   say a Patriot prayer for tomorrow  (Will not discuss the sox)



Still the pre-season, but I haven't seen anything resembling last year's team. Maybe one player does make that much difference.

Hang in there. The season is young.  



NH_Bubba said:


> Thanks ACM Your the first one.



Happy Birthday neighbor!


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> Still the pre-season, but I haven't seen anything resembling last year's team. Maybe one player does make that much difference.
> Hang in there. The season is young.



Will have to see how that 'one player' will make a difference this year for the Jets.  Not that I am rooting for them.  Can't really comment on the Sox, last I heard they had the wild card.  Has that changed?  They are still ahead of the Yankees, which all that matters.


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> Darcy - one banana - that basically means the time has come!



Gotta love the one-day  dance! 

disclaimer: the above statement is intended to be family board friendly and in no way suggests anything more than a celebratory ritual using DISboard approved emoticons.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Good morning all!! Woke up early here today!! Hope everyone is having a great day!!!
> 
> Going to work, then lunch with Darcy and later Andrea's Limo Service will see her off at the airport!! Don't suppose I'd fit in her luggage. I'll probably be crying as she walks away without me!!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Could always alert the vice scrod and inform them of the, uh, "contraband" in her luggage....

(evil, maniacal laughter)


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> Will have to see how that 'one player' will make a difference this year for the Jets.  Not that I am rooting for them.  Can't really comment on the Sox, last I heard they had the wild card.  Has that changed?  They are still ahead of the Yankees, which all that matters.



Sox are still the leaders in the wild card race, but only by a half game over the Twinkies. It's tight.


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Gotta love the one-day  dance!
> 
> disclamer: the above statement is intended to be family board friendly and in no way suggests anything more than a celebratory ritual using DISboard approved emoticons.



I'm actually glad she's down to one banana. It's dangerous to have more than one coming at her at once!! Darcy, you're safe now!!  


Andrea

Ditto to BV's Exclaimer!


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Could always alert the vice scrod and inform them of the, uh, "contraband" in her luggage....
> 
> (evil, maniacal laughter)



  

Andrea


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .she said "scrod off". . .Oh my. . .
> 
> I have a banana left. . .but it will be gone in EXACTLY 18 hrs and 37 minutes. . .



  I guess that means that the banana will split ??    

Darcy enjoy your trip with your sons' (son and sun)...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Good morning all!! Woke up early here today!! Hope everyone is having a great day!!!
> 
> Going to work, then lunch with Darcy and later Andrea's Limo Service will see her off at the airport!! Don't suppose I'd fit in her luggage. I'll probably be crying as she walks away without me!!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Hey girl, where are we going to lunch and are we bringing the kids?

And I would take you in my luggage just to have a partner in crime but your kids might be angry with you and me when we got back. . .


----------



## cdn ears

buena vista said:


> Gotta love the one-day  dance!
> 
> disclaimer: the above statement is intended to be family board friendly and in no way suggests anything more than a celebratory ritual using DISboard approved emoticons.



Love the DIS-claimer


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Gotta love the one-day  dance!
> 
> disclaimer: the above statement is intended to be family board friendly and in no way suggests anything more than a celebratory ritual using DISboard approved emoticons.



Uh yeah, after last night. . .lol. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> I'm actually glad she's down to one banana. It's dangerous to have more than one coming at her at once!! Darcy, you're safe now!!
> 
> 
> Andrea
> 
> Ditto to BV's Exclaimer!



Whew. . .for a minute there I thought this board was going to take a turn away from family friendly again. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> I guess that means that the banana will split ??
> 
> Darcy enjoy your trip with your sons' (son and sun)...



Thank you Steve. . .


Dang, forgot to use the multi quote thing. . .lol


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh yeah, after last night. . .lol. . .



Are we having chat issues again???


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Sox are still the leaders in the wild card race, but only by a half game over the Twinkies. It's tight.


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> Are we having chat issues again???



Nope Steve, this was out in plain view for everyone to misinterpret. . .Tom was stealing my bananas. . .lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope Steve, this was out in plain view for everyone to misinterpret. . .Tom was stealing my bananas. . .lol




LoL But Darcy he said he only means well.. he just dont want to get it over ripe!!!   You end up throwing away ripe bananas.....


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> LoL But Darcy he said he only means well.. he just dont want to get it over ripe!!!   You end up throwing away ripe bananas.....



No, you smoosh up over-ripe banana's and make banana bread


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Good Morning everyone...Busy day here as I have to take and get Marie enrolled in school this morning and all of that good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy I am looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




me too


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> No, you smoosh up over-ripe banana's and make banana bread



Good morning to you !!!!!!!!!!!  

mel!!!!!!!!!  when are you making some ??? you know I can get  to Ma border in 5 hours....

But I like my bananas on Banana pudding !!!!!!!  Yummy!!!!  hmmm in my case I have 15 left....

one banana....  

two banana....   

.... three ......    

cha cha.. cha cha....   




NH_BUBBA !!!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope Steve, this was out in plain view for everyone to misinterpret. . .Tom was stealing my bananas. . .lol





ANTSS2001 said:


> LoL But Darcy he said he only means well.. he just dont want to get it over ripe!!!   You end up throwing away ripe bananas.....



Yes.. just helping to clear the clutter so there's one less thing for you to think about while you pack for your (*sigh*) trip to WDW. 



PirateMel said:


> No, you smoosh up over-ripe banana's and make banana bread



lemme guess.. you use banana liqueur in your bread too right?


----------



## ANTSS2001

getting confused with the names.. but I like this...

Tom... Steve.... and Jerry   with John  


hmmm I truly need more caffeine if this thing is making me do this


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> getting confused with the names.. but I like this...
> 
> Tom... Steve.... and Jerry   with John
> 
> hmmm I truly need more caffeine if this thing is making me do this



Timmy, you're no fun..

 sorry, can't say that with a straight face


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Timmy, you're no fun..
> 
> sorry, can't say that with a straight face



fun ?? me ?? Never !!!!!!!!!  it is againts my religion...


----------



## acm563

Back from getting Marie enrolled...  4th grader now 

Now I am off to have lunch with my "other" child...

There are so many comments I could make but just refuse to........
          

But Mel, I think I like your comment BEST, with Toms reply attached to it


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Yes.. just helping to clear the clutter so there's one less thing for you to think about while you pack for your (*sigh*) trip to WDW.



Its okay Tom. . .and thanks for clearing the clutter. . .I fly out in exactly 12 hrs and 55 minutes. . .lol.  But I am not keeping track. . .


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Good Morning everyone...Busy day here as I have to take and get Marie enrolled in school this morning and all of that good stuff.
> 
> Teresa I hope that your "trainee" sits at his desk and ignores your pc screen so that you can post more often  I miss you.
> 
> Tom Its nice to see all of your posts. As always your hospitality is extended to all....
> 
> Darcy YAY!
> 
> Matty,Amy,Robert, Joe Augie,Rebecca, DisneyDeb, Kip, Mandy, NY Redneck
> 
> Jerry I have enjoyed your trip report and pictures, ty
> 
> Timmy Thank you for being the sweetie that you are. I am looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> Sha and Char...Here's hoping you survived the storm and your day is not a total wipe out
> 
> John(fish)Hope your work day is better, you have to learn to be not so nice and just tell them to DO IT! lol
> 
> Bob& Cait
> 
> MelHave a blessed day, I am honored to call you friend
> 
> TracyMay your ride home be a safe one
> 
> For anyone I have forgotten...I am sorry and special (((HUGS)))
> 
> For Randy L. who is lurking.... Thanks for always being the sweetheart you have always been, your calls and your emails make my day
> 
> For the other goofy lurker  Hope schoolwork is done soon and that you can find the time to breathe!
> 
> CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!! After we go to sleep tonight we have 1 week left!!! (and I have plans....hahahahahahh)
> 
> and for anyone who remembers him..JT4Ever says hello~  He is still the same as always and looking forward to October!
> 
> Ok...whew...long post but I think I covered it all....



Aww hi to you too Angy!   Hope you are having a good day!


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh yeah, after last night. . .lol. . .



Sounds like we missed an interesting chat last night  

Darcy...looking forward to meeting you in November!  

I am sure some of you will be meeting Flat Amy next week. LOL Wish I could be there.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Yes.. just helping to clear the clutter so there's one less thing for you to think about while you pack for your (*sigh*) trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess.. you use banana liqueur in your bread too right?



Hey now wait just a minute there....,
NOT, but I can try it and send you some if you would like.

Alcohol is much better in Jello and pudding cakes


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Alcohol is much better in Jello and pudding cakes



 Mel, I'm gonna take your word for that. I think it's best for all involved that I take my adult beverages in doses that I can see. Call me a lightweight or say what you will about your Jello shots, but I'm telling you they were potent.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Its okay Tom. . .and thanks for clearing the clutter. . .I fly out in exactly 12 hrs and 55 minutes. . .lol.  But I am not keeping track. . .



and speaking of Jello shots, you're taking the red eye huh?


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> one banana....
> 
> two banana....
> 
> .... three ......
> 
> cha cha.. cha cha....



Does this remind anyone else of the banana splits theme song?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2se2I70CJ0&feature=related


----------



## CoasterAddict

KyDerbyMan said:


> Happy Hump Day everyone!



<bites tongue> -family board! (And I just saw your tag...my coworkers are wondering why I keep chuckling.)


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> <bites tongue> -family board! (And I just saw your tag...my coworkers are wondering why I keep chuckling.)



You should say that around Boston we get that question a lot, but it's usually not asked in the third-person pluperfect indicative.  old joke, but a good one.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> and speaking of Jello shots, you're taking the red eye huh?



Night shift worker here. . .Red Eye's are my specialty. . .lol.  I usually take the red eye if its available. . .


----------



## KyDerbyMan

CoasterAddict said:


> <bites tongue> -family board! (And I just saw your tag...my coworkers are wondering why I keep chuckling.)


----------



## sand2270

CoasterAddict said:


> <bites tongue> -family board! (And I just saw your tag...my coworkers are wondering why I keep chuckling.)




LMAO!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Hey!! No kiddos with me for lunch!! But they will be with me later when we give you the big send off!!!  

What sounds good to you? I could totally do Claim Jumper or Cheesecake Factory on Green Valley Parkway! Let me know!

Andrea



nurse.darcy said:


> Hey girl, where are we going to lunch and are we bringing the kids?
> 
> And I would take you in my luggage just to have a partner in crime but your kids might be angry with you and me when we got back. . .


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope Steve, this was out in plain view for everyone to misinterpret. . .Tom was stealing my bananas. . .lol



How can that be misinterpreted? The less bananas the better, right?
You and your DS have a safe trip!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Night shift worker here. . .Red Eye's are my specialty. . .lol.  I usually take the red eye if its available. . .



and now you have Andrea and her DD's to give you the big send off!! How cute is that?!


----------



## CoasterAddict

PirateMel said:


> Hey now wait just a minute there....,
> NOT, but I can try it and send you some if you would like.
> 
> Alcohol is much better in Jello and pudding cakes



You can also substitute your favorite liquer for the water in brownie mix--yum! Chambord is particularly tasty. Next batch--Starbucks!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey!! No kiddos with me for lunch!! But they will be with me later when we give you the big send off!!!
> 
> What sounds good to you? I could totally do Claim Jumper or Cheesecake Factory on Green Valley Parkway! Let me know!
> 
> Andrea



Do either of them serve scrod??


----------



## sand2270

CoasterAddict said:


> You can also substitute your favorite liquer for the water in brownie mix--yum! Chambord is particularly tasty. Next batch--Starbucks!




i think I just blacked out for a minute.  Raspberry flavored alcoholie brownies?? Yummy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey!! No kiddos with me for lunch!! But they will be with me later when we give you the big send off!!!
> 
> What sounds good to you? I could totally do Claim Jumper or Cheesecake Factory on Green Valley Parkway! Let me know!
> 
> Andrea



That sounds good or we could go to The Greens. . .lol, oh and I need to bring my son. . .after all its just he and I and I've already emptied the fridge since I will be gone for 10 days. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

GIR-Prototype said:


> How can that be misinterpreted? The less bananas the better, right?
> You and your DS have a safe trip!



Yes, the less bananas the better. . .lol.  And thanks Robert, we will



buena vista said:


> and now you have Andrea and her DD's to give you the big send off!! How cute is that?!



They are going to be sooooo jealous.  Of course if Andrea hids in my luggage then they might need a ride home. . .


----------



## CoasterAddict

sand2270 said:


> i think I just blacked out for a minute.  Raspberry flavored alcoholie brownies?? Yummy.


Actually, the alcohol mostly bakes out, but they still taste great!


----------



## sand2270

CoasterAddict said:


> Actually, the alcohol mostly bakes out, but they still taste great!




Well a girl can dream.  

I figured it cooked out...still sounds good though.


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> Actually, the alcohol mostly bakes out, but they still taste great!





sand2270 said:


> Well a girl can dream.
> 
> I figured it cooked out...still sounds good though.


  

Great idea CG on substituting liquor for the water...and Amy take and add your favorite flavor to some chocolate icing and make a  brownie glaze....Mmmmm


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Great idea CG on substituting liquor for the water...and Amy take and add your favorite flavor to some chocolate icing and make a  brownie glaze....Mmmmm




ooh good idea.    It's a dessert and an after dinner drink all in one.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> ooh good idea.    It's a dessert and an after dinner drink all in one.



 and if you use maybe a Cherry Cordial liquor and make chocolate cherry brownies....mmmmmm... 



(but on another note if you ever want to get wasted innocently DO have Mel make Jello Shots for you...I am NOT a light weight and they ARE lethal )


----------



## GIR-Prototype

acm563 said:


> Great idea CG on substituting liquor for the water...and Amy take and add your favorite flavor to some chocolate icing and make a  brownie glaze....Mmmmm



You can also substitute fruit juices in batter and some doughs to good effect, we used to do that with cobblers in the Boy Scouts. Some doughs it won't work in because the juice changes the food chemistry too much in terms of the pH levels or sugar content.

In other news, I have another pre-WDW dental appointment tomorrow at 10:40am, this one complete with needles before the drilling.


----------



## nurse.darcy

GIR-Prototype said:


> You can also substitute fruit juices in batter and some doughs to good effect, we used to do that with cobblers in the Boy Scouts. Some doughs it won't work in because the juice changes the food chemistry too much in terms of the pH levels or sugar content.
> 
> In other news, I have another pre-WDW dental appointment tomorrow at 10:40am, this one complete with needles before the drilling.



Ouch. . .


----------



## Johnfish

Good morning all. Thanks for the nice thoughts Angy. Fortunately I am not the goto guy today so it is a much better day!  


Oops wait a minute its not morning any more!  Boy am I all snafued and foobarred today LOL

Hope everyones day is going well.

John


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> and if you use maybe a Cherry Cordial liquor and make chocolate cherry brownies....mmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> (but on another note if you ever want to get wasted innocently DO have Mel make Jello Shots for you...I am NOT a light weight and they ARE lethal )



Wimps the lot of you  
I didn't even make the strong ones for you all (two words).

What you going to do in Oct??? Rum, tequilla, vodka, Brandy


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning Miss Sha...Hope you have a wonderful day despite Fay. Hope she goes away sooon


 
She will be here through tomorrow evening... 


buena vista said:


> Gotta love the one-day  dance!
> 
> disclaimer: the above statement is intended to be family board friendly and in no way suggests anything more than a celebratory ritual using DISboard approved emoticons.


 
LMAO love the disclaimer



MATTERHORN said:


> I'm actually glad she's down to one banana. It's dangerous to have more than one coming at her at once!! Darcy, you're safe now!!


 
ummmmm    



PirateMel said:


> No, you smoosh up over-ripe banana's and make banana bread


 
Yum!



ANTSS2001 said:


>


 
OMG!!! LMAO I love it!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> ooh good idea.    It's a dessert and an after dinner drink all in one.



Love the idea 
So if it is all in one, does that mean it is hald the calories ?


----------



## Sha

Thanks for the Banana Splits view! I remember them


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> You can also substitute fruit juices in batter and some doughs to good effect, we used to do that with cobblers in the Boy Scouts. Some doughs it won't work in because the juice changes the food chemistry too much in terms of the pH levels or sugar content.
> 
> In other news, I have another pre-WDW dental appointment tomorrow at 10:40am, this one complete with needles before the drilling.


Another great cooking idea ...

and ouch on dental work, but at least it will be completed before your time in the world!


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Love the idea
> So if it is all in one, does that mean it is hald the calories ?



Exactly Mel, it's like samples you get at Costco  all calories are removed from those...and I always remove all but 10 calories from every dessert I make so my guest can consume them guilt free  all for the cost of the calories in a life saver!


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Wimps the lot of you
> I didn't even make the strong ones for you all (two words).
> 
> What you going to do in Oct??? Rum, tequilla, vodka, Brandy


Well, I think for October I choose Tequila...as they were the least potent of all of your shots or else I just consume so much Patron I am immune to tequila...lol

(and heheheh ya know I was TRYING my best to behave in Boston...and your jello shots if consumed in quantity may have made me run my mouth a little more than I would have wanted to...  October I wont care one way or the other...)


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Good morning all. Thanks for the nice thoughts Angy. Fortunately I am not the goto guy today so it is a much better day!
> 
> 
> Oops wait a minute its not morning any more!  Boy am I all snafued and foobarred today LOL
> 
> Hope everyones day is going well.
> 
> John


Hello friend  Glad your today is better than your yesterday was...


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Exactly Mel, it's like samples you get at Costco  all calories are removed from those...and I always remove all but 10 calories from every dessert I make so my guest can consume them guilt free  all for the cost of the calories in a life saver!



Nice logic .. I suppose by that same logic all the walking I do at WDW isn't really exercise - most of the calorie burning is removed since it's fun and not work ... so all that pavement pounding and stroller hurdling is only good for 10Kcals/hr. I might just have to go on a low-cal potassium-rich diet afterall.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Nice logic .. I suppose by that same logic all the walking I do at WDW isn't really exercise - most of the calorie burning is removed since it's fun and not work ... so all that pavement pounding and stroller hurdling is only good for 10Kcals/hr. I might just have to go on a low-cal potassium-rich diet afterall.



Well, if that was Na instead of K  you were looking for I would just suggest you have more margaritas with salt on the rim


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Love the idea
> So if it is all in one, does that mean it is hald the calories ?



I think so...which means we can have twice as much.  I love the new math.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well, if that was Na instead of K  you were looking for I would just suggest you have more margaritas with salt on the rim



Nah, I like my 'ritas without the salt. Mango margaritas.. mmmmmmmm....


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I think so...which means we can have twice as much.  I love the new math.



Only if its the dessert brownies...I am promising you Amy....Mels Jello shots are lethal,  and they thought I was awful for bringing the Everclear....geesh!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Nah, I like my 'ritas without the salt. Mango margaritas.. mmmmmmmm....



Melon ones are really good too made with midori.  Yummy.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Nah, I like my 'ritas without the salt. Mango margaritas.. mmmmmmmm....




Well I am sure you like "Ritas" salt free... but I was talking about alcoholic beverages with Tequila in them 

and mango margaritas are the best....mmmmmm


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Only if its the dessert brownies...I am promising you Amy....Mels Jello shots are lethal,  and they thought I was awful for bringing the Everclear....geesh!



i equate jello shots with long island iced teas.  You can't taste the alcohol but wake up in the morning going "what happened?" LOL


----------



## acm563

Wow, y'all have me wanting to throw a dinner party....Baked Stuffed Lobsters on another thread, Chocolate Cherry Cordial brownies and mmm Margaritas....sounds like the start to a great party menu.....


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> i equate jello shots with long island iced teas.  You can't taste the alcohol but wake up in the morning going "what happened?" LOL



Well, with Mels Jello Shots you DO taste the alcohol...I drink Long Islands and Bone Crushers all the time and they are water compared to Mels Jello Shots...


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well I am sure you like "Ritas" salt free... but I was talking about alcoholic beverages with Tequila in them
> 
> and mango margaritas are the best....mmmmmm



I guess you missed the Apostrophe in front of the lower cased 'rita 

reminds me of a Cheers episode when Sam was relocated to Cancun. Someone calls over to Sam and he says "I'll be there in a minute, just let me finish making this Maragarita." then turns to a local lovely and says "So anyway Margarita..."


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well, with Mels Jello Shots you DO taste the alcohol...I drink Long Islands and Bone Crushers all the time and they are water compared to Mels Jello Shots...




oh that is bad.


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> oh that is bad.



She is a lighweight  
They really are mild, except for the margarita ones.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I guess you missed the Apostrophe in front of the lower cased 'rita
> 
> reminds me of a Cheers episode when Sam was relocated to Cancun. Someone calls over to Sam and he says "I'll be there in a minute, just let me finish making this Maragarita." then turns to a local lovely and says "So anyway Margarita..."


  



sand2270 said:


> oh that is bad.


Oh believe me our Mel knows how to try to get her friends drunk


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> She is a lighweight
> They really are mild, except for the margarita ones.


Well, I liked the ones with the tequila in them....but woohoo on those black cherry ones....100% nothing but brandy, there was no water


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well, with Mels Jello Shots you DO taste the alcohol...I drink Long Islands and Bone Crushers all the time and they are water compared to Mels Jello Shots...



OK, not only were they strong (a debatable point from Mel's point of view, but she's outnumbered by us wimps and lightweights), but she made at least 6 or 7 different flavors and there had to be about 100 servings or more to go around. She had to use a pull cart packed with ice to haul it over! An airline would've charged extra for it being over the weight limit. I know.. I had to lift it.

It was quite an undertaking and very generous of her and we all appreciated it! Even if it bordered on reckless endangerment.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> OK, not only were they strong (a debatable point from Mel's point of view, but she's outnumbered by us wimps and lightweights), but she made at least 6 or 7 different flavors and there had to be about 100 servings or more to go around. She had to use a pull cart packed with ice to haul it over! An airline would've charged extra for it being over the weight limit. I know.. I had to lift it.
> 
> It was quite an undertaking and very generous of her and we all appreciated it! Even if it bordered on reckless endangerment.


Yes, we definitly beyond a doubt appreciated it! Mel rocks and if I didnt tease her she would think I didnt love her as much as I do  I would not have lugged that ice chest on the green line or redline or whatever line it was for us, and then to have to schlep it from there to your place and up the steps...no way no how...I dont love any of you that much


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> OK, not only were they strong (a debatable point from Mel's point of view, but she's outnumbered by us wimps and lightweights), but she made at least 6 or 7 different flavors and there had to be about 100 servings or more to go around. She had to use a pull cart packed with ice to haul it over! An airline would've charged extra for it being over the weight limit. I know.. I had to lift it.
> 
> It was quite an undertaking and very generous of her and we all appreciated it! Even if it bordered on reckless endangerment.



  
I can't help it I am half Italian, I should have baked instead.


----------



## CoasterAddict

acm563 said:


> Only if its the dessert brownies...I am promising you Amy....Mels Jello shots are lethal,  and they thought I was awful for bringing the Everclear....geesh!



Everclear? OMG  remember that stuff. Battery acid!
And Tom--I'm with you on the 'ritas. Rocks, no salt for me!


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> Everclear? OMG  remember that stuff. Battery acid!
> And Tom--I'm with you on the 'ritas. Rocks, no salt for me!


 Yes, we always referred to it as Paint Thinner, but it definitly makes some great Purple Passion  I normally make a batch once a year for our week at the beach and that is enough until the following year


----------



## sand2270

What a bunch of alchies... 

Just kidding LOL I am one to talk.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> She is a lighweight
> They really are mild, except for the margarita ones.



Mel.. Love ya  

But I gotta back up the other folks on this one. They were strong as all heck. 
Starting with the ones in the hotel room before even going to the T.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> What a bunch of alchies...
> 
> Just kidding LOL I am one to talk.


  



Carrieannew said:


> Mel.. Love ya
> 
> But I gotta back up the other folks on this one. They were strong as all heck.
> Starting with the ones in the hotel room before even going to the T.


  and Carrie when you wake up tomorrow morning it is only 1 week!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> and Carrie when you wake up tomorrow morning it is only 1 week!



That is true. Wish it was tomorrow though


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> That is true. Wish it was tomorrow though



Well, in 7 days it will be tomorrow.... Ok now dont get me started with 
The sun will come out tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar that tomorrow...there'll be sun......"


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Ouch. . .



No worries, I'm drug-resistant and heal fast, so I won't have to put up with that odd feeling a localized anesthetic gives you for very long at all. Normally a 4-6 hour local wears off in under 30 minutes for me, and that's one with a vasoconstrictor as a component. And if my tongue flexes and hits the drill, no problem because by the next morning I'll be healed up and pain free.

I'm just more bothered by the inconvenience of it all.



acm563 said:


> Another great cooking idea ...
> 
> and ouch on dental work, but at least it will be completed before your time in the world!



Thank you we always enjoyed it so I thought I'd share it with the folks here. 

Getting the work done before WDW was the plan, I didn't want to risk my mouth making me miserable on what should be one of the most fun trips I can take. The first appointment, the one I had the last time made it so I could chew on both sides of my mouth again without any problems or risk of further damage. 

...the better to take the utmost advantage of the free dining plan!



sand2270 said:


> Melon ones are really good too made with midori.  Yummy.



We'll have to see about getting some in Vegas, I like Midori.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Vegas is going to have to wait. . .I leave for the world in exactly 6 hrs and 55 minutes. . .WOO HOO. . .

Had a great visit with Andrea at lunch. . .she is plotting to pack herself in a spare bag for me to check in at the airport. . .


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Vegas is going to have to wait. . .I leave for the world in exactly 6 hrs and 55 minutes. . .WOO HOO. . .
> 
> Had a great visit with Andrea at lunch. . .she is plotting to pack herself in a spare bag for me to check in at the airport. . .


 
Darcy I hope you have a great trip!!! 

Guess what everyone???! 

ITS RAINING


----------



## ttester9612

My gosh ppl,,,,we have a bunch of alcoholics and I had so many pages to read through.  Don't you all ever work....  

(I still love you ).....

Frozen Margaritas or Samuel Adams for me  



disneykip said:


> Hey - I was thinking about your 'lurker'.  Can you rearrange your cube so that he can't see your monitor?    I have done that in the past.  I hate it when people can see my screen even if it is work related.
> 
> Maybe he will call in sick!!



Actually we sit in cubicles and they can't be moved. But tomorrow I'll see if turning my monitor at a angle will prevent him from seeing what I'm doing.  

He still does not talk...once today I sneezed and he did say "Bless You" and as I was leaving today he ask me to have a nice evening tonight.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> My gosh ppl,,,,we have a bunch of alcoholics and I had so many pages to read through.  Don't you all ever work....
> 
> (I still love you ).....
> 
> Frozen Margaritas or Samuel Adams for me
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we sit in cubicles and they can't be moved. But tomorrow I'll see if turning my monitor at a angle will prevent him from seeing what I'm doing.
> 
> He still does not talk...once today I sneezed and he did say "Bless You" and as I was leaving today he ask me to have a nice evening tonight.


lolrof... Its nice to see you Ms T...and hmmm, so the guy doesnt talk , yet he said Bless you and told you to have a good evening....Hmm, sounds like he likes our Ms T...what was that Carrie says...T has a bf????


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> lolrof... Its nice to see you Ms T...and hmmm, so the guy doesnt talk , yet he said Bless you and told you to have a good evening....Hmm, sounds like he likes our Ms T...what was that Carrie says...T has a bf????



Get your mind out of the gutter.  He's young and married and I don't mess around with married men....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter.  He's young and married and I don't mess around with married men....


Me either on the married man part..but idk I have been actually reconsidering that young part....seriously...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Me either on the married man part..but idk I have been actually reconsidering that young part....seriously...



As long as he's not "jail bait" go for it Angy...


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Nah, I like my 'ritas without the salt. Mango margaritas.. mmmmmmmm....



That's the best way!!  

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Vegas is going to have to wait. . .I leave for the world in exactly 6 hrs and 55 minutes. . .WOO HOO. . .
> 
> Had a great visit with Andrea at lunch. . .she is plotting to pack herself in a spare bag for me to check in at the airport. . .



It's harder to smuggle a person than it used to be, but it's always been cheaper to buy a ticket for a seat.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> What a bunch of alchies...
> 
> Just kidding LOL I am one to talk.



I hear ya!! Big Lush over here!! 


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> It's harder to smuggle a person than it used to be, but it's always been cheaper to buy a ticket for a seat.



Hey, stop trying to talk her out of smugglin me!!! She can do whatever she wants!! And an extra checked bag fee is WAY cheaper than an extra seat!!!  

Andrea


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> As long as he's not "jail bait" go for it Angy...



No, must be at least 18...lolrof..


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> It's harder to smuggle a person than it used to be, but it's always been cheaper to buy a ticket for a seat.


 



MATTERHORN said:


> I hear ya!! Big Lush over here!!
> 
> 
> Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

Hi Angy....

I'm ready to hit NYC and see a Broadway show. ...now which one still has tickets left.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Angy....
> 
> I'm ready to hit NYC and see a Broadway show. ...now which one still has tickets left.



 I was beginning to think this thing was broken 
Yes, I know T I still think thats a good idea although from what you said we will have to go pretty soon if we want to catch Little Mermaid


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I was beginning to think this thing was broken
> Yes, I know T I still think thats a good idea although from what you said we will have to go pretty soon if we want to catch Little Mermaid



Nope it's not broken...I'm busy doing google searchs for my NYC trip, maybe in Sept or Oct...I just don't know... I do know I need to get out of here for a few days and just chill..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Nope it's not broken...I'm busy doing google searchs for my NYC trip, maybe in Sept or Oct...I just don't know... I do know I need to get out of here for a few days and just chill..



Hmmm, well maybe an overnighter to Fredericksburg????


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Hmmm, well maybe an overnighter to Fredericksburg????



Wish I could, but can't....plans with my daddy..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Wish I could, but can't....plans with my daddy..



Linda just sent me some links...lots going on in Fredericksburg, its a shame you cant do mid week as a good blues band on Wed's..but always lots of fun at Yakado's on Friday nights or Saturday....Bittersweet is playing tomorrow night


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> Darcy I hope you have a great trip!!!
> 
> Guess what everyone???!
> 
> ITS RAINING



Hope it doesn't rain too long.  Just move along Fay.  Nothing to see here!!




nurse.darcy said:


> Vegas is going to have to wait. . .I leave for the world in exactly 6 hrs and 55 minutes. . .WOO HOO. . .
> 
> Had a great visit with Andrea at lunch. . .she is plotting to pack herself in a spare bag for me to check in at the airport. . .



Hope you have a great trip Darcy!!!  Look forward to hearing all about it.



ttester9612 said:


> My gosh ppl,,,,we have a bunch of alcoholics and I had so many pages to read through.  Don't you all ever work....
> 
> (I still love you ).....
> 
> Frozen Margaritas or Samuel Adams for me
> 
> Actually we sit in cubicles and they can't be moved. But tomorrow I'll see if turning my monitor at a angle will prevent him from seeing what I'm doing.
> 
> He still does not talk...once today I sneezed and he did say "Bless You" and as I was leaving today he ask me to have a nice evening tonight.



I was thinking the same thing.    I have been laughing for awhile trying to catch up with it all.  Why does work always have to interfere with my fun?   

Oooh - sounds like he is warming up.     We are in cubicles too but I move my monitor around so you have to walk in to see it - they just see the back in my 'doorway'.


----------



## disneykip

Angy and Carrie - today is pretty much over so only one week left!!


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> Hope it doesn't rain too long. Just move along Fay. Nothing to see here!!


 
LOL... makes me also think of the CM's saying please move to the end of the row. (so no standing or stopping right?)

Cait... Bob just called me.... he said I could post that he loves me   (just different than how he loves you  ) . Loves you both and so happy


----------



## Costumesaremylife

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> LOL... makes me also think of the CM's saying please move to the end of the row. (so no standing or stopping right?)


 

"Please step into the dead centre of the room."  Sorry ..... I felt like I needed to quote that !!! LOL



Costumesaremylife said:


> How is everyone tonight?



Patiently waiting for the end of the weekend so I can pay for my airline tix for my fact finding mission in September !!!!


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Angy....
> 
> I'm ready to hit NYC and see a Broadway show. ...now which one still has tickets left.




I think I could do a NYC trip!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Fact finding missions are always the best.

Ahoff just get tickets at the 1/2 price booth.  Or join playbill.com it's free and they have good discounts for shows.


----------



## ahoff

That is a good way to get tickets but not all shows are available.  But is worth a try.  My sister told me of anothe rsite to check but forgot what it was, will hve to check.


----------



## buena vista

Costumesaremylife said:


> Fact finding missions are always the best.
> 
> Ahoff just get tickets at the 1/2 price booth.  Or join playbill.com it's free and they have good discounts for shows.



Definitely - TKTS is the way to go, but only if you can wake up early enough to get in line, aren't afraid to walk the streets of NYC with a wad of cash in your pocket, cuz they don't take American Express (or Visa or MC either), and aren't too particular about which shows you see or where your seats are.

check out their website for shows that were on sale last week:

http://www.tdf.org/TDF_ServicePage.aspx?id=56

no guarantees for the current week, but it's a good way to check if the shows you want to see are offering same day discounts.

I already have my ticket to see Shrek in November, but I know the Witch .


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Definitely - TKTS is the way to go, but only if you can wake up early enough to get in line, aren't afraid to walk the streets of NYC with a wad of cash in your pocket, cuz they don't take American Express (or Visa or MC either), and aren't too particular about which shows you see or where your seats are.
> 
> check out their website for shows that were on sale last week:
> 
> http://www.tdf.org/TDF_ServicePage.aspx?id=56
> 
> no guarantees for the current week, but it's a good way to check if the shows you want to see are offering same day discounts.
> 
> I already have my ticket to see Shrek in November, but I know the Witch .



you know my friend who lives there took me to Wicked and we entered a lottery.  I don't remember what we ended up paying for the tickets either...I know I am being a big help LOL.  It's chancy...but ended up getting picked and got seats in the front row I believe.  I know some of the shows do that.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Buena Vista, you make it sound like she's going to get murdered on the way to the TKTS window. It's really not that scary, except for being squished in a large group of people.  I've never had trouble getting tickets there.   

See Avenue Q, it's hysterical, hilarious,  amazing and really silly.


----------



## MATTERHORN

acm563 said:


>




Howdy!! Just got home from the torture of watching Darcy walk away toward her plane to WDW without me!!!   

Andrea


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Yikes that's tough.  I'm glad you didn't throw yourself at her and throw a tantrum like a little kid.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Costumesaremylife said:


> Yikes that's tough.  I'm glad you didn't throw yourself at her and throw a tantrum like a little kid.



Yeah, you don't know how bad I wanted to!! I could have just tripped her, taken her bags and ID and hauled butt to the plane. But I didn't....

Andrea


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Me either on the married man part..but idk I have been actually reconsidering that young part....seriously...




    



ttester9612 said:


> Nope it's not broken...I'm busy doing google searchs for my NYC trip, maybe in Sept or Oct...I just don't know... I do know I need to get out of here for a few days and just chill..


TT have you check this..  

http://disneyrewards.disney.go.com/newsandoffers/offer-theatricalaug08dobmultishow.html

I was eyeing the weekend of Nov. 8 but I dont stay in the city.... I love the Sheraton at Weehawken... the ferry is right there by the lobby and by night time you have a an awesome sky line of NY






MATTERHORN said:


> Howdy!! Just got home from the torture of watching Darcy walk away toward her plane to WDW without me!!!
> 
> Andrea



Good morning A!!!  me too!!! now am hungry!


----------



## sand2270

Costumesaremylife said:


> Buena Vista, you make it sound like she's going to get murdered on the way to the TKTS window. It's really not that scary, except for being squished in a large group of people.  I've never had trouble getting tickets there.
> 
> See Avenue Q, it's hysterical, hilarious,  amazing and really silly.



I loved Avenue Q...saw it here in Tucson though.

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels was really good too!


----------



## sand2270

Costumesaremylife said:


> Buena Vista, you make it sound like she's going to get murdered on the way to the TKTS window. It's really not that scary, except for being squished in a large group of people.  I've never had trouble getting tickets there.
> 
> See Avenue Q, it's hysterical, hilarious,  amazing and really silly.



oh I would love to quote the what guys are addicted to song...but I won't...family board lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> oh I would love to quote the what guys are addicted to song...but I won't...family board lol


Yikes now you get me singing internet is for ??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Costumesaremylife said:


> Buena Vista, you make it sound like she's going to get murdered on the way to the TKTS window. It's really not that scary, except for being squished in a large group of people.  I've never had trouble getting tickets there.
> 
> See Avenue Q, it's hysterical, hilarious,  amazing and really silly.



Ah, then you know *exactly* what the internet is for!


----------



## MATTERHORN

ANTSS2001 said:


> :Good morning A!!!  me too!!! now am hungry!



Good morning back to you!! Well still good night for me, but I'm about to head to bed so I'll say my good morning now!! 

Kids have meet the teacher tomorrow, then start school on Monday!!! I'm already missing being here!!! Life gets so hectic and crazy once school starts!!

On a good note, no work tomorrow and we are hitting the water park with my friend that's in town!!!

Hope you all have a great night/morning!

Andrea


----------



## ANTSS2001

MATTERHORN said:


> Good morning back to you!! Well still good night for me, but I'm about to head to bed so I'll say my good morning now!!
> 
> Kids have meet the teacher tomorrow, then start school on Monday!!! I'm already missing being here!!! Life gets so hectic and crazy once school starts!!
> 
> On a good note, no work tomorrow and we are hitting the water park with my friend that's in town!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great night/morning!
> 
> Andrea




sweet dreams !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone......I pray you have a  GLORIOUS Days.

Sha and Char are you still with us or have you floated away?

Thanks for all the NYC and Broadway tips everyone.  Since I don't live near NYC it would be hard for me to pick a weekend and camp out so early to try to obtain discount tickets and I don't have nor do I want a Disney VISA Card...

Right now Nov 8th sounds good to me...let's see, I would like to see Avenue Q, Wicked, any of the Disney shows....so many choices,   which one should I picked and who would like to join me?


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone......I pray you have a GLORIOUS Days.
> 
> Sha and Char are you still with us or have you floated away?


 
Good morning everyone!!! Hope everyone is doing well! 

Haven't floated away. It has been raining since 1230 yesterday afternoon... with some power flickers and out for a little while... back yard has some puddles but not bad at all considering... its been a steady slow rain vs a downpour. Overnight it finally moved from the east coast to Gainesville and rain bands getting ready to hit I-4 they just said. I truly cant complain... the rain can help build up our water table. What I dont like is the continual coverage of the storm 24/7 (which they did a little less this time but not by much).


----------



## acm563

disneykip said:


> Angy and Carrie - today is pretty much over so only one week left!!


 YAY!!! One week from right now I will be in a plane on my way to The World!



Costumesaremylife said:


> How is everyone tonight?


 I ended up turning off the pc early and watched some tv, talked on phone and read a book 



ahoff said:


> I think I could do a NYC trip!


 Sounds like a plan



Costumesaremylife said:


> Buena Vista, you make it sound like she's going to get murdered on the way to the TKTS window. It's really not that scary, except for being squished in a large group of people.  I've never had trouble getting tickets there.
> 
> See Avenue Q, it's hysterical, hilarious,  amazing and really silly.


 The first time I ever did the TKTS window I just happened to hear someone commenting on the cash only part(I had no idea on that and I dont keep cash with me) So thankfully I was in line with nice ppl who didnt mind saving my place in line and those in front of and behind me were kind enough to say it was OK so I ran a block down to the ATM to extract enough money for our tickets..Didnt mind the waiting in lines but when we got up to the ticket area that was just too many ppl in my personal space for far too long  but I would do it again 



MATTERHORN said:


> Howdy!! Just got home from the torture of watching Darcy walk away toward her plane to WDW without me!!!
> 
> Andrea


Hello Andrea, its always hard to watch someone else get on a plane to the world and leave us behind. Hope your day is the best!



ANTSS2001 said:


> TT have you check this..
> 
> http://disneyrewards.disney.go.com/newsandoffers/offer-theatricalaug08dobmultishow.html
> 
> I was eyeing the weekend of Nov. 8 but I dont stay in the city.... I love the Sheraton at Weehawken... the ferry is right there by the lobby and by night time you have a an awesome sky line of NY


 Timmy Nov 8th is looking great for me as well so far  

Char and Sha, hope that today finds less rain in your backyard...and more peeks of sunshine


----------



## buena vista

Costumesaremylife said:


> Buena Vista, you make it sound like she's going to get murdered on the way to the TKTS window. It's really not that scary, except for being squished in a large group of people.  I've never had trouble getting tickets there.



 Oh I know, the point was really more about having cash on hand. Thank you for pointing it out though.. there are SO many people there and it's well lit and really very safe.


----------



## acm563

CARRIE

       
       

Wake up girl! Wild adventures are headed our way...and just keep in mind that you have NOT been to DW with Angy alone...so you have no idea what you are letting yourself in for  






...and remember my favorite song that I quote to you so often...


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> YAY!!! One week from right now I will be in a plane on my way to The World!



Woohoo!        

Very happy for you and your not-so solo partner in crime.  I think you both really need this!! (don't we all though?)


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Oh I know, the point was really more about having cash on hand. Thank you for pointing it out though.. there are SO many people there and it's well lit and really very safe.



bwah ha ha....Didnt you know we laugh in the face of danger!!!!! and yes there are way too many ppl , touching every inch of your body with no room to breathe for it to be unsafe   I have my personal space bubble and it was definitly invaded  I would think it would be a very easy area for a good thief to make a "killing" tho..... because you have so many ppl in your personal space and bumping into you to begin with...

and Good Morning Charlie   How ya doin????


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Very happy for you and your not-so solo partner in crime.  I think you both really need this!! (don't we all though?)


We do and you know that   Thanks for the kind thoughts as always, you are a true friend


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Howdy!! Just got home from the torture of watching Darcy walk away toward her plane to WDW without me!!!
> 
> Andrea



Awww .. I'm sure you'll have a great time later today though! 

I, on the other hand, have to work in the morning, then drive up to NH for a wedding this evening. Oy..


----------



## Sha

Char... are you feeling better?? Hope so!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> bwah ha ha....Didnt you know we laugh in the face of danger!!!!! and yes there are way too many ppl , touching every inch of your body with no room to breathe for it to be unsafe   I have my personal space bubble and it was definitly invaded  I would think it would be a very easy area for a good thief to make a "killing" tho..... because you have so many ppl in your personal space and bumping into you to begin with...
> 
> and Good Morning Charlie   How ya doin????



I'm doing well, thanks  .. nice dinner last night with the exec. team from work, and only a half day of work today followed by a friend's wedding later on. Honestly I'd rather just crash at the end of the day, but I'm sure once I'm there it'll be fun. Maybe I'll get a good night's sleep tomorrow..


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Haven't floated away. It has been raining since 1230 yesterday afternoon... with some power flickers and out for a little while... back yard has some puddles but not bad at all considering... its been a steady slow rain vs a downpour. Overnight it finally moved from the east coast to Gainesville and rain bands getting ready to hit I-4 they just said. I truly cant complain... the rain can help build up our water table. What I dont like is the continual coverage of the storm 24/7 (which they did a little less this time but not by much).



Morning Sha! Sheesh, this is one stubborn storm! Like you said though, the groundwater needs to be recharged so that's a good way of looking at it.


----------



## disneykip

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, you don't know how bad I wanted to!! I could have just tripped her, taken her bags and ID and hauled butt to the plane. But I didn't....
> 
> Andrea



  Glad you showed some restaint and didn't do that.  But it would have been funny to see.


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> Glad you showed some restaint and did do that. But it would have been funny to see.


 
That wouldve been another YouTube moment!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks for all the NYC and Broadway tips everyone.  Since I don't live near NYC it would be hard for me to pick a weekend and camp out so early to try to obtain discount tickets and I don't have nor do I want a Disney VISA Card...
> 
> Right now Nov 8th sounds good to me...let's see, I would like to see Avenue Q, Wicked, any of the Disney shows....so many choices,   which one should I picked and who would like to join me?




Good Morning T 

I am always just a train ride away from NYC so I am always up for it. Psst I get some pretty sweet discounts at the marriotts in the city also.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> CARRIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake up girl! Wild adventures are headed our way...and just keep in mind that you have NOT been to DW with Angy alone...so you have no idea what you are letting yourself in for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and remember my favorite song that I quote to you so often...



 

I am up. Dragging but up. Ended up wide awake between 11pm and 2am last night. Had a lovely conversation with a certain person you might know  

Yes I do know which song you mean. No worries. Just need to get through the stress of the next week with school and Kayla's school. And then we will be in the world. 

On a bright note it looks like I actually have sunday off... I almost passed out. I think i will take Kayla back up to six flags. Leave the phone in the car and just escape.


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> That wouldve been another YouTube moment!



Definitely.  And Jerry would have had a smiley for us to click.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I am up. Dragging but up. Ended up wide awake between 11pm and 2am last night. Had a lovely conversation with a certain person you might know
> 
> Yes I do know which song you mean. No worries. Just need to get through the stress of the next week with school and Kayla's school. And then we will be in the world.
> 
> On a bright note it looks like I actually have sunday off... I almost passed out. I think i will take Kayla back up to six flags. Leave the phone in the car and just escape.



 and "what are we gonna do tonight Brain? Why the same thing we do every night Pinky, Try to take over the world....." 

and woohoo on Sundays off and hmmm, I think more plans need to be in the works, should have thought about this earlier...G is wanting to go to Six Flags so we will have to do that in the Spring


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> and "what are we gonna do tonight Brain? Why the same thing we do every night Pinky, Try to take over the world....."
> 
> and woohoo on Sundays off and hmmm, I think more plans need to be in the works, should have thought about this earlier...G is wanting to go to Six Flags so we will have to do that in the Spring



*** insert evil laugh ****** hahaha

Spring is a lovely time of year in CT/MA.


----------



## black562

Ya know, its getting real close to the many adventures of Flat Amy!!!  Lots of good times (and orange slushies) to be had.  She's even making an appearance at the Adventurer's Club!!!  Then there's the live podcasts, NBC will be doing a two-hour live special via satellite uplink, plus she'll be making a special appearance on Hanna Montana!!!   

P.S.  It now appears our plans have slightly changed...we will be spending the entire time at the World and NOT be going to Universal Orlando on Friday (budget cuts, ya know).  

Stay tuned kiddies...the fun begins in six short days!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> LOL... makes me also think of the CM's saying please move to the end of the row. (so no standing or stopping right?)
> 
> Cait... Bob just called me.... he said I could post that he loves me   (just different than how he loves you  ) . Loves you both and so happy



He is so cute...he sent me a text at work, telling me that you were going to call me and tell me that he told you that he loves you...I think he was afraid I would be mad at him...Of course he had to tell me that it was purely platonic....LOL...He said its a southern thing....LOL...Bet he didn't tell you he loves you the same way he tells me  

Hugs


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning all....Happy Friday!!!

Hope everyone has a great day.  Looks like it will be a pretty good one here...another week down which means another week closer to my October Birthday Trip with my Honey and some really great friends.  Not that I am counting the days at all...nope not me...lol

Hugs to all


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Ya know, its getting real close to the many adventures of Flat Amy!!!  Lots of good times (and orange slushies) to be had.  She's even making an appearance at the Adventurer's Club!!!  Then there's the live podcasts, NBC will be doing a two-hour live special via satellite uplink, plus she'll be making a special appearance on Hanna Montana!!!
> 
> P.S.  It now appears our plans have slightly changed...we will be spending the entire time at the World and NOT be going to Universal Orlando on Friday (budget cuts, ya know).
> 
> Stay tuned kiddies...the fun begins in six short days!!!


 Looking forward to seeing the many adventures of Flat Amy  
The "3" of you will have an awesome adventure


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning all....Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.  Looks like it will be a pretty good one here...another week down which means another week closer to my October Birthday Trip with my Honey and some really great friends.  Not that I am counting the days at all...nope not me...lol
> 
> Hugs to all


Good Morning Charlies Angel...and wow what a ticker, I just noticed it


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the many adventures of Flat Amy
> The "3" of you will have an awesome adventure



Does that make it a 3 some?? 

Ut oh. Almost at my posting limit for the day bein that I am so busy and all


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I am up. Dragging but up. Ended up wide awake between 11pm and 2am last night. Had a lovely conversation with a certain person you might know


  I didnt realize you were talking about "The Game"    I dont know what I am going to do with him, he reminds me too much of me at that age and that is SCARY!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Charlies Angel...and wow what a ticker, I just noticed it



Yup...got a lot going on in my Ticker...had to do the rolling one, as if I tired to put them all up...I might blow up my siggy...LOL...I have to fix Bob's too....my Honey is a little technically challenged...lol


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> He is so cute...he sent me a text at work, telling me that you were going to call me and tell me that he told you that he loves you...I think he was afraid I would be mad at him...Of course he had to tell me that it was purely platonic....LOL...He said its a southern thing....LOL...Bet he didn't tell you he loves you the same way he tells me
> 
> Hugs


 
Sorry, but am thankful he didnt tell me the same way he tells you! thats just wrong! I started to post with its a southern thing.  



katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning all....Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day. Looks like it will be a pretty good one here...another week down which means another week closer to my October Birthday Trip with my Honey and some really great friends. Not that I am counting the days at all...nope not me...lol
> 
> Hugs to all


 
and a week closer to his trip to Boston... and for the anniversary trip.. and.....
(love the tickers!)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I didnt realize you were talking about "The Game"    I dont know what I am going to do with him, he reminds me too much of me at that age and that is SCARY!!!!!



I told him last night that you told me he rode the short bus and had a helmet.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Does that make it a 3 some??
> 
> Ut oh. Almost at my posting limit for the day bein that I am so busy and all



Ummm, I cannot and will not discuss 3somes     

and posting limits???  whats that??? lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ummm, I cannot and will not discuss 3somes
> 
> and posting limits???  whats that??? lol


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Sorry, but am thankful he didnt tell me the same way he tells you! thats just wrong! I started to post with its a southern thing.


 
LMAO...Me too...that would have been a little weird



Sha said:


> and a week closer to his trip to Boston... and for the anniversary trip.. and.....
> (love the tickers!)



Ok so maybe I went over board on the tickers...LOL...I am just excited....so many trips the year is gonna fly


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I told him last night that you told me he rode the short bus and had a helmet.



   Bad Carrie !!!!! but I am sure he just took that in stride, he is used to constant joking and teasing. The things you have to endure to be in this family, if you dont have a sense of humor you cannot survive...  I have never been very "motherly" to G, he's always been like my little brother and I have teased him constantly (with love) so he is used to all of that and gives the same back to me...People that do not know us and our relationship yet know I am his mother and not his sister are appalled by what they perceive as disrespect on his part, and its not disrespect at all its us just having fun, I am just better at saying things only he will understand and when he comes back with something its open for everyone to understand...   He'll learn he is still a young un


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...Me too...that would have been a little weird
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so maybe I went over board on the tickers...LOL...I am just excited....so many trips the year is gonna fly


 
No worries here you know that! If i was to add my other trips here... 

youve got a great relationship and have to have trips in there to see each other in order for it to continue to grow. Eventually that will change and you will be in same place  

Time to go to work... or at least finish getting ready to go

Um Cait... stay away from that website!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Ummm, I cannot and will not discuss 3somes



Yes, and I think our Mountaineer friends have enough schemes and photo ops planned for this trip!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> No worries here you know that! If i was to add my other trips here...
> 
> youve got a great relationship and have to have trips in there to see each other in order for it to continue to grow. Eventually that will change and you will be in same place
> 
> Time to go to work... or at least finish getting ready to go
> 
> Um Cait... stay away from that website!




   No idea what you are talking about....LOL


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> No idea what you are talking about....LOL


 
right... uh huh... sure...  

(dps)


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> Yes, and I think our Mountaineer friends have enough schemes and photo ops planned for this trip!



For sure, just signed Sports Illustrated to do a 4-page spread!!!  Your commission checks will be arriving shortly.


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> For sure, just signed Sports Illustrated to do a 4-page spread!!!  Your commission checks will be arriving shortly.



Great! I'd better make plans to spend it soon before I get nabbed for unauthorized cropping of Flat Stanley.


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> For sure, just signed Sports Illustrated to do a 4-page spread!!!  Your commission checks will be arriving shortly.



I think you and Robert are "inventive" enough to have a lot of fun with this and I hope Amy will allow you to share it with all of us for our enjoyment


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Bad Carrie !!!!! but I am sure he just took that in stride, he is used to constant joking and teasing. The things you have to endure to be in this family, if you dont have a sense of humor you cannot survive...  I have never been very "motherly" to G, he's always been like my little brother and I have teased him constantly (with love) so he is used to all of that and gives the same back to me...People that do not know us and our relationship yet know I am his mother and not his sister are appalled by what they perceive as disrespect on his part, and its not disrespect at all its us just having fun, I am just better at saying things only he will understand and when he comes back with something its open for everyone to understand...   He'll learn he is still a young un



Yeah.. He gives it right back alright. I just tell him to shut up hehehe

Yes he is still young. I like to remind him of that.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah.. He gives it right back alright. I just tell him to shut up hehehe
> 
> Yes he is still young. I like to remind him of that.



  uh Carrie..u r a young un too in my book  
I think its funny he didnt know you had a daughter tho...and dang do NOT encourage him to be posting on THIS thread,  he needs to stay on the college board or where ever it is that he is currently posting....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> uh Carrie..u r a young un too in my book
> I think its funny he didnt know you had a daughter tho...and dang do NOT encourage him to be posting on THIS thread,  he needs to stay on the college board or where ever it is that he is currently posting....



I know. Then I asked him if he did the math when I told him. Cause people tend to do that. 

Dunno where he posts. Maybe he is just a lurker. We have lots of those


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Great! I'd better make plans to spend it soon before I get nabbed for unauthorized cropping of Flat Stanley.



 All of your dis-friends will visit you in the Federal Pen  Hey we have a new place for a dismeet now as well as having a captive audience


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> right... uh huh... sure...
> 
> (dps)



Go get ready for work girly...LOL


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I know. Then I asked him if he did the math when I told him. Cause people tend to do that.
> 
> Dunno where he posts. Maybe he is just a lurker. We have lots of those


And did he tell you that just like his Disney Sister he HATES Math....  I dont know how either of you can be my children since you hate Math so much


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> All of your dis-friends will visit you in the Federal Pen  Hey we have a new place for a dismeet now as well as having a captive audience



Then I guess I'd better go for leniency and contribute my royalties to a noble cause - like give it to Rob, Joe and Flat Amy for a "Leave a Legacy" plaque at EPCOT of the three of them.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> And did he tell you that just like his Disney Sister he HATES Math....  I dont know how either of you can be my children since you hate Math so much



Nah he didnt tell me that. Figures the math gene skipped us both.


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone, Whad I miss?


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Then I guess I'd better go for leniency and contribute my royalties to a noble cause - like give it to Rob, Joe and Flat Amy for a "Leave a Legacy" plaque at EPCOT of the three of them.


 Now I would love to see that 



Carrieannew said:


> Nah he didnt tell me that. Figures the math gene skipped us both.


 Kind of like the twins gene I guess..My mother is a twin, yet she had no twins... yet the twins hit my life...so I guess thats the way it goes


----------



## acm563

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone, Whad I miss?




Hi Deb  Pages and pages of dis-cussion


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> and "what are we gonna do tonight Brain? Why the same thing we do every night Pinky, Try to take over the world....."



"Are you thinking what I'm thinking, Pinky?"
"Yes Brain, but me and Pippi Longstocking, I mean, what would the children look like?"  

(I have that quote as a sound file on my Blackberry) 

And one of my favorites:

"Are you thinking what I'm thinking, Pinky?"
"Yes Brain, but if they called them sad meals, no one would buy them."

(We went through an Animaniacs phase in college, we'd all meet in the common room at 4:30 to watch it, then go on to dinner - it became a year long tradition).


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> Then I guess I'd better go for leniency and contribute my royalties to a noble cause - like give it to Rob, Joe and Flat Amy for a "Leave a Legacy" plaque at EPCOT of the three of them.



Funny you mention Epcot, we've had the "Reflections of Earth" globe re-wired to show various images!!!

Like I said, entertaining for all.


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> "Are you thinking what I'm thinking, Pinky?"
> "Yes Brain, but me and Pippi Longstocking, I mean, what would the children look like?"
> 
> (I have that quote as a sound file on my Blackberry)
> 
> And one of my favorites:
> 
> "Are you thinking what I'm thinking, Pinky?"
> "Yes Brain, but if they called them sad meals, no one would buy them."
> 
> (We went through an Animaniacs phase in college, we'd all meet in the common room at 4:30 to watch it, then go on to dinner - it became a year long tradition).



lol...I have a lot of animaniacs sound clips.... among others...I like to send them to my friends randomly and they wonder WTH???? 



black562 said:


> Funny you mention Epcot, we've had the "Reflections of Earth" globe re-wired to show various images!!!
> 
> Like I said, entertaining for all.


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I think you and Robert are "inventive" enough to have a lot of fun with this and I hope Amy will allow you to share it with all of us for our enjoyment



the boys know I trust them


----------



## sand2270

Emtgirljen said:


> "Are you thinking what I'm thinking, Pinky?"
> "Yes Brain, but me and Pippi Longstocking, I mean, what would the children look like?"
> 
> (I have that quote as a sound file on my Blackberry)
> 
> And one of my favorites:
> 
> "Are you thinking what I'm thinking, Pinky?"
> "Yes Brain, but if they called them sad meals, no one would buy them."
> 
> (We went through an Animaniacs phase in college, we'd all meet in the common room at 4:30 to watch it, then go on to dinner - it became a year long tradition).




I can totally relate.  My ex-husband and I used to watch it every afternoon.

I still have my Dot, Wakko and Yakko cookie jar.  I loved Dot..."I'm the cute one". LOL


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> lol...I have a lot of animaniacs sound clips.... among others...I like to send them to my friends randomly and they wonder WTH????



Ok, this is going to sound weird but, hey, it's coming from me so if it wasn't weird-sounding, it wouldn't be right...right?  


Anyway...if *anyone* has a sound clip of one of the Animaniacs going "I have to go potty.  Potty, potty, potty" I will forever be in your debt!  I will mow your lawn in perpetuity, I will bear your children even!!


----------



## sand2270

so speaking of cartoons, my daughter and I watch SpongeBob in the mornings while we are getting ready and I think I have a new favorite.  The episode was called Not Normal.  Now I am one of the first ones to say normal is boring, a little weird is good.  I was cracking up...my DD kept telling me I was weird (which is normal for her...go figure).

SpongeBob watches a video called I think "How To Become Normal".

SpongeBob starts saying normal things like "hi, how are ya", "wonderful weather we're having", "yep", and "okay, see ya 'round".  He sits at a laptop all day producing Krabby Patty's.

Here were some of my favorite quotes:

Mr. Krabs: And stop actin' so dull. 
SpongeBob: What you call dull.. I call normal. 


Patrick: Hey, SpongeBob, wanna go jellyfishing with me? 
SpongeBob: Why don't we do something normal like, window-shopping? 
Patrick: Oh, oh, how about we do this? [Patrick grunts and spontaneously spits on SpongeBob, then Patrick's head submerges into his neck and emerges out of his navel as he screams.] 
SpongeBob: That's... nice, Patrick. 
SpongeBob: I have to defragment my hard drive later. Do you want to help? 


Was killing me and had to share!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks for all the NYC and Broadway tips everyone.  Since I don't live near NYC it would be hard for me to pick a weekend and camp out so early to try to obtain discount tickets and I don't have nor do I want a Disney VISA Card...
> 
> Right now Nov 8th sounds good to me...let's see, I would like to see Avenue Q, Wicked, any of the Disney shows....so many choices,   which one should I picked and who would like to join me?



awesome TT... so far if nothing change it would be just me trekking unless my mom change her mind and comes over for the holidays then I would have her with me...  I know I def'ly want to see Little Mermaid.. I can pass of LK and MP.. saw it already.. Wicked.. also on my list  



acm563 said:


> Timmy Nov 8th is looking great for me as well so far




Hmmm maybe I should check the Sheraton Suites now... it sleeps 4 you know...  one king... and a queen sofa.... can be sleep 5 if I bring my twin aero bed...  



Carrieannew said:


> Good Morning T
> 
> I am always just a train ride away from NYC so I am always up for it. Psst I get some pretty *sweet discounts at the marriotts in the city also*.



ohhhhhhhh  Cousin!!!!!  



Carrieannew said:


> Does that make it a 3 some??
> 
> Ut oh. Almost at my posting limit for the day bein that I am so busy and all



Carrie... I ignored the 1st post thinking nothing would post and look here it is... 



acm563 said:


> All of your dis-friends will visit you in the Federal Pen  Hey we have a new place for a dismeet now as well as having a captive audience



Tom ???  when is this happening.. I have to pencl it in....    You know em I would eb lost without my planner.. yes!! I still use the 12 month PAPER planner 



whew!!!  OK  now I can eat my lunch....


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> All of your dis-friends will visit you in the Federal Pen  Hey we have a new place for a dismeet now as well as having a captive audience



Can we still get orange slushies?? No orange slushies and I am not coming.


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> Ok, this is going to sound weird but, hey, it's coming from me so if it wasn't weird-sounding, it wouldn't be right...right?
> 
> 
> Anyway...if *anyone* has a sound clip of one of the Animaniacs going "I have to go potty.  Potty, potty, potty" I will forever be in your debt!  I will mow your lawn in perpetuity, I will bear your children even!!



I have never seen that one but will see if i can find it...HOWEVER, you can mow the yard...cause I am not going there with the way you termed it...and if you bear my children you can keep them, I just want half of the money we will make from a man havingmy children


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Can we still get orange slushies?? No orange slushies and I am not coming.


Orange slushies all around if thats what it takes  We cant be leaving our disfriends alone n the Federal Pen


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> I have never seen that one but will see if i can find it...HOWEVER, you can mow the yard...cause I am not going there with the way you termed it...and if you bear my children you can keep them, I just want half of the money we will make from a man havingmy children




MAC'eeeeeeeeeee  this might be my retirement fund!!! dont give it to jerry... give it to me... in return I will do the lawn do the dishes... and laundry!!!




KyDerbyMan said:


> Ok, this is going to sound weird but, hey, it's coming from me so if it wasn't weird-sounding, it wouldn't be right...right?
> 
> 
> Anyway...if *anyone* has a sound clip of one of the Animaniacs going "I have to go potty.  Potty, potty, potty" I will forever be in your debt!  I will mow your lawn in perpetuity, *I will bear your children even*!!




"....Going through Vcast ringtones.....  lining up all vials.... calling in for a spot at the bank.... making a nice 8 page coffee table magazine about jerry for the waiting room... need to hire a receptionist... hmmm what else ... need a nice office... "

Jerry my friend   I am sure I can help you with this ring tone.....


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> MAC'eeeeeeeeeee  this might be my retirement fund!!! dont give it to jerry... give it to me... in return I will do the lawn do the dishes... and laundry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....Going through Vcast ringtones.....  lining up all vials.... calling in for a spot at the bank.... making a nice 8 page coffee table magazine about jerry for the waiting room... need to hire a receptionist... hmmm what else ... need a nice office... "
> 
> Jerry my friend   I am sure I can help you with this ring tone.....


If anyone can find that ringtone it is you, the only episode I can even find that had the word potty in it was the Beethoven one where they tell him he has a potty mouth...Now there is one in another language that you can tell is having a potty emergency but i cannot find it in English... sorry

and since we are talking of ringtones and such letme add something OT I just found out...I have an EnVy phone and someone sent me a text message and what it said startled me so much I hit the space bar instead of ok to reply and my phone spoke the message to me.... All I have to say is thank God I am currently alone and was not on a conf call or something or my face would have been quite red...But I think thats cool...texting for the vision impaired....


----------



## Emtgirljen

KyDerbyMan said:


> Ok, this is going to sound weird but, hey, it's coming from me so if it wasn't weird-sounding, it wouldn't be right...right?
> 
> 
> Anyway...if *anyone* has a sound clip of one of the Animaniacs going "I have to go potty.  Potty, potty, potty" I will forever be in your debt!  I will mow your lawn in perpetuity, I will bear your children even!!



That's Wakko... he was my favorite, with his silly accent.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsBq_K1WLsE

There's a version of the "I have to potty!" quote in here, about 2:20ish in.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> MAC'eeeeeeeeeee  this might be my retirement fund!!! dont give it to jerry... give it to me... in return I will do the lawn do the dishes... and laundry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....Going through Vcast ringtones.....  lining up all vials.... calling in for a spot at the bank.... making a nice 8 page coffee table magazine about jerry for the waiting room... need to hire a receptionist... hmmm what else ... need a nice office... "
> 
> Jerry my friend   I am sure I can help you with this ring tone.....



*Only* 8 pages???  





acm563 said:


> If anyone can find that ringtone it is you, the only episode I can even find that had the word potty in it was the Beethoven one where they tell him he has a potty mouth...Now there is one in another language that you can tell is having a potty emergency but i cannot find it in English... sorry
> 
> and since we are talking of ringtones and such letme add something OT I just found out...I have an EnVy phone and someone sent me a text message and what it said startled me so much I hit the space bar instead of ok to reply and my phone spoke the message to me.... All I have to say is thank God I am currently alone and was not on a conf call or something or my face would have been quite red...But I think thats cool...texting for the vision impaired....


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> *If anyone can find that ringtone it is you*, the only episode I can even find that had the word potty in it was the Beethoven one where they tell him he has a potty mouth...Now there is one in another language that you can tell is having a potty emergency but i cannot find it in English... sorry
> 
> and since we are talking of ringtones and such letme add something OT I just found out...*I have an EnVy phone *and someone sent me a text message and what it said startled me so much I hit the space bar instead of ok to reply and my phone spoke the message to me.... All I have to say is thank God I am currently alone and was not on a conf call or something or my face would have been quite red...But I think thats cool...texting for the vision impaired....



searching hi and low....  hmmm early retirement... golly Timmy look for it... find it... hmmm drinks with umbrella....  Ok..Ok.. I am on it... oppssss me and my multi polarness is showing...LOL  Bwaaahahahahhaaaaa


PS:  I dont ENVY you!!!!  shoot that be scary to wake up tooooooo!!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> searching hi and low....  hmmm early retirement... golly Timmy look for it... find it... hmmm drinks with umbrella....  Ok..Ok.. I am on it... oppssss me and my multi polarness is showing...LOL  Bwaaahahahahhaaaaa
> 
> 
> PS:  I dont ENVY you!!!!  shoot that be scary to wake up tooooooo!!!!



 I just wasnt expecting to "hear" what I read  I didnt know my phone had that capability....
and ummm, I think Jen beat you to the sound clip, now we need to edit it into a ringtone for Jerry


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> I just wasnt expecting to "hear" what I read  I didnt know my phone had that capability....
> and ummm, I think Jen beat you to the sound clip, now we need to edit it into a ringtone for Jerry



Jen !!!!!!!!!!m  Nooo not yet.... lets sit down and talk about this.... think of all the Disney trip we can get out of this... Bwaaahahahahaaaa


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> I just wasnt expecting to "hear" what I read  I didnt know my phone had that capability....
> and ummm, I think Jen beat you to the sound clip, now we need to edit it into a ringtone for Jerry



Unfortunately it's not the exact quote he wanted, it's just Wakko yelling "I HAVE TO POTTY!" really loudly.


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


>


Believe me that could get kind of dangerous...  I dont know about yall but there have been times I have opened texts in conference calls, on a date etc etc...just imagine how ugly it could get if you receive a text u wouldnt want anyone else to read and you hit the space bar and they hear it instead...


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> Unfortunately it's not the exact quote he wanted, it's just Wakko yelling "I HAVE TO POTTY!" really loudly.


However, if we edit just that part and then repeat it 3 or 4 times he will have his sound clip   (jerry rigged... )


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Believe me that could get kind of dangerous...  I dont know about yall but there have been times I have opened texts in conference calls, on a date etc etc...just imagine how ugly it could get if you receive a text u wouldnt want anyone else to read and you hit the space bar and they hear it instead...



my favorite is when you have more than one AIM going and you respond to the wrong person.  Case in point...a few years ago I had just started dating someone.  I was AIMing with him and a friend.  And I was gushing to my friend about him...except it was in his AIM window not hers.  LOL  He said "uh Amy who are you talking to?".  I was soooo embarrassed!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> However, if we edit just that part and then repeat it 3 or 4 times he will have his sound clip   (jerry rigged... )


we can be all happy .. I mean Jerry will be happy!!!!!!!  You kow we only wants what is best for Jerry!!!


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> my favorite is when you have more than one AIM going and you respond to the wrong person.  Case in point...a few years ago I had just started dating someone.  I was AIMing with him and a friend.  And I was gushing to my friend about him...except it was in his AIM window not hers.  LOL  He said "uh Amy who are you talking to?".  I was soooo embarrassed!!


lolrof...yes I have did that so am VERY careful now with what window I am hitting send to   but can 99% of the time pull it off even if I do send to wrong person since I am so random to begin with...



ANTSS2001 said:


> we can be all happy .. I mean Jerry will be happy!!!!!!!  You kow we only wants what is best for Jerry!!!


 awww yea we only want whats best for Jerry


----------



## ANTSS2001

time to get ready for work....   it is another long weekend....  

Have a great one Peeps.. and double the fun.... 

 the 3rd Friday from now.. at this time I should be eating my Chocolate covered pretzel rods and sitting outside by the Conffectionary Store waiting for the Parade!!!  

See you on the Flipside!!!!!!!!!! 

Mac"eeeeeeeeeee  remember... stay away in any Botox needed situation!!!!!!  I wuv yah!!!!

TT..........  you must be really busy at work.... I did not anymore post of you....  

Tom ?? are you there yet???????   

Jen......  remember.... it is ok Jerry will not mind... "profit....profit...profit... "

Mel..... am still waitng for the banana bread....

Carrie.... are you working this weekend too....  

Sha.... hope you dont have to do alot of clean up after She left.... Fay...

And of course.. Jerry.. Jerry... Jerry.... well!!!!!!!!!!!!

John.... where are you ?????

Matty... hope you are coping... after the ride from the Airport.... have you heardfrom Darcy bet she is having a gand 'ol time....

Sandssss.... Hows the foot???

Joe and Gir.... Almost time.....  

if I missed anybody....    and more


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> time to get ready for work....   it is another long weekend....
> 
> Have a great one Peeps.. and double the fun....
> 
> the 3rd Friday from now.. at this time I should be eating my Chocolate covered pretzel rods and sitting outside by the Conffectionary Store waiting for the Parade!!!
> 
> See you on the Flipside!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mac"eeeeeeeeeee  remember... stay away in any Botox needed situation!!!!!!  I wuv yah!!!!
> 
> TT..........  you must be really busy at work.... I did not anymore post of you....
> 
> Tom ?? are you there yet???????
> 
> Jen......  remember.... it is ok Jerry will not mind... "profit....profit...profit... "
> 
> Mel..... am still waitng for the banana bread....
> 
> Carrie.... are you working this weekend too....
> 
> Sha.... hope you dont have to do alot of clean up after She left.... Fay...
> 
> And of course.. Jerry.. Jerry... Jerry.... well!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> John.... where are you ?????
> 
> Matty... hope you are coping... after the ride from the Airport.... have you heardfrom Darcy bet she is having a gand 'ol time....
> 
> Sandssss.... Hows the foot???
> 
> Joe and Gir.... Almost time.....
> 
> if I missed anybody....    and more




Foot is finally feeling better, thanks for asking.  Am hoping I can start working out again this week.  

mmm chocolate covered pretzel rods LOL


----------



## acm563

Have a wonderful day Timmy  Thanks for all you do to bring a smile to everyones face..Took me a miniute to figure out the Botox comment  slow on the uptake today  but I got it 
Gonna go 'play' tonight I think so no Botox needed


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> we can be all happy .. I mean Jerry will be happy!!!!!!!  You kow we only wants what is best for Jerry!!!





acm563 said:


> lolrof...yes I have did that so am VERY careful now with what window I am hitting send to   but can 99% of the time pull it off even if I do send to wrong person since I am so random to begin with...
> 
> 
> awww yea we only want whats best for Jerry



*happy cry*


And it's just something with the inflection of his voice (and that British-sounding accent).  It's actually something my DD21 would freak out over for a ringtone.   lol!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Emtgirljen said:


> That's Wakko... he was my favorite, with his silly accent.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsBq_K1WLsE
> 
> There's a version of the "I have to potty!" quote in here, about 2:20ish in.



Oh that's close!!

I remember the part of the episode I'm thinking of is they were walking or running down a street and looking for a place for him to go but they were all closed or wouldn't let him in or something.

Been a few years!


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> *happy cry*
> 
> 
> And it's just something with the inflection of his voice (and that British-sounding accent).  It's actually something my DD21 would freak out over for a ringtone.   lol!!


Well, I am sure your dis-friends will keep hunting and we will find it for you and your daughter. I will get G in on it as well and once I tell him its for a pretty girl that will seal the deal


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> time to get ready for work....   it is another long weekend....
> 
> Have a great one Peeps.. and double the fun....
> 
> the 3rd Friday from now.. at this time I should be eating my Chocolate covered pretzel rods and sitting outside by the Conffectionary Store waiting for the Parade!!!
> 
> See you on the Flipside!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mac"eeeeeeeeeee  remember... stay away in any Botox needed situation!!!!!!  I wuv yah!!!!
> 
> TT..........  you must be really busy at work.... I did not anymore post of you....
> 
> Tom ?? are you there yet???????
> 
> Jen......  remember.... it is ok Jerry will not mind... "profit....profit...profit... "
> 
> Mel..... am still waitng for the banana bread....
> 
> Carrie.... are you working this weekend too....
> 
> Sha.... hope you dont have to do alot of clean up after She left.... Fay...
> 
> And of course.. Jerry.. Jerry... Jerry.... well!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> John.... where are you ?????
> 
> Matty... hope you are coping... after the ride from the Airport.... have you heardfrom Darcy bet she is having a gand 'ol time....
> 
> Sandssss.... Hows the foot???
> 
> Joe and Gir.... Almost time.....
> 
> if I missed anybody....    and more



Too cute Timmy . Not in NH yet, nor am I in the Fed Pen. Just got home to get changed and head on up. To NH that is. I'll cut a deal with the Feds before giving up orange slushies for me and my friends!  

Have a great Friday afternoon everyone!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh that's close!!
> 
> I remember the part of the episode I'm thinking of is they were walking or running down a street and looking for a place for him to go but they were all closed or wouldn't let him in or something.
> 
> Been a few years!



I remember this too, but couldn't find it on youtube... I love Wakko!
If anyone does find it, someone BETTER send it to me!   Or even if they make one out of the clip I found... I want!


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> I remember this too, but couldn't find it on youtube... I love Wakko!
> If anyone does find it, someone BETTER send it to me!   Or even if they make one out of the clip I found... I want!




I have G on the lookout for it Jen, he remembers the episode as well...and if I edit and make a ringtone of what you sent I will send it to you


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Too cute Timmy . Not in NH yet, nor am I in the Fed Pen. Just got home to get changed and head on up. To NH that is. I'll cut a deal with the Feds before giving up orange slushies for me and my friends!
> 
> Have a great Friday afternoon everyone!!


  Enjoy your evening , (yes you can hear me mumbling under my breath about weddings/funerals....) I have decided I too am definitly headed up (northern va) for the evening to hang out with friends and have to go work on getting beautiful (ie:working a miracle) here in a while....

Have a fun evening


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> I have G on the lookout for it Jen, he remembers the episode as well...and if I edit and make a ringtone of what you sent I will send it to you



Yay, thanks!   I love me some Animaniacs.


----------



## acm563

OK Genesis just sent me the ringtone..but it just says it one time...whoever wants it let me know and i can either email it to you or text it to you so you can save it as a ringtone 
Ok, just called him and he said he has it where it is said several times so woohoo I think I am owed grass mowing and bearing of my children if he does...lolrof


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> *happy cry*
> 
> 
> And it's just something with the inflection of his voice (and that British-sounding accent).  It's actually something my DD21 would freak out over for a ringtone.   lol!!





Emtgirljen said:


> I remember this too, but couldn't find it on youtube... I love Wakko!
> If anyone does find it, someone BETTER send it to me!   Or even if they make one out of the clip I found... I want!



OK I have it saved in my phone...seems too loud to me but I will send it on to anyone that wants it


----------



## Johnfish

acm563 said:


> lol...I have a lot of animaniacs sound clips.... among others...I like to send them to my friends randomly and they wonder WTH????



NARF!


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Awww .. I'm sure you'll have a great time later today though!
> 
> I, on the other hand, have to work in the morning, then drive up to NH for a wedding this evening. Oy..



Hope work is going well for you!! Have fun at the wedding, do the chicken dance for me!!  



disneykip said:


> Glad you showed some restaint and didn't do that.  But it would have been funny to see.



Yeah, I was *really* tempted, but I held back!! Next time might not be so easy though!! Maybe she should take a cab in September!!  


Alright, Amy, you are a dork!! Just finished reading your spongebob note!! My favorite is the one with the haunted grocery list floating outside Mr. Krabs window.

By the way, I was thinking the boys could push you through one of the flat penny machines and get you imprinted!!! Anyone else think this is a good idea?  


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Alright, Amy, you are a dork!! Just finished reading your spongebob note!! My favorite is the one with the haunted grocery list floating outside Mr. Krabs window.
> 
> By the way, I was thinking the boys could push you through one of the flat penny machines and get you imprinted!!! Anyone else think this is a good idea?
> 
> 
> Andrea



ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## NH_Bubba

Helllloooooo Nurse

Sorry someone had to do it and I figured I'm Just the guy.


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> my favorite is when you have more than one AIM going and you respond to the wrong person.  Case in point...a few years ago I had just started dating someone.  I was AIMing with him and a friend.  And I was gushing to my friend about him...except it was in his AIM window not hers.  LOL  He said "uh Amy who are you talking to?".  I was soooo embarrassed!!





Yeah, that happens in chat sometimes also.


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> time to get ready for work....  it is another long weekend....
> 
> Have a great one Peeps.. and double the fun....
> 
> the 3rd Friday from now.. at this time I should be eating my Chocolate covered pretzel rods and sitting outside by the Conffectionary Store waiting for the Parade!!!
> 
> See you on the Flipside!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sha.... hope you dont have to do alot of clean up after She left.... Fay...


 
Have a good weekend Timmy! will be around for part of it. 

Almost had to go back to work to see some clients because idiot nurse (aka Boom Boom per clients) was scared of the rain thinking it was a bad storm! She really is clueless!  and that is being nice

Not much to clean up really.. just some leaves and small branches from the wind...  things could be worse!

Hope everyone is having a good day today! and if not


----------



## Sha

Well, the weather man is about to get some people mad at him.. just said before the break that there is another something forming in the tropics


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi all, just got home from an amazingly wonderful vacation!!!!  I ended up going a few hours out of my way on the way home to avoid driving into the eye of the storm, but the drive really was not bad!! I will probably do it again sometime!! I love roadtrips! 

Hope all is well with everyone!  No Post Disney Blues this time because I know the next trip is already booked! LOL Yay!!!


----------



## PirateMel

holly crap - didn't anyone work today  

Pages and pages to read tonight.  I don't work on Friday's and ran errands all day.  Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Banana bread will take a while out of propane 

Three weeks from today for me - woo hoo!


----------



## Johnfish

Hi Mel!


----------



## Kitties rule

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all, just got home from an amazingly wonderful vacation!!!!  I ended up going a few hours out of my way on the way home to avoid driving into the eye of the storm, but the drive really was not bad!! I will probably do it again sometime!! I love roadtrips!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!  No Post Disney Blues this time because I know the next trip is already booked! LOL Yay!!!





Welcome home.....good to hear you had a safe return trip.  Looking forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## Sha

Glad you are back safe Tracy and that you had fun!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Thanks guys!! I will do pictures soon for sure.. right now it is nap time.


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning all....Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.  Looks like it will be a pretty good one here...another week down which means another week closer to my October Birthday Trip with my Honey and some really great friends.  Not that I am counting the days at all...nope not me...lol
> 
> Hugs to all



Yes you don't count the days you are more of a minute and second girl from past trips........are you packed yet???


----------



## GIR-Prototype

KyDerbyMan said:


> Ok, this is going to sound weird but, hey, it's coming from me so if it wasn't weird-sounding, it wouldn't be right...right?
> 
> 
> Anyway...if *anyone* has a sound clip of one of the Animaniacs going "I have to go potty.  Potty, potty, potty" I will forever be in your debt!  I will mow your lawn in perpetuity, I will bear your children even!!



I guess it's a good thing I don't have that sound clip...I'd rather you not bear my children. Now a friendly dinner date with your eldest DD would be a worthy prize.  

...I'm kidding. I just don't want to even contemplate you bearing my children. Although I do have to agree with a previous reply; the money we could make off of that would be quite amazing.  It would fund quite a few trips to WDW.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> I can totally relate.  My ex-husband and I used to watch it every afternoon.
> 
> I still have my Dot, Wakko and Yakko cookie jar.  I loved Dot..."I'm the cute one". LOL



Indeed she was the cute one. In my opinion she was also rather vicious, because her cute would let her get away with it.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Can we still get orange slushies?? No orange slushies and I am not coming.



It violates your constitutional rights to be denied orange slushies?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

KyDerbyMan said:


> *happy cry*
> 
> 
> And it's just something with the inflection of his voice (and that British-sounding accent).  It's actually something my DD21 would freak out over for a ringtone.   lol!!



If you've got that potty ringtone, I want it too if you don't mind.
I've got a friend that always seems to call me or answer the phone while on the potty, I can think of no ringtone more appropriate for him.  

The disturbing part is that he'll find it amusing.


----------



## MATTERHORN

You guys are making me wanna go watch it!! My brother got the DVD set for the kids!!

Andrea


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> However, if we edit just that part and then repeat it 3 or 4 times he will have his sound clip   (jerry rigged... )



Nice work on the jerry rigged.   



sand2270 said:


> my favorite is when you have more than one AIM going and you respond to the wrong person.  Case in point...a few years ago I had just started dating someone.  I was AIMing with him and a friend.  And I was gushing to my friend about him...except it was in his AIM window not hers.  LOL  He said "uh Amy who are you talking to?".  I was soooo embarrassed!!



Oops.   



ANTSS2001 said:


> we can be all happy .. I mean Jerry will be happy!!!!!!!  You kow we only wants what is best for Jerry!!!



Timmy - hope work goes quickly for you.  Is this boiler room weekend?  I get so   Miss your entertainment.  Always makes me smile.   



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all, just got home from an amazingly wonderful vacation!!!!  I ended up going a few hours out of my way on the way home to avoid driving into the eye of the storm, but the drive really was not bad!! I will probably do it again sometime!! I love roadtrips!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!  No Post Disney Blues this time because I know the next trip is already booked! LOL Yay!!!



Welcome back.  Glad you had a wonderful time.  Better safe than sorry.  Nice to hear the roadtrip worked out well for you.  Have to love the trips already planned so as to combat the blues.   


Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> You guys are making me wanna go watch it!! My brother got the DVD set for the kids!!
> 
> Andrea



It's a hilarious show, I think you'd enjoy it.

From that same timeframe, I also enjoyed Freakazoid.


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Too cute Timmy . Not in NH yet, nor am I in the Fed Pen. Just got home to get changed and head on up. To NH that is. I'll cut a deal with the Feds before giving up orange slushies for me and my friends!
> 
> Have a great Friday afternoon everyone!!



Tom!!! Tom!!! Tom!!!  I was jus tthinking about you at work today!!!!!!!!!!!
We were playing "Name it" at work none the less   and I got the question... IF ever you would need a male partner in crime who or what would be his name?  with no seconds thoughts,, I said Tom!!!  Tim N Tom partners in crime... hmmm I do the crime you pay for the crime    Have a Good weekend... hmmm did you check the best man ??? was he cute ?? did you atleast get me a number ????????  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all, just got home from an amazingly wonderful vacation!!!!  I ended up going a few hours out of my way on the way home to avoid driving into the eye of the storm, but the drive really was not bad!! I will probably do it again sometime!! I love roadtrips!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!  No Post Disney Blues this time because I know the next trip is already booked! LOL Yay!!!



 Home.. Glad you are home safe and sound!!!  Now where is our trip report    



disneykip said:


> Timmy - hope work goes quickly for you.  Is this boiler room weekend?  I get so   Miss your entertainment.  Always makes me smile.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!



yes it is my long haul!!!  7A to 12A  thank God the Boiler Room is open after lunch and if nobody touched my cubies then Im might not even go to the BR


----------



## InstImpres

black562 said:


>



Hey -

Looks like we are checking into POP on the same day...we'll have to look for each other in the lobby.  It would be great to meet a fellow DISer.  I met Liz at JRs last week!









See you there
Sandy


----------



## KyDerbyMan

I have received a .WAV file and a ringtone from some very amazing DISers!!

I was here when my oldest showed up briefly to get ready to go out and she was like, "OMG!!" when I played it for her.  


Thanks!!!


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> I have received a .WAV file and a ringtone from some very amazing DISers!!
> 
> I was here when my oldest showed up briefly to get ready to go out and she was like, "OMG!!" when I played it for her.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Well, you have Genesis to thank for it and you are very welcome. He asked me if the cute girl received the ringtone   Ah, the things you can accomplish when you tell a young m an he is doing something for a beautiful young lady 

Good night all, or good morning as the case may be...I just got in the door and I am exhausted so sleepy time for me....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone, hope you are all doing swimmingly. . .speaking of swimming, that is what we had to do yesterday. . ."swim" from ride to attraction to park. . .rain was really crazy.

Anyway I thought I posted this but can't find it.  The flight over was uneventful, a slight bit of turbulence as we passed over Fay.  Trip Mojo was at an all time high when we got to MCO and found that we were getting our own private motorcoach to Port Orleans Riverside.  We arrived at POR at approximately 6:30 (at this point I am thinking its probably WAY too early to check in) and proceed to the check in desk where more trip mojo shows up.  There is a room ready for us in the mansions section, "Oak Manor" which is the one my son wanted to stay in and a corner room which was my request.  With corner rooms you get 2 windows so more light in the room.  So far trip mojo is at an all time high with the exception of rain.  We get to the room, freshen up a bit and head out to breakfast at the hotel and then off to DHS. We got there just before rope drop and headed to Toy Story Mania (now mind you it is raining out but I got a poncho on and Brandon doesn't care).  We rode this ride as well as picking up a fast pass beforehand for another ride.  I love this ride. . .loved it at California Adventure and love it here as well.  Lots of fun.  Anyway, we then walk on Rock and Roller coaster, TOT, the Great Movie Ride, Star Tours and the Backlot tour.  The shows weren't running cause of the rain but we were having a blast and didn't care.  

We headed back to the room at this point to freshen up (luggage delivered), dry off, and head out to something else.  We had ressies at Cape May Clambake later so wanted to be in Epcot on time.  Brandon went to Disneyquest while I caught a bit of a nap.  Then we both arrived at Epcot in time for our dinner.  went to dinner and by the time we went out again, the rain that was tolerable before was now a torrential downpour and ponchos offered little protection.  It was at this point that we went back to the hotel and called it a day.  Interesting first day of a trip but lots of fun. . .

Not too many photos taken the first day as I didn't want to damage the camera, but just wait. ..today should be a better day. . .

Take care everyone and have a great weekend. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

I forgot to add that todays forecast says partly cloudy only.  So hopefully Fay has moved on to the panhandle for a while and we can have a nice semi dry day. . .lol.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone...my were you all busy posting yesterday.  I'm not going to read them because there's way to many.  My new sidekick at working spoke to me a lot more.  It is ashame he's married, but then he is way to young for me.  Had an enjoyable dinner with my Daddy last night.   

Darcy, glad to hear that Brandon and you made it safely and that you got your room so earlier and was able to enjoy the parks even with the rain...I never leave home without my Mickey Mouse poncho.  If fact I never take it about of my AK bag, so I'm always ready.   Enjoy the rest of your trip Darcy and take lots of pictures.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

First of all, good morning to everyone, even if I am going back to bed!  



nurse.darcy said:


> I forgot to add that todays forecast says partly cloudy only.  So hopefully Fay has moved on to the panhandle for a while and we can have a nice semi dry day. . .lol.



It's good to hear from you and to hear that your trip is going pretty well.
Feel free to keep in touch and don't be shy about mentioning weather changes...in fact I encourage you to.  



KyDerbyMan said:


> I have received a .WAV file and a ringtone from some very amazing DISers!!
> 
> I was here when my oldest showed up briefly to get ready to go out and she was like, "OMG!!" when I played it for her.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



I'd like to have that wav file too if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> I forgot to add that todays forecast says partly cloudy only.  So hopefully Fay has moved on to the panhandle for a while and we can have a nice semi dry day. . .lol.



Darcy, I hope you have a very dry day!!   Sounds like a great start to your trip so far!!


Andrea


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone.... 

Tracy glad to know you made it home safely and had such a wonderful trip.

Darcy, yay on good trip mojo but yuk on downpour, I hope that today is less rainy and you get to enjoy the parks with only a sprinkle or two.


Robert sent you a PM about the ringtone...let me know and I will fwd it on to you.

Teresa, glad hottie in Cubicle #2 is warming up a bit, he just had to get to know you and while I understand passing up on married hotties I say forget the age thing....its only a number  

Everyone else  and have a great day!


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Hope work is going well for you!! Have fun at the wedding, do the chicken dance for me!!



LOL.. no chicken dance, but I did rock out to the other favs - Table 15 was in good form last night.. "We Are Fam-i-ly!".. mind you , I knew exactly one other person there besides the bride.   I have business cards from a few people and should have some pics to post later today.



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all, just got home from an amazingly wonderful vacation!!!!  I ended up going a few hours out of my way on the way home to avoid driving into the eye of the storm, but the drive really was not bad!! I will probably do it again sometime!! I love roadtrips!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!  No Post Disney Blues this time because I know the next trip is already booked! LOL Yay!!!



Great to hear the weather didn't dampen your spirits Tracy!  It's good to have you safely back!  



PirateMel said:


> holly crap - didn't anyone work today
> 
> Pages and pages to read tonight.  I don't work on Friday's and ran errands all day.  Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> 
> Banana bread will take a while out of propane
> 
> Three weeks from today for me - woo hoo!



Mel.. I really don't know what to say about the Patsies.. I'm speechless (and that take some doing!)



ANTSS2001 said:


> Tom!!! Tom!!! Tom!!!  I was jus tthinking about you at work today!!!!!!!!!!!
> We were playing "Name it" at work none the less   and I got the question... IF ever you would need a male partner in crime who or what would be his name?  with no seconds thoughts,, I said Tom!!!  Tim N Tom partners in crime... hmmm I do the crime you pay for the crime    Have a Good weekend... hmmm did you check the best man ??? was he cute ?? did you atleast get me a number ????????



It just rolls of the tongue, doesn't it! Bonny and Clyde, Tim & Tom.. But hey, if I'm gonna do time, I at least want some part in doing the crime! I'm already abetting Joe and Rob on their Flat Amy odyssey so what's there to lose!?  

And no, I didn't get the best man's number. I'm pretty good at making friends with strangers, but that's one I think I would have had a hard time pulling off.  



nurse.darcy said:


> I forgot to add that todays forecast says partly cloudy only.  So hopefully Fay has moved on to the panhandle for a while and we can have a nice semi dry day. . .lol.



Great to hear your vacation is starting off so well!! Nothing's better when things like come together like that!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi everyone! It was so hard getting up for work this morning! My battery in my smoke detector went bad at about 2 am and made it go off which scared me out of my deep post trip coma I was in and into run around the house looking for fire panic mode!! lol! All my detectors are hard wired together and so when one goes off, they all go off and the batteries are the back up. Needless to say, all of my detectors became battery-less last night. lol I couldn't figure out which one was making the beeping! I will write a minitrip report and post a pic or two after work tonight. 

Tom, thanks for the smiles while I was driving.  

Darcy, I trudged through the rain for a few days too, but the parks were empty so all the attractions had no waits. Loved it! Have a wonderful trip hun!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi everyone! It was so hard getting up for work this morning! My battery in my smoke detector went bad at about 2 am and made it go off which scared me out of my deep post trip coma I was in and into run around the house looking for fire panic mode!! lol! All my detectors are hard wired together and so when one goes off, they all go off and the batteries are the back up. Needless to say, all of my detectors became battery-less last night. lol I couldn't figure out which one was making the beeping! I will write a minitrip report and post a pic or two after work tonight.
> 
> Tom, thanks for the smiles while I was driving.
> 
> Darcy, I trudged through the rain for a few days too, but the parks were empty so all the attractions had no waits. Loved it! Have a wonderful trip hun!



Anytime 

I'll bet that 2am fire drill was something!  ..reminds me of when my parents were convinced they had a bat in the attic, so I looked into the source of the critter noise and found it - faulty battery in the smoke detector. When it turns out to be nothing, it's just plain funny


----------



## Johnfish

Good morning all. Hope everyones day goes well.. I am in a deep blue funk this morning and a day full of house work ahead.  It doesnt get any better than this!  (guess that is why I am in a deep blue funk)

John


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!!! Hope you are all doing well... it appears that the rain has stopped here  

Darcy enjoy your trip!

Have a wonderful weekend!!!!


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Well, you have Genesis to thank for it and you are very welcome. He asked me if the cute girl received the ringtone   Ah, the things you can accomplish when you tell a young m an he is doing something for a beautiful young lady
> 
> Good night all, or good morning as the case may be...I just got in the door and I am exhausted so sleepy time for me....



Cute young ladies always seem to be a great motivator to young men (ok - all men).  

Hope you had a good night sleep.  Your trip with Carrie is coming up quickly now.  Better get packing.  




nurse.darcy said:


> Take care everyone and have a great weekend. . .



Sounds like a great start to the trip.  Especially after a red eye flight.  You accomplished quite a bit despite the rain.  Hope today as well as the rest of your trip is rain free.   Great mojo so far - keep it up.  I love the mansions at POR.   And corner room - sweet.  Look forward to hearing more about your trip. 



Johnfish said:


> Good morning all. Hope everyones day goes well.. I am in a deep blue funk this morning and a day full of house work ahead.  It doesnt get any better than this!  (guess that is why I am in a deep blue funk)
> 
> John



Hang in there John.  I have a whole weekend of house work ahead of me.  Not looking forward to that.  Just take a few breaks and start some trip planning - that always works for me.  


Everyone enjoy the day!!

Tom - sounds like a fun wedding.  But no chicken dance?  Funny story from last weekend.  We had a birthday party for my nieces that are visiting from NM.  My mom gave my niece who will be 4 a song card.  She opened it up and it was the chicken dance.  She could not stop opening it up and laughing hysterically.  It was so funny.  Then she would put it on the ground, open it, and dance.  We were showing her the dance which she didn't quite get but everything was shaking her little bum really fast.  It was very entertaining.  But now I am wondering if it was a 'had to be there moment'.   

Tracey - hate when batteries go in the middle of the night.  And I know the being scared out of deep sleep.  I use to have a pager for work and it would go off in the middle of the night.  And when it was just the batteries...... 

Teresa - glad you cube mate is warming up.  Hope you had a nice evening with your Dad.  


Still laughing at the Tim & Tom thing.


----------



## PirateMel

Johnfish said:


> Good morning all. Hope everyones day goes well.. I am in a deep blue funk this morning and a day full of house work ahead.  It doesnt get any better than this!  (guess that is why I am in a deep blue funk)
> 
> John



Just whistle why you work!

Pop in a Disney CD and housework is much more fun


----------



## PirateMel

Morning everyone.

Tom, Tom, Tom - all I have to say is  
Aliens have taken over my boys and they now look like the Bills   

Darcy - have a blast - AK Safari is awesome in the rain, lots of animals.

Tracy welcome home.

Have a great Saturday eveyone!  Awesome weather here this weekend.


----------



## Kitties rule

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you are all doing swimmingly. . .speaking of swimming, that is what we had to do yesterday. . ."swim" from ride to attraction to park. . .rain was really crazy.
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Hi Darcy,  Hope you and Brandon have a magical time in disney with no more rain.
> 
> Originally Posted by jadedbeauty14304
> Hi everyone! It was so hard getting up for work this morning! My battery in my smoke detector went bad at about 2 am and made it go off which scared me out of my deep post trip coma I was in and into run around the house looking for fire panic mode!! lol! All my detectors are hard wired together and so when one goes off, they all go off and the batteries are the back up. Needless to say, all of my detectors became battery-less last night. lol I couldn't figure out which one was making the beeping! I will write a minitrip report and post a pic or two after work tonight.
> 
> I sure know what that feels like.  I've been woken up many a times at 4:00 a.m. when the smoke detectors are set off by my brother using the toaster in his house.  My apartment is also wired into his smoke detectors.  It drives my kitty crazy.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I just got word that I will be working 16 hours today. Ugh. It is a beautiful day and my lawn has not been mowed in WEEKS. Oh well. What is another day after it is this long. lol My back yard is a total jungle these days anyhow. I wouldn't want to disrupt the wildlife that I am sure have moved in by now anyhow. A little bunny rabbit almost gave me a heart attack last night when it jumped out of nowhere as I went out back to check the yard situation. lol I am dogsitting my sisters' Golden Retreiver "Princess" for the next week. She will keep me company while Tawney goes to the beach with my sisters' family. She will also run off any critters..lol 

Wish me luck..lol


----------



## CoMickey

Today is my last Saturday 'alone'.  I have three more weekends before moving and those weekends are already filled with a visit from Mr. CA, an 8 hour round trip drive to visit my parents, and family coming to visit on my last remaining weekend.  Wow!  Time is moving fast now. 

I'm going to try to enjoy the weekend as much as possible but I know I'll be spending some of it packing things that I won't really need in the upcoming weeks - already have 7 boxes packed - where do I get all of this stuff or rather junk??!!   I just moved a year ago from my house to the apt and I thought at that time I had given all that I could to Goodwill but I have 4 more bags ready to drop off.  

Sounds like everyone is having a fun time here on the Singles thread...I don't have a lot of time to read through all of the posts!  I hope that you all continue to have a great time here and on your upcoming trips to WDW!  And remember rain at WDW isn't always bad.   

BTW - As if I didn't already know that I am going to LOVE  living close to a Disney park this confirms it!  The first weekend I am there we are going for an overnight trip staying at the DLH for Mr CA son's BD and then the next weekend there is a car show at the convention center next to DL and Mr. CA and I are going to spend the weekend (alone ) go to the car show and to DL.  I have no idea when I'll unpack...maybe before Christmas? 

Need to get ready to deliver my BQ grill to a coworker.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Keeping busy over here.  A bit more work on STELLLLAAA!!

Got the right-rear turn signal working, though.   YAY!

Hot day, though....


Catch you DISers later!


----------



## Kitties rule

CoMickey said:


> Today is my last Saturday 'alone'.  I have three more weekends before moving and those weekends are already filled with a visit from Mr. CA, an 8 hour round trip drive to visit my parents, and family coming to visit on my last remaining weekend.  Wow!  Time is moving fast now.
> 
> 
> Good luck on your move.  You are so lucky to be living so close to a Disney park!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> And no, I didn't get the best man's number. I'm pretty good at making friends with strangers, but that's one I think I would have had a hard time pulling off.




well just tell him ... well you know I have this cousin....


----------



## sand2270

Darcy - hope you are having a great time!

Vicki - good luck on the move!

To everyone else I hope you are having a great Saturday!

I just got back from getting my oil changed.  As usual they tried to sell me everything...at least $500 worth of stuff.  The must think "oh dumb girl coming to get an oil change".  Yet I watched them helping the man in front of me and actually heard them say to him "oh your air filter looks fine".  They never say that to me.  Sigh.


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> I just got back from getting my oil changed.  As usual they tried to sell me everything...at least $500 worth of stuff.  The must think "oh dumb girl coming to get an oil change".  Yet I watched them helping the man in front of me and actually heard them say to him "oh your air filter looks fine".  They never say that to me.  Sigh.



I'd say it's time to find a new mechanic or dealership!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Darcy - hope you are having a great time!
> 
> Vicki - good luck on the move!
> 
> To everyone else I hope you are having a great Saturday!
> 
> I just got back from getting my oil changed.  As usual they tried to sell me everything...at least $500 worth of stuff.  The must think "oh dumb girl coming to get an oil change".  Yet I watched them helping the man in front of me and actually heard them say to him "oh your air filter looks fine".  They never say that to me.  Sigh.



Everytime I do somewhere besides the dealership, I get that!!! It's so funny!! Same with when I go to buy a car. Even when I was married, I was the one who did all the car buying and wheeling and dealing. I think it's kinda funny though when they realize we aren't what they thought!!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> I'd say it's time to find a new mechanic or dealership!!!



Jiffy Lube... I just expect it now.  I always say no I have to talk to my brother LOL


----------



## ahoff

Have to say good evening, as I just returned home from work all day.  Going to rest up, tomorrow I bring my daughter back up to school.  

Everyone enjoy the rest of their weekend


----------



## MATTERHORN

ahoff said:


> Have to say good evening, as I just returned home from work all day.  Going to rest up, tomorrow I bring my daughter back up to school.
> 
> Everyone enjoy the rest of their weekend



Have a great night and get some good rest!!  

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

Just back from a pool party with my brother's family including my two nephews, my parents, and the great aunts, one of whom is 105! So much fun, but now I'm beat.

Timmy, if there's a picture of the best man in the batch that one of my new friends took, I'll pass it along and you can decide if he's worth the effort . Still waiting for the e-mail with the link to the photo site.

Tracy, hang in there! Sorry you have to work so soon after coming home.

I hope everyone's having a good Saturday!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Timmy, if there's a picture of the best man in the batch that one of my new friends took, I'll pass it along and you can decide if he's worth the effort . Still waiting for the e-mail with the link to the photo site.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone's having a good Saturday!



hmmmm you make it sound    interesting!!!!!!!!!!  Is he atleast 5'10 ???????????


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmm you make it sound    interesting!!!!!!!!!!  Is he atleast 5'10 ???????????



I'd say he's around 5'10", but I honestly wasn't paying that close attention


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> I'd say he's around 5'10", but I honestly wasn't paying that close attention



height... check....

: hair... full head????  shaved???  crew cut ????


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> height... check....
> 
> : he still have hair ???????



I can't believe I'm doing this... yes, he had hair, but it was closely and neatly cropped. lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> I can't believe I'm doing this... yes, he had hair, but it was closely and *neatly cropped*. lol



waahh your to quick.. did you see how I edited it...LOL  


awesome... 5'10, groomed... would you happen to get a glimps of what color eyes he has????


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> waahh your to quick.. did you see how I edited it...LOL
> 
> 
> awesome... 5'10, groomed... would you happen to get a glimps of what color eyes he has????



no idea.. but I can say there were two of them and they were centered on his face above his nose and below his eyebrows.  

if/when I get the pics I'll be sure to send them to you


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> no idea.. but I can say there were two of them and they were centered on his face above his nose and below his eyebrows.
> 
> if/when I get the pics I'll be sure to send them to you



hmmmmm... when you say eyebrows....  Ok..Ok.. I will stop asking...  

work is being nice to me today and letting me play on  

whats for dinner????


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmmm... when you say eyebrows....  Ok..Ok.. I will stop asking...
> 
> work is being nice to me today and letting me play on
> 
> whats for dinner????



dinner... last night I had salmon, today it was beef (burgers on the grill). I'm having a Cabernet now and after swimming with my nephews for hours it won't be long before I'm in dreamland..  

love it when work cooperates and allows us to spend time with disfriends.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> no idea.. but I can say there were two of them and they were centered on his face above his nose and below his eyebrows.
> 
> if/when I get the pics I'll be sure to send them to you




Two eyes...and they were centered???  Timmy you better go for it.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Two eyes...and they were centered???  Timmy you better go for it.



I would've mentioned he had two ears as well, but I didn't want to overhype his attributes.


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> dinner... last night I had salmon, today it was beef (burgers on the grill). I'm having a Cabernet now and after swimming with my nephews for hours it won't be long before I'm in dreamland..
> 
> love it when work cooperates and allows us to spend time with disfriends.



YUM!!!!  But I dont think they will let us have that here at work... Well I dont know if I can compare but I just got a kidney from upstairs.... : they even throw in a matching spleen!!!!!!!!



sand2270 said:


> Two eyes...and they were centered???  Timmy you better go for it.




tell me about it...   errr hmmmmm Tom.... instead of the pic... can you just get me the last 5 years of his income tax returns??????????


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I would've mentioned he had two ears as well, but I didn't want to overhype his attributes.


 I wasnt going to comment but sorry cant resist....the most important question is does he have a phone with verizon and does it have texting and pic capabilities....  (heheh she and Carrie are fighting for the title of texting queen) 


(lol..u know I love ya Timmy )


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> I wasnt going to comment but sorry cant resist....the most important question is does he have a phone with verizon and does it have texting and pic capabilities....  (heheh she and Carrie are fighting for the title of texting queen)
> 
> 
> (lol..u know I love ya Timmy )



hahahhaahaha Hmmmmmmmmmm so Carrie has verizon !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh Carrieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  where art thou my friend???????????

I know I know.. that is why I even share you my companion... the Fly!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> I would've mentioned he had two ears as well, but I didn't want to overhype his attributes.



ohhhhhhhhhh  ears.... are they like Mickey's.... but you know with Mickey.. it is all about the tail!!!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> I wasnt going to comment but sorry cant resist....the most important question is does he have a phone with verizon and does it have texting and pic capabilities....  (heheh she and Carrie are fighting for the title of texting queen)
> 
> 
> (lol..u know I love ya Timmy )



Ok, the next time I go to a wedding, I'll take a list of _really important _questions with me. I kinda feel like I'm having one of those nightmares when you're in school and you're taking a test that you didn't study for... ahhh!!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> hahahhaahaha Hmmmmmmmmmm so Carrie has verizon !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh Carrieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  where art thou my friend???????????
> 
> I know I know.. that is why I even share you my companion... the Fly!!!



 That was too funny, i was thinking WTH is that? Even got out the reading glasses to see if I could figure it out, it looked bigger than a fly...lolrof...all about perspective....


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh  ears.... are they like Mickey's.... but you know with Mickey.. it is all about the tail!!!



LOL, now that was funny .. and here I thought it was the white gloves and big yellow shoes!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Ok, the next time I go to a wedding, I'll take a list of _really important _questions with me. I kinda feel like I'm having one of those nightmares when you're in school and you're taking a test that you didn't study for... ahhh!!!!



Hahahh well that is one of the most important question of all..He must be on whatever wireless plan we are on in case he has the desire to call us every day   or send us pictures of his hot hunky self


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> LOL, now that was funny .. and here I thought it was the white gloves and big yellow shoes!



well the shoes does count also!!!  it does get big points !!!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> well the shoes does count also!!!  it does get big points !!!!!!!!!



Thats a myth Timmy actually its the hands....


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> That was too funny, i was thinking WTH is that? Even got out the reading glasses to see if I could figure it out, it looked bigger than a fly...lolrof...all about perspective....



that is why I love my cell it can zoom in... zoom out  



acm563 said:


> Hahahh well that is one of the most important question of all..He must be on whatever wireless plan we are on in case he has the desire to call us every day   or send us pictures of his hot hunky self




you got it !!!  dont worry about the minutes... lets make sure you got unlimited txt messaging


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Thats a myth Timmy actually its the hands....



but Mickey got big hands too and ohhhhhhhhhh those white glove fit snuggly  dont yah think  ?????  I wonder if it is Minnie who washes em....


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> that is why I love my cell it can zoom in... zoom out



Biting tongue, biting tongue..................................................


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Biting tongue, biting tongue..................................................


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


>


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


>



that is why I hug.. I dont shake hands....


----------



## ANTSS2001

ANTSS2001 said:


> that is why I hug.. I dont shake hands....



it is more... family oriented when you hug....


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> that is why I hug.. I dont shake hands....





ANTSS2001 said:


> it is more... family oriented when you hug....



OMG Timmy I am not sure you and I should post together and text at same time    I do not know how The World will handle the two of us in addition to Ms Carrie.....


----------



## acm563

and hmmm do u think Tom fell asleep or did we scare him off....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> OMG Timmy I am not sure you and I should post together and text at same time    I do not know how The World will handle the two of us in addition to Ms Carrie.....



 I was just gonna say.. but I think if the boards can handle this much all at once, The World can take it. Just promise to leave enough of it for when I'm there in December.. please.


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> I was just gonna say.. but I think if the boards can handle this much all at once, The World can take it. Just promise to leave enough of it for when I'm there in December.. please.



Dont worry Tom.. I will make sure I give you a HUG.... errr hmmm we can skip the handshake


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> and hmmm do u think Tom fell asleep or did we scare him off....



You know me better than that.. I don't scare easily.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I was just gonna say.. but I think if the boards can handle this much all at once, The World can take it. Just promise to leave enough of it for when I'm there in December.. please.



Well, of course hon, we have to leave enough of it for when you are there in December, you added to the mixture will just make it all the more enjoyable


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> OMG Timmy I am not sure you and I should post together and text at same time    I do not know how The World will handle the two of us in addition to Ms Carrie.....



speaking of Ms. Carrie.... she must still be at work huh.....


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> Dont worry Tom.. I will make sure I give you a HUG.... errr hmmm we can skip the handshake



 oh alright..


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> oh alright..



do you like a gentle hug or a tight hug.....


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> You know me better than that.. I don't scare easily.


 Actually I do ...lol...which is why I posted that to get a response...


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> speaking of Ms. Carrie.... she must still be at work huh.....




lol...ummm..nope shes at the bar texting me and now on phone with her....


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> lol...ummm..nope shes at the bar texting me and now on phone with her....



aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> do you like a gentle hug or a tight hug.....



that's a trick question right?  

gentle hugs are for when you forget the sunblock and a good squeeze becomes anything but good.


----------



## ANTSS2001

thank god there is no 3 way texting yet...


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> thank god there is no 3 way texting yet...



  total new definition of a 3some


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> that's a trick question right?
> 
> gentle hugs are for when you forget the sunblock and a good squeeze becomes anything but good.



well yeah... yeah... uh huh that is what I meant....  



acm563 said:


> total new definition of a 3some




here we go again with that 3 things!!!


----------



## acm563

Ok...ahem....yea...

WooHoo CARRIE... 6 more sleeps then we wake up to The World...Well 5 more sleeps for me as I get back in too late THursday night to go to sleep before having to get up again....


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> well yeah... yeah... uh huh that is what I meant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we go again with that 3 things!!!


I must add just one more comment.....I am sorry I cannot help it...PLEASE Timmy be very careful with that lens perspective there and things you send me...that could get quite dangerous...and misleading.....


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> well yeah... yeah... uh huh that is what I meant....



of course you did 



acm563 said:


> Ok...ahem....yea...
> 
> WooHoo CARRIE... 6 more sleeps then we wake up to The World...Well 5 more sleeps for me as I get back in too late THursday night to go to sleep before having to get up again....



nice segue angel


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Ok...ahem....yea...
> 
> WooHoo CARRIE... 6 more sleeps then we wake up to The World...Well 5 more sleeps for me as I get back in too late THursday night to go to sleep before having to get up again....



BoooHoooooo... I have 13 days more to go!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> of course you did
> 
> 
> 
> nice segue angel



For the moment anyway.....  


I worked with someone like Timmy once and they seperated us to different shifts


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> I must add just one more comment.....I am sorry I cannot help it...PLEASE Timmy be very careful with that lens perspective there and things you send me...that could get quite dangerous...and misleading.....



Hmmmmm.... 



buena vista said:


> of course you did



you truly pay attention....   oppsss there goes that hug again!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> BoooHoooooo... I have 13 days more to go!



 But just remember you will just be beginning your fun as I am leaving so for this time anyway The World will remain safe  Its December 'they' need to be concerned about... and hmmm do u think there will be anything left of NYC if we hit Broadway.....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> For the moment anyway.....
> 
> 
> I worked with someone like Timmy once and they seperated us to different shifts



True story about my mother, who was (and is) one of the wittiest people you'll ever meet.. She and a colleague were joking around in the office and they had to be separated. So they started carrying on over the phone. So then the supervisor starts in on them again, and my mom says "look, you've already separated us.. if you don't stop harassing us, I'm gonna stick myself in that copying machine and make a hundred of me!"  

he backed off


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> tell me about it...   errr hmmmmm Tom.... instead of the pic... can you just get me the last 5 years of his income tax returns??????????




and a current blood test please.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> and a current blood test please.



 I'm making a list..


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> True story about my mother, who was (and is) one of the wittiest people you'll ever meet.. She and a colleague were joking around in the office and they had to be separated. So they started carrying on over the phone. So then the supervisor starts in on them again, and my mom says "look, you've already separated us.. if you don't stop harassing us, I'm gonna stick myself in that copying machine and make a hundred of me!"
> 
> he backed off


I love it...thanks for sharing that story Tom that is priceless...
Heheheh and I get my terrorizing 'boys' from my mother who stuck a little boy in a garbage can for pulling her pig tails....lol....and then was taken into the principals office where he said to her "Margaret, we know you can beat up every girl in this school and half of the boys but would you PLEASE try to behave" Its great to know our parents have that great love of life and humor as well


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> and a current blood test please.



 
 hi Amy


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> For the moment anyway.....
> 
> 
> I worked with someone like Timmy once and they seperated us to different shifts



Oh My!!!!  They already have a fit when I come to work.... let alone you and me come to work together!!!!   



acm563 said:


> But just remember you will just be beginning your fun as I am leaving so for this time anyway The World will remain safe  Its December 'they' need to be concerned about... and hmmm do u think there will be anything left of NYC if we hit Broadway.....



well atleast it is not during New years Eve!!!!!!!!  let's say we can call it a pre show for the ball drop!!!!!!! 



buena vista said:


> True story about my mother, who was (and is) one of the wittiest people you'll ever meet.. She and a colleague were joking around in the office and they had to be separated. So they started carrying on over the phone. So then the supervisor starts in on them again, and my mom says "look, you've already separated us.. if you don't stop harassing us, I'm gonna stick myself in that copying machine and make a hundred of me!"
> 
> he backed off



 hmmmm maybe I should make a 100 of me Bwaaahahahahahaaa



sand2270 said:


> and a current blood test please.




nahh I can do the testing here.. I can even give him IV of antibiotic if need be...( here have a sit and let me have my way with ... cough cough... who ??? your arm please... NOW!!!) the critical is that IRS forms....


----------



## acm563

Timmy, its a conspiracy....  

You will be in PA while I am at The World, and then I will be in PA while YOU are at the world...I think "they" are ganging up on us....


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> hi Amy



Hi Angy!!


----------



## okaybye

Can I poke my head in here? Y'all seem to be having WAAAAAAY too much fun over here .

-H


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Timmy, its a conspiracy....
> 
> You will be in PA while I am at The World, and then I will be in PA while YOU are at the world...I think "they" are ganging up on us....



Yikes !!!!!!!   Hmmm But December... Hmmmm who is Pinky and who is Brain ?? I can be "And"


----------



## ANTSS2001

okaybye said:


> Can I poke my head in here? Y'all seem to be having WAAAAAAY too much fun over here .
> 
> -H



dont look at me I am just an innocent by stander  ask Tom!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmm maybe I should make a 100 of me Bwaaahahahahahaaa



that's a lot of hugs  



ANTSS2001 said:


> the critical is that IRS forms....



so that's the big time caper you want me to be involved in! 

someday it'll be known as the infamous tax return heist of 2008.


----------



## ANTSS2001

okaybye said:


> Can I poke my head in here? Y'all seem to be having WAAAAAAY too much fun over here .
> 
> -H



and dont let me handshake... I really dont want to know....


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> that's a lot of hugs
> 
> 
> 
> so that's the big time caper you want me to be involved in!
> 
> someday it'll be known as the infamous tax return heist of 2008.




well might as well since you agreed to do the time!!!!!  and about that 100 hugs ????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I might really end up settling with ONE handshake Tom!!!!!!!!!  if I really have to!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okaybye

ANTSS2001 said:


> dont look at me I am just an innocent by stander  ask Tom!



Okay... I may be new... but I know better than to call you an "innocent bystander".


----------



## acm563

okaybye said:


> Can I poke my head in here? Y'all seem to be having WAAAAAAY too much fun over here .
> 
> -H


 The more the merrier then we cant be accused of 3somes... 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes !!!!!!!   Hmmm But December... Hmmmm who is Pinky and who is Brain ?? I can be "And"


Is that like being the cream in the middle.....?????????? 



ANTSS2001 said:


> dont look at me I am just an innocent by stander  ask Tom!


 For some reason this made me think of Dot saying Ok I luv ya, bye bye.... (I have that sound clip too as a ring tone along with another one that says woohoo would u look at that cute butt ) Actually as I posted this i realized it was the "Okaybye" that made me think of that...lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

okaybye said:


> Okay... I may be new... but I know better than to call you an "innocent bystander".



hey!!!!  me ???  but of course I am... cant you depict the sign of an  .... Me.. here it is Me...


----------



## buena vista

okaybye said:


> Can I poke my head in here? Y'all seem to be having WAAAAAAY too much fun over here .
> 
> -H



I'd say "poke away", but then I'd get roasted by the double entendre police. So please enter and play at your own risk. 

Timmy likes to _think _she's innocently standing by.. I'm off to bed soon and I half expect her to have over 10K posts when I wake up tomorrow


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> The more the merrier then we cant be accused of 3somes...
> 
> 
> Is that like being the cream in the middle.....??????????
> 
> For some reason this made me think of Dot saying Ok I luv ya, bye bye.... (I have that sound clip too as a ring tone along with another one that says woohoo would u look at that cute butt )



I dont think 3 things and creme in the middle should go in one sentence/quote!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> I'd say "poke away", but then I'd get roasted by the double entendre police. So please enter and play at your own risk.
> 
> Timmy likes to _think _she's innocently standing by.. I'm off to bed soon and I half expect her to have over 10K posts when I wake up tomorrow



Tom you have way to much faith in me!!!!!!!!!1  10k ?????  maybe 9,999  but not 10K...  honestly I should be cleaning up now.. and that kidney is still staring at me from the glass door of the fridge...

and no Poking!!!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> I dont think 3 things and creme in the middle should go in one sentence/quote!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okaybye

buena vista said:


> I'd say "poke away", but then I'd get roasted by the double entendre police. So please enter and play at your own risk.
> 
> Timmy likes to _think _she's innocently standing by.. I'm off to bed soon and I half expect her to have over 10K posts when I wake up tomorrow



Y'all are fun... I like it...    However, I've got to get back to work... play with ya later 

And 'okaybye'... you aren't far off with the Dot reference... but there was a llloooooooottttttttt more involved with that moniker.  Haven't been able to shake it in a long time  I'm stuck.  

And Timmy... no worries... 'innocent bystanders' never have any fun 

Later
H


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Timmy, its a conspiracy....
> 
> You will be in PA while I am at The World, and then I will be in PA while YOU are at the world...I think "they" are ganging up on us....



 As always, you all (Timmy, Tom, Angy) are cracking me up.  Always so entertaining.  

Keep it going!!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> honestly I should be cleaning up now.. and that kidney is still staring at me from the glass door of the fridge...



yeah, kidneys can be so obnoxious that way.


----------



## ANTSS2001

okaybye said:


> And Timmy... no worries... 'innocent bystanders' never have any fun
> 
> Later
> H



one day I will show how..why and where....one day....


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> As always, you all (Timmy, Tom, Angy) are cracking me up.  Always so entertaining.
> 
> Keep it going!!




 Kip...Kip...Kip to maloo my darling  

   


buena vista said:


> yeah, kidneys can be so obnoxious that way.




Yeah they just pick up Mr. Kidney!!!  Now its just me and Mr. SPleen!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> I dont think 3 things and creme in the middle should go in one sentence/quote!!!!!!!!!!!


 



buena vista said:


> I'd say "poke away", but then I'd get roasted by the double entendre police. So please enter and play at your own risk.
> 
> Timmy likes to _think _she's innocently standing by.. I'm off to bed soon and I half expect her to have over 10K posts when I wake up tomorrow


   



okaybye said:


> Y'all are fun... I like it...    However, I've got to get back to work... play with ya later
> 
> And 'okaybye'... you aren't far off with the Dot reference... but there was a llloooooooottttttttt more involved with that moniker.  Haven't been able to shake it in a long time  I'm stuck.
> 
> And Timmy... no worries... 'innocent bystanders' never have any fun
> 
> Later
> H


 Please stop by to play often 



disneykip said:


> As always, you all (Timmy, Tom, Angy) are cracking me up.  Always so entertaining.
> 
> Keep it going!!


 Well this is one very tired Angy who didnt get in until late and then got up early...so I am gonna be in dreamland in a bit...I will dream of hands, hugs, being in the middle and Pinkie and the Brain as well as images not being as large as they appear in text messages


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Well this is one very tired Angy who didnt get in until late and then got up early...so I am gonna be in dreamland in a bit...I will dream of hands, hugs, being in the middle and Pinkie and the Brain as well as images not being as large as they appear in text messages


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> Kip...Kip...Kip to maloo my darling



Kip to my lou... love that! LOL



ANTSS2001 said:


> Yeah they just pick up Mr. Kidney!!!  Now its just me and Mr. SPleen!!!!!!!



so Lucy you have some spleenin' to do? ba-dum-chee

very sorry about that..


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Kip to my lou... love that! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> so Lucy you have some spleenin' to do? ba-dum-chee
> 
> very sorry about that..


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Kip to my lou... love that! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> so Lucy you have some spleenin' to do? ba-dum-chee
> 
> very sorry about that..




   !!!!!!!!1


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Kip to my lou... love that! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> so Lucy you have some spleenin' to do? ba-dum-chee
> 
> very sorry about that..


Priceless........................


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Priceless........................



Ang.... I think this is a bad combination..... Tom... care to join us in Nov....


----------



## buena vista

ok when I start punning like that, it means I'm way beyond tired!

have a great night everyone. it's been wicked fun!


----------



## acm563

Have a wonderful evening y'all (one word) I am gone............

(((HUGS)))


----------



## ANTSS2001

me too...  

I better clean up... so I can get out of here by 11:30PM


 to Carrie


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ang.... I think this is a bad combination..... Tom... care to join us in Nov....



 possibly.. I have an AP now and I'm seriously looking at flights before my December trip to see if anything will work between now and then.

I'm hooked.

'night all!


----------



## ANTSS2001

signing off.....


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> possibly.. I have an AP now and I'm seriously looking at flights before my December trip to see if anything will work between now and then.
> 
> I'm hooked.
> 
> 'night all!



An AP will do that to you!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Wow!  What a day.  What a last couple of days really.

But...*BIG NEWS!!*


I got *MARRIED* to a nice-looking redhead today.

Wanna see a pic?  Y'all (one word) have seen her before.

Goes by the name of....



*STELLA!!!!*   







Long story but at the end of the day, Stella is remaining in my garage and my buddy gave me the keys to her (and his Epiphone that I've lusted after since the first day I held it!)

I'm going to.....


----------



## ahoff

So, tell us more about Stella.


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> Wow!  What a day.  What a last couple of days really.
> 
> But...*BIG NEWS!!*
> 
> 
> I got *MARRIED* to a nice-looking redhead today.
> 
> Wanna see a pic?  Y'all (one word) have seen her before.
> 
> Goes by the name of....
> 
> 
> 
> *STELLA!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story but at the end of the day, Stella is remaining in my garage and my buddy gave me the keys to her (and his Epiphone that I've lusted after since the first day I held it!)
> 
> I'm going to.....



The garage!!  Not a very nice place for your new bride!


----------



## ahoff

btw, that was one of my favorite Seinfeld episodes.


----------



## ahoff

disneykip said:


> The garage!!  Not a very nice place for your new bride!




I have seen some garages that put other rooms in the house to shame.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ahoff said:


> So, tell us more about Stella.





disneykip said:


> The garage!!  Not a very nice place for your new bride!



Well, she's rather high maintenance and still a bit of a fixer-upper but I should get some great mileage out of her.


----------



## ahoff

do you have a picture?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ahoff said:


> do you have a picture?



yeah....there's a link back in that post


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, she's rather high maintenance and still a bit of a fixer-upper but I should get some great mileage out of her.


----------



## ahoff

KyDerbyMan said:


> yeah....there's a link back in that post




Ah yes, I see now.  Looks pretty cool.


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, she's rather high maintenance and still a bit of a fixer-upper but I should get some great mileage out of her.



She's nothing but a dysfunctional harlet!!  

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ANTSS2001 said:


> thank god there is no 3 way texting yet...



Uh...I dunno about you folks, but I could send txts to multiple recipients at once on both my old RAZR and my current iPhone.


----------



## sand2270

i am curious about something...does the add for Buena Vista suites constantly pop on this thread because Buena Vista is a poster?

Discuss...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Man, I am off the boards for less than 24 hrs and you all go NUTS. ..

Anyway I'll try to keep up during rain squalls. . .lol.

Yesterday was perfectly wonderful until about 2:30. . .We went to Animal Kingdom, rode EE twice in about 20 minutes, went on Kilamanjaro Safaries, lots of animals out, did a bunch of other stuff at AK then headed to Epcot.  At Epcot we went to Soarin and got fastpasses, had Lunch at sunshine seasons then went on Living with the land.  Left there and went to The seas with Nemo. . .then Turtle Talk with Crush, then Innoventions.  When it was time for our fastpass we went to Soarin.  When leaving the Land pavillion it looked and smelled like it might rain so we decided to head over to world showcase. . .on the way we suddenly had what can only be referred to as the typical summer downpour in Florida and ducked into a nearby building.  Lasted about 20 minutes then we go back out.  Well, its not looking too good out there so we decide to do some world showcase action and stay close to places that have indoor areas. . .By the time we get to Germany and get sat down at a snack area with some dessert and a drink (covered seating of course), the rain starts again only this time its twice as bad. . .So we take our time eating and chatting and drinking and walking through the shops in Germany, by the way, I love the shops in Germany. . .lots of fun stuff. . .even my son is having fun.  So the downpour ends about 5:30 and I decide I have had enough for now and want to go back to the hotel, we can after all go out again later. . .

Well the weather report is calling for scattered T storms the rest of the trip, which is typical for Florida, with less than 40 percent chance of rain likely.  That's the best forecast so far.  Lets hope it holds. . .

By the way, for all of those leaving soon, have safe flights. 

Tom, I warned you about that AP.  I'll be there the end of September for a short solo trip, there is an October trip going on by some folks here and then a November trip as well.  It can be VERY addicting when you hear that thing calling. . .


----------



## dismem98

I'm bringing the sunshine I hope     Whooooo Hoooooooo

Be there for lunch.  If it's raining we're going to see MARIO!!!!   

Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> I'm bringing the sunshine I hope     Whooooo Hoooooooo
> 
> Be there for lunch.  If it's raining we're going to see MARIO!!!!
> 
> Patty



Hurry up already. . .I am bored out of my mind watching a teenager snore. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, I am off to shower and take a walk over to French Quarter for some Beignes. . .I can't watch my teen snore anymore. . .lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone!
Darcy, I can relate with the watching teenagers snore thing, lol, I hit Jellyrolls a couple of times on my trip, not to mention the pool bar at POP.  Hope the weather holds for you! 
Tom, the power of the AP is like nothing I have ever experienced before. It makes it WAY too easy to plan a little last minute trip or two. lol I still can't believe I will be going three times in 8 months. Sometimes we need to do the little things for ourselves that make us happy.  We work too hard to not enjoy time at the Happiest Place on Earth.  

Right now I am back at work which is the polar opposite of WDW. Noone is nice, noone wants to make me happy, and it smells bad. LOL and the food choices consist of a moldy danish, or two year old bag of stale potato chips in the vending machine. 

How long 'til December?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I am off to shower and take a walk over to French Quarter for some Beignes. . .I can't watch my teen snore anymore. . .lol.



Oh those are so good!!   I miss POFQ!  

Hmmmm...that reminds me...there's a place here that just started up a breakfast service and they have beignets!!  (and some good scrod, too!!  No...I'm serious!)  

Hey!!  I could even ride my new "wife" over there!


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> So we take our time eating and chatting and drinking and walking through the shops in Germany, by the way, I love the shops in Germany. . .lots of fun stuff. . .even my son is having fun.
> 
> Well the weather report is calling for scattered T storms the rest of the trip, which is *typical for Florida*, with less than 40 percent chance of rain likely.  That's the best forecast so far.  Lets hope it holds.



Makes me think of the real Germany being in there! 

Yes, typical for Florida, especially after a storm comes in.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!! Hope you are doing well this morning!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Popping in for a quick reply while my son showers. . .It is an ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS August morning here.  The sun is shining, whispy clouds in the sky, the walk over for beignets was awesome, lots of smiling people and no ponchos. . .lol.  This is a relax morning for us cause we are doing MK with Extra Magic Hours tonight.  We are headed over to Disneyquest for some fun, then Fultons Crab house for a late lunch with Patty (dismem98) and then off to MK for some serious ride action. . .lol.  If I drink enough caffeine maybe I can keep up with Patty and Brandon.  I am SERIOUS here. . .lol.

Robert, I hope this weather holds for you and Joe when you get here. . .Its awesome.  Angy, Carrie and the other gang, I hope it holds for you too.  

If today is an indication of the rest of the week, its going to be sweet. . .Though it will be ponytail or hat day everyday cause of the humidity, but I don't really care. . .I am having too much fun. . .


----------



## acm563

Good Morning Everyone!   Definitly a lazy , coffee morning here ...

Darcy, I have truly enjoyed your trip report recaps, good thing I will be there shortly or I would be truly homesick by now. I hope the weather holds out for you. The forecast so far for my visit isnt looking too bad, but Ponchos will definitly be in hand.

I hope everyone has a blessed day. I have to finish packing today just going to throw work clothes and vacation clothes together as this two suitcase packing is just too much, packing one suitcase is bad enough. Laundry is done so no danger of issues with that if for any reason electricity goes out Teresa  

CARRIE!!!(ahem, interesting phone call from G this morning ) and woohoo


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!! Hope you are doing well this morning!



Good Morning to you too Miss Sha!!

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning to you too Miss Sha!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday!



Good Morning! Good morning! Good morning....  to you!!!

Dont remember what that was from, but somehow got in my head for a moment. How are you doing today Miss Cait? 

Reminds me... got to make a call


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone!   I am finally on a weeks vacation from work, not going to disney til next month but really needed this vacation as we work short all summer and i pull alot of extra hours with a lot of difficult patients! just gonna stay home relax, start winterizing my house, do some fall cleaning, so i dont have to worry about  it next month while i'm waiting to go to disney, and enjoy my grandson til he starts school llater this week, then i'll relax! lol. Hope everyone has a truly wonderful blessed day!


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> i am curious about something...does the ad for Buena Vista suites constantly pop on this thread because Buena Vista is a poster?
> 
> Discuss...



Well I WAS hoping to strike some kind of reciprocity agreement, but for some reason I can't get their PR and legal department to agree that my posting is beneficial to them (go figure). 



nurse.darcy said:


> Tom, I warned you about that AP.  I'll be there the end of September for a short solo trip, there is an October trip going on by some folks here and then a November trip as well.  It can be VERY addicting when you hear that thing calling. . .





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Tom, the power of the AP is like nothing I have ever experienced before. It makes it WAY too easy to plan a little last minute trip or two.



I did the cost benefit analysis and the math works even if I take my "normal" amount of trips to WDW. So much the better if I get to use it for the unexpected trips!



KyDerbyMan said:


> Hey!!  I could even ride my new "wife" over there!



I'm sooo not commenting on that one, especially after the scrod line   

Congratulations on your happy union Jerry! She looks like a keeper.


----------



## disneykip

Deb - enjoy your week away from work and with your grandson.  I understand how you feel about work taking over - it is nice to get away even if it isn't to the World.

Sha - Good Morning!!  You are always one of the first to greet everyone.  Makes me smile every morning!! 

Darcy - have a great day.  Hope the weather holds up.  Sounds magical!   
Enjoy your lunch with Patty.  

Angy - your time to wait is really winding down.  I bet it will go fast since you have a busy week with work.  Hope it goes quickly for you.   


Timmy - where are you?  Sleeping?  What happened in the boiler room?      


Everyone have a fantastic day.


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh those are so good!!   I miss POFQ!
> 
> Hmmmm...that reminds me...there's a place here that just started up a breakfast service and they have beignets!!  (and some good scrod, too!!  No...I'm serious!)
> 
> Hey!!  I could even ride my new "wife" over there!




That's perfect...I'll take one order here in Tucson please. 

I will keep my mouth shut regarding the new wife comment LOL.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> That's perfect...I'll take one order here in Tucson please.
> 
> I will keep my mouth shut regarding the new wife comment LOL.



I agree, there is no comment I could make that would be allowed here so I'll follow suit and shut up too!  


Andrea


----------



## buena vista

that's 3 no comment comments.. gee, I wonder if anyone can guess what our comments _would _have been  

hope everyone's having a nice day. It's a beautiful day in Boston.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Popping in for a quick reply while my son showers. . .It is an ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS August morning here.  The sun is shining, whispy clouds in the sky, the walk over for beignets was awesome, lots of smiling people and no ponchos. . .lol.  This is a relax morning for us cause we are doing MK with Extra Magic Hours tonight.  We are headed over to Disneyquest for some fun, then Fultons Crab house for a late lunch with Patty (dismem98) and then off to MK for some serious ride action. . .lol.  If I drink enough caffeine maybe I can keep up with Patty and Brandon.  I am SERIOUS here. . .lol.
> 
> Robert, I hope this weather holds for you and Joe when you get here. . .Its awesome.  Angy, Carrie and the other gang, I hope it holds for you too.
> 
> If today is an indication of the rest of the week, its going to be sweet. . .Though it will be ponytail or hat day everyday cause of the humidity, but I don't really care. . .I am having too much fun. . .



I hope the weather holds out for you Darcy! Sounds like you're having a great time!!! 

Don't worry about your hair. Mickey doesn't care  

Say "hi" to my friend Gerry and his family while you're there.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

buena vista said:


> I'm sooo not commenting on that one, especially after the scrod line
> 
> Congratulations on your happy union Jerry! She looks like a keeper.





sand2270 said:


> That's perfect...I'll take one order here in Tucson please.
> 
> I will keep my mouth shut regarding the new wife comment LOL.





MATTERHORN said:


> I agree, there is no comment I could make that would be allowed here so I'll follow suit and shut up too!
> 
> 
> Andrea



I haven't so much as looked at her since the deal was made.  And I've even talked to other women since (well, one of them was my mom, though.)  I'm afraid to even open the garage at this point...


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> Sha - Good Morning!!  You are always one of the first to great everyone.  Makes me smile every morning!!



Humble curtsey.. thank you


----------



## ttester9612

Good evening everyone.  It's been a busy weekend for me.  Actually it's the first weekend I've had to myself so I've been busy gardening, or should I say yard work. Plus I've been busy working on a convention that I'm chairperson of which will be held in late September.  Never a dull moment in my life. 



acm563 said:


> I hope everyone has a blessed day. I have to finish packing today just going to throw work clothes and vacation clothes together as this two suitcase packing is just too much, packing one suitcase is bad enough. *Laundry is done so no danger of issues with that if for any reason electricity goes out *Teresa



Good Girl....


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!   Definitly a lazy , coffee morning here ...
> 
> 
> 
> CARRIE!!!(ahem, interesting phone call from G this morning ) and woohoo



MAC'eeeee  yes only now I finally got to the nearest PC 



disneykip said:


> Timmy - where are you?  Sleeping?  What happened in the boiler room?
> 
> 
> Everyone have a fantastic day.



KIP!!  I was paying for all the fun I had last night... everybody decided to hang out here at work... and got me earning my keep today...   



ttester9612 said:


> Good evening everyone.  It's been a busy weekend for me.  Actually it's the first weekend I've had to myself so I've been busy gardening, or should I say yard work. Plus I've been busy working on a convention that I'm chairperson of which will be held in late September.  Never a dull moment in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Girl....



Ok now at the right time zone.... G'evening TT!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Terrible news! I think the filling I had done friday has come out; the kicker is that I never noticed it happening! I'm going to see if the dentist will check it, and if it's alright, tell me not to panic, but if it's gone, to patch it up quick.

We'll see.

Darcy, I'm glad the weather is shaping up better for you, and I hope it does stay that way, not just for Joe and I, but for the rest of your trip as well.

Sands and Matty, I applaud your self-restraint, and shall reward it in some fashion in Las Vegas.

Edit:
When I noticed my filling seemed to be missing; I followed some sage advice that those of you who are well read will recognize. "Don't Panic."


----------



## MATTERHORN

Yeah, not the best way to start off your new marriage by talking to other women!!    I'd sleep with one eye open if I were you!!  

Andrea




KyDerbyMan said:


> I haven't so much as looked at her since the deal was made.  And I've even talked to other women since (well, one of them was my mom, though.)  I'm afraid to even open the garage at this point...


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> Terrible news! I think the filling I had done friday has come out; the kicker is that I never noticed it happening! I'm going to see if the dentist will check it, and if it's alright, tell me not to panic, but if it's gone, to patch it up quick.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Darcy, I'm glad the weather is shaping up better for you, and I hope it does stay that way, not just for Joe and I, but for the rest of your trip as well.
> 
> Sands and Matty, I applaud your self-restraint, and shall reward it in some fashion in Las Vegas.



Wow, I hardly ever get rewarded for restraining myself and holding back!! Can't wait to see what I get!!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Wow, I hardly ever get rewarded for restraining myself and holding back!! Can't wait to see what I get!!!
> 
> Andrea



maybe is he trying to tell us something Matty!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> maybe is he trying to tell us something Matty!



Right Amy!! Like he'd really want us to behave ourselves in November!! Come on now!!  

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Right Amy!! Like he'd really want us to behave ourselves in November!! Come on now!!
> 
> Andrea



Now I never said that!


----------



## Emtgirljen

GIR-Prototype said:


> Terrible news! I think the filling I had done friday has come out; the kicker is that I never noticed it happening! I'm going to see if the dentist will check it, and if it's alright, tell me not to panic, but if it's gone, to patch it up quick.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Darcy, I'm glad the weather is shaping up better for you, and I hope it does stay that way, not just for Joe and I, but for the rest of your trip as well.
> 
> Sands and Matty, I applaud your self-restraint, and shall reward it in some fashion in Las Vegas.
> 
> Edit:
> When I noticed my filling seemed to be missing; I followed some sage advice that those of you who are well read will recognize. "Don't Panic."



Did you have your towel, as well?


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## GIR-Prototype

Emtgirljen said:


> Did you have your towel, as well?



Oddly enough, yes. Draped over the back of my chair.


----------



## Mr Smee23

Long time no post.  I hope everyone is doing well.  It is great here.  Cait what websights have you been looking at.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, just a very quick update today, as there is early entry at Animal Kingdom and that's a good time to take Kilimanjaro safari to see animals. . .can't wait.

So yesterday was gorgeous and no rain.  A few raindrops at night but nothing to speak of.  Anyway, got a late start cause my son wanted to do Disneyquest in the A.M. since we were going to Fultons for lunch.  We did virtual space mountain 3 times in a row and had 5s all three times for our coaster.  That was awesome.  Then we went to Fultons and I had the best meal I have had on Disney property.  I love this place and would gladly eat here again.  In fact I may make it a point every time I go.  After this we headed to Epcot - again cause we have yet to go and not get rained on.  We went through the international gateway and proceded through some of the pavilions.  We rode Maelstrom and Los Tres Caballeros for Brandon as he had never been on those, then we went on Test track and yet another mission on Mission Space (orange team of course).  After that we took the Monorail over to MK and got to the park. . .it was then that we realized how tired we all were and so all we did was eat, ride the speedway, and leave.  Got back to the hotel around 10:30 and called it a night.  

It was a fun day with no rushing.  Today its EMH at Animal Kingdom, lunch at House of Blues, and Hollywood Studios for the evening.

Catch you all later.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Sha....am I driving you crazy yet?



Mr Smee23 said:


> Long time no post.  I hope everyone is doing well.  It is great here.  Cait what websights have you been looking at.



Honey you know what websites I have been looking at....LOL  I already told you..


----------



## acm563

Hope your day is the best!!!!


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, just a very quick update today, as there is early entry at Animal Kingdom and that's a good time to take Kilimanjaro safari to see animals. . .can't wait.
> 
> So yesterday was gorgeous and no rain.  A few raindrops at night but nothing to speak of.  Anyway, got a late start cause my son wanted to do Disneyquest in the A.M. since we were going to Fultons for lunch.  We did virtual space mountain 3 times in a row and had 5s all three times for our coaster.  That was awesome.  Then we went to Fultons and I had the best meal I have had on Disney property.  I love this place and would gladly eat here again.  In fact I may make it a point every time I go.  After this we headed to Epcot - again cause we have yet to go and not get rained on.  We went through the international gateway and proceded through some of the pavilions.  We rode Maelstrom and Los Tres Caballeros for Brandon as he had never been on those, then we went on Test track and yet another mission on Mission Space (orange team of course).  After that we took the Monorail over to MK and got to the park. . .it was then that we realized how tired we all were and so all we did was eat, ride the speedway, and leave.  Got back to the hotel around 10:30 and called it a night.
> 
> It was a fun day with no rushing.  Today its EMH at Animal Kingdom, lunch at House of Blues, and Hollywood Studios for the evening.
> 
> Catch you all later.



Good morning Darcy, It sounds like you are having a fun, enjoyable vacation. Here is wishing no more rain and sunny days for the remainder of your time!


----------



## acm563

Good morning to Everyone!  

Today is first day back to school for Marie so I have to go take her to school in a few minutes....I hope everyone has a wonderful , stress free week!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, just a very quick update today, as there is early entry at Animal Kingdom and that's a good time to take Kilimanjaro safari to see animals. . .can't wait.
> 
> So yesterday was gorgeous and no rain.  A few raindrops at night but nothing to speak of.  Anyway, got a late start cause my son wanted to do Disneyquest in the A.M. since we were going to Fultons for lunch.  We did virtual space mountain 3 times in a row and had 5s all three times for our coaster.  That was awesome.  Then we went to Fultons and I had the best meal I have had on Disney property.  I love this place and would gladly eat here again.  In fact I may make it a point every time I go.  After this we headed to Epcot - again cause we have yet to go and not get rained on.  We went through the international gateway and proceded through some of the pavilions.  We rode Maelstrom and Los Tres Caballeros for Brandon as he had never been on those, then we went on Test track and yet another mission on Mission Space (orange team of course).  After that we took the Monorail over to MK and got to the park. . .it was then that we realized how tired we all were and so all we did was eat, ride the speedway, and leave.  Got back to the hotel around 10:30 and called it a night.
> 
> It was a fun day with no rushing.  Today its EMH at Animal Kingdom, lunch at House of Blues, and Hollywood Studios for the evening.
> 
> Catch you all later.



Good to hear things are going great down there for ya.  I'm definitely going to have to take my girls to Fultons next time we are down there then.  What did you order there?  I know what they'll have...crab legs!


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Long time no post.  I hope everyone is doing well.  It is great here.  Cait what websights have you been looking at.



Hi Mr. Smee! LOL she had me looking at them too... *she made me look*       (was fun!)



katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend.
> 
> Sha....am I driving you crazy yet?



no you arent driving me crazy yet LOL but I will let you know if and when  



katydidbug1 said:


> Honey you know what websites I have been looking at....LOL  I already told you..



She isnt called the planning queen for nothing Bob


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are well rested this morning!! Granted the weekend is over, we are closer to a trip(s) or something else we may be looking forward to.  

Vicki I hope you had a good weekend, the last of being home alone before your big move! So exciting I am sure!!!!  

NewYorkRedNeck... happy birthday! I hope you have a great day today! 

Darcy, hope the rain holds out again today for you... 50% chance isnt too bad.


----------



## disneykip

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, just a very quick update today, as there is early entry at Animal Kingdom and that's a good time to take Kilimanjaro safari to see animals. . .can't wait.
> 
> So yesterday was gorgeous and no rain.  A few raindrops at night but nothing to speak of.  Anyway, got a late start cause my son wanted to do Disneyquest in the A.M. since we were going to Fultons for lunch.  We did virtual space mountain 3 times in a row and had 5s all three times for our coaster.  That was awesome.  Then we went to Fultons and I had the best meal I have had on Disney property.  I love this place and would gladly eat here again.  In fact I may make it a point every time I go.  After this we headed to Epcot - again cause we have yet to go and not get rained on.  We went through the international gateway and proceded through some of the pavilions.  We rode Maelstrom and Los Tres Caballeros for Brandon as he had never been on those, then we went on Test track and yet another mission on Mission Space (orange team of course).  After that we took the Monorail over to MK and got to the park. . .it was then that we realized how tired we all were and so all we did was eat, ride the speedway, and leave.  Got back to the hotel around 10:30 and called it a night.
> 
> It was a fun day with no rushing.  Today its EMH at Animal Kingdom, lunch at House of Blues, and Hollywood Studios for the evening.
> 
> Catch you all later.



Sounds like a good day to me!!  I love doing AK Morning EMHs so we can get an early safari.  I believe more animals are out before it gets to warm and they look for shade.  That is my plan with my niece on Monday when we are there.  

Hope you have a great day!  Look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Good morning to Everyone!
> 
> Today is first day back to school for Marie so I have to go take her to school in a few minutes....I hope everyone has a wonderful , stress free week!!!!



Hope you have a wonderful, stress free week too!!  You can count on one hand now to your trip with Carrie!!    

Hope Marie enjoys her first day! 


Everyone have a great day and week!!


----------



## disneykip

Happy Birthday NY Redneck 

Hope it is a good one for you!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Not long now...


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning everyone.  Looking forward to another week of work! 

Darcy, sounds like you are having a great time, glad the weather is clearing up for you.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneykip said:


> Hope you have a wonderful, stress free week too!!  You can count on one hand now to your trip with Carrie!!
> 
> Hope Marie enjoys her first day!
> 
> 
> Everyone have a great day and week!!



     

Have some big school work still to get threw before I can get too excited. 
Other things I need to do as well before our trip. Conversations that need to be had in able to ensure I have as much fun as possible. Once the stress of that is over.... its on like donkey kong people


Angy  Thank you for being an awesome friend and understanding "me" lately. I couldnt ask for much more. 

And offering up your son as my punching bag helps. Wonder if I have annoyed him yet hehe


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone   hope everyone has a fantastic week.        hope marie has a wonderful 1st day back, Angy ya didnt cry did ya?             Happy birthday NY Redneck remember to celebrate your birthday all week.     
Darcy- it sounds like your having a wonderful time!


----------



## acm563

disneykip said:


> Hope you have a wonderful, stress free week too!!  You can count on one hand now to your trip with Carrie!!
> 
> Hope Marie enjoys her first day!
> 
> 
> Everyone have a great day and week!!


Thanks, hard to believe she is in 4th grade (she is my great niece but I had custody of her from 1yr old-4 so she is like my daughter)



GIR-Prototype said:


> Not long now...


    Not long at all



Carrieannew said:


> Have some big school work still to get threw before I can get too excited.
> Other things I need to do as well before our trip. Conversations that need to be had in able to ensure I have as much fun as possible. Once the stress of that is over.... its on like donkey kong people
> 
> 
> Angy  Thank you for being an awesome friend and understanding "me" lately. I couldnt ask for much more.
> 
> And offering up your son as my punching bag helps. Wonder if I have annoyed him yet hehe



OMG Carrie we are almost there! Hard to believe isnt it! I have one more day to get thru here at home then I will be so busy I wont have time to breathe until Friday morning when I hit the airport...Must finish getting bag packed tonight.....

You are an awesome friend as well chicka and we both know and understand "why" I understand you, so how scary is that 
As for G, he is a big boy, he is scared you wont understand his honesty and I told him you would that I had forewarned you he is just like me, we call it as we see it and you either accept our honesty or not...friends shouldnt feel like they should have to tell you what you WANT to hear, sometimes what you NEED to hear is different...


----------



## acm563

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone   hope everyone has a fantastic week.        hope marie has a wonderful 1st day back, Angy ya didnt cry did ya?             Happy birthday NY Redneck remember to celebrate your birthday all week.
> Darcy- it sounds like your having a wonderful time!



Thanks Deb and no didnt cry , shes a big girl now..Cried over kindergarten tho when that happened...lolrof... Cant even begin to think about middle school tho...eeekkkkk


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OMG Carrie we are almost there! Hard to believe isnt it! I have one more day to get thru here at home then I will be so busy I wont have time to breathe until Friday morning when I hit the airport...Must finish getting bag packed tonight.....
> 
> You are an awesome friend as well chicka and we both know and understand "why" I understand you, so how scary is that
> As for G, he is a big boy, he is scared you wont understand his honesty and I told him you would that I had forewarned you he is just like me, we call it as we see it and you either accept our honesty or not...friends shouldnt feel like they should have to tell you what you WANT to hear, sometimes what you NEED to hear is different...



He just has to understand that I am in a tough spot right now, in a normal situation I would understand and appriciate his honesty 100%. Just sometimes hard to hear things you dont want to hear. 

He is so your son. Hehe 

I still didnt get my tags!! I should call today and see if they can resend 2 day or something since they never sent them to me. Id rather not have to stop for my bag friday morning after I land.


----------



## ANTSS2001

G'morning Peeps... finally got out of bed.. thank God it is Monday... And I can trully start planning/packing and really getting excited!!

Mac'eeee!!!  G'morning to you!!  I am so lime green in envy!!!   And is so looking forward to hanging out in December.. I put in my change request yesterday.. cross yourfinger for me.. till the 14th of December is the now adjusted dates!!!

happy Bday NYRedneck


----------



## buena vista

Good Morning everyone! and Happy Birthday NY Redneck!

Sounds like Darcy is having a great time at WDW. As it should be! I have a colleague from work who's there with his family and he keeps sending us a daily photo from his camera phone. Today they're at Sea World. Never been, but I keep saying I'll get there sometime. Same with Universal. When I get down there though, I just can't bring myself to spend a day away from WDW  I just want to squeeze in every Dis moment I can. Now that I have an A/P (the voucher arrived in the mail!), I think it'll be worse.. or better, depending on your perspective .

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Good Morning everyone! and Happy Birthday NY Redneck!
> 
> Sounds like Darcy is having a great time at WDW. As it should be! I have a colleague from work who's there with his family and he keeps sending us a daily photo from his camera phone. Today they're at Sea World. Never been, but I keep saying I'll get there sometime. Same with Universal. When I get down there though, I just can't bring myself to spend a day away from WDW  I just want to squeeze in every Dis moment I can. Now that I have an A/P (the voucher arrived in the mail!), I think it'll be worse.. or better, depending on your perspective .
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Woo Hoo - your hooked.

October is a great time to visit the World  
If you like really scary Universal HHN are wild!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

You folks are just going to shake your heads.

I'll be missing three Cj225 (Victimology) classes in order to go to WDW with Joe. Well I emailed the professor back when I first determined I was going, and he told me to meet him in his office after the first class. So the end result now is that if I bring back information about Disney's police force and jail,those three absences will be excused. How cool is that?


----------



## Emtgirljen

GIR-Prototype said:


> You folks are just going to shake your heads.
> 
> I'll be missing three Cj225 (Victimology) classes in order to go to WDW with Joe. Well I emailed the professor back when I first determined I was going, and he told me to meet him in his office after the first class. So the end result now is that if I bring back information about Disney's police force and jail,those three absences will be excused. How cool is that?



Nice, very cool professor. 

I missed one class for a trip to WDW a few years ago, and my professor told me that I'd have to still turn in the assignment that was due at the class I was missing.  No problem, I completed it on the plane, and upon arrival at my resort, went to stick it in the already stamped and addressed envelope that I brought from home.  Only problem was, I couldn't find the envelope.  No problem, went to the front desk and asked for a business sized envelope.  They gave me a letterhead envelope with "The Walt Disney Company" as the return address.  Mailed off my assignment, no problem, enjoyed the rest of my vacation, etc.

Fast forward to the following week's class, when the professor is handing back the assignments, and feels the need to show the entire class the envelope I used to mail him the assignment, and teased me about wanting to make sure he knew I was at WDW and not just blowing off class.  Everyone thought it was pretty funny, but it made me blush!


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> You folks are just going to shake your heads.
> 
> I'll be missing three Cj225 (Victimology) classes in order to go to WDW with Joe. Well I emailed the professor back when I first determined I was going, and he told me to meet him in his office after the first class. So the end result now is that if I bring back information about Disney's police force and jail,those three absences will be excused. How cool is that?




Morning everyone!!  Freeway was finally reopened this morning (so no 2-hour commute like my drive home Friday!).

That's really cool Rob!  Sounds like a pretty flexible professor.


----------



## buena vista

GIR-Prototype said:


> You folks are just going to shake your heads.
> 
> I'll be missing three Cj225 (Victimology) classes in order to go to WDW with Joe. Well I emailed the professor back when I first determined I was going, and he told me to meet him in his office after the first class. So the end result now is that if I bring back information about Disney's police force and jail,those three absences will be excused. How cool is that?



That's awesome!

WDW is serviced by the Reedy Creek Improvement District which was created to provide municipal support services primarily for WDW, but they only have Fire/EMT services and not a police force. Since I've never had any run-ins with the law down there (it's true) I did some checking online and found that they have a contract with the Orange County Sheriff's Dept which provides police protection for the LBV/Bay Lake area (Sector 6). They're headquartered in the Reedy Creek Fire Dept building across from Saratoga Springs on East Lake Buena Vista Drive.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> WDW is serviced by the Reedy Creek Improvement District which was created to provide municipal support services primarily for WDW, but they only have Fire/EMT services and not a police force. Since I've never had any run-ins with the law down there (it's true) I did some checking online and found that they have a contract with the Orange County Sheriff's Dept which provides police protection for the LBV/Bay Lake area (Sector 6). They're headquartered in the Reedy Creek Fire Dept building across from Saratoga Springs on East Lake Buena Vista Drive.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Since you just did Rob's assignment for him, does that mean you get the class credit??


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Since you just did Rob's assignment for him, does that mean you get the class credit??



probably not, but if they get a picture of Flat Amy behind bars, I'll take that in lieu of the class credit


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> probably not, but if they get a picture of Flat Amy behind bars, I'll take that in lieu of the class credit



Well who wouldn't!! LOL


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> WDW is serviced by the Reedy Creek Improvement District which was created to provide municipal support services primarily for WDW, but they only have Fire/EMT services and not a police force. Since I've never had any run-ins with the law down there (it's true) I did some checking online and found that they have a contract with the Orange County Sheriff's Dept which provides police protection for the LBV/Bay Lake area (Sector 6). They're headquartered in the Reedy Creek Fire Dept building across from Saratoga Springs on East Lake Buena Vista Drive.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Impressive!
Someone paid attention on the bus rides


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Well who wouldn't!! LOL



  the possibilities are endless.. they could have an essay contest - in 500 words or less, describe what Flat Amy did at WDW to get put in the slammer!  

ok, I'm done.. really .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all! I have finally caught up on my sleep, but now I need to go catch up on bills, and yard work.  It is a beautiful sunny and 65 here today, best weather ever! 
Have a good one guys!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> the possibilities are endless.. they could have an essay contest - in 500 words or less, describe what Flat Amy did at WDW to get put in the slammer!
> 
> ok, I'm done.. really .



Wow Flat Amy gets all the fun.  A trip to WDW, going to jail...non-flat Amy just can't measure up I think LOL!


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Impressive!
> Someone paid attention on the bus rides



Wish that were it, but I've just played a lot of golf at LBV and it's pretty much straight across the road from the 10th hole and the Paddock Villas


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all! I have finally caught up on my sleep, but now I need to go catch up on bills, and yard work.  It is a beautiful sunny and 65 here today, best weather ever!
> Have a good one guys!



Morning sunshine!  

Your other Bills did alright.. I keep telling myself "it's only the pre-season, it's only the pre-season.."


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Wow Flat Amy gets all the fun.  A trip to WDW, going to jail...non-flat Amy just can't measure up I think LOL!



It's ok, I don't think that's the kind of fun any of us really wants.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> It's ok, I don't think that's the kind of fun any of us really wants.




You may have a point there.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

buena vista said:


> It's ok, I don't think that's the kind of fun any of us really wants.



Might be the #1 viewed Trip Report in DIS history, though!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> the possibilities are endless.. they could have an essay contest - in 500 words or less, describe what Flat Amy did at WDW to get put in the slammer!
> 
> ok, I'm done.. really .



No, don't be done!! This is too funny!!  


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> It's ok, I don't think that's the kind of fun any of us really wants.



Speak for yourself!!! (Sorry Amy!)  


Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Morning sunshine!
> 
> Your other Bills did alright.. I keep telling myself "it's only the pre-season, it's only the pre-season.."




Good mornin!!!!  

My Bills just may have a shot of you doing a shot for them!!! LOL Get out the Bills glass baby!!! Keep it ready!! LOL


----------



## buena vista

KyDerbyMan said:


> Might be the #1 viewed Trip Report in DIS history, though!!



Yeah, especially if it were true!  



MATTERHORN said:


> No, don't be done!! This is too funny!!
> 
> Andrea





MATTERHORN said:


> Speak for yourself!!! (Sorry Amy!)
> 
> Andrea



.. I started thinking "ok, what would get a laminated cardboard cut-out arrested at WDW.." LOL



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good mornin!!!!
> 
> My Bills just may have a shot of you doing a shot for them!!! LOL Get out the Bills glass baby!!! Keep it ready!! LOL



It's ready.. I won't be happy about using it for that reason, but it's ready just in case.  

oh, and wipe that grin off your face


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> .. I started thinking "ok, what would get a laminated cardboard cut-out arrested at WDW.." LOL




Yeah, I have a few ideas but Joe and Rob would have to be really open minded!!!   But then they might get 86'd from the parks too!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> .. I started thinking "ok, what would get a laminated cardboard cut-out arrested at WDW.." LOL



OH NO! And considering it's my face on that laminated cardboard cut-out I am not sure I want to know!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Yeah, especially if it were true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I started thinking "ok, what would get a laminated cardboard cut-out arrested at WDW.." LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It's ready.. I won't be happy about using it for that reason, but it's ready just in case.
> 
> oh, and wipe that grin off your face



Oh, sweet sweet Tommy,  

 


Oh, and I have a couple of ideas about the flat Amy situation...
unfortunately this is a family board though....LOL


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh, sweet sweet Tommy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I have a couple of ideas about the flat Amy situation...
> unfortunately this is a family board though....LOL



oh poor Flat Amy is probably going to get violated.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I think Flat Amy already has been violated! LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> oh poor Flat Amy is probably going to get violated.



Yeah, that's pretty much been a given from the start!!  I think they should hide you somewhere before they leave, you get to stay at Disney, and they can see if you are still there on their next trip!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much been a given from the start!!  I think they should hide you somewhere before they leave, you get to stay at Disney, and they can see if you are still there on their next trip!
> 
> Andrea



ROFL!  Yeah but than some stranger may take me and who knows what the heck they would do with me.  Flat Amy will end up in a landfill somewhere.  At least I trust Rob and Joe to kind of take care of me.  

Though Joe made more than one...so maybe not.  

BTW I told him Flat Amy wants to be covered in passport stamps from Epcot.


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, I have a few ideas but Joe and Rob would have to be really open minded!!!   But then they might get 86'd from the parks too!
> 
> Andrea





sand2270 said:


> OH NO! And considering it's my face on that laminated cardboard cut-out I am not sure I want to know!!





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have a couple of ideas about the flat Amy situation... unfortunately this is a family board though....LOL



"..authorities don't know how Flat Amy entered Mickey's country house In Toontown Fair without a key, but they surmise she hid under the wing of Goofy's barnstormer by-plane and waited for the park to close before slipping through the door jamb under cover of darkness."

ok, now I'm _really _done.


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> probably not, but if they get a picture of Flat Amy behind bars, I'll take that in lieu of the class credit



Consider it done, no request is too small.  Only...will the real Amy please come bail me out now?


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> BTW I told him Flat Amy wants to be covered in passport stamps from Epcot.



as long as they don't use anything indelible, or she'll need an acetone bath afterwards. never had one myself, but it can't be good, even if you're laminated.


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> the possibilities are endless.. they could have an essay contest - in 500 words or less, describe what Flat Amy did at WDW to get put in the slammer!
> 
> ok, I'm done.. really .



I can do it in seven words:

"Stole all the Cannolis from Tutto Italia!!!"


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> .. I started thinking "ok, what would get a laminated cardboard cut-out arrested at WDW.." LOL



Ok, now you got me going again.  I'll now be looking for a member of security or a police officer for me to photograph reading Flat Amy her rights!!!

"You have the right to be laminated, anything you say would amaze us since you're made of cardboard.  You have the right to a printing press, if you cannot afford a printing press, one will be provided."


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> "..authorities don't know how Flat Amy entered Mickey's country house In Toontown Fair without a key, but they surmise she hid under the wing of Goofy's barnstormer by-plane and waited for the park to close before slipping through the door jamb under cover of darkness."
> 
> ok, now I'm _really _done.



ROFL!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> I can do it in seven words:
> 
> "Stole all the Cannolis from Tutto Italia!!!"



You know WAY too much about me.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Ok, now you got me going again.  I'll now be looking for a member of security or a police officer for me to photograph reading Flat Amy her rights!!!
> 
> "You have the right to be laminated, anything you say would amaze us since you're made of cardboard.  You have the right to a printing press, if you cannot afford a printing press, one will be provided."



LMAO!!  I am having such a hard time not busting up laughing at my desk!!!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> You know WAY too much about me.



I'm going to end up in a MEXICAN JAIL if I keep this up!!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> LMAO!!  I am having such a hard time not busting up laughing at my desk!!!



Have some M&Ms and relax a little...at least until the trip begins!!!


----------



## Mr Smee23

sand2270 said:


> Morning everyone!!  Freeway was finally reopened this morning (so no 2-hour commute like my drive home Friday!).
> 
> That's really cool Rob!  Sounds like a pretty flexible professor.



I had a flexible professor once.  She had been a russian gymnist before she defected.  She taught me some amazing things and they had nothing to do with literature.


----------



## buena vista

Mr Smee23 said:


> I had a flexible professor once.  She had been a russian gymnist before she defected.  She taught me some amazing things and they had nothing to do with literature.



LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> I had a flexible professor once.  She had been a russian gymnist before she defected.  She taught me some amazing things and they had nothing to do with literature.



You are so not funny


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Ok, now you got me going again.  I'll now be looking for a member of security or a police officer for me to photograph reading Flat Amy her rights!!!
> 
> "You have the right to be laminated, anything you say would amaze us since you're made of cardboard.  You have the right to a printing press, if you cannot afford a printing press, one will be provided."



OMG, you are killing me today    

Never mind the pics, someone should video this


----------



## sand2270

katydidbug1 said:


> You are so not funny



I have to disagree.


----------



## katydidbug1

sand2270 said:


> I have to disagree.



LOL I am sure you aren't the only one who will disagree with me..I'm allowed to think he's not funny, as he's my boyfriend...I told him in a text that he was a BRAT


----------



## sand2270

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL I am sure you aren't the only one who will disagree with me..I'm allowed to think he's not funny, as he's my boyfriend...I told him in a text that he was a BRAT



oh I forgot about that!  LOL

And yes you are allowed to think him and anyone else is not funny!

But now that I know that...well honestly it's even funnier. 

Just Kidding!!


----------



## katydidbug1

sand2270 said:


> oh I forgot about that!  LOL
> 
> And yes you are allowed to think him and anyone else is not funny!
> 
> But now that I know that...well honestly it's even funnier.
> 
> Just Kidding!!



LOL....he thinks he is very very very funny...LOL...laughs even harder when I tell him he's a BRAT!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> oh I forgot about that!  LOL
> 
> And yes you are allowed to think him and anyone else is not funny!
> 
> But now that I know that...well honestly it's even funnier.
> 
> Just Kidding!!



I agree, that makes it hilarious!!  


Andrea


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL....he thinks he is very very very funny...LOL...laughs even harder when I tell him he's a BRAT!!



Cait, he's a pirate and that's just part of his charm.. you wouldn't want him to be any other way.


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> Cait, he's a pirate and that's just part of his charm.. you wouldn't want him to be any other way.



This is true....I love him just the way he is...bratty pirate and all


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> Ok, now you got me going again.  I'll now be looking for a member of security or a police officer for me to photograph reading Flat Amy her rights!!!
> 
> "You have the right to be laminated, anything you say would amaze us since you're made of cardboard.  You have the right to a printing press, if you cannot afford a printing press, one will be provided."



 

naturally the court appointed printing press will file a motion to have her trial moved to a more sympathetic jurisdiction where the jury pool isn't so three dimensional!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> naturally the court appointed printing press will file a motion to have her trial moved to a more sympathetic jurisdiction where the jury pool isn't so three dimensional!



you guys are killing me! LOL


----------



## CoMickey

The Flat Amy adventure is hilarious!  I haven't had this much fun reading a thread on the Dis since the coworker Peeping escapade thread on the community board this Spring.      This is worth every moment of lost productivity at work and on the packing front!  Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> naturally the court appointed printing press will file a motion to have her trial moved to a more sympathetic jurisdiction where the jury pool isn't so three dimensional!



They might have an accident and slam her in the bible while swearing her in.  

"Do you promise to stay flat, totally flat and completely flat so help you God?"


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Since you just did Rob's assignment for him, does that mean you get the class credit??



I need some literature, some citable sources, but it's a start.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Speak for yourself!!! (Sorry Amy!)
> 
> 
> Andrea



Family board....family board...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Wow Flat Amy gets all the fun.  A trip to WDW, going to jail...non-flat Amy just can't measure up I think LOL!



In all the ways that truly count, you more than measure up to Flat Amy.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, I have a few ideas but Joe and Rob would have to be really open minded!!!   But then they might get 86'd from the parks too!
> 
> Andrea




Oh, we have a few ideas of our own...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

buena vista said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> WDW is serviced by the Reedy Creek Improvement District which was created to provide municipal support services primarily for WDW, but they only have Fire/EMT services and not a police force. Since I've never had any run-ins with the law down there (it's true) I did some checking online and found that they have a contract with the Orange County Sheriff's Dept which provides police protection for the LBV/Bay Lake area (Sector 6). They're headquartered in the Reedy Creek Fire Dept building across from Saratoga Springs on East Lake Buena Vista Drive.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Oh it's a very good start!


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> In all the ways that truly count, you more than measure up to Flat Amy.




Thanks Rob.  Joe got the presents I sent to you guys today.  I think your present would make a perfect boyfriend for Flat Amy.  Joe you should take a picture of that and post it.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Morning everyone!!  Freeway was finally reopened this morning (so no 2-hour commute like my drive home Friday!).
> 
> That's really cool Rob!  Sounds like a pretty flexible professor.



Yep, he's a pretty good guy. I'm not sure about the 10-page term paper he wants from the class, but everything else seems great.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> They might have an accident and slam her in the bible while swearing her in.
> 
> "Do you promise to stay flat, totally flat and completely flat so help you God?"




That is too funny!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Emtgirljen said:


> Nice, very cool professor.
> 
> I missed one class for a trip to WDW a few years ago, and my professor told me that I'd have to still turn in the assignment that was due at the class I was missing.  No problem, I completed it on the plane, and upon arrival at my resort, went to stick it in the already stamped and addressed envelope that I brought from home.  Only problem was, I couldn't find the envelope.  No problem, went to the front desk and asked for a business sized envelope.  They gave me a letterhead envelope with "The Walt Disney Company" as the return address.  Mailed off my assignment, no problem, enjoyed the rest of my vacation, etc.
> 
> Fast forward to the following week's class, when the professor is handing back the assignments, and feels the need to show the entire class the envelope I used to mail him the assignment, and teased me about wanting to make sure he knew I was at WDW and not just blowing off class.  Everyone thought it was pretty funny, but it made me blush!



....that's a better story than mine.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> ROFL!  Yeah but than some stranger may take me and who knows what the heck they would do with me.  Flat Amy will end up in a landfill somewhere.  At least I trust Rob and Joe to kind of take care of me.
> 
> Though Joe made more than one...so maybe not.
> 
> BTW I told him Flat Amy wants to be covered in passport stamps from Epcot.



That may be difficult, the ink may not even take on the lamination. But we'll see.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

The good news is that the filling that was done friday is fine and intact.
The bad news is that they made me an appointment for tomorrow. 
...and they want me to keep it, so I'll have yet ANOTHER filling before WDW.


----------



## DisneyTN

cdn ears said:


> How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 11) Wants to build a private DISer resort on-site!



Just realized I never jumped into this thread and labeled myself on the Disney scale.  I'm probably a 6 & above.  Loves Disney, eats, sleeps, & breathes Disney, but doesn't mind going to Universal from time to time.


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> You folks are just going to shake your heads.
> 
> I'll be missing three Cj225 (Victimology) classes in order to go to WDW with Joe. Well I emailed the professor back when I first determined I was going, and he told me to meet him in his office after the first class. So the end result now is that if I bring back information about Disney's police force and jail,those three absences will be excused. How cool is that?



Nice!!! I never took the chance to actually miss a class because of Disney, though I did leave 1/2 a day to go to VA. (but that was for lecture vs lab and clinical time)



buena vista said:


> WDW is serviced by the *Reedy* Creek Improvement District ......



hmmm that name sounds familiar....  



buena vista said:


> probably not, but if they get a picture of Flat Amy behind bars, I'll take that in lieu of the class credit



Take her to the Buzz Lightyear ride and the bars that are at the end with Zorg



Mr Smee23 said:


> I had a flexible professor once.  She had been a russian gymnist before she defected.  She taught me some amazing things and they had nothing to do with literature.





katydidbug1 said:


> You are so not funny





sand2270 said:


> I have to disagree.





katydidbug1 said:


> LOL I am sure you aren't the only one who will disagree with me..I'm allowed to think he's not funny, as he's my boyfriend...I told him in a text that he was a BRAT



LMAO     



katydidbug1 said:


> This is true....I love him just the way he is...bratty pirate and all



awwwww


----------



## nurse.darcy

HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPP we are prisoners in our rooms. . .no wine, no beer, only rain, rain rain . .can anyone help. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPP we are prisoners in our rooms. . .no wine, no beer, only rain, rain rain . .can anyone help. . .



oh no Darcy!!


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPP we are prisoners in our rooms. . .no wine, no beer, only rain, rain rain . .can anyone help. . .




Call us back Darcy...We have plenty here


----------



## Sha

Sorry to hear that Darcy!!! got a rain poncho??? 

edit: (im blank.. where is my siggy???)


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> hmmm that name sounds familiar....
> 
> Take her to the Buzz Lightyear ride and the bars that are at the end with Zorg



Hmmm - that name does sound familiar. 

Genius idea Sha.  



nurse.darcy said:


> HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPP we are prisoners in our rooms. . .no wine, no beer, only rain, rain rain . .can anyone help. . .



Oh no - grab a poncho and make a run for it.  If you get too wet, then buy more wine or beer to forget it all!!     Hope you get out soon.  That would be a real bummer.  


Flat Amy - the adventures are going to be fantastic.  Can't wait to see the pictures and read the recaps of her trip.   

Nice professor stories - even the crafty one from Mr Smee.   

Rob - wow - that dentist will be able to take a trip to WDW after all the work you have had done.     Hope you are all set to go soon.


----------



## black562

nurse.darcy said:


> HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPP we are prisoners in our rooms. . .no wine, no beer, only rain, rain rain . .can anyone help. . .



Well last year when it started raining really hard, we just stepped out and didn't care.  Good thing is, once you get completely wet, you can't get any wetter.  I got so many rides and things done and had a blast just dancing around in the rain!!!!  

Hey, why not, its Disney right?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Well last year when it started raining really hard, we just stepped out and didn't care.  *Good thing is, once you get completely wet, you can't get any wetter.*  I got so many rides and things done and had a blast just dancing around in the rain!!!!
> 
> Hey, why not, its Disney right?



VERY true!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Everything seems so...mundane right now.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPP we are prisoners in our rooms. . .no wine, no beer, only rain, rain rain . .can anyone help. . .



That's not what I heard........  


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneykip said:


> Rob - wow - that dentist will be able to take a trip to WDW after all the work you have had done.     Hope you are all set to go soon.



I was thinking the same thing. Rob is singel-handedly funding his dentists next vacation!!   

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Rob is singel-handedly funding his dentists next vacation!!
> 
> Andrea



It could be worse; it could be a proctologist. Thank god it's not.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Yeah, there's always that to be grateful for!

Andrea


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> It could be worse; it could be a proctologist. Thank god it's not.



Is fighting the smile I have... I know that isnt easy for you guys... and not saying anymore


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> Good to hear things are going great down there for ya.  I'm definitely going to have to take my girls to Fultons next time we are down there then.  What did you order there?  I know what they'll have...crab legs!



Here is some food porn for you. . .we had the fried calimari appetizer but I forgot to take a pic of that.  Here is what we ate. . .

My Oysters. . .mmmm





Brandon's Seared Ahi Tuna





Patty's Crab Cake. . .





I also forgot to take a picture of the empty plates after, but we all ate everything.  Very tasty and worth it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, as some of you know, it did stop raining enough to go to the main building and sit at the river roost for a drink.  We didn't end up going to DHS last night but that was Brandon's choice.  He was tired and didn't feel like going back out - So we did end up enjoying the resort a bit last night, some swimming and hanging out.  

Well my morning safari was awesome, lots of animals.  And then went on EE 3 times before any sort of line built up.  Walked a few trails, went on Dinosaur, and then decided to head over to DHS early.  Remember, this was our 2nd time at AK so we had seen a lot of it the first day.  At DHS I decided to go on a tour of DVC. . .Got to see the Kidani Village Models for DVC at AK.  Might purchase, haven't decided at this point.  But we did get free VIP fast passes. . .that are good for the next 4 days.  SWEET. . .

So anyway, today we are going to Magic Kingdom since we haven't really done that yet and may do the Hotel Monorail tour later today.  Tomorrow we move to the Boardwalk. . .YAY. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning My very dear DisFriends and DisPeeps.    Sorry I haven't posted lately.  Now that Dad is back with me, a lot has been going on in my life, which doesn't leave much time in the evenings to read through the disBoards.  Plus my sidekick at work is still with me for another week.  

So how has everyone been? 

Angy and Carrie, I believe your down to 3 or 4 days before you head home to WDW, so here's my 

     dance for you.  Say HI to Mickey.

Darcy, sorry that it's been raining during you trip but I do hope you are trying to enjoy yourselves.. Did you bring a poncho?

Robert, sorry to hear your filling fell out.  I pray it gets taken care of fast.

Jerry, glad to hear about your marriage, she's a very lovely lady.  Take good care of her.

Caite and Bob; Shawn and Jill,  I pray that your LOVE will last forever, just like in the fairy tales.   

Timmy, Mel, Sha, Char, Mattie, Sandy, DisneyKip, Rebecca, Jen(S), John, Augie, Patty and anyone else I missed


----------



## Sha

Good morining everyone!!! (I need another hour or so of sleep) Hope everyone is doing well this morning 

 I hear there is something else down in the tropics... but doesnt appear to be coming towards us. Which is good for many reasons LOL! 

Cait... how are you doing today???  

Darcy glad the rain let up. Brandon's tuna looks really good. Where was that from?


----------



## disneykip

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, as some of you know, it did stop raining enough to go to the main building and sit at the river roost for a drink.  We didn't end up going to DHS last night but that was Brandon's choice.  He was tired and didn't feel like going back out - So we did end up enjoying the resort a bit last night, some swimming and hanging out.
> 
> Well my morning safari was awesome, lots of animals.  And then went on EE 3 times before any sort of line built up.  Walked a few trails, went on Dinosaur, and then decided to head over to DHS early.  Remember, this was our 2nd time at AK so we had seen a lot of it the first day.  At DHS I decided to go on a tour of DVC. . .Got to see the Kidani Village Models for DVC at AK.  Might purchase, haven't decided at this point.  But we did get free VIP fast passes. . .that are good for the next 4 days.  SWEET. . .
> 
> So anyway, today we are going to Magic Kingdom since we haven't really done that yet and may do the Hotel Monorail tour later today.  Tomorrow we move to the Boardwalk. . .YAY. . .



Sounds like you got some fun in before the rain trapped you.  And glad you were able to get out eventually.   

I love that about EE in the morning.  Friends and I did that one morning too.  My niece hasn't been since it was finished so can't wait for her to see it.  

Food looks really good.  Now I am hungry.  


Hope you have a pleasant and SUNNY day.  Enjoy!!


----------



## disneykip

Teresa - glad to see you even if just for a little bit.  Hope you are a quick reader - this post grows quickly!  


Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, as some of you know, it did stop raining enough to go to the main building and sit at the river roost for a drink.  We didn't end up going to DHS last night but that was Brandon's choice.  He was tired and didn't feel like going back out - So we did end up enjoying the resort a bit last night, some swimming and hanging out.
> 
> Well my morning safari was awesome, lots of animals.  And then went on EE 3 times before any sort of line built up.  Walked a few trails, went on Dinosaur, and then decided to head over to DHS early.  Remember, this was our 2nd time at AK so we had seen a lot of it the first day.  At DHS I decided to go on a tour of DVC. . .Got to see the Kidani Village Models for DVC at AK.  Might purchase, haven't decided at this point.  But we did get free VIP fast passes. . .that are good for the next 4 days.  SWEET. . .
> 
> So anyway, today we are going to Magic Kingdom since we haven't really done that yet and may do the Hotel Monorail tour later today.  Tomorrow we move to the Boardwalk. . .YAY. . .



I'll second that YAY for the Boardwalk.  And cool beans on the fast passes!!  

BTW, how were the crabby patties??  err... I mean Patty's Crabcakes?


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Here is some food porn for you. . .we had the fried calimari appetizer but I forgot to take a pic of that.  Here is what we ate. . .
> 
> My Oysters. . .mmmm
> 
> Brandon's Seared Ahi Tuna
> 
> Patty's Crab Cake. . .
> 
> I also forgot to take a picture of the empty plates after, but we all ate everything.  Very tasty and worth it.



It all looks so good!! Give me a couple of glasses of Sancerre to go with that please.


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone! No time to read thru all the posts but looks like we have been having fun...

Joe and Robert...woohoo! almost time to leave, I know you are excited. 

I doubt I will be on much today either as I have too many things to do, I leave for Charlotte for work early tomorrow morning, then back home late Thurs night ....


CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! almost time girl 3 more sleeps!!!

Timmy, hope work is better today. Teresa, hang in there your cubicle buddy will be gone shortly!
  to all....

(Darcy hope you have a rain free day)


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'll second that YAY for the Boardwalk.  And cool beans on the fast passes!!
> 
> BTW, how were the crabby patties??  err... I mean Patty's Crabcakes?


 Ok SpongeBob



buena vista said:


> It all looks so good!! Give me a couple of glasses of Sancerre to go with that please.




Since you are both "on" I will send you a quick  and (((HUGS))) 
Have a beautiful day!!!!


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> and anyone else I missed



ahem.. .. you missed me T, but that's ok  

I hope all's well at home with your dad. I'm sure the trip in December will be a priceless experience for you all!


----------



## disneykip

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone! No time to read thru all the posts but looks like we have been having fun...
> 
> I doubt I will be on much today either as I have too many things to do, I leave for Charlotte for work early tomorrow morning, then back home late Thurs night ....
> 
> 
> CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! almost time girl 3 more sleeps!!!



Your time is going to fly since you are so busy!!  

Hope all goes smoothly and quickly for you!!


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning everyone, beautiful day here, hope the weather whereever you are is as nice as it is here, especially those down at DW.  Sounds like you are having a good time Darcy.  And moving to the BW, that is my favorite (and home as well).  I should know this, but what is DHS?


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> I should know this, but what is DHS?



MGM Studios, now Disney's Hollywood Studios.. part of the "new world order". Many people still call it by its former name. 

Long live the WEDway PeopleMover!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! almost time girl 3 more sleeps!!!



I know

To bad I seem to have come down with something. Its very possible stress. Wouldnt be the first time it got me sick. 

My throat is a little better today. But still scratchy and just blah.


----------



## Jenroc

buena vista said:


> MGM Studios, now Disney's Hollywood Studios.. part of the "new world order". Many people still call it by its former name.
> 
> Long live the WEDway PeopleMover!



I am with you all the way on that one !!!!   

Morning everyone !!

BTW - have any of you had trouble getting on the "mates" chat lately ??  I can't seem to get on and say hi !!


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Tuesday! Hope everyone has a good day! 

Thanks TT :grouphug

Darcy, looks yummy.

"paging Mr. Tom morrow, ...paging Tom morrow...."


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I know
> 
> To bad I seem to have come down with something. Its very possible stress. Wouldnt be the first time it got me sick.
> 
> My throat is a little better today. But still scratchy and just blah.



(((HUGS))) Dang Carrie, I have heard of sympathetic labor pains but I didnt know you were such a friend you would have sympathetic sore throat pains for me....
And yes stress will do that to you ....Feel better my sweet friend...The World awaits us........................


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Happy Tuesday! Hope everyone has a good day!
> 
> Thanks TT :grouphug
> 
> Darcy, looks yummy.
> 
> "paging Mr. Tom morrow, ...paging Tom morrow...."


Mel, you are priceless 

Ok , now I truly have to run...Good morning Kip, Jenroc, Augie 

and Tom it was because T TRULY missed you is why she "missed you"


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> "paging Mr. Tom morrow, ...paging Tom morrow...."



LOL.. I always perk up when that call goes out. I should know to expect it, but it always gets me.. and my last name isn't even "Morrow"


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> LOL.. I always perk up when that call goes out. I should know to expect it, but it always gets me.. and my last name isn't even "Morrow"


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning Everyone...Hope everyone has a great day....Feeling the effects of Ragweed allegies the last couple of day, along with the tail end of a cold...lol..oh well, its getting to be that time of year.

Hey Mel...is it a little chilly for ya today?  59 when I left the house this morning.

Angy and Carrie and anyone else leaving for the world this week, have a great trip 



Sha said:


> Good morining everyone!!! (I need another hour or so of sleep) Hope everyone is doing well this morning
> 
> I hear there is something else down in the tropics... but doesnt appear to be coming towards us. Which is good for many reasons LOL!
> 
> Cait... how are you doing today???
> 
> Darcy glad the rain let up. Brandon's tuna looks really good. Where was that from?



Sha...doing as well as can be expected.  Counting the days till going to Mickey, something good to look forward too


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone...Hope everyone has a great day....Feeling the effects of Ragweed allegies the last couple of day, along with the tail end of a cold...lol..oh well, its getting to be that time of year.
> 
> Hey Mel...is it a little chilly for ya today?  59 when I left the house this morning.
> 
> Angy and Carrie and anyone else leaving for the world this week, have a great trip
> 
> 
> 
> Sha...doing as well as can be expected.  Counting the days till going to Mickey, something good to look forward too



Brrrr, yup really did not want to get out bed this morning.  Too cold!
Will be in the warm Florida sunshine soon -


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Mel, you are priceless
> 
> Ok , now I truly have to run...Good morning Kip, Jenroc, Augie
> 
> and Tom it was because T TRULY missed you is why she "missed you"



Okay Angy and Carrie, I have a mission for you - 
Rumor has it that Johnny Depp will be in Florida this weekend  

Not sure how reliable the thread info is, but is you see him, you know what to do for me......PLEASE!


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Brrrr, yup really did not want to get out bed this morning.  Too cold!
> Will be in the warm Florida sunshine soon -



Are ya packed?  Is Mom and Auntie ready to go?  Hey if you can handle them, 2 13year old...no problem...Bet Mom and Auntie are gonna be super hyper..LOL


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Are ya packed?  Is Mom and Auntie ready to go?  Hey if you can handle them, 2 13year old...no problem...Bet Mom and Auntie are gonna be super hyper..LOL



All packed,  except for the pants I ordered that I am still waiting to come in.
Mom is all packed, Aunt will be a last minute one, like always.  Mom is bouncing off the walls already, I really created a monster.  Aunt just really needs a vacation, and Disney is the best kind 

After the 15yr old, was feeling brave, so taking the twins for there first trip. OMG what was I thinking


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> All packed,  except for the pants I ordered that I am still waiting to come in.
> Mom is all packed, Aunt will be a last minute one, like always.  Mom is bouncing off the walls already, I really created a monster.  Aunt just really needs a vacation, and Disney is the best kind
> 
> After the 15yr old, was feeling brave, so taking the twins for there first trip. OMG what was I thinking



you will be fine   I have faith in ya.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> (((HUGS))) Dang Carrie, I have heard of sympathetic labor pains but I didnt know you were such a friend you would have sympathetic sore throat pains for me....
> And yes stress will do that to you ....Feel better my sweet friend...The World awaits us........................



This is my thought on that... you were sick... Genesis got sick .. now I dont feel well... Now I can not deny asking him to make out.. but damn I dont remember it happening. 



PirateMel said:


> Okay Angy and Carrie, I have a mission for you -
> Rumor has it that Johnny Depp will be in Florida this weekend
> 
> Not sure how reliable the thread info is, but is you see him, you know what to do for me......PLEASE!



Ohhh sugar snap mel. Do not give me and Angy ideas... ohhhh its on peeps. I shall find him and make him mine


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Okay Angy and Carrie, I have a mission for you -
> Rumor has it that Johnny Depp will be in Florida this weekend
> 
> Not sure how reliable the thread info is, but is you see him, you know what to do for me......PLEASE!


What exactly would you like for us to do...  I know what I would like to do but not sure if its what YOU would like to do.... 

Its a shame G isnt going with us, he is like an actor magnet, you would not believe the celebrities he has encountered at WDW , I on the other hand just walk right on past and never even notice them as I am always in my "own little world" ...(I would make the worst cop) While I think Johnny Depp is cute he is not someone who would make my heart go pitty pat...lol...so the vibes wont be there..Ms Carrie on the other hand is very observant so if we meet Johnny Depp we will try not to make fools out of ourselves but we will see if we can get pics and/or autographs...heheh I know what I will give him OUR picture and autograph...that would be a change....hahah


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> What exactly would you like for us to do...  I know what I would like to do but not sure if its what YOU would like to do....
> 
> Its a shame G isnt going with us, he is like an actor magnet, you would not believe the celebrities he has encountered at WDW , I on the other hand just walk right on past and never even notice them as I am always in my "own little world" ...(I would make the worst cop) While I think Johnny Depp is cute he is not someone who would make my heart go pitty pat...lol...so the vibes wont be there..Ms Carrie on the other hand is very observant so if we meet Johnny Depp we will try not to make fools out of ourselves but we will see if we can get pics and/or autographs...heheh I know what I will give him OUR picture and autograph...that would be a change....hahah



No I am just going to have him sign my ****.

WTH Batman I got censored.... well.. it starts with a B with two O's in the middle and ends with a B


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> This is my thought on that... you were sick... Genesis got sick .. now I dont feel well... Now I can not deny asking him to make out.. but damn I dont remember it happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh sugar snap mel. Do not give me and Angy ideas... ohhhh its on peeps. I shall find him and make him mine



Ok...so...hmmmm.. I was sick first, got over it, then G got sick..(umm John[fish]) was ill as well, then Spike (my UPS) was sick, then I got it back , now you have been making out long distance with G and you have it???????????????? WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And you are definitly correct in that noone needs to give you and I ideas, we have had enough of those already and I am sure I will never be able to go to WDW after this weekend............................  Too many of the CMs recognize me as it is, but I guess if we limit our fun to PI we should be safe....well our "not so angelic" fun anyway


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> What exactly would you like for us to do...  I know what I would like to do but not sure if its what YOU would like to do....
> 
> Its a shame G isnt going with us, he is like an actor magnet, you would not believe the celebrities he has encountered at WDW , I on the other hand just walk right on past and never even notice them as I am always in my "own little world" ...(I would make the worst cop) While I think Johnny Depp is cute he is not someone who would make my heart go pitty pat...lol...so the vibes wont be there..Ms Carrie on the other hand is very observant so if we meet Johnny Depp we will try not to make fools out of ourselves but we will see if we can get pics and/or autographs...heheh I know what I will give him OUR picture and autograph...that would be a change....hahah



Family board  ....or I would tell you exactly what I would like to do to him.  But a picture would be just fine with me.  That would be priceless


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ok...so...hmmmm.. I was sick first, got over it, then G got sick..(umm John[fish]) was ill as well, then Spike (my UPS) was sick, then I got it back , now you have been making out long distance with G and you have it???????????????? WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And you are definitly correct in that noone needs to give you and I ideas, we have had enough of those already and I am sure I will never be able to go to WDW after this weekend............................  Too many of the CMs recognize me as it is, but I guess if we limit our fun to PI we should be safe....well our "not so angelic" fun anyway



Yes. I made out with your son long distance and it was darn good. end quote

hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> No I am just going to have him sign my ****.
> 
> WTH Batman I got censored.... well.. it starts with a B with two O's in the middle and ends with a B



I will bring a permanent sharpie and true story here...I knew a young man that went to a concert , had his chest signed, then went and had it tattooed Thats an idea, have JD sign your 6006's then have it tattooed when u get home 
I on the other hand will be my normal angelic self


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Family board  ....or I would tell you exactly what I would like to do to him.  But a picture would be just fine with me.  That would be priceless



Mel. I will not make any promises as I assume I will be in an intoxicated state. But darn it I will try for you!!!! 

How about just pictures of hot guys in general.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Family board  ....or I would tell you exactly what I would like to do to him.  But a picture would be just fine with me.  That would be priceless



I read your mind I know....


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Mel. I will not make any promises as I assume I will be in an intoxicated state. But darn it I will try for you!!!!
> 
> How about just pictures of hot guys in general.



Okay, deal.  I will email you the ones from Feb, and you can post those if you like. (Since I can't figure it out)


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Okay, deal.  I will email you the ones from Feb, and you can post those if you like. (Since I can't figure it out)



Ohhhhh I shall find Sebastian again. I heart him


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone  , I like the idea of jd signing away and then having it tatooed. why didn' t i think of that?


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, as some of you know, it did stop raining enough to go to the main building and sit at the river roost for a drink.  We didn't end up going to DHS last night but that was Brandon's choice.  He was tired and didn't feel like going back out - So we did end up enjoying the resort a bit last night, some swimming and hanging out.
> 
> Well my morning safari was awesome, lots of animals.  And then went on EE 3 times before any sort of line built up.  Walked a few trails, went on Dinosaur, and then decided to head over to DHS early.  Remember, this was our 2nd time at AK so we had seen a lot of it the first day.  At DHS I decided to go on a tour of DVC. . .Got to see the Kidani Village Models for DVC at AK.  Might purchase, haven't decided at this point.  But we did get free VIP fast passes. . .that are good for the next 4 days.  SWEET. . .
> 
> So anyway, today we are going to Magic Kingdom since we haven't really done that yet and may do the Hotel Monorail tour later today.  Tomorrow we move to the Boardwalk. . .YAY. . .



Glad you had a great day and that you got to tour at AK. Hopefully something will still open up for you in December!!  Have fun at the Boardwalk, I can't wait to stay there next year!



ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning My very dear DisFriends and DisPeeps.    Sorry I haven't posted lately.  Now that Dad is back with me, a lot has been going on in my life, which doesn't leave much time in the evenings to read through the disBoards.  Plus my sidekick at work is still with me for another week.
> 
> So how has everyone been?
> 
> Timmy, Mel, Sha, Char, Mattie, Sandy, DisneyKip, Rebecca, Jen(S), John, Augie, Patty and anyone else I missed



 Hi back atcha!!! Things are crazy here now that school has started so I haven't been able to be on nearly as much!! Hope you have a great day!



buena vista said:


> LOL.. I always perk up when that call goes out. I should know to expect it, but it always gets me.. and my last name isn't even "Morrow"



That is one of my favorite things to hear as well!!  I liked when they used to have him on the Disney Channel, he would be on a little 2-3 minute commercial of DCA!


And to everyone else, have a great day today!! There's a lot of you that are almost ready to leave so have great trips, can't wait to hear all about them!!  


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

morning all!

Joe and Rob...real Amy is getting real jealous of Flat Amy...maybe I can stow away in one of your suitcases.  8 more months is too long to wait!

Darcy...glad to hear that despite the weather you are still getting out and having a good time.

Work from home day for me and DD isn't feeling well, so we will see how much actual work I get done.  At least I can laugh out loud at the DIS boards without anyone on my team wondering what is wrong with me as I try to stifle laughs!

Looking forward to hearing about everyones trip and seeing pictures!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Wow, that post was lucky 7's. Maybe I should go do some gambling today!!! Alright, off to work!!


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> morning all!
> 
> Joe and Rob...real Amy is getting real jealous of Flat Amy...maybe I can stow away in one of your suitcases.  8 more months is too long to wait!
> 
> Darcy...glad to hear that despite the weather you are still getting out and having a good time.
> 
> Work from home day for me and DD isn't feeling well, so we will see how much actual work I get done.  At least I can laugh out loud at the DIS boards without anyone on my team wondering what is wrong with me as I try to stifle laughs!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about everyones trip and seeing pictures!



Awww, Hope she feels better soon! That seems to always go around right after school starts!!   

Andrea


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Timmy



   



acm563 said:


> Timmy, hope work is better today.



I hope so too.... 



Carrieannew said:


> No I am just going to have him sign my ****.
> 
> WTH Batman I got censored.... well.. it starts with a B with two O's in the middle and ends with a B



"It's definite--Johnny Depp will once again join forces with The Kids to play concerts in honor of bandmate Bruce Witkin's late mother; the Sheila Witkin Memorial Reunion Concerts will take place next Friday, August 29th and Saturday, August 30th, at the Club Cinema, 3251 Federal Highway, Pompano Beach, Florida. "

http://www.ticketmaster.com/venue/107346?camefrom=AFF_ARTISTDIRECT&brand=tm


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> ahem.. .. you missed me T, but that's ok
> 
> I hope all's well at home with your dad. I'm sure the trip in December will be a priceless experience for you all!



Just passing through real quick before the sidekick gets back from lunch.

Sorry Tom, I remember that I missed you after the fact (I didn't do it on purpose). Here's  to you and I still LOVE you to...


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> I should know this, but what is DHS?



Oh my, you've been away from Disney to long.  ..you need to go back soon...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone! No time to read thru all the posts but looks like we have been having fun...
> 
> Joe and Robert...woohoo! almost time to leave, I know you are excited.
> 
> I doubt I will be on much today either as I have too many things to do, I leave for Charlotte for work early tomorrow morning, then back home late Thurs night ....
> 
> 
> CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! almost time girl 3 more sleeps!!!
> 
> Timmy, hope work is better today. Teresa, hang in there your cubicle buddy will be gone shortly!
> to all....
> 
> 
> 
> (Darcy hope you have a rain free day)



You bet I'm excited, two more sleeps (unless I nap, which I probably will after my dental appointment) and then it's the World for me!


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> You bet I'm excited, two more sleeps (unless I nap, which I probably will after my dental appointment) and then it's the World for me!



Good luck at the dentist.  Hope you are fully recovered before you leave tomorrow.


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> MGM Studios, now Disney's Hollywood Studios.. part of the "new world order". Many people still call it by its former name.
> 
> Long live the WEDway PeopleMover!




Thanks Tom.  I am one of those people, it will always be MGM to me, I guess.


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> Oh my, you've been away from Disney to long.  ..you need to go back soon...




Yes I do!  I am working on it.  When did you say your next trip was?


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Just passing through real quick before the sidekick gets back from lunch.
> 
> Sorry Tom, I remember that I missed you after the fact (I didn't do it on purpose). Here's  to you and I still LOVE you to...



No worries T


----------



## buena vista

With Joe and Rob leaving soon for their Adventures with Flat Amy, and Angy and Carrie soon on their (can't say it on a family board) adventure, and Darcy, Brandon and Patty and my colleague Gerry and his family already there having a great time, I'm really really itching to go back!!!!!! 

Just had to say that.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> With Joe and Rob leaving soon for their Adventures with Flat Amy, and Angy and Carrie soon on their (can't say it on a family board) adventure, and Darcy, Brandon and Patty and my colleague Gerry and his family already there having a great time, I'm really really itching to go back!!!!!!
> 
> Just had to say that.



I think they make a cream for that sort of itch


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> I think they make a cream for that sort of itch



no they don't, but I hear there's a cocktail you can make - mix in 3 equal parts of "wanna get away", "AP", and "AP discounts". Never tried it, but I'm tempted. Sounds delicious.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> no they don't, but I hear there's a cocktail you can make - mix in 3 equal parts of "wanna get away", "AP", and "AP discounts". Never tried it, but I'm tempted. Sounds delicious.



Word


----------



## black562

Well one more night of sleep and we're off.  I informed Rob that the trip begins the moment we pull out of the driveway!!!

I have a reception this evening at "The Castle" (cousin's house) and then loading the car for the trip.  Then off to see yet another castle a little further south!!!

Can't Wait!!!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> morning all!
> 
> Joe and Rob...real Amy is getting real jealous of Flat Amy...maybe I can stow away in one of your suitcases.  8 more months is too long to wait!



Suitcase?  Why bother with that, there's a backseat that's wide open...plenty of room in the car without having to stuff a suitcase.  Besides, the suitcase is where Flat Amy goes when she's been bad!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> With Joe and Rob leaving soon for their Adventures with Flat Amy, and Angy and Carrie soon on their (can't say it on a family board) adventure, and Darcy, Brandon and Patty and my colleague Gerry and his family already there having a great time, I'm really really itching to go back!!!!!!
> 
> Just had to say that.





buena vista said:


> no they don't, but I hear there's a cocktail you can make - mix in 3 equal parts of "wanna get away", "AP", and "AP discounts". Never tried it, but I'm tempted. Sounds delicious.


Well you just DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats what I told Carrie when she was maybe I will, maybe I wont  book it then its done



black562 said:


> Well one more night of sleep and we're off.  I informed Rob that the *trip begins the moment we pull out of the driveway*!!!
> 
> Can't Wait!!!


YAY Joe and Rob...and for me it begins the moment I get on the plane...Once my butt hits the seat and we are in the air then I know its for real and I start destressing and once I see the person in the airport with the white Mickey Glove what little bit of stress is there is GONE..I have made up my mind to leave work behind....(well thats what I am going to attempt to do ) and relax because I havent did that so far on any vacation this year.............
(((HUGS))) to all and I wont be posting til later tomorrow night probably so have a wonderful evening and a "Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow"


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Suitcase?  Why bother with that, there's a backseat that's wide open...plenty of room in the car without having to stuff a suitcase.  Besides, the suitcase is where Flat Amy goes when she's been bad!!



Flat Amy has no control over the situations she is put into, therefore Flat Amy cannot be punished for being bad.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Okay Angy and Carrie, I have a mission for you -
> Rumor has it that Johnny Depp will be in Florida this weekend
> 
> Not sure how reliable the thread info is, but is you see him, you know what to do for me......PLEASE!





			
				ANTSS2001;27164652"It's definite--Johnny Depp will once again join forces with The Kids to play concerts in honor of bandmate Bruce Witkin's late mother; the Sheila Witkin Memorial Reunion Concerts will take place next Friday said:
			
		

> http://www.ticketmaster.com/venue/107346?camefrom=AFF_ARTISTDIRECT&brand=tm[/url]



Yes very true event. Its about 3 hours south of Orlando. 



black562 said:


> Well one more night of sleep and we're off.  I informed Rob that the trip begins the moment we pull out of the driveway!!!
> 
> I have a reception this evening at "The Castle" (cousin's house) and then loading the car for the trip.  Then off to see yet another castle a little further south!!!
> 
> Can't Wait!!!



Heard you are a VIP too! Stateline


----------



## Sha

Happy Birthday G4! hope its a good one!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well you just DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats what I told Carrie when she was maybe I will, maybe I wont  book it then its done



Ang, you know if I could just do it, I would just do it.  

I'm not ambivalent about going to Disneyworld, but I have work and other commitments that I have to plan around.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Flat Amy has no control over the situations she is put into, therefore Flat Amy cannot be punished for being bad.



Yes, but it's fun to punish her, so she's going to get punished.


----------



## buena vista

GIR-Prototype said:


> Yes, but it's fun to punish her, so she's going to get punished.



I am SO NOT going there!  

You guys are gonna have a great time! I'm glad you found these boards before your trip. I did on my last trip this past April and it really enhanced the experience. And that was even without a travel partner or a laminated cut-out of a DISfriend.


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> With Joe and Rob leaving soon for their Adventures with Flat Amy, and Angy and Carrie soon on their (can't say it on a family board) adventure, and Darcy, Brandon and Patty and my colleague Gerry and his family already there having a great time, I'm really really itching to go back!!!!!!
> 
> Just had to say that.



I'm with you Tom...i'm so said that i'm not going now.  But Oct will be here before we know it...


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> Well one more night of sleep and we're off.  I informed Rob that the trip begins the moment we pull out of the driveway!!!
> 
> I have a reception this evening at "The Castle" (cousin's house) and then loading the car for the trip.  Then off to see yet another castle a little further south!!!
> 
> Can't Wait!!!



Okay Jerry and Rob.  i'm doing the  dance for you.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> I'm with you Tom...i'm so said that i'm not going now.  But Oct will be here before we know it...



Problem is I'm not planning on going until December. I have very few windows between now and then to go.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ttester9612 said:


> Okay Jerry and Rob.  i'm doing the  dance for you.  Enjoy your trip.



I'm positive I'll enjoy my trip, but who is Jerry?


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Problem is I'm not planning on going until December. I have very few windows between now and then to go.



Oh no, you do have a long time wait.  Oh well Dec will be here before you know it...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Problem is I'm not planning on going until December. I have very few windows between now and then to go.




same here...::sigh::.... life...


----------



## ttester9612

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm positive I'll enjoy my trip, but who is Jerry?



I meant "Joe"   I get Jerry (KYDerby) and him mixed up.. ... hey what can I say, I'm getting old, my mind is going.


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> same here...::sigh::.... life...



Not you to....   Will just visit a Disney store, or pop in some Disney movies or the Parks DVD.  They might make you feel better.  A friend of mind gave Dad a DVD about Walt Disney.  We plan to watch it this weekend.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I'm with you Tom...i'm so said that i'm not going now.  But Oct will be here before we know it...



Yes it will be...  



ttester9612 said:


> Okay *Jerry and Rob*.  i'm doing the  dance for you.  Enjoy your trip.





GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm positive I'll enjoy my trip, but who is Jerry?



     



ttester9612 said:


> I meant "Joe"   I get Jerry (KYDerby) and him mixed up.. ... hey want can I say, *I'm getting old*, my mind is going.



now T... you know better than saying that word!!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> Not you to....   Will just visit a Disney store, or pop in some Disney movies or the Parks DVD.  They might make you feel better.  A friend of mind gave Dad a DVD about Walt Disney.  We plan to watch it this weekend.



I am uploading my vacation pictures and editing my photopass pictures. It is making me "homesick" though....lol It is really only a couple more months... not too long.. really... right?


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am uploading my vacation pictures and editing my photopass pictures. It is making me "homesick" though....lol *It is really only a couple more months... not too long.. really... right?*



If you say so...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ttester9612 said:


> I meant "Joe"   I get Jerry (KYDerby) and him mixed up.. ... hey want can I say, I'm getting old, my mind is going.



Well as long as it's going to Disney, what's the problem?


----------



## black562

ttester9612 said:


> I meant "Joe"   I get Jerry (KYDerby) and him mixed up.. ... hey what can I say, I'm getting old, my mind is going.



Gee, thanks alot.  Just for that, Flat Amy has to spend the night shut up in the suitcase!!!  That'll teach you to get the name wrong!!!!


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> Gee, thanks alot.  Just for that, Flat Amy has to spend the night shut up in the suitcase!!!  That'll teach you to get the name wrong!!!!



I think you're confusing Flat Amy with Flat Teresa..


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> now T... you know better than saying that word!!!!!



Old old old old old old....


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Gee, thanks alot.  Just for that, Flat Amy has to spend the night shut up in the suitcase!!!  That'll teach you to get the name wrong!!!!




Why is Flat Amy getting punished for someone calling you Jerry??


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Yes, but it's fun to punish her, so she's going to get punished.



Poor Flat Amy.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Why is Flat Amy getting punished for someone calling you Jerry??



I think he's just looking for any reason to inflict punishment on you at this point!! You better hope Flat Amy gets spared slips through a crack somewhere along the way!!  

Andrea


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Old old old old old old....



     (the anti-venom of old age!)


----------



## KyDerbyMan

No wonder my ears were burning!!


And my face was stinging!   

Tonight, I, uh, consummated? the "marriage" with STELLA!!  Now, take note that it has rained only 2 days in the last 4 weeks and that is only a total of 0.59"  It hasn't rained in almost 2 weeks. 

So, tonight was my DD13's Open House at her school.  Parking there is horrid on a regular day, much less Open House so I thought, "Hey!  Great evening to take Stella on her inaugural ride!"

Checked the radar and the showers were all well south and east of town.  Excellent!

Well, heading home I hit 3 separate light rain pockets and I tell ya...at even just 30 mph, raindrops sting!!!

But, all is well and STELLA!! is now safely back in the garage and I'm going to have to drink a glass of wine to settle the ol' nerves.  First time riding a scooter on major thorofares, esp. at dark on the way home, and it rains a bit...took the curves extra special careful!


----------



## buena vista

KyDerbyMan said:


> took the curves extra special careful!



Jerry, thanks for sharing the intimate details of your .. special evening with Stella. I'm sure she appreciated your taking extra special care around the curves .


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> No wonder my ears were burning!!
> 
> 
> And my face was stinging!
> 
> Tonight, I, uh, consummated? the "marriage" with STELLA!!  Now, take note that it has rained only 2 days in the last 4 weeks and that is only a total of 0.59"  It hasn't rained in almost 2 weeks.
> 
> So, tonight was my DD13's Open House at her school.  Parking there is horrid on a regular day, much less Open House so I thought, "Hey!  Great evening to take Stella on her inaugural ride!"
> 
> Checked the radar and the showers were all well south and east of town.  Excellent!
> 
> Well, heading home I hit 3 separate light rain pockets and I tell ya...at even just 30 mph, raindrops sting!!!
> 
> But, all is well and STELLA!! is now safely back in the garage and I'm going to have to drink a glass of wine to settle the ol' nerves.  First time riding a scooter on major thorofares, esp. at dark on the way home, and it rains a bit...took the curves extra special careful!



Wow...Stella sounds like a lucky girl. Pretty soon there may be little Stella's running around.  The roar of little engines.


----------



## ahoff

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, heading home I hit 3 separate light rain pockets and I tell ya...at even just 30 mph, raindrops sting!!!




I know how that feels, during the summer months I drive an 'open' car, and if you think they sting at 30, try it at 60!  On the bicycle it is not really a problem, you just get wet.  And you reach a point in a very short time where you will not get any wetter.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

buena vista said:


> Jerry, thanks for sharing the intimate details of your .. special evening with Stella. I'm sure she appreciated your taking extra special care around the curves .





sand2270 said:


> Wow...Stella sounds like a lucky girl. Pretty soon there may be little Stella's running around.  The roar of little engines.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Wow...Stella sounds like a lucky girl. Pretty soon there may be little Stella's running around.  The roar of little engines.



Ah yes, the pitter patter of little scooter engines.. that'll come after the "Jerry takes Stella to get scrod" adventure.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

buena vista said:


> Ah yes, the pitter patter of little scooter engines.. that'll come after the "Jerry takes Stella to get scrod" adventure.



Oh the comebacks I want to type!!!


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Ah yes, the pitter patter of little scooter engines.. that'll come after the "Jerry takes Stella to get scrod" adventure.



  

Flat Amy and Stella stories.  Gotta love 'em.  

They are both becoming quick popular.


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> Flat Amy and Stella stories.  Gotta love 'em.
> 
> They are both becoming quick popular.



It's no surprise.. they're both sleek, stylish, travel well, and they're very photogenic.


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> It's no surprise.. they're both sleek, stylish, travel well, and they're very photogenic.



Exactly!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Poor Flat Amy.



Or...lucky Flat Amy?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

KyDerbyMan said:


> No wonder my ears were burning!!
> 
> 
> And my face was stinging!
> 
> Tonight, I, uh, consummated? the "marriage" with STELLA!!  Now, take note that it has rained only 2 days in the last 4 weeks and that is only a total of 0.59"  It hasn't rained in almost 2 weeks.
> 
> So, tonight was my DD13's Open House at her school.  Parking there is horrid on a regular day, much less Open House so I thought, "Hey!  Great evening to take Stella on her inaugural ride!"
> 
> Checked the radar and the showers were all well south and east of town.  Excellent!
> 
> Well, heading home I hit 3 separate light rain pockets and I tell ya...at even just 30 mph, raindrops sting!!!
> 
> But, all is well and STELLA!! is now safely back in the garage and I'm going to have to drink a glass of wine to settle the ol' nerves.  First time riding a scooter on major thorofares, esp. at dark on the way home, and it rains a bit...took the curves extra special careful!



So was your DD13 on Stella too? I noticed you mentioned parking, so I can't imagine you'd have two vehicles there.

On a separate note, growing up, my father always told me that someday if it rained at King's Island, I'd really be in for a treat if we rode the beast. And I gotta tell you, riding in the front car in the rain was an invigorating rush!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

GIR-Prototype said:


> So was your DD13 on Stella too? I noticed you mentioned parking, so I can't imagine you'd have two vehicles there.
> 
> On a separate note, growing up, my father always told me that someday if it rained at King's Island, I'd really be in for a treat if we rode the beast. And I gotta tell you, riding in the front car in the rain was an invigorating rush!!



No, she stayed home (thankfully).  She's been out the last 2 days with a very bad cold but heading back to school tomorrow.



And as many times as I went to KI as a kid, I probably rode The Beast with some rain falling!


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Or...lucky Flat Amy?



I stand by my original statement.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

buena vista said:


> It's no surprise.. they're both sleek, stylish, travel well, and they're very photogenic.



Hmmm....wonder if we could ever get Flat Amy on STELLA!! ??


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> No wonder my ears were burning!!
> 
> 
> And my face was stinging!
> 
> Tonight, I, uh, consummated? the "marriage" with STELLA!!  Now, take note that it has rained only 2 days in the last 4 weeks and that is only a total of 0.59"  It hasn't rained in almost 2 weeks.
> 
> So, tonight was my DD13's Open House at her school.  Parking there is horrid on a regular day, much less Open House so I thought, "Hey!  Great evening to take Stella on her inaugural ride!"
> 
> Checked the radar and the showers were all well south and east of town.  Excellent!
> 
> Well, heading home I hit 3 separate light rain pockets and I tell ya...at even just 30 mph, raindrops sting!!!
> 
> But, all is well and STELLA!! is now safely back in the garage and I'm going to have to drink a glass of wine to settle the ol' nerves.  First time riding a scooter on major thorofares, esp. at dark on the way home, and it rains a bit...took the curves extra special careful!



Awww, you poor thing!! Hope she doesn't rust on you now!!  


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Ah yes, the pitter patter of little scooter engines.. that'll come after the "Jerry takes Stella to get scrod" adventure.



There's actually a bumper sticker on Stella's backside that reads....

I BRAKE FOR SCROD!


Andrea


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hmmm....wonder if we could ever get Flat Amy on STELLA!! ??



That would be something to see.


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hmmm....wonder if we could ever get Flat Amy on STELLA!! ??



The only thing that comes to mind is...eww.


----------



## disneykip

MATTERHORN said:


> Awww, you poor thing!! Hope she doesn't rust on you now!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Guess the honeymoon is over.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is...eww.



Thanks Amy!! I knew you were classier than that! Even Flat Amy wouldn't stoop that low!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneykip said:


> Guess the honeymoon is over.



  

Andrea


----------



## black562

I don't know what to say about this subject other than:

OH D-D-D-D-D-D-DEAR!!!!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> I don't know what to say about this subject other than:
> 
> OH D-D-D-D-D-D-DEAR!!!!!!



Hi Piglet!!  
Andrea


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> I don't know what to say about this subject other than:
> 
> OH D-D-D-D-D-D-DEAR!!!!!!



I think we are scaring Joe again Matty.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I think we are scaring Joe again Matty.



He should be afraid, be very afraid!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> He should be afraid, be very afraid!!
> 
> Andrea



Two West Virginia men on vacation in Las Vegas have disappeared according to one of the men's mothers, their travel companion. "The last time I saw them they were following one blonde,with a tequila bottle in her hand, and one brunette, with a beer bottle in both of her hands, out of the casino and said, 'Don't wait up!'.  I haven't heard from my son since."  Authorities are on the lookup for anyone fitting the above description that may have a connection with the disappearance.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Two West Virginia men on vacation in Las Vegas have disappeared according to one of the men's mothers, their travel companion. "The last time I saw them they were following one blonde,with a tequila bottle in her hand, and one brunette, with a beer bottle in both of her hands, out of the casino and said, 'Don't wait up!'.  I haven't heard from my son since."  Authorities are on the lookup for anyone fitting the above description that may have a connection with the disappearance.



I'm not usually that lucky!


----------



## nurse.darcy

well, I  won't be online in the am, but I thought I would post before we go to Boardwalk. . .

Today everyone had a good day. . .my son said its been the best day of the entire trip. . .makes all happy.

We went to MK in the morning and finished the day with Epcot and DTD. . .we really did have a great day and are ready for our move 

talk to you all later. . .


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! How y'all doing this morning????

WONDERFUL here (even if sleepy is still being channeled). Another busy work day, doing things I love 

Joe and Rob, Hope you have a great trip down to the World and drive safe! Looks like you are getting the remnants of Fay up there.


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> There's actually a bumper sticker on Stella's backside that reads....
> 
> I BRAKE FOR SCROD!
> 
> Andrea



Who wouldn't?!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Two West Virginia men on vacation in Las Vegas have disappeared according to one of the men's mothers, their travel companion. "The last time I saw them they were following one blonde,with a tequila bottle in her hand, and one brunette, with a beer bottle in both of her hands, out of the casino and said, 'Don't wait up!'.  I haven't heard from my son since."  Authorities are on the lookup for anyone fitting the above description that may have a connection with the disappearance.



Additional information has been leaked to the press:

"Witnesses say they saw a girl luring one of the men with M&Ms.  The only evidence found so far are an empty bottle of Sangria and slightly nibbled Cannoli.  It is also suspected that the notorious Flat Amy could be the mastermind behind this bizarre disapearance.  It is believed that one of the suspects is "beautiful", while the other is "nice"...a potentially disastrous combination.  A witness claims to have overheard a suspect making demands to hang closet shelves, though investigators are unsure of the meaning of this demand and continue to drill the other witnesses for further information.  Authorities will also conduct a routine sweep of nearby hospitals as well.  Additional information will be released as it is obtained and verified."


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> well, I  won't be online in the am, but I thought I would post before we go to Boardwalk. . .
> 
> Today everyone had a good day. . .my son said its been the best day of the entire trip. . .makes all happy.
> 
> We went to MK in the morning and finished the day with Epcot and DTD. . .we really did have a great day and are ready for our move
> 
> talk to you all later. . .




<Apologies to the Drifters>

From your room you hear the happy sounds from across the way
Theres no mistaking the ruckus theyre making at Stormalong Bay 
Down at the boardwalk, thats where youll see
Our friend Darcy and Brandon on their odyssey

Down at the Boardwalk, out in the sun
Down at the Boardwalk, they'll be having some fun
Down at the Boardwalk, people taking a stroll
Down at the Boardwalk, crawl back from Jelly Rolls
Down at the Boardwalk, board-walk


----------



## disneykip

black562 said:


> Additional information has been leaked to the press:
> 
> "Witnesses say they saw a girl luring one of the men with M&Ms.  An empty bottle of Sangria and slightly nibbled Cannoli are the only evidence found so far.  It is also suspected that the notorious Flat Amy could be the mastermind behind this bizarre disapearance.  It is believed that one of the suspects is beautiful, while the other is nice...a potentially disastrous combination.  Authorities will be checking all nearby hospitals and dance clubs for potential leads.  Anyone with information is asked to contact the center for happily exploited tourists!!!"



 

Good morning everyone.  Looking forward to the adventures (laughs) that I will be reading when I get home from work. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Additional information has been leaked to the press:
> 
> "Witnesses say they saw a girl luring one of the men with M&Ms.  An empty bottle of Sangria and slightly nibbled Cannoli are the only evidence found so far.  It is also suspected that the notorious Flat Amy could be the mastermind behind this bizarre disapearance.  It is believed that one of the suspects is beautiful, while the other is nice...a potentially disastrous combination.  Authorities will be checking all nearby hospitals and dance clubs for potential leads.  Anyone with information is asked to contact the center for happily exploited tourists!!!"



OMG you are too funny    

Have a great trip to see Mickey


----------



## Carrieannew

*Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways. 

Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.












*


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> *Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways.
> 
> Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awwww, sniff..sniff..


----------



## black562

PirateMel said:


> OMG you are too funny
> 
> Have a great trip to see Mickey



Wait, I made an edit apparantly after you quoted me....go back and have a re-read.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Awwww, sniff..sniff..



Thanks mel!

Next year I am going to be the parent of a middle schooler


----------



## black562

Carrieannew said:


> *Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways.
> 
> Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.
> 
> *



Cold meds...SUUUURRRRRE.  Is THAT what they're calling them these days?

Ten years goes by fast alright, seems like yesterday I was in high school, and that was.....OMG, that was 17 YEARS AGO!!!!!

Quick, pass me some of those "cold meds"!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> Cold meds...SUUUURRRRRE.  Is THAT what they're calling them these days?
> 
> Ten years goes by fast alright, seems like yesterday I was in high school, and that was.....OMG, that was 17 YEARS AGO!!!!!
> 
> Quick, pass me some of those "cold meds"!!!!



 

I be sick

Watch it mister. I have been called a cup licker before.


----------



## black562

Carrieannew said:


> I be sick
> 
> Watch it mister. I have been called a cup licker before.



Now, the bottle says "one cup", not repeated shots!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> Now, the bottle says "one cup", not repeated shots!!!



I do not follow directions well


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Wait, I made an edit apparantly after you quoted me....go back and have a re-read.



Even better -


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> *Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways.
> 
> Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.
> *



Adorable Carrie. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Adorable Carrie. Thanks for sharing!



Smelcome


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Carrieannew said:


> *Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways.
> 
> Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awww...adorable!  

I'm back at home w/my 8th grader (yes, next year my baby is in high school!!   )

School called and she's still not feeling well.  Stopped by the store and got some different cold meds so maybe this will help.  And me and me bum leg...we're a pair today!


----------



## Carrieannew

KyDerbyMan said:


> Awww...adorable!
> 
> I'm back at home w/my 8th grader (yes, next year my baby is in high school!!   )
> 
> School called and she's still not feeling well.  Stopped by the store and got some different cold meds so maybe this will help.  And me and me bum leg...we're a pair today!



Aww hope she feels better

I am only in my second day of feelin like butt and its not fun. And I need to manage working till 5, doing laundry, packing and finishing my final paper for school... tonight! Yikes


----------



## ahoff

We have another week here before school starts.  I think I am looking forward to it much more than my son is!

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## disneydeb

Originally Posted by Carrieannew  
Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways. 

Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.






oh she looked adorable carrie


----------



## CoMickey

Carrieannew said:


> *Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways.
> 
> Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



She is Adorable!  Brought back happy memories from when I used to humiliate my daughter and take pictures of her in front of the bus and the school!   I was sad that I wasn't in AZ on Monday to take pics of her on her first day of her sophmore year at college.   Wow how time flies!  Enjoy every minute!


----------



## sand2270

Aww Carrie...I remember my DD's first day of school "sniff"



Carrieannew said:


> *Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways.
> 
> Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sand2270

CoMickey said:


> She is Adorable!  Brought back happy memories from when I used to humiliate my daughter and take pictures of her in front of the bus and the school!   I was sad that I wasn't in AZ on Monday to take pics of her on her first day of her sophmore year at college.   Wow how time flies!  Enjoy every minute!



well shoot you could have sent me to get those pictures!!


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Awww...adorable!
> 
> I'm back at home w/my 8th grader (yes, next year my baby is in high school!!   )
> 
> School called and she's still not feeling well.  Stopped by the store and got some different cold meds so maybe this will help.  And me and me bum leg...we're a pair today!




My DD has been home sick too.  Must be the "I didn't have enough summer break" cold going around.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneydeb said:


> oh she looked adorable carrie



Thanks Deb!



CoMickey said:


> She is Adorable!  Brought back happy memories from when I used to humiliate my daughter and take pictures of her in front of the bus and the school!   I was sad that I wasn't in AZ on Monday to take pics of her on her first day of her sophmore year at college.   Wow how time flies!  Enjoy every minute!



Hello Ms CA hehehehe  How are things? I heard there is a hot bartender Angy and I are supposed to find at OKW I believe. Details please hehe



sand2270 said:


> Aww Carrie...I remember my DD's first day of school "sniff"



It feels like her first day was just last year. I dont understand where all the time has gone


----------



## MATTERHORN

Carrieannew said:


> *Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways.
> 
> Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know the feeling!  It's sad, yet also exciting. My oldest started 
3rd grade this week and now I also have a kindergartener!! Crazy how time flies, I still can't hardly believe I have "3" kids!!

I hope she has a great day!!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> My DD has been home sick too.  Must be the "I didn't have enough summer break" cold going around.



Great! I was up all night with DS who got sick late last night!! Must seriously be something going around already!!  

Hope all that are sick feel better soon! 

Andrea


----------



## Carrieannew

MATTERHORN said:


> I know the feeling!  It's sad, yet also exciting. My oldest started
> 3rd grade this week and now I also have a kindergartener!! Crazy how time flies, I still can't hardly believe I have "3" kids!!
> 
> I hope she has a great day!!!
> 
> Andrea



Thanks Andrea!

Hope yours get better quick

Maybe its the Dis... infecting us hehe


----------



## MATTERHORN

Carrieannew said:


> Thanks Andrea!
> 
> Hope yours get better quick
> 
> Maybe its the Dis... infecting us hehe



Yeah, the DIS has no mercy!! You never know when and where it will strike!! 

Andrea


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> *Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways.
> 
> Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.
> 
> *


----------



## GIR-Prototype

I'm leaving today!!

Don't give your kids a complex, to most kids it is just another day of school; only some of the particulars are different. First days of new classes only becomes a big deal because parents make it one. Any Psychologist will tell you that in today's world, children don't need any more stress. Personally as a kid, I made it a point to point out to my parents that it was only a big deal to them; that if anyone should be worried and stressing, it should be the person going to class, and since I wasn't they should relax.


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Great! I was up all night with DS who got sick late last night!! Must seriously be something going around already!!
> 
> Hope all that are sick feel better soon!
> 
> Andrea



Oh no, not sick...I hope he feels better soon!!!

Oh dear...oh D-D-D-D-DEAR OH DEAR


----------



## black562

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm leaving today!!
> 
> Don't give your kids a complex, to most kids it is just another day of school; only some of the particulars are different. First days of new classes only becomes a big deal because parents make it one. Any Psychologist will tell you that in today's world, children don't need any more stress. Personally as a kid, I made it a point to point out to my parents that it was only a big deal to them; that if anyone should be worried and stressing, it should be the person going to class, and since I wasn't they should relax.



This rather DEEP thought is coming from someone who is SKIPPNG SCHOOL to take a Disney Vacation!!!!

I just thought I'd point that out...say, what's that ticker say at the bottom, you yea.....THIS TIME TOMORROW WE'LL BE AT THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> This rather DEEP thought is coming from someone who is SKIPPNG SCHOOL to take a Disney Vacation!!!!
> 
> I just thought I'd point that out...say, what's that ticker say at the bottom, you yea.....THIS TIME TOMORROW WE'LL BE AT THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!




Tomorrow, tomorrow is only a day away!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm leaving today!!
> 
> Don't give your kids a complex, to most kids it is just another day of school; only some of the particulars are different. First days of new classes only becomes a big deal because parents make it one. Any Psychologist will tell you that in today's world, children don't need any more stress. Personally as a kid, I made it a point to point out to my parents that it was only a big deal to them; that if anyone should be worried and stressing, it should be the person going to class, and since I wasn't they should relax.



No stress, just internal for us parents!! It's hard to watch them grow up and you can't understand until you've done it!! Hopefully one day we'll be reminding you of that sound advice!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> Oh no, not sick...I hope he feels better soon!!!
> 
> Oh dear...oh D-D-D-D-DEAR OH DEAR



Thanks me too!! It's hard when they aren't completely old enough to tell you EXACLTY what's wrong. But hands in the mouth a lot saying his "froat hurts" and coughing usually equals sore throat!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

...and the foot saga continues...

I developed a lovely little bump underneath the skin that I noticed yesterday.  My doctor got me in today and my poor DD had to watch me wince in pain as the doctor kept pushing on.  She finally came over and patted my hand like it will be ok mommy.   

So foot is wrapped again...and I am being referred to a podiatrist.  All I wanted to do was make a pot roast!!!


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks me too!! It's hard when they aren't completely old enough to tell you EXACLTY what's wrong. But hands in the mouth a lot saying his "froat hurts" and coughing usually equals sore throat!!
> 
> Andrea



Aww poor baby


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks me too!! It's hard when they aren't completely old enough to tell you EXACLTY what's wrong. But hands in the mouth a lot saying his "froat hurts" and coughing usually equals sore throat!!
> 
> Andrea



awwww...


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> ...and the foot saga continues...
> 
> I developed a lovely little bump underneath the skin that I noticed yesterday.  My doctor got me in today and my poor DD had to watch me wince in pain as the doctor kept pushing on.  She finally came over and patted my hand like it will be ok mommy.
> 
> So foot is wrapped again...and I am being referred to a podiatrist.  All I wanted to do was make a pot roast!!!



Aww...well, would you settle for a nice brownie sundae?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> This rather DEEP thought is coming from someone who is SKIPPNG SCHOOL to take a Disney Vacation!!!!
> 
> I just thought I'd point that out...say, what's that ticker say at the bottom, you yea.....THIS TIME TOMORROW WE'LL BE AT THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!





MATTERHORN said:


> No stress, just internal for us parents!! It's hard to watch them grow up and you can't understand until you've done it!! Hopefully one day we'll be reminding you of that sound advice!
> 
> Andrea



Fair enough!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Aww...well, would you settle for a nice brownie sundae?




yes please...can you get that over here on your way to Disney?


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> yes please...can you get that over here on your way to Disney?



Rob...we gotta take the long way around!!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Rob...we gotta take the long way around!!!!



Yeah!!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Yeah!!



<-----be there in 29 hours!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> <-----be there in 29 hours!!!




Uhh...yeah???

LOL


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Uhh...yeah???
> 
> LOL



Alright ALRIGHT....JUST for you.  

Rob, tell Pepper Potts to fire up the jet!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Alright ALRIGHT....JUST for you.
> 
> Rob, tell Pepper Potts to fire up the jet!!!



not sure if my driveway is big enough...you may have to do a fly by and throw it out the window with a little parachute.

It's raining brownie sundaes!!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> not sure if my driveway is big enough...you may have to do a fly by and throw it out the window with a little parachute.
> 
> It's raining brownie sundaes!!



No No No...jet lands at the airport.....corporate limo is waiting!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> <-----be there in 29 hours!!!



Joe, I'll help you drive, but you'll be footing the bill for everything.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Hey, if you are going all that way, you'd better stop here too!

Andrea


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey, if you are going all that way, you'd better stop here too!
> 
> Andrea



SIGH...Pepper isn't going to like this.

But at least I can do craps at Caesars!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Don't forget to airdrop one for me as you fly over!

Oh...better make that two.  Don't want to upset STELLA!! now, do I?


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Don't forget to airdrop one for me as you fly over!
> 
> Oh...better make that two.  Don't want to upset STELLA!! now, do I?




It's so nice of you to look out for your...scooter....LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Don't forget to airdrop one for me as you fly over!
> 
> Oh...better make that two.  Don't want to upset STELLA!! now, do I?



Well we wouldn't want to do that!! I guess I'd better not put that  in her tailpipe then!!



sand2270 said:


> It's so nice of you to look out for your...scooter....LOL



Yeah, he's a regular old gem! She'll do nothing but burn you...remember "high maintenance!" 

Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> Well we wouldn't want to do that!! I guess I'd better not put that  in her tailpipe then!!



She's talented.  She'd just turn it into banana bread or banana pudding!



> Yeah, he's a regular old gem! She'll do nothing but burn you...remember "high maintenance!"
> 
> Andrea



Her gears did slip a bit last night on the way home. Had to twist the clutch handle and pop her back into gear!


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> not sure if my driveway is big enough...you may have to do a fly by and throw it out the window with a little parachute.
> 
> It's raining brownie sundaes!!



Glad you added the parachute or you might have a bump on your other foot!!   



MATTERHORN said:


> Well we wouldn't want to do that!! I guess I'd better not put that  in her tailpipe then!!
> Andrea



One of my favorite movies.


----------



## CoMickey

sand2270 said:


> well shoot you could have sent me to get those pictures!!



Darn! I should have thought of that! I missed out on yet another year to humilate her!  Last year I made her stand by the ASU sign near the stadium while a 'gazillion' (her words) cars drove by!   'Smile, just one more picture, I promise.'


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Well we wouldn't want to do that!! I guess I'd better not put that  in her tailpipe then!!



Well you've asked for it yet again.  I AIN'T FALLIN' FOR NO BANANA IN MY TAILPIPE!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqzNFnEjr_c


----------



## CoMickey

Carrieannew said:


> Hello Ms CA hehehehe  How are things? I heard there is a hot bartender Angy and I are supposed to find at OKW I believe. Details please hehe



Ms. CA...LOL!  I guess that's what I get for always calling Bob, 'Mr. CA'  .  Things are great except for the packing part.  Have I said lately that I hate packing/moving!  But in the end it will be all so worth it! 

Yes...you all (two words  )must have a Turtle Krawl at the Gurgling Suitcase at OKW!  I think Angy has most of the details from another thread but you'll know when you see him...Ken the bartender.  He was only working a couple nights a week there and when I was there last year I saw him on Sunday and Monday night.  This year when Mr. CA and I went back to have an anniversary drink he was there but not working, socializing with some regulars at OKW on July 4th which was a Friday. Have a great time!!  Feel better soon!


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> This rather DEEP thought is coming from someone who is SKIPPNG SCHOOL to take a Disney Vacation!!!!



LOL I was thinking that as I was catching up...



black562 said:


> I just thought I'd point that out...say, what's that ticker say at the bottom, you yea.....THIS TIME TOMORROW WE'LL BE AT THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!



have a safe trip and a lot of fun!


Vicki, with packing, it can be fun... after all, you will have help in a couple days... how many more weekends?? 2??? Its an adventure!


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Vicki, with packing, it can be fun... after all, you will have help in a couple days... how many more weekends?? 2??? Its an adventure!



Hi Sha!  He'll be here this weekend but I am not planning on doing any packing...it's our last weekend to enjoy and have fun in Denver as a resident!  I can't wait to get out!  With the DNC I've been staying on my side of downtown far away from the crazyness! There are so many police and swat teams downtown you'd think we were under attack and I guess Obama just landed at DIA so the fun will begin.    Although it's crazy and traffic is terrible this has been great for our little 'cow town'.   

Yes, two more weekends after this one!  And then just three weekends until a weekend at DL!!

How are things with you?  BTW - I may be coming to WDW in Feb. - hijacking part of my parents two weeks in Orlando.  Not sure if Mr. CA will be coming or not but I am seriously considering it!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Hi Sha!  He'll be here this weekend but I am not planning on doing any packing...it's our last weekend to enjoy and have fun in Denver as a resident!  I can't wait to get out!  With the DNC I've been staying on my side of downtown far away from the crazyness! There are so many police and swat teams downtown you'd think we were under attack and I guess Obama just landed at DIA so the fun will begin.    Although it's crazy and traffic is terrible this has been great for our little 'cow town'.
> 
> Yes, two more weekends after this one!  And then just three weekends until a weekend at DL!!
> 
> How are things with you?  BTW - I may be coming to WDW in Feb. - hijacking part of my parents two weeks in Orlando.  Not sure if Mr. CA will be coming or not but I am seriously considering it!



I would stay out that mess too.... LOL...

I hope you have a good time this weekend! And I will get there when you are here in February


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> She's talented.  She'd just turn it into banana bread or banana pudding!
> 
> 
> 
> Her gears did slip a bit last night on the way home. Had to twist the clutch handle and pop her back into gear!



Well I can't imagine that she would be very good company in the kitchen!! And you shouldn't twist clutches and tell!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

CoMickey said:


> Ms. CA...LOL!  I guess that's what I get for always calling Bob, 'Mr. CA'  .  Things are great except for the packing part.  Have I said lately that I hate packing/moving!  But in the end it will be all so worth it!
> 
> :



Hope you have a wonderful goodbye weekend in Denver!! It will be so worth it, and then we'll get to meet up more since I'm there all the time!!  

Andrea


----------



## CoMickey

MATTERHORN said:


> Hope you have a wonderful goodbye weekend in Denver!! It will be so worth it, and then we'll get to meet up more since I'm there all the time!!
> 
> Andrea



Thank you!  Yes, it will be so much fun meeting you and everyone else who is able to make trips to DL!  I have an AP already!  

AND we have plans to come to Vegas in early December so if you're around you can meet up with us.


----------



## buena vista

Hi all!

Busy day today.. public hearing, etc. blah blah blah as Carrie would say if she weren't ready to take a not-so-solo trip to the world. 

Bon voyage to the boys from westbygodvirginia! I know you guys will have a great time! 

I heard from Darcy, Brandon and Patty and from what I could understand with all the background noise they were having a great time at the Studios today!  

Vicki.. all the best with Mr CA!  Love the gurgling suitcase! 

Healing thoughts to all you ailing DISers and your families!


----------



## CoMickey

buena vista said:


> Vicki.. all the best with Mr CA!  Love the gurgling suitcase!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!  Me too - I have always loved the Gurgling Suitcase but after meeting Mr. CA there I have a reason to love it even more!   I know Carrie and Angy will have fun there if they get a chance to go!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

This update is brought to you from my iPhone. For that matter all of my posts today have been made from my phone. 

We're on the road and in Virginia heading south safe and sound so far.

Not only am I on my way to the World, I got the opportunity to talk with a beautiful lady. How lucky am I?


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening eveyone....How was your day?  I do know that some of you must never work..I had so many pages to scan through.... 




black562 said:


> Gee, thanks alot.  Just for that, Flat Amy has to spend the night shut up in the suitcase!!!  That'll teach you to get the name wrong!!!!



Why punish Flat Amy for what I said..... 



buena vista said:


> I think you're confusing Flat Amy with Flat Teresa..



Excused me...but I don't considered myself.....FLAT...... 



Emtgirljen said:


> Old old old old old old....


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> *Gosh hate to interupt the inside talk but I will anways.
> 
> Kayla had her first day of school today. 5th grade. I really dont know where the past 10 years went. I cried, now it could be all the cold meds I am doped up on since I dont normally. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was a cry on the first day of school mommy too, until we started to homeschool  
I have 7th, 5th, and 3 yr old preschooler this year  

Congrats to Kayla (you look beautiful!) and Mommy!


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> This update is brought to you from my iPhone. For that matter all of my posts today have been made from my phone.
> 
> We're on the road and in Virginia heading south safe and sound so far.
> 
> Not only am I on my way to the World, I got the opportunity to talk with a beautiful lady. How lucky am I?




Gee thanks Rob, I appreciate the compliment.

Oh wait...we didn't talk on the phone tonight.

Hmm...LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning my lovely dispeeps.  Its thursday morning and I am at the Boardwalk.  My son and I got this odd-shaped room which is HUGE.  Its so big it looks like it is missing furniture.  I don't believe this is one of the refreshed rooms as it still looks like the pictures I have seen of the old rooms but it is very clean and tidy.  I am loving the space.  I forgot to take pictures last night so I will do that this morning.

Yesterday was a fun afternoon at DHS and then relaxed on my balcony with my feet up.  My son ordered a pizza so we ate pizza for dinner then he ran off to Epcot while I relaxed.  I am letting him decide what we do this morning after he gets up but I think he wants to rent a surrey bike and ride it around and then explore the resort.  This has been quite a relaxing trip overall.  Very slow paced with just enough action to really enjoy ourselves.  

Well I am off to shower and get dressed. . .want to take a stroll on the boardwalk to get coffee and something from the bakery for breakfast. . .

You all have a great day now. . .


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

My name's Jim, age 45, single.

I love Disney.  I think I'm an 8 on this scale.

If I was looking, I'd look for an 8.

Jim


----------



## ttester9612

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name's Jim, age 45, single.
> 
> I love Disney.  I think I'm an 8 on this scale.
> 
> If I was looking, I'd look for an 8.
> 
> Jim



 Jim to the wonderful world of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney, Part 2" thread.  Glad to have you join us..feel free to jump right in and comment on posts and share your love for Disney....


----------



## Jenroc

Carrieannew said:


> Thanks mel!
> 
> Next year I am going to be the parent of a middle schooler



I feel your pain, Carrie.  My DS begins grade 8 on Tuesday and I know he is in no way prepared for his future in high school next yera.  I hope his teacher this year is amazing !!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.....I pray you have a GLORIDOUS DAY.

Angy and Carrie, your down to what  one day?  Here's a  dance for you...wish I was joining you.


----------



## disneykip

Good Morning!!

Darcy - your trip sounds great so far.  It is nice to have a trip where you aren't rushing and have time to relax.  Enjoy your day!!

Angy/Carrie - you are almost there.  Can't wait to hear about it.

WV Boys - hope you arrive safely and waiting patiently to hear the adventures of Flat Amy.      


Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my lovely dispeeps.  Its thursday morning and I am at the Boardwalk.  My son and I got this odd-shaped room which is HUGE.  Its so big it looks like it is missing furniture.  I don't believe this is one of the refreshed rooms as it still looks like the pictures I have seen of the old rooms but it is very clean and tidy.  I am loving the space.  I forgot to take pictures last night so I will do that this morning.
> 
> Yesterday was a fun afternoon at DHS and then relaxed on my balcony with my feet up.  My son ordered a pizza so we ate pizza for dinner then he ran off to Epcot while I relaxed.  I am letting him decide what we do this morning after he gets up but I think he wants to rent a surrey bike and ride it around and then explore the resort.  This has been quite a relaxing trip overall.  Very slow paced with just enough action to really enjoy ourselves.
> 
> Well I am off to shower and get dressed. . .want to take a stroll on the boardwalk to get coffee and something from the bakery for breakfast. . .
> 
> You all have a great day now. . .





Hey Darcy, isn't the BW great?  My favorite place at DW.  Can walk to JR, and a morning walk to the bakery is a nice way to start the day! 

Don't run anyone over with the surry!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good Morning Peeps!!!

Happy Thursday!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Busy day today.. public hearing, etc. blah blah blah as Carrie would say if she weren't ready to take a not-so-solo trip to the world.




Yeah ready... not.. not at all. My no ready plan has failed me this time.



CoMickey said:


> buena vista said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki.. all the best with Mr CA!  Love the gurgling suitcase!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!  Me too - I have always loved the Gurgling Suitcase but after meeting Mr. CA there I have a reason to love it even more!   I know Carrie and Angy will have fun there if they get a chance to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurgling suitcase?? So dont know what I missed hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsduck101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a cry on the first day of school mommy too, until we started to homeschool
> I have 7th, 5th, and 3 yr old preschooler this year
> 
> Congrats to Kayla (you look beautiful!) and Mommy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Duckie! Thanks so much. I dont know what it was about this year. Still like to think it was the cold meds. Or maybe cause its her last year before middle school. That just sounds so wrong. Thanks again duckie good to see you.
> 
> 
> 
> CoMickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. CA...LOL!  I guess that's what I get for always calling Bob, 'Mr. CA'  .  Things are great except for the packing part.  Have I said lately that I hate packing/moving!  But in the end it will be all so worth it!
> 
> Yes...you all (two words  )must have a Turtle Krawl at the Gurgling Suitcase at OKW!  I think Angy has most of the details from another thread but you'll know when you see him...Ken the bartender.  He was only working a couple nights a week there and when I was there last year I saw him on Sunday and Monday night.  This year when Mr. CA and I went back to have an anniversary drink he was there but not working, socializing with some regulars at OKW on July 4th which was a Friday. Have a great time!!  Feel better soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. As long as Angy knows the plans. See once booze hits my list. I can't be held responsible. At least my roomie isnt a fish with booze like my past few trips. Maybe I wont end up in a lawn chair. We shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain, Carrie.  My DS begins grade 8 on Tuesday and I know he is in no way prepared for his future in high school next yera.  I hope his teacher this year is amazing !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It goes so fast dosent it. I hope he gets a great teacher and has an awesome  year!
> 
> 
> 
> ttester9612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone.....I pray you have a GLORIDOUS DAY.
> 
> Angy and Carrie, your down to what  one day?  Here's a  dance for you...wish I was joining you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TT I love you  and miss your posts. Hows your boyfriend
> Yup one day. After work I have to make a few quick stops, drop Kayla off with my mom/brother and then I am heading to Rhode Island tonight to stay at a hotel near the airport. Carrie getting to RI for a 7am flight tomorrow was so not gonna happen. So this should work out well. And I know Angy is busy busy with work in Charlotte but will be home tonight and posting I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> disneykip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning!!
> 
> Darcy - your trip sounds great so far.  It is nice to have a trip where you aren't rushing and have time to relax.  Enjoy your day!!
> 
> Angy/Carrie - you are almost there.  Can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> WV Boys - hope you arrive safely and waiting patiently to hear the adventures of Flat Amy.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning!!! Oh you will hear all about it. Well.. some stuff that happens in disney does stay in disney. But we plan to take lots of photos
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

*Whew I think I got everyone. 

Good Morning Peeps!!!!! 

Who's going to disney tomorrow... I is I is!!!!! hehehe

So I got 2/3 of what I needed to get done last night actually done. Which means I will be working on my final paper for school at work and submiting it by 5 hehe 

Mel guess what boarding pass I got !!!!!   A 16    Rock on!!! I think I finally got this shiznit down. 

And packing.. yeah... my wait till the last minute approach failed me. Somehow between my home and the laundry mat I lost a pair of Capri's.. yeah.. and I alreayd realized I forgot q-tips. But i did make a list yesterday... It just got left on my desk at work  

Hows everyone else?*


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope all are doing well!! 

Things are wonderful still here! I should be getting ready for work but have had some distractions LOL

Cait....       I had  dream about sharks!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my lovely dispeeps.  Its thursday morning and I am at the Boardwalk.  My son and I got this odd-shaped room which is HUGE.  Its so big it looks like it is missing furniture.  I don't believe this is one of the refreshed rooms as it still looks like the pictures I have seen of the old rooms but it is very clean and tidy.  I am loving the space.  I forgot to take pictures last night so I will do that this morning.
> 
> Yesterday was a fun afternoon at DHS and then relaxed on my balcony with my feet up.  My son ordered a pizza so we ate pizza for dinner then he ran off to Epcot while I relaxed.  I am letting him decide what we do this morning after he gets up but I think he wants to rent a surrey bike and ride it around and then explore the resort.  This has been quite a relaxing trip overall.  Very slow paced with just enough action to really enjoy ourselves.
> 
> Well I am off to shower and get dressed. . .want to take a stroll on the boardwalk to get coffee and something from the bakery for breakfast. . .
> 
> You all have a great day now. . .



Sounds like you are having one awesomely relaxed Disney trip!!  It's like the anti-commando trip!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope all are doing well!!
> 
> Things are wonderful still here! I should be getting ready for work but have had some distractions LOL
> 
> Cait....       I had  dream about *scrod*!!!!!!!




There...fixed that for you!


----------



## black562

We're heading out of Savannah now, only a few more hours til we arrive at the Happiest Place on Earth.  Fiirst some breakfast, then a quick stop at the Florida Welcome Center (where I've been just recently told I'm a VIP) and on to Disney.

Interesting story...when we arrived at our suite here in Savannah, the night manager was already expecting me and said she had been looking for a limo to pull up to the door.  That's what I get for having a few friends in high places I suppose...but funny story none the less.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Next stop....the World!


----------



## Sha

Joe and Rob.. have fun!!!!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Gurgling suitcase?? So dont know what I missed hehe.



This is the Gurgling Suitcase.. it's a very small walk up bar at the back of the OKW hospitality house just off the main pool area. It's very casual and with the steel drum music and the laid back atmostphere it's a great place to ease into vacation mode.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Almost the end of the week.  Hope those who have left for our Happy Place have a safe trip, and Carrie and Angy have a great time. 

I still have a little bit to wait, but it will get here eventually....lol  Just for Steve and Mason.....trips not for 1 month 26 days, and half packed.  Lists made...lol




Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope all are doing well!!
> 
> Things are wonderful still here! I should be getting ready for work but have had some distractions LOL
> 
> Cait....       I had  dream about sharks!!!!!!!



LOL....ya know I may not have had dreams about sharks...but had crazy dreams none the less....we must be on the same wave lenght girlie.


----------



## CoMickey

buena vista said:


> This is the Gurgling Suitcase.. it's a very small walk up bar at the back of the OKW hospitality house just off the main pool area. It's very casual and with the steel drum music and the laid back atmostphere it's a great place to ease into vacation mode.



Thanks for posting this pic!  Happy, happy memories! Carrie and Angy now you can easily find it!


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> This is the Gurgling Suitcase.. it's a very small walk up bar at the back of the OKW hospitality house just off the main pool area. It's very casual and with the steel drum music and the laid back atmostphere it's a great place to ease into vacation mode.



See thats all I need some photos! Thanks Tom

Got it! I am sure we will stumble there at some point I mean stop there


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> Joe and Rob.. have fun!!!!



I hear and obey! 
We're 6 miles out from the Florida line!


----------



## libertybell7

GIR-Prototype said:


> I hear and obey!
> We're 6 miles out from the Florida line!




Wow! Theses guys are getting me excited about my upcoming trip... 

Keep it coming guys... 

And of course Darcy's reports a well...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

libertybell7 said:


> Wow! Theses guys are getting me excited about my upcoming trip...
> 
> Keep it coming guys...
> 
> And of course Darcy's reports a well...



Well, we are in Florida now, and our next stop after a gas station is WDW!!


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Well, we are in Florida now, and our next stop after a gas station is WDW!!



I'm so excited for you guys!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yay for getting to Florida guys!  I did that roadtrip  couple of weeks ago, and nothing beats the feeling of arriving to Florida, knowing that you are almost there.. only one more gas stop and then directly there! Enjoy it gentlemen! Give Mickey a kiss for me, I miss him already!!! Don't forget to slip him the tongue. LOL 

And enjoy the crazy Florida Interstate drivers, I swear I was driving 85 mph and people were blowing by me like I was standng still!


----------



## libertybell7

GIR-Prototype said:


> Well, we are in Florida now, and our next stop after a gas station is WDW!!




Cool! Thats what im talking about...


----------



## sand2270

For anyone there...how is the weather?  I know Darcy has been giving some updates.  I am beginning to understand why they offer free dining at this time of year LOL.


----------



## sand2270

...and of course I don't want to forget Angy and Carrie...have a blast!

I've already said it but I can't wait to hear about everyone's trips.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well, it is hurricane season, so the weather there is always hit or miss in August.  When I was there in August 2005, it was sunny hot and humid, about 90-95 and Katrina hit the day after I left.  When I was just there, it was either sunny, humid and 85-90 or raining, humid, and 80-90... And Fay hit while I was there...lol   When you plan a trip in August, you take chances with the weather.  I have to say that my two August trips had the worst weather, but we had the best times while we were there.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well, it is hurricane season, so the weather there is always hit or miss in August.  When I was there in August 2005, it was sunny hot and humid, about 90-95 and Katrina hit the day after I left.  When I was just there, it was either sunny, humid and 85-90 or raining, humid, and 80-90... And Fay hit while I was there...lol   When you plan a trip in August, you take chances with the weather.  I have to say that my two August trips had the worst weather, but we had the best times while we were there.



oh yeah...I think as long as you know what to expect than you will still have a good time.  Plus being in DisneyWorld in hurricane season is probably better than home anytime


----------



## KyDerbyMan

GIR-Prototype said:


> Well, we are in Florida now, and our next stop after a gas station is WDW!!



Shoulda got gas in GA...around Brunswick or so.  It's higher in FL!


----------



## libertybell7

sand2270 said:


> For anyone there...how is the weather?  I know Darcy has been giving some updates.  I am beginning to understand why they offer free dining at this time of year LOL.






http://www.wftv.com/weather/index.html


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> being in DisneyWorld in hurricane season is probably better than home anytime


EXACTLY!


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> This is the Gurgling Suitcase.. it's a very small walk up bar at the back of the OKW hospitality house just off the main pool area. It's very casual and with the steel drum music and the laid back atmostphere it's a great place to ease into vacation mode.



Thanks for the pic Tom - can't wait to stay there in Sept.

Angy/Carrie, Joe/Rob havea and awesome trip.
Darcy/Patty - love the daily updates, wish I was there now, but real soon.

Happry Thursday to eveyone else at work like me


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Happy Thursday Mel! I have a bad case of "Idontwanttoworkitis" today so I am DISing via my Palm, trying to not go cross eyed from my tiny little phone screen! lol 

But at least I showed up today.  Inside, I am still on vacation.


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> Well, we are in Florida now, and our next stop after a gas station is WDW!!



Thanks for the Florida sign!! Have a safe drive!!  

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Wow! Theses guys are getting me excited about my upcoming trip...
> 
> Keep it coming guys...
> 
> And of course Darcy's reports a well...



Good to see you on the thread Shawn! I hope you and your belle and the ducklings have great weather for your upcoming adventure!  



GIR-Prototype said:


> Well, we are in Florida now, and our next stop after a gas station is WDW!!



Keep it going boys! You've got a captive and appreciative audience here!!  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Give Mickey a kiss for me, I miss him already!!! Don't forget to slip him the tongue. LOL



LOL.. never a dull moment around here  



sand2270 said:


> being in DisneyWorld in hurricane season is probably better than home anytime



Got that right! I've never experienced a TS or hurricane there, but I did get caught in a wicked tropical downpour. Once you get past the 100% saturation point, it's actually not that bad.  



PirateMel said:


> Thanks for the pic Tom - can't wait to stay there in Sept.



You're gonna love it!


----------



## sand2270

Tom...great pictures!

The boys, Joe and Rob, made it.  I won't steal their thunder but they are off to a good start.  They keep sending me pictures on my phone and it looks like a beautiful day.  I just whined to me DD that I want to go to Disney now!!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Tom...great pictures!
> 
> The boys, Joe and Rob, made it.  I won't steal their thunder but they are off to a good start.  They keep sending me pictures on my phone and it looks like a beautiful day.  I just whined to me DD that I want to go to Disney now!!



me too, me too


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> me too, me too




Lots of sad Disers today LOL


----------



## buena vista

Thanks Amy.   I can't wait to hear the stories and see the Flat Amy pics!!  

As we're sharing good news, I've decided to take the AP plunge and go to WDW in late September!   Just for a few days (9/24-9/28.. early Wed. - early Sun.), but that's 3 full days plus most of Wednesday to take my AP out for a spin and play in the parks!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Thanks Amy.   I can't wait to hear the stories and see the Flat Amy pics!!
> 
> As we're sharing good news, I've decided to take the AP plunge and go to WDW in late September!   Just for a few days (9/24-9/28.. early Wed. - early Sun.), but that's 3 full days plus most of Wednesday to take my AP out for a spin and play in the parks!



Good for you! Have fun!!!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Thanks Amy.   I can't wait to hear the stories and see the Flat Amy pics!!
> 
> As we're sharing good news, I've decided to take the AP plunge and go to WDW in late September!   Just for a few days (9/24-9/28.. early Wed. - early Sun.), but that's 3 full days plus most of Wednesday to take my AP out for a spin and play in the parks!



aww sounds like so much fun!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good for you! Have fun!!!





sand2270 said:


> aww sounds like so much fun!!



Thanks .. I just have to do it.. It's been way too long since my last vacation and I can't wait 'til December.. not with a lime green AP voucher burning a hole in my wallet (literally)


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> I hear and obey!
> We're 6 miles out from the Florida line!



LOL I sent a message, but will post here. Michael Phelps will be in the MK for a parade around 1030 (??) so get there early! 

On Friday, Phelps, 23, will receive a hero's welcome at Walt Disney World during a special "America's Homecoming Parade," which a theme-park spokesperson describes as "a star-spangled salute amidst confetti and thousands of flag-waving fans."​ 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And enjoy the crazy Florida Interstate drivers, I swear I was driving 85 mph and *people were blowing by me like I was standng still*!



yes, many tend to do that



sand2270 said:


> For anyone there...how is the weather?



The Orlando based news has rain reported and heavy lightning (east of Universal)... Plus there are 2 named storms (Gustuv heading into Gulf towards LA, TX and Hannah that is heading Northeast towards Bahamas which we should see next week) and a wave or two behind her. 

I recommend this for weather: http://www.wesh.com/weather/index.html



KyDerbyMan said:


> Shoulda got gas in GA...around Brunswick or so.  It's higher in FL!



I agree... or in Daren, GA



sand2270 said:


> Lots of sad Disers today LOL



Not here!!!!  

WRISTBAND DISTRIBUTION ENDING 

SEPTEMBER 7, 2008 

Disney is eliminating the wristbands which have been in use for Disney Resort guests wishing to take advantage of evening Extra Magic Hours. Disney Resort guests will need to use their Resort ID's as proof of eligibility starting September 7.​


----------



## sand2270

Matty this is for you (I am posting this with Joe's permission)...


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Tom...great pictures!
> 
> The boys, Joe and Rob, made it.  I won't steal their thunder but they are off to a good start.  They keep sending me pictures on my phone and it looks like a beautiful day.  I just whined to me DD that I want to go to Disney now!!



Me too!! The video heading under the sign was the worst, wasn't it? I think I shed a tear!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Matty this is for you (I am posting this with Joe's permission)...



Thanks!! He sent that to my phone earlier!! All I have to say is "Oh, d, d, d, d, dear dear!"


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Me too!! The video heading under the sign was the worst, wasn't it? I think I shed a tear!
> 
> Andrea



I am getting Flat Amy pictures too but I will let the boys post those...though she does appear to be having a good time.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks!! He sent that to my phone earlier!! All I have to say is "Oh, d, d, d, d, dear dear!"
> 
> 
> Andrea



I figured he sent it to you too, but I thought it was so funny I wanted to post it.  Cracks me up.


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Thanks Amy.   I can't wait to hear the stories and see the Flat Amy pics!!
> 
> As we're sharing good news, I've decided to take the AP plunge and go to WDW in late September!   Just for a few days (9/24-9/28.. early Wed. - early Sun.), but that's 3 full days plus most of Wednesday to take my AP out for a spin and play in the parks!



Congrats on the upcoming trip.  I recently decided to go the weekend before you when a couple others are on a fact finding trip so I could meet up with them.  Apparently 3 trips until the end of the year wasn't enough.  Hope you have a great time. 



Sha said:


> LOL I sent a message, but will post here. Michael Phelps will be in the MK for a parade around 1030 (??) so get there early!
> 
> On Friday, Phelps, 23, will receive a hero's welcome at Walt Disney World during a special "America's Homecoming Parade," which a theme-park spokesperson describes as "a star-spangled salute amidst confetti and thousands of flag-waving fans."​
> 
> WRISTBAND DISTRIBUTION ENDING
> 
> SEPTEMBER 7, 2008
> 
> Disney is eliminating the wristbands which have been in use for Disney Resort guests wishing to take advantage of evening Extra Magic Hours. Disney Resort guests will need to use their Resort ID's as proof of eligibility starting September 7.​ [/COLOR][/FONT]



That would be fun to see Michael Phelps.    Hope someone gets pictures.  

I read about that.  Seems like anyone will be able to stay now.  Or are they checking your Resort ID on every ride?   Hmmm....


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> I am getting Flat Amy pictures too but I will let the boys post those...though she does appear to be having a good time.



Awww - come on - just one to tie us over?


----------



## sand2270

disneykip said:


> Awww - come on - just one to tie us over?



let me get permission


----------



## sand2270

disneykip said:


> Awww - come on - just one to tie us over?



ok I got permission...

here you go...


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> ok I got permission...
> 
> here you go...



Of course you have permission silly! It's YOUR face!!  

Andrea


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> ok I got permission...
> 
> here you go...



Flat Amy is starting out the trip right!!


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Of course you have permission silly! It's YOUR face!!
> 
> Andrea



Good point ROFL!!!  I asked if it was ok because I know how fun it is to get back and post stories and pictures.  I didn't want to ruin that experience for them.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Good point ROFL!!!  I asked if it was ok because I know how fun it is to get back and post stories and pictures.  I didn't want to ruin that experience for them.



No, I know!! This is just like a sneak preview of sorts so everyone can get excited for what's to come!!

Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

Angy, Carrie, Darcy, Patty, Joe, and Rob....enjoy your time in Disney..wish I could be there to...



buena vista said:


> This is the Gurgling Suitcase.. it's a very small walk up bar at the back of the OKW hospitality house just off the main pool area. It's very casual and with the steel drum music and the laid back atmostphere it's a great place to ease into vacation mode.



Thanks Tom for the pics.  I'll have to check that place out in Dec... 



sand2270 said:


> Lots of sad Disers today LOL



I'm with you....very sad....have to wait until Oct before I'm there.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Flat Amy is partying already!! LOL  I love it!!!

I actually started my trip report to combat my feelings of envy to those there/going soon, and the post trip blues.  The link is in my siggy if anyone wants to read it.


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> As we're sharing good news, I've decided to take the AP plunge and go to WDW in late September!   Just for a few days (9/24-9/28.. early Wed. - early Sun.), but that's 3 full days plus most of Wednesday to take my AP out for a spin and play in the parks!




AP's can get addicting Tom.  I am thinking of an October trip to visit Thelma and Louise and co.  Real good airfare but no available rooms yet.

Did the Sox make it three in a row?


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> Congrats on the upcoming trip.  I recently decided to go the weekend before you when a couple others are on a fact finding trip so I could meet up with them.  Apparently 3 trips until the end of the year wasn't enough.  Hope you have a great time.



Thanks Kip!!  I'll probably see you in December!! Looks like our dates overlap then.



ahoff said:


> AP's can get addicting Tom.  I am thinking of an October trip to visit Thelma and Louise and co.  Real good airfare but no available rooms yet.
> 
> Did the Sox make it three in a row?



NO, the Sox blew it today!  .. and I think you're right about the AP.. I was really thinking I'd have the discipline to wait until December too.. ha! Oh well.. 



ttester9612 said:


> Thanks Tom for the pics.  I'll have to check that place out in Dec...


You're welcome T! .. it's a cool place. I love OKW.. it's just so laid back and friendly. It even says so on the welcome sign. Conch Flats, Population: friendly .



sand2270 said:


> ok I got permission...
> 
> here you go...



Thanks Amy .. I can't tell if Flat Amy is there to protest the closing of the PI clubs or if she's there for one last hurrah!.. probably the latter


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Thanks Amy .. I can't tell if Flat Amy is there to protest the closing of the PI clubs or if she's there for one last hurrah!.. probably the latter



Right! She looks like one of those people on strike!! I applaud a woman able to pull off the cardboard sign look!  


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Right! She looks like one of those people on strike!! I applaud a woman able to pull off the cardboard sign look!
> 
> 
> Andrea



i have to say my favorite part of today's trip updates was the phone call I received a little while ago.  Someone has had too much ghiradelli and midori sours and was a little hopped up on sugar!!

However, it was the first time I could understand everything Joe was saying on the phone...so I don't know if it was that he was using Darcy's phone or the sugar!

I think Joe's exact words were "I think I could go run a marathon right now!"

LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Thanks Amy.   I can't wait to hear the stories and see the Flat Amy pics!!
> 
> As we're sharing good news, I've decided to take the AP plunge and go to WDW in late September!   Just for a few days (9/24-9/28.. early Wed. - early Sun.), but that's 3 full days plus most of Wednesday to take my AP out for a spin and play in the parks!



and you had to do it the week after weekend after I left..  why cant you do it on the 12th.. huh...huh....huh.. who is she ??  hmmmm  Oh well.... Guess it is December then till I meet supposedly partner in crime...


----------



## ANTSS2001

and to all who are in the World... can I just tell you.. I am lime green in envy!!!  HAve a great time you guys!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning, DisFriends and DisPeeps, even through it is raining, which is much needed in this area. I hope everyone has a WONDERFUL DISNEY DAY!!!! 




ANTSS2001 said:


> and to all who are in the World... can I just tell you.. I am lime green in envy!!!  HAve a great time you guys!!!!



DITTO  

For those that are NOT in Disney, or on their way to Disney. . Please Stand Up and


----------



## Jenroc

I am so happy to see that everyone is having a great time in our Happy Place.  I will be leaving for my trip after 18 sleeps !!!  I can't believe my fact finding mission is almost here !!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well!! 

Happy Labor Day weekend!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Just wanted to drop by and tell Angy to have a safe trip and to have a great time!!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> and you had to do it the week after weekend after I left..  why cant you do it on the 12th.. huh...huh....huh..



Timmy, you know why... we discussed this at the "Capers R Us" planning meeting. Recon.. fact finding... divide and conquer.. oh.... you're just joking..  , nudge nudge, say no more! hehe



ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning, DisFriends and DisPeeps, even through it is raining, which is much needed in this area. I hope everyone has a WONDERFUL DISNEY DAY!!!!
> 
> DITTO
> 
> For those that are NOT in Disney, or on their way to Disney. . Please Stand Up and



Hi T!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Just wanted to drop by and tell Angy to have a safe trip and to have a great time!!



yep... Carrie and Angy have a safe trip!


Just for Jen and also for Timmy and the other group...

     
     
     *+*

    ​


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well!!
> 
> Happy Labor Day weekend!!!



Good morning Sha .. Unfortunately I have to work on Monday..big budget presentation to prepare for later in the week.  

BUT, I do have tomorrow and Sunday off, and the weather is supposed to be gorgeous here. Golf tournament on Sunday, and now I can start planning for my late September trip! yay!! 

and I'm hoping to live vicariously through Joe, Rob, Angy, Carrie, Darcy, Patty, and anyone else I've missed who's there this weekend!


----------



## buena vista

Jenroc said:


> I am so happy to see that everyone is having a great time in our Happy Place.  I will be leaving for my trip after 18 sleeps !!!  I can't believe my fact finding mission is almost here !!



yay for you Jen!  .. here's to reconnaissance missions!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I'm here.
In Niagara Falls.
Not Disney World.
 

Post trip blues are hitting me hard today.
I hope everyone else who is there/ going there soon has a great time though!!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'm here.
> In Niagara Falls.
> Not Disney World.
> 
> 
> Post trip blues are hitting me hard today.
> I hope everyone else who is there/ going there soon has a great time though!!!!



awww Tracy!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Timmy, you know why... we discussed this at the "Capers R Us" planning meeting. Recon.. fact finding... divide and conquer.. oh.... you're just joking..  , nudge nudge, say no more! hehe



Well........... I guess I can wait till December to cause havoc with you at the World... but for now... a big hug a big kiss and lots of happy thoughts coming your way for this upcoming trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



:wait till I meet you in December Bouy!!! and you think you're in trouble now !!!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> Well........... I guess I can wait till December to cause havoc with you at the World... but for now... a big hug a big kiss and lots of happy thoughts coming your way for this upcoming trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wait till I meet you in December Bouy!!! and you think you're in trouble now !!!



 Too funny  Thanks for the good wishes pahtneh!! mwah!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Too funny  Thanks for the good wishes pahtneh!! mwah!



hmmmm Tom.... errr hmmmm when it is time or almost time for you to go ...... errr hmmmm who is going to eat your bananas??????????????


----------



## PirateMel

Okay here I go  

       
      ​
Two weeks from today I will be on a plane  

Uh Tom, you will arrive in Sept, when I arrive home 

Have a safe and Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmm Tom.... errr hmmmm when it is time or almost time for you to go ...... errr hmmmm who is going to eat your bananas??????????????



excellent question.. you're always thinking!

a few ideas on that..

1. Mel will use them to make banana bread for the October trip (which unfortunately I can't make because of a friend's wedding that weekend). As long as she omits the banana liqueur, they should be fine.

2. I have a 50lb. weight limit for my checked bag, so I'll just pack the bananas and live on those, granola bars, and water until the Food and Wine festival opens up on Friday.

3. I'll drop them on the DIS floor and we can start a new photo thread of all the people who slip on them (ok, that's just plain mean.. sorry, scratch that one)


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> Okay here I go
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Have a safe and Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!



Mel.. dont forget to save me some banana bread.... "saving the vanilla bean tea for Mel's banana bread.. while eyeing I-95 route...


for now it is time for work.. off the weekend but working on Monday.... saving the drunks.. I mean lives...LOL


buena vista said:


> excellent question.. you're already thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I'll drop them on the DIS floor and we can start a new photo thread of all the people who slip on them (ok, that's just plain mean.. sorry, scratch that one)




ohhhhhhhhhhhhh  I like it.. I like it.  I do like it.... hmmmm I wonder who I can ask to walk through it     




"I didnt do it Tom planted it on me mind... I am the innocent one I swear to you officer  "


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Flat Amy is partying already!! LOL  I love it!!!
> 
> I actually started my trip report to combat my feelings of envy to those there/going soon, and the post trip blues.  The link is in my siggy if anyone wants to read it.




I know...if my best friend was not in town I can't say I wouldn't have booked a flight today and gotten my butt out there.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Okay here I go
> 
> 
> ​
> Two weeks from today I will be on a plane
> 
> Uh Tom, you will arrive in Sept, when I arrive home
> 
> Have a safe and Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!



I know Mel! I'm sorry I'm gonna miss you!  I have very few opportunities to get away this fall and this was the only time I could make it work. I think I'll get to see you briefly on the December trip.


----------



## MATTERHORN

PirateMel said:


> Okay here I go
> 
> 
> ​
> Two weeks from today I will be on a plane
> 
> Uh Tom, you will arrive in Sept, when I arrive home
> 
> Have a safe and Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!



Hooray!! It's getting close!!  Too bad you'll just miss Tom!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I know...if my best friend was not in town I can't say I wouldn't have booked a flight today and gotten my butt out there.



Yeah, with all these texts today, I was ready to hop on a plane too!! I suppose CPS could handle the children for a few days!!   

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

Just talked with Angy and Carrie and they're both in rare form  .. arrived this morning, have already been on ToT, RNR, and the new Toy Story ride. Darcy texted to announce it was orange slushie time. And I hear the WV boys are having a ball. 

It's tough to be on the bench for this one, but it sounds like the Single DISers are coming through for the team. I knew we could count on them!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Just talked with Angy and Carrie and they're both in rare form  .. arrived this morning, have already been on ToT, RNR, and the new Toy Story ride. Darcy texted to announce it was orange slushie time. And I hear the WV boys are having a ball.
> 
> It's tough to be on the bench for this one, but it sounds like the Single DISers are coming through for the team. I knew we could count on them!




Yeah i just got a picture of Flat Amy in an orange slushie pool.  And it appears Joe is another sugar high...he just asked me if I knew Epcot spins?  I called Darcy and she assured me she is taking care of them. 

You're right...wish I was there too but they are amusing the heck out of me.


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Hooray!! It's getting close!!  Too bad you'll just miss Tom!!
> 
> Andrea



We might have to have a local meet this fall. Combine it with a Patriots party or something.


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> We might have to have a local meet this fall. Combine it with a Patriots party or something.





I think there is a NYC meet planned.  Is that close enough?

Everyone have a great weekend!  I am heading out to a bike race tonight.   I have already ridden 40 miles today, what is another 20?


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> I think there is a NYC meet planned.  Is that close enough?
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend!  I am heading out to a bike race tonight.   I have already ridden 40 miles today, what is another 20?



good for you Augie!! I don't think I've ever gone more than 30 miles on a bike in one day. 

NYC is close enough for me.. 3-4 hours by train. My sister lives there and I'm planning on going there for Thanksgiving.


----------



## ahoff

That is not such a bad ride considering it takes almost 2 hours by train for me to get into the city.

Thelma and Louise are cooking something up for November, I hear.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Good morning Sha .. Unfortunately I have to work on Monday..big budget presentation to prepare for later in the week.



Im working on Monday too, but I offered  doing my favorite thing  wounds (will leave it at that so not to gross others out  )


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> I think there is a NYC meet planned.  Is that close enough?
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend!  I am heading out to a bike race tonight.   I have already ridden 40 miles today, what is another 20?





buena vista said:


> good for you Augie!! I don't think I've ever gone more than 30 miles on a bike in one day.
> 
> NYC is close enough for me.. 3-4 hours by train. My sister lives there and I'm planning on going there for Thanksgiving.





ahoff said:


> That is not such a bad ride considering it takes almost 2 hours by train for me to get into the city.
> 
> Thelma and Louise are cooking something up for November, I hear.



 
Wouldn't you boys love to know what T&L are cooking for NYC... 

NYC is about 4 hrs by train from DC.

Augie, enjoy your bike ride.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Greetings from the Pop Century!!
...and a good night to everyone; I've got to recharge for more fun in the World!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Wouldn't you boys love to know what T&L are cooking for NYC...
> 
> NYC is about 4 hrs by train from DC.
> 
> Augie, enjoy your bike ride.



dont forget to hunk that horn when you pass by Pa...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning my wonderful DISpeeps. ..greetings from the Boardwalk.  Leo, Patty and I were discussing just how much we are missing you and your humour on this trip. . .just not the same.  

Meeting the boys was fun, but I forgot how much newbies want to stop and look at EVERYTHING. . .Robert was having the time of his life, though we were rushing him quite a bit. . .

Yesterday was awesome.  We took on the Kilimanjaro Safaries and Expedition Everest like troopers. . .rode Primeval Whirl and Dinosaur and then had lunch at some famous bbq place. . .(you all know we were at Flame Tree, but I don't want to make it tooooooo easy for the boys).

After we went to Epcot and rode Spaceship Earth.  It was then that it became time for slushies. . .we created a VERY mini tower, finished our tour of nations and ended up going to Test Track where we had fun screaming our heads off, then on to Mission Space (orange side of course) where we pushed buttons and subjected our bodies to g-forces beyond belief. . .Afterward, a tour of "not so" California at Soarin.  The boys had to run off to Boatwrights for Dinner and we decided that we would head out to the hotel for some R and R.  My son of course decided we were all wimps and headed out for more fun. . .

Tomorrow I head home. . .back to reality. . .but at least its only for a short time, then I get to run to Disney for Food and Wine and MNSSHP.  Maybe I will get some relaxation in on that trip. . .ROFLMAO. . .probably not. . .

Off to dream land I go for a bit till I have to get up and pack. . .laters everyone. . .


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!!

Hope you are all having a good day! 

Rob hope you get recharged  Darcy hope you have fun today before you leave to head back home (and your son too). Carrie and others, hope you are all having a good time too!


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone.  Hope everyone in the world is having a wonderful time. Sounds like you are.well here i go with my dancing bananas since i can finally count that high. lol!


----------



## ANTSS2001

and there's just six bottles of beer!!!



(dont have anybody to go bananas with  so I opt for the beer  )


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning!

I love reading the updates from those at Disney - I really wish I was there not much longer - I can not wait 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> and there's just six bottles of beer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (dont have anybody to go bananas with  so I opt for the beer  )



timmy, timmy, timmy.. you know how it goes... you're supposed to take one down and pass it AROUND!


----------



## buena vista

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I love reading the updates from those at Disney - I really wish I was there not much longer - I can not wait
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



Good morning Char! It's good to see you weathered Fay!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> timmy, timmy, timmy.. you know how it goes... you're supposed to take one down and pass it AROUND!



Tom!!!!!!!!!!!  I thought you only go for bananas!!!!!!  

G'morning my dear partner in crime...... I was just thinkin' 'bout you 

      good thoughts... good thoughts.... and Angy and Carrie are both killing me.. they are on an EE binge!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buena vista

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone.  Hope everyone in the world is having a wonderful time. Sounds like you are.well here i go with my dancing bananas since i can finally count that high. lol!



 that banana kickline looks like the Chiquita Rockettes LOL


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> Tom!!!!!!!!!!!  I thought you only go for bananas!!!!!!
> 
> G'morning my dear partner in crime...... I was just thinkin' 'bout you
> 
> good thoughts... good thoughts.... and Angy and Carrie are both killing me.. they are on an EE binge!!!!!!!!!!!



so I hear! I'd be too if I were there!

and I'll admit to having more beer than bananas at home, but I hereby resolve to correct that imbalance by the end of the day!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> so I hear! I'd be too if I were there!
> 
> and I'll admit to having more beer than bananas at home, but I hereby resolve to correct that imbalance by the end of the day!



quiet morning.....


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> quiet morning.....



on the boards, yes.. at the world, no


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> on the boards, yes.. at the world, no



trueeee trueeee... I can hear Angy Roar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my wonderful DISpeeps. ..greetings from the Boardwalk.  Leo, Patty and I were discussing just how much we are missing you and your humour on this trip. . .just not the same.
> 
> Meeting the boys was fun, but I forgot how much newbies want to stop and look at EVERYTHING. . .Robert was having the time of his life, though we were rushing him quite a bit. . .
> 
> Yesterday was awesome.  We took on the Kilimanjaro Safaries and Expedition Everest like troopers. . .rode Primeval Whirl and Dinosaur and then had lunch at some famous bbq place. . .(you all know we were at Flame Tree, but I don't want to make it tooooooo easy for the boys).
> 
> After we went to Epcot and rode Spaceship Earth.  It was then that it became time for slushies. . .we created a VERY mini tower, finished our tour of nations and ended up going to Test Track where we had fun screaming our heads off, then on to Mission Space (orange side of course) where we pushed buttons and subjected our bodies to g-forces beyond belief. . .Afterward, a tour of "not so" California at Soarin.  The boys had to run off to Boatwrights for Dinner and we decided that we would head out to the hotel for some R and R.  My son of course decided we were all wimps and headed out for more fun. . .
> 
> Tomorrow I head home. . .back to reality. . .but at least its only for a short time, then I get to run to Disney for Food and Wine and MNSSHP.  Maybe I will get some relaxation in on that trip. . .ROFLMAO. . .probably not. . .
> 
> Off to dream land I go for a bit till I have to get up and pack. . .laters everyone. . .



Darcy, safe home to you and Brandon!  Great that you and the other DISers were able to connect there! I can't wait to see the pics when the Mountaineers get back!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> trueeee trueeee... I can hear Angy Roar!!!!!!!!!!



I think that was the Yeti


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> I think that was the Yeti



nnaaahh am sure it was Angy... I just got my Zounds system on !!!!!!!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> nnaaahh am sure it was Angy... I just got my Zounds system on !!!!!!!



yeah, but is it calibrated properly? I mean for all you know it could actually be the cockatoos taunting the tamarin monkeys.


----------



## ttester9612

Hello everyone.  I'm glad to hear that those in Disney are having so much FUN...wish I was there.

My sidekick has finally departed.  I have my cubicle all to myself....so now I'll be able to keep up with the posts during working (at least I hope so)... 




ANTSS2001 said:


> dont forget to hunk that horn when you pass by Pa...



If I'm going by train, I'll see if the conductor will blow the whistle... 



disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I love reading the updates from those at Disney - I really wish I was there not much longer - I can not wait
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



 Hi Char...long time since you've posted.  How have you been?


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Saturday!!!

Heading our shortly to meet up with Miss Mel....we are going to have lots of fun.

Hope all of our DisPeeps who are at the world are having Fab time.

Catch ya later


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Saturday!!!
> 
> Heading our shortly to meet up with Miss Mel....we are going to have lots of fun.
> 
> Hope all of our DisPeeps who are at the world are having Fab time.
> 
> Catch ya later



 Hi Cait....I pray Mel and you have FUN ....today......


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Cait....I pray Mel and you have FUN ....today......



Thanks T....I hope so I need to have some fun today


----------



## KyDerbyMan

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my wonderful DISpeeps. ..greetings from the Boardwalk.  Leo, Patty and I were discussing just how much we are missing you and your humour on this trip. . .just not the same.
> 
> Meeting the boys was fun, but I forgot how much newbies want to stop and look at EVERYTHING. . .Robert was having the time of his life, though we were rushing him quite a bit. . .
> 
> Yesterday was awesome.  We took on the Kilimanjaro Safaries and Expedition Everest like troopers. . .rode Primeval Whirl and Dinosaur and then had lunch at some famous bbq place. . .(you all know we were at Flame Tree, but I don't want to make it tooooooo easy for the boys).
> 
> After we went to Epcot and rode Spaceship Earth.  It was then that it became time for slushies. . .we created a VERY mini tower, finished our tour of nations and ended up going to Test Track where we had fun screaming our heads off, then on to Mission Space (orange side of course) where we pushed buttons and subjected our bodies to g-forces beyond belief. . .Afterward, a tour of "not so" California at Soarin.  The boys had to run off to Boatwrights for Dinner and we decided that we would head out to the hotel for some R and R.  My son of course decided we were all wimps and headed out for more fun. . .
> 
> Tomorrow I head home. . .back to reality. . .but at least its only for a short time, then I get to run to Disney for Food and Wine and MNSSHP.  Maybe I will get some relaxation in on that trip. . .ROFLMAO. . .probably not. . .
> 
> Off to dream land I go for a bit till I have to get up and pack. . .laters everyone. . .



Thanks for quick update!  Sounds like it's a total blast!


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> I do not follow directions well



hmmmm is that take directions well too


----------



## cdn ears

KyDerbyMan said:


> And as many times as I went to KI as a kid, I probably rode The Beast with some rain falling!



The Beast ...one of the better  wooden coasters around, and yes in the rain it does feel like you are getting shot at!!


----------



## cdn ears

MATTERHORN said:


> Great! I was up all night with DS who got sick late last night!! Must seriously be something going around already!!
> 
> Hope all that are sick feel better soon!
> 
> Andrea



Must have used a cup that was christened by the Queen of cup lickers herself..... I wonder who that could be????


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my wonderful DISpeeps. ..greetings from the Boardwalk.  Leo, Patty and I were discussing just how much we are missing you and your humour on this trip. . .just not the same.
> 
> Meeting the boys was fun, but I forgot how much newbies want to stop and look at EVERYTHING. . .Robert was having the time of his life, though we were rushing him quite a bit. . .
> 
> Yesterday was awesome.  We took on the Kilimanjaro Safaries and Expedition Everest like troopers. . .rode Primeval Whirl and Dinosaur and then had lunch at some famous bbq place. . .(you all know we were at Flame Tree, but I don't want to make it tooooooo easy for the boys).
> 
> After we went to Epcot and rode Spaceship Earth.  It was then that it became time for slushies. . .we created a VERY mini tower, finished our tour of nations and ended up going to Test Track where we had fun screaming our heads off, then on to Mission Space (orange side of course) where we pushed buttons and subjected our bodies to g-forces beyond belief. . .Afterward, a tour of "not so" California at Soarin.  The boys had to run off to Boatwrights for Dinner and we decided that we would head out to the hotel for some R and R.  My son of course decided we were all wimps and headed out for more fun. . .
> 
> Tomorrow I head home. . .back to reality. . .but at least its only for a short time, then I get to run to Disney for Food and Wine and MNSSHP.  Maybe I will get some relaxation in on that trip. . .ROFLMAO. . .probably not. . .
> 
> Off to dream land I go for a bit till I have to get up and pack. . .laters everyone. . .



Darcy...the text messages, phonecalls and pictures made my day yesterday.  It sounded like you guys were having a blast!!


----------



## sand2270

I wanted to show you guys that you don't have to go to Disney to see characters and celebrities.  My BFF is in town and last night we went to a bar near the University of Arizona called The Frog and Firkin.  This area is restaurants, shopping, etc right outside the Main Gate of the University.  This is one of our favorite places...and the tables are primarily outside.  U of A just got back in session and there was some kind of pep rally going on near the Frog.

We saw characters...the U of A mascots...






...and celebrities...yes that is David Hasselhoff. He was running all over the Main Street shopping area all night posing for pictures.  Guess his daughter goes there.  I didn't get a great picture because I didn't want my flash going off in peoples faces.  

We think he was trying to get a table...but this is Tucson not LA...they weren't going to kick anyone out for him LOL! They ended up going across the street.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I wanted to show you guys that you don't have to go to Disney to see characters and celebrities.  My BFF is in town and last night we went to a bar near the University of Arizona called The Frog and Firkin.  This area is restaurants, shopping, etc right outside the Main Gate of the University.  This is one of our favorite places...and the tables are primarily outside.  U of A just got back in session and there was some kind of pep rally going on near the Frog.
> 
> We saw characters...the U of A mascots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and celebrities...yes that is David Hasselhoff. He was running all over the Main Street shopping area all night posing for pictures.  Guess his daughter goes there.  I didn't get a great picture because I didn't want my flash going off in peoples faces.
> 
> We think he was trying to get a table...but this is Tucson not LA...they weren't going to kick anyone out for him LOL! They ended up going across the street.



Sands, OMG!! You saying that brought me back to my old days of cruisin Mill Ave in Tempe! Anyways, hope you had lots of fun last night, how long is BFF in town for?

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

cdn ears said:


> Must have used a cup that was christened by the Queen of cup lickers herself..... I wonder who that could be????



Yeah, no cup sharing going on here anymore!!   I'll make myself a mental note about the Queen!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Sands, OMG!! You saying that brought me back to my old days of cruisin Mill Ave in Tempe! Anyways, hope you had lots of fun last night, how long is BFF in town for?
> 
> Andrea



she is here through Monday.  Last night after Frog we went to the casino to check out a new club.  We got in line but were already thinking this isn't our scene than they started hassling me about my shoes.  I can't wear regular shoes because of my foot issue right now.  The guy said "you can't wear those shoes in here"...and I said "I have a foot injury...I'll go put my bandage back on but I can't wear regular shoes right now!!"  LOL.  After that I said I don't want to go in, so we just hung out at the casino for a bit than headed home.

Tonight is mexican food at ElCharro and bar hopping.  Tomorrow is Plush, where Thomas Ian Nicholas from American Pie is playing in his band.  My BFF was doing movie production stuff in LA for awhile and became friendly with him.  She promised him she would bring people to see his band Sunday...so should be interesting.  

Monday...is rest LOL.


----------



## buena vista

Amy, it's not WDW, but it looks and sounds fun  (except for your foot woes  ).


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Amy, it's not WDW, but it looks and sounds fun  (except for your foot woes  ).



I know...just trying to make myself feel better instead of wallowing in my jealousy LOL


----------



## ttester9612

OMG...Just got a call from Angy from TOT.  Carrie and her are on TOT right now and it has broken down......Their sitting there in the dark waiting for the doors to open... 

But for those that know Angy, she's ready to ride again as soon as she can get out..


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> I know...just trying to make myself feel better instead of wallowing in my jealousy LOL



I know.. I made cobb salad earlier. It's not the brown derby, but it makes me feel a little better.. now if I had caricatures on my walls.. lol


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> OMG...Just got a call from Angy from TOT.  Carrie and her are on TOT right now and it has broken down......Their sitting there in the dark waiting for the doors to open...
> 
> But for those that know Angy, she's ready to ride again as soon as she can get out..



  yeah I think Angy will be fine.. Carrie might need an adult beverage after this


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> OMG...Just got a call from Angy from TOT.  Carrie and her are on TOT right now and it has broken down......Their sitting there in the dark waiting for the doors to open...
> 
> But for those that know Angy, she's ready to ride again as soon as she can get out..





buena vista said:


> yeah I think Angy will be fine.. Carrie might need an adult beverage after this



Yes Carrie will need an "adult beverage" after this due to the fact that she probably hasn't stopped screaming since she got on it (that I can speak for) whereas Angy - haven't had the personal experience with her yet!!!


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Yes Carrie will need an "adult beverage" after this due to the fact that she probably hasn't stopped screaming since she got on it (that I can speak for) whereas Angy - haven't had the personal experience with her yet!!!



I've been on TOT with both...your right about Carrie needing a drink afterward (I'm right behind her).  As for Angy, she's laughing her head off right now.  She's the type that is taking pictures while on TOT of others (like me being scared to death)


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> I've been on TOT with both...your right about Carrie needing a drink afterward (I'm right behind her).  As for Angy, she's laughing her head off right now.  She's the type that is taking pictures while on TOT of others (like me being scared to death)



oh my gosh LOL!


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my wonderful DISpeeps. ..greetings from the Boardwalk.  Leo, Patty and I were discussing just how much we are missing you and your humour on this trip. . .just not the same.
> 
> After we went to Epcot and rode Spaceship Earth.  It was then that it became time for slushies. . .we created a VERY mini tower, finished our tour of nations and ended up going to Test Track where we had fun screaming our heads off, then on to Mission Space (orange side of course) where we pushed buttons and subjected our bodies to g-forces beyond belief. . .
> 
> Tomorrow I head home. . .back to reality. . .but at least its only for a short time, then I get to run to Disney for Food and Wine and MNSSHP.  Maybe I will get some relaxation in on that trip. . .ROFLMAO. . .probably not. . .



Awww...thanks guys. I miss you guys and the fun times too, but the daily phone calls definetly kept me in the loop and I felt like I was there with all of you.  

I'm sure you had a few slushies for me at France.

Were you 'sleeping' on Test Track again??  As far as Mission Space, orange side kicks a**! I think I was 'commander' when we were on it in May...always fun pushing those buttons.

Well...before you know it'll be Dec...but I have this feeling that I'll be seeing you before that...

Have fun and a safe trip home!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ttester9612 said:


> OMG...Just got a call from Angy from TOT.  Carrie and her are on TOT right now and it has broken down......Their sitting there in the dark waiting for the doors to open...
> 
> But for those that know Angy, she's ready to ride again as soon as she can get out..



I hope they get out before the rain hits!

The first band from Gustav is just across I-4 from Lake Buena Vista.


----------



## buena vista

KyDerbyMan said:


> I hope they get out before the rain hits!
> 
> The first band from Gustav is just across I-4 from Lake Buena Vista.



They did get caught in some driving rain on EE earlier today.. serves them right for riding it 5+ times  

Seriously though, Gustav looks bad. Let's hope it doesn't have Katrina-like effects.


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Char...long time since you've posted.  How have you been?



I have been fine - just really busy with the kids and I have actually been busy at work  and it has been really hard to keep up with the boards



buena vista said:


> yeah I think Angy will be fine.. Carrie might need an adult beverage after this



This is so true


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> I hope they get out before the rain hits!
> 
> The first band from Gustav is just across I-4 from Lake Buena Vista.





buena vista said:


> They did get caught in some driving rain on EE earlier today.. serves them right for riding it 5+ times
> 
> Seriously though, Gustav looks bad. Let's hope it doesn't have Katrina-like effects.



Yeah, I hope everyone stays safe tonight! 

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, I hope everyone stays safe tonight!
> 
> Andrea



It's a cat. 4 now with 150 mph winds, but could be a cat. 5 by the time it hits the Gulf Coast sometime on Monday. It looks like it's headed for LA and TX.


----------



## tolemommy

8 looking for an 8.


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> It's a cat. 4 now with 150 mph winds, but could be a cat. 5 by the time it hits the Gulf Coast sometime on Monday. It looks like it's headed for LA and TX.



Oh I do pray it doesn't turn into another Katrina...New Orleans just doesn't need that.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Oh I do pray it doesn't turn into another Katrina...New Orleans just doesn't need that.



You said it T.

There are a few DIS threads on Gustav.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1931582

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27244321

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27260579


----------



## disneydeb

prayers with everyone in gustavs path.   i have a question?  we have dancing bananas and beers on the wall for countdown to the world, but what we need is a countup for everyone coming back from the world, so we know when everyone gets back ok i'm bored it's tooo quiet here without Angy to liven things up!


----------



## cdn ears

disneydeb said:


> prayers with everyone in gustavs path.   i have a question?  we have dancing bananas and beers on the wall for countdown to the world, but what we need is a countup for everyone coming back from the world, so we know when everyone gets back ok i'm bored it's tooo quiet here without Angy to liven things up!



There are others of us around, but some of us work nights, weekends, holidays too!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello all, finally back from the world and settling in. . .my cat has taken up residence on my foot and has probably decided that if I try to leave home again, she may scratch my eyes out.    She always has a sitter but hey, she loves mommy. . .

Today at the world it RAINED. . .not a little, but that sideways rain that comes with wind.  I actually needed a jacket. . .kinda wierd for me when it is basically warm outside. . .

Its nice to be home. . .its nice to be home knowing I only have 3 weeks and 3 days till I am back at the world.

Later today is a sad day cause I take my son back to be with his father. . .I'd rather rot, but I know its what Brandon wants and its good for him.. . .

Back to reality guys. . .but at least not for long. . .

Hugs,

Darcy


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning from sunny and beautiful Niagara Falls!  This is the best time of year for weather here, with daytime highs pushing 80, and nighttime lows in the mid 50's.  I witnessed the most beautiful sunrise on my way home from work this morning, and it just made me smile as I thought about the fact that I get a paid night off tonight! Yay! I will be spending today doing yard work, cleaning my pool, and taking Tawney school shopping. School starts late here, not until Thursday.  

Gustav is looking very dangerous, and my thoughts and prayers are with anyone in his path.  I hope as many people as possible evacuate, and that New Orleans does not get the devastating damage like it did from Katrina. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## buena vista

Welcome Home Darcy! MNSSHP will be here before you know it!  

Deb, hang in there.. Angy is graciously sending updates offline, but ...um.. only some of it is postable  She and Carrie went to AC last night (before it closes ) and I only got one text message because Angy doesn't drunk text. Let's just say they were busy keeping up foreign relations.  

Tracy, the weather is gorgeous here too! Same deal - warm days, cool nights. I LOVE this time of year!

Golf tourney later but now I have to go out and walk Cleo.

Have a great morning everyone!


----------



## libertybell7

Glad to hear that you had a great time Darcy...

Ok now it's our turn...


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> they were busy keeping up foreign relations.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great morning everyone!




       I was asleep when I got the text about the Foreign Affairs New policies!!!!!!!!!



Well... Happy Sunday Peeps!!!  and now there's.......................

Five bottles of beer!!!


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all, finally back from the world and settling in. . .my cat has taken up residence on my foot and has probably decided that if I try to leave home again, she may scratch my eyes out.    She always has a sitter but hey, she loves mommy. . .
> 
> Today at the world it RAINED. . .not a little, but that sideways rain that comes with wind.  I actually needed a jacket. . .kinda wierd for me when it is basically warm outside. . .
> 
> Its nice to be home. . .its nice to be home knowing I only have 3 weeks and 3 days till I am back at the world.
> 
> Later today is a sad day cause I take my son back to be with his father. . .I'd rather rot, but I know its what Brandon wants and its good for him.. . .
> 
> Back to reality guys. . .but at least not for long. . .
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Darcy



Glad to hear that you had your bonding time with your son but now your cat will take over!!!

And yes welcome back to the "real world"


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Glad to hear that you had a great time Darcy...
> 
> Ok now it's our turn...



You guys have a great time.  I can't wait to get update texts. . .lol.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!! Hope you are all enjoying your weekend to the best you can!   



katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Saturday!!!
> 
> Heading our shortly to meet up with Miss Mel....we are going to have lots of fun.
> 
> Hope all of our DisPeeps who are at the world are having Fab time.
> 
> Catch ya later



I hope you both had a good time yesterday! I should have called when I was driving home  



KyDerbyMan said:


> The first band from Gustav is just across I-4 from Lake Buena Vista.



Yes band was definitely across I-4 and WDW  



cdn ears said:


> There are others of us around, but some of us work nights, weekends, holidays too!!



   



nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all, finally back from the world and settling in. . .my cat has taken up residence on my foot and has probably decided that if I try to leave home again, she may scratch my eyes out.    She always has a sitter but hey, she loves mommy. . .
> 
> Today at the world it RAINED. . .not a little, but that sideways rain that comes with wind.  I actually needed a jacket. . .kinda wierd for me when it is basically warm outside. . .
> 
> Its nice to be home. . .its nice to be home knowing I only have 3 weeks and 3 days till I am back at the world.
> 
> Later today is a sad day cause I take my son back to be with his father. . .I'd rather rot, but I know its what Brandon wants and its good for him.. . .
> 
> Back to reality guys. . .but at least not for long. . .
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Darcy



Darcy, what did you buy at the General Store on the Boardwalk yesterday at 2pm????  It was *too* good to resist in not saying Hi as you and your son (who went out the before you) came out, as I held the door.     

Yes, I ran down to WDW yesterday. I was invited to join a couple of the guys for dinner and hang with them. Which I debated about until Friday night. I met Flat Amy! She is awesome... The guys... ummm  (lets see if I get this right Rob) they are very nice and have a great sense of humor. Caffiene and sugar are a dangerous mix for Joe... and he tends to wander! I expected the men in white coats to arrive anytime! 

When I first got there I went to visit a friend, then to take pics at Sea Breeze Point but those where not great because of the downpour (drenched). I went to ESPN to watch some of the game  met a nice guy and talked with him for abit. Then I decided a poncho would be good. That is when I saw Darcy   I went back to my car after taking care of another thing to do on my list (drenched mid thighs down), drove to the Contemp and was going to take the Monorail over, but it was broken (offline) and may have to get towed back through. I decided not to wait. Walked over and got drenched again... It was fun!!! I really was LOL. Made me way through the smaller than normal parade crowd and found the guys outside Buzz. Went on Stitch as it is someones Fav character... then meandered in and out of some Mainstreet shops... dinner was delicious. I saw food porn shots in the making! Then to DTD for Joe to get his fix. Really fun to hang out with them.  Thanks for the invite Rob and Joe! Hope the rest of the trip is awesome!


----------



## Johnfish

Hey all thought I should ckeck in and let you all know i am still alive. I am having a tough time getting excited about my Dec trip hopefully I will get in the spirit as it gets closer.  Things are hectic at home so I dont know how often i will be able to post.  Hope all is well with everyone.


John


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!! Hope you are all enjoying your weekend to the best you can!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you both had a good time yesterday! I should have called when I was driving home
> 
> 
> 
> Yes band was definitely across I-4 and WDW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darcy, what did you buy at the General Store on the Boardwalk yesterday at 2pm????  It was *too* good to resist in not saying Hi as you and your son (who went out the before you) came out, as I held the door.
> 
> Yes, I ran down to WDW yesterday. I was invited to join a couple of the guys for dinner and hang with them. Which I debated about until Friday night. I met Flat Amy! She is awesome... The guys... ummm  (lets see if I get this right Rob) they are very nice and have a great sense of humor. Caffiene and sugar are a dangerous mix for Joe... and he tends to wander! I expected the men in white coats to arrive anytime!
> 
> When I first got there I went to visit a friend, then to take pics at Sea Breeze Point but those where not great because of the downpour (drenched). I went to ESPN to watch some of the game  met a nice guy and talked with him for abit. Then I decided a poncho would be good. That is when I saw Darcy   I went back to my car after taking care of another thing to do on my list (drenched mid thighs down), drove to the Contemp and was going to take the Monorail over, but it was broken (offline) and may have to get towed back through. I decided not to wait. Walked over and got drenched again... It was fun!!! I really was LOL. Made me way through the smaller than normal parade crowd and found the guys outside Buzz. Went on Stitch as it is someones Fav character... then meandered in and out of some Mainstreet shops... dinner was delicious. I saw food porn shots in the making! Then to DTD for Joe to get his fix. Really fun to hang out with them.  Thanks for the invite Rob and Joe! Hope the rest of the trip is awesome!



Oh my, I was in my own little world there at Screen Door and didn't see or recognize you.  Why didn't you say hello. . .I am sure I would have recognized you had I been paying attention.  We stopped in for water, soda and salt water taffy. . .yum.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh my, I was in my own little world there at Screen Door and didn't see or recognize you.  Why didn't you say hello. . .I am sure I would have recognized you had I been paying attention.  We stopped in for water, soda and salt water taffy. . .yum.  Sorry about that.



LOL... you must have been in a good place! I started too, really, but thought how funny it would be to post it. I had talked to a couple others who called me and they were lol too. I know I should have! forgive me???


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Sunday all..hope everyone is having a good one.  

Mel and I had a great time at the Casino, didn't get back to her place till almost 3.  Heading out in a bit to go scrapbook shopping...hey its not shoes, but just as dangerous..lol

Sha...thanks for the picks of Sea Breeze Point....gives me ideas  

Catch ya'll later



Sha said:


> Yes, I ran down to WDW yesterday. I was invited to join a couple of the guys for dinner and hang with them. Which I debated about until Friday night. I met Flat Amy! She is awesome... The guys... ummm  (lets see if I get this right Rob) they are very nice and have a great sense of humor. Caffiene and sugar are a dangerous mix for Joe... and he tends to wander! I expected the men in white coats to arrive anytime!
> 
> When I first got there I went to visit a friend, then to take pics at Sea Breeze Point but those where not great because of the downpour (drenched). I went to ESPN to watch some of the game  met a nice guy and talked with him for abit. Then I decided a poncho would be good. That is when I saw Darcy   I went back to my car after taking care of another thing to do on my list (drenched mid thighs down), drove to the Contemp and was going to take the Monorail over, but it was broken (offline) and may have to get towed back through. I decided not to wait. Walked over and got drenched again... It was fun!!! I really was LOL. Made me way through the smaller than normal parade crowd and found the guys outside Buzz. Went on Stitch as it is someones Fav character... then meandered in and out of some Mainstreet shops... dinner was delicious. I saw food porn shots in the making! Then to DTD for Joe to get his fix. Really fun to hang out with them.  Thanks for the invite Rob and Joe! Hope the rest of the trip is awesome!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> LOL... you must have been in a good place! I started too, really, but thought how funny it would be to post it. I had talked to a couple others who called me and they were lol too. I know I should have! forgive me???



The funny thing is I don't even remember having the door held, that is how much in my own little world I was. . .I was completely focused on getting things done cause we were leaving. . .lol.  Ya know, buy this, buy that, go shopping for this person. . .You are very forgivin. . .lol.  I think its absolutely hysterical myself. . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

Johnfish said:


> Hey all thought I should ckeck in and let you all know i am still alive. I am having a tough time getting excited about my Dec trip hopefully I will get in the spirit as it gets closer.  Things are hectic at home so I dont know how often i will be able to post.  Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> 
> John


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Darcy, what did you buy at the General Store on the Boardwalk yesterday at 2pm????  It was *too* good to resist in not saying Hi as you and your son (who went out the before you) came out, as I held the door.
> 
> Yes, I ran down to WDW yesterday. I was invited to join a couple of the guys for dinner and hang with them. Which I debated about until Friday night. I met Flat Amy! She is awesome... The guys... ummm  (lets see if I get this right Rob) they are very nice and have a great sense of humor. Caffiene and sugar are a dangerous mix for Joe... and he tends to wander! I expected the men in white coats to arrive anytime!
> 
> When I first got there I went to visit a friend, then to take pics at Sea Breeze Point but those where not great because of the downpour (drenched). I went to ESPN to watch some of the game  met a nice guy and talked with him for abit. Then I decided a poncho would be good. That is when I saw Darcy   I went back to my car after taking care of another thing to do on my list (drenched mid thighs down), drove to the Contemp and was going to take the Monorail over, but it was broken (offline) and may have to get towed back through. I decided not to wait. Walked over and got drenched again... It was fun!!! I really was LOL. Made me way through the smaller than normal parade crowd and found the guys outside Buzz. Went on Stitch as it is someones Fav character... then meandered in and out of some Mainstreet shops... dinner was delicious. I saw food porn shots in the making! Then to DTD for Joe to get his fix. Really fun to hang out with them.  Thanks for the invite Rob and Joe! Hope the rest of the trip is awesome!



The boys also have good personalities LOL.

Yeah based on the texts I have been getting sugar is Joe's equivalent of alcohol.  

Glad you got to meet to up with up them.  I have more pictures they asked me to post, will get to it later.


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Sunday all..hope everyone is having a good one.
> 
> Mel and I had a great time at the Casino, didn't get back to her place till almost 3.  Heading out in a bit to go scrapbook shopping...hey its not shoes, but just as dangerous..lol
> 
> Sha...thanks for the picks of Sea Breeze Point....gives me ideas
> 
> Catch ya'll later



Okay how do you have $ to shop with after going to the casino (or are you not telling us something else??) and secondly anytime two women go shopping it is DANGEROUS   no matter what they are out shopping for!!


----------



## dismem98

Hi all....

Like Darcy, glad to be home and sad at the same time.  Had a ball with Darcy as usual and meeting her son was fun.  Joe and Rob are a trip...really!!  Am sure Joe will continue his sugar trip with all the free dining they will be doing.

Was so much fun chatting with all during the days at the world.  Sorry that Leo was not there in person, but he was on the phone constantly with us.  Remembering good times as well with Shawn and Jill.  One day we will all do the redo meet.

Some of you know that my son is in New Orleans with the Fire Dept.  Just talked to him and he says it's eerie there.  The calm before the storm and this time the town is desserted.  They have been put on alert and told to carry fire arms.  Yikes!!  This storm is over twice as big as Katrina so they are worried. They worked all day and night getting the invalids out of town.  He's staying on the all alert so the guys with families can leave.  Never more proud of him and what he does than in a situation like this.

I know all of us are hoping that it all goes well and everyone will be safe.  


Patty


----------



## DisneyDreams21

dismem98 said:


> Some of you know that my son is in New Orleans with the Fire Dept.  Just talked to him and he says it's eerie there.  The calm before the storm and this time the town is desserted.  They have been put on alert and told to carry fire arms.  Yikes!!  This storm is over twice as big as Katrina so they are worried. They worked all day and night getting the invalids out of town.  He's staying on the all alert so the guys with families can leave.  Never more proud of him and what he does than in a situation like this.
> 
> I know all of us are hoping that it all goes well and everyone will be safe.
> 
> 
> Patty



Patty, please keep us updated--you have good reason to be proud of your son and my thoughts and respect are with all those who are in the front lines of this terrible hurricane.  If there's anything anyone of us can do, even from a thousand miles away, please let us know.


----------



## sand2270

dismem98 said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Like Darcy, glad to be home and sad at the same time.  Had a ball with Darcy as usual and meeting her son was fun.  Joe and Rob are a trip...really!!  Am sure Joe will continue his sugar trip with all the free dining they will be doing.
> 
> Was so much fun chatting with all during the days at the world.  Sorry that Leo was not there in person, but he was on the phone constantly with us.  Remembering good times as well with Shawn and Jill.  One day we will all do the redo meet.
> 
> Some of you know that my son is in New Orleans with the Fire Dept.  Just talked to him and he says it's eerie there.  The calm before the storm and this time the town is desserted.  They have been put on alert and told to carry fire arms.  Yikes!!  This storm is over twice as big as Katrina so they are worried. They worked all day and night getting the invalids out of town.  He's staying on the all alert so the guys with families can leave.  Never more proud of him and what he does than in a situation like this.
> 
> I know all of us are hoping that it all goes well and everyone will be safe.
> 
> 
> Patty



Scary that this could happen all over again.  I hope your son and everyone else is safe.


----------



## sand2270

Ok...Joe and Rob asked me to post a few more pictures for them...

Actually they asked me to post one...but the last two make me laugh so I told them I wanted to post them too.






Joe hopped up on sugar...don't know about you Matty...but I am getting a little scared for Vegas...we need to keep Joe away from the sugar LOL






Rob got a little wet...everytime I look at this picture I start cracking up...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Like Darcy, glad to be home and sad at the same time.  Had a ball with Darcy as usual and meeting her son was fun.  Joe and Rob are a trip...really!!  Am sure Joe will continue his sugar trip with all the free dining they will be doing.
> 
> Was so much fun chatting with all during the days at the world.  Sorry that Leo was not there in person, but he was on the phone constantly with us.  Remembering good times as well with Shawn and Jill.  One day we will all do the redo meet.
> 
> Some of you know that my son is in New Orleans with the Fire Dept.  Just talked to him and he says it's eerie there.  The calm before the storm and this time the town is desserted.  They have been put on alert and told to carry fire arms.  Yikes!!  This storm is over twice as big as Katrina so they are worried. They worked all day and night getting the invalids out of town.  He's staying on the all alert so the guys with families can leave.  Never more proud of him and what he does than in a situation like this.
> 
> I know all of us are hoping that it all goes well and everyone will be safe.
> 
> 
> Patty



Glad to know you had a great time at the World!! Your son is in my prayers, he is a good man for doing the work that he does.


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> Ok...Joe and Rob asked me to post a few more pictures for them...
> 
> Actually they asked me to post one...but the last two make me laugh so I told them I wanted to post them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe hopped up on sugar...don't know about you Matty...but I am getting a little scared for Vegas...we need to keep Joe away from the sugar LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob got a little wet...everytime I look at this picture I start cracking up...




After seeing these pictures why do memories of Larry, Darryl and Darryl come to mind???


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> After seeing these pictures why do memories of Larry, Darryl and Darryl come to mind???



LMAO!


----------



## NJGuy3

dismem98 said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Like Darcy, glad to be home and sad at the same time.  Had a ball with Darcy as usual and meeting her son was fun.  Joe and Rob are a trip...really!!  Am sure Joe will continue his sugar trip with all the free dining they will be doing.
> 
> Was so much fun chatting with all during the days at the world.  Sorry that Leo was not there in person, but he was on the phone constantly with us.  Remembering good times as well with Shawn and Jill.  One day we will all do the redo meet.
> 
> Some of you know that my son is in New Orleans with the Fire Dept.  Just talked to him and he says it's eerie there.  The calm before the storm and this time the town is desserted.  They have been put on alert and told to carry fire arms.  Yikes!!  This storm is over twice as big as Katrina so they are worried. They worked all day and night getting the invalids out of town.  He's staying on the all alert so the guys with families can leave.  Never more proud of him and what he does than in a situation like this.
> 
> I know all of us are hoping that it all goes well and everyone will be safe.
> 
> 
> Patty


Glad to hear you had a great time and returned home safely.

It was fun being part of the trip...well, not physically!  

Being that I was a firefighter, I know the feeling and can truly relate...your son will be in my thoughts and prayers. If there's anything I can do...don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Sha

I have heard on a couple reports that they think what will be worse for this storm is that it will move slow over land like Fay did for Florida and leave a lot of rain which will be worse for the levees.


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Okay how do you have $ to shop with after going to the casino (or are you not telling us something else??) and secondly anytime two women go shopping it is DANGEROUS   no matter what they are out shopping for!!



LMAO....funny haha...I gave myself $60 to play with, and came home with $52...do only lost $8....so not a bad night...lol....And Mel bought stuff, I resisted temptation...lol


----------



## ahoff

Glad everyone is home safe.  I hope NO does not get hit too hard this time.  Not a good way for a holiday weekend to end.

Sha, your little tale belongs on one of the other posts, maybe the 'hit on/picked up' thread?


----------



## Sha

ahoff said:


> Glad everyone is home safe.  I hope NO does not get hit too hard this time.  Not a good way for a holiday weekend to end.
> 
> Sha, your little tale belongs on one of the other posts, maybe the 'hit on/picked up' thread?



I probably should have, but going to keep that here with friends  and the rest to myself


----------



## libertybell7

dismem98 said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Like Darcy, glad to be home and sad at the same time.  Had a ball with Darcy as usual and meeting her son was fun.  Joe and Rob are a trip...really!!  Am sure Joe will continue his sugar trip with all the free dining they will be doing.
> 
> Was so much fun chatting with all during the days at the world.  Sorry that Leo was not there in person, but he was on the phone constantly with us.  Remembering good times as well with Shawn and Jill.  One day we will all do the redo meet.
> 
> Some of you know that my son is in New Orleans with the Fire Dept.  Just talked to him and he says it's eerie there.  The calm before the storm and this time the town is desserted.  They have been put on alert and told to carry fire arms.  Yikes!!  This storm is over twice as big as Katrina so they are worried. They worked all day and night getting the invalids out of town.  He's staying on the all alert so the guys with families can leave.  Never more proud of him and what he does than in a situation like this.
> 
> I know all of us are hoping that it all goes well and everyone will be safe.
> 
> 
> Patty



Patty,

We will redo the meet again soon...

You should be very proud of your son...We will keep him in our thoughts...


----------



## cdn ears

OK Sha I watched your ticker and without taking a speed reading course I think that you have ten events on there.  Is that correct???? 

Do you have shares in a  plantation down south??


----------



## PirateMel

dismem98 said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Like Darcy, glad to be home and sad at the same time.  Had a ball with Darcy as usual and meeting her son was fun.  Joe and Rob are a trip...really!!  Am sure Joe will continue his sugar trip with all the free dining they will be doing.
> 
> Was so much fun chatting with all during the days at the world.  Sorry that Leo was not there in person, but he was on the phone constantly with us.  Remembering good times as well with Shawn and Jill.  One day we will all do the redo meet.
> 
> Some of you know that my son is in New Orleans with the Fire Dept.  Just talked to him and he says it's eerie there.  The calm before the storm and this time the town is desserted.  They have been put on alert and told to carry fire arms.  Yikes!!  This storm is over twice as big as Katrina so they are worried. They worked all day and night getting the invalids out of town.  He's staying on the all alert so the guys with families can leave.  Never more proud of him and what he does than in a situation like this.
> 
> I know all of us are hoping that it all goes well and everyone will be safe.
> 
> 
> Patty



What a proud mother you must be to have such a dedicated son.  
Please keep us posted, and I will keep you in my prayers.

Melanie


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO....funny haha...I gave myself $60 to play with, and came home with $52...do only lost $8....so not a bad night...lol....And Mel bought stuff, I resisted temptation...lol



CDN, really funny.

I however made my annual donation to the tribe 
Scrapbooking is ALMOST as bad as my Disney hobby, but just as expensive.


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> OK Sha I watched your ticker and without taking a speed reading course I think that you have ten events on there.  Is that correct????
> 
> Do you have shares in a  plantation down south??




I believe you are right that there are 10... and that isnt for every trip either 
I think I should!


----------



## ttester9612

Johnfish said:


> Hey all thought I should ckeck in and let you all know i am still alive. I am having a tough time getting excited about my Dec trip hopefully I will get in the spirit as it gets closer.  Things are hectic at home so I dont know how often i will be able to post.  Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> John



Hi John.    Glad to see you are still around...



dismem98 said:


> Some of you know that my son is in New Orleans with the Fire Dept.  Just talked to him and he says it's eerie there.  The calm before the storm and this time the town is desserted.  They have been put on alert and told to carry fire arms.  Yikes!!  This storm is over twice as big as Katrina so they are worried. They worked all day and night getting the invalids out of town.  He's staying on the all alert so the guys with families can leave.  Never more proud of him and what he does than in a situation like this.
> 
> Patty



Patty, I know you are proud of you son and I pray that he will be kept safe.


----------



## dismem98

Thank you for all the well wishes with my son.  He just called with an update.  Starting to get some weather and they are still going on runs to get people out.  Though it's been down graded at this time still expecting a lot of weather and the levees might not hold.

He said the attitude is better tonight than this morning so it's a good sign.  Am sure it will be just some bad weather and this too shall pass.  Deja vu with Katrina though so am not getting anything done that  I need to, oh well!!

Hear Orlando is getting some rain.  Hope that doesn't   keep those there rom having fun!!

Patty


----------



## libertybell7

I'll be packing the old raincoat for sure next week...


----------



## Jenroc

To all my disfriends in the US and to all who have family in the southern states .....
I pray that all of you are safe and that you and your loved ones ride through the storm that is approaching unharmed.  I can not imagine what you are going through and my prayers go out to you all.  Please be safe !!!!

Jennifer


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> To all my disfriends in the US and to all who have family in the southern states .....
> I pray that all of you are safe and that you and your loved ones ride through the storm that is approaching unharmed.  I can not imagine what you are going through and my prayers go out to you all.  Please be safe !!!!
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well folks I am finally REALLY home, after taking my son back to California.  I was sad to see him go but I am REALLY glad to be home and trying to recoup as I have another trip coming up in a little over 3 weeks. . .

Patty, I am glad to hear that the storm has been downgraded a little bit.  Hopefully all the prayers are helping to keep it at bay. . .

To all in the World, hope you all manage to stay dry, well, unless you WANT to get wet. . .

I will eventually get around to posting some pictures. . .I don't have a lot but it was a good time.


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone! Hope you are all having a nice day today (or best you can). 

Dizmom0923 (Danielle) I pray you are doing okay and continued prayers for everyone getting effects from the storm.  

Paula are you doing okay down there??? I will check on you another way though.

Happy Birthday Tink901 (even if you arent online this weekend)


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone. I'm glad it's a Holiday, it was nice to sleep in (7am).  

I pray those down south are keeping safe and out of harms way.  I pray for those that are leaving Disney today that they will have a safe trip home.  I also pray for those heading to Disney that they have a safe and enjoyable trip to the World.


----------



## buena vista

Good morning everyone! I decided not to go into work today. There's plenty for me to do around here today. 

Cleo and I went on a 3 mile walk this morning. It's a beautiful day in Boston - first day of the month and a holiday which means it's a busy moving day for a lot of renters and students. Lots of moving activity all around the city this morning.

Thoughts and prayers to those in the path of Gustav. Looks like it's weakened some, but it's still a major storm. 

Grip hands


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone.  Hope everyone is well and that the storm goes away quickly so life can get back to normal.

Finally feel somewhat rested today though I am glad I don't have to go back to work till tomorrow night.  That will give me nearly two days of recovery time.  I think I'll just wing it for my September trip. . .Spend time in world showcase enjoying the different foods and wines from around the world and taking in some shows (of course I gotta ride some rides, after all, what is a trip to WDW without a little EE and TOT. . .not to mention RnR. . .lol).  

Anyway, I'll sort through my pictures and post a few for your viewing pleasure.  

Everyone have a great day and stay safe. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> of course I gotta ride some rides, after all, what is a trip to WDW without a little EE and TOT. . .not to mention RnR. . .lol.



There's no such thing as "*a little*" EE and ToT, not to mention RnR


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> There's no such thing as "*a little*" EE and ToT, not to mention RnR



Well, ya know. . .I gotta tell you though, in the course of 9 days my son and I rode EE about 8 times, RnR about 6 and TOT probably 6 as well.  So if I only do them once I would consider that "a little". . .roflmao. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Labor Day all~

Hope everyone is having a great weekend....pretty good one here.  Working today though...thinking it will be pretty slow.  Not a whole lot of people looking for Hallmark cards when they could be out BBQ'ing and drinking an ice cold Sam...lol

Keeping all eveyone in Gustav's path in my thoughts, hope he makes a quick and quite exit.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Good morning everyone! I decided not to go into work today. There's plenty for me to do around here today.
> 
> Cleo and I went on a 3 mile walk this morning. It's a beautiful day in Boston - first day of the month and a holiday which means it's a busy moving day for a lot of renters and students. Lots of moving activity all around the city this morning.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to those in the path of Gustav. Looks like it's weakened some, but it's still a major storm.
> 
> Grip hands




Wow, it is a beautiful morning here too! What a coincidence   lol
I didn't get nearly the work done yesterday that i had planned on, so today I will finish what needs to be done on the exterior of the house.  I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone, I hope everyone has a wonderful Labor day! I pray everyone is safe down south, What's everyone doing today?


----------



## disneykip

Good Morning Everyone!  

Hope everyone is safe from the storms.  My thoughts and prayers are with everyone.  

Teresa - I wish I was going that weekend too.  It would be so fun.  But, it will be fun the next weekend too.  

Tom - how was the golf tournament?  I understand the blowing off work thing.  It will be there tomorrow.  I wish I could sometimes but our stuff has weekly deadlines.  

Timmy - 4 days which really is like 3 days since you don't need to could today.   

Darcy - I understand the power riding vs. a little.  My niece and I did TOT 7 times when we went 3 years ago and the first thing she said when I told her I was taking her this year was "We will have to go on TOT 8 times since we did 7 last time".   

Sha - have fun at work. 

Everyone have a great day!!   Off to tailgate for the baseball game.  

Go Brewers!!!


----------



## cdn ears

Morning everyone.   Sorry but I can't remember the last Labour Day weekend that I have had off, but that also means more houework gets done --- yard,  , kitchen, groceries,,,

Except the rest of the week will be getting ready for a visit on Friday by Journey, Heart and Cheap Trick and that's when the temperature is going down and the rain starts!!

Sorry Darcy but only 6 times in 9 days for TOT seems a little wimpish - gotta do that in a day so you get all the different cycles

Thoughts are with those that are in Gustav and Hannas' path.


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> Tom - how was the golf tournament?  I understand the blowing off work thing.  It will be there tomorrow.  I wish I could sometimes but our stuff has weekly deadlines.



Thanks Kip.. today is actually a work holiday, so technically I'm not playing hookie. I was intending to go in and do some work, but I have a lot to do here as well. It's just too nice out to be at work. (sorry Cait)

Golf was fun! My game was.. unspectacular, but not bad,.. the weather was great, the camaraderie even better, and I finished with some money in my pocket. All in all a very good day!

Have fun at the game today! BTW, Sabbathia got scrod on that hit-error call. I hope they reverse that.


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> Sorry Darcy but only 6 times in 9 days for TOT seems a little wimpish - gotta do that in a day so you get all the different cycles



Well, you see, I made Brandon go to AK so many times that we didn't have time for more. . .lol.  But really, we were just comparison shopping. . .trying to figure out what we like or dislike about this one compared to the one in California.


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, you see, I made Brandon go to AK so many times that we didn't have time for more. . .lol.  But really, we were just comparison shopping. . .trying to figure out what we like or dislike about this one compared to the one in California.



Well as you have the newer TOT in California you have to let us know what the differences are OR I can see it now "get down here and try it yourself" coming on the return message


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, ya know. . .I gotta tell you though, in the course of 9 days my son and I rode EE about 8 times, RnR about 6 and TOT probably 6 as well.  So if I only do them once I would consider that "a little". . .roflmao. . .



Hey lady, glad you are home safe!! Sounds like you had a great trip! Call me later  

Andrea


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Timmy - 4 days which really is like 3 days since you don't need to could today.
> 
> 
> !!!



KIP!!!!!  G'morning !!!  I got the best news this morning... usually I am stuck doing doubles before my trip... well!!!!!! Super called and I am just doing my regular shift form today till thursday no pulling extra shift for this baby!!!!

and now there's for bottle of beer...


----------



## sand2270

morning all...hope everyone is having a great labor day!

We had a pretty bad storm here last night, I happened to be out with two of my friends.  The street we were on was totally flooded...as we were crossing the street from the restaurant to the bar (where my friend Chris's friend was playing) a car went by and totally nailed our other friend with a huge splash in a puddle.  

Chris and I were laughing so hard I almost pee'd my pants ROFL!!  He, our other friend, was ok...he said he didn't get that wet...I think he was saving face


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> Well as you have the newer TOT in California you have to let us know what the differences are OR I can see it now "get down here and try it yourself" coming on the return message



Yeah, what you said. . .lol.  But seriously, the biggest difference is the part in WDW where you move through the room to the place where the elevator drops. . .its ENTIRELY different in California and you never really know when the elevator is going to drop. . .until it does. . .lol


----------



## Sha

That was an easy few hours of work!!! Wooo hooo! 

Hows everyone this afternoon???

Cait, sorry that work will be slow... am sure there is something you can look at and plan with    

Got Hurricane Hanna now in the Atlantic... positive pixie dust to steer her clear of Timmys trip! (and others)


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> The street we were on was totally flooded...as we were crossing the street from the restaurant to the bar (where my friend Chris's friend was playing) a car went by and totally nailed our other friend with a huge splash in a puddle.
> 
> Chris and I were laughing so hard I almost pee'd my pants ROFL!!  He, our other friend, was ok...he said he didn't get that wet...I think he was saving face



It's always funny when it happens to someone else .. btw, the taxi drivers here in Boston are really good at that! I think they know exactly which streets have the biggest puddle pools when the storm drains are full, and they know exactly how to use them. I took evasive action once and was still hit by a puddle sniper. Not pretty.

Hope everyone's enjoying their Labor Day!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> It's always funny when it happens to someone else .. btw, the taxi drivers here in Boston are really good at that! I think they know exactly which streets have the biggest puddle pools when the storm drains are full, and they know exactly how to use them. I took evasive action once and was still hit by a puddle sniper. Not pretty.
> 
> Hope everyone's enjoying their Labor Day!!




I would pay to see you get soaked by a puddle sniper...LOL
Lots of money.
Lots.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I would pay to see you get soaked by a puddle sniper...LOL
> Lots of money.
> Lots.



 you'd have to .. I've become pretty good at avoiding them. Of course people are probably thinking "hey, what's with the dude walking the greyhound?!.. he keeps looking over his shoulder and walking funny."


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> you'd have to .. I've become pretty good at avoiding them. Of course people are probably thinking "hey, what's with the dude walking the greyhound?!.. he keeps looking over his shoulder and walking funny."



I have watched you walk so much from about 20 feet behind... it would be funny to watch you looking over your shoulder all paranoid and stuff while you run through the streets with Cleo....lol 

"Hey Tom, is the Boston Marathon this weekend?"


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have watched you walk so much from about 20 feet behind... it would be funny to watch you looking over your shoulder all paranoid and stuff while you run through the streets with Cleo....lol
> 
> "Hey Tom, is the Boston Marathon this weekend?"



yeah.. so.. I walk fast. .. it comes in handy when I'm doing the DIScathlon


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> yeah.. so.. I walk fast. .. it comes in handy when I'm doing the DIScathlon




  The DIScathlon?


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> The DIScathlon?



 what?!.. maybe it's not an official event yet, but it basically means park hopping all day and hitting the most popular rides. Actually, that'd be a good thread and maybe there's already been a discussion about it before.

I'm thinking the DIScathlon could include ToT, RnR, Space Mt, Splash Mt, BTMRR, Test Track, Soarin', Mission Space, EE and either Dinosaur or Kali River Rapids for the 10th "event".


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> what?!.. maybe it's not an official event yet, but it basically means park hopping all day and hitting the most popular rides. Actually, that'd be a good thread and maybe there's already been a discussion about it before.
> 
> I'm thinking the DIScathlon could include ToT, RnR, Space Mt, Splash Mt, BTMRR, Test Track, Soarin', Mission Space, EE and either Dinosaur or Kali River Rapids for the 10th "event".




Dinosaur! for sure!!!! I love that ride... We will have to DIScathlon in December...lol I've never attempted more than 3 parks in a day! LOL


----------



## ahoff

disneykip said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe from the storms.  My thoughts and prayers are with everyone.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!!   Off to tailgate for the baseball game.
> 
> Go Brewers!!!




Kip, if I remember, they are playing the Mets today.  If it was the Yankess playing I would definatly be pulling for the Brewers, but the Mets are a little different.  I usually root for the underdog, which I guess the Mets qualify for.
Guess I will find out tomorrow who won.


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> what?!.. maybe it's not an official event yet, but it basically means park hopping all day and hitting the most popular rides. Actually, that'd be a good thread and maybe there's already been a discussion about it before.
> 
> I'm thinking the DIScathlon could include ToT, RnR, Space Mt, Splash Mt, BTMRR, Test Track, Soarin', Mission Space, EE and either Dinosaur or Kali River Rapids for the 10th "event".




That sounds like a great idea, Tom.  I would go with Kali, unless it is cold out.  I tend to stay away from Splash Mt also in the cooler weather.


----------



## Sha

ahoff said:


> That sounds like a great idea, Tom.  I would go with Kali, unless it is cold out.  I tend to stay away from Splash Mt also in the cooler weather.



you cant stay away from Splash! plus in the cooler weather they turn of the extra water cannons that shoot


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> what?!.. maybe it's not an official event yet, but it basically means park hopping all day and hitting the most popular rides. Actually, that'd be a good thread and maybe there's already been a discussion about it before.
> 
> I'm thinking the DIScathlon could include ToT, RnR, Space Mt, Splash Mt, BTMRR, Test Track, Soarin', Mission Space, EE and either Dinosaur or Kali River Rapids for the 10th "event".



Hmmmm, sounds like a challenge. . .may have to work on that one for September.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Hope everyone had a great Labor Day Weekend!

I just spent the end of mine at an urgent care center.  Finally broke down to get some pain pills and anti-inflammatory pills for my compressed disc/pinched nerve.  It's been *killing* me most of this weekend.  

Sooo...we'll see how these do.  But, at least I got most of my  done and ended up getting a free burger at Red Robin tonight!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> yeah.. so.. I walk fast. .. it comes in handy when I'm doing the DIScathlon



Ok, Tom then what do we call that Disney marathon we had you running on your last trip which included golf, spiral waterslides, and a grand finish at the Gurgling Suitcase???  You did well with that one.

Oh, and I pulled off my own waterslide marathon in August, hitting the SSR, BCV, Typhoon Lagoon, and BWV slides multiple times...lol  Luckily Tracy was around for recovery sessions at Jellyrolls a few nights!


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hope everyone had a great Labor Day Weekend!
> 
> I just spent the end of mine at an urgent care center.  Finally broke down to get some pain pills and anti-inflammatory pills for my compressed disc/pinched nerve.  It's been *killing* me most of this weekend.
> 
> Sooo...we'll see how these do.  But, at least I got most of my  done and ended up getting a free burger at Red Robin tonight!



Hope you are feeling better KY!  Back problems stink!

MMM...banzai burger...I worked at that place in college...despite that I still like their food LOL


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok, Tom then what do we call that Disney marathon we had you running on your last trip which included golf, spiral waterslides, and a grand finish at the Gurgling Suitcase???  You did well with that one.
> 
> Oh, and I pulled off my own waterslide marathon in August, hitting the SSR, BCV, Typhoon Lagoon, and BCV slides multiple times...lol  Luckily Tracy was around for recovery sessions at Jellyrolls a few nights!



Hi Robin! Welcome back!  

I think we did call what I did a DIScathlon, but it was more of a sprint version. I think I did three parks (MK, EPCOT and Studios - hitting Splash Mt. Space Mt, TT, Soarin', Tot, & RnR), and the Gurgling Suitcase and sandcastle slide at OKW (at your urging I recall). It wasn't the standard olympic length, but it still kicked my butt . That swim felt soo good after running around all day!


----------



## sand2270

anyone in chat tonight?  I can't get in at all.


----------



## ahoff

I tried to go on the site and it would not open.   Oh well, I have some work here to keep busy with.  Bought a new sink at Home depot ttonight.


----------



## Sha

It appears that the site is down or gone (Midnite was trying to sell it)


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> It appears that the site is down or gone (Midnite was trying to sell it)



interesting...thanks!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> It appears that the site is down or gone (Midnite was trying to sell it)



Well she didn't try to sell to me. . .I would have bought. . .


----------



## Sha

I was flipping channels and came across a show on MTV about Super Sixteen Exiled or something... and had to LMAO. This girl from Bev Hills is being sent to the hills of Thailand to live in a village       I wish I could do that to my niece!


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Well she didn't try to sell to me. . .I would have bought. . .



She had someone who was interested in it, but it seems that it either didnt go through, or else he is killing it. I havent been heard back from her in awhile.


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hope everyone had a great Labor Day Weekend!
> 
> I just spent the end of mine at an urgent care center.  Finally broke down to get some pain pills and anti-inflammatory pills for my compressed disc/pinched nerve.  It's been *killing* me most of this weekend.
> 
> Sooo...we'll see how these do.  But, at least I got most of my  done and ended up getting a free burger at Red Robin tonight!



Still wondering exactly how you got that!!   Too bad you were in so much pain this weekend, I hope the drugs help!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Still wondering exactly how you got that!!   Too bad you were in so much pain this weekend, I hope the drugs help!
> 
> Andrea




If KYMan is in this bad of shape makes me wonder how Stella is doing??


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok, Tom then what do we call that Disney marathon we had you running on your last trip which included golf, spiral waterslides, and a grand finish at the Gurgling Suitcase???  You did well with that one.
> 
> Oh, and I pulled off my own waterslide marathon in August, hitting the SSR, BCV, Typhoon Lagoon, and BWV slides multiple times...lol  Luckily Tracy was around for recovery sessions at Jellyrolls a few nights!



So, why was Leo not with you . . .I thought he was supposed to be there. . .I thought we would all hook up?. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> If KYMan is in this bad of shape makes me wonder how Stella is doing??



He's banned from her for now, thank goodness!! She's no good for him I tell ya, no good! He did let his friend have a go with his wife though, can you believe that?   
Andrea


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Hi Robin! Welcome back!
> 
> I think we did call what I did a DIScathlon, but it was more of a sprint version. I think I did three parks (MK, EPCOT and Studios - hitting Splash Mt. Space Mt, TT, Soarin', Tot, & RnR), and the Gurgling Suitcase and sandcastle slide at OKW (at your urging I recall). It wasn't the standard olympic length, but it still kicked my butt . That swim felt soo good after running around all day!



Hey Tom! Thanks, I knew we put you on the wild sprint marathon but had forgotten about the 3 park adventure...Yes that was me gently prompting you to take a spin down the sandcastle slide (one of my favorites)   I spaced my waterslides out a bit more, but definitely did my time fending off 8 year-old line cutters at the slides!lol  



nurse.darcy said:


> So, why was Leo not with you . . .I thought he was supposed to be there. . .I thought we would all hook up?. . .



Huh?? 

Hey Darcy--would've liked to catch up with you too down there but I left w/o any contact info. I had an amazing time but the majority of it was with the munchkins though was I lucky to bribe my mother for the couple of escapes I managed with Tracy.  Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hey Tom! Thanks, I knew we put you on the wild sprint marathon but had forgotten about the 3 park adventure...Yes that was me gently prompting you to take a spin down the sandcastle slide (one of my favorites)   I spaced my waterslides out a bit more, but definitely did my time fending off 8 year-old line cutters at the slides!lol
> 
> 
> 
> Huh??
> 
> Hey Darcy--would've liked to catch up with you too down there but I left w/o any contact info. I had an amazing time but the majority of it was with the munchkins though was I lucky to bribe my mother for the couple of escapes I managed with Tracy.  Hope you had a great trip!



I did have a great week and a great trip.  Its just that the last info I had was that you two were hooking up at the End of your trip. . .guess that didn't go as planned.  Oh well, at least you got to go to JRs a couple times. . .


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hey Tom! Thanks, I knew we put you on the wild sprint marathon but had forgotten about the 3 park adventure...Yes that was me gently prompting you to take a spin down the sandcastle slide (one of my favorites)   I spaced my waterslides out a bit more, but definitely did my time fending off 8 year-old line cutters at the slides!lol



Yeah, you'd think those 8 year-olds would learn by now that kids come in all ages and sizes .

Good morning everyone.. busy day today, but it's gorgeous out and I have a Disney trip coming up in 3 weeks! Lots to do between now and then, but I'll be so ready for it. I already am!

I hope everyone is doing well, and that (non-palindromic) Hanna doesn't wreak havoc on the DISers going later this week!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!! Hope you are all starting out with a wonderful day today!!!

Things are going well here. And just counting down to the next couple trips this month  

Sad to say there is yet _another_ storm out there... may be named Josephine later today. We havent reached the peak of the season yet. That is on the 10th of this month.


----------



## ahoff

Happy Tuesday!  It's great to be back to work, one can only take so much of being on the beach.  Yesterday the surf was particularly rough, and i see in the paper today they are blaming it on Hurricane Hanna, which is far away but expected to bring us bad weather this coming weekend.

Hope everyone has a great day!  

Darcy, great picture, sounds like you had a great trip!


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Tuesday.  I hope everyone in Gustav's path, is breathing a sigh of relief.  I looks like from the weather reports up here, that a direct hit on NO was avoided.  

Talked to my Honey this morning and Gustav has made his way to AR, been raining all night, and again from the looks of the weather reports, he's gonna be getting some wind and rain for a bit now.

Hope everyone who is at Mickey gets home safely


----------



## GIR-Prototype

this post comes to you from the front gate of DHS, where Joe and I are waiting for the park to open.


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Tuesday everyone!

Hope everyone weathered the storm okay.

Here is my Tuesday dance - while keeping an eye on the weather.  Should have booked the trip for October instead of Sept 

     
    ​


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Happy Tuesday!  It's great to be back to work, one can only take so much of being on the beach.  Yesterday the surf was particularly rough, and i see in the paper today they are blaming it on Hurricane Hanna, which is far away but expected to bring us bad weather this coming weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Darcy, great picture, sounds like you had a great trip!



Thanks, I did have a great trip. . .and I am going back in 3 weeks. . .can't wait.


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks, I did have a great trip. . .and I am going back in 3 weeks. . .can't wait.



Damn...back in 3 weeks...lucky you!


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Damn...back in 3 weeks...lucky you!



I am telling you, that AP screams at me daily when it doesn't get used. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone weathered the storm okay.
> 
> Here is my Tuesday dance - while keeping an eye on the weather.  Should have booked the trip for October instead of Sept
> 
> 
> ​



Did you get what needed washed and put back in the suitcase???  Oh, did your Aunt find a bathing suit and a suit case?


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> I am telling you, that AP screams at me daily when it doesn't get used. . .



Your AP has been screaming at me lately also! It gets mad when I'm not there accompanying you...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Your AP has been screaming at me lately also! It gets mad when I'm not there accompanying you...



Dang, I knew it was loud but didn't realize it was that loud. . .lol. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang, I knew it was loud but didn't realize it was that loud. . .lol. . .



Louder than you think...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

this update comes from in front of 50's Prime Time; we've rode four rides so far!
We were the first people into Toy Story Midway Mania, then we got fast passes for Rockin Rollercoaster, went ahead and rode it, then I went on the Tower of Terror (and enjoyed it!), then Joe and I used the fast passes for a second run on the Rockin Rollercoaster.

Now we're waiting on the Indiana Jones show to start.


----------



## nurse.darcy

GIR-Prototype said:


> this update comes from in front of 50's Prime Time; we've rode four rides so far!



Only 4?. . .Its almost 11 there. . .lol.  Glad you guys are having a good time.


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone, 3 more weeks to go then i get to go to the world.soo excited, it's September! here go  my dancing banana"s. all together girls, Ready Set:


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone, 3 more weeks to go then i get to go to the world.soo excited, it's September! here go  my dancing banana"s. all together girls, Ready Set:



Hey deb, you will be there the same time as me. . .


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Did you get what needed washed and put back in the suitcase???  Oh, did your Aunt find a bathing suit and a suit case?



Yes, all repacked and good to go.
Aunt is going to give me hives  
I will go up this weekend and assist her


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon everyone.  

Glad to hear that everyone is safe. But then I haven't heard from Angy or Carrie...has anyone else...hopefully they made it home safely.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Glad to hear that everyone is safe. But then I haven't heard from Angy or Carrie...has anyone else...hopefully they made it home safely.



Hi T 

I heard that Carrie's home safely, but has to work both jobs today and is probably exhausted from her trip. Last I heard, Angy was still traipsing around the world, trying to cover the stuff she missed before she leaves later today.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!! Going back in on midnight shift after having one night off for the holiday felt like starting the shift all over again.  Anyone who has worked shiftwork knows the first midnight is always the hardest!!! LOL  I slept like a rock this morning!!!  Got up and picked up Tawney's uniform shirts for school, and grabbed an iced coffee (I love Tim Hortons!) to try an wake up a bit.  

Last month in the midst of my pool problems I purchased an automatic vacuum system.  It moves around the pool on its own and vacuums by itself.  Best purchase EVER!!!! Anyone who has a pool, get one.. they are amazing.  LOL I put it in last night before work, and when I woke up today, my pool is clean! Love it!!

Hope you all are having a great day!!


----------



## buena vista

What a depressing day at work.  I can't go into the details, but suffice to say I am so glad I booked a trip for later this month. I'm really gonna need it.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> What a depressing day at work.  I can't go into the details, but suffice to say I am so glad I booked a trip for later this month. I'm really gonna need it.



Awwwwwww   
Cheer up ... You will be in the World in 3 weeks!!!!!!! Sampling wine, and eating good food.  Going on rides, and smiling in the sun.  Laying by the pool and getting a tan.  Maybe you can even get a "Tropical Tom" picture


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> What a depressing day at work.  I can't go into the details, but suffice to say I am so glad I booked a trip for later this month. I'm really gonna need it.



Well luckily I brought back a stash of pixie dust last week so feel free to dip in-- 

I've only been back 5 days and am already going through Dis withdrawl....


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Awwwwwww
> Cheer up ... You will be in the World in 3 weeks!!!!!!! Sampling wine, and eating good food.  Going on rides, and smiling in the sun.  Laying by the pool and getting a tan.  Maybe you can even get a "Tropical Tom" picture



Thanks Tracy. I could definitely go for all of those right now.  



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Well luckily I brought back a stash of pixie dust last week so feel free to dip in--
> 
> I've only been back 5 days and am already going through Dis withdrawl....



Thanks Robin.. don't mind if I do..


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> What a depressing day at work.  I can't go into the details, but suffice to say I am so glad I booked a trip for later this month. I'm really gonna need it.



sorry you are having a bad day  

How bout a Flat Amy pic to cheer you up??

I believe she had one too many margaritas...


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> sorry you are having a bad day
> 
> How bout a Flat Amy pic to cheer you up??
> 
> I believe she had one too many margaritas...



Too cute - hope she enjoyed herself first


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> sorry you are having a bad day
> 
> How bout a Flat Amy pic to cheer you up??
> 
> I believe she had one too many margaritas...



Thanks Amy .. this is helpful. I'm picturing Joe on a sugar high doing the mexican hat dance around the sombrero while Rob takes the pic.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Thanks Amy .. this is helpful. I'm picturing Joe on a sugar high doing the mexican hat dance around the sombrero while Rob takes the pic.




he did mention something about doing a hamster dance the other night...but I have been trying to pretend I didn't hear that and get the image out of my head.


----------



## disneyfanx3

sand2270 said:


> sorry you are having a bad day
> 
> How bout a Flat Amy pic to cheer you up??
> 
> I believe she had one too many margaritas...



   I can't wait to read all about flat Amy's adventures


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> sorry you are having a bad day
> 
> How bout a Flat Amy pic to cheer you up??
> 
> I believe she had one too many margaritas...



Hahahaha can't speak for Tom, but that just brightened my day! LOLOLOL


----------



## buena vista

disneyfanx3 said:


> I can't wait to read all about flat Amy's adventures



You and me both Char  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha can't speak for Tom, but that just brightened my day! LOLOLOL



It did 



sand2270 said:


> he did mention something about doing a hamster dance the other night...but I have been trying to pretend I didn't hear that and get the image out of my head.



well, see now it's in writing and now the image is in our collective heads.. thanks a lot Amy LOL  

(seriously, thanks.. needed a good laugh this afternoon)


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> well, see now it's in writing and now the image is in our collective heads.. thanks a lot Amy LOL
> 
> (seriously, thanks.. needed a good laugh this afternoon)



glad I could help!


----------



## Davey Jones II

Hi, im a single guy from Canada who is planning a solo trip to WDW in mid-November. Anyone other Disney fanatics who are going to be there then?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> If KYMan is in this bad of shape makes me wonder how Stella is doing??



She's been laughing her headlight off!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> He's banned from her for now, thank goodness!! She's no good for him I tell ya, no good! He did let his friend have a go with his wife though, can you believe that?
> Andrea



Doesn't mean I can't go out to the garage and give her a good wash and wax!   


If I can get up outta bed, that is...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Davey Jones II said:


> Hi, im a single guy from Canada who is planning a solo trip to WDW in mid-November. Anyone other Disney fanatics who are going to be there then?




Hiya and Welcome!  
I wish I was going to be in the World then, but I am not going until December. Jump on in and tell us about yourself, this is a nice, funny group of people.


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> KIP!!!!!  G'morning !!!  I got the best news this morning... usually I am stuck doing doubles before my trip... well!!!!!! Super called and I am just doing my regular shift form today till thursday no pulling extra shift for this baby!!!!
> 
> and now there's for bottle of beer...



   That is great news!!!   



buena vista said:


> It's always funny when it happens to someone else .. btw, the taxi drivers here in Boston are really good at that! I think they know exactly which streets have the biggest puddle pools when the storm drains are full, and they know exactly how to use them. I took evasive action once and was still hit by a puddle sniper. Not pretty.
> 
> Hope everyone's enjoying their Labor Day!!



That is a youtube I would like to see.   



buena vista said:


> what?!.. maybe it's not an official event yet, but it basically means park hopping all day and hitting the most popular rides. Actually, that'd be a good thread and maybe there's already been a discussion about it before.
> 
> I'm thinking the DIScathlon could include ToT, RnR, Space Mt, Splash Mt, BTMRR, Test Track, Soarin', Mission Space, EE and either Dinosaur or Kali River Rapids for the 10th "event".



It definitely should be an official event.  I would definitely be in.   




KyDerbyMan said:


> Hope everyone had a great Labor Day Weekend!
> 
> I just spent the end of mine at an urgent care center.  Finally broke down to get some pain pills and anti-inflammatory pills for my compressed disc/pinched nerve.  It's been *killing* me most of this weekend.
> 
> Sooo...we'll see how these do.  But, at least I got most of my  done and ended up getting a free burger at Red Robin tonight!



Hope you are feeling better.   



MATTERHORN said:


> He's banned from her for now, thank goodness!! She's no good for him I tell ya, no good! He did let his friend have a go with his wife though, can you believe that?
> Andrea



 You always have the best comebacks!



GIR-Prototype said:


> this post comes to you from the front gate of DHS, where Joe and I are waiting for the park to open.



Sounds like you all are having a great time.  Can't wait to get the recaps from you both (and Flat Amy).   



nurse.darcy said:


> I am telling you, that AP screams at me daily when it doesn't get used. . .



Yours does that too?  I thought it was just mine.  And now I also have the lime green neon renewal certificate screaming at me too!!  They are double teaming me.   



buena vista said:


> What a depressing day at work.  I can't go into the details, but suffice to say I am so glad I booked a trip for later this month. I'm really gonna need it.



Hope you are having a better evening than work day.  Always nice to have a trip coming up to look forward to.  I know it helps me when work gets out of control.   



sand2270 said:


> sorry you are having a bad day
> 
> How bout a Flat Amy pic to cheer you up??
> 
> I believe she had one too many margaritas...



That is just hilarious.  Flat Amy is having a great trip.  Can't wait to hear what else she did on the trip.  


Whew - finally got caught up I think.
Hope everyone has a great evening!!!


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Thanks Amy .. this is helpful. I'm picturing Joe on a sugar high doing the mexican hat dance around the sombrero while Rob takes the pic.



OMG...I can just imagine Joe and Rob doing that...   It made me laugh, which was much needed... 



Davey Jones II said:


> Hi, im a single guy from Canada who is planning a solo trip to WDW in mid-November. Anyone other Disney fanatics who are going to be there then?



 To the Wonderful World of the "Singles who are for the LOVE of Disney" thread.  Glad to see you stop lurking. Come join the fun and post to any comments and even share your LOVE for Disney.

Sorry I won't be there in November but do have trips plan for Oct and Dec.


----------



## Sha

Davey Jones II said:


> Hi, im a single guy from Canada who is planning a solo trip to WDW in mid-November. Anyone other Disney fanatics who are going to be there then?



Welcome to the gang! 

Hmmm November? LOL... 

I am actually looking for the annual end of F&W weekend. Its a celebration weekend thing for my mom (B. Ca).... and is also marked by the Festival of the Masters. (darn, should have booked that too when I was booking another October trip today)  (how many trips is that now Cdn Ears??)


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Welcome to the gang!
> 
> Hmmm November? LOL...
> 
> I am actually looking for the annual end of F&W weekend. Its a celebration weekend thing for my mom (B. Ca).... and is also marked by the Festival of the Masters. (darn, should have booked that too when I was booking another October trip today)  (how many trips is that now Cdn Ears??)



Sha, it looks like you are trying to give Master Mason a run for his money on the melting of his AP  and I don't know how many more fingers I have left to count these trips


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Sha, it looks like you are trying to give Master Mason a run for his money on the melting of his AP  and I don't know how many more fingers I have left to count these trips



And there is another 2 trips to book in December if I can get what I want. Plus day trips to go down for the different Eat to the Beat concerts...  I think I just might!

Hey Gregg... how many trips did you get out of yours last year?


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneykip said:


> : You always have the best comebacks!
> 
> 
> Whew - finally got caught up I think.
> Hope everyone has a great evening!!!



Thanks!! I haven't been on much either so I can't even catch up!! But hope you have a great night too!


Andrea


----------



## eryn the pooh

Hello fellow Disney fans. I would like to introduce myself.

30 year old single mom of one daughter. I would rate myself an 8 on the Disney scale, looking for a 7 or above. Would possibly settle for a 6...if he was willing to do the dishes sometimes!  

I am Canadian, live up here in Beautiful British Columbia. 

I went to Disneyland for the first time when I was about 8 months old. Not sure if I liked it, mom said I did.    Went back numerous times till my daughter was born. Her first time was in 2002, she was 6. I was hooked! It was so much fun to see the joy and amazement through the eyes of a child! Plus I was having a blast! So now Ive been every year since, usually with her, a few times without  

I love it so much so that now I have become a travel agent and Im trying to get everyone in town to take a trip to Disney! I have yet to make it to WDW, but Im saving that for my honeymoon! If I ever have one... 

Im very excited to be joining a community of people who understand what its like whe people say to you, 'your going AGAIN? how many times is it now?'

Look forward to getting to know some great people, maybe even the Mickey Mouse of my dreams!   

Eryn


----------



## ANTSS2001

eryn the pooh said:


> Hello fellow Disney fans. I would like to introduce myself.
> 
> 30 year old single mom of one daughter. I would rate myself an 8 on the Disney scale, looking for a 7 or above. Would possibly settle for a 6...if he was willing to do the dishes sometimes!
> 
> I am Canadian, live up here in Beautiful British Columbia.
> 
> I went to Disneyland for the first time when I was about 8 months old. Not sure if I liked it, mom said I did.    Went back numerous times till my daughter was born. Her first time was in 2002, she was 6. I was hooked! It was so much fun to see the joy and amazement through the eyes of a child! Plus I was having a blast! So now Ive been every year since, usually with her, a few times without
> 
> I love it so much so that now I have become a travel agent and Im trying to get everyone in town to take a trip to Disney! I have yet to make it to WDW, but Im saving that for my honeymoon! If I ever have one...
> 
> Im very excited to be joining a community of people who understand what its like whe people say to you, 'your going AGAIN? how many times is it now?'
> 
> Look forward to getting to know some great people, maybe even the Mickey Mouse of my dreams!
> 
> Eryn



 home eryn!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

eryn the pooh said:


> Hello fellow Disney fans. I would like to introduce myself.
> 
> 30 year old single mom of one daughter. I would rate myself an 8 on the Disney scale, looking for a 7 or above. Would possibly settle for a 6...if he was willing to do the dishes sometimes!
> 
> I am Canadian, live up here in Beautiful British Columbia.
> 
> I went to Disneyland for the first time when I was about 8 months old. Not sure if I liked it, mom said I did.    Went back numerous times till my daughter was born. Her first time was in 2002, she was 6. I was hooked! It was so much fun to see the joy and amazement through the eyes of a child! Plus I was having a blast! So now Ive been every year since, usually with her, a few times without
> 
> I love it so much so that now I have become a travel agent and Im trying to get everyone in town to take a trip to Disney! I have yet to make it to WDW, but Im saving that for my honeymoon! If I ever have one...
> 
> Im very excited to be joining a community of people who understand what its like whe people say to you, 'your going AGAIN? how many times is it now?'
> 
> Look forward to getting to know some great people, maybe even the Mickey Mouse of my dreams!
> 
> Eryn


Hiya Eryn and welcome! Nice to meetcha! This is a fun group of people who definitely understand getting "the question" lol.  I really hope you get the chance to make it to WDW someday soon.


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone! Welcome to all our newcomers! Darcy what dates are you in in the world? i'm flying down the 24th, going to get supper and then go over to polynesian to watch fireworks from the beach. going on DCL 25-28th, on 28th retuning to the world and going to MNSSHP then flying out early 29th. here we gowith my dancing bananas-


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well this morning!

Looks like we all have a lot of countdowns going! Which is wonderful!

Doesnt feel that it is Wednesday.... keep thinking its Thursday  

Welcome Eryn! BC is a beautiful area from the pictures I have seen from a friend who lives up there. Where are you at?


----------



## PirateMel

I'm too excited I can't sleep  

Dance with me - single digits today  

     
   ​
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> I'm too excited I can't sleep
> 
> Dance with me - single digits today
> 
> 
> ​
> Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

PirateMel said:


> I'm too excited I can't sleep
> 
> Dance with me - single digits today
> 
> 
> ​
> Have a great day everyone!




Dancin for Mel


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


>





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Dancin for Mel



Thanks Ladies


----------



## buena vista

Good morning everyone. Thank you for the pick-me-ups yesterday. It really helped!  

To Timmy and everyone in Glenda's group.. wishing you safe travels and a wonderful time!!  

Shawn, Jill, Jen, Care, Kip, Rebecca, Mel, Deb, Darcy, Sha (you're _always _there, aren't you? ).. not much longer!!  ..wow.. I probably missed a few of you, and I'm sorry if I did. 

Have a wonderful day everyone! And thank you again for being so understanding and supportive .. I really needed it yesterday.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Sha (you're _always _there, aren't you?



LOL.. I do have that advantage... and feel obligated to do that for those who can't do that. I will confess thought that my day trip down this past weekend was my first trip since May (Memorial Day weekend)


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Mel, here's a little dance for ya      

Can't wait to start my count down, still a little early yet...lol....Might blow up my post if I try to put 50 banana's here...lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Have a wonderful day everyone! And thank you again for being so understanding and supportive .. I really needed it yesterday.



I guess a day late and a dollar short... for what it is worth... this is for yesterday's blues 





You should have told me.. I could have shared some of my meds  with you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoping for a better day and loads of fun and smileys for you today dear partner!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Mel, here's a little dance for ya
> 
> Can't wait to start my count down, still a little early yet...lol....Might blow up my post if I try to put 50 banana's here...lol



You could use this one instead  and just count the days in groups of 3.....


----------



## libertybell7

Thank's BV,

Yup we hit the road tomorrow afternoon...
Going to meet some new pal's...Named Hanna, Ike and Josephine...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's BV,
> 
> Yup we hit the road tomorrow afternoon...
> Going to meet some new pal's...Named Hanna, Ike and Josephine...



Too funny Shawn. . .Wish your trip could have been a bit earlier or a lot later. . .lol.


----------



## ANTSS2001

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's BV,
> 
> Yup we hit the road tomorrow afternoon...
> Going to meet some new pal's...Named Hanna, Ike and Josephine...



have a safe trip....


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone! Welcome to all our newcomers! Darcy what dates are you in in the world? i'm flying down the 24th, going to get supper and then go over to polynesian to watch fireworks from the beach. going on DCL 25-28th, on 28th retuning to the world and going to MNSSHP then flying out early 29th. here we gowith my dancing bananas-



Deb, I arrive LATE on the 23rd and leave EARLY on the 29th. . .


----------



## eryn the pooh

Good morning!  

I am lucky enough to live in the geographical center of BC, a tiny town called Vanderhoof, which is the Forest capital of BC. There are 5 sawmills, 1 pellet plant and 2 log home builders within 25 km of my house!

It is very beautiful, minus all the now dead Pine trees from the Mountain Pine Beetle epidemic. 

Im planning my January trip to DL, for my daughters 13th b-day! I told her she could bring a friend, since Im gettting WAY to boring for her 

I have now stayed at Hojo's a few times and saw online they have really redone the pool area! Looks great! I have a hard time branching out from whats comfortable and what Im happy with, so I think I want to go back there, but Id love to just try some of the other hotels like Candy Cane Inn, heard so much about it.

What do you all think?

Have a magical day!

Eryn


----------



## sand2270

eryn the pooh said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I am lucky enough to live in the geographical center of BC, a tiny town called Vanderhoof, which is the Forest capital of BC. There are 5 sawmills, 1 pellet plant and 2 log home builders within 25 km of my house!
> 
> It is very beautiful, minus all the now dead Pine trees from the Mountain Pine Beetle epidemic.
> 
> Im planning my January trip to DL, for my daughters 13th b-day! I told her she could bring a friend, since Im gettting WAY to boring for her
> 
> I have now stayed at Hojo's a few times and saw online they have really redone the pool area! Looks great! I have a hard time branching out from whats comfortable and what Im happy with, so I think I want to go back there, but Id love to just try some of the other hotels like Candy Cane Inn, heard so much about it.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Have a magical day!
> 
> Eryn



The Fairfield Inn is also nice.  I talk about it in my disneyland trip report in my signature.  It was clean, room was decorated with disney stuff, has a nice view of the parks, has a nice foodcourt and Seattles Best Coffee, free parking and free internet.  Pool was pretty basic, but we didn't use it anyway.  Also an easy walk to the parks.


----------



## sand2270

morning all...I don't want to work today...

Hope everyone is having a good day.  For anyone preparing to hit Disney soon...have fun...I'm jealous!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> morning all...I don't want to work today...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.  For anyone preparing to hit Disney soon...have fun...I'm jealous!!!



Hey girlie. . .I don't want to sleep either. . .got disney on the brain since I leave in 3 weeks. . .But hey,  we will hook up in November. . .so no worries. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey girlie. . .I don't want to sleep either. . .got disney on the brain since I leave in 3 weeks. . .But hey,  we will hook up in November. . .so no worries. . .



yeah i can't wait...thinking about extending my trip one day but need to figure out what the plan is for Thanksgiving.  If I have to cook than I need to get back on Tuesday night.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> yeah i can't wait...thinking about extending my trip one day but need to figure out what the plan is for Thanksgiving.  If I have to cook than I need to get back on Tuesday night.



Well, I may cook. . .not my nature but might do it anyway. . .just for the heck of it. . .and hey, I cook very well when I want to. . .


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I may cook. . .not my nature but might do it anyway. . .just for the heck of it. . .and hey, I cook very well when I want to. . .



Want Jell-o shots to go with you Turkey?   
SW has Ding to Vegas unitl 11/19


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Want Jell-o shots to go with you Turkey?
> SW has Ding to Vegas unitl 11/19



And what are you waiting for?. . .lol.  By the way, would love some jello shots with the turkey. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I may cook. . .not my nature but might do it anyway. . .just for the heck of it. . .and hey, I cook very well when I want to. . .



well if my mom cooks...than I can stay an extra day 



PirateMel said:


> Want Jell-o shots to go with you Turkey?
> SW has Ding to Vegas unitl 11/19



I keep seeing those...wrong dates though I am going Nov 22-25.


----------



## disneydeb

nurse.darcy said:


> Deb, I arrive LATE on the 23rd and leave EARLY on the 29th. . .



are you going to MNSSHP?


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneydeb said:


> are you going to MNSSHP?



Yes, probably the same night as you as I think my Travel companion just wants to do food and wine. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Too funny Shawn. . .Wish your trip could have been a bit earlier or a lot later. . .lol.



Ah it's gonna be fine..(tells self to remain positive)... 

And besides i've never seen a hurricane before...


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> Ah it's gonna be fine..(tells self to remain positive)...
> 
> And besides i've never seen a hurricane before...



I was there during a hurricane. The worst of them RARELY hits that area. It actually created an amazing breeze for the most part.  There is always the daily 3ish rain and it stuck to pretty much that.

Plus, rain = less crowds.  And since you guys likely won't melt, enjoy it!


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> And what are you waiting for?. . .lol.  By the way, would love some jello shots with the turkey. . .





sand2270 said:


> well if my mom cooks...than I can stay an extra day
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing those...wrong dates though I am going Nov 22-25.



Over $800 for the next weekend  Not going to happen.

Mre money for December


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Over $800 for the next weekend  Not going to happen.
> 
> Mre money for December



ouch! yeah from Phoenix it was under $150.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

libertybell7 said:


> Ah it's gonna be fine..(tells self to remain positive)...
> 
> And besides i've never seen a hurricane before...



Stayed at Disney for Hurricane Frances in 2004 and they actually closed the parks for 2 days (second time in a month since Charley).  We asked for and got non-expiring 2-day passes for the days, but otherwise there's probably no place I'd rather be than Disney if a hurricane comes by.  

This year Disney opened the parks an hour early when Fay was on the way, so pay attention to park updates.  You'll have a great trip no matter what and hopefully Hanna and her gang will go away.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Mel, here's a little dance for ya
> 
> Can't wait to start my count down, still a little early yet...lol....Might blow up my post if I try to put 50 banana's here...lol



You cant do 50... unless you do as Jen1 (jenjenjen) suggested... good thinking Jen1!!!! Knew you were a smart cookie. 

It is being suggested by the local weather reports that we may only get a few isolated to outer feeder bands from Hanna... but still in the zone and things can change.  Now to see where the others go... currently Ike is going south of us but between Cuba and the Keys... wait and see on that one  and they are not doing much more than watching Josephine.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Want Jell-o shots to go with you Turkey?
> SW has Ding to Vegas unitl 11/19





nurse.darcy said:


> And what are you waiting for?. . .lol.  By the way, would love some jello shots with the turkey. . .



Darcy, trust me on this one.. when Mel offers you her signature jello shots, just smile and politely decline. She's as sweet as the day is long, but her jello shots are lethal in unmeasured doses... even the so-called watered down varieties for us wimps. Probably best for all involved that SW is being stingy for that weekend. And with the alcohol *and *sugar content, I think Flat Amy would be the only one who could stand up straight.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya all!! Woke up late today and have been busy getting all of Tawney's things ready for the first day of school tomorrow. I figured out how to make an avatar whoo hoo! LOL No more Mulan for me...lol


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> I guess a day late and a dollar short... for what it is worth... this is for yesterday's blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have told me.. I could have shared some of my meds  with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for a better day and loads of fun and smileys for you today dear partner!!!



Thanks Timmy!  ...wishing you a safe and wonderful trip! 

Today was long and busy and stressful, but I got through it and hopefully will get a good night's sleep and get through my presentation tomorrow and be one day closer to being home in a few weeks.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Darcy, trust me on this one.. when Mel offers you her signature jello shots, just smile and politely decline. She's as sweet as the day is long, but her jello shots are lethal in unmeasured doses... even the so-called watered down varieties for us wimps. Probably best for all involved that SW is being stingy for that weekend. And with the alcohol *and *sugar content, I think Flat Amy would be the only one who could stand up straight.




I loved Mel's Jello shots!! LOL 
I highly recommend blackberry
yum yum yum!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya all!! Woke up late today and have been busy getting all of Tawney's things ready for the first day of school tomorrow. I figured out how to make an avatar whoo hoo! LOL No more Mulan for me...lol



You know, you could've asked me how to make an avatar  

Back to school is such an exciting time. I don't have any kids and I still feel that excitement! The Boston Renaissance Charter School just around the corner had its opening day today so Cleo was particularly curious and deliberate on her morning walk this morning LOL.

Good luck holding it together tomorrow, Tawney's mom .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> You know, you could've asked me how to make an avatar
> 
> Back to school is such an exciting time. I don't have any kids and I still feel that excitement! The Boston Renaissance Charter School just around the corner had its opening day today so Cleo was particularly curious and deliberate on her morning walk this morning LOL.
> 
> Good luck holding it together tomorrow, Tawney's mom .



Hahaha it is so funny, I do make a magical transformation from "Tracy" to "Tawney's mom" this time of year.  I am not a cry on the first day of school type of mom, I am more of a "thank God it is back to school time" type of mom.. 

And I would rather not run to a man every time I need to know how to do something Mr. Smartypants, sometimes I need time to just learn on my own.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Darcy, trust me on this one.. when Mel offers you her signature jello shots, just smile and politely decline. She's as sweet as the day is long, but her jello shots are lethal in unmeasured doses... even the so-called watered down varieties for us wimps. Probably best for all involved that SW is being stingy for that weekend. And with the alcohol *and *sugar content, I think Flat Amy would be the only one who could stand up straight.



If they are anything like the ones I have had at some of our afterparties after skydiving all day, I should be passed out in an hour. . .if they are worse. . .well, I guess I wouldn't be accountable for my actions. . .roflmao.  Yeah, I guess I should probably avoid them. . .lol


----------



## KyDerbyMan

buena vista said:


> Darcy, trust me on this one.. when Mel offers you her signature jello shots, just smile and politely decline. She's as sweet as the day is long, but her jello shots are lethal in unmeasured doses... even the so-called watered down varieties for us wimps. Probably best for all involved that SW is being stingy for that weekend. And with the alcohol *and *sugar content, I think Flat Amy would be the only one who could stand up straight.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> If they are anything like the ones I have had at some of our afterparties after skydiving all day, I should be passed out in an hour. . .if they are worse. . .well, I guess I wouldn't be accountable for my actions. . .roflmao.  Yeah, I guess I should probably avoid them. . .lol



 reminds me of that Hollywood Squares question..
Q. How high should you be when you're skydiving?
A. (edited) Oh, about three days of eating Mel's jello shots oughta do it


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> reminds me of that Hollywood Squares question..
> Q. How high should you be when you're skydiving?
> A. (edited) Oh, about three days of eating Mel's jello shots oughta do it


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> reminds me of that Hollywood Squares question..
> Q. How high should you be when you're skydiving?
> A. (edited) Oh, about three days of eating Mel's jello shots oughta do it


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Darcy, trust me on this one.. when Mel offers you her signature jello shots, just smile and politely decline. She's as sweet as the day is long, but her jello shots are lethal in unmeasured doses... even the so-called watered down varieties for us wimps. Probably best for all involved that SW is being stingy for that weekend. And with the alcohol *and *sugar content, I think Flat Amy would be the only one who could stand up straight.



Yes I can vouch for how lethal those jell-o shots are....even the sugar free, which after all that alcohol were not sugar free.  

Hi everyone..my you all have been busy today...Did anyone do some actual work. 

I might not have my sidekick anymore at work, but I've been so swamp that before I know it the time is 6p.m.   I need a vacation bad...just don't have time until October....by then I'll be ready for Mel's jell-o shots.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> reminds me of that Hollywood Squares question..
> Q. How high should you be when you're skydiving?
> A. (edited) Oh, about three days of eating Mel's jello shots oughta do it



Brat


----------



## buena vista

buena vista said:


> She's as sweet as the day is long,





PirateMel said:


> Brat



I guess the days are getting shorter


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> I guess the days are getting shorter


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> I'm too excited I can't sleep
> 
> Dance with me - single digits today
> 
> 
> ​
> Have a great day everyone!



Well let's bring out the    and the   

Has anyone heard from Carrie, or is she still having elevator problems


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Thanks Timmy!  ...wishing you a safe and wonderful trip!
> 
> Today was long and busy and stressful, but I got through it and hopefully will get a good night's sleep and get through my presentation tomorrow and be one day closer to being home in a few weeks.



Hope the presentation goes well tomorrow!!    



buena vista said:


> reminds me of that Hollywood Squares question..
> Q. How high should you be when you're skydiving?
> A. (edited) Oh, about three days of eating Mel's jello shots oughta do it



   


Hope everyone with upcoming trips have a great time!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all of you crazy Disneyphiles! It is currently 4:27 am and I am reaaaallly regretting the Large Iced Hazelnut Coffee with cream and 3 sugars that I stopped for on the way to work tonight.  I should be napping with my feet on my desk by now, but instead my eyes are wide open! 

Welcome back Angy and Carrie, hope you guys had a suuuuuuper fun time and didn't burn any poor unsuspecting hot men's butts


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!! Hows it going for you all?? Here is hoping you all have a good day today.

Carrie, hope you feel better soon. 

Cait.. how ya doing there??? did you tell me yuck yesterday????

Hey Steve... 2 more tickers added for you... working on 2 other


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> Hope the presentation goes well tomorrow!!



Thanks Kip!


----------



## acm563

Good morning all....Life is busy with work since I got back so no real time to post...I hope everyones days go by quickly until their next trip home. Carrie and I had a wonderful time, I am trying to get pics uploaded to photobucket link, some are already on my myspace...I have to work this weekend then headed out early Monday for PA for work until late Wed. Will be near dead when I get back





ttester9612 said:


> Yes I can vouch for how lethal those jell-o shots are....even the sugar free, which after all that alcohol were not sugar free.
> 
> Hi everyone..my you all have been busy today...Did anyone do some actual work.
> 
> I might not have my sidekick anymore at work, but I've been so swamp that before I know it the time is 6p.m.   I need a vacation bad...just don't have time until October....by then I'll be ready for Mel's jell-o shots.


 I think we had enough to drink in WDW this time to match Mels jello shots and that is all I am saying on that subject  I have been working ever since I got in yesterday from my delayed flight. Glad to know your sidekick will be gone soon...Wont be long til your vacation, think of me at that time as I will be traveling on work . 



cdn ears said:


> Well let's bring out the    and the
> 
> Has anyone heard from Carrie, or is she still having elevator problems


 While Carrie and I WERE stuck on ToT elevator she is home safe and sound...well maybe not so sound....we both came back to loads of work and neither one of us feeling well...



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Welcome back Angy and Carrie, hope you guys had a suuuuuuper fun time and didn't burn any poor unsuspecting hot men's butts


 Well...ahem....you have myspace...so check out pics of hot Angel...hehheeh(and I am not talking about me....)


I will post link to photobucket when it is all done, will probably be next week. I am uploading to myspace album as I find the time.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Thanks Timmy!  ...wishing you a safe and wonderful trip!
> 
> Today was long and busy and stressful, but I got through it and hopefully will get a good night's sleep and get through my presentation tomorrow and be one day closer to being home in a few weeks.


(((HUGS))) my sweet awesome friend...sorry that I was feeling yukky when you were feeling yukky, ya know I luvs ya  Good luck today


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning Disfriends

Here is for Today :
    
   ​
Hope eveyone has a great day, weather here is going to be Awesome today - untill Hanna comes to town  

Angy & Carrie, sorry to here you are not feeling well.

Tom, good luck today.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All, Happy Thursday!!!

Looks like we are going to have a touch of summer today, up near 90....woohooo.  




Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!! Hows it going for you all?? Here is hoping you all have a good day today.
> 
> Carrie, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Cait.. how ya doing there??? did you tell me yuck yesterday????
> 
> Hey Steve... 2 more tickers added for you... working on 2 other



Sha~ Doing pretty good here, and yes I did say that...lol

Have a great day all


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Well let's bring out the    and the
> 
> Has anyone heard from Carrie, or is she still having elevator problems



Sorry to burst your bubble. But my days of being freaked out on TOT are long gone. i have had 3 trips since I rode with you ya know. I was fine.
I even posted pics on my myspace I took on the ride.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble. But my days of being freaked out on TOT are long gone. i have had 3 trips since I rode with you ya know. I was fine.
> I even posted pics on my myspace I took on the ride.



Good Morning Carrie....  I dont think we could have had more fun if we had tried.....
What a let down coming home was 

Now planning for next vacation and heheh we will have to get G into a party mode 

He is old before his time, gotta do something to change all that....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Carrie....  I dont think we could have had more fun if we had tried.....
> What a let down coming home was
> 
> Now planning for next vacation and heheh we will have to get G into a party mode
> 
> He is old before his time, gotta do something to change all that....



Road trip.. coming up... 5 weeks!! 

G... yeah ... I am not speaking to him


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Road trip.. coming up... 5 weeks!!
> 
> G... yeah ... I am not speaking to him


Yes, and I will need it....and was supposed to go the next week and now cant because of work, but then going again Oct 30th....woohoo

Heheheh do I get to make car signs..... and be fore warned if we get stuck in traffic I talk to strangers


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yes, and I will need it....and was supposed to go the next week and now cant because of work, but then going again Oct 30th....woohoo
> 
> Heheheh do I get to make car signs..... and be fore warned if we get stuck in traffic I talk to strangers



Car signs and talking to strangers is all fine... as long as all rated PG as Kayla will be with us and all


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Car signs and talking to strangers is all fine... as long as all rated PG as Kayla will be with us and all


Definitly PG  none like I was planning for Boston lmaorof....
I will be in mother mode so Kayla will be fine


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Definitly PG  none like I was planning for Boston lmaorof....
> I will be in mother mode so Kayla will be fine



Gonna send ya a long email. Been running down all the options for the road trip in my head. I realized Kayla does not have school on the 10th. So thats another less day she will miss. So I am for sure leaving town on Thurs afternoon the 9th. I shall email ya!


----------



## disneydeb

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, probably the same night as you as I think my Travel companion just wants to do food and wine. . .



well if you wanna meet up let me know.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Gonna send ya a long email. Been running down all the options for the road trip in my head. I realized Kayla does not have school on the 10th. So thats another less day she will miss. So I am for sure leaving town on Thurs afternoon the 9th. I shall email ya!


Ok..I dont get back from PA until Oct 9th that week, and remember this is working vacation for me...so will have to have laptop on etc etc....hahahah but still plenty of time to play and days I can go to park and days I cant do anything but sit by pool to work but will be so relaxing


----------



## acm563

disneydeb said:


> well if you wanna meet up let me know.



 Hi Deb...hope all is well in your world


----------



## disneydeb

Hi Angy, welcome back, missed you and carrie, glad your both safe. Everything is fine in my world. Finally got 2 days off! i'm excited. tickets came from DCL the other nite and i have been working so many hours i didn't even realize it! How bad do i need this vacation! The only way i can keep track of how many days i have left before my vacation to the world is by my dancing bananas. lol so ready girls here we go:                     oh yes the most important thing, darcy and sha have been helping me to become more computer literate, i now know how to post pictures and how to get the quotes in the little yellow boxes!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning Deb. . .Yes, we could meet up for the partay. . .that would work. . .we can talk more about it when its closer. . .oh wait. . .it is closer. . .lol.

And good morning everyone else. . .almost time to go again. . .shucks. . .lol


----------



## sand2270

Welcome back Angy and Carrie!!


----------



## acm563

disneydeb said:


> Hi Angy, welcome back, missed you and carrie, glad your both safe. Everything is fine in my world. Finally got 2 days off! i'm excited. tickets came from DCL the other nite and i have been working so many hours i didn't even realize it! How bad do i need this vacation! The only way i can keep track of how many days i have left before my vacation to the world is by my dancing bananas. lol so ready girls here we go:                     oh yes the most important thing, darcy and sha have been helping me to become more computer literate, i now know how to post pictures and how to get the quotes in the little yellow boxes!


WooHoo I know you are getting excited 



nurse.darcy said:


> And good morning everyone else. . .almost time to go again. . .shucks. . .lol


Hello Darcy, almost time for your next trip YAY! Saw you and Patty in WS....


sand2270 said:


> Welcome back Angy and Carrie!!


Thanks Amy....


----------



## acm563

TIMMY (((HUGS))) I know you are rushing around today....Have a wonderful vacation, keep me posted with pics and texts (as if there is any doubt in that)
Hope your time there is rain free.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Hello Darcy, almost time for your next trip YAY! Saw you and Patty in WS....



You too?  You and Sha, I swear. . .I was miserably distracted on Saturday and neither one of you said hello or anything. . .bad girls. . .lol.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> You too?  You and Sha, I swear. . .I was miserably distracted on Saturday and neither one of you said hello or anything. . .bad girls. . .lol.


Heheheh Carrie said HI y'all looked right at us....


----------



## dismem98

acm563 said:


> Heheheh Carrie said HI y'all looked right at us....





Geessshhhhhhhhhhhh... what day was that and where exactly??  I think one of us would have noticed one of you   

If we were drinking you should have joined us.  I would have bought you all another drink.  And if we weren't drinking than shame on us...  

Patty


----------



## acm563

dismem98 said:


> Geessshhhhhhhhhhhh... what day was that and where exactly??  I think one of us would have noticed one of you
> 
> If we were drinking you should have joined us.  I would have bought you all another drink.  And if we weren't drinking than shame on us...
> 
> Patty


No worries....... You two were walking and we were walking opposite direction...we will catch up again and have a drink together


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> (((HUGS))) my sweet awesome friend...sorry that I was feeling yukky when you were feeling yukky, ya know I luvs ya  Good luck today





PirateMel said:


> Tom, good luck today.



Thank you   

Presentation went really really well! Came into work early this morning to finish it up - 57 ppt slides LOL.. lot of work, but it was worth it.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Thank you
> 
> Presentation went really really well! Came into work early this morning to finish it up - 57 ppt slides LOL.. lot of work, but it was worth it.


Glad all went well   Power Point....my favorite Office Document which reminds me so now I will brag a bit...hahahah..I set up a power point document to train our new District Managers and when I was in Charlotte last week I bumped into this lady and introduced myself and she said "Oh, you are the author of our training documents, they all have your name on them" Thought that was pretty cool although noone told me they were using it in advance, but at least they gave me credit


----------



## libertybell7

dismem98 said:


> Geessshhhhhhhhhhhh... what day was that and where exactly??  I think one of us would have noticed one of you
> 
> If we were drinking you should have joined us.  I would have bought you all another drink.  And if we weren't drinking than shame on us...
> 
> Patty



There is no way I would miss a party with you two...

  To the slushie god's


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> There is no way I would miss a party with you two...
> 
> To the slushie god's



Shawn. . .that would be Goddesses. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Heheheh Carrie said HI y'all looked right at us....



Just so ya all (2 words) know, I was DEEPLY distracted by my need for pain relief.  The gods were NOT shining on me at the end of that trip. . .and girls, you all know what I am talking about. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> No worries....... You two were walking and we were walking opposite direction...we will catch up again and have a drink together



We were probably rolling our eyes while my son was shopping like a woman. . .actually more like a woman obsessed. . .(ya know, have to find the perfect tea cup. . .and well, that one just isn't big enough, and that one is too big, and that pattern won't match the decor, and that one won't go well with the tea I just got at twinnings. . .lol.  I love my son but REALLY. . .he's only 15. . .where did he get this from)


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Thank you
> 
> Presentation went really really well! Came into work early this morning to finish it up - 57 ppt slides LOL.. lot of work, but it was worth it.



I don't really miss putting together presentations at all.  20 years of that was quite enough. . .I love my "no stress" job. . .lol.  I know that is a misnomer cause nursing is stressful. . .but hey, my need to be "on" ends when I give report to the next nurse and walk out the door. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Shawn. . .that would be Goddesses. . .ROFLMAO. . .





You are correct... 

Ok we are off to the world....Peace out...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> You are correct...
> 
> Ok we are off to the world....Peace out...



I expect regular text updates telling me how my godchildren are doing.  Oh and have a BLAST. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> I expect regular text updates telling me how my godchildren are doing.  Oh and have a BLAST. . .



You got it!


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Just so ya all (2 words) know, I was DEEPLY distracted by my need for pain relief.  The gods were NOT shining on me at the end of that trip. . .and girls, you all know what I am talking about. . .



lolrof...yes we do know ...and its np...catch ya in dec


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> You are correct...
> 
> Ok we are off to the world....Peace out...



Have fun Shawn, looking for many of your and Jills cute pics when you two return. Have a safe trip


----------



## PirateMel

libertybell7 said:


> You are correct...
> 
> Ok we are off to the world....Peace out...



Have a great trip.  
How long are you there until?


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> lolrof...yes we do know ...and its np...catch ya in dec



I will hold you to that. . .I would say reg margarita with salt if I didn't like the lemoncello ones so much. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> I will hold you to that. . .I would say reg margarita with salt if I didn't like the lemoncello ones so much. . .lol


My fav is the strawberry/mango frozen combo


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> My fav is the strawberry/mango frozen combo



I have seen that but once you have had the Italian Margaritas (Lemoncello) you never go back. . .lol.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> I have seen that but once you have had the Italian Margaritas (Lemoncello) you never go back. . .lol.


I dont do lemon  or the salt, I am weird When I drink my Tequila straight it is Patron with a lime....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> I dont do lemon  or the salt, I am weird When I drink my Tequila straight it is Patron with a lime....lol



I truly think you may have missed the Italian reference. . .ROFLMAO. . .Let me repeat. . .no there is no time, let me rephrase. . .once you go Italian, you never go back. . .(had to leave out the lemoncello reference there). . .


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Sha~ Doing pretty good here, and yes I did say that...lol
> 
> Have a great day all



Interesting little fact you shared with me!!!! 



nurse.darcy said:


> You too?  You and Sha, I swear. . .I was miserably distracted on Saturday and neither one of you said hello or anything. . .bad girls. . .lol.



   it was too perfect to pass up i tell you! 



nurse.darcy said:


> Just so ya all (2 words) know, I was DEEPLY distracted by my need for pain relief.  The gods were NOT shining on me at the end of that trip. . .and girls, you all know what I am talking about. . .



That does explain it all! except (knock on wood) I havent had it that bad ever 

Wonder how Flat Amy is doing? I havent heard much about her, but have about the boys


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Wonder how Flat Amy is doing? I havent heard much about her, but have about the boys



hey I have been having a busy day at work so haven't been able to keep up much.  I haven't gotten any Flat Amy pictures today...just Joe in a pirate hat..Joe on the teacups...Joe in a Disney jacket...video of Joe after Splash  Mountain LOL.  They won Dream Fastpasses this morning and were pretty excited about that.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I truly think you may have missed the Italian reference. . .ROFLMAO. . .Let me repeat. . .no there is no time, let me rephrase. . .once you go Italian, you never go back. . .(had to leave out the lemoncello reference there). . .



Being an Italian...I would have to agree with this.


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> You are correct...
> 
> Ok we are off to the world....Peace out...


 Have a great time! 


Carrieannew said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble. But my days of being freaked out on TOT are long gone. i have had 3 trips since I rode with you ya know. I was fine.
> I even posted pics on my myspace I took on the ride.





acm563 said:


> Good Morning Carrie....  I dont think we could have had more fun if we had tried.....
> What a let down coming home was
> 
> Now planning for next vacation and heheh we will have to get G into a party mode
> 
> He is old before his time, gotta do something to change all that....



Glad you two are back and that you had a great time


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I dont do lemon  or the salt, I am weird When I drink my Tequila straight it is Patron with a lime....lol



just like the Real Housewives of New York...the skinny girls margarita lol


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> hey I have been having a busy day at work so haven't been able to keep up much.  I haven't gotten any Flat Amy pictures today...just Joe in a pirate hat..Joe on the teacups...Joe in a Disney jacket...video of Joe after Splash  Mountain LOL.  They won Dream Fastpasses this morning and were pretty excited about that.



I heard about the Dream Fast Passes! pretty nice since this is the last couple days (right?)

Now that the cat has stopped clawing my leg I can finish my post I was trying to do before (I think my leg is bleeding LMAO)

Shawn hope Jill and yourself have a wonderful time (kids too)

Carrie and Angy welcome back! Carrie are you feeling any better? Hope you do soon! You too Angy 

Am excited about my upcoming trips this and next month! Was able to redeem my (2) free BSM tour!!!    

Gotta say Life is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## cdn ears

acm563 said:


> I dont do lemon  or the salt, I am weird When I drink my Tequila straight it is Patron with a lime....lol




Let me guess.... Patron Gold???


----------



## cheshirekitty

Are all you guys going either next month, in December or both?? I'm so jealous...can someone please hide me in their suitcase and take me with you???


----------



## Sha

cheshirekitty said:


> Are all you guys going either next month, in December or both?? I'm so jealous...can someone please hide me in their suitcase and take me with you???



I dont think I could help you much since I dont even get on a plane to get there

Im doing both... a lot of us are doing both it seems.  I think its a addiction


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble. But my days of being freaked out on TOT are long gone. i have had 3 trips since I rode with you ya know. I was fine.
> I even posted pics on my myspace I took on the ride.



So I guess that incident with TOT breaking down cured you of being afraid....I'm not sure if it could have cured me.. 



libertybell7 said:


> You are correct...
> 
> Ok we are off to the world....Peace out...



   Shawn and Jill have fun in the World.....and  one for me..


----------



## MATTERHORN

Howdy all!!! I feel like I havent' been on here in forever, when it's only been a couple days!! Things have been crazy with two kids in school now, adjusting to all the extra nightly work!! 

Plus I have given up all soda, so I've been really irritable!! The withdrawal headaches are enough to knock me down, but kids don't care if you don't feel well so you get over it and get on with it. I know on the whole I'll feel better soon!!

Been enjoying reading about everyone's trips lately, and WOOHOO! to those going soon. 6 weeks till I spend 4 glorious days at the DLH and I cannot wait!

Hope you are all having a good day!

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Just so ya all (2 words) know, I was DEEPLY distracted by my need for pain relief.  The gods were NOT shining on me at the end of that trip. . .and girls, you all know what I am talking about. . .



There are some experiences in life that can trigger our deepest empathy and understanding because we know EXACTLY what that experience is really like. For my part, I'm thankful this is _not _one of those times. 

Sorry Darcy.

On a happier note, I am looking forward to meeting up with you very soon!! 



nurse.darcy said:


> I truly think you may have missed the Italian reference. . .ROFLMAO. . .Let me repeat. . .no there is no time, let me rephrase. . .once you go Italian, you never go back. . .(had to leave out the lemoncello reference there). . .



great quote.. I heard it differently, but I guess when in Rome.... 



sand2270 said:


> hey I have been having a busy day at work so haven't been able to keep up much.  I haven't gotten any Flat Amy pictures today...just Joe in a pirate hat..Joe on the teacups...Joe in a Disney jacket...video of Joe after Splash  Mountain LOL.  They won Dream Fastpasses this morning and were pretty excited about that.



Thanks for the update Amy. Can't wait to see the pics when the guys get back!


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Howdy all!!! I feel like I havent' been on here in forever, when it's only been a couple days!! Things have been crazy with two kids in school now, adjusting to all the extra nightly work!!
> 
> Plus I have given up all soda, so I've been really irritable!! The withdrawal headaches are enough to knock me down, but kids don't care if you don't feel well so you get over it and get on with it. I know on the whole I'll feel better soon!!
> 
> Been enjoying reading about everyone's trips lately, and WOOHOO! to those going soon. 6 weeks till I spend 4 glorious days at the DLH and I cannot wait!
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day!
> 
> Andrea



Great to see you back Matty! I was about to issue a reward of 50,000 cronkites for your return to the boards . (ok, am I the only one here who remembers the Bugs Bunny/Yosemite Sam Shamtterhorn episode??!)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone!  I just awoke from my nap, and it is time to eat a little dinner and go back to work.  I have a feeling tonight will be another awake night. LOL I slept too late to get a good nap at work.  But staying awake this morning to walk three miles, take Tawney to and from school, and enjoy a little downtime was well worth it!

This is my last midnight shift, then I get my long weekend! Whoo hoo!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone!  I just awoke from my nap, and it is time to eat a little dinner and go back to work.  I have a feeling tonight will be another awake night. LOL I slept too late to get a good nap at work.  But staying awake this morning to walk three miles, take Tawney to and from school, and enjoy a little downtime was well worth it!
> 
> This is my last midnight shift, then I get my long weekend! Whoo hoo!



Tracy dear, you gotta get back on Eastern Daylight Time!!  

BTW, I just caught a PBS documentary on Niagara Falls... pretty cool!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Tracy dear, you gotta get back on Eastern Daylight Time!!
> 
> BTW, I just caught a PBS documentary on Niagara Falls... pretty cool!



LOL Dude, I know, my sleep schedule is total crap these days!! LOL I was DIS'in from my cell phone at 4:30 last night.  I was hoping for some left coasters up late, or maybe some British up early to chat with...lol 

And good! I am glad you saw that, so that when you come visit me you will know what to expect!
 
You are going to come visit me.
soon.



(thats not a question)


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Great to see you back Matty! I was about to issue a reward of 50,000 cronkites for your return to the boards . (ok, am I the only one here who remembers the Bugs Bunny/Yosemite Sam Shamtterhorn episode??!)



Awww, glad to know you cared!! Is that for my safe return, or a dead or alive kinda thing?  I do love those old cartoons, they were the best!!

Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

buena vista said:


> Tracy dear, you gotta get back on Eastern Daylight Time!!
> 
> BTW, I just caught a PBS documentary on Niagara Falls... pretty cool!



Oooo...I've seen that.  It's excellent!


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Awww, glad to know you cared!! Is that for my safe return, or a dead or alive kinda thing?  I do love those old cartoons, they were the best!!
> 
> Andrea



Safe return of course.. no 50,000 cronkite reward for a Flat Matty 

now I have that swiss band music in my head   



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Dude, I know, my sleep schedule is total crap these days!! LOL I was DIS'in from my cell phone at 4:30 last night.  I was hoping for some left coasters up late, or maybe some British up early to chat with...lol
> 
> And good! I am glad you saw that, so that when you come visit me you will know what to expect!
> 
> You are going to come visit me.
> soon.
> 
> (thats not a question)



Probably not soon, but I will get there.  



KyDerbyMan said:


> Oooo...I've seen that.  It's excellent!



yep!! .. it even featured all that touristy stuff that Cindy (CinRell  ) was talking about a while back when there was talk of a DISmeet there.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Probably not soon, but I will get there.
> 
> 
> 
> yep!! .. it even featured all that touristy stuff that Cindy (CinRell  ) was talking about a while back when there was talk of a DISmeet there.



Well, I knew the soon part was out, lol but I tried!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well, I knew the soon part was out, lol but I tried!!



yeah, but you forgot to dangle the shiny pocket watch and drone "look deeply at this watch... your eyes are getting heavy.... you're getting sleepy.. very sleepy....."


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh boy! I gotta go make my lunch and get my butt to work!! Y'all have a great night!!! Be Good!!


----------



## cheshirekitty

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This is my last midnight shift, then I get my long weekend! Whoo hoo!



What do you do that you are working midnight shifts???  I once had a job where I worked 4am to 2pm...it was horrible.  You never get used to it.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Awww, glad to know you cared!! Is that for my safe return, or a dead or alive kinda thing?  I do love those old cartoons, they were the best!!
> 
> Andrea



Matty...UPS doesn't ship to the state of Vegas...BTW...cause I tried

LOL

(I tried shipping something to Matty yesterday and couldn't find Vegas in the state drop down...even emailed UPS.  I got the "you're an idiot" email from UPS today.  DOH!!  Gave Matty a good laugh though).


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

cheshirekitty said:


> What do you do that you are working midnight shifts???  I once had a job where I worked 4am to 2pm...it was horrible.  You never get used to it.



I work rotating shifts, 7 midnights, 7 afternoons, then 7 day shifts.  I am in a constant state of "What day is it? Do I work today? Is it garbage day? Is this 7 pm or 7 am, they really look alike this time of year!?"

LOL 



sand2270 said:


> Matty...UPS doesn't ship to the state of Vegas...BTW...cause I tried
> 
> LOL
> 
> (I tried shipping something to Matty yesterday and couldn't find Vegas in the state drop down...even emailed UPS.  I got the "you're an idiot" email from UPS today.  DOH!!  Gave Matty a good laugh though).




Now that is hilarious.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Matty...UPS doesn't ship to the state of Vegas...BTW...cause I tried
> 
> LOL
> 
> (I tried shipping something to Matty yesterday and couldn't find Vegas in the state drop down...even emailed UPS.  I got the "you're an idiot" email from UPS today.  DOH!!  Gave Matty a good laugh though).



I'm still LMAO about that Amy!! That is too hilarious, I can just imagine the guy that read that and replied to you!!!    I kept wondering why the heck you couldn't ship it here!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I'm still LMAO about that Amy!! That is too hilarious, I can just imagine the guy that read that and replied to you!!!    I kept wondering why the heck you couldn't ship it here!!
> 
> Andrea




I am sure my email will end up on some UPS "we love our idiot customers" bulletin board or something.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I am sure my email will end up on some UPS "we love our idiot customers" bulletin board or something.



Yeah, it'll be all over U(PS)Tube!

Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> Matty...UPS doesn't ship to the state of Vegas...BTW...cause I tried
> 
> LOL
> 
> (I tried shipping something to Matty yesterday and couldn't find Vegas in the state drop down...even emailed UPS.  I got the "you're an idiot" email from UPS today.  DOH!!  Gave Matty a good laugh though).



What's the capital of Vegas then?   The Strip, Vegas?


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> What's the capital of Vegas then?   The Strip, Vegas?



Poor Amy will never live this down!!! Maybe she thought it was Sin City, Las Vegas!! That can throw anyone off!  

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

Amy,.. now may not be the best time to ask this, but ..

What can Brown do for you?!


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Amy,.. now may not be the best time to ask this, but ..
> 
> What can Brown do for you?!




HA HA HA!

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MATTERHORN said:


> Poor Amy will never live this down!!! Maybe she thought it was Sin City, Las Vegas!! That can throw anyone off!
> 
> Andrea



Lol we need a pick of Flat Amy with a "Welcome to the state of Las Vegas" sign! lol


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Lol we need a pick of Flat Amy with a "Welcome to the state of Las Vegas" sign! lol



Oh, I can take care of that really easy!! It's about 8 minutes from my house!!
Then we'll get the real Amy with it in November!! Oh, and I'll get a pic of Flat Amy with the UPS man at my work, that would be cool!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, it'll be all over U(PS)Tube!
> 
> Andrea





KyDerbyMan said:


> What's the capital of Vegas then?   The Strip, Vegas?





MATTERHORN said:


> Poor Amy will never live this down!!! Maybe she thought it was Sin City, Las Vegas!! That can throw anyone off!
> 
> Andrea





buena vista said:


> Amy,.. now may not be the best time to ask this, but ..
> 
> What can Brown do for you?!





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Lol we need a pick of Flat Amy with a "Welcome to the state of Las Vegas" sign! lol



i have said before I am here purely for your entertainment!  All your posts are cracking me up...everytime I read the next one I start laughing harder! LOL


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Oh, I can take care of that really easy!! It's about 8 minutes from my house!!
> Then we'll get the real Amy with it in November!! Oh, and I'll get a pic of Flat Amy with the UPS man at my work, that would be cool!
> 
> Andrea



You know the scene in Being John Malkovich where John Malkovich goes inside the portal to his head and all you hear is "Malkovich...Malkovich...Malkovich..."...is the same thing going to happen when I meet Flat Amy??


----------



## MATTERHORN

Well we are all here just to make you laugh my dear!!

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> i have said before I am here purely for your entertainment!  All your posts are cracking me up...everytime I read the next one I start laughing harder! LOL




You can't make stuff this funny up. lol We love ya Amy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> On a happier note, I am looking forward to meeting up with you very soon!!
> 
> great quote.. I heard it differently, but I guess when in Rome....




Yes, we shall have some fun, I am sure. . .after all, it is the "world".

Oh I know the original is different, but hey, I had to twist it a little bit. . .to fit the situation.  I do love that movie. . .


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> You know the scene in being John Malkovich where John Malkovich goes inside the portal to his head and all you hear is "Malkovich...Malkovich...Malkovich..."...is the same thing going to happen when I meet Flat Amy??


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> You know the scene in being John Malkovich where John Malkovich goes inside the portal to his head and all you hear is "Malkovich...Malkovich...Malkovich..."...is the same thing going to happen when I meet Flat Amy??



if it does, I sure hope you'd have already ID'd your designated driver for the evening


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> I truly think you may have missed the Italian reference. . .ROFLMAO. . .Let me repeat. . .no there is no time, let me rephrase. . .once you go Italian, you never go back. . .(had to leave out the lemoncello reference there). . .


 Actiually Darcy I was too busy with work today to think much at all 



buena vista said:


> great quote.. I heard it differently, but I guess when in Rome....


and ahem Tom, yes I believe we did have that convo while I was at WDW...and it wasnt as originally quoted, you lightened it just a bit to fit my situation


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You can't make stuff this funny up. lol We love ya Amy.



I know, she gives us great material!!

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> You know the scene in Being John Malkovich where John Malkovich goes inside the portal to his head and all you hear is "Malkovich...Malkovich...Malkovich..."...is the same thing going to happen when I meet Flat Amy??


Hahahaha and everyone you see has your face! lol I would check your purse to see if you had any more hallucinogens to share ! LOL


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you two are back and that you had a great time


Thanks Char, we had a blast be certain to ck out pics on myspace and photobucket both



sand2270 said:


> just like the Real Housewives of New York...the skinny girls margarita lol


Heheheh well idk that part missed me I guess as its not working..hahahah


cdn ears said:


> Let me guess.... Patron Gold???


Mmmm Patron is just the best.....  the drink and the local band...hahahah


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> So I guess that incident with TOT breaking down cured you of being afraid....I'm not sure if it could have cured me..


The very thing of the ToT breaking down made the4 ride even more exciting..I LOVED it....  All the more reason for you to take another ride TT


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> if it does, I sure hope you'd have already ID'd your designated driver for the evening



Taxi baby. . .that is the ONLY way around here. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Taxi baby. . .that is the ONLY way around here. . .


Haha Darcy, that reminds me of a certain night at JR's! Taking pics after with the Potato Heads! lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Haha Darcy, that reminds me of a certain night at JR's! Taking pics after with the Potato Heads! lol



Believe it or not, that is one of the nights I remember. . .lol


----------



## buena vista

So I was just thinking, if Vegas WERE a state, what would its official state emblems be?

State tree: The Palms?

State bird: The Flamingo?

State song: Viva, Las Vegas?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Believe it or not, that is one of the nights I remember. . .lol



I was your water girl! lol 

good times!


Well since I am at work I better actually go do work. Have a great night everybody!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I was your water girl! lol
> 
> good times!
> 
> 
> Well since I am at work I better actually go do work. Have a great night everybody!



Yes dear, thanks for being my water girl. . .its all good. . .have a good night. ..


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Thank you
> 
> Presentation went really really well! Came into work early this morning to finish it up - 57 ppt slides LOL.. lot of work, but it was worth it.



     Glad to hear!!



nurse.darcy said:


> We were probably rolling our eyes while my son was shopping like a woman. . .actually more like a woman obsessed. . .(ya know, have to find the perfect tea cup. . .and well, that one just isn't big enough, and that one is too big, and that pattern won't match the decor, and that one won't go well with the tea I just got at twinnings. . .lol.  I love my son but REALLY. . .he's only 15. . .where did he get this from)



That is funny.   



libertybell7 said:


> You are correct...
> 
> Ok we are off to the world....Peace out...



Hope you have a great time!!  Looking forward to hearing about it and the pictures.  I know you will have pictures. 



sand2270 said:


> hey I have been having a busy day at work so haven't been able to keep up much.  I haven't gotten any Flat Amy pictures today...just Joe in a pirate hat..Joe on the teacups...Joe in a Disney jacket...video of Joe after Splash  Mountain LOL.  They won Dream Fastpasses this morning and were pretty excited about that.



What - did they leave Flat Amy at the resort?  Maybe she was hungover from the margaritas.  We did see her passed out with her sombrero on.   



Sha said:


> I dont think I could help you much since I dont even get on a plane to get there
> 
> Im doing both... a lot of us are doing both it seems.  I think its a addiction



Definitely an addition.  When people look at me funny because I am going to visit again.  I just say "I have a problem."  And leave it at that.  



sand2270 said:


> Matty...UPS doesn't ship to the state of Vegas...BTW...cause I tried
> 
> LOL
> 
> (I tried shipping something to Matty yesterday and couldn't find Vegas in the state drop down...even emailed UPS.  I got the "you're an idiot" email from UPS today.  DOH!!  Gave Matty a good laugh though).



    Priceless!!



buena vista said:


> Amy,.. now may not be the best time to ask this, but ..
> 
> What can Brown do for you?!





buena vista said:


> So I was just thinking, if Vegas WERE a state, what would its official state emblems be?
> 
> State tree: The Palms?
> 
> State bird: The Flamingo?
> 
> State song: Viva, Las Vegas?



You are on a roll Tom.     



Hope everyone had a good night.  Tomorrow is Friday!!


----------



## sand2270

disneykip said:


> What - did they leave Flat Amy at the resort?  Maybe she was hungover from the margaritas.  We did see her passed out with her sombrero on.



I got some later today   She had a big day!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

*T.G.I.F.!!!!!!*


Well I am now finished working and am off for the weekend!! yee haw!!!

 

OK, time for getting the child off to school and going to bed.  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> *T.G.I.F.!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Well I am now finished working and am off for the weekend!! yee haw!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, time for getting the child off to school and going to bed.  Hope everyone has a great day!



I wish I were, it will be a super long work weekend for me and an even longer beginning of the week!
Have a funtastic friday


----------



## Jenroc

The bullies are back in action at my son's school -- again.  Pretty sad when, on the third day of school, I have to spend the better part of the day in the principal's office because of someone else's children !!  And it doesn't stop there !!!  I get to do it again today !!!!!  Right after the two in question were repremended(?) and told in no uncertain terms to stay away or more charges will be brought against them, the "other" one threatened him in the classroom !!!!!  I am so fed up and about ready to do start going to the media and anyone else who will listen !!!  I am not going to let this happen without everyone hearing about it !!!!  If any of you have children who are on the receiving end of bullying or are the bully themselves - I beg you to get help for both !!!!!!!!!!  It is not fair to the innocent if you don't admit to it and fighting is not the answer !!  Isn't there enough of that going on elsewhere ???????  Our children are the only future we have - don't we owe it to them to take care of ALL of them, not just our own ????  
Sorry ..... I needed that rant.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Taxi baby. . .that is the ONLY way around here. . .



even nicer when you just have to walk to your resort  because its right there



Jenroc said:


> The bullies are back in action at my son's school -- again.  Pretty sad when, on the third day of school, I have to spend the better part of the day in the principal's office because of someone else's children !!  And it doesn't stop there !!!  I get to do it again today !!!!!  Right after the two in question were repremended(?) and told in no uncertain terms to stay away or more charges will be brought against them, the "other" one threatened him in the classroom !!!!!  I am so fed up and about ready to do start going to the media and anyone else who will listen !!!  I am not going to let this happen without everyone hearing about it !!!!  If any of you have children who are on the receiving end of bullying or are the bully themselves - I beg you to get help for both !!!!!!!!!!  It is not fair to the innocent if you don't admit to it and fighting is not the answer !!  Isn't there enough of that going on elsewhere ???????  Our children are the only future we have - don't we owe it to them to take care of ALL of them, not just our own ????
> Sorry ..... I needed that rant.



Jen, you are MORE than welcome to rant as you need to. I know from other conversations how frustrating it is for you. I wish you luck and not have to go to the extreme that we talked about. 

Good morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its Friday!!!!!! Timmy is on her way, as that is how I was woken this morning.  Wonderful weather expected tomorrow because of Hanna. Just have to watch Ike so we can make sure he is gone before the following weekend 

Hope you all have a WONDERFUL day today and weekend!!!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Friday! 

Looks like a beautiful day here and am looking forward to the weekend so I sent in a banana dancer.

Debating on doing another marathon walk with ya Tracy!lol It is a perfect day for it...

Wish ya luck today Jen with the bully situation.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Jenroc said:


> The bullies are back in action at my son's school -- again.  Pretty sad when, on the third day of school, I have to spend the better part of the day in the principal's office because of someone else's children !!  And it doesn't stop there !!!  I get to do it again today !!!!!  Right after the two in question were repremended(?) and told in no uncertain terms to stay away or more charges will be brought against them, the "other" one threatened him in the classroom !!!!!  I am so fed up and about ready to do start going to the media and anyone else who will listen !!!  I am not going to let this happen without everyone hearing about it !!!!  If any of you have children who are on the receiving end of bullying or are the bully themselves - I beg you to get help for both !!!!!!!!!!  It is not fair to the innocent if you don't admit to it and fighting is not the answer !!  Isn't there enough of that going on elsewhere ???????  Our children are the only future we have - don't we owe it to them to take care of ALL of them, not just our own ????
> Sorry ..... I needed that rant.



Rant away hun.  My daughter's school district got so bad in the past few years with bullying that they have started a program in the elementary schools.  They taught about respect for others, taking responsibility for your actions, and being bully-free.  When the kids were "caught" being respectful to others, they got a ticket for a drawing at the end of every quarter for a little bag of prizes.  I think that is what the problem is these days, children are being raised without having respect for anyone.  Tawney was a victim when she was in like 1st grade, and I ended up pulling her out of that school.  Now that she has hit about 6 growth spurts and is 5 foot 4 at age 10, I would like to see the little idiot that was hitting her in class threaten her now...lol  Good luck, it is  a hard situation to be in.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Looks like a beautiful day here and am looking forward to the weekend so I sent in a banana dancer.
> 
> Debating on doing another marathon walk with ya Tracy!lol It is a perfect day for it...
> 
> Wish ya luck today Jen with the bully situation.



I am up for a walk before bed...lol Before it gets too hot. It is supposed to get up to 85 and humid today!!! LOL At least the sun is out though.


----------



## buena vista

Jenroc said:


> The bullies are back in action at my son's school -- again. ......
> Sorry ..... I needed that rant.





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Rant away hun.  My daughter's school district got so bad in the past few years with bullying that they have started a program in the elementary schools.  They taught about respect for others, taking responsibility for your actions, and being bully-free.  When the kids were "caught" being respectful to others, they got a ticket for a drawing at the end of every quarter for a little bag of prizes.  I think that is what the problem is these days, children are being raised without having respect for anyone.  Tawney was a victim when she was in like 1st grade, and I ended up pulling her out of that school.  Now that she has hit about 6 growth spurts and is 5 foot 4 at age 10, I would like to see the little idiot that was hitting her in class threaten her now...lol  Good luck, it is  a hard situation to be in.



Well said. Jen, good luck dealing with this horrible problem. Is it just a lack of respect, or are people so insecure with themselves that they have to attack to survive? I'll never understand why this continues to happen.

I work in juvenile justice and part of the treatment regimen involves much of what Tracy mentioned - teaching them to respect themselves and others, challenging them to take responsibility for their actions, and engaging them in positive development, like "catching" them doing something "right". At first, it's difficult for them to understand. Most of these kids have been abused, physically and emotionally, and have cognitive impairments or mental illnesses that have to be diagnosed and treated.

Anyway.. stay with it Jen! And feel free to rant anytime!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning!!



Jenroc said:


> The bullies are back in action at my son's school -- again.  Pretty sad when, on the third day of school, I have to spend the better part of the day in the principal's office because of someone else's children !!  And it doesn't stop there !!!  I get to do it again today !!!!!  Right after the two in question were repremended(?) and told in no uncertain terms to stay away or more charges will be brought against them, the "other" one threatened him in the classroom !!!!!  I am so fed up and about ready to do start going to the media and anyone else who will listen !!!  I am not going to let this happen without everyone hearing about it !!!!  If any of you have children who are on the receiving end of bullying or are the bully themselves - I beg you to get help for both !!!!!!!!!!  It is not fair to the innocent if you don't admit to it and fighting is not the answer !!  Isn't there enough of that going on elsewhere ???????  Our children are the only future we have - don't we owe it to them to take care of ALL of them, not just our own ????
> Sorry ..... I needed that rant.



  sorry you have to deal with this.  Hopefully it will get taken care of very soon. 



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its Friday!!!!!! Timmy is on her way, as that is how I was woken this morning.  Wonderful weather expected tomorrow because of Hanna. Just have to watch Ike so we can make sure he is gone before the following weekend
> 
> Hope you all have a WONDERFUL day today and weekend!!!!!



Timmy have a wonderful trip!!

Lets hope IKE stays far away from us 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!  Anyone have any exciting  plans for the weekend?


----------



## acm563

Jenroc said:


> The bullies are back in action at my son's school -- again.  Pretty sad when, on the third day of school, I have to spend the better part of the day in the principal's office because of someone else's children !!  And it doesn't stop there !!!  I get to do it again today !!!!!  Right after the two in question were repremended(?) and told in no uncertain terms to stay away or more charges will be brought against them, the "other" one threatened him in the classroom !!!!!  I am so fed up and about ready to do start going to the media and anyone else who will listen !!!  I am not going to let this happen without everyone hearing about it !!!!  If any of you have children who are on the receiving end of bullying or are the bully themselves - I beg you to get help for both !!!!!!!!!!  It is not fair to the innocent if you don't admit to it and fighting is not the answer !!  Isn't there enough of that going on elsewhere ???????  Our children are the only future we have - don't we owe it to them to take care of ALL of them, not just our own ????
> Sorry ..... I needed that rant.



Thats sad Jen . I went thru the same thing with Genesis when he was younger, was in school so much it was unbelieveable...I remember the last time before I pulled him out the bullying involved a knife and he knocked it out of the kids hand and it was spinning across the floor as I came in, and I saw the teacher slap Genesis in the face for knocking the knife out of the kids hand,I had had enough...went to principals office and they tried to turn situation around and when I said why did teacher slap son in face and they said he didnt I pulled son into office and said well where did this hand print come from...I never took him back, he was home schooled after that...Hang in there my heart feels for you. The saddest part of this is that these same child bullies grow up to be adult bullies, I see this every day still in one form or another and the most important lesson I learned from all of this whethe rit is children or adults is to confront the bully and when you do that they back off....sometimes its harder for kids to do that tho due to the punishment at school factor. A bully is a weak individual who suffers from low self esteem and so they pick on others to make themselves look better...
Hang in there!


----------



## acm563

Timmy had safe flight and is at WDW with her Alamo in hand...hahahah


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Timmy had safe flight and is at WDW with her Alamo in hand...hahahah



Yay Timmy! Have fun!





Back from my morning walk! It was beautiful and sunny with a nice steady 15-20 mph wind coming off the water.  There is a distance marked bike path that runs right along the upper Niagara River that we go to.  3 miles with ups and downs gives a nice workout! I have to get in good walking shape or I won't be able to keep up with Mr. Speedy McWalkerstein in December.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay Timmy! Have fun!
> 
> Back from my morning walk! It was beautiful and sunny with a nice steady 15-20 mph wind coming off the water.  There is a distance marked bike path that runs right along the upper Niagara River that we go to.  3 miles with ups and downs gives a nice workout! I have to get in good walking shape or I won't be able to keep up with Mr. Speedy McWalkerstein in December.



I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about 

Timmy seems to be getting off to a good start.. Alamo car; check. Disney driving music; check. Can't wait to see the pics when the whole gang is there.

Hope everyone is having a good Friday!  

Off topic, but I noticed yesterday that while the Dow Industrials took a nosedive, Chiquita foods did alright, which HAS to be from all those royalties for the use of the Chiquita Rockettes on the DISboards!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have to get in good walking shape or I won't be able to keep up with Mr. Speedy McWalkerstein in December.



LOL Next time we do the high energy coffees BEFORE we take our daily 3 mile strolls!  That should get you in training for fast walkers...



buena vista said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about
> 
> Timmy seems to be getting off to a good start.. Alamo car; check. Disney driving music; check. Can't wait to see the pics when the whole gang is there.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday!
> 
> Off topic, but I noticed yesterday that while the Dow Industrials took a nosedive, Chiquita foods did alright, which HAS to be from all those royalties for the use of the Chiquita Rockettes on the DISboards!



Tom, I have faith in Tracy for December--I walk pretty fast and she keeps up the pace well.  Just keep her supply of coffees in reach 

It is a good Friday, even though I am no longer at Disney....

LOL gotta love the bananas!


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL Next time we do the high energy coffees BEFORE we take our daily 3 mile strolls!  That should get you in training for fast walkers...



No worries.. I have a nose for the places that "proudly serve Starbucks" 

I have a pedometer these days and I'd always been curious about how much walking I do in a day, between walking the dog and just in the normal course of the day. But, I'm REALLY curious about how much walking I'll register in a full day at WDW! I should get a good calibration in just a few weeks! I'm betting it's at least 50% more than I usually do. Gotta do something to justify all those indulgences .


----------



## Mr Smee23

Hi all My name is Smee.  I am an 8 looking for at least the same.  You all seem like such a nice bunch of people I just had to jump in.


----------



## Mr Smee23

No really, I am an 8.  But I am not looking cause I found her already.  And it was thru right here.  So for those of you who are looking.  This really does work.  It has just been so long since I posted.  I thought I would reintroduce myself.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Jenroc said:


> The bullies are back in action at my son's school -- again.  Pretty sad when, on the third day of school, I have to spend the better part of the day in the principal's office because of someone else's children !!  And it doesn't stop there !!!  I get to do it again today !!!!!  Right after the two in question were repremended(?) and told in no uncertain terms to stay away or more charges will be brought against them, the "other" one threatened him in the classroom !!!!!  I am so fed up and about ready to do start going to the media and anyone else who will listen !!!  I am not going to let this happen without everyone hearing about it !!!!  If any of you have children who are on the receiving end of bullying or are the bully themselves - I beg you to get help for both !!!!!!!!!!  It is not fair to the innocent if you don't admit to it and fighting is not the answer !!  Isn't there enough of that going on elsewhere ???????  Our children are the only future we have - don't we owe it to them to take care of ALL of them, not just our own ????
> Sorry ..... I needed that rant.




  That's so hard!! I am praying I don't run into that problem at all, but I'm sure somewhere along the line it will happen to one of the three!! Good luck with that, I'd probably get a zone variance here and switch schools if I had to, but that's not always an option for everyone.  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

Jenroc said:


> The bullies are back in action at my son's school -- again.  Pretty sad when, on the third day of school, I have to spend the better part of the day in the principal's office because of someone else's children !!  And it doesn't stop there !!!  I get to do it again today !!!!!  Right after the two in question were repremended(?) and told in no uncertain terms to stay away or more charges will be brought against them, the "other" one threatened him in the classroom !!!!!  I am so fed up and about ready to do start going to the media and anyone else who will listen !!!  I am not going to let this happen without everyone hearing about it !!!!  If any of you have children who are on the receiving end of bullying or are the bully themselves - I beg you to get help for both !!!!!!!!!!  It is not fair to the innocent if you don't admit to it and fighting is not the answer !!  Isn't there enough of that going on elsewhere ???????  Our children are the only future we have - don't we owe it to them to take care of ALL of them, not just our own ????
> Sorry ..... I needed that rant.



Jen I am sorry to hear that.  My niece went through a similar thing last year.  It got so bad that she had to leave school and finish through correspondence...and she was the one being bullied!!  IT's part of the reason my DD goes to a small charter school here rather than the public schools.  The public schools in Tucson, specifically TUSD, are horrible (don't flame me I know there are some good public schools, just not many in the TUSD system).  I went to them and swore I would never send my kids there.  It's a sad state when the bullies get to stay and the good kids get forced out.  Makes me wonder about the parents, I would kick my DD's butt if I found out she was being a bully.


----------



## disneydeb

Jenroc said:


> The bullies are back in action at my son's school -- again.  Pretty sad when, on the third day of school, I have to spend the better part of the day in the principal's office because of someone else's children !!  And it doesn't stop there !!!  I get to do it again today !!!!!  Right after the two in question were repremended(?) and told in no uncertain terms to stay away or more charges will be brought against them, the "other" one threatened him in the classroom !!!!!  I am so fed up and about ready to do start going to the media and anyone else who will listen !!!  I am not going to let this happen without everyone hearing about it !!!!  If any of you have children who are on the receiving end of bullying or are the bully themselves - I beg you to get help for both !!!!!!!!!!  It is not fair to the innocent if you don't admit to it and fighting is not the answer !!  Isn't there enough of that going on elsewhere ???????  Our children are the only future we have - don't we owe it to them to take care of ALL of them, not just our own ????
> Sorry ..... I needed that rant.


                                                                                                         Jenroc you need to go to the superintenant of school and threaten them with a law suit, how old is your child? when my child was a freshman in high school this girl was bullying her , i went thru all the channels, teachers, principal, superintendant no one did anything, then when the other girl got physical with her and my daughter defended herself they both got suspended and halled down to the police station my daughter was a small 13 yr old and the bully was a 16 yr old freshman, i went to the school and superintendent and they told me the school has a zero tolerence policy, they were fighting for 5 minutes in the cafeteria no teachers around 5 minutes! i was livid ! they said she should have not hit the girl back and i said it is un natural to be beaten upon and not defend yourself. they both had to do community service which the people who ran the caommunity service  said  she was a nice girl and they couldnt believe the school punishes both of them. if she kept her nose clean the disorderly conduct would be erased after one year which  it was  as my daughter is not a trouble maker.the other girl was charged with breach of peace and had to go to court. i'll tell you something off the record if i had it to do over again i would have went after that girl picking on my daughter myself and kicked her a**, and then i bet she would never have bothered her again! don't get me wrong i am a peaceful person but this school was total bull-crap, i transferred her to another school for sophmore to senior year , she had always been an a student ,while in her freshman year went to d's and after transfer back up to a's and honor roll every time after that! ya gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> No worries.. I have a nose for the places that "proudly serve Starbucks"
> 
> I have a pedometer these days and I'd always been curious about how much walking I do in a day, between walking the dog and just in the normal course of the day. But, I'm REALLY curious about how much walking I'll register in a full day at WDW! I should get a good calibration in just a few weeks! I'm betting it's at least 50% more than I usually do. Gotta do something to justify all those indulgences .




I would bet that you really rack up the miles!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> No worries.. I have a nose for the places that "proudly serve Starbucks"
> 
> I have a pedometer these days and I'd always been curious about how much walking I do in a day, between walking the dog and just in the normal course of the day. But, I'm REALLY curious about how much walking I'll register in a full day at WDW! I should get a good calibration in just a few weeks! I'm betting it's at least 50% more than I usually do. Gotta do something to justify all those indulgences .



Excellent! 

Ok I pulled my old Disney notes from back in 2006, when I did wear a pedometer at Disney and came up with 71 miles in 8 days!  Thank goodness we walked so much, considering it was a week of free dining! lol

The easy walking day is listed as 6.45 miles
Longest day was a park marathon (am-pm/3 parks that day) and 12.78 miles!

Anyone else clocked their Disney miles???


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Ok I pulled my old Disney notes from back in 2006, when I did wear a pedometer at Disney and came up with 71 miles in 8 days!  Thank goodness we walked so much, considering it was a week of free dining! lol
> 
> The easy walking day is listed as 6.45 miles
> Longest day was a park marathon (am-pm/3 parks that day) and 12.78 miles!
> 
> Anyone else clocked their Disney miles???



Wow.. that sounds about right though. I average between 5-6 miles a day now, so I figure maybe 7-9 miles a day down there. No wonder I'm exhausted by the end of a long day there


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL Next time we do the high energy coffees BEFORE we take our daily 3 mile strolls!  That should get you in training for fast walkers...




OMG the coffee totally perked me up! LOL I think I might even stay up all day and just go to sleep tonight early.  Maybe we should get the coffees before our walks instead of after...lol I would probably whine a lot less.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All...Happy Friday!!!

Hope everyone has had a great day.  Looks like we have some weather from Hanna headed this way.  At least that is what the guy on the weather channel just said.  Its been quite a while since we had a Hurricane here in New England, would be just as happy to not have one at all.




Sha said:


> Interesting little fact you shared with me!!!!



I thought it was interesting....still waiting to hear more...will let you know 



Sha said:


> Now that the cat has stopped clawing my leg I can finish my post I was trying to do before (I think my leg is bleeding LMAO)
> 
> Am excited about my upcoming trips this and next month! Was able to redeem my (2) free BSM tour!!!
> 
> Gotta say Life is absolutely wonderful!



Sha~ Tell Miss Kitty, she isn't allowed to do that...shall I have Puck call her, and explain these things to her???



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its Friday!!!!!! Timmy is on her way, as that is how I was woken this morning.  Wonderful weather expected tomorrow because of Hanna. Just have to watch Ike so we can make sure he is gone before the following weekend
> 
> Hope you all have a WONDERFUL day today and weekend!!!!!



Wonderful day had here, got to spend some quality time with my Grandmother ....Sha, be sure to tell Timmy, when you talk to her again, to have a great time.  I love how we all keep each other up todate on trips...makes me feel like I am there 



Mr Smee23 said:


> Hi all My name is Smee.  I am an 8 looking for at least the same.  You all seem like such a nice bunch of people I just had to jump in.



LMAO....Listen you....DORK!!!!



Mr Smee23 said:


> No really, I am an 8.  But I am not looking cause I found her already.  And it was thru right here.  So for those of you who are looking.  This really does work.  It has just been so long since I posted.  I thought I would reintroduce myself.



Yes, Honey it has been a long time since you posted, and yes you did find at least an 8.  I do have to agree with Bob....This does work and we did meet here.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Looks like we have some weather from Hanna headed this way.  At least that is what the guy on the weather channel just said.  Its been quite a while since we had a Hurricane here in New England, would be just as happy to not have one at all.



Doesn't look like it'll be much more than a TS (that would be tropical storm, not transportation source/service). We've had Nor'easters worse than this.



katydidbug1 said:


> Sha, be sure to tell Timmy, when you talk to her again, to have a great time.  I love how we all keep each other up todate on trips...makes me feel like I am there



Ditto!



katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO....Listen you....DORK!!!!



I was wondering when our friendly pirate was gonna get publicly scolded


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> I was wondering when our friendly pirate was gonna get publicly scolded



LOL...he would expect nothing less...lol....and he knows that I love him


----------



## Emtgirljen

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hi all My name is Smee.  I am an 8 looking for at least the same.  You all seem like such a nice bunch of people I just had to jump in.



SMEE SMEE SMEE!

That is all.


----------



## cheshirekitty

katydidbug1 said:


> Yes, Honey it has been a long time since you posted, and yes you did find at least an 8.  I do have to agree with Bob....This does work and we did meet here.



Oh that is so cool that you two met on here.  How long have you been together?


----------



## katydidbug1

cheshirekitty said:


> Oh that is so cool that you two met on here.  How long have you been together?



Well if you ask him he will say the first Monday in Feb.....I think it was Jan 28th...lol


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> SMEE SMEE SMEE!
> 
> That is all.



LMAO....you are too cute Miss Jen..lol


----------



## stitch90210

Its been a while since I have posted so hello to everyone. I have seen a lot of new faces as I have lurked. 
Ang it looks like you and Carrie had some really fun escapades while at disney, I would expect no less from you. I heard of a recent bit of fun in Northern Va a few weeks back 
Still not certain when I will be able to get back to the world but am thinking of trying to make the December trip as well. 

Here's to a fun weekend  and may we all be safe from hurricanes and such


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Friday everyone - you have all been busy posting today.

Here is my dance for today, Yippee!

    
  

I finally installed the countertop in my Dinning room today, only took me over a year to cut .5 inches off of the custom order.  And the remodel is still not finished.

Cait did get to see my Pirates office 

Hello Smee, nice to see you post - if you behave I will bring you a banana bread in Oct .

Just got the okay to take the 13 yr old twins with me in Dec -  

Stay dry, and pray that Ike goes away.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Happy Friday everyone - you have all been busy posting today.
> 
> Here is my dance for today, Yippee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally installed the countertop in my Dinning room today, only took me over a year to cut .5 inches off of the custom order.  And the remodel is still not finished.
> 
> Cait did get to see my Pirates office
> 
> Hello Smee, nice to see you post - if you behave I will bring you a banana bread in Oct .
> 
> Just got the okay to take the 13 yr old twins with me in Dec -
> 
> Stay dry, and pray that Ike goes away.



Mel has this wicked cool (yeah I am from Boston) Pirate office....it Rocks...lol

Hey Honey hear that...you better be good or Mel wont bring you Banana Bread....LOL


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hi all My name is Smee.  I am an 8 looking for at least the same.  You all seem like such a nice bunch of people I just had to jump in.





Mr Smee23 said:


> No really, I am an 8.  But I am not looking cause I found her already.  And it was thru right here.  So for those of you who are looking.  This really does work.  It has just been so long since I posted.  I thought I would reintroduce myself.





katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO....Listen you....DORK!!!!
> 
> Yes, Honey it has been a long time since you posted, and yes you did find at least an 8.  I do have to agree with Bob....This does work and we did meet here.



     ummm didnt you forget to say hi to someone?? (aka Cait???)  



katydidbug1 said:


> Hope everyone has had a great day.  Looks like we have some weather from Hanna headed this way.  At least that is what the guy on the weather channel just said.  Its been quite a while since we had a Hurricane here in New England, would be just as happy to not have one at all.



Just hope she or any others dont linger like Fay did or even Gustav when he went north into Illinois and Michigan



katydidbug1 said:


> I thought it was interesting....still waiting to hear more...will let you know



      



katydidbug1 said:


> Sha~ Tell Miss Kitty, she isn't allowed to do that...shall I have Puck call her, and explain these things to her???



LOL... I really didnt think that she got me that bad. 



katydidbug1 said:


> Wonderful day had here, got to spend some quality time with my Grandmother ....Sha, be sure to tell Timmy, when you talk to her again, to have a great time.  I love how we all keep each other up todate on trips...makes me feel like I am there



Did that! all taken care of  



Emtgirljen said:


> SMEE SMEE SMEE!
> 
> That is all.



LOL 

Well I hope you all have had a wonderful day today! I know I did even with the problem patients that I got stuck with and the idiot nurse I have to work with. She is someone I would never let take care of my mom... let alone any pet I have (which should say a lot!)


----------



## Sha

LMAO!!!!! here we go again.... Jerry... whats that song again???? Just got that special place from Timmy in a pic/text


----------



## Mr Smee23

Mel, if it means Banana bread, than you can be sure I will hide my horns with a halo, and be super nice.  Who am I kidding, I don't know how to be nice. LOL, I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## Mr Smee23

Oh By the way,


Jen, Jen, Jen


How ya doin!


----------



## Mr Smee23

And never forget that Cait is an angel


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> The very thing of the ToT breaking down made the4 ride even more exciting..I LOVED it....  All the more reason for you to take another ride TT



I don't think so.   



Mr Smee23 said:


> No really, I am an 8.  But I am not looking cause I found her already.  And it was thru right here.  So for those of you who are looking.  This really does work.  It has just been so long since I posted.  I thought I would reintroduce myself.



 SMEE Long time no see....how's my little brother     And you better remember that CAITE is an ANGEL.... 



PirateMel said:


> Happy Friday everyone - you have all been busy posting today.
> 
> Here is my dance for today, Yippee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally installed the countertop in my Dinning room today, only took me over a year to cut .5 inches off of the custom order.  And the remodel is still not finished.
> 
> Cait did get to see my Pirates office
> 
> Hello Smee, nice to see you post - if you behave I will bring you a banana bread in Oct .
> 
> Just got the okay to take the 13 yr old twins with me in Dec -
> 
> Stay dry, and pray that Ike goes away.



I'll do the     dance for you MEL....can't wait for our Oct trip and then the Dec trip....So much FUN to have...


----------



## Mr Smee23

Sha and Tereasa you both know that I love ya'll(one word) too.


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Sha and Tereasa you both know that I love ya'll(one word) too.




awwwww he  's us T!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Sha and Tereasa you both know that I love ya'll(one word) too.





Sha said:


> awwwww he  's us T!!!!!!!!



Yes Sha, he does, he truly does...we are so special   He hasn't forgotten his friends.


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> And the remodel is still not finished.



How long has it been, Mel?  I thought I was taking a long time!


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Jen I am sorry to hear that.  My niece went through a similar thing last year.  It got so bad that she had to leave school and finish through correspondence...and she was the one being bullied!!  IT's part of the reason my DD goes to a small charter school here rather than the public schools.  The public schools in Tucson, specifically TUSD, are horrible (don't flame me I know there are some good public schools, just not many in the TUSD system).  I went to them and swore I would never send my kids there.  It's a sad state when the bullies get to stay and the good kids get forced out.  Makes me wonder about the parents, I would kick my DD's butt if I found out she was being a bully.



TUSD is similar in nature to CCUSD.  If my son had decided to move here instead of staying with his dad, he would have been homeschooled.  I don't have much faith in his current school but compared with Clark County schools, it is 100% BETTER.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I would bet that you really rack up the miles!!



Did I hear something about McSpeedy. . .oh no. . .while I am in training for a half marathon, you people who SPEED through everything KILL me. . .I love lingering. . .especially at the world. . .looking at the sights, savoring the moments. . .getting caught up in the pixie dust. . .checking out the two legged animals. . .lol. . .

I think you all get the picture.  I'll take my own foot out of my mouth. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Did I hear something about McSpeedy. . .oh no. . .while I am in training for a half marathon, you people who SPEED through everything KILL me. . .I love lingering. . .especially at the world. . .looking at the sights, savoring the moments. . .getting caught up in the pixie dust. . .checking out the two legged animals. . .lol. . .
> 
> I think you all get the picture.  I'll take my own foot out of my mouth. . .lol



lolrof...Well, I will be curious to know if McSpeedy does WDW like he does Boston       Regardless you will have a blast and if its too fast paced slow down......Just do it....


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Did I hear something about McSpeedy. . .oh no. . .while I am in training for a half marathon, you people who SPEED through everything KILL me. . .I love lingering. . .especially at the world. . .looking at the sights, savoring the moments. . .getting caught up in the pixie dust. . .checking out the two legged animals. . .lol. . .
> 
> I think you all get the picture.  I'll take my own foot out of my mouth. . .lol



good.. I think you'll find you'll naturally walk faster with that foot out of your mouth .. AND you'll still be able to savor those sights and moments.

for the record, when I walk with a purpose, I'm ...ok, I'm faster than your average walker. But, I do know how to stroll, especially when it's pushing 90 with a dew point in the 60's.


----------



## acm563

stitch90210 said:


> Its been a while since I have posted so hello to everyone. I have seen a lot of new faces as I have lurked.
> Ang it looks like you and Carrie had some really fun escapades while at disney, I would expect no less from you. I heard of a *recent bit of fun in *Northern Va a few weeks back
> Still not certain when I will be able to get back to the world but am thinking of trying to make the December trip as well.
> 
> Here's to a fun weekend  and may we all be safe from hurricanes and such


 Hi Craig, hope you can join everyone in Dec..and yes I heard you bumped into Ms Big Mouth...lol Have a good weekend even tho it will be full of rain and wind


PirateMel said:


> Happy Friday everyone - you have all been busy posting today.
> 
> Here is my dance for today, Yippee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally installed the countertop in my Dinning room today, only took me over a year to cut .5 inches off of the custom order.  And the remodel is still not finished.
> 
> Cait did get to see my Pirates office
> 
> Hello Smee, nice to see you post - if you behave I will bring you a banana bread in Oct .
> 
> Just got the okay to take the 13 yr old twins with me in Dec -
> 
> Stay dry, and pray that Ike goes away.


 Hiya Mel..Yay on countertop and on being able to take the twins with you in December (((HUGS)))



ttester9612 said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> SMEE Long time no see....how's my little brother     And you better remember that CAITE is an ANGEL....
> 
> 
> I'll do the     dance for you MEL....can't wait for our Oct trip and then the Dec trip....So much FUN to have...



Gosh Teresa you mean the excitement of being stuck on ToT doesnt make you want to ride the ride again...gee whats up with that 
and I agree its good to see Smee and of course Cait is an ANGEL  


 Good morning to everyone else, little to no time to read or post , it will be a busy weekend....


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> good.. I think you'll find you'll naturally walk faster with that foot out of your mouth .. AND you'll still be able to savor those sights and moments.
> 
> for the record, when I walk with a purpose, I'm ...ok, I'm faster than your average walker. But, I do know how to stroll, especially when it's pushing 90 with a dew point in the 60's.



Oh so that explains it....u were walking with purpose... 

Have a wonderful day my sweet friend (((HUGS)))


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> good.. I think you'll find you'll naturally walk faster with that foot out of your mouth .. AND you'll still be able to savor those sights and moments.
> 
> for the record, when I walk with a purpose, I'm ...ok, I'm faster than your average walker. But, I do know how to stroll, especially when it's pushing 90 with a dew point in the 60's.



Only 90?  Heck, I was in La Quinta yesterday taking my son to get his uniforms for Public Service Academy.  It was 116 with 40% humidity. . .GOTTA LOVE MONSOON SEASON.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone, I feel like I just awoke from a coma! Happy Saturday! LOL 

Darcy, Speedy McWalkerstein has his moments of leisurely strolling (although I don't remember many), and he has his moments of leaving people in the dust!!! LOL!! But hey, that was in his native habitat,Boston. Who knows what walking behavior the elusive McWalkerstein species will display in a foreign environment.

 
 


Oh, hi, good morning Tom!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon everyone.  We have been getting plenty of rain from Hanna, it's been non-stop, but I'm not swimming yet..


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.  We have been getting plenty of rain from Hanna, it's been non-stop, but I'm not swimming yet..



Guess we cant sing "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" yet


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Guess we cant sing "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" yet



   

You never know, by the time Hanna passes I might be  swimming with the  or


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> You never know, by the time Hanna passes I might be  swimming with the  or



Hope not! And makes me think of Mel's basement


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Hope not! And makes me think of Mel's basement



OMG I forgot about that.  I believe Hanna is heading towards Mel.   Mel are you ready to bail water.....


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.  We have been getting plenty of rain from Hanna, it's been non-stop, but I'm not swimming yet..




Well, it is close to 1 here and so far nothing.  I imagine it will arrive as I am getting into the city.  But as long as the roof of the theater isn't leaking, no problem.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Saturday everyone!

Luckily the only Hurricane Hanna I know right now is the bar/counter service at the Beach/Yacht Club pool.  We are too far west of the Hanna to get the rains but the weather here is definitely cooler today and cloudy...

Hope the rains blow out into the ocean for all the east coasters here!


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> TUSD is similar in nature to CCUSD.  If my son had decided to move here instead of staying with his dad, he would have been homeschooled.  I don't have much faith in his current school but compared with Clark County schools, it is 100% BETTER.



I am glad that we have the charter school option in AZ...otherwise my other options would have been private school (ouch on my wallet) or homeschooling (which I can't do since I need to work).  We have some pretty good charter schools here.  One of them, BASIS, keeps getting ranked top in the country.  My DD's is focused on math and science and consistently wins top awards.  

I have talked to people I went to high school with who were focused on going to college after high school.  Similar to me, once they got to college they realized how poorly TUSD prepared us...even though many of us were in the college prep programs.  What a joke!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Who knows what walking behavior the elusive McWalkerstein species will display in a foreign environment.



If WDW were foreign territory to me, I'd probably agree wtih you.. but as it is for most here, it's my second home


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Guess we cant sing "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" yet



Sha, you know as well as anyone we can always sing "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" 

I'm ashamed to admit, I still haven't seen the Nemo stage show. That will change on this trip!


----------



## cdn ears

Mr Smee23 said:


> And never forget that Cait is an angel



hmmmm ........ but in an earlier comment you mentioned about hiding your horns in a halo, does this mean that Cait is ambidextrous as well and can hide her tail in her wings


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> If WDW were foreign territory to me, I'd probably agree wtih you.. but as it is for most here, it's my second home



My meaning in that joke was that none of us have ever seen you walk at WDW.  Silly man. I know it is your second home.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My meaning in that joke was that none of us have ever seen you walk at WDW.  Silly man. I know it is your second home.



You might see my head bobbing up and down if you stand on a sidewalk bench and squint off in the distance .


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Sha, you know as well as anyone we can always sing "just keep swimming, just keep swimming"
> 
> I'm ashamed to admit, I still haven't seen the Nemo stage show. That will change on this trip!



Im not ashamed to admit it.. but I havent either. Not that I do not want to see it, I do. But when I go with others I ask what they want to do since its so close, just havent taken time to go and see it while in AK.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Im not ashamed to admit it.. but I havent either. Not that I do not want to see it, I do. But when I go with others I ask what they want to do since its so close, just havent taken time to go and see it while in AK.




Oh my god Sha...I just noticed the thing about you being in Disney magazine in your signature.  I still have some back copies...I just checked and I have that one!  You've been sitting in my living room all this time!!!


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> Oh my god Sha...I just noticed the thing about you being in Disney magazine in your signature.  I still have some back copies...I just checked and I have that one!  You've been sitting in my living room all this time!!!




That's probably where she got her sneakiness.....  remember her holding the door for Darcy on the Boardwalk


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Oh my god Sha...I just noticed the thing about you being in Disney magazine in your signature.  I still have some back copies...I just checked and I have that one!  You've been sitting in my living room all this time!!!



LOL and its a very nice living room too! 



cdn ears said:


> That's probably where she got her sneakiness.....  remember her holding the door for Darcy on the Boardwalk



Not going to confess to if it is or not!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> You might see my head bobbing up and down if you stand on a sidewalk bench and squint off in the distance .



Oh Tom.. why do you do this? 

 I will not make a comment about watching your head bob up and down on a family board.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Tom.. why do you do this?
> 
> I will not make a comment about watching your head bob up and down on a family board.



You're something .. although I guess I should be grateful you left the "squinting" comment alone too.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> You're something .. although I guess I should be grateful you left the "squinting" comment alone too.




Yeah, just cause I luv ya...lol


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> You might see my head bobbing up and down if you stand on a sidewalk bench and squint off in the distance .



Ok Tom, this gave me the strangest visuals...   

I re-read it and took it to mean maybe you have a bit of bounce in your step??

Thank you, Tracy for nipping this one in the "bob!"


----------



## can84

Hi! My name is Christi, and I am supposed to be reading and doing schoolwork (just started grad school!), but found this thread and am enjoying it so much more than the chapters I have to get through


----------



## DisneyDreams21

can84 said:


> Hi! My name is Christi, and I am supposed to be reading and doing schoolwork (just started grad school!), but found this thread and am enjoying it so much more than the chapters I have to get through



 Welcome to the boards, Christi!  If it makes you feel any better, many of us find some free entertainment here 

And I am supposed to be working on my dissertation right now...but the boards can be quite a distraction some days.


----------



## can84

Thank you! What are you doing your PhD in?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

can84 said:


> Thank you! What are you doing your PhD in?



Counseling, specifically Counselor Education.  Almost done but it's been a long adventure...lol

What program are you in for grad school?


----------



## can84

Library and Info Science  I decided to go full time, and am taking 4 classes  I have NO idea what I was thinking.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

can84 said:


> Library and Info Science  I decided to go full time, and am taking 4 classes  I have NO idea what I was thinking.



I think you may need to post on the boards once in awhile!lol  

Call it a stress break, since 4 classes in grad school is definitely a full boat!  Once you get started though, it tends to go by pretty fast.


----------



## ahoff

can84 said:


> Hi! My name is Christi, and I am supposed to be reading and doing schoolwork (just started grad school!), but found this thread and am enjoying it so much more than the chapters I have to get through




Welcome Christi!  Would you be going to SB?


----------



## acm563

Christi


"Timmy update" Many many texts and pictures, she is having a marvelous time 

I hope eveyone has a beautiful and blessed Sunday! I am working again today so a lot going on..... Thankfully the rain has passed  thru.


----------



## can84

Call it a stress break, since 4 classes in grad school is definitely a full boat!  Once you get started though, it tends to go by pretty fast. [/QUOTE]

Thanks for the words of encouragement!


Welcome Christi! Would you be going to SB?[/QUOTE]

No, I'm going to LIU


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!!! 

Another day closer to Disney trips!   
I have to admit there is a Disney-itis epidemic going on... several of my local friends are going this week here and there (based on their days off).

Have a wonderful day today!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All...Happy Sunday!!

Hope everyone has had a great weekend.

Hey Mel, did the basement survive Hanna?



Mr Smee23 said:


> Mel, if it means Banana bread, than you can be sure I will hide my horns with a halo, and be super nice.  Who am I kidding, I don't know how to be nice. LOL, I crack myself up sometimes.



You really do crack yourself up...LOL




Mr Smee23 said:


> And never forget that Cait is an angel



Smart Man!!



ttester9612 said:


> SMEE Long time no see....how's my little brother     And you better remember that CAITE is an ANGEL....



Thanks Teresa...ya'll are good for my ego!



Mr Smee23 said:


> Sha and Tereasa you both know that I love ya'll(one word) too.




Isn't he sweet... 



Sha said:


> awwwww he  's us T!!!!!!!!



Yeah, but he loves me more  



ttester9612 said:


> Yes Sha, he does, he truly does...we are so special   He hasn't forgotten his friends.



Nope he hasn't 



cdn ears said:


> hmmmm ........ but in an earlier comment you mentioned about hiding your horns in a halo, does this mean that Cait is ambidextrous as well and can hide her tail in her wings



OH NO YOU DIDN'T.  Mean boy!!


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Sunday everyone.  Hope everyone survived Hanna.  IKE looks like the bad one to watch now.

    ​
Thankfully no water to report - basesment is dry  

OMG, this has been the longest weekend is history, just can't wait to land in Sunny FLA 

Remodel is in it's 21st month, I took this summer off !
I finished the counter top, trimmed it out and in the process on decorating it I broke a decanter full on sambucca on it,  but it smelled really good though  

I did manage to build a counter in the craft room, now I can really scrap when I get back!

Time for the Pats today  Kinda afraid to watch though.


----------



## Sha

Glad to hear the basement stayed dry Mel!!

Am heading to a home show


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone!!! I am looking forward to a full day of football watching excitement!!! Yee haw!! Have a good one!!




P.S. Go BILLS!!!!


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Thankfully no water to report - basesment is dry
> 
> OMG, this has been the longest weekend is history, just can't wait to land in Sunny FLA
> 
> Remodel is in it's 21st month, I took this summer off !
> I finished the counter top, trimmed it out and in the process on decorating it I broke a decanter full on sambucca on it,  but it smelled really good though
> 
> I did manage to build a counter in the craft room, now I can really scrap when I get back!
> 
> Time for the Pats today  Kinda afraid to watch though.



Glad to hear the basement is dry but you have a new air freshener installed in the kitchen  or was that your way of christening it, like they do with the new boats and champagne  

Glad to hear the bunch of bananas is getting smaller, enjoy your trip


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon Everyone. How's your weekend been?

I've survived the storm with no swimming involved.  

Mel glad to hear you did not have to bail water.  And   on your upcoming trip.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Hope everyone survived Hanna.  IKE looks like the bad one to watch now.
> 
> ​
> Thankfully no water to report - basesment is dry
> 
> OMG, this has been the longest weekend is history, just can't wait to land in Sunny FLA
> 
> Remodel is in it's 21st month, I took this summer off !
> I finished the counter top, trimmed it out and in the process on decorating it I broke a decanter full on sambucca on it,  but it smelled really good though
> 
> I did manage to build a counter in the craft room, now I can really scrap when I get back!
> 
> Time for the Pats today  Kinda afraid to watch though.



My weekend was going fine until Tom Brady went down with a knee injury. Mel, I wish I could do a banana dance for your upcoming trip, but I'm in a non-dancing mood right now.


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> My weekend was going fine until Tom Brady went down with a knee injury. Mel, I wish I could do a banana dance for your upcoming trip, but I'm in a non-dancing mood right now.



Sorry to hear that.  My quarterback plays for another team so I can feel your pain about losing a quarterback.    Hopefully it won't be anything severe and Brady will be back soon!!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Time for the Pats today  Kinda afraid to watch though.



sounds like you were foreshadowing there... Hope Brady isnt as bad as it sounds.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304;27417225

P.S. Go [COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> B[/COLOR]ILLS!!!!



Happy Sunday everyone! Rainy, football watching day here, and at this moment the Bills are leading 27-10 in at the end of the 3rd Quarter! YAY!


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Rainy, football watching day here, and at this moment the Bills are leading 27-10 in at the end of the 3rd Quarter! YAY!



Yeah.. I've been getting the snarky txts from your Bills fan neighbor


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Yeah.. I've been getting the snarky txts from your Bills fan neighbor



 Oh no--not the snarky texts! LOL It all started with that tiny little "GO BILLS" message she posted, and I'd like to think it worked some magic 

Right about now, most of my neighbors are probably eating pizza and wings, yelling at their tv sets and occassionally making sudden, errratic hand motions and random leaps from couches...

Then there are others who prefer the snarky text method  All in good fun


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Yeah.. I've been getting the snarky txts from your Bills fan neighbor




I was not the snarky one!! lol YOU told ME to shut up...lol  You snarkety snarky Pats fan you...lol  I was just sharing in the wonderful Bills glory....LOL

34-10 final score.... yeee hawwwww


----------



## black562

Well I've returned and I'm currently sorting pictures.

There were 198 pictures taken with Flat Amy and a trip report will be forthcoming....some interesting things happened to that poor girl, but she seems to have survived the trip.

Stay tuned!!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> Well I've returned and I'm currently sorting pictures.
> 
> There were 198 pictures taken with Flat Amy and a trip report will be forthcoming....some interesting things happened to that poor girl, but she seems to have survived the trip.
> 
> Stay tuned!!!!!



Welcome back!! Can't wait to read about your adventures with Flat Amy! LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I was not the snarky one!! lol YOU told ME to shut up...lol  You snarkety snarky Pats fan you...lol  I was just sharing in the wonderful Bills glory....LOL
> 
> 34-10 final score.... yeee hawwwww



Yeah, a lot of good the "shut up" txt did  ... btw, I think that was in response to your "I hope the Pats lose" comment.. or something to that effect. Not very gracious of you.


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> Well I've returned and I'm currently sorting pictures.
> 
> There were 198 pictures taken with Flat Amy and a trip report will be forthcoming....some interesting things happened to that poor girl, but she seems to have survived the trip.
> 
> Stay tuned!!!!!



Welcome back Joe! Looking forward to the reports. I hope it helps ease the post trip blues that usually set in.

One comment though.. "she _*seems *_to have survived" doesn't sound very convincing.. I sure hope she rallies for her trip to the State of Vegas.


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> Sorry to hear that.  My quarterback plays for another team so I can feel your pain about losing a quarterback.    Hopefully it won't be anything severe and Brady will be back soon!!



Let's hope! I also hope the Pats find a way to contain your former QB next week. He looked pretty strong today.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Well I've returned and I'm currently sorting pictures.
> 
> There were 198 pictures taken with Flat Amy and a trip report will be forthcoming....some interesting things happened to that poor girl, but she seems to have survived the trip.
> 
> Stay tuned!!!!!



Hi Sugarfiend!! LOL hope the drive home wasnt too bad.


----------



## disneykip

black562 said:


> Well I've returned and I'm currently sorting pictures.
> 
> There were 198 pictures taken with Flat Amy and a trip report will be forthcoming....some interesting things happened to that poor girl, but she seems to have survived the trip.
> 
> Stay tuned!!!!!



Welcome Back!!  I was wondering when we would get to hear of all Flat Amy's adventures as well as yours.  Looking forward to hearing about the trip.     



buena vista said:


> Let's hope! I also hope the Pats find a way to contain your former QB next week. He looked pretty strong today.




I will be cheering for your team.    Not that I want him to do bad all season but he can't have a better season than the Packers so.............


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Yeah, a lot of good the "shut up" txt did  ... btw, I think that was in response to your "I hope the Pats lose" comment.. or something to that effect. Not very gracious of you.




Well, I am a Bills fan, of course I am going to want the Pats to lose!!! LOL 
And you should know better by now than to tell me to "Shut up"

LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well, I am a Bills fan, of course I am going to want the Pats to lose!!! LOL
> And you should know better by now than to tell me to "Shut up"
> 
> LOL



Well, I am a Pats fan.. and I couldn't care less what the Bills do .


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Welcome back Joe! Looking forward to the reports. I hope it helps ease the post trip blues that usually set in.
> 
> One comment though.. "she _*seems *_to have survived" doesn't sound very convincing.. I sure hope she rallies for her trip to the State of Vegas.



State of Vegas...LMAO...I am never going to live that down.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Well, I am a Pats fan.. and I couldn't care less what the Bill do .




 

LOL


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Well, I am a Pats fan.. and I couldn't care less what the Bills do .



Why do you like Pat over Bill?  What does Pat have that Bill doesn't have??  

I am sure they are both very nice.

(I am just kidding...I am assuming you are talking about...football?? Which I don't follow at all but I wanted to contribute  )


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Why do you like Pat over Bill?  What does Pat have that Bill doesn't have??
> 
> I am sure they are both very nice.
> 
> (I am just kidding...I am assuming you are talking about...football?? Which I don't follow at all but I wanted to contribute  )



I'll try to summarize.. Pat and Bill are neighbors. Pat has three championships and Bill has none. So Bill hates Pat and fans of Bill hate Pat because Pat is a winner, which makes Pat a loser.

Make sense now? 

That about right Tracy?


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> I'll try to summarize.. Pat and Bill are neighbors. Pat has three championships and Bill has none. So Bill hates Pat and fans of Bill hate Pat because Pat is a winner, which makes Pat a loser.
> 
> Make sense now?
> 
> That about right Tracy?




Maybe they just need to hug it out.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Maybe they just need to hug it out.



   Good one.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Good one.




ROFL...I have tears running down my face.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I'll try to summarize.. Pat and Bill are neighbors. Pat has three championships and Bill has none. So Bill hates Pat and fans of Bill hate Pat because Pat is a winner, which makes Pat a loser.
> 
> Make sense now?
> 
> That about right Tracy?




Well, yeah, except Bill has been lifting weights lately, and Pat has suffered an injury.  A certain fan of Pat (TOM) has made a boastful comment on these boards that he will toast Bill from a Bill shotglass a certain fan of Bill (ME) has given him as a gift if Bill defeats Pat in a matchup.  A picture of such toast was promised.  So today, watching Pat barely hold on to win against an inferior opponent, caused the fan of Pat to not share in the joy of Bill routing a tough opponent.  

Thats all.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> Maybe they just need to hug it out.





buena vista said:


> Good one.





Oh Tom, come here and we can hug it out... unless of course you are still crying.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well, yeah, except Bill has been lifting weights lately, and Pat has suffered an injury.  A certain fan of Pat (TOM) has made a boastful comment on these boards that he will toast Bill from a Bill shotglass a certain fan of Bill (ME) has given him as a gift if Bill defeats Pat in a matchup.  A picture of such toast was promised.  So today, watching Pat barely hold on to win against an inferior opponent, caused the fan of Pat to not share in the joy of Bill routing a tough opponent.
> 
> Thats all.



Looks like Tom should liftin' a shotglass right now with Bill 

Now we have the story of Bill and Pat and Tom....


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> So today, watching Pat barely hold on to win against an inferior opponent, caused the fan of Pat to not share in the joy of Bill routing a tough opponent.



All true, except the last sentence. Fan of Pat didn't share in the joy of Bill because fan of Pat doesn't care what Bill does (except when Pat _*hugs *_Bill later this year ).


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> All true, except the last sentence. Fan of Pat didn't share in the joy of Bill because fan of Pat doesn't care what Bill does (except when Pat _*hugs *_Bill later this year ).



And I love you too Tom...LOL

















But Pat is still a loser...


----------



## buena vista

I'm crying, but it's because I'm still laughing at the hug it out suggestion.. and if the word hug were substituted in football

"It's a hugfest out there!"

"that was textbook hugging"

"Look at that.. he slipped three hugs on his way to an 18 yard gain"

"that was a game-saving hug!"

"here comes the call... 'illegal hugging, 10 yard penalty from the spot of the foul. first down'.."

LOL..somebody stop me!


----------



## buena vista

you're lucky.. Cleo needs to go out for a walk.. phew!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> I'm crying, but it's because I'm still laughing at the hug it out suggestion.. and if the word hug were substituted in football
> 
> "It's a hugfest out there!"
> 
> "that was textbook hugging"
> 
> "Look at that.. he slipped three hugs on his way to an 18 yard gain"
> 
> "that was a game-saving hug!"
> 
> "here comes the call... 'illegal hugging, 10 yard penalty from the spot of the foul. first down'.."
> 
> LOL..somebody stop me!



   

Sorry too busy laughing to stop you now... take the dog for a walk and bring back the entertainment later


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> you're lucky.. Cleo needs to go out for a walk.. phew!




Saved by the Greyhound!! LOL


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> I'm crying, but it's because I'm still laughing at the hug it out suggestion.. and if the word hug were substituted in football
> 
> "It's a hugfest out there!"
> 
> "that was textbook hugging"
> 
> "Look at that.. he slipped three hugs on his way to an 18 yard gain"
> 
> "that was a game-saving hug!"
> 
> "here comes the call... 'illegal hugging, 10 yard penalty from the spot of the foul. first down'.."
> 
> LOL..somebody stop me!



ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## black562

Ok, off topic but after returning from my trip, I have to ask.  After 35-40 trips to the world, they keep asking this same family to stand clear of the doors on the monorail.  

Por Favore, Montanga, Dee Ali Halta, Dela Squartas....this family must visit Disney World alot, and apparently got closed in many doors in order to get their own message on the monorail.

Anyway, just thought I'd share, as I ponder this eternal question....


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Ok, off topic but after returning from my trip, I have to ask.  After 35-40 trips to the world, they keep asking this same family to stand clear of the doors on the monorail.
> 
> Por Favore, Montanga, Dee Ali Halta, Dela Squartas....this family must visit Disney World alot, and apparnatly got closed in many doors in order to get their own message on the monorail.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share, as I ponder this eternal question....



you're silly


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> Ok, off topic but after returning from my trip, I have to ask.  After 35-40 trips to the world, they keep asking this same family to stand clear of the doors on the monorail.
> 
> Por Favore, Montanga, Dee Ali Halta, Dela Squartas....this family must visit Disney World alot, and apparently got closed in many doors in order to get their own message on the monorail.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share, as I ponder this eternal question....



Yeah. They must be really dense.  Just move away from the doors already!!! Geesh!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

black562 said:


> Ok, off topic but after returning from my trip, I have to ask.  After 35-40 trips to the world, they keep asking this same family to stand clear of the doors on the monorail.
> 
> Por Favore, Montanga, Dee Ali Halta, Dela Squartas....this family must visit Disney World alot, and apparently got closed in many doors in order to get their own message on the monorail.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share, as I ponder this eternal question....



Those are some very deep thoughts!  Looking forward to seeing the full Flat Amy report.  The previews were hilarious!


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> Ok, off topic but after returning from my trip, I have to ask.  After 35-40 trips to the world, they keep asking this same family to stand clear of the doors on the monorail.
> 
> Por Favore, Montanga, Dee Ali Halta, Dela Squartas....this family must visit Disney World alot, and apparently got closed in many doors in order to get their own message on the monorail.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share, as I ponder this eternal question....



I think if you do the monorail pub crawl, the answer will become apparent.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> I'll try to summarize.. Pat and Bill are neighbors. Pat has three championships and Bill has none. So Bill hates Pat and fans of Bill hate Pat because Pat is a winner, which makes Pat a loser.
> 
> Make sense now?
> 
> That about right Tracy?



    

You forgot the part about a few players who defected, cause they though they were worth more, but still didn't help the Bills.

  

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## PirateMel

I hope Tom will be playing soon, really sorry they kept Cassle , he got lucky today


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Ok, off topic but after returning from my trip, I have to ask.  After 35-40 trips to the world, they keep asking this same family to stand clear of the doors on the monorail.
> 
> Por Favore, Montanga, Dee Ali Halta, Dela Squartas....this family must visit Disney World alot, and apparently got closed in many doors in order to get their own message on the monorail.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share, as I ponder this eternal question....



so you did post that question!


----------



## Flat Amy

Hey everyone.  This is my first post and I'm so excited to be sharing my very first trip to Walt Disney World.  I had a great tour guide that showed me all around.  Though I did get myself into some sticky situations, I managed to make it out just fine.

Stay tuned, I'm uploading my pictures so I can share with all of you.


----------



## sand2270

Flat Amy said:


> Hey everyone.  This is my first post and I'm so excited to be sharing my very first trip to Walt Disney World.  I had a great tour guide that showed me all around.  Though I did get myself into some sticky situations, I managed to make it out just fine.
> 
> Stay tuned, I'm uploading my pictures so I can share with all of you.



gee Flat Amy...you look oddly familiar...hmm...I can't place you...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> The Fairfield Inn is also nice.  I talk about it in my disneyland trip report in my signature.  It was clean, room was decorated with disney stuff, has a nice view of the parks, has a nice foodcourt and Seattles Best Coffee, free parking and free internet.  Pool was pretty basic, but we didn't use it anyway.  Also an easy walk to the parks.



Everyone and their brother's bed and breakfast seems to have FREE internet if not FREE wifi. And WDW wanted us to jump through hoops for Joe and I to be able to use a wired highspeed connection.



buena vista said:


> Darcy, trust me on this one.. when Mel offers you her signature jello shots, just smile and politely decline. She's as sweet as the day is long, but her jello shots are lethal in unmeasured doses... even the so-called watered down varieties for us wimps. Probably best for all involved that SW is being stingy for that weekend. And with the alcohol *and *sugar content, I think Flat Amy would be the only one who could stand up straight.



Sounds like fun...I've never been intoxicated no matter how hard I've tried.


My lord, go to Walt Disney World for a few days, and you come back and the thread has went absolutely willy nilly! I'm still getting caught up in terms of reading everything.


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Everyone and their brother's bed and breakfast seems to have FREE internet if not FREE wifi. And WDW wanted us to jump through hoops for Joe and I to be able to use a wired highspeed connection.



I don't know...I have stayed at many places that still charge for it...so I look for it as a perk when making hotel reservations.  $10 a day is a rip off.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

buena vista said:


> Safe return of course.. no 50,000 cronkite reward for a Flat Matty



There's just no flattening Matty. That's all I'm saying...too much personality to compress.


----------



## Flat Amy

Flat Matty!!!  No, no, then I would get left at home.


----------



## Flat Amy

sand2270 said:


> I don't know...I have stayed at many places that still charge for it...so I look for it as a perk when making hotel reservations.  $10 a day is a rip off.



I want to come to Disneyland too...I bet that would be fun.


----------



## sand2270

well it's almost 1am here and all I can say is...I think Joe and I need to get a life LOL


----------



## Flat Amy

Ok everyone, my trip report is posted for Day 1.  Updates will come...see the link in my signature.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well. Am already waiting for the weekend... but still keeping an eye on Ike.

Wishing you all a wonderful day!!! 

Love the TR Flat Amy!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Flat Amy said:


> Ok everyone, my trip report is posted for Day 1.  Updates will come...see the link in my signature.



OMG, too funny    

The pressed penny picture was the best.


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Monday - Yippee almost there!

    

I am too excited I can't sleep


----------



## buena vista

Flat Amy said:


> Ok everyone, my trip report is posted for Day 1.  Updates will come...see the link in my signature.



Classic  



Sha said:


> Am already waiting for the weekend... but still keeping an eye on Ike.



I hope Ike takes a detour!! 



PirateMel said:


> OMG, too funny
> 
> The pressed penny picture was the best.





PirateMel said:


> Happy Monday - Yippee almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> I am too excited I can't sleep



 Mel, I'm happy for you that not even the black cloud that lingers over Foxborough can ruin your spirits! Friends, family, and Disney conspire to keep things in perspective .


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Classic
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Ike takes a detour!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel, I'm happy for you that not even the black cloud that lingers over Foxborough can ruin your spirits! Friends, family, and Disney conspire to keep things in perspective .



Now I don't need to find a place to watch the game while I am there


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone, horrible weekend at work, have to go back til 9pm tonight. But i just keep telling myself it;s more spending money for the world! Here come my dancing bananas:


----------



## PirateMel

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone, horrible weekend at work, have to go back til 9pm tonight. But i just keep telling myself it;s more spending money for the world! Here come my dancing bananas:



Work = Disney  
Hope you have a better day today.


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone, horrible weekend at work, have to go back til 9pm tonight. But i just keep telling myself it;s more spending money for the world! Here come my dancing bananas:



Loving the Banana dance. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Loving the Banana dance. . .



They're even more fun to watch when you set them to music 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov4tE7XRTUA&feature=related


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone!!! I am home from my Swimming with the Grannies class I have resumed going to, and this time I dragged Robin along.  I forgot how good of a workout that is!!! LOL 

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> They're even more fun to watch when you set them to music
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov4tE7XRTUA&feature=related



Awe, that was just fun. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

PirateMel said:


> Happy Monday - Yippee almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> I am too excited I can't sleep





disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone, horrible weekend at work, have to go back til 9pm tonight. But i just keep telling myself it;s more spending money for the world! Here come my dancing bananas:



Cheers to the dancing bananas! They put me in a great mood this morning!   



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone!!! I am home from my Swimming with the Grannies class I have resumed going to, and this time I dragged Robin along.  I forgot how good of a workout that is!!! LOL
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!



Oh yes she did...lol   We are in our own little boot camp now between marathon walking and swimming with grannies.

Happy Monday everyone!  

So far we have Flat Amy's report and dancing bananas...not a bad start to the day at all!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Jenroc said:


> The bullies are back in action at my son's school -- again.  Pretty sad when, on the third day of school, I have to spend the better part of the day in the principal's office because of someone else's children !!  And it doesn't stop there !!!  I get to do it again today !!!!!  Right after the two in question were repremended(?) and told in no uncertain terms to stay away or more charges will be brought against them, the "other" one threatened him in the classroom !!!!!  I am so fed up and about ready to do start going to the media and anyone else who will listen !!!  I am not going to let this happen without everyone hearing about it !!!!  If any of you have children who are on the receiving end of bullying or are the bully themselves - I beg you to get help for both !!!!!!!!!!  It is not fair to the innocent if you don't admit to it and fighting is not the answer !!  Isn't there enough of that going on elsewhere ???????  Our children are the only future we have - don't we owe it to them to take care of ALL of them, not just our own ????
> Sorry ..... I needed that rant.



My opinion?
Enroll your son in martial arts classes with an emphasis on grappling such as Akido. Then inform the school officials that your son is receiving martial arts training to boost his confidence so he won't feel like a victim, and that should he need to because of their obvious inability to control the students, he can defend himself. Go on to explain that should they punish him for doing so, it'll be nothing but rewards and praise at home, completely undermining and making worthless any punishment they would give him for defending himself against unruly students.

Joe's got some good stories about his mom and school. You should send him a PM.


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, that was just fun. . .



Okay, and ever since watching that video I keep singing. . .there goes the baker with his tray like always, the same old breads and rolls to sell. . .every morning just the same, since the morning that we came, to this poor provencial town. . ."Good Morning, Belle". . .Look there she goes that girl is strange no question, a most peculiar mademoiselle. . .

But the worst part is I met Andrea for Coffee this morning and I am still suffering Caffeine highs. . .so all songs play at 78 speed. . .(for those that remember. . .lol.)


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, and ever since watching that video I keep singing. . .there goes the baker with his tray like always, the same old breads and rolls to sell. . .every morning just the same, since the morning that we came, to this poor provencial town. . ."Good Morning, Belle". . .Look there she goes that girl is strange no question, a most peculiar mademoiselle. . .
> 
> But the worst part is I met Andrea for Coffee this morning and I am still suffering Caffeine highs. . .so all songs play at 78 speed. . .(for those that remember. . .lol.)



I remember the 78 indicator on the turntable, but not the actual vinyls .. true confessions though, we used to play 33's on the 45rpm setting and sing like the chipmunks LOL

Love the music from that movie/musical. And lots of community theater groups are doing a great job staging it too!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I remember the 78 indicator on the turntable, but not the actual vinyls .. true confessions though, we used to play 33's on the 45rpm setting and sing like the chipmunks LOL
> 
> Love the music from that movie/musical. And lots of community theater groups are doing a great job staging it too!



Okay, so then I go to my limewire account and now this song is in my head. . .

Many nights we prayed, with no proof anyone could hear. . .in our hearts a hope for something barely understood. . .now we are not afraid although we know there's much to fear. . .we were moving mountains long before we knew we could. . .there can be miracles when you believe. . .though hope is frail, its hard to kill. . .


----------



## PirateMel

Patriot Nation will be without its MVP Quarterback for the entire season.

I am in morning


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Patriot Nation will be without its MVP Quarterback for the entire season.
> 
> I am in morning



I know.. I know..

Gotta try to keep it in perspective Mel. You have a Disney trip coming up


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Patriot Nation will be without its MVP Quarterback for the entire season.
> 
> I am in morning



OMG. . .that would be mourning. . .and I am ALL over that one. . .


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG. . .that would be mourning. . .and I am ALL over that one. . .



That too


----------



## Jenroc

GIR-Prototype said:


> My opinion?
> Enroll your son in martial arts classes with an emphasis on grappling such as Akido. Then inform the school officials that your son is receiving martial arts training to boost his confidence so he won't feel like a victim, and that should he need to because of their obvious inability to control the students, he can defend himself. Go on to explain that should they punish him for doing so, it'll be nothing but rewards and praise at home, completely undermining and making worthless any punishment they would give him for defending himself against unruly students.
> 
> Joe's got some good stories about his mom and school. You should send him a PM.



Thanks !!  I have considered that option a few times.  And I will PM Joe later tonight about it !!!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Now I don't need to find a place to watch the game while I am there



I vote for ESPN  



disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone, horrible weekend at work, have to go back til 9pm tonight. But i just keep telling myself it;s more spending money for the world! Here come my dancing



Hope it was a better day today 



PirateMel said:


> Patriot Nation will be without its MVP Quarterback for the entire season.
> 
> I am in morning



sorry to hear that Mel


----------



## GIR-Prototype

can84 said:


> Hi! My name is Christi, and I am supposed to be reading and doing schoolwork (just started grad school!), but found this thread and am enjoying it so much more than the chapters I have to get through



Heya Christi!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> I don't know...I have stayed at many places that still charge for it...so I look for it as a perk when making hotel reservations.  $10 a day is a rip off.



I guess I'll have to start looking for it as well; I may as well get into the habit.

And...I'm caught up with the thread finally!!


----------



## ttester9612

GIR-Prototype said:


> My lord, go to Walt Disney World for a few days, and you come back and the thread has went absolutely willy nilly! I'm still getting caught up in terms of reading everything.



You don't have to go to Disney for this thread to go wild.  I've been so busy at work, that I don't have time to read the thread, by the time I get home in the evening's there are so many posts that I can't keep up.. ..so I just skip to the last 2 pages.... 

We need Darcy to start summarizing  for us. 



PirateMel said:


> Happy Monday - Yippee almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> I am too excited I can't sleep



  Mel your getting closer.
.....then the next trip is Oct.   



PirateMel said:


> Patriot Nation will be without its MVP Quarterback for the entire season.
> 
> I am in morning



So


----------



## Flat Amy

Hey everyone...I just made another report for Main Street in the Magic Kingdom.  It was so much fun and I love sharing it with all of you.  

More to come....


----------



## can84

GIR-Prototype said:


> Heya Christi!


Hi back!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all!!! 
 
I had a very nice dream last night. I like having very nice dreams.  I tend to wake up in a good mood.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> I don't know...I have stayed at many places that still charge for it...so I look for it as a perk when making hotel reservations.  $10 a day is a rip off.





GIR-Prototype said:


> I guess I'll have to start looking for it as well; I may as well get into the habit.



Might I suggest a wireless air card??

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well this morning! Things are nice very nice here 

am almost into single digits for my two trips in the next two weeks    

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning my lovely dispeeps. . .

Two more weeks till I am back at my happy place. . .woo hoo. . .

Hope you all have a lovely day. . .


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Tuesday eveyone

  ​
Just three more sleeps untill I see Mickey


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Happy Tuesday eveyone
> 
> ​
> Just three more sleeps untill I see Mickey



Happy Tuesday!!!    

Two weeks and I get a mini-break, to meet up with Darcy and who knows who else, make a farewell appearance at the AC, and have fun with Mickey!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Happy Tuesday!!!
> 
> Two weeks and I get a mini-break, to meet up with Darcy and who knows who else, make a farewell appearance at the AC, and have fun with Mickey!



I just realized I only have 5 more days off before I fly out. . .the rest are all work days. . .uh oh. . .better get some stuff done. . .lol


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Happy Tuesday!!!
> 
> Two weeks and I get a mini-break, to meet up with Darcy and who knows who else, make a farewell appearance at the AC, and have fun with Mickey!





nurse.darcy said:


> I just realized I only have 5 more days off before I fly out. . .the rest are all work days. . .uh oh. . .better get some stuff done. . .lol



Woo Hoo!


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone! Last night at work stunk too but i remembered the saying's and happy thoughts everyone gave me like work equals disney  and i just smiled!   well today is my day off yipee! and i just want to concerntrate on the positive and talk to all my good friends on the dis boards. love ya


----------



## disneydeb

oops almost forgot my dancing banana rockette"'s  and a one and a two:


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Here's some dancers for everyone who is going to the World in the next couple of weeks..
    


Now if I could just get one of ya to pack me in your suitcase and take me with you!!!! lol  I could make a cardboard cutout of myself Flat Amy style to go to work for me...lol I wonder if that could work....lol


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Have a Banana Dancing Tuesday Everyone!  




disneydeb said:


> oops almost forgot my dancing banana rockette"'s  and a one and a two:



Can't forget those banana dancers...


----------



## Puget Peach

I'm an 11 looking for an 11 so I can retire to run a Dis'ers Resort!  The lounge would be Dis'ers Den.  Restaurant - Dis'ers Diner.  Ice Cream kiosk (selling Dole Whips) - Dis'ers Delites.  Pizza to th room?  Dis'ers Delivery!  Okay, I'll stop for now, but one way or another I'm heading to WDW to work in retirement!


----------



## PirateMel

disneydeb said:


> oops almost forgot my dancing banana rockette"'s  and a one and a two:



Dancing Banana's are important  
Are you packed yet?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Puget Peach said:


> I'm an 11 looking for an 11 so I can retire to run a Dis'ers Resort!  The lounge would be Dis'ers Den.  Restaurant - Dis'ers Diner.  Ice Cream kiosk (selling Dole Whips) - Dis'ers Delites.  Pizza to th room?  Dis'ers Delivery!  Okay, I'll stop for now, but one way or another I'm heading to WDW to work in retirement!




LOL So totally sounds like heaven!!! I'll be there in retirement too! Maybe we will run into one another!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## disneydeb

PirateMel said:


> Dancing Banana's are important
> Are you packed yet?



nope i'm not packed yet! i finally have a day off so i'm getting there! can't believe i'm not packed yet, i use to be packed a week ahead of time. i'm slipping i guess!


----------



## disneydeb

Puget Peach said:


> I'm an 11 looking for an 11 so I can retire to run a Dis'ers Resort!  The lounge would be Dis'ers Den.  Restaurant - Dis'ers Diner.  Ice Cream kiosk (selling Dole Whips) - Dis'ers Delites.  Pizza to th room?  Dis'ers Delivery!  Okay, I'll stop for now, but one way or another I'm heading to WDW to work in retirement!



 to the dis boards


----------



## buena vista

Puget Peach said:


> I'm an 11 looking for an 11 so I can retire to run a Dis'ers Resort!  The lounge would be Dis'ers Den.  Restaurant - Dis'ers Diner.  Ice Cream kiosk (selling Dole Whips) - Dis'ers Delites.  Pizza to th room?  Dis'ers Delivery!  Okay, I'll stop for now, but one way or another I'm heading to WDW to work in retirement!





disneydeb said:


> nope i'm not packed yet! i finally have a day off so i'm getting there! can't believe i'm not packed yet, i use to be packed a week ahead of time. i'm slipping i guess!



Retiring to FL becomes even more appealing when the cold weather sets in up here. Every winter I work the math and compute an early (semi-)retirement, and every year I defer it for another year .


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Might I suggest a wireless air card??
> 
> Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well this morning! Things are nice very nice here
> 
> am almost into single digits for my two trips in the next two weeks
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



i wish my employer would give us something like that (cause I am cheap LOL).  any idea how much those run?


----------



## OlyWaguy

Through a company I used to work for, we would lease them for our customers at about $50/month. Those were Sprint cards and this was about 2 years ago. These have more than likely gotten cheaper since there seems to be a trend toward this technology.


----------



## sand2270

OlyWaguy said:


> Through a company I used to work for, we would lease them for our customers at about $50/month. Those were Sprint cards and this was about 2 years ago. These have more than likely gotten cheaper since there seems to be a trend toward this technology.



I pay for wireless internet in my house through a router...could I essentially just replace that with the wireless card?


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> i wish my employer would give us something like that (cause I am cheap LOL).  any idea how much those run?



http://wireless.morefocus.com/articles/mobile-computing/cost-of-mobile-computing.php

Unless you plan on using your mobile card a lot, it's probably not worth the extra cost. A lot of people need that flexibility though and use it as their primary online source  (like replacing your land line phone with a cell phone). 

I'm staying at the Radisson LBV in December which I think used to be the Days Inn, but it's totally refurbished, has pretty competitive rates, and they offer free internet. Transportation is limited - three shuttles in the morning and three at night, and they only go to Epcot. I'll have a rental car though since I'm playing golf off-site, and I get parking with an A/P, so I'm not worried about that. Still prefer being on-site though.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> http://wireless.morefocus.com/articles/mobile-computing/cost-of-mobile-computing.php
> 
> Unless you plan on using your mobile card a lot, it's probably not worth the extra cost. A lot of people need that flexibility though and use it as their primary online source  (like replacing your land line phone with a cell phone).
> 
> I'm staying at the Radisson LBV in December which I think used to be the Days Inn, but it's totally refurbished, has pretty competitive rates, and they offer free internet. Transportation is limited - three shuttles in the morning and three at night, and they only go to Epcot. I'll have a rental car though since I'm playing golf off-site, and I get parking with an A/P, so I'm not worried about that. Still prefer being on-site though.




probably based on my needs not worth it, but something to think about .

Thanks.

Being offsite at WDW is still better than being at home


----------



## disneykip

Puget Peach said:


> I'm an 11 looking for an 11 so I can retire to run a Dis'ers Resort!  The lounge would be Dis'ers Den.  Restaurant - Dis'ers Diner.  Ice Cream kiosk (selling Dole Whips) - Dis'ers Delites.  Pizza to th room?  Dis'ers Delivery!  Okay, I'll stop for now, but one way or another I'm heading to WDW to work in retirement!



If we are retiring there, maybe need a DIS'er community with Condos and such.  Think Disney would let us do that onsite so we have easy access to the magic?


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Being offsite at WDW is still better than being at home



Word.



disneykip said:


> If we are retiring there, maybe need a DIS'er community with Condos and such.  Think Disney would let us do that onsite so we have easy access to the magic?



Jerry's (KY) working on it. Has to win the Powerball though. First there was Celebration, then Reunion, and someday our very own ParaDISe resort.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

disneykip said:


> If we are retiring there, maybe need a DIS'er community with Condos and such.  Think Disney would let us do that onsite so we have easy access to the magic?



Closest thing right now is DVC, but even then it would take a boatload of points to stay for longer than a month or so... Then again I can imagine the price tag on a year-round Disney Condo!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> http://wireless.morefocus.com/articles/mobile-computing/cost-of-mobile-computing.php
> 
> Unless you plan on using your mobile card a lot, it's probably not worth the extra cost. A lot of people need that flexibility though and use it as their primary online source  (like replacing your land line phone with a cell phone).
> 
> I'm staying at the Radisson LBV in December which I think used to be the Days Inn, but it's totally refurbished, has pretty competitive rates, and they offer free internet. Transportation is limited - three shuttles in the morning and three at night, and they only go to Epcot. I'll have a rental car though since I'm playing golf off-site, and I get parking with an A/P, so I'm not worried about that. Still prefer being on-site though.



Nothing wrong with an offsite with free internet. . .gotta love that.  Since I am bringing my laptop in December, I am going to use it rampantly the first few days and then when I am at French Quarter I will probably use it only every other day. . .ya know. . .don't need to post updates from mousefest EVERY day. . .


----------



## disneykip

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Closest thing right now is DVC, but even then it would take a boatload of points to stay for longer than a month or so... Then again I can imagine the price tag on a year-round Disney Condo!



Yeah - would have to win the lottery to buy that many points.    But, if they run along the lines of condo's in the area, then I would be all over it for retirement.   




nurse.darcy said:


> Nothing wrong with an offsite with free internet. . .gotta love that.  Since I am bringing my laptop in December, I am going to use it rampantly the first few days and then when I am at French Quarter I will probably use it only every other day. . .ya know. . .don't need to post updates from mousefest EVERY day. . .



Sounds like a plan.  We will have to adjust to not getting updates daily from you (even though we won't want to)!


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Jerry's (KY) working on it. Has to win the Powerball though. First there was Celebration, then Reunion, and someday our very own ParaDISe resort.



Where is Jerry and why hasn't he got this worked out yet?  

Love the name!  It is perfect!


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneykip said:


> Where is Jerry and why hasn't he got this worked out yet?
> 
> Love the name!  It is perfect!



Jerry's been a bad little boy and gotten himself suspended from the boards for awhile!! He sends his regards!!!   

Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

Puget Peach said:


> I'm an 11 looking for an 11 so I can retire to run a Dis'ers Resort!  The lounge would be Dis'ers Den.  Restaurant - Dis'ers Diner.  Ice Cream kiosk (selling Dole Whips) - Dis'ers Delites.  Pizza to th room?  Dis'ers Delivery!  Okay, I'll stop for now, but one way or another I'm heading to WDW to work in retirement!



  Peach, to the wonderful world of "Singles who are for the LOVE of Disney"...come share your LOVE for Disney with us...  (ignore those that might Bite)..   Oh yea,  if you need any help with new business...just call.. 



disneydeb said:


> nope i'm not packed yet! i finally have a day off so i'm getting there! can't believe i'm not packed yet, i use to be packed a week ahead of time. i'm slipping i guess!



Just don't wait until the day before to do your  you never now when the power might go out... 



disneykip said:


> If we are retiring there, maybe need a DIS'er community with Condos and such.  Think Disney would let us do that onsite so we have easy access to the magic?



I like the way you think..... 



MATTERHORN said:


> Jerry's been a bad little boy and gotten himself suspended from the boards for awhile!! He sends his regards!!!
> 
> Andrea



Oh no, not Jerry.. ..now what has he done to get himself into trouble...


----------



## ttester9612

Check out this thread that JohnFish sent me. Especially check out the videos that they linked. What an amazing job they did. Talk about being Disney fanatics!  

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1930044


----------



## black562

Just thought I'd post a few random pictures.  I took these with my phone, pretty much teased a few people while I was gone with slews of text messages.

This was from the Poly at sunset.











We also caught a very nice sunset when leaving the Studios.











I think this one's my fav...






This thing's heavy!!!!!  






A quick shot of our resort on an early morning!!!






Yours truely at Animal Kingdom!!






Finally a really neat effect they were doing for the Halloween Party...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Ah....next time....next time...


----------



## ttester9612

Awesome PICs, Joe....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Beautiful pictures Joe!!!! I love a good sunset picture, especially at Disney.  I can't wait to go again, I am bursting out of my skin!! I just may have to get back there before December!!!!


----------



## Sha

Puget Peach said:


> I'm an 11 looking for an 11 so I can retire to run a Dis'ers Resort!  The lounge would be Dis'ers Den.  Restaurant - Dis'ers Diner.  Ice Cream kiosk (selling Dole Whips) - Dis'ers Delites.  Pizza to th room?  Dis'ers Delivery!  Okay, I'll stop for now, but one way or another I'm heading to WDW to work in retirement!



Sounds nice! Just want to make sure can have true access to EMH. Granted they are getting rid of the bracelets but it still "is" for the resort guests... (but know a couple who have gotten around that)   



sand2270 said:


> I pay for wireless internet in my house through a router...could I essentially just replace that with the wireless card?



There are times that my aircard was not faster or as fast as my DSL/wireless. I had it for school and use it when I travel. I am not sure if I will continue it or not now. At least will wait for hurricane season to finish, in case we lose power LOL 

As a DVC member, at DVC resorts only, we dont pay for internet. I agree that they should drop that charge all around. Like it was pointed out, staying off property and you can get free internet.  I just love the magic of being on property


----------



## Sha

Nice photos Joe! Love the HM shot!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Beautiful pictures Joe!!!! I love a good sunset picture, especially at Disney.  I can't wait to go again, I am bursting out of my skin!! I just may have to get back there before December!!!!



Ok I got all starry eyed looking at those Poly Beach pics that Joe just posted and then you go and mention going back to Disney...ahhh Tracy!LOL  You should know better....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok I got all starry eyed looking at those Poly Beach pics that Joe just posted and then you go and mention going back to Disney...ahhh Tracy!LOL  You should know better....



Thats it.. we should just go... you and me... no kids... lets do it!!! I am going to go book us a room!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thats it.. we should just go... you and me... no kids... lets do it!!! I am going to go book us a room!!! LOLOLOL



I dare ya!   

And I keep hearing those pianomen calling....


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I have been to Disney for every holiday except Halloween. And unless I get a different job, I won't be able too until i'm retired in a very, very long time.

Stinky!!!

I want to go to the Halloween Party too!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I have been to Disney for every holiday except Halloween. And unless I get a different job, I won't be able too until i'm retired in a very, very long time.

Stinky!!!

I want to go to the Halloween Party too!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> Sounds nice! Just want to make sure can have true access to EMH. Granted they are getting rid of the bracelets but it still "is" for the resort guests... (but know a couple who have gotten around that)
> 
> 
> 
> There are times that my aircard was not faster or as fast as my DSL/wireless. I had it for school and use it when I travel. I am not sure if I will continue it or not now. At least will wait for hurricane season to finish, in case we lose power LOL
> 
> As a DVC member, at DVC resorts only, we dont pay for internet. I agree that they should drop that charge all around. Like it was pointed out, staying off property and you can get free internet.  I just love the magic of being on property



Staying on property was definitely worth not having any internet. I just thought it was silly when they pride themselves on the level of service they provide, and then do the dirty trick of charging you for something that many places give for free.


----------



## Flat Amy

GIR-Prototype said:


> Staying on property was definitely worth not having any internet. I just thought it was silly when they pride themselves on the level of service they provide, and then do the dirty trick of charging you for something that many places give for free.



Aww, Robbie...maybe that's just their little way of saying "hey, you're on vacation...leave the world behind and enjoy the wonderful world of Disney"!!!


----------



## black562

Well, with everything there is to do...I guess there's no reason to spend too much time online anyway.  Go to the pool, have a drink, act like a kid or just plain crazy!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> Well, with everything there is to do...I guess there's no reason to spend too much time online anyway.  Go to the pool, have a drink, act like a kid or just plain crazy!!!



Or...be addicted to your cellphone?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Flat Amy said:


> Aww, Robbie...maybe that's just their little way of saying "hey, you're on vacation...leave the world behind and enjoy the wonderful world of Disney"!!!



That's advice I took to heart, leaving my cell in the room for almost the entire trip! We should really have a talk with Joe...


----------



## can84

"Just thought I'd post a few random pictures. I took these with my phone, pretty much teased a few people while I was gone with slews of text messages.

This was from the Poly at sunset."

The pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could be going there soon  Oh well, back to the books!


----------



## black562

GIR-Prototype said:


> That's advice I took to heart, leaving my cell in the room for almost the entire trip! We should really have a talk with Joe...



Tisk Tisk...

Joe had more fun on this trip than he has in a long long time...so


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Just thought I'd post a few random pictures.  I took these with my phone, pretty much teased a few people while I was gone with slews of text messages.



gee wonder who was getting all those text messages...all week...at all hours of the day??  Hmm...Matty you have any ideas?

Oh look here's my phone bill...3 million billion trillion text messages last week...wow!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Tisk Tisk...
> 
> Joe had more fun on this trip than he has in a long long time...so




so glad...it sounded like you guys had a blast!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> gee wonder who was getting all those text messages...all week...at all hours of the day??  Hmm...Matty you have any ideas?
> 
> Oh look here's my phone bill...3 million billion trillion text messages last week...wow!



Yeah, thank God I upped my message plan the first day of their trip, saved me hundreds of dollars this month in fees!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, thank God I upped my message plan the first day of their trip, saved me hundreds of dollars this month in fees!!
> 
> Andrea



i don't even want to see my bill...I will need to win big in Vegas in November to pay it off!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> i don't even want to see my bill...I will need to win big in Vegas in November to pay it off!!



What are you doing home lady? 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> What are you doing home lady?
> 
> Andrea



i just woke up from my nap...an hour late...trying to get myself motivated to shower and get out of here.  

METAL...HEAD!!!


----------



## sand2270

sand2270 said:


> i just woke up from my nap...an hour late...trying to get myself motivated to shower and get out of here.
> 
> METAL...HEAD!!!



Joe...I have to get out of here and just realized you are the only one who knows what Metalhead is.  Can you please field any questions that may pop up while I am gone listening to covers of Pour Some Sugar on Me and Sweet Child of Mine??

Thank you!!


----------



## Flat Amy

Hey everyone, I hope you are all keeping up with my trip reports.  I've added another this evening.  I'm going to try to post a report each night for you all to see.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!!! It is a balmy 47 degrees here in sunny Niagara Falls, and I am really wishing I was in WDW today. Bbbrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Jenroc

8 more sleeps 'til Disney !  
8 more sleeps 'til Disney ! 
8 more sleeps 'til Disney !


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> Staying on property was definitely worth not having any internet. I just thought it was silly when they pride themselves on the level of service they provide, and then do the dirty trick of charging you for something that many places give for free.



I agree with you LOL 



black562 said:


> Well, with everything there is to do...I guess there's no reason to spend too much time online anyway.  Go to the pool, have a drink, act like a kid or just plain crazy!!!



or overload on sugar and caffiene?



sand2270 said:


> Joe...I have to get out of here and just realized you are the only one who knows what Metalhead is.  Can you please field any questions that may pop up while I am gone listening to covers of Pour Some Sugar on Me and Sweet Child of Mine??
> 
> Thank you!!



He is not the only one! After all Metallica had the album Bang the head that doesnt bang!



Flat Amy said:


> Hey everyone, I hope you are all keeping up with my trip reports.  I've added another this evening.  I'm going to try to post a report each night for you all to see.



Love the TR Flat Amy! 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!!! It is a balmy 47 degrees here in sunny Niagara Falls, and I am really wishing I was in WDW today. Bbbrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!
> 
> Have a great day all!



  cold weather is coming!!!!!!

Jen2 what are you jumpin up and down about with 8 more sleeps??????


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Jen2 what are you jumpin up and down about with 8 more sleeps??????




  ummmm  I don't know why !!  Any ideas ??


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Wednesday Everyone!  Chilly morning here but the sun is trying really hard to warm things up... 



Jenroc said:


> 8 more sleeps 'til Disney !
> 8 more sleeps 'til Disney !
> 8 more sleeps 'til Disney !



Looks like we have the first banana dancers of the day-YAY Jen!


----------



## Puget Peach

Puget Peach said:


> I'm an 11 looking for an 11 so I can retire to run a Dis'ers Resort!  The lounge would be Dis'ers Den.  Restaurant - Dis'ers Diner.  Ice Cream kiosk (selling Dole Whips) - Dis'ers Delites.  Pizza to th room?  Dis'ers Delivery!  Okay, I'll stop for now, but one way or another I'm heading to WDW to work in retirement!





disneykip said:


> If we are retiring there, maybe need a DIS'er community with Condos and such.  Think Disney would let us do that onsite so we have easy access to the magic?



Hmmmmm.. a Planned Unit Development would be a DIS'ers DUD ?  That one needs some work, but I am ALL OVER it!


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone! Beautiful pictures Joe! gettting excited to go to the world ! Here they are again with no further adieu the dancing banana rockettes:


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning eveyone, very chilly here this morning too, brrrrrr.

ONLY two more sleeps for me    

Nice picutes Joe, what are you usings to get such great night shots?

I just got my new digital SLR Canon, can't wait to practice.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning all

Happy Wednesday!!!

Mel...how is your new Camera....all packed and ready to go?


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Happy Wednesday!!!
> 
> Mel...how is your new Camera....all packed and ready to go?



Woo hoo - Camera is Awesome.  Still trying to figure all the stuff out though.  
My brother is going to help me with it tonight.

Been packed for a while now, like a good girl, just waiting for the next two days to go by really fast


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> so glad...it sounded like you guys had a blast!!



I know I did!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning eveyone, very chilly here this morning too, brrrrrr.
> 
> ONLY two more sleeps for me
> 
> Nice picutes Joe, what are you usings to get such great night shots?
> 
> I just got my new digital SLR Canon, can't wait to practice.



Those are from his cellphone. It looks darker than it was because with the sun in the picture, it caused the meter software/circuitry to underexpose the shot.

However, the sun can over time, burn out your image sensor, so be careful people!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Joe...I have to get out of here and just realized you are the only one who knows what Metalhead is.  Can you please field any questions that may pop up while I am gone listening to covers of Pour Some Sugar on Me and Sweet Child of Mine??
> 
> Thank you!!



Joe isn't the only one!

Remember, he tunes because he cares.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Cait!  Help!  Need emergency October packing list!  Only have 3 weeks!  My planning brain is whirling in circles... help me, planning queen, you're my only hope!


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Joe isn't the only one!
> 
> Remember, he tunes because he cares.




LOL that's right...but it's "G-String tunes because he cares".  How many times did you listen to that cd on the drive to WDW?

My ears are still not right this morning but we had a blast last night.  I took a nap before and skipped the round of tequila shots so I am feeling pretty good...but need to go see how my other coworkers are doing.  We went down in front of the stage a few times.  We had a good group and we were all singing along at the top of our lungs.

I got some video on my phone, if it came out ok I will post links to it later.

If you are curious about Metalhead this is their webpage...if anyone comes to Tucson I will be happy to take you!

http://www.metalheadrocks.com/


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone. . .

Mel. . .happy banana dance for you. . .have a blast. . .and when I am back we shall commence in the back and fourth recanting. . .lol


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> Cait!  Help!  Need emergency October packing list!  Only have 3 weeks!  My planning brain is whirling in circles... help me, planning queen, you're my only hope!



Ok...Sweetie....Deep Breaths....The Planning Queen will help you....Give me a few...and a packing list will be jetting its way to your inbox....We can't have you whirling in circles...lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Due to a crazy $69 fare, my days off at work falling just right, and some other very lucky things happening, I am going to the world in two weeks!!!!!

Robin and I will be at:
BCV Sept 24th
BWV Sept 25th
BWI Sept 26th.

YAY!! I've never been to Food and Wine, and I get to see some awesomely special people!!! I am a happy girl!!
   


Ooohh I get to post nanner dancers too!


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...Sweetie....Deep Breaths....The Planning Queen will help you....Give me a few...and a packing list will be jetting its way to your inbox....We can't have you whirling in circles...lol



I'm going to DL saturday morning, and haven't packed a thing


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> I'm going to DL saturday morning, and haven't packed a thing



Oh that  is a big surprise. . .it is DLR after all and no planning is required. . .


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Due to a crazy $69 fare, my days off at work falling just right, and some other very lucky things happening, I am going to the world in two weeks!!!!!
> 
> Robin and I will be at:
> BCV Sept 24th
> BWV Sept 25th
> BWI Sept 26th.
> 
> YAY!! I've never been to Food and Wine, and I get to see some awesomely special people!!! I am a happy girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh I get to post nanner dancers too!



OMG!!  I think it's safe to say that one night at JR's and AC each are definitely in the plan then!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> OMG!!  I think it's safe to say that one night at JR's and AC each are definitely in the plan then!



Yeah baby!!lol we have planned Jr's wed, AC?PI Thursday and back to JR's Friday, but I will understand if you can't make that last one...lol



I know you are not 22 anymore  )


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> OMG!!  I think it's safe to say that one night at JR's and AC each are definitely in the plan then!



That would be a very safe bet 

Oh, and prepare for the waterslide mission I have set up for you....lol  Looks like we may get to see you sliding out of the scary clown's mouth at BWV afterall!


----------



## buena vista

Hi everyone!

Another busy day at work, but now I'm getting psyched for the Verdi Requiem tonight! Some of you know that I sing with Chorus pro Musica in Boston and tonight we're performing the Verdi Requiem at the Hatch Shell on the Esplanade which is free and open to the public. So if you're in the area and don't have any plans, check it out!

http://www.landmarksorchestra.org/
http://www.choruspromusica.org/


----------



## Emtgirljen

Master Mason said:


> I'm going to DL saturday morning, and haven't packed a thing



I've never been to WDW in the fall before, so I'm not sure what I need clotheswise.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah baby!!lol we have planned Jr's wed, AC?PI Thursday and back to JR's Friday, but I will understand if you can't make that last one...lol
> 
> I know you are not 22 anymore  )



I can't post what I want to post for fear of being censored, so I'll just say , with sound effects!



DisneyDreams21 said:


> That would be a very safe bet
> 
> Oh, and prepare for the waterslide mission I have set up for you....lol  Looks like we may get to see you sliding out of the scary clown's mouth at BWV afterall!



I won't ask how one prepares for such a mission, so I'll just assume you mean to prepare myself mentally .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I can't post what I want to post for fear of being censored, so I'll just say , with sound effects!
> 
> 
> 
> I won't ask how one prepares for such a mission, so I'll just assume you mean to prepare myself mentally .



Hahahahahaha I can only imagine what words you would have written!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> I'm going to DL saturday morning, and haven't packed a thing



Smart A$$



Emtgirljen said:


> I've never been to WDW in the fall before, so I'm not sure what I need clotheswise.



Packing list should be on its way


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Smart A$$


Well that's better than being a dumb one right?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

I will send in the dancing bananas later but am doing a few of these right now---   

This trip started with a random thought...



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thats it.. we should just go... you and me... no kids... lets do it!!! I am going to go book us a room!!! LOLOLOL



And then a dare...



DisneyDreams21 said:


> I dare ya!
> 
> And I keep hearing those pianomen calling....






buena vista said:


> I won't ask how one prepares for such a mission, so I'll just assume you mean to prepare myself mentally .



Nothing can really prepare one for the scary clown slide LOL  But, yeah start with the mental preparation, as that will carry over to the trip in general


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh I can hear the pianomen singing already!!!!! LOLOL  I would almost blame them for this trip.. I miss Jellyrolls so much!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh I can hear the pianomen singing already!!!!! LOLOL  I would almost blame them for this trip.. I miss Jellyrolls so much!!! LOLOLOL




Or was it the talking AP - saying "come back...come back..."


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Another busy day at work, but now I'm getting psyched for the Verdi Requiem tonight! Some of you know that I sing with Chorus pro Musica in Boston and tonight we're performing the Verdi Requiem at the Hatch Shell on the Esplanade which is free and open to the public. So if you're in the area and don't have any plans, check it out!
> 
> http://www.landmarksorchestra.org/
> http://www.choruspromusica.org/



Good Luck tonight


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Good Luck tonight



Thanks Mel  

Won't be long now before you're back home. Have a great time!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh I can hear the pianomen singing already!!!!! LOLOL  I would almost blame them for this trip.. I miss Jellyrolls so much!!! LOLOLOL





PirateMel said:


> Or was it the talking AP - saying "come back...come back..."



Not sure where to put the blame....lol
It's a real toss up between pianomen withdrawl and our talking AP's!LOL

Add a few chilly mornings here, airline credits, and me saying "I Love My DVC", as well as plenty of pixie dust and the chance to meet up with some awesome Dis'ers, and we may have the blame


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Another busy day at work, but now I'm getting psyched for the Verdi Requiem tonight! Some of you know that I sing with Chorus pro Musica in Boston and tonight we're performing the Verdi Requiem at the Hatch Shell on the Esplanade which is free and open to the public. So if you're in the area and don't have any plans, check it out!
> 
> http://www.landmarksorchestra.org/
> http://www.choruspromusica.org/




Tom, if I was up that way I would check it out, but tonight is Boy Scouts.  But I am planning on being up by you on Oct 18th to see Railroad Earth at the Paradise.


----------



## Master Mason

Ok Mel where are your first shots from the new camera???


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Ok Mel where are your first shots from the new camera???



umm she needs to figure out how to get them off the camera, and then onto a site (smugmug, photobucket)....I told her I would help her with that...lol...probably wont happen till after she gets back...so you will just have to wait...lol

She's a wee bit tech challenged....no offense Mel ..you know I loves ya


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> umm she needs to figure out how to get them off the camera, and then onto a site (smugmug, photobucket)....I told her I would help her with that...lol...probably wont happen till after she gets back...so you will just have to wait...lol
> 
> She's a wee bit tech challenged....no offense Mel ..you know I loves ya



 
More than correct.  When I get back will be next tutorial on how to post from site


----------



## PirateMel

I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.

Just in time to eat my way through Disney


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> More than correct.  When I get back will be next tutorial on how to post from site



Anytime...you know that


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.
> 
> Just in time to eat my way through Disney



wooooooohoooooo

Way to go Girlie....keep up the good work.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Anytime...you know that





katydidbug1 said:


> wooooooohoooooo
> 
> Way to go Girlie....keep up the good work.



Thank you both times.

And if I wasn't off the wall already today, I will never sleep tonight.


----------



## disneyfanx3

PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.
> 
> Just in time to eat my way through Disney



Way To Go Mel!!!!       That is awesome!!


----------



## disneykip

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Due to a crazy $69 fare, my days off at work falling just right, and some other very lucky things happening, I am going to the world in two weeks!!!!!
> 
> Robin and I will be at:
> BCV Sept 24th
> BWV Sept 25th
> BWI Sept 26th.
> 
> YAY!! I've never been to Food and Wine, and I get to see some awesomely special people!!! I am a happy girl!!



OMG - for that price for airfare, I would be joining you.  That is fantastic.       And the bonus is that you know that you are guaranteed to have a fantastic time.  



buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Another busy day at work, but now I'm getting psyched for the Verdi Requiem tonight! Some of you know that I sing with Chorus pro Musica in Boston and tonight we're performing the Verdi Requiem at the Hatch Shell on the Esplanade which is free and open to the public. So if you're in the area and don't have any plans, check it out!
> 
> http://www.landmarksorchestra.org/
> http://www.choruspromusica.org/



Good luck tonight - or should I say break a leg.     Have a great time!!  



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Not sure where to put the blame....lol
> It's a real toss up between pianomen withdrawl and our talking AP's!LOL
> 
> Add a few chilly mornings here, airline credits, and me saying "I Love My DVC", as well as plenty of pixie dust and the chance to meet up with some awesome Dis'ers, and we may have the blame



The talking AP - always to blame!!!   



PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.
> 
> Just in time to eat my way through Disney



Congratulations Mel.


----------



## Jenroc

PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.
> 
> Just in time to eat my way through Disney



Way to go Mel !!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Emtgirljen said:


> Cait!  Help!  Need emergency October packing list!  Only have 3 weeks!  My planning brain is whirling in circles... help me, planning queen, you're my only hope!





katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...Sweetie....Deep Breaths....The Planning Queen will help you....Give me a few...and a packing list will be jetting its way to your inbox....We can't have you whirling in circles...lol



Cait, I'm not in a panic yet,  I've never been to Disney in the Fall, so I will need your fall packing list before Oct 23rd.  You should also include the winter list to..since I'll be there in Dec to.    You have my email....  



PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.
> 
> Just in time to eat my way through Disney



Oh Yea, Girl    .....way to go MEL.....


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.
> 
> Just in time to eat my way through Disney



Woohoo!!!   Way to go Mel!! That's wonderful! 



disneykip said:


> Good luck tonight - or should I say break a leg.     Have a great time!!



Thanks Kip! It was such a good time and the folks there really enjoyed it. And now I can say I performed there ... now it's time for a couple of glasses of wine and some late dinner.


----------



## dismem98

PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.
> 
> Just in time to eat my way through Disney





Way to go Mel, that is AWESME!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Wow! Way to go Mel! Keep up the great work!


----------



## MATTERHORN

PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.
> 
> Just in time to eat my way through Disney



Congratulations!! That's so awesome!!  

Andrea


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.




Way to go Mel!  Have a great trip and take lots of pictures!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yay Mel!!!! I am so happy for you!!  Have a great time eating your way through the World!!! lol You deserve it!


----------



## can84

PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.
> 
> Just in time to eat my way through Disney


That's fantastic--congratulations!!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Let me just be the first to say...

Matterhorn, happy birthday beautiful!


----------



## Jenroc

Good Thursday morning !!  
It is a balmy 8*C/42*F in Sw Ontario this morning.  But I don't care because .....
7 more sleeps 'til Disney !  
7 more sleeps 'til Disney !  
7 more sleeps 'til Disney !  
       

Happy Birthday Matty !!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Happy Birthday Andrea!   

And yay!! Jen !!!

Here are some dancers!! 
I can't believe it is less than two weeks! whoo hoo!!


----------



## ahoff

Happy Birthday, Andrea.  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone! I have been feeling I am a day ahead than what it is! Literally have thought that Monday was Tuesday, all the way to today being Friday. I wish! BUT I need each day this week and next. I guess I didnt read the thread yesterday when I got home  .

Matty (Andrea  ) Happy Birthday sweetie! Hope it is a wonderful day for you!!!




Emtgirljen said:


> Cait!  Help!  Need emergency October packing list!  Only have 3 weeks!  My planning brain is whirling in circles... help me, planning queen, you're my only hope!



 done? gotta start with clean clothes...



katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...Sweetie....Deep Breaths....The Planning Queen will help you....Give me a few...and a packing list will be jetting its way to your inbox....We can't have you whirling in circles...lol



Cait to the rescue!!!



Master Mason said:


> I'm going to DL saturday morning, and haven't packed a thing



Im not packed for any of mine either. Have a mental list of what I need though. If we coordinate a wave to Mickey at the same time, is that like waving to each other? So DGF is getting addicted to Disney??!!!    Hope the trip is wonderful! 



Emtgirljen said:


> I've never been to WDW in the fall before, so I'm not sure what I need clotheswise.



It wont be that cool LOL. We will meet up somewhere that weekend. Maybe take mom to JRs! LMAO We may have a friend of hers with us that weekend. Mom doesnt know that Sunday we are going over to the RFC (Race for the Cure) for the Susan B. Komen Foundation.



Master Mason said:


> Ok Mel where are your first shots from the new camera???



patience!!! 

(yeah Mel? where are the test shots???)  



katydidbug1 said:


> umm she needs to figure out how to get them off the camera, and then onto a site (smugmug, photobucket)....I told her I would help her with that...lol...probably wont happen till after she gets back...so you will just have to wait...lol
> 
> She's a wee bit tech challenged....no offense Mel ..you know I loves ya



To use it is for when she gets back, you can still set up before she leaves   



PirateMel said:


> I just got home from my weekly Jenny visit - and here is my AWESOME news.   I reached 41lbs tonight.
> 
> Just in time to eat my way through Disney



Congrats! so happy for you Mel!!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Happy Birthday Matty!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Thanks guys!! It was so great to get on this morning and see this waiting!! I have to head off to work, but barring that, I think it's gonna be a great day!! I mean, everyone does always want to be 29 right? Well now I get to!!

Andrea


----------



## PirateMel

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks guys!! It was so great to get on this morning and see this waiting!! I have to head off to work, but barring that, I think it's gonna be a great day!! I mean, everyone does always want to be 29 right? Well now I get to!!
> 
> Andrea



 to you 
drink lots of   eat lots of  
arty:


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning and Thank you eveyone.

Here is my one lonely dancing banana  

Woo, Hoo!


 for 09/11/08 - a day that I will never forget


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All~

Happy Thursday 

I can tell all of you that Miss Mel, is indeed Bouncing off the walls today, if the voicemail I just got is any indicator...lol

Mel...have a great time...Are your Mom and Auntie bouncing too?  Make sure you leave Disney in one peice...k?  Counting the days till I get to go 



PirateMel said:


> Good Morning and Thank you eveyone.
> 
> Here is my one lonely dancing banana
> 
> Woo, Hoo!
> 
> 
> for 09/11/08 - a day that I will never forget



Matty....Happy Birthday...hope its good one


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> [Im not packed for any of mine either. Have a mental list of what I need though. If we coordinate a wave to Mickey at the same time, is that like waving to each other? So DGF is getting addicted to Disney??!!!    Hope the trip is wonderful!



Yes the GF is getting into Disney as well   She actually chose to not go to her company picnic on Saturday to go to DL.  And she has been talking to her sister about coming out and going to DL with us.  Think I found a keeper 


Happy Bday Andrea.  Hope you have a great Birthday.


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks guys!! It was so great to get on this morning and see this waiting!! I have to head off to work, but barring that, I think it's gonna be a great day!! I mean, everyone does always want to be 29 right? Well now I get to!!
> 
> Andrea



*Happy Birthday Andrea!!!  Sorry to be so late to the party!  *


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Yes the GF is getting into Disney as well   She actually chose to not go to her company picnic on Saturday to go to DL.  And she has been talking to her sister about coming out and going to DL with us.  Think I found a keeper



Woo Hoo.  Have a great trip to DL.


This is me today   

My co workers are soo ready for me to leave already.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning and Thank you eveyone.
> 
> Here is my one lonely dancing banana
> 
> Woo, Hoo!
> 
> for 09/11/08 - a day that I will never forget



Here's wishing you safe travels and a very fun and memorable vacation Mel!!


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Here's wishing you safe travels and a very fun and memorable vacation Mel!!



Thank you


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Thank you both times.
> 
> And if I wasn't off the wall already today, I will never sleep tonight.



BIG CONGRATS TO YOU MEL. . .you are doing awesome. . .

also, you are almost "home".  Woo hoo. . .


----------



## sand2270

Happy Birthday Matty!!   I owe you a birthday drink in Vegas!!  We can do birthday cake shots...if there is such a thing!!


----------



## disneydeb

Good afternoon everyone! happy birthday matty! Congradulations Mel that is wonderful! I haven't packed yet still have time, spent the morning grocery shopping and filling the house up full of food for the kids, so that's one less worry before my trip to the world!well here are my dancing bananas, thank heavens the rockette line is getting smaller:  BV How did your night go? .


----------



## disneydeb

Anyone hear fromTimmy?


----------



## buena vista

disneydeb said:


> Good afternoon everyone! happy birthday matty! Congradulations Mel that is wonderful! I haven't packed yet still have time, spent the morning grocery shopping and filling the house up full of food for the kids, so that's one less worry before my trip to the world!well here are my dancing bananas, thank heavens the rockette line is getting smaller:  BV How did your night go? .



Great evening Deb, very kind of you to ask  I had a few friends there who really enjoyed it. The Hatch Shell is about a 15 minute walk from my condo, and as I was heading home after the performance several people stopped me to say "thanks". It's fun to be part of something like that. Swanee Hunt and her husband Charles Ansbacher who established and conducts the Landmarks Orchestra really deserve so much credit - they finance most of it on their own and provide free access to high quality music to thousands of people. It's a great gift.

Love that your Chiquita kickline is getting smaller ..means the same for me too!!


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> Yes the GF is getting into Disney as well   She actually chose to not go to her company picnic on Saturday to go to DL.  And she has been talking to her sister about coming out and going to DL with us.  Think I found a keeper
> 
> 
> Happy Bday Andrea.  Hope you have a great Birthday.



Hi MM - Very happy for you sounds like you did find a keeper!  It is just too wonderful to find someone who loves Disney as much as we do!  

Last night we were talking and Mr. CA said that I must be in absolute heaven...I'll be an hour away from Disneyland and only a block from an In-N-Out! I added, and found my 'prince charming'!  What more could a girl ask for?   

7 more days and I'll be packed and on my way to CA! And then to DL the following two weekends!  

Have fun at DL this weekend!


----------



## CoMickey

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo.  Have a great trip to DL.
> 
> 
> This is me today
> 
> My co workers are soo ready for me to leave already.



Very awesome and congrats Mel on your new girlish figure!  Have a wonderful trip home!


----------



## CoMickey

Happy Birthday Andrea!   If we are ever at DL at the same time I'll treat you to a Dolewhip...or a drink in DCA as a belated birthday gift!  Have a fun 29th BD...wow it's been awhile since I was 29....but I still don't feel a day over 30.

BTW - We're planning to stop in Las Vegas on our trek to CA, should be there next Friday night.  I'll be sure to honk and wave!


----------



## buena vista

disneydeb said:


> Anyone hear fromTimmy?



 She's doing well. Epcot today. Lots of pics of yummy drinks and food


----------



## DisneyDreams21

PirateMel said:


> Here is my one lonely dancing banana
> 
> Woo, Hoo!



Afternoon everyone!  
There is nothing better than the lone dancing banana!  

Have a fun trip and be sure to report back


----------



## PirateMel

CoMickey said:


> Very awesome and congrats Mel on your new girlish figure!  Have a wonderful trip home!



Thank you
ANd congratulations - sounds like you are very happy  

That is so Awesome!


----------



## PirateMel

Boarding passes - check (A29-A31) 

T-24 hours and counting - and I sooo don't want to work anymore.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Boarding passes - check (A29-A31)
> 
> T-24 hours and counting - and I sooo don't want to work anymore.



I think SW saves the first several spots in Group A for its business fare travelers. You'll still be ok .

Are you excited yet?! Need a Jell-o shot or two to calm the nerves?


----------



## MATTERHORN

PirateMel said:


> to you
> drink lots of   eat lots of
> arty:



I do love cake!! Thanks!!



katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All~
> 
> Matty....Happy Birthday...hope its good one



Thank you!! So far so good!!  



Master Mason said:


> Yes the GF is getting into Disney as well   She actually chose to not go to her company picnic on Saturday to go to DL.  And she has been talking to her sister about coming out and going to DL with us.  Think I found a keeper
> 
> 
> Happy Bday Andrea.  Hope you have a great Birthday.



MM, Glad to hear things are going well with you!! Thanks for the birthday wishes!!



buena vista said:


> *Happy Birthday Andrea!!!  Sorry to be so late to the party!  *



You're not late, I'm celebrating all day!!  Thanks!!



sand2270 said:


> Happy Birthday Matty!!   I owe you a birthday drink in Vegas!!  We can do birthday cake shots...if there is such a thing!!



Thanks!!  Cake shots? I must find someone that serves these before you get here!!



disneydeb said:


> Good afternoon everyone! happy birthday matty! :



Thank you!!!  



CoMickey said:


> Happy Birthday Andrea!   If we are ever at DL at the same time I'll treat you to a Dolewhip...or a drink in DCA as a belated birthday gift!  Have a fun 29th BD...wow it's been awhile since I was 29....but I still don't feel a day over 30.
> 
> BTW - We're planning to stop in Las Vegas on our trek to CA, should be there next Friday night.  I'll be sure to honk and wave!



Are you stopping here at all? If you do, let me know!! Otherwise, you know I'll be there for 4 days in October so I'm all over a whip and a spear!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

PirateMel said:


> Boarding passes - check (A29-A31)
> 
> T-24 hours and counting - and I sooo don't want to work anymore.



Have a great time!! Wish I was going, I think everyone should get to celebrate their bithday at WDW, don't you?  

Andrea


----------



## CoMickey

MATTERHORN said:


> Are you stopping here at all? If you do, let me know!! Otherwise, you know I'll be there for 4 days in October so I'm all over a whip and a spear!!
> 
> Andrea



We may stop in Vegas or even Stateline not sure yet how far we'll get.  We are seriously thinking about coming to Vegas in early Dec. to meet my parents who will be there for the rodeo finals so that would be a great time to meet up if you're around because I know we won't be going to the rodeo every night!  

What are your DL dates again in Oct.? I want to be sure to add it to my calendar! 

Have a fun day!  And new jewlery...


----------



## CoMickey

buena vista said:


> I think SW saves the first several spots in Group A for its business fare travelers. You'll still be ok .



You'll be ok and will have good seat choices.  I fly SW a lot between here and CA...(I've earned two free round trips this past year = 16 round trips) and they save the first 16 spots for their business travelers and often times no one is there to take those.  

 We need a half a banana dancer to celebrate for you!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Yes the GF is getting into Disney as well   She actually chose to not go to her company picnic on Saturday to go to DL.  And she has been talking to her sister about coming out and going to DL with us.  Think I found a keeper



That is awesome that she is! Course, she has a great teacher for that! And missing the company picnic to go to DL proves it! 

Yep!!! definitely keep her!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

CoMickey said:


> We may stop in Vegas or even Stateline not sure yet how far we'll get.  We are seriously thinking about coming to Vegas in early Dec. to meet my parents who will be there for the rodeo finals so that would be a great time to meet up if you're around because I know we won't be going to the rodeo every night!
> 
> What are your DL dates again in Oct.? I want to be sure to add it to my calendar!
> 
> Have a fun day!  And new jewlery...



That would be cool, it's always a good time when the rodeo is in town!! They know how to party!! Well if you do decide to stop in, let me know!! October dates are from the 22-26!

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

I've got my ME packet! I've got my ME packet!!  Thanks Darcy! 

Now I'm having a second cosmo...gotta get in shape for the tower construction in a couple of weeks 

Life is grand!


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> I've got my ME packet! I've got my ME packet!!  Thanks Darcy!
> 
> Now I'm having a second cosmo...gotta get in shape for the tower construction in a couple of weeks
> 
> Life is grand!



You lucky man, you!! I am sure you and Darcy will have a blast next week!!   Add an extra one to the tower for me, will ya?  

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> You lucky man, you!! I am sure you and Darcy will have a blast next week!!   Add an extra one to the tower for me, will ya?
> 
> Andrea



I will! 

I think Jeff owns the original schematic design of the tower, but maybe we can obtain the blueprints for an affordable price. I know we have union support for the actual work, and ample supply of the raw materials...or materielles, comme on dit en France.


----------



## disneykip

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo.  Have a great trip to DL.
> 
> 
> This is me today
> 
> My co workers are soo ready for me to leave already.



Woohoo!!!  You will be leaving soon.  Have a great time!!    



CoMickey said:


> Hi MM - Very happy for you sounds like you did find a keeper!  It is just too wonderful to find someone who loves Disney as much as we do!
> 
> Last night we were talking and Mr. CA said that I must be in absolute heaven...I'll be an hour away from Disneyland and only a block from an In-N-Out! I added, and found my 'prince charming'!  What more could a girl ask for?
> 
> 7 more days and I'll be packed and on my way to CA! And then to DL the following two weekends!
> 
> Have fun at DL this weekend!



Wow - the time is almost here for you to move.  Very exciting that you will be so close to DL.  Congratulations on your prince charming and moving closer to the mouse.   



buena vista said:


> I've got my ME packet! I've got my ME packet!!  Thanks Darcy!
> 
> Now I'm having a second cosmo...gotta get in shape for the tower construction in a couple of weeks
> 
> Life is grand!



Always good to be prepared!  Doesn't getting the ME packet just make it that much more real.  

You can have one for me to add to the tower - if you need another reason to have one.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I will!
> 
> I think Jeff owns the original schematic design of the tower, but maybe we can obtain the blueprints for an affordable price. I know we have union support for the actual work, and ample supply of the raw materials...or materielles, comme on dit en France.


I don't think we will have any trouble at all constructing the tower!
mmmmm grey goose slushies .. I can taste them already!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I don't think we will have any trouble at all constructing the tower!
> mmmmm grey goose slushies .. I can taste them already!!



I think it should look something like this...lol  Except you have to turn sideways to see it the right way...


----------



## CoMickey

disneykip said:


> Wow - the time is almost here for you to move.  Very exciting that you will be so close to DL.  Congratulations on your prince charming and moving closer to the mouse.



Thank you!   I am excited and living so close to DL is icing on the cake!


----------



## CoMickey

MATTERHORN said:


> That would be cool, it's always a good time when the rodeo is in town!! They know how to party!! Well if you do decide to stop in, let me know!! October dates are from the 22-26!
> 
> Andrea



When I was putting your dates on my calendar I just realized that I will be in PHX for Family Weekend at ASU.   Will you take a rain check for that whip and spear?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> Happy Birthday Matty!!   I owe you a birthday drink in Vegas!!  We can do birthday cake shots...if there is such a thing!!



Well, there *are* Oatmeal Cookie shots. And there is a Chocolate Cake shot, but it involves a chemical/physiological trick that utlizes the addition of a lemon to create an artifical flavor sensation.


----------



## MATTERHORN

CoMickey said:


> When I was putting your dates on my calendar I just realized that I will be in PHX for Family Weekend at ASU.   Will you take a rain check for that whip and spear?



Awww, bummer! Well if all goes well, I'll be there again in December so no worries, I'm sure it'll happen soon with how often I go!! Might even be taking a day trip soon, but it'd be on a weekday so don't think you could make it over!! Wishing you a safe, smooth, uneventful move next week!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> Well, there *are* Oatmeal Cookie shots. And there is a Chocolate Cake shot, but it involves a chemical/physiological trick that utlizes the addition of a lemon to create an artifical flavor sensation.



Stop being so damn technical and give me one!!   Just got back from dinner, it was great. Although my car died on the way, it was so dead we couldn't even jump it!! It's never a dull moment over here!

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I think it should look something like this...lol  Except you have to turn sideways to see it the right way...



Very clever Robin!.. but I think if we try synchronized drinking like these emoticons, we're gonna be in big trouble!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Very clever Robin!.. but I think if we try synchronized drinking like these emoticons, we're gonna be in big trouble!




hahaha shoot, the four of us can do it if anyone can!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Well, there *are* Oatmeal Cookie shots. And there is a Chocolate Cake shot, but it involves a chemical/physiological trick that utlizes the addition of a lemon to create an artifical flavor sensation.



I may not understand the science behind it but...if it tastes like chocolate cake I am in!!


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Stop being so damn technical and give me one!!   Just got back from dinner, it was great. Although my car died on the way, it was so dead we couldn't even jump it!! It's never a dull moment over here!
> 
> Andrea



yeah...what matty said...just give me one!!

Sorry about your car dude!!  But you will never forget the birthday when your car died.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> yeah...what matty said...just give me one!!
> 
> Sorry about your car dude!!  But you will never forget the birthday when your car died.



Yeah, thanks!! It was all kinds of weird, but I'll get that figured out tomorrow!! Have to be in Samantha's class for the Gingerbread Man Hunt, then have a Dr's Appt, then work for a few hours, and then a birthday party for twins after work!! I'm tired and the day hasn't even started yet!! 

Oh, yeah, and somewhere in there get my car fixed!  

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, thanks!! It was all kinds of weird, but I'll get that figured out tomorrow!! Have to be in Samantha's class for the Gingerbread Man Hunt, then have a Dr's Appt, then work for a few hours, and then a birthday party for twins after work!! I'm tired and the day hasn't even started yet!!
> 
> Oh, yeah, and somewhere in there get my car fixed!
> 
> Andrea




"I can't remember if she cried
turning 29, when her car just died
something touched her deep inside
the day Matty lost her ride"

oops sorry, what that out loud? just brushing up for Jelly Rolls..


----------



## buena vista

Safe travels today Mel!!! Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## ahoff

Matty, hope your car gets fixed, not having a ride can be tough.  

Have a great trip Mel!  Wave out the window as you fly over.


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> I've got my ME packet! I've got my ME packet!!  Thanks Darcy!
> 
> Now I'm having a second cosmo...gotta get in shape for the tower construction in a couple of weeks
> 
> Life is grand!



Sigh, ah the tower.  We built a mini-version of the tower last week.  I call it the "Tower Green Mission, for those unable to ride the Tower Orange".

I'll post pictures of it this evening.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!!!!!
It is raining like crazy here this morning, and I just can't wait for another 12 days!! whoo hooo 
            


I've got the Disney spirit going strong this morning!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning!!!!!!!!! Am a bit bouncy here (my inner Tigger). Hope you are all having a good start to the day and TO THE WEEKEND!!!    

Mel have a great trip! I havent packed anything, but for one night, I think there is a way to let the slide. Oh... calling for 20% rain chance this weekend also 

Hoping Ike will be not harm any of our friends that are in its path.

I have to make some changes to my tickers Steve! Will do later though. I may not be going to Germany since the England trip is later than normal. Am waiting for information to confirm it all. If the Germany trip is earlier or if we do not go, then I will be on 2 continents for my birthday, as we fly home on my birthday. Mom suggested a repeat of celebration as last year  Was also hoping to swing over to do DLP and who knows, still might


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> "I can't remember if she cried
> turning 29, when her car just died
> something touched her deep inside
> the day Matty lost her ride"
> 
> oops sorry, what that out loud? just brushing up for Jelly Rolls..



That was out loud!! And if this wasn't a family board and I didn't know the song, I'd be wondering about that 3rd line!  Love the song though, that's one of my favorites!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

ahoff said:


> Matty, hope your car gets fixed, not having a ride can be tough.
> 
> Have a great trip Mel!  Wave out the window as you fly over.



Thanks!! Let's hope by tomorrow I'll be cruisin again!! In the meantime, I have my Aunt's car for today so I can get everything done.

Have a great day!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!!! Am a bit bouncy here (my inner Tigger). Hope you are all having a good start to the day and TO THE WEEKEND!!!
> 
> Mel have a great trip! I havent packed anything, but for one night, I think there is a way to let the slide. Oh... calling for 20% rain chance this weekend also
> 
> Hoping Ike will be not harm any of our friends that are in its path.
> 
> I have to make some changes to my tickers Steve! Will do later though. I may not be going to Germany since the England trip is later than normal. Am waiting for information to confirm it all. If the Germany trip is earlier or if we do not go, then I will be on 2 continents for my birthday, as we fly home on my birthday. Mom suggested a repeat of celebration as last year  Was also hoping to swing over to do DLP and who knows, still might



Sounds like a great trip for your birthday celebration, hope it all works out!! Although the 2 continents would be fun too!

Andrea


----------



## DisneyDreams21

TGIF Everyone!!! Cheers to all the countdowns!



buena vista said:


> Very clever Robin!.. but I think if we try synchronized drinking like these emoticons, we're gonna be in big trouble!



LOL Tom! This is a Disney event--synchronized drinking. This method helps to build the tower faster



buena vista said:


> "I can't remember if she cried
> turning 29, when her car just died
> something touched her deep inside
> the day Matty lost her ride"
> 
> oops sorry, what that out loud? just brushing up for Jelly Rolls..



All we have to do is say it's your birthday and they will have you on stage belting out a few tunes...be careful!LOL



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!!!!!
> It is raining like crazy here this morning, and I just can't wait for another 12 days!! whoo hooo
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the Disney spirit going strong this morning!!!



Oh you and me both! Love the men in black dancers...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> TGIF Everyone!!! Cheers to all the countdowns!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Tom! This is a Disney event--synchronized drinking. This method helps to build the tower faster
> 
> 
> 
> All we have to do is say it's your birthday and they will have you on stage belting out a few tunes...be careful!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you and me both! Love the men in black dancers...




Oh, I love the synchronized drinking and inventing a Tom birthday ideas....lol  We will say it is his 39th of course... lol


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> "I can't remember if she cried
> turning 29, when her car just died
> something touched her deep inside
> the day Matty lost her ride"
> 
> oops sorry, what that out loud? just brushing up for Jelly Rolls..



Love it!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I finally have a couple days off.  Its nice cause I don't have many before I leave in 11 days.  And I have so much to do that its insane. . .

Mel, hope you are having a safe journey today to the world.  Enjoy.  

Sha, Reb, Jen, Care and the others going in 7 or 8 days, have a ball. . 

And I look forward to my own trip with Tom, the girls, and some other DISers that we are going to run into.  Should be a great trip. . .even if it is my shortest yet. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I finally have a couple days off.  Its nice cause I don't have many before I leave in 11 days.  And I have so much to do that its insane. . .
> 
> Mel, hope you are having a safe journey today to the world.  Enjoy.
> 
> Sha, Reb, Jen, Care and the others going in 7 or 8 days, have a ball. .
> 
> And I look forward to my own trip with Tom, the girls, and some other DISers that we are going to run into.  Should be a great trip. . .even if it is my shortest yet. . .lol



We will just have to pack a whole lotta fun into it Darcy!!!  I hope you can keep up!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We will just have to pack a whole lotta fun into it Darcy!!!  I hope you can keep up!!



Its all that sleeping at night that you all do that kills me. . .If only they would keep the world open all night long. . .I could take naps and still have fun.  You day workers are a strange lot. . .lol.  (Just teasing ya)


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> All we have to do is say it's your birthday and they will have you on stage belting out a few tunes...be careful!LOL





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh, I love the synchronized drinking and inventing a Tom birthday ideas....lol  We will say it is his 39th of course... lol



yeah, I've always wanted to pantomime the unicorn song in front of the synchornized drinking team on my un-birthday. thanks  



MATTERHORN said:


> That was out loud!! And if this wasn't a family board and I didn't know the song, I'd be wondering about that 3rd line!  Love the song though, that's one of my favorites!!
> 
> Andrea



 I was thinking of altering it for that reason, but opted for the original lyric. 



nurse.darcy said:


> And I look forward to my own trip with Tom, the girls, and some other DISers that we are going to run into.  Should be a great trip. . .even if it is my shortest yet. . .lol



We're gonna have a ball!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Its all that sleeping at night that you all do that kills me. . .If only they would keep the world open all night long. . .I could take naps and still have fun.  You day workers are a strange lot. . .lol.  (Just teasing ya)




lol Silly lady, I work rotating shifts.  You are right though... they do need to open up a park, or a bar or two for 24 hours operation....lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> yeah, I've always wanted to pantomime the unicorn song in front of the synchornized drinking team on my un-birthday. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna have a ball!




Hey, it is the Year Of A Million Dreams!! I would love to be part of making your "dream" come true!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey, it is the Year Of A Million Dreams!! I would love to be part of making your "dream" come true!!! LOLOLOL



Okay, now that was just downright funny. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, now that was just downright funny. . .


Not often, but every now and then I come up with a good one... although I must say that Tom usually gives me EXCELLENT material to work with! LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Not often, but every now and then I come up with a good one... although I must say that Tom usually gives me EXCELLENT material to work with! LOL



You are actually quite good at coming up with funny stuff. . I just got a real kick out of that one. . .the visual was priceless. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> yeah, I've always wanted to pantomime the unicorn song in front of the synchornized drinking team on my un-birthday. thanks
> 
> We're gonna have a ball!



I knew it! LOL  That is way better that the "I'm a Little Teapot" song they made the last birthday boy sing when we were there!



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey, it is the Year Of A Million Dreams!! I would love to be part of making your "dream" come true!!! LOLOLOL



All I can say is that Tom now has his own dream team to watch out for I mean, now that we know your wish...lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey, it is the Year Of A Million Dreams!! I would love to be part of making your "dream" come true!!! LOLOLOL





DisneyDreams21 said:


> All I can say is that Tom now has his own dream team to watch out for I mean, now that we know your wish...lol



I don't think that would even crack my top 5 million


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> You are actually quite good at coming up with funny stuff. . I just got a real kick out of that one. . .the visual was priceless. . .



yeah, Tracy's pretty good at making fun of me, but it's all in good fun.  

I did notice though that her wit sharpens when she and Robin are in conspiracy with one another.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> I don't think that would even crack my top 5 million



So what are you saying? Now we have to do the "Year of 5 Million and One Dreams??"LOL  

All this pre-trip planning really makes me

Then I start thinking....

And every once in awhile....Tracy and I do a little "wit sharpening"  It does get a little  sometimes when we put our minds together


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> So what are you saying? Now we have to do the "Year of 5 Million and One Dreams??"LOL
> 
> All this pre-trip planning really makes me
> 
> Then I start thinking....
> 
> And every once in awhile....Tracy and I do a little "wit sharpening"  It does get a little  sometimes when we put our minds together



Well, I would say that you shouldn't worry about helping me fulfill my life-long ambitions when you have so many of your own dreams to realize. (but then humiliating me in public is probably high on your to-do-list)  

Please don't feel you have to make me feel special. I feel the love already. Really, it's ok. Really. .


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Well, I would say that you shouldn't worry about helping me fulfill my life-long ambitions when you have so many of your own dreams to realize. (but then humiliating me in public is probably high on your to-do-list)
> 
> Please don't feel you have to make me feel special. I feel the love already. Really, it's ok. Really. .



I think Tom is feeling a little squeamish and intimidated about the thought of 3 beautiful women to hang out with. . .who of course all have his best interest at heart. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> I think Tom is feeling a little squeamish and intimidated about the thought of 3 beautiful women to hang out with. . .who of course all have his best interest at heart. . .



On the contrary,.. I'm _elated _about the thought of spending time with 3 beautiful women,.. who of course have my best interest at heart. If I'm concerned about anything, it's being cast against my will in a "Flat Amy" style mockumentary, particularly since I'm not nearly as pliable, waterproof, or photogenic.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> On the contrary,.. I'm _elated _about the thought of spending time with 3 beautiful women,.. who of course have my best interest at heart. If I'm concerned about anything, it's being cast against my will in a "Flat Amy" style mockumentary, particularly since I'm not nearly as pliable, waterproof, or photogenic.



Well with three beautiful women hanging around you we might be able to fix the photogenic part. . .(teasing)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I just almost wet myself from laughing at this. I'm at work and the guys are now wondering if I have lost my mind.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just almost wet myself from laughing at this. I'm at work and the guys are now wondering if I have lost my mind.



You are not the only one!   

I'm still stuck on the Flat Tom mockumentary comment....


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Well with three beautiful women hanging around you we might be able to fix the photogenic part. . .(teasing)



LOL And we can work on the pliable part after we have you whipping down waterslides and marathon racing to the rope drops after last calls at Jellyrolls the night before...You may feel more pliable then


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just almost wet myself from laughing at this. I'm at work and the guys are now wondering if I have lost my mind.



Tell them it's the E*Trade baby commercials   

Speaking of which.. I gotta get a pic of Tracy going on Bobo the evil clown slide


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL And we can work on the pliable part after we have you whipping down waterslides and marathon racing to the rope drops after last calls at Jellyrolls the night before...You may feel more pliable then



Pliable.. comotose.. same diff


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You are not the only one!
> 
> I'm still stuck on the Flat Tom mockumentary comment....



I am totally bringing my extra memory card  for video clips. if I only get one shot of the little awkward smile and "hi!" that Tom does every time anyone tells him to smile for a picture I will be satisfied. This is going to be the best trip EVER!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am totally bringing my extra memory card  for video clips. if I only get one shot of the little awkward smile and "hi!" that Tom does every time anyone tells him to smile for a picture I will be satisfied. This is going to be the best trip EVER!



And my email addy is. . ..


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> And my email addy is. . ..



you're not helping..


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> On the contrary,.. I'm _elated _about the thought of spending time with 3 beautiful women,.. who of course have my best interest at heart. If I'm concerned about anything, it's being cast against my will in a "Flat Amy" style mockumentary, particularly since I'm not nearly as pliable, waterproof, or photogenic.



OK, Tom, so Darcy covered the photo part (see below)



nurse.darcy said:


> Well with three beautiful women hanging around you we might be able to fix the photogenic part. . .(teasing)



And we covered how to make you more pliable (see below)....



DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL And we can work on the pliable part after we have you whipping down waterslides and marathon racing to the rope drops after last calls at Jellyrolls the night before...You may feel more pliable then



The only concern left is the Waterproof one, and short of wearing a wetsuit all day... well I think you will be just fine


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> OK, Tom, so Darcy covered the photo part (see below)
> 
> And we covered how to make you more pliable (see below)....
> 
> The only concern left is the Waterproof one, and short of wearing a wetsuit all day... well I think you will be just fine



Spending my time drunk, soaked, sleep-deprived and photographed is not how I usually draw up my Disney vacation.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> OK, Tom, so Darcy covered the photo part (see below)
> 
> 
> 
> And we covered how to make you more pliable (see below)....
> 
> 
> 
> The only concern left is the Waterproof one, and short of wearing a wetsuit all day... well I think you will be just fine



Well that settles it! Tom will be starring in his own mockumetary, "My Year of 5,000,001 Dreams in Four Days" 
costarring the three beautiful women that only have his best interest at heart, that he is ELATED to be spending time wth at WDW!!





hugs and kisses Tom! lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Spending my time drunk, soaked, sleep-deprived and photographed is not how I usually draw up my Disney vacation.



well you did ask for it  sort of, indirectly, well maybe not but its nice to think you brought this on yourself. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Spending my time drunk, soaked, sleep-deprived and photographed is not how I usually draw up my Disney vacation.



You are starting to sound like Britney Spears now....last year at least


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well that settles it! Tom will be starring in his own mockumetary, "My Year of 5,000,001 Dreams in Four Days"
> costarring the three beautiful women that only have his best interest at heart, that he is ELATED to be spending time wth at WDW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs and kisses Tom! lol



All I gotta say in my defense is "I take the 5th. . .of whatever anyone is drinkng at the moment". . .roflmao. . .


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well that settles it! Tom will be starring in his own mockumetary, "My Year of 5,000,001 Dreams in Four Days"
> costarring the three beautiful women that only have his best interest at heart, that he is ELATED to be spending time wth at WDW!!
> 
> hugs and kisses Tom! lol



Nice try.. talk to my agent.


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You are starting to sound like Britney Spears now....last year at least



Now was that really called for... and I thought you were my friend
  



nurse.darcy said:


> well you did ask for it  sort of, indirectly, well maybe not but its nice to think you brought this on yourself. . .





nurse.darcy said:


> All I gotta say in my defense is "I take the 5th. . .of whatever anyone is drinkng at the moment". . .roflmao. . .



 Now I know exactly how to focus the mockumentary cameras away from me!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> All I gotta say in my defense is "I take the 5th. . .of whatever anyone is drinkng at the moment". . .roflmao. . .


Bwahahahahaah this statement totally does not help your reputation!!! lololol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> well you did ask for it  sort of, indirectly, well maybe not but its nice to think you brought this on yourself. . .




He did, the moment he told me it would be "great" when I told him I would be at Disney in September...lol 

Sometimes I think he is a masochist..lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> He did, the moment he told me it would be "great" when I told him I would be at Disney in September...lol
> 
> Sometimes I think he is a masochist..lol



That's ok, I know how to handle myself. And if all else fails, I can outrun all of you.


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> I have to make some changes to my tickers Steve! Will do later though. I may not be going to Germany since the England trip is later than normal. Am waiting for information to confirm it all. If the Germany trip is earlier or if we do not go, then I will be on 2 continents for my birthday, as we fly home on my birthday. Mom suggested a repeat of celebration as last year  Was also hoping to swing over to do DLP and who knows, still might



Now we know why the stock market is going up and down - you keep playing with your tickers that are affecting NY  



nurse.darcy said:


> Its all that sleeping at night that you all do that kills me. . .If only they would keep the world open all night long. . .I could take naps and still have fun.  You day workers are a strange lot. . .lol.  (Just teasing ya)





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> lol Silly lady, I work rotating shifts.  You are right though... they do need to open up a park, or a bar or two for 24 hours operation....lol



Yes, us day workers (depends on the day) will have garlic hanging around our neck to keep away from you true nighties   although I have had bad 18 hour days where we go out for breaky when we finish that way we can go to bed when we get home!!!


----------



## sand2270

today simply put...sucked.  I am getting the heck out of here, putting my pj's and camping out on the couch.  Too bad chat hasn't been working.

I hope everyone had a good Friday!


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> today simply put...sucked.  I am getting the heck out of here, putting my pj's and camping out on the couch.  Too bad chat hasn't been working.
> 
> I hope everyone had a good Friday!



Yuck! Sorry Amy. I hope your evening is better than your day.  

Couch time for me too.. Cabernet, Upper Crust Pizza, and the Red Sox.


----------



## ttester9612

Andrea  !!!! HAPPY BELATED "B" DAY. 

   sorry for being late, never had a chance to check the boards yesterday




disneydeb said:


> Anyone hear fromTimmy?



Yep I have been getting 50 millions texts and pics from her every morning.  She is having LOADS of FUN... 



Master Mason said:


> Yes the GF is getting into Disney as well   She actually chose to not go to her company picnic on Saturday to go to DL.  And she has been talking to her sister about coming out and going to DL with us.  Think I found a keeper




That is awesome, Greg.  Sounds like she might be a keeper


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Yuck! Sorry Amy. I hope your evening is better than your day.
> 
> Couch time for me too.. Cabernet, Upper Crust Pizza, and the Red Sox.



on the couch now...got a glass of red wine, pasta is cooking and tv is on.  I love Friday's.


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> Sounds like a great trip for your birthday celebration, hope it all works out!! Although the 2 continents would be fun too!
> 
> Andrea



I do think that it will be fun whichever way it works out. It just happens to be including my birthday on these trips, which is funny, as I dont have anything to do with picking the dates of these trips. They are family groups for family history. [/QUOTE]



cdn ears said:


> Now we know why the stock market is going up and down - you keep playing with your tickers that are affecting NY
> 
> I am not responsible for that effect!!!


----------



## black562

Ha, I've already had my Friday nap!!!  Sleep is so nice isn't it?

Ok, so I need to do some more Flat Amy stuff soon.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Ha, I've already had my Friday nap!!!  Sleep is so nice isn't it?
> 
> Ok, so I need to do some more Flat Amy stuff soon.



Just showed my DD the report.  She wants to know if there can be a flat one of her too LOL.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Yuck! Sorry Amy. I hope your evening is better than your day.
> 
> Couch time for me too.. Cabernet, Upper Crust Pizza, and the Red Sox.



BTW...love the red wine and pizza combo...that may be on the menu for dinner tomorrow .


----------



## black562

Well, here's our tower, not too bad for a quick stop.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Well, here's our tower, not too bad for a quick stop.




Wow you all look so...bored...ROFL!!

Seriously...you are in the happiest place on earth!!  Alcohol must have been kicking in.


----------



## sand2270

and joe has his phone out...surprise surprise LOL!


----------



## black562

Sigh, actually I think we were resting....lol.  Gee, I wonder who I was sending tower pictures to?


----------



## Sha

Y'all do not look to enthused for the photo there...


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Sigh, actually I think we were resting....lol.  Gee, I wonder who I was sending tower pictures to?



I have no idea...no idea at all...

you can't rest between drinks...that's when napping starts to kick in...have to keep going...pace yourself


----------



## black562

See, the problem is, Flat Amy.  She got in over her head and that wasn't good at all.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> See, the problem is, Flat Amy.  She got in over her head and that wasn't good at all.




I heard she is kind of a lush...so doesn't surprise me a bit.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

At that point in time, it was some of the most oppressive heat and sun we encountered. We were resting, enjoying the coolness from the frozen drinks, and trying to huddle in the meager shade offered by the slushy stand. 

In terms of coolness from the drinks, I think Flat Amy got the best deal out of all of us.


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> See, the problem is, Flat Amy.  She got in over her head and that wasn't good at all.





sand2270 said:


> I heard she is kind of a lush...so doesn't surprise me a bit.



Yeah, she's an orange lushy  (groan).. sorry.

I wouldn't say she's in over her head (clearly), but you'll notice she is hiding her name tag (like she could be anonymous).


----------



## buena vista

Just watching the coverage of Hurricane Ike.. I sure hope the people who stayed are able to ride it out safely.  

Busy day today. A very good friend of mine is getting married soon and she and her fiance are moving into their new home today, so I'm heading off soon to help in that effort. Should be a huge group helping out today - they're all involved in community theater and if the last move was any indication, I expect we'll have dozens of people lending a hand throughout the day. 

Then I'm coming home to take care of Cleo before heading out again for a practice round at a course where I'm playing in a charity golf tournament in 10 days.. the day before my Disney vaca.   

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!!! Am getting ready to go to WDW to see Timmy, Care and Reb... Mel too if possible! And some others too that I know are there. 

Hope those in Houston and other areas effected by the storm are okay... and that no one had any family hurt in that train accident in LA. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!!! Am getting ready to go to WDW to see Timmy, Care and Reb... Mel too if possible! And some others too that I know are there.
> 
> Hope those in Houston and other areas effected by the storm are okay... and that no one had any family hurt in that train accident in LA.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!



Have a great time Sha! Say "hi" to the gang for me


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Have a great time Sha! Say "hi" to the gang for me



I will do that!


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone! Didn't have time to check the boards yesterday, went to get grandson up for school. He couldnt walk! Had gotten hurt at soccer practice. spent from 8 am-2pm in ER then had to be to work by 3! Good news is he just got up this morning and he's walking fine and said he doesn't hurt anymore. Yipee! well missed my banana dance yesterday but here's today:


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Just watching the coverage of Hurricane Ike.. I sure hope the people who stayed are able to ride it out safely.
> 
> Busy day today. A very good friend of mine is getting married soon and she and her fiance are moving into their new home today, so I'm heading off soon to help in that effort. Should be a huge group helping out today - they're all involved in community theater and if the last move was any indication, I expect we'll have dozens of people lending a hand throughout the day.
> 
> Then I'm coming home to take care of Cleo before heading out again for a practice round at a course where I'm playing in a charity golf tournament in 10 days.. the day before my Disney vaca.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!




Hey, I might be moving soon too!! Are you for hire?   Hope you have a great practice round, what a great pre-trip activity!! I can kick butt on a par 3 course!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!!! Am getting ready to go to WDW to see Timmy, Care and Reb... Mel too if possible! And some others too that I know are there.
> 
> Hope those in Houston and other areas effected by the storm are okay... and that no one had any family hurt in that train accident in LA.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!



Have a great time!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone! Didn't have time to check the boards yesterday, went to get grandson up for school. He couldnt walk! Had gotten hurt at soccer practice. spent from 8 am-2pm in ER then had to be to work by 3! Good news is he just got up this morning and he's walking fine and said he doesn't hurt anymore. Yipee! well missed my banana dance yesterday but here's today:



Oh no!! What a crazy, scary day! Glad to hear he's okay now. 

That's a nice lookin banana dance!!

Andrea


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!!! Am getting ready to go to WDW to see Timmy, Care and Reb... Mel too if possible! And some others too that I know are there.
> 
> Hope those in Houston and other areas effected by the storm are okay... and that no one had any family hurt in that train accident in LA.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!



Have a great time this weekend!  Where I am moving to in CA is only 10 miles from the train accident.  We are hoping that no one that Bob aka Mr. CA knows was on the train, he hasn't heard of anyone but his neighbor rides that train everyday except for Fridays... and Bob was going to take that train to the Burbank airport this Wed. to fly here to Denver.  I think he'll be driving to the airport instead now!  

My thoughts are with any of you that were in the path of Ike and those with loved ones on that Metrolink train.


----------



## CoMickey

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone! Didn't have time to check the boards yesterday, went to get grandson up for school. He couldnt walk! Had gotten hurt at soccer practice. spent from 8 am-2pm in ER then had to be to work by 3! Good news is he just got up this morning and he's walking fine and said he doesn't hurt anymore. Yipee! well missed my banana dance yesterday but here's today:



Oh wow!  I hope he is okay!  That is very scary!  I was so lucky that my daughter although a bit of a dare devil was never injured...knock on wood...don't want to speak too soon...she's away at college and playing on her sorority's soccer team.

Nice bananas you have there!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Just watching the coverage of Hurricane Ike.. I sure hope the people who stayed are able to ride it out safely.
> 
> Busy day today. A very good friend of mine is getting married soon and she and her fiance are moving into their new home today, so I'm heading off soon to help in that effort. Should be a huge group helping out today - they're all involved in community theater and if the last move was any indication, I expect we'll have dozens of people lending a hand throughout the day.
> 
> Then I'm coming home to take care of Cleo before heading out again for a practice round at a course where I'm playing in a charity golf tournament in 10 days.. the day before my Disney vaca.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



A true friend is one who helps you move!



MATTERHORN said:


> Hey, I might be moving soon too!! Are you for hire?   Hope you have a great practice round, what a great pre-trip activity!! I can kick butt on a par 3 course!!
> 
> Andrea



If you schedule this right the boys could do the moving for you while we go play on the Strip!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> A true friend is one who helps you move!
> 
> 
> 
> If you schedule this right the boys could do the moving for you while we go play on the Strip!



Ain't that the truth!! Luckily, I have some great friends!! Even better are the ones that help you clean and paint before you move in!!!

I think that's a fabulous idea, why didn't I think of that?? Move is now scheduled for the week of Thanksgiving!! You don't mind, do you guys?  I thought not!

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey, I might be moving soon too!! Are you for hire?   Hope you have a great practice round, what a great pre-trip activity!! I can kick butt on a par 3 course!!
> 
> Andrea



Matty, you're moving?? Let me know, I'm cheap labor. Yesterday I worked for 2 hugs and a cup of coffee.  

Great day yesterday! Moving went well, and I shot my best round of the season (77) in the afternoon. Made 3 birdies and nothing worse than a bogey. Treated myself to a beer and steak tips for dinner. And the Sox took the second game of a doubleheader. 

And now that I have 10 days until my trip, I'm gonna join Deb in the countdown with my own Chiquita kickline


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Matty, you're moving?? Let me know, I'm cheap labor. Yesterday I worked for 2 hugs and a cup of coffee.
> 
> Great day yesterday! Moving went well, and I shot my best round of the season (77) in the afternoon. Made 3 birdies and nothing worse than a bogey. Treated myself to a beer and steak tips for dinner. And the Sox took the second game of a doubleheader.
> 
> And now that I have 10 days until my trip, I'm gonna join Deb in the countdown with my own Chiquita kickline



Good morning Tom and the rest of the DIS

I see you have our Banana chorus line in order. . .

Sweet. . .

Also glad you had a good game of golf and enjoyed your day. . .


On another note:  I hope and pray that all the people affected by Ike are safe.


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone (from WDW)!!! Hope you are all doing well. Just thought I would share this with you... from yestrday. These cats made my day! 

I watched them, and saw some familar pre pouncing motion going on and so glad I had my camera ready! Tonight is one year for George being put down... (and a lot of raw feelings still and wonderful memories ) but again, these cats made my day.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning Tom and the rest of the DIS
> 
> I see you have our Banana chorus line in order. . .
> 
> Sweet. . .
> 
> Also glad you had a good game of golf and enjoyed your day. . .
> 
> 
> On another note:  I hope and pray that all the people
> 
> affected by Ike are safe.






Thought I'd check in to say that all is well here in Texas for the most part.  
My siblings stayed in the Houston area to ride out the storm.  
Scarry but ok.  No power and it might be awhile.  The coast took a big hit.

We had more rain than we 've had all year yesterday in Dallas.  
Lucky the storm went thru fast so the winds were not an issue.  Am hoping my daughter did not get much damage.  
She lives east of Dallas where there the storms were worse.  She kept calling me to say she keeps hearing thuds!  
Tree limbs falling I think.  She'll get out today to survey the damage.

I am tired of the rain and could use a vacation!!!      Where should I go?  

Enjoy your Sunday everyone.    

Patty


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> Thought I'd check in to say that all is well here in Texas for the most part.
> My siblings stayed in the Houston area to ride out the storm.
> Scarry but ok.  No power and it might be awhile.  The coast took a big hit.
> 
> We had more rain than we 've had all year yesterday in Dallas.
> Lucky the storm went thru fast so the winds were not an issue.  Am hoping my daughter did not get much damage.
> She lives east of Dallas where there the storms were worse.  She kept calling me to say she keeps hearing thuds!
> Tree limbs falling I think.  She'll get out today to survey the damage.
> 
> I am tired of the rain and could use a vacation!!!      Where should I go?
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.
> 
> Patty



Oh Patty, it is so good to know you and your family are safe.  That was a monster of a storm. 

I know a place that is awesome for last minute trips!!! lol  Actually I recently just booked one myself.. lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Matty, you're moving?? Let me know, I'm cheap labor. Yesterday I worked for 2 hugs and a cup of coffee.
> 
> Great day yesterday! Moving went well, and I shot my best round of the season (77) in the afternoon. Made 3 birdies and nothing worse than a bogey. Treated myself to a beer and steak tips for dinner. And the Sox took the second game of a doubleheader.
> 
> And now that I have 10 days until my trip, I'm gonna join Deb in the countdown with my own Chiquita kickline



It sounds like you just had a REALLY great day yesterday!   

I am going to get my men dancin for me...  my MIB!!!


----------



## disneydeb

And now that I have 10 days until my trip, I'm gonna join Deb in the countdown with my own Chiquita kickline 

         [/QUOTE]

Good morning everyone! and just think tomorrow we move into the single digits. yipee! maybe we'll see each other down there. i'm trying to meet up with darcy for mnsshp on the 28th. Now i'm starting to get excited , you can never have too many dancing bananas on one post so here are mine!                                                                                  oh and if anyone see's me down there and reconizes me please don't just walk by . slap me up side my head and say how ya doing?


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone (from WDW)!!! Hope you are all doing well. Just thought I would share this with you... from yestrday. These cats made my day!
> 
> I watched them, and saw some familar pre pouncing motion going on and so glad I had my camera ready! Tonight is one year for George being put down... (and a lot of raw feelings still and wonderful memories ) but again, these cats made my day.



OMG!!!Sha...what an awesome picture!!!  

Hope you are having a FAB time today.


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone (from WDW)!!! Hope you are all doing well. Just thought I would share this with you... from yestrday. These cats made my day!
> 
> I watched them, and saw some familar pre pouncing motion going on and so glad I had my camera ready! Tonight is one year for George being put down... (and a lot of raw feelings still and wonderful memories ) but again, these cats made my day.



Sha, that's a classic! I don't know about anyone else, but when I see some of the things big cats do, it explains a lot of how our little kitties behave.. well, it used to when I had cats .

Thank you for sharing!!



dismem98 said:


> Thought I'd check in to say that all is well here in Texas for the most part.
> 
> I am tired of the rain and could use a vacation!!!      Where should I go?
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.
> 
> Patty



Glad you and your peeps are ok Patty. I think if we took a poll as to how you should spend some curative vacation time, it would be unanimous .



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It sounds like you just had a REALLY great day yesterday!
> 
> I am going to get my men dancin for me...  my MIB!!!



I did, I did. ...you really do love those MIB dancers lol!



disneydeb said:


> oh and if anyone see's me down there and reconizes me please don't just walk by . slap me up side my head and say how ya doing?



ok


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Thought I'd check in to say that all is well here in Texas for the most part.
> My siblings stayed in the Houston area to ride out the storm.
> Scarry but ok.  No power and it might be awhile.  The coast took a big hit.
> 
> We had more rain than we 've had all year yesterday in Dallas.
> Lucky the storm went thru fast so the winds were not an issue.  Am hoping my daughter did not get much damage.
> She lives east of Dallas where there the storms were worse.  She kept calling me to say she keeps hearing thuds!
> Tree limbs falling I think.  She'll get out today to survey the damage.
> 
> I am tired of the rain and could use a vacation!!!      Where should I go?
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.
> 
> Patty



Oh my girlfriend. . .glad everyone is safe.  Give me a call when you get a chance. . .need to discuss future trips. . .away from the rain. . .lol


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Matty, you're moving?? Let me know, I'm cheap labor. Yesterday I worked for 2 hugs and a cup of coffee.
> 
> Great day yesterday! Moving went well, and I shot my best round of the season (77) in the afternoon. Made 3 birdies and nothing worse than a bogey. Treated myself to a beer and steak tips for dinner. And the Sox took the second game of a doubleheader.
> 
> And now that I have 10 days until my trip, I'm gonna join Deb in the countdown with my own Chiquita kickline



2 hugs and a coffee? I think I can beat that!!    

Glad you had a great round of golf, and nice kickline you got going!!

I'm off to take the kiddos down to the strip for a while, they've been buggin me to go down there and I've put it off as long as I can and well really, there's not much going on today!! See you all later!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning Tom and the rest of the DIS
> 
> I see you have our Banana chorus line in order. . .
> 
> Sweet. . .
> 
> Also glad you had a good game of golf and enjoyed your day. . .
> 
> 
> On another note:  I hope and pray that all the people affected by Ike are safe.



Hey lady, sorry about last night! I ended up having a friend over for Lauren!! Calling you right now!!

Andrea


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Sunday Everyone!

Sittin' here having some coffee with Tracy, who was kind enough to bring over a coffee rescue for me  

Cheers to the 10 day dancers!  We combined our dancers for a little show...

          

And someone called in the band too...


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning Tom and the rest of the DIS
> 
> I see you have our Banana chorus line in order. . .
> 
> Sweet. . .
> 
> Also glad you had a good game of golf and enjoyed your day. . .



Looking forward to it Darcy!! .. single digits for you!!  



MATTERHORN said:


> 2 hugs and a coffee? I think I can beat that!! Darcy will probably be helping too so you can collect from her also!!
> 
> Glad you had a great round of golf, and nice kickline you got going!!
> 
> I'm off to take the kiddos down to the strip for a while, they've been buggin me to go down there and I've put it off as long as I can and well really, there's not much going on today!! See you all later!
> 
> Andrea



Wow! Four hugs and two cups of coffee.. I'll be flyin'!   lol

Have a great day with the kiddos Matty!


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone (from WDW)!!! Hope you are all doing well. Just thought I would share this with you... from yestrday. These cats made my day!
> 
> I watched them, and saw some familar pre pouncing motion going on and so glad I had my camera ready! Tonight is one year for George being put down... (and a lot of raw feelings still and wonderful memories ) but again, these cats made my day.



Afternoon, enjoy your day at the world with some of our 'mates.

Glad those cats made your day, coincidentally in memory of George  , beautiful picture.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Looking forward to it Darcy!! .. single digits for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Four hugs and two cups of coffee.. I'll be flyin'!   lol
> 
> Have a great day with the kiddos Matty!



Nice. . .good to be surrounded by good friends at Disney. ..


----------



## Mr Smee23

sha that is the most amazing picture you need to get that copyrighted as soon as possible.  I wouldn't know how to do that though.


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> Nice. . .good to be surrounded by good friends at Disney. ..



Darcy has joy and love in her heart. . .can't wait to share with friends. . .perhaps a dinner party or some other fun peseneatn. . .'


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey lady, sorry about last night! I ended up having a friend over for Lauren!! Calling you right now!!
> 
> Andrea



I like to be called too!


----------



## cdn ears

GIR-Prototype said:


> I like to be called too!



Hmmm......and what would you like to be called???


----------



## DisneyDreams21

GO BILLS!

The Bills pulled off another win today 20-16 against Jacksonville!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> OMG!!!Sha...what an awesome picture!!!
> 
> Hope you are having a FAB time today.





buena vista said:


> Sha, that's a classic! I don't know about anyone else, but when I see some of the things big cats do, it explains a lot of how our little kitties behave.. well, it used to when I had cats .
> 
> Thank you for sharing!!





cdn ears said:


> Afternoon, enjoy your day at the world with some of our 'mates.
> 
> Glad those cats made your day, coincidentally in memory of George  , beautiful picture.





Mr Smee23 said:


> sha that is the most amazing picture you need to get that copyrighted as soon as possible.  I wouldn't know how to do that though.



Thanks for the comments! I love my shot of them. Is my background now for my PC. Had a lot of fun last night with Timmy, Care (and her sister), and Reb! Looking forward to going back this Friday!!!    

didnt see Mel, but am sure she is having a good time 

Patty nice to hear you weathered the storm


----------



## CoasterAddict

cdn ears said:


> Hmmm......and what would you like to be called???



Probably anything except "late for dinner."


----------



## disneymiss

Do any of you ever get tired of going solo? After going on trips solo about 3 times a year for 5 years, I think I am getting bored (not really).... or maybe it is just lonely, and wanting to share the magic with someone....

been alone for 13 years after second divorce and just started to kind of date someone a few months ago, maybe a movie or dinner a few times a month, never got to find out much about him for still in the ackward stage of getting to know each other, plus he was a neighbor, any how was to go out on Sept 1. to the Pa Renisance Fair (sp), never heard from him so I and a neighbor went looking for him since no one saw him for a few days and found that he had died...lets just say, it was not a good day.... and he was only 50 years old, so it makes me think, I should not be hiding out in my house for the rest of my life, that I need to get out there and live....just do not think I remember how....LOL   could sure go on a trip now, need some magic in my life....


----------



## Johnfish

Disneymiss,

I am so sorry to hear your sad story! I can relate to your feelings. I have been on my own for a 10 years and find I would really like to have someone to share things with! Too bad we wont be in disney at the same time. We have quite a group going the 3rd week in december.

John


----------



## disneymiss

Johnfish said:


> Disneymiss,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear your sad story! I can relate to your feelings. I have been on my own for a 10 years and find I would really like to have someone to share things with! Too bad we wont be in disney at the same time. We have quite a group going the 3rd week in december.
> 
> John




Thanks John for the kind words, think I will have to pay more attention to when everyone is going down and not be in such a hurry to make my plans, I always try to make my trips as soon as the air fare opens up and my 11 month window is open...LOL, seems I miss the mousefest all the time too...


----------



## disneydeb

who hoo. who-hoo who-hoo, single digit banana rockettes here we come         ok anyone downthere want to meet up om 28th for mnsshp? or supper on 24th then fireworks on the beach at the poly>


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning!!!  Made it home this morning... flight was delayed due to the storm in Alabama where the plane was coming from...

 can't look at food anymore... did not even finish my table services and counter services... had been giving it away....  A post for "have you ever hit on thread   

 did not get to meet  Mel...  start of the trip got a it rocky but all in all it was a blast.... 






disneymiss said:


> Do any of you ever get tired of going solo? After going on trips solo about 3 times a year for 5 years, I think I am getting bored (not really).... or maybe it is just lonely, and wanting to share the magic with someone....
> 
> been alone for 13 years after second divorce and just started to kind of date someone a few months ago, maybe a movie or dinner a few times a month, never got to find out much about him for still in the ackward stage of getting to know each other, plus he was a neighbor, any how was to go out on Sept 1. to the Pa Renisance Fair (sp), never heard from him so I and a neighbor went looking for him since no one saw him for a few days and found that he had died...lets just say, it was not a good day.... and he was only 50 years old, so it makes me think, I should not be hiding out in my house for the rest of my life, that I need to get out there and live....just do not think I remember how....LOL   could sure go on a trip now, need some magic in my life



hi disneymiss   so sorry that solo trip is now not as much fun for you  now as before... I just came back but I dont think it can be called a solo trip since everyday I get to hang out with  a diser friend  

I hope you get to join one of the big crowd dates from here and I know you will have an awesome time !!!! 



disneydeb said:


> who hoo. who-hoo who-hoo, single digit banana rockettes here we come   ok anyone downthere want to meet up om 28th for mnsshp? or supper on 24th then fireworks on the beach at the poly>



deb !!!!!!!!  I am back... home safe and sound.... and back to work today.... 
Not alot of pictures to share... I dropped my camera at the HM ride last Tuesday and it have not turn out yet... I dropped it in between tracks.. and according to the CM at HM... they clean tracks ones a month...    soooooooo  whatever pictures I got in my cell is all I have... that I will be able to upload and see.... I did not bother getting a new one or the disposable one.... it felt weird at 1st since I always have a camera in my hand.... but it was also fun at the same time since I get to see more stuff....  


OK.. I am going back to nap.... work is at 4PM...

I am not ready to go back... never!!!!

and need to change ticker for December trip  

have a good Monday Peeps!!!


----------



## buena vista

disneymiss said:


> Do any of you ever get tired of going solo? After going on trips solo about 3 times a year for 5 years, I think I am getting bored (not really).... or maybe it is just lonely, and wanting to share the magic with someone....
> 
> been alone for 13 years after second divorce and just started to kind of date someone a few months ago, maybe a movie or dinner a few times a month, never got to find out much about him for still in the ackward stage of getting to know each other, plus he was a neighbor, any how was to go out on Sept 1. to the Pa Renisance Fair (sp), never heard from him so I and a neighbor went looking for him since no one saw him for a few days and found that he had died...lets just say, it was not a good day.... and he was only 50 years old, so it makes me think, I should not be hiding out in my house for the rest of my life, that I need to get out there and live....just do not think I remember how....LOL   could sure go on a trip now, need some magic in my life....



I'm really sorry for the sadness you've experienced. I think this is as good place as any to find support, understanding, to connect with friendly people who perhaps can make your solo trips not quite so solo, and keep you company during the in-between times. Many friendships have been formed here, and some have even found love. My advice is to just make yourself at home here, be yourself, and enjoy the company of others who love Disney and _*get*_ that you do as well. 



disneydeb said:


> who hoo. who-hoo who-hoo, single digit banana rockettes here we come         ok anyone downthere want to meet up om 28th for mnsshp? or supper on 24th then fireworks on the beach at the poly>



Love the niner naner dance!!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good morning!!!  Made it home this morning... flight was delayed due to the storm in Alabama where the plane was coming from.....
> have a good Monday Peeps!!!



Welcome back Pahtneh! Be careful of that tumble back to life in-between Disney. It bites!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Welcome back Pahtneh! Be careful of that tumble back to life in-between Disney. It bites!



Thanks Tom!!!  I was missing the big Wooooooooooosh from the flushing of the toilet at POP when I woke up this morning    that was my alarm clock when neighbor wakes up and give me a big Woooooooooosh at 7AM in the morning  


But woooohoooo I think I am gonna be fine today.. I smuggled some Earl of Sandwich in my cooler and they made it safe home... also some Mango Pie from Yak and Yeti and of course Rice krispie treats and tie dyed cheese cake... So I can be on denial for a good 24 hours...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Monday Everyone!

We had one heck of a rain/wind storm last night and the road was literally "crunchy" this morning from all the broken tree branches...  All I kept thinking was how glad I was that we weren't flying out last night.

I'm sending in 9 banana dancers to continue the Disney chorus line--


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Darcy has joy and love in her heart. . .can't wait to share with friends. . .perhaps a dinner party or some other fun peseneatn. . .'



LOL Darcy... pass the joint....lol



DisneyDreams21 said:


> GO BILLS!
> 
> The Bills pulled off another win today 20-16 against Jacksonville!



Yay Bills!! it was a great game!



disneymiss said:


> Do any of you ever get tired of going solo? After going on trips solo about 3 times a year for 5 years, I think I am getting bored (not really).... or maybe it is just lonely, and wanting to share the magic with someone....
> 
> been alone for 13 years after second divorce and just started to kind of date someone a few months ago, maybe a movie or dinner a few times a month, never got to find out much about him for still in the ackward stage of getting to know each other, plus he was a neighbor, any how was to go out on Sept 1. to the Pa Renisance Fair (sp), never heard from him so I and a neighbor went looking for him since no one saw him for a few days and found that he had died...lets just say, it was not a good day.... and he was only 50 years old, so it makes me think, I should not be hiding out in my house for the rest of my life, that I need to get out there and live....just do not think I remember how....LOL   could sure go on a trip now, need some magic in my life....



Hi! and welcome, I am glad you found us!  There are so many wonderful people who love to meet up with people when they go solo.  I personally have made some of the best friends I have ever had here.  I'm gonna give ya a pixie dust sprinkle..  






ANTSS2001 said:


> Thanks Tom!!!  I was missing the big Wooooooooooosh from the flushing of the toilet at POP when I woke up this morning    that was my alarm clock when neighbor wakes up and give me a big Woooooooooosh at 7AM in the morning
> 
> 
> But woooohoooo I think I am gonna be fine today.. I smuggled some Earl of Sandwich in my cooler and they made it safe home... also some Mango Pie from Yak and Yeti and of course Rice krispie treats and tie dyed cheese cake... So I can be on denial for a good 24 hours...



Oh how I miss the big WWWWHHOOOOOOOOSHHH!!! And Earl of Sandwich... and tie dye cheesecake!! Oh thank God it is a single digit dance!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!
> 
> We had one heck of a rain/wind storm last night and the road was literally "crunchy" this morning from all the broken tree branches...  All I kept thinking was how glad I was that we weren't flying out last night.
> 
> I'm sending in 9 banana dancers to continue the Disney chorus line--



It was INSANE out there last night.  We had a storm line move through about an hour before I got out of work and the wind gusts were easily 50-70 mph.  I had to clean out my eyes because of flying wood chips from the recycling plant next door.  I got an eyeful!!! LOL 

I just keep remembering  Robin saying "Just stay injury free for 9 more days!" and in response to me saying "I gotta run" on the phone she said "Jesus NO! no running!"  LOL I am starting to think I am a klutz or something...lol


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Darcy... pass the joint....lol



It may be the pixie dust...lol  And yes, please pass some over 


Tracy, I think we posted 30 seconds apart today...nice timing!LOL Did you get your morning coffee yet??


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> Thanks Tom!!!  I was missing the big Wooooooooooosh from the flushing of the toilet at POP when I woke up this morning    that was my alarm clock when neighbor wakes up and give me a big Woooooooooosh at 7AM in the morning



  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Darcy... pass the joint....lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> It may be the pixie dust...lol  And yes, please pass some over
> 
> 
> Tracy, I think we posted 30 seconds apart today...nice timing!LOL Did you get your morning coffee yet??



A little sprinkle of pixie dust makes the whole world happy!! lol


No, I went grocery shopping.. gotta call Magical Express today.. I keep forgetting! I am gonna get us stranded at the World!


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> GO BILLS!
> 
> The Bills pulled off another win today 20-16 against Jacksonville!





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay Bills!! it was a great game!



"Through two games against very good defenses, (Trent) Edwards is 39-of-55 passing (70.9 percent) for 454 yards and two touchdowns. With Oakland and St. Louis up next, this franchise could be looking at a 4-0 start."

I'm looking forward to the Nov. 9th game


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> "Through two games against very good defenses, (Trent) Edwards is 39-of-55 passing (70.9 percent) for 454 yards and two touchdowns. With Oakland and St. Louis up next, this franchise could be looking at a 4-0 start."
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Nov. 9th game




Thats my birthday game!! (well thats what I consider it...lol )  And I am looking forward to a birthday present that includes a certain picture...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just keep remembering  Robin saying "Just stay injury free for 9 more days!" and in response to me saying "I gotta run" on the phone she said "Jesus NO! no running!"  LOL I am starting to think I am a klutz or something...lol



 Oh I have faith in you, you just worried me a little after the wood pelting in the eye incident at work and then saying you were going to run...Just need you ready for the WDW park/pool marathon and Jellyrolls crawl in 9 days 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> A little sprinkle of pixie dust makes the whole world happy!! lol
> 
> 
> gotta call Magical Express today.. I keep forgetting! I am gonna get us stranded at the World!



Love the pixie dust!  How much can I pay you to "forget" to make the return ME reservation????LOL  I wouldn't mind being stuck at Disney!LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Oh I have faith in you, you just worried me a little after the wood pelting in the eye incident at work and then saying you were going to run...Just need you ready for the WDW park/pool marathon and Jellyrolls crawl in 9 days
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pixie dust!  How much can I pay you to "forget" to make the return ME reservation????LOL  I wouldn't mind being stuck at Disney!LOL



LOL...well I do have my eye on a DVC membership....


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thats my birthday game!! (well thats what I consider it...lol )  And I am looking forward to a birthday present that includes a certain picture...



Don't hold your breath  

That shot glass might be gathering dust until New Year's


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Don't hold your breath
> 
> That shot glass might be gathering dust until New Year's




LOL! I am so confident that I will promise you those two things that would have made the other day PERFECT when I see you in December if NE beats them in November.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL...well I do have my eye on a DVC membership....



Do you now?  See Robin, once they get a taste it's nearly impossible to keep them from joining. Angy once said she doesn't do the tours for that reason. She knows she'll buy in.  



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Oh I have faith in you, you just worried me a little after the wood pelting in the eye incident at work and then saying you were going to run...Just need you ready for the WDW park/pool marathon and Jellyrolls crawl in 9 days



I have faith in the team. We're a game bunch. 'Nuf said.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Do you now?  See Robin, once they get a taste it's nearly impossible to keep them from joining. Angy once said she doesn't do the tours for that reason. She knows she'll buy in.
> 
> 
> 
> I have faith in the team. We're a game bunch. 'Nuf said.




lol It is merely a dream..  but someday....

a game bunch? LOL what does that mean exactly? LOLOLOL I know we are a bunch of nuts! lol


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Do you now?  See Robin, once they get a taste it's nearly impossible to keep them from joining. Angy once said she doesn't do the tours for that reason. She knows she'll buy in.



LOL She's getting a mini-Beach Club/Boardwalk tour on the trip too....and she watched me call and get the last minute DVC ressies...I already saw the wheels turning so I will keep her far away from DVC tours this trip 




> I have faith in the team. We're a game bunch. 'Nuf said.



    

Go team! It's the Tom/Tracy/Darcy & Robin team...watch out!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> a game bunch? LOL what does that mean exactly? LOLOLOL I know we are a bunch of nuts! lol



game/[geym]noun: having a fighting spirit; plucky. having the required spirit or will. 

so I could've said "plucky", but I didn't want to get my mouse tail kicked lol.

nutty works too.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> game/[geym]noun: having a fighting spirit; plucky. having the required spirit or will.
> 
> so I could've said "plucky", but I didn't want to get my mouse tail kicked lol.
> 
> nutty works too.





The Buffalo Bills are a plucky team this season.


I tried, and have decided that no, I will never use the word "plucky" LOL

Off to grab Robin and head to Buffalo and the huge mall there! Yay! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> game/[geym]noun: having a fighting spirit; plucky. having the required spirit or will.
> 
> so I could've said "plucky", but I didn't want to get my mouse tail kicked lol.
> 
> nutty works too.



   

I like your word choice.  Plucky works too, as well as nutty.... now we will have to see what descriptions surface after our little adventure


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Off to grab Robin and head to Buffalo and the huge mall there! Yay! Have a wonderful day!



What she means is that we are justifying a last-ditch effort to claw through the summer clothes and bathing suit sale racks for some new outfits for our trip! LOL

All in the name of Disney


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Mr Smee23 said:


> sha that is the most amazing picture you need to get that copyrighted as soon as possible.  I wouldn't know how to do that though.



She's posted it into a site with a centralized server that records such information, and she has a load of witnesses, she's fairly covered.
However, she'd be even more covered if the EXIF data was still intact in the image file, and she had a watermark on it.
If she keeps the original safe and sound, all that put together should make any action she needs to take a slam dunk affair.

Other than that, you have to pay services to register it, and there's no garantee that'll help anymore than the above.

Of course, I could be wrong...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good morning!!!  Made it home this morning... flight was delayed due to the storm in Alabama where the plane was coming from...
> 
> can't look at food anymore... did not even finish my table services and counter services... had been giving it away....  A post for "have you ever hit on thread
> 
> did not get to meet  Mel...  start of the trip got a it rocky but all in all it was a blast....
> 
> hi disneymiss   so sorry that solo trip is now not as much fun for you  now as before... I just came back but I dont think it can be called a solo trip since everyday I get to hang out with  a diser friend
> 
> I hope you get to join one of the big crowd dates from here and I know you will have an awesome time !!!!
> 
> deb !!!!!!!!  I am back... home safe and sound.... and back to work today....
> Not alot of pictures to share... I dropped my camera at the HM ride last Tuesday and it have not turn out yet... I dropped it in between tracks.. and according to the CM at HM... they clean tracks ones a month...    soooooooo  whatever pictures I got in my cell is all I have... that I will be able to upload and see.... I did not bother getting a new one or the disposable one.... it felt weird at 1st since I always have a camera in my hand.... but it was also fun at the same time since I get to see more stuff....
> 
> 
> OK.. I am going back to nap.... work is at 4PM...
> 
> I am not ready to go back... never!!!!
> 
> and need to change ticker for December trip
> 
> have a good Monday Peeps!!!



Heeeeeeyyyy Timmy! Welcome back!  
I can't believe they couldn't go right back and get your camera. As a photographer, you have my utmost sympathy.


----------



## ANTSS2001

GIR-Prototype said:


> Heeeeeeyyyy Timmy! Welcome back!
> I can't believe they couldn't go right back and get your camera. As a photographer, you have my utmost sympathy.



hey Bunkie!!!!!!!!  How you be Rob!!!!  I know!!!  I really want that camera back .. well just the memory card will do... I had alot of great and never again will be able to do it  shots from the 7th ~ Wishes... Got a primetime location with lots of elbow room no walking guest while filming location!!!!

Hmmm now back to reality... and reality does $uck$... work at 4PM and work for the next 3 months....


----------



## ttester9612

Timmy's Back.  Glad you had lots of fun.  Sorry to hear about your camera.  But you still have your cell phone, which you used a lot, I have the pics and texts to prove it. 



disneymiss said:


> Do any of you ever get tired of going solo? After going on trips solo about 3 times a year for 5 years, I think I am getting bored (not really).... or maybe it is just lonely, and wanting to share the magic with someone....
> 
> been alone for 13 years after second divorce and just started to kind of date someone a few months ago, maybe a movie or dinner a few times a month, never got to find out much about him for still in the ackward stage of getting to know each other, plus he was a neighbor, any how was to go out on Sept 1. to the Pa Renisance Fair (sp), never heard from him so I and a neighbor went looking for him since no one saw him for a few days and found that he had died...lets just say, it was not a good day.... and he was only 50 years old, so it makes me think, I should not be hiding out in my house for the rest of my life, that I need to get out there and live....just do not think I remember how....LOL   could sure go on a trip now, need some magic in my life....



Welcome to the Singles who are for the the Love of Disney.  Sorry to hear about your friend.  My husband was 49 when he died.  You just never know, when it's your time.  I really don't feel like I'm going solo on my trips, I'm always meeting up with other DisBoard friends.  It is ashamed that your not going the same week in December.  You need to join us for the 2009 trip.  There is a planning tread for that to.


----------



## disneydeb

WELCOME BACK TIMMY!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneydeb said:


> WELCOME BACK TIMMY!



deb!!!!  thank you... thank you... thank you.... I still have a hang over for all the free coffee last night at MCO and not ready to go back to work in less than 2 hours!!!!

but... just like what they said... Hi..ho..Hi.. ho.. to work I have to go...


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> She's posted it into a site with a centralized server that records such information, and she has a load of witnesses, she's fairly covered.
> However, she'd be even more covered if the EXIF data was still intact in the image file, and she had a watermark on it.
> If she keeps the original safe and sound, all that put together should make any action she needs to take a slam dunk affair.
> 
> Other than that, you have to pay services to register it, and there's no garantee that'll help anymore than the above.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong...



I do have the original saved etc. I may upgrade my smugmug sometime, just because I can too. There is also the fact that I have a lot of other photos to do still from other trips, and my mind has gone blank on how I did lightroom. May need instruction again from a friend.

Thanks agin for the comments about it!


----------



## Sha

Welcome back Timmy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneykip

Welcome Back Timmy!!!  Enjoyed all the pictures.  Bummer about your camera.  Hopefully they will send it back soon.  

Sha - that picture is amazing.  

Tom/Tracy/Robin/Darcy - I can't wait to hear about your adventures.  Wish I could be there to observe in person.   


Hope everyone is having a great Monday!!


----------



## disneydeb

like i said before Sha you do take beautiful pictures


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

disneykip said:


> Welcome Back Timmy!!!  Enjoyed all the pictures.  Bummer about your camera.  Hopefully they will send it back soon.
> 
> Sha - that picture is amazing.
> 
> Tom/Tracy/Robin/Darcy - I can't wait to hear about your adventures.  Wish I could be there to observe in person.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Monday!!




Thanks Kip! I am nominating Robin to write a trip report when we return! (she is really funny with those) and we will take lots of pics!!!




I had a horrible night at work tonight and I cannot wait to get out of town for a few days... I've looked like this for the past 5 hours or so :


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Welcome back Timmy!!!!!!!!!!




I survive my 1st day  of work...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone!! I am having a better morning today! I was browsing SWA website and it looks like the prices for their flights dropped.  I saved 60 bucks on my September flights, and another 55 on my December flights without changing my flights at all!! YaY!



I am 8 day nanner dancin!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

disneykip said:


> Tom/Tracy/Robin/Darcy - I can't wait to hear about your adventures.  Wish I could be there to observe in person.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Monday!!



Thanks! It looks like you will have a trip to report on soon too


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> Tom/Tracy/Robin/Darcy - I can't wait to hear about your adventures.  Wish I could be there to observe in person.





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks Kip! I am nominating Robin to write a trip report when we return! (she is really funny with those) and we will take lots of pics!!!



A week and a day  

That means that a week from today I'll be off from work, playing in a golf tournament, washing clothes, and packing for the trip. (Apologies to Cait and other organized trippers.. I don't pack ahead of time. I do however make a packing list and keep a spreadsheet of my general itinerary )

        

I second Robin's nomination as trip scribe, although I'll gladly contribute content for the bookend time on Wednesday and Saturday. And I'm hoping I get a chance to edit the final draft, or I might be writing my own counterpoint. It's hard to shut me up.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> A week and a day
> 
> That means that a week from today I'll be off from work, playing in a golf tournament, washing clothes, and packing for the trip. (Apologies to Cait and other organized trippers.. I don't pack ahead of time. I do however make a packing list and keep a spreadsheet of my general itinerary )
> 
> 
> 
> I second Robin's nomination as trip scribe, although I'll gladly contribute content for the bookend time on Wednesday and Saturday. And I'm hoping I get a chance to edit the final draft, or I might be writing my own counterpoint. It's hard to shut me up.




Why would it not surprise me at all to see this trip from the eyes of both the cheerleader and the jock. LOL


----------



## ahoff

Good morning everyone!  Hope the day goes well for all of you.  Sounds like a lot of trips coming up.  I am having a hard time with DVC reservations, am on two wait lists, one in Oct and one in Dec.  Maybe I will set my sights on March again.  

Tom, Robin, Tracy and Darcy, don't forget a picture session at Big Blue!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> A week and a day
> 
> I second Robin's nomination as trip scribe, although I'll gladly contribute content for the bookend time on Wednesday and Saturday. And I'm hoping I get a chance to edit the final draft, or I might be writing my own counterpoint. It's hard to shut me up.



Trip scribe sounds good!LOL I appreciate that you will be our official bookend writer--that is quite a title to hold  

I have a feeling that we will need all the counterpoints you come up with 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Why would it not surprise me at all to see this trip from the eyes of both the cheerleader and the jock. LOL



LOL! Go team!  You crack me up....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ahoff said:


> Good morning everyone!  Hope the day goes well for all of you.  Sounds like a lot of trips coming up.  I am having a hard time with DVC reservations, am on two wait lists, one in Oct and one in Dec.  Maybe I will set my sights on March again.
> 
> Tom, Robin, Tracy and Darcy, don't forget a picture session at Big Blue!



Animal Kingdom Big Blue photo session... added to list!!!!


----------



## ahoff

Just got an email from DVC.  No, not about my ressies, but about the new resort.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1DV6r1Nk54


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> A week and a day
> 
> That means that a week from today I'll be off from work, playing in a golf tournament, washing clothes, and packing for the trip. (Apologies to Cait and other organized trippers.. I don't pack ahead of time. I do however make a packing list and keep a spreadsheet of my general itinerary )
> 
> 
> 
> I second Robin's nomination as trip scribe, although I'll gladly contribute content for the bookend time on Wednesday and Saturday. And I'm hoping I get a chance to edit the final draft, or I might be writing my own counterpoint. It's hard to shut me up.



Well its a good thing that others want to scribe cause I am a little distracted at the moment and my writings could be tainted by that distraction. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Good morning everyone!  Hope the day goes well for all of you.  Sounds like a lot of trips coming up.  I am having a hard time with DVC reservations, am on two wait lists, one in Oct and one in Dec.  Maybe I will set my sights on March again.
> 
> Tom, Robin, Tracy and Darcy, don't forget a picture session at Big Blue!



Definitely on my list. . .


----------



## Sha

ahoff said:


> Just got an email from DVC.  No, not about my ressies, but about the new resort.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1DV6r1Nk54



LOL that was cute!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

ahoff said:


> Good morning everyone!  Hope the day goes well for all of you.  Sounds like a lot of trips coming up.  I am having a hard time with DVC reservations, am on two wait lists, one in Oct and one in Dec.  Maybe I will set my sights on March again.
> 
> Tom, Robin, Tracy and Darcy, don't forget a picture session at Big Blue!



Big Blue is on the list of photo ops now!  That shot has become a classic must-do 

Oh and I saw the DVC announcement, even suffered through Miss. DVC's high pitched voice while I jumped up and down!LOL 

Don't give up on the waitlists yet...maybe give them a call and see?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Well its a good thing that others want to scribe cause I am a little distracted at the moment and my writings could be tainted by that distraction. . .



Tom and I seem to have the scribing covered but you will have to provide some material once in awhile and smile for the camera 

Tracy is like the paparazzi with her camera!


----------



## ahoff

Another email I received concerned the passing of Rich Wright.  Another great name in music lore has gone to the 'Great Gig in the Sky'



There is no dark side of the Moon really....
As a matter of fact it's all dark


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Tom and I seem to have the scribing covered but you will have to provide some material once in awhile and smile for the camera
> 
> Tracy is like the paparazzi with her camera!



Oh smiling is definitely NOT an issue. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## STAYC18

I don't know why I never came to this tread before.  I'm 30 years old and I am proably an 8-10 on the Diseny scale 10 being more like it, and I'm looking for someone around an 8 or so.  My next trip is with my mom and sister December 3-10.  I have never done a solo trip but its something I would definetly do, even though my sister would probably come with.  Well I still live at home with my mom, but I do however have a Disney mortage as DVC owner.  It works for me.  I love Disney and some people call me a little obsessed, My favorite is the planning, my sister calls me the "Intinery Nazi", but hey we get everything done.  I like going off-season although I have been at Spring Break once and that was enough for me. 

Well I'm from MA and a huge Red Sox fan!! Yeah were in 1st Place Today.  Well it would be nice to meet my Prince Charming but I'm here mostly to make some Diseny friends.


----------



## ANTSS2001

STAYC18 said:


> I don't know why I never came to this tread before.  I'm 30 years old and I am proably an 8-10 on the Diseny scale 10 being more like it, and I'm looking for someone around an 8 or so.  My next trip is with my mom and sister December 3-10.  I have never done a solo trip but its something I would definetly do, even though my sister would probably come with.  Well I still live at home with my mom, but I do however have a Disney mortage as DVC owner.  It works for me.  I love Disney and some people call me a little obsessed, My favorite is the planning, my sister calls me the "Intinery Nazi", but hey we get everything done.  I like going off-season although I have been at Spring Break once and that was enough for me.
> 
> Well I'm from MA and a huge Red Sox fan!! Yeah were in 1st Place Today.  Well it would be nice to meet my Prince Charming but I'm here mostly to make some Diseny friends.


----------



## buena vista

STAYC18 said:


> Well I'm from MA and a huge Red Sox fan!! Yeah were in 1st Place Today.  Well it would be nice to meet my Prince Charming but I'm here mostly to make some Diseny friends.



Welcome neighbor! Make yourself at home (and go Sox!  ).

Here's a link to the upcoming trips thread, so you can post your dates here and see who else will be traveling there. Several of us are planning December trips, and there are already threads for dismeets. I'm sure there'll be others as the date approaches.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Tracy is like the paparazzi with her camera!



And that's the truth! Paparazzi means "mosquitoes" in Italian. Unfortunately, there's no known repellent that's been proven effective against Tracy and her camera.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Another email I received concerned the passing of Rich Wright.  Another great name in music lore has gone to the 'Great Gig in the Sky'
> 
> 
> 
> There is no dark side of the Moon really....
> As a matter of fact it's all dark



I hadn't heard anything about that.   

I saw Pink Floyd in concert in Tempe when I was in college and it is still the most amazing live concert I have ever seen.  I am getting chills just thinking about it.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> And that's the truth! Paparazzi means "mosquitoes" in Italian. Unfortunately, there's no known repellent that's been proven effective against Tracy and her camera.


Hey! You just guaranteed your picture being taken more than I would have if you hadn't called me a bug Mr.Meany McMeanerstein!! 

Consider yourself fairly warned! I will have my camera fully charged and ready! If you thought I was a picture freak the last time I saw you, just wait. You aint seen nothing yet!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey! You just guaranteed your picture being taken more than I would have if you hadn't called me a bug Mr.Meany McMeanerstein!!
> 
> Consider yourself fairly warned! I will have my camera fully charged and ready! If you thought I was a picture freak the last time I saw you, just wait. You aint seen nothing yet!



All that assumes you can keep up with me  

And I didn't actually call you a bug.. I just pointed out the literal translation of the term "Paparazzi" which is what your very good friend called you. I just agreed


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Just got an email from DVC.  No, not about my ressies, but about the new resort.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1DV6r1Nk54



Awesome...Loved the video....I'll have to check the newest DVC out. 



STAYC18 said:


> I don't know why I never came to this tread before.  I'm 30 years old and I am proably an 8-10 on the Diseny scale 10 being more like it, and I'm looking for someone around an 8 or so.  My next trip is with my mom and sister December 3-10.  I have never done a solo trip but its something I would definetly do, even though my sister would probably come with.  Well I still live at home with my mom, but I do however have a Disney mortage as DVC owner.  It works for me.  I love Disney and some people call me a little obsessed, My favorite is the planning, my sister calls me the "Intinery Nazi", but hey we get everything done.  I like going off-season although I have been at Spring Break once and that was enough for me.
> 
> Well I'm from MA and a huge Red Sox fan!! Yeah were in 1st Place Today.  Well it would be nice to meet my Prince Charming but I'm here mostly to make some Diseny friends.



Welcome to the the thread.  Come join in the fun.


----------



## disneydeb

Good evening everyone been a busy day. This was the first chance to get to computer here's my bananas


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> All that assumes you can keep up with me
> 
> And I didn't actually call you a bug.. I just pointed out the literal translation of the term "Paparazzi" which is what your very good friend called you. I just agreed



LOL well I am not as gimpy as I was in July, the ankle is a lot more healed now. I'll be hot on your tail! lol And besides maybe I will have the good fortune of you being slow from me keeping you out late every night.  
(insert any "old" joke of your choice here) lol


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> And I didn't actually call you a bug.. I just pointed out the literal translation of the term "Paparazzi" which is what your very good friend called you. I just agreed



LOL!!!  Ok, maybe a shutterbug (person whose hobby is photography) but she's no mosquito   Look I even put the definition


----------



## Sha

I know what I am watching Thursday night while I pack....

Travel channel viewers will see the newly unveiled resort during a special called "Season of Disney: Disney's Best Kept Secret" on September 18 at 8 p.m. eastern.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Sha said:


> I know what I am watching Thursday night while I pack....
> 
> Travel channel viewers will see the newly unveiled resort during a special called "Season of Disney: Disney's Best Kept Secret" on September 18 at 8 p.m. eastern.



I have the DVR set to tape and I can't think of anything better to watch while packing for a trip to Disney!  That should put you in the Disney spirit


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL!!!  Ok, maybe a shutterbug (person whose hobby is photography) but she's no mosquito   Look I even put the definition




LOL, hey thanks for clearing that up! lol Either way I am still a bug though...lol


----------



## buena vista

Shutterbug. I like it  

One week!!!!!! 

       

I was thinking this morning if I hadn't joined the boards last January, I never would have thought about booking this trip. I wouldn't have an A/P and I wouldn't have made friends with some truly wonderful people. One week out and I'm just feeling really good this morning   

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Shutterbug. I like it
> 
> One week!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking this morning if I hadn't joined the boards last January, I never would have thought about booking this trip. I wouldn't have an A/P and I wouldn't have made friends with some truly wonderful people. One week out and I'm just feeling really good this morning
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day!



Good morning!! I've had some of those same thoughts lately! It is so exciting that it is only a week away!!! I've had a rough couple of days, but I am so ready to get in the Disney spirit and turn it around today. Afternoon shift is finally over!   Today will consist of some    and  .  And  a little later   with   to check out some new clothes for  , and talk Disney fun


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Wednesday Everyone!!! The sun is shining here already and it's only 1 short week until Disney! WhoooHooo!!!



buena vista said:


> Shutterbug. I like it
> 
> One week!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking this morning if I hadn't joined the boards last January, I never would have thought about booking this trip. I wouldn't have an A/P and I wouldn't have made friends with some truly wonderful people. One week out and I'm just feeling really good this morning
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day!



Have a great day too! Cheers to Dis friends and good times 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning!! I've had some of those same thoughts lately! It is so exciting that it is only a week away!!! I've had a rough couple of days, but I am so ready to get in the Disney spirit and turn it around today. Afternoon shift is finally over!  Today will consist of some    and  .  And  a little later   with   to check out some new clothes for  , and talk Disney fun



I really like your picture story this morning!  This is me right now  lol


----------



## MATTERHORN

Hope everyone is having a great week!! Haven't been able to get on much, September is just a super busy time for us here!! But did want to get on to wish my first baby girl a......


HAPPY 8th BIRTHDAY LAUREN!!!


       

Love, MOM!


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning!! I've had some of those same thoughts lately! It is so exciting that it is only a week away!!! I've had a rough couple of days, but I am so ready to get in the Disney spirit and turn it around today. Afternoon shift is finally over!   Today will consist of some    and  .  And  a little later   with   to check out some new clothes for  , and talk Disney fun



Love the story!! I used to do these all the time, I think they're fun!! Not long now till you leave, have a great trip!!! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

To everyone that is leaving soon, I am totally jealous but I hope you all have magical trips!!! 

Alright, off to get cupcakes and head to school/work.

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Thanks Andrea!! Those smiley stories always make me happy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Hope everyone is having a great week!! Haven't been able to get on much, September is just a super busy time for us here!! But did want to get on to wish my first baby girl a......
> 
> 
> HAPPY 8th BIRTHDAY LAUREN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love, MOM!



Had a great dinner with Andrea last night.  Her children are precious and seem to want to make sure that I am well taken care of.  They light up a room.  I had soooooo much fun.  Thanks for inviting me girlfriend. . .and happy late birthday. . .


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Shutterbug. I like it
> 
> One week!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking this morning if I hadn't joined the boards last January, I never would have thought about booking this trip. I wouldn't have an A/P and I wouldn't have made friends with some truly wonderful people. One week out and I'm just feeling really good this morning
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day!



I feel the same way a lot lately!



MATTERHORN said:


> Hope everyone is having a great week!! Haven't been able to get on much, September is just a super busy time for us here!! But did want to get on to wish my first baby girl a......
> 
> 
> HAPPY 8th BIRTHDAY LAUREN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love, MOM!



Happy Birthday to your little girl!!  At some point we have to get our girls together.  Little Sands and Matty that could be trouble.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Had a great dinner with Andrea last night.  Her children are precious and seem to want to make sure that I am well taken care of.  They light up a room.  I had soooooo much fun.  Thanks for inviting me girlfriend. . .and happy late birthday. . .



Thanks for coming!! They do worry about you!! It was so cute, Nathan was dead asleep in the car, I pulled him out to go into the restaurant, he picks up his head, whips it around frantically and yells "Where's Darcy?" 

She says, "I'm right here baby" and he says "okay", lays his head back down and is asleep again instantly!!   

They love Darcy already, it's so darn cute!!! We did have a great night and can't wait to do it again!! Darcy didnt even care if the kids stole all of our bread!!!  

Andrea



sand2270 said:


> I feel the same way a lot lately!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your little girl!!  At some point we have to get our girls together.  Little Sands and Matty that could be trouble.



Thanks Sands!! Yes, mini-me's of us should be enough to scare anyone!!!

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks for coming!! They do worry about you!! It was so cute, Nathan was dead asleep in the car, I pulled him out to go into the restaurant, he picks up his head, whips it around frantically and yells "Where's Darcy?"
> 
> She says, "I'm right here baby" and he says "okay", lays his head back down and is asleep again instantly!!
> 
> They love Darcy already, it's so darn cute!!! We did have a great night and can't wait to do it again!! Darcy didnt even care if the kids stole all of our bread!!!
> 
> Andrea



awww .. wicked cute


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks Sands!! Yes, mini-me's of us should be enough to scare anyone!!!
> 
> Andrea




umm yeah here's an example...we did a girls night at one of my friends homes a few years ago.  I brought along my DD to play with the hostesses daughter and another little girl that would be there.  They are all playing barbies and the hostesses daughter comes to the kitchen crying "They cut my barbies hair!!".  We are like "what??".  

So we get up and go see what is going on and as soon as my DD sees me she goes "I didn't do it!".  Can you say guilty??  I kept asking her what happened and she just kept saying "I didn't do anything it was her" pointing to the other little girl.  Finally I said "I don't care who did what just tell me what happened" LOL

Apparently they had found some scrapbooking scissors underneath the bed of the older sister (she wasn't there), had cut off the barbies hair and than hid the hair and the scissors.  To this day if I bring it up my DD says "I didn't do anything it was the other girl".


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> umm yeah here's an example...we did a girls night at one of my friends homes a few years ago.  I brought along my DD to play with the hostesses daughter and another little girl that would be there.  They are all playing barbies and the hostesses daughter comes to the kitchen crying "They cut my barbies hair!!".  We are like "what??".
> 
> So we get up and go see what is going on and as soon as my DD sees me she goes "I didn't do it!".  Can you say guilty??  I kept asking her what happened and she just kept saying "I didn't do anything it was her" pointing to the other little girl.  Finally I said "I don't care who did what just tell me what happened" LOL
> 
> Apparently they had found some scrapbooking scissors underneath the bed of the older sister (she wasn't there), had cut off the barbies hair and than hid the hair and the scissors.  To this day if I bring it up my DD says "I didn't do anything it was the other girl".




 did you check Barbie for any tattoos or body piercings?


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> did you check Barbie for any tattoos or body piercings?




LOL no


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> umm yeah here's an example...we did a girls night at one of my friends homes a few years ago.  I brought along my DD to play with the hostesses daughter and another little girl that would be there.  They are all playing barbies and the hostesses daughter comes to the kitchen crying "They cut my barbies hair!!".  We are like "what??".
> 
> So we get up and go see what is going on and as soon as my DD sees me she goes "I didn't do it!".  Can you say guilty??  I kept asking her what happened and she just kept saying "I didn't do anything it was her" pointing to the other little girl.  Finally I said "I don't care who did what just tell me what happened" LOL
> 
> Apparently they had found some scrapbooking scissors underneath the bed of the older sister (she wasn't there), had cut off the barbies hair and than hid the hair and the scissors.  To this day if I bring it up my DD says "I didn't do anything it was the other girl".



LOL That is a great story.  My mini-me has picked up all my poise and grace.     She did a header off a motor scooter while I was at work and knocked her front tooth out last year, then she fell again just walking down the street earlier this year and rubbed the skin off her face again.  We had lessons on how to break your fall with your hands instead of your face. LOL


----------



## ttester9612

Amy, great story.. it reminds me of "NOT ME"  from Family Circle  Have you ever met "NOT ME"?  I think he/she is invisible, but don't tell the children.   They still believe "NOT ME" is a real person.


----------



## can84

ttester9612 said:


> Amy, great story.. it reminds me of "NOT ME"  from Family Circle  Have you ever met "NOT ME"?  I think he/she is invisible, but don't tell the children.   They still believe "NOT ME" is a real person.



Not me isn't real?  Sounds like everyone is going to have a great time on their trip! Could someone please stop in Mexico and have a multi-flavored margarita for me (or 2 or 5!)


----------



## ttester9612

can84 said:


> Not me isn't real?  Sounds like everyone is going to have a great time on their trip! Could someone please stop in Mexico and have a multi-flavored margarita for me (or 2 or 5!)



My son, believes "NOT ME" is real..... and he's 24.  

Did you say "Margarita", yes I will drink 2 or more for you in Oct.


----------



## can84

ttester9612 said:


> My son, believes "NOT ME" is real..... and he's 24.
> 
> Did you say "Margarita", yes I will drink 2 or more for you in Oct.



LOL--I'm 39 and I swear Not Me is still around! 

Love the multi-flavored margaritas--especially with the sugar on the rim


----------



## ttester9612

can84 said:


> LOL--I'm 39 and I swear Not Me is still around!
> 
> Love the multi-flavored margaritas--especially with the sugar on the rim



Yes, sugar on the rim is a must.....I can taste it now.. 

When is your next trip to Disney?


----------



## can84

ttester9612 said:


> Yes, sugar on the rim is a must.....I can taste it now..
> 
> When is your next trip to Disney?



Probably not for a while--decided to leave the corporate world and go to grad school, so have to watch my bank account  But, I did apply for my internship there and am waiting to hear back from them. If I get it, then i can spend the first half of 2009 there


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I work with a bunch of men from the ages of 25-65 and they all know who "not me" is whenever anything goes wrong!  

Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!  I hope today is a great day! Good luck on your exam Sha!! Today is my list making day so that packing can commence!!! Yay! for lists! yay! for packing! Yay! for Disney! Yay! for seeing my friends in the Happiest Place on Earth!!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Happy Thursday Everyone!!!

I only have 6 bananas left!      




can84 said:


> Probably not for a while--decided to leave the corporate world and go to grad school, so have to watch my bank account  But, I did apply for my internship there and am waiting to hear back from them. If I get it, then i can spend the first half of 2009 there



If you get the internship, we can all meet you for a multicolored margarita! There are always trips being planned on these boards...lol  

Until then, I will have a few for you at Epcot next week


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!  I hope today is a great day! Good luck on your exam Sha!! Today is my list making day so that packing can commence!!! Yay! for lists! yay! for packing! Yay! for Disney! Yay! for seeing my friends in the Happiest Place on Earth!!!!



Hey Tracy, pass the happy pills!!   

Busy day today, but only three more working days!  

Hope everyone has a great one!


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi all

Happy Thursday!!!  Hope everyone one is well.  Pretty good here in Sunny Cool Boston 

Sha~Good Luck today, I know you are going to Pass your Boards with flying colors.


----------



## buena vista

Just booked my March trip.  It just works out perfectly - I leave the day after our spring concert on the 14th, secured a 1br at OKW, and got a RT flight on Delta out of Boston for a good price. I'm really gonna make use out of that A/P


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Hey Tracy, pass the happy pills!!
> 
> Busy day today, but only three more working days!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great one!



Hi Tom! I managed to get Tracy to bring some of those happy pills over to my house this morning and we are now sitting here washing them down with some pixie dust brew (aka Tim Hortons coffees) 

Ironically, the blend of happy pills and pixie dust has us drooling looking at posts of food and wine pics on the boards  

And not to mention the plotting we are doing....lol


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hi Tom! I managed to get Tracy to bring some of those happy pills over to my house this morning and we are now sitting here washing them down with some pixie dust brew (aka Tim Hortons coffees)
> 
> Ironically, the blend of happy pills and pixie dust has us drooling looking at posts of food and wine pics on the boards
> 
> And not to mention the plotting we are doing....lol



ooooooooh, I'm soooo ascared!   

planning (plotting) is definitley part of the fun! It's the total experience that counts. 6 days! Really looking forward to it and really gonna need it by then!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> ooooooooh, I'm soooo ascared!
> 
> planning (plotting) is definitley part of the fun! It's the total experience that counts. 6 days! Really looking forward to it and really gonna need it by then!!



You said "ascared!!!" This is us now....  

No worries though about the "planning" the most you will have to worry about is the crazy women who will be escorting you around the World.  

Here's the visual of your trip           

That's just the start anyway....LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> ooooooooh, I'm soooo ascared!
> 
> planning (plotting) is definitley part of the fun! It's the total experience that counts. 6 days! Really looking forward to it and really gonna need it by then!!



Well then, as long as you are skeered, I will sit back and enjoy the plotting that the girls are doing.  It kinda feels nice letting someone else do all the work. . .I'll just sit back and read a good book. . .I have been kinda busy and preoccupied anyway.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> umm yeah here's an example...we did a girls night at one of my friends homes a few years ago.  I brought along my DD to play with the hostesses daughter and another little girl that would be there.  They are all playing barbies and the hostesses daughter comes to the kitchen crying "They cut my barbies hair!!".  We are like "what??".
> 
> So we get up and go see what is going on and as soon as my DD sees me she goes "I didn't do it!".  Can you say guilty??  I kept asking her what happened and she just kept saying "I didn't do anything it was her" pointing to the other little girl.  Finally I said "I don't care who did what just tell me what happened" LOL
> 
> Apparently they had found some scrapbooking scissors underneath the bed of the older sister (she wasn't there), had cut off the barbies hair and than hid the hair and the scissors.  To this day if I bring it up my DD says "I didn't do anything it was the other girl".



Famous last words right there "I didn't do it"....LOL.


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You said "ascared!!!" This is us now....
> 
> No worries though about the "planning" the most you will have to worry about is the crazy women who will be escorting you around the World.
> 
> Here's the visual of your trip
> 
> That's just the start anyway....LOL



now this is me  .. thanks for the smiles this morning!!! 



nurse.darcy said:


> Well then, as long as you are skeered, I will sit back and enjoy the plotting that the girls are doing.  It kinda feels nice letting someone else do all the work. . .I'll just sit back and read a good book. . .I have been kinda busy and preoccupied anyway.



and that's what I'm doing.. very productive morning overall. lots of work done AND I managed to book my next trip! I'm really gonna be in vacation mode by then!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> now this is me  .. thanks for the smiles this morning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and that's what I'm doing.. very productive morning overall. lots of work done AND I managed to book my next trip! I'm really gonna be in vacation mode by then!



I was laughing. . .once I update my "tickers" you will realize that you still have much more work to get caught up. . .roflmao. . .


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Sha~Good Luck today, I know you are going to Pass your Boards with flying colors.



Thanks Cait... I have gone and taken the boards. Its done. Now to wait.... and wait... and pack and wait... and go to WDW and wait. (that is a good place to wait isnt it?) 

Now, before I pack, I could throw some laundry in, but would have more later... so will go wash lovebugs off my car  (2 times a year they come out)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> I was laughing. . .once I update my "tickers" you will realize that you still have much more work to get caught up. . .roflmao. . .


Oh is Tom planning your March trip? You gotta go easy on the guy.. he is a busy man.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh is Tom planning your March trip? You gotta go easy on the guy.. he is a busy man.



LOL..  No, I just made my own plans, but I'm thrilled that Darcy is planning on being there!!  So cool!


----------



## sand2270

more reasons to come to the West Coast, especially on your birthday...

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/disneyparks/en_US/WhatWillYouCelebrate/disneyland/index?name=CelebrationsDLRFreeOnYourBirthdayPage&bhcp=1#CelebDLRFAQs17Text

not sure if this applys at WDW too, a friend just sent this to me.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> more reasons to come to the West Coast, especially on your birthday...
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/disneyparks/en_US/WhatWillYouCelebrate/disneyland/index?name=CelebrationsDLRFreeOnYourBirthdayPage&bhcp=1#CelebDLRFAQs17Text
> 
> not sure if this applys at WDW too, a friend just sent this to me.



Yep it is at WDW too! I could easily justify a birthday trip now


----------



## Sha

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Yep it is at WDW too! I could easily justify a birthday trip now



Why couldnt you before?? 

The question is now, if you celebrate your birthday a little after your actual birthday will this work too???


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh is Tom planning your March trip? You gotta go easy on the guy.. he is a busy man.



No, sorry Tom is planning his own trip. . .My March trip is different days though I think there are a few overlapping days.  I was just laughing cause he was trying to catch up with my trip tickers, but I got more to upload so its going to be a bit before he can catch up. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> No, sorry Tom is planning his own trip. . .My March trip is different days though I think there are a few overlapping days.  I was just laughing cause he was trying to catch up with my trip tickers, but I got more to upload so its going to be a bit before he can catch up. . .




Ahhhh ok.. I was trying to figure out what you were talking about... It looked like you were talking about his work... get me my helmet and the short bus...


----------



## Sha

Sam Brown is on the travel channel now with her favs and then we have the new edition to watch!!! need to start packing


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening Everyone.....did you have an enjoyable day.  I know I did..  I keep telling myself only 35 more days before I see Mickey, you can get through those days.   

Tom it sounds like you are putting that new AP to go use...let see, so far you have booked Sep, Dec 08 and now Mar 09....that's a good start    Maybe sometime during your trips you can locate Timmy's camera


----------



## ny to wdw

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh is Tom planning your March trip? You gotta go easy on the guy.. he is a busy man.



good evening everyone. new to this section of the Disboards but a veteran poster elsewhere. disregard posting totals under old screen name this one is new. 

now to clarify the confusion: Darcy does have help with her planning of her march trip but it is not the Tom mentioned. name right, person wrong

hope we can meet up during our overlapping days Tom, i have heard many good things about you as i have heard about many of the posters here

have a great evening everyone


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Just booked my March trip.  It just works out perfectly - I leave the day after our spring concert on the 14th, secured a 1br at OKW, and got a RT flight on Delta out of Boston for a good price. I'm really gonna make use out of that A/P



It is sweet when the dates all worked out.  And you are really taking control of the AP talking to you to book trips.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Well then, as long as you are skeered, I will sit back and enjoy the plotting that the girls are doing.  It kinda feels nice letting someone else do all the work. . .I'll just sit back and read a good book. . .I have been kinda busy and preoccupied anyway.



I think this is a wise decision for you.  And I believe your perspective of everything on the trip will be the most entertaining as well.


----------



## libertybell7

ny to wdw said:


> good evening everyone. new to this section of the Disboards but a veteran poster elsewhere. disregard posting totals under old screen name this one is new.
> 
> now to clarify the confusion: Darcy does have help with her planning of her march trip but it is not the Tom mentioned. name right, person wrong
> 
> hope we can meet up during our overlapping days Tom, i have heard many good things about you as i have heard about many of the posters here
> 
> have a great evening everyone



Nice to meet you...


----------



## ny to wdw

libertybell7 said:


> Nice to meet you...



nice to meet you too


----------



## libertybell7

ny to wdw said:


> nice to meet you too


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ny to wdw said:


> good evening everyone. new to this section of the Disboards but a veteran poster elsewhere. disregard posting totals under old screen name this one is new.
> 
> now to clarify the confusion: Darcy does have help with her planning of her march trip but it is not the Tom mentioned. name right, person wrong
> 
> hope we can meet up during our overlapping days Tom, i have heard many good things about you as i have heard about many of the posters here
> 
> have a great evening everyone




Oh, so you are the distraction that Darcy has been mentioning! LOL I didn't mean to imply anything with my post between Tom and Darcy.. I was confused as to what she was talking about with her post, (I am confused by most of Darcy's posts, honestly ) Read some of my posts and you will see that I am actually confused most of the time! LOL

Nice to meet ya!


----------



## libertybell7

Tracy....Confused?....No way....

Nice tickers by the way....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

libertybell7 said:


> Tracy....Confused?....No way....
> 
> Nice tickers by the way....



LOL Thanks Shawn!!! I like having a nice set of tickers on me...lol


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Thanks Shawn!!! I like having a nice set of tickers on me...lol



Man I need to to get me some of those...(soon)....


----------



## dismem98

I wish I had tickers..the kind that blink and flashed!!

Ohhh, I have my own tickers.  I'm good.  Might get some that have dates real soon or not!!  You all will know whenI am there.  Came close to being there next week.  May have to wait.

Patty


----------



## ny to wdw

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh, so you are the distraction that Darcy has been mentioning! LOL I didn't mean to imply anything with my post between Tom and Darcy.. I was confused as to what she was talking about with her post, (I am confused by most of Darcy's posts, honestly ) Read some of my posts and you will see that I am actually confused most of the time! LOL
> 
> Nice to meet ya!



well i have been called a lot of things in my life but never a distraction before LOL!!!  thank you Tracy!!!


----------



## buena vista

ny to wdw said:


> good evening everyone. new to this section of the Disboards but a veteran poster elsewhere. disregard posting totals under old screen name this one is new.
> 
> now to clarify the confusion: Darcy does have help with her planning of her march trip but it is not the Tom mentioned. name right, person wrong
> 
> hope we can meet up during our overlapping days Tom, i have heard many good things about you as i have heard about many of the posters here
> 
> have a great evening everyone



Hi there! Looking forward to meeting you too. We'll take good care of Darcy this time around.  



disneykip said:


> It is sweet when the dates all worked out.  And you are really taking control of the AP talking to you to book trips.
> 
> 
> I think this is a wise decision for you.  And I believe your perspective of everything on the trip will be the most entertaining as well.



Thanks Kip! .. I think we all could use some downtime mixed in with some playtime. What better place for that huh?! That's what I tell people when they ask the "why Disney" question - what _doesn't _it have? OK, soon it won't have the Adv. Club, but we'll get there this time around and give it a good send off!  

My December vacation is half golf, half Disney, and March will be "me" time ... Then I'll probably be going in the May time frame if there's a DISmeet then. I think I will be getting my money's worth from the AP.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening Everyone.....did you have an enjoyable day.  I know I did..  I keep telling myself only 35 more days before I see Mickey, you can get through those days.
> 
> Tom it sounds like you are putting that new AP to go use...let see, so far you have booked Sep, Dec 08 and now Mar 09....that's a good start    Maybe sometime during your trips you can locate Timmy's camera



Really looking forward to it T! Not too much longer for you either! 

I don't know about Timmy's camera though.. I think we'll have to wait for the CM's to do their maintenance thing. Pity too, I was looking forward to seeing those pics! At least she still has a phone cam, and she's not afraid to use it! lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Thanks Shawn!!! I like having a nice set of tickers on me...lol





dismem98 said:


> I wish I had tickers..the kind that blink and flashed!!
> 
> Ohhh, I have my own tickers.  I'm good.  Might get some that have dates real soon or not!!  You all will know whenI am there.  Came close to being there next week.  May have to wait.
> 
> Patty



I have 3 tickers.. maybe I should get this checked out..


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope everyone is doing well today. Also hope you all have a great weekend too!

Happy Birthday Care!!!!


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone! HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARE! Getting real excited 5 more bananas to go, whoo-hoo-0


----------



## ny to wdw

buena vista said:


> Hi there! Looking forward to meeting you too. We'll take good care of Darcy this time around.



from what she has told me about this group i know she will be in good hands

cant wait to meet the gang


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Maybe sometime during your trips you can locate Timmy's camera




  TT   



buena vista said:


> Really looking forward to it T! Not too much longer for you either!
> 
> I don't know about Timmy's camera though.. I think we'll have to wait for the CM's to do their maintenance thing. Pity too, I was looking forward to seeing those pics! At least she still has a phone cam, and she's not afraid to use it! lol



Hey Bro!!!!  that cellphone got me 300 pics...  and since I am to cheap to buy the wires... I am uploading them one by one !!!!  and I think it did pretty good... On 3 different meets... it was only my cellphone that was available and was able to satisfy the need  






salt and pepper shaker at the Wave... 





calm before a storm...





after having a taste of good drinks from France going backwards to Japan..look it is still straight  





so yup... I was glad the cellphone worked   Bro!!! You never know who might be in this cellphone pic folder next Saturday!!!!!


----------



## buena vista

disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone! HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARE! Getting real excited 5 more bananas to go, whoo-hoo-0



Only 5 bananas!!!! woohoo.. I don't think that even qualifies as a _bunch_ anymore! Well, maybe a small bunch .


----------



## nurse.darcy

ny to wdw said:


> good evening everyone. new to this section of the Disboards but a veteran poster elsewhere. disregard posting totals under old screen name this one is new.
> 
> now to clarify the confusion: Darcy does have help with her planning of her march trip but it is not the Tom mentioned. name right, person wrong
> 
> hope we can meet up during our overlapping days Tom, i have heard many good things about you as i have heard about many of the posters here
> 
> have a great evening everyone



Well hello there my love, so glad to see you posting.  Its about time.  Everyone, I would like to introduce you to the gang.  Everyone this is Tom Kelly, the love of my life. . .Tom this is everyone. . .


----------



## buena vista

ny to wdw said:


> from what she has told me about this group i know she will be in good hands
> 
> cant wait to meet the gang





nurse.darcy said:


> Well hello there my love, so glad to see you posting.  Its about time.  Everyone, I would like to introduce you to the gang.  Everyone this is Tom Kelly, the love of my life. . .Tom this is everyone. . .



Awww  ..congrats you two!!  

Tom, welcome! It's a good group of people, coming and going as they wish. As Disneyphiles, we all have at least one very big thing in common, and collectively I'd say we're kinda like Mickey's Halloween Party... no so scary, but definitely colorful and fun .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

TGIF Everyone!

Party on--I am down to 5 dancing bananas!     




nurse.darcy said:


> Well hello there my love, so glad to see you posting.  Its about time.  Everyone, I would like to introduce you to the gang.  Everyone this is Tom Kelly, the love of my life. . .Tom this is everyone. . .



Hi Tom Kelly! 

That is great news Darcy!!! Cheers until we can really lift our glasses and toast in a few days


----------



## katydidbug1

Afternoon All~

Happy Friday.....got a call from Miss Mel, she is having a fantastic trip, Mel, her Mom and her Aunt, moved from off property, to OKW.  Mel was so excited when they checked in this morning they got upgraded from a Studio to a 2 Bedroom.  They are off to Epcot for EMH tonight.  I think she is afraid her stay at OKW will make her want to buy in...lol (I don't think it will be a hard sell...lol)

Have a great weekend All...


----------



## disneydeb

buena vista said:


> Only 5 bananas!!!! woohoo.. I don't think that even qualifies as a _bunch_ anymore! Well, maybe a small bunch .



a small bunch is good! just means we are that much closer to our much needed vacation! hoping to see ya down there!


----------



## disneydeb

DisneyDreams21 said:


> TGIF Everyone!
> 
> Party on--I am down to 5 dancing bananas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to see ya down there too!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

disneydeb said:


> hope to see ya down there too!



That would be a lot of fun! There are a bunch of us with the same dancing bananas


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Well hello there my love, so glad to see you posting.  Its about time.  Everyone, I would like to introduce you to the gang.  Everyone this is Tom Kelly, the love of my life. . .Tom this is everyone. . .



Yay! Congrats you two!!! 
I would just like to inform you of the potential gagginess of your post.  If I was not at work in the middle of a 16 hour shift posting from my Palm, I would give you some string of crazy smileys. However the emoticons really don't work on my phone so you just have to settle for a  


I also have no way to do my nanerdance.. so I will just share Tom and Robins (although there are no Men in Black) 

Hope everyone has a better day than I am having. Work is a headache that makes me appreciate getting to spend time in WDW with my favorite people next week.


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Well hello there my love, so glad to see you posting.  Its about time.  Everyone, I would like to introduce you to the gang.  Everyone this is Tom Kelly, the love of my life. . .Tom this is everyone. . .




Ok the first round of slushies is on me...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I also have no way to do my nanerdance.. so I will just share Tom and Robins (although there are no Men in Black)
> 
> Hope everyone has a better day than I am having. Work is a headache that makes me appreciate getting to spend time in WDW with my favorite people next week.



Sounds like I need to send in those amazing men in black....

Here's to Tracy's 5 day happy dance!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Awww  ..congrats you two!!
> 
> Tom, welcome! It's a good group of people, coming and going as they wish. As Disneyphiles, we all have at least one very big thing in common, and collectively I'd say we're kinda like Mickey's Halloween Party... no so scary, but definitely colorful and fun .





DisneyDreams21 said:


> TGIF Everyone!
> 
> Hi Tom Kelly!
> 
> That is great news Darcy!!! Cheers until we can really lift our glasses and toast in a few days





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay! Congrats you two!!!
> I would just like to inform you of the potential gagginess of your post.  If I was not at work in the middle of a 16 hour shift posting from my Palm, I would give you some string of crazy smileys. However the emoticons really don't work on my phone so you just have to settle for a





libertybell7 said:


> Ok the first round of slushies is on me...




Thank you all.  The best part is he is a Disney Guy too.  That's the bonus.

Tracy, yeah, I was aware of the potential gagginess, but hey, I took a risk. . .lol

Shawn, I am holding you to those slushies. . .

Oh yes, and look at my banana dance. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Shawn, I am holding you to those slushies. . .



It will be my pleasure...


----------



## ttester9612

ny to wdw said:


> good evening everyone. new to this section of the Disboards but a veteran poster elsewhere. disregard posting totals under old screen name this one is new.
> 
> now to clarify the confusion: Darcy does have help with her planning of her march trip but it is not the Tom mentioned. name right, person wrong
> 
> hope we can meet up during our overlapping days Tom, i have heard many good things about you as i have heard about many of the posters here
> 
> have a great evening everyone



 Tom..the the Wonderful World of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney"......glad Darcy talked you into joining us.



nurse.darcy said:


> Well hello there my love, so glad to see you posting.  Its about time.  Everyone, I would like to introduce you to the gang.  Everyone this is Tom Kelly, the love of my life. . .Tom this is everyone. . .



Do I see LOVE    in the air.....That is so awesome, I'm so happy for you two.... and he LOVES DISNEY that's what matters the most.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Well hello there my love, so glad to see you posting.  Its about time.  Everyone, I would like to introduce you to the gang.  Everyone this is Tom Kelly, the love of my life. . .Tom this is everyone. . .



Congrats Darcy and welcome Tom!

I am wiped out...work was very crazy this week and probably won't let up until mid-week next week.  So I haven't been able to contribute much to the conversation lately but I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Congrats Darcy and welcome Tom!
> 
> I am wiped out...work was very crazy this week and probably won't let up until mid-week next week.  So I haven't been able to contribute much to the conversation lately but I hope everyone is doing well!



Join the club Amy...I've been like that all summer, no time for myself or even read the boards that much.  I'm heading your way on Monday. Actually fly into Tucson and then drive down to Ft Huachuca, it'a all for work of course.  I have to fly back early on Thursday for another trip on Friday. And that's not the end of it, another business trip in Oct the day that I fly back from WDW.  Jump off one plane and then jump on another.  I've been living out of a suitcase. Never a dull moment in my life.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Sounds like I need to send in those amazing men in black....
> 
> Here's to Tracy's 5 day happy dance!


Thanks Robin! I love those little guys!! lol


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Well hello there my love, so glad to see you posting.  Its about time.  Everyone, I would like to introduce you to the gang.  Everyone this is Tom Kelly, the love of my life. . .Tom this is everyone. . .



So happy for you Darcy!  

And  to Tom  

And don't believe anything (bad) Darcy says about duckie


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Join the club Amy...I've been like that all summer, no time for myself or even read the boards that much.  I'm heading your way on Monday. Actually fly into Tucson and then drive down to Ft Huachuca, it'a all for work of course.  I have to fly back early on Thursday for another trip on Friday. And that's not the end of it, another business trip in Oct the day that I fly back from WDW.  Jump off one plane and then jump on another.  I've been living out of a suitcase. Never a dull moment in my life.




oh wow will you have any time in Tucson?  I work 5 minutes from the airport.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> oh wow will you have any time in Tucson?  I work 5 minutes from the airport.



That is awesome...for some reason I thought you lived in Phoenix.  I land at 12:30pm on Monday and on Thurs, since my flight leaves at 5:45am, I'm spending Wednesday night at the Hampton Inn Tucson-Airport.  Maybe we can get together either Monday before I drive down to Ft Huachuca or on Wednesday evening.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> That is awesome...for some reason I thought you lived in Phoenix.  I land at 12:30pm on Monday and on Thurs, since my flight leaves at 5:45am, I'm spending Wednesday night at the Hampton Inn Tucson-Airport.  Maybe we can get together either Monday before I drive down to Ft Huachuca or on Wednesday evening.



hey i will send you a PM


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> ... and he LOVES DISNEY that's what matters the most.



well actually what matters most is he loves _Darcy_, but that he loves Disney too is a very good thing (for them both)


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> hey i will send you a PM



 



buena vista said:


> well actually what matters most is he loves _Darcy_, but that he loves Disney too is a very good thing (for them both)



So true, Tom.....


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> That is awesome...for some reason I thought you lived in Phoenix.  I land at 12:30pm on Monday and on Thurs, since my flight leaves at 5:45am, I'm spending Wednesday night at the Hampton Inn Tucson-Airport.  Maybe we can get together either Monday before I drive down to Ft Huachuca or on Wednesday evening.




Neener neener neener Matty, Joe, Rob  and Darcy...someone else from the boards gets to meet me before you!!

LOL just teasing

I'd offer to cook but who knows what I would drop on my foot this time!


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Neener neener neener Matty, Joe, and Rob...someone else from the boards gets to meet me before you!!
> 
> LOL just teasing
> 
> I'd offer to cook but who knows what I would drop on my foot this time!



Yep Yep Yep...hopefully if my schedule works, I will be meeting Amy first.   

Oh no, we can't have you dropping things while I'm there.   To be safe, we're going out to eat...


----------



## sand2270

sand2270 said:


> Neener neener neener Matty, Joe, and Rob...someone else from the boards gets to meet me before you!!
> 
> LOL just teasing
> 
> I'd offer to cook but who knows what I would drop on my foot this time!




btw I know my maturity is what you all like about me.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Well hello there my love, so glad to see you posting.  Its about time.  Everyone, I would like to introduce you to the gang.  Everyone this is Tom Kelly, the love of my life. . .Tom this is everyone. . .




Congrats to you both.  Hope this is not intefering with your training, Darcy!

Teresa, have a good trip out west.

And to those heading down to DW soon, have a great time.

And a happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Neener neener neener Matty, Joe, Rob  and Darcy...someone else from the boards gets to meet me before you!!
> 
> LOL just teasing
> 
> I'd offer to cook but who knows what I would drop on my foot this time!



Well that's a fine how do you do!! I come to check the boards with my last spare minute today and this is what I find???   

Andrea





Just kidding, you two kids have fun!! Amy needs a pratice round before she meets us anyways!!


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Well that's a fine how do you do!! I come to check the boards with my last spare minute today and this is what I find???
> 
> Andrea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, you two kids have fun!! Amy needs a pratice round before she meets us anyways!!



My DD will be there so I will at least have to behave.


----------



## disneydeb

: Good morning everyone!  everyone going in 4 days packed yet? Right now i'm doing  and getting ready to go to dgs soccer game, i'm not even putting anything in the suitcase til Monday, becasue dgs keeps asking if he can go with me. I just keep telling him i dont have a plane ticket for him, So now i told my daughter don't even mention i'm going until thursday i think that's when he'll notice i'm gone because working 2nd shift he doesnt get to see me until the morning! I love the little guy but can't wait to do solo so here's my banana's


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneydeb said:


> : Good morning everyone!  everyone going in 4 days packed yet? Right now i'm doing  and getting ready to go to dgs soccer game, i'm not even putting anything in the suitcase til Monday, becasue dgs keeps asking if he can go with me. I just keep telling him i dont have a plane ticket for him, So now i told my daughter don't even mention i'm going until thursday i think that's when he'll notice i'm gone because working 2nd shift he doesnt get to see me until the morning! I love the little guy but can't wait to do solo so here's my banana's



wooooooohoooooooooo  


let's drink to that  4 days of yours!!!




Ok now time to get ready for work....


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Saturday Everyone!!!

Looks like I lost one banana and am down to 4 now...    



disneydeb said:


> : Good morning everyone!  everyone going in 4 days packed yet? Right now i'm doing  and getting ready to go to dgs soccer game, i'm not even putting anything in the suitcase til Monday, becasue dgs keeps asking if he can go with me. I just keep telling him i dont have a plane ticket for him, So now i told my daughter don't even mention i'm going until thursday i think that's when he'll notice i'm gone because working 2nd shift he doesnt get to see me until the morning! I love the little guy but can't wait to do solo so here's my banana's



LOL There are a handful of people who actually know I will be at Disney next week and not an out-of-state conference for work/school


----------



## ttester9612

disneydeb said:


> : Good morning everyone!  everyone going in 4 days packed yet? Right now i'm doing  and getting ready to go to dgs soccer game, i'm not even putting anything in the suitcase til Monday, becasue dgs keeps asking if he can go with me. I just keep telling him i dont have a plane ticket for him, So now i told my daughter don't even mention i'm going until thursday i think that's when he'll notice i'm gone because working 2nd shift he doesnt get to see me until the morning! I love the little guy but can't wait to do solo so here's my banana's



Make sure you get the  done...you never know when the power will go out...   What am I saying....I leave Monday for Tuscon and I haven't even started my   I don't want a repeat from the Seattle trip.. 

Have fun in WDW...


----------



## MATTERHORN

Happy Saturday All!!! Dropping into wish everyone leaving soon a wonderful time!! I once again will have to wipe the tears away as I watch Darcy leave me this week!!! 

Been a super busy day here, hope you are all out enjoying your day!

Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

Finally watched the DVR on Best Kept Secrets, it even included the newest DVC, Bay Lake Towers.....I just might have to check that out in Oct. ..I love the idea of being that close to MK...


----------



## Sha

I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

CONGRATULATIONS SHA!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Sha said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations! I called in the band to celebrate!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha,  I knew you could do it..... Time to CELEBRATE


----------



## disneydeb

Sha said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!



      BIG BIG CONGRADULATIONS TO YOU! BEING A NURSE MYSELF I KNOW HOW NERVE WRACKING THOSE BOARDS CAN BE! I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT! iT'S LIKE MY OLD NURSING SCHOOL TEACHER USE TO TELL US SHE USE TO LOOK FOR PEOPLE WITH NURSE'S EYES AND YOU DEFINATELY HAD THEM, CONGRAT'S AGAIN! AND WELCOME TO THE SISTERHOOD OF MED PASSES FROM HELL!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!




YAY!!!!!!!!!!! Good Job Sha!!!!!!


----------



## can84

Sha said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!



       Congratulations!!! That is so awesome!


----------



## dismem98

Sha said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!




Never doubted for a moment.  Good for you, now go party.


----------



## sand2270

Congrats Sha!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Congratulations Sha!!! That's So Awesome!!!

Andrea


----------



## disneydeb

3 more days til disney   nuff said


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!



Told ya so. . .

no seriously, CONGRATULATIONS.  Now you are an RN.  Sweet. . .welcome to the RN ranks. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Congrats to you both.  Hope this is not intefering with your training, Darcy!
> 
> Teresa, have a good trip out west.
> 
> And to those heading down to DW soon, have a great time.
> 
> And a happy weekend to everyone!



Augie, the only thing interfering with my training at the moment is a little bit of an ankle twist.  I am back in true form now and back in the gym. . .the only issue I am having is I am gaining muscle mass but not dropping the weight.  Might have to switch up the diet some. . .I thought the longer cardio sessions would help me drop some extra poundage. . .

Oh well, maybe soon. . .


----------



## Mr Smee23

Congrats Sha we are all so proud for you.


Smee


----------



## buena vista

Congratulations Sharon!!!!!!  

3 bananas today.. 'nuf said


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Augie, the only thing interfering with my training at the moment is a little bit of an ankle twist.  I am back in true form now and back in the gym. . .the only issue I am having is I am gaining muscle mass but not dropping the weight.  Might have to switch up the diet some. . .I thought the longer cardio sessions would help me drop some extra poundage. . .
> 
> Oh well, maybe soon. . .


Gaining muscle will help increase your metabolism  which will hep take off the poundage. Make sure you eat breakfast when you get up (no matter what time of day that might be) and eat small portions every couple of hours to keep your body metabolizing food. Working off shifts makes it hard too.... Keep exercising and give it some time and you will see the results. 


Three day dancing at work this morning!! 

hugs everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Congrats Sha we are all so proud for you.
> 
> Smee



Thanks Sweetie!!! (and no Cait, not THAT kind of SWEETIE!! LMAO)



nurse.darcy said:


> Told ya so. . .
> 
> no seriously, CONGRATULATIONS.  Now you are an RN.  Sweet. . .welcome to the RN ranks. . .



Yes you did tell me so!!! And I appreciate all the cheering!



dismem98 said:


> Never doubted for a moment.  Good for you, now go party.



Thanks Patty!! You know I was studying in my room on those couple trips when you were around at WDW! Was glad books and laptops are portable! Too bad chat is down, because now I wouldnt have it covered over with other windows of homework or study material as I did last year. Missed 95% of conversations unless they were a private window LOL



disneydeb said:


> BIG BIG CONGRADULATIONS TO YOU! BEING A NURSE MYSELF I KNOW HOW NERVE WRACKING THOSE BOARDS CAN BE! I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT! iT'S LIKE MY OLD NURSING SCHOOL TEACHER USE TO TELL US SHE USE TO LOOK FOR PEOPLE WITH NURSE'S EYES AND YOU DEFINATELY HAD THEM, CONGRAT'S AGAIN! AND WELCOME TO THE SISTERHOOD OF MED PASSES FROM HELL!



Thanks!!! That is a nice compliment!



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Congratulations! I called in the band to celebrate!



Hope its the guys from JellyRolls!! Had fun last night... and Scotty was so sweet in finding a song to play. I kept picking other songs that he doesnt play. 


And thanks to Teresa, Charlene, Andrea, Amy, Tom, Robin, Tracy and Can84 (and the emails and calls from peeps too)       Will update my myspace page when I get home too... in my written section    

I need to get out of my room soon... nice and leisurely today since im back in a couple weeks


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!



Sha~~~ I am so proud of you.  I told you the day you took your exam, I was going to tell you something...do you remember what it was?  I TOLD YOU SO!!!....lol  I knew you could do it, and you did.  Glad the Pixie Dust, and Gram's prayers helped.  We will celebrate again in October   I have to say the text pic of your test results was the best text I got all night.  Hugs and enjoy the rest of your weekend at Mickey!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Sha~~~ I am so proud of you.  I told you the day you took your exam, I was going to tell you something...do you remember what it was?  I TOLD YOU SO!!!....lol  I knew you could do it, and you did.  Glad the Pixie Dust, and Gram's prayers helped.  We will celebrate again in October   I have to say the text pic of your test results was the best text I got all night.  Hugs and enjoy the rest of your weekend at Mickey!!!



Thanks!!!!!!! HUGS!!!! Yep... YOU TOLD ME SO!!! LOL All the prayers, pixie dust, cheering, support, and a couple wishes in the Wishing Well helped!!! Definitely celebrating more in October (after all I am having my own year of celebration!) I have to say, to my friends here and elsewhere, that I have been truly blessed! With my friends and my accomplishments and even a couple losses. Even those were blessings in my life, because I was able to see them as that. I am glad the text pic was the best! I needed a way to send it out faster then texting LOL 
JG called me late that evening while I was at JRs. And a couple others


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Good Afternoon and Happy Sunday!

I'm joining the 3 day dance party today!   
My yellow dude is jumping for joy so I'll send the bananas later...



			
				Sha;27713323
[FONT="Century Gothic" said:
			
		

> Hope its the guys from JellyRolls!! Had fun last night... and Scotty was so sweet in finding a song to play. I kept picking other songs that he doesnt play.




Love Jellyrolls....good to hear you had fun! We will be there next week on Wed. and Fri. with a stop at AC on Thursday, so if you get bored, you know where to find us


----------



## ahoff

Sha said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!




Good going Sha!  Congratulations!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Augie, the only thing interfering with my training at the moment is a little bit of an ankle twist.  I am back in true form now and back in the gym. . .the only issue I am having is I am gaining muscle mass but not dropping the weight.  Might have to switch up the diet some. . .I thought the longer cardio sessions would help me drop some extra poundage. . .
> 
> Oh well, maybe soon. . .



Well you know, that muscle mass will help you stay lean just by existing, so it might be a good idea to keep some of it.


----------



## Froggie Gurl

Hey y'all.  I was just thinking...wouldn't it be nice to have a thread for singles to meet singles that LOVE Disney?  Well, I come here, and here it is...

Is it ok for me to join in?  Looks like y'all have been around for a while.

Wendi


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Froggie Gurl said:


> Hey y'all.  I was just thinking...wouldn't it be nice to have a thread for singles to meet singles that LOVE Disney?  Well, I come here, and here it is...
> 
> Is it ok for me to join in?  Looks like y'all have been around for a while.
> 
> Wendi



   Welcome to the party! 

It's never too late to join in and we can be a crazy bunch some days, all in the name of Disney of course  Jump right in...many people here come and go as they please, and posts always speed up when a trip is in the horizon (hence the number of dancing banana posts at times).

When is your next trip?


----------



## Froggie Gurl

Thanks for the welcome.  It gets kinda lonely when people dont "get" the Disney spirit. My girlfriends dont think they can ever afford a WDW vacation, and my guy friends think it's just nuts.  There absolutely HAVE to be men that love WDW as much as I do!! lol


My next trip is in April w/ my 2 girls, my best friend, and his kids.  I'm contemplating a solo trip in December if my dd10 goes to her dads for 2 weeks.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Froggie Gurl said:


> Hey y'all.  I was just thinking...wouldn't it be nice to have a thread for singles to meet singles that LOVE Disney?  Well, I come here, and here it is...
> 
> Is it ok for me to join in?  Looks like y'all have been around for a while.
> 
> Wendi



Hi Wendi!!! And Welcome! We are a friendly bunch, and yes a little crazy at times but we love each other, and Disney!!! 











GO BILLS 3-0 for the first time since 1992!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Froggie Gurl said:


> Hey y'all.  I was just thinking...wouldn't it be nice to have a thread for singles to meet singles that LOVE Disney?  Well, I come here, and here it is...
> 
> Is it ok for me to join in?  Looks like y'all have been around for a while.
> 
> Wendi




 grab a chair ... put your feet up and relax.... even better if you bring some  wiff yah  

and about December... I hope you get to go.. there's a bunch of us already plotting our next move for December!!!!


----------



## Sha

Welcome Froggie!!

Thanks Ahoff!

Robin that sounds like a fun time! I am still debating the invites I have to come down on Friday night, as I am involved in something all day Saturday... decisions decisions LOL

I will be back down there in 2 weeks though... and then 3 weeks (?) from that... and a few day trips in there too


----------



## ttester9612

Well I'm packed for my trip tomorrow, to sunny Tuscon, AZ.  Hopefully my schedule will allow me to meet with Amy and her DD for dinner... 



Froggie Gurl said:


> Hey y'all.  I was just thinking...wouldn't it be nice to have a thread for singles to meet singles that LOVE Disney?  Well, I come here, and here it is...
> 
> Is it ok for me to join in?  Looks like y'all have been around for a while.
> 
> Wendi



 To the Wonderful World of THE thread for Singles who are for the LOVE of Disney.  Glad you found us... come join the fun and share your love for Disney......


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Well I'm packed for my trip tomorrow, to sunny Tuscon, AZ.  thumbsup2



Have a SAFE  trip TT !!! And I mean SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Well I'm packed for my trip tomorrow, to sunny Tuscon, AZ.  Hopefully my schedule will allow me to meet with Amy and her DD for dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> To the Wonderful World of THE thread for Singles who are for the LOVE of Disney.  Glad you found us... come join the fun and share your love for Disney......



yeah!  Looking forward to Wednesday, hope it works out.

Well my air conditioning decided to stop working today .

I am staying at my mom's tonight, it was just getting way to hot in my house.  Thank goodness she has wireless. 

She also bought me wine coolers.  I asked when I got to her house if she had anything to drink and she said "I bought you wine coolers I could tell from your voice you would want something to drink".   LOL  Good mom.


----------



## sand2270

Froggie Gurl said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  It gets kinda lonely when people dont "get" the Disney spirit. My girlfriends dont think they can ever afford a WDW vacation, and my guy friends think it's just nuts.  There absolutely HAVE to be men that love WDW as much as I do!! lol
> 
> 
> My next trip is in April w/ my 2 girls, my best friend, and his kids.  I'm contemplating a solo trip in December if my dd10 goes to her dads for 2 weeks.



Welcome!


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> yeah!  Looking forward to Wednesday, hope it works out.
> 
> Well my air conditioning decided to stop working today .
> 
> I am staying at my mom's tonight, it was just getting way to hot in my house.  Thank goodness she has wireless.
> 
> She also bought me wine coolers.  I asked when I got to her house if she had anything to drink and she said "I bought you wine coolers I could tell from your voice you would want something to drink".   LOL  Good mom.



Oh shoot!!!  I just realize... you two together Oh No!!!  Stay away from Pots and Pans and Windows and anything heavy object will you!!!


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> Oh shoot!!!  I just realize... you two together Oh No!!!  Stay away from Pots and Pans and Windows and anything heavy object will you!!!



LOL

We're going to a restaurant and my DD will be with us so I think we will control ourselves.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> LOL
> 
> We're going to a restaurant and my DD will be with us so I think we will control ourselves.



Check for tents(awnings) on rooftops of restaurant..... 

(Sorry T, couldnt resist that one... )

Hope everyone has a wonderful week and Teresa have safe flight. For those headed home this week have a wonderful time


----------



## disneykip

Welcome to all the newcomers.  Join in and have fun!!!

Angy - long time no post!  Hope all is well with your busy life!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Check for tents(awnings) on rooftops of restaurant.....
> 
> (Sorry T, couldnt resist that one... )
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week and Teresa have safe flight. For those headed home this week have a wonderful time



obviously I missed something, someone please fill me in


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Check for tents(awnings) on rooftops of restaurant.....
> 
> (Sorry T, couldnt resist that one... )
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week and Teresa have safe flight. For those headed home this week have a wonderful time


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Well I'm packed for my trip tomorrow, to sunny Tuscon, AZ.  Hopefully my schedule will allow me to meet with Amy and her DD for dinner...



Safe trip out there and back! And hug Amy for all of us (I think one hug will work and just say its from everyone, wont it?)



sand2270 said:


> yeah!  Looking forward to Wednesday, hope it works out.
> 
> Well my air conditioning decided to stop working today .
> 
> I am staying at my mom's tonight, it was just getting way to hot in my house.  Thank goodness she has wireless.
> 
> She also bought me wine coolers.  I asked when I got to her house if she had anything to drink and she said "I bought you wine coolers I could tell from your voice you would want something to drink".   LOL  Good mom.



Very nice Mom!! Mine is like that too! OMG!!!!! I have a special bottle of wine to open from Germany!!! I got it as a gift from the first place we started celebrating my birthday, and it was for when I found out I passed my Boards! Will open tomorrow with a nice dinner. 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Oh shoot!!!  I just realize... you two together Oh No!!!  Stay away from Pots and Pans and Windows and anything heavy object will you!!!


----------



## buena vista

Froggie Gurl said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  It gets kinda lonely when people dont "get" the Disney spirit. My girlfriends dont think they can ever afford a WDW vacation, and my guy friends think it's just nuts.  There absolutely HAVE to be men that love WDW as much as I do!! lol
> 
> My next trip is in April w/ my 2 girls, my best friend, and his kids.  I'm contemplating a solo trip in December if my dd10 goes to her dads for 2 weeks.



Welcome! Good group here, just make yourself at home.  



sand2270 said:


> yeah!  Looking forward to Wednesday, hope it works out.
> 
> Well my air conditioning decided to stop working today .
> 
> I am staying at my mom's tonight, it was just getting way to hot in my house.  Thank goodness she has wireless.
> 
> She also bought me wine coolers.  I asked when I got to her house if she had anything to drink and she said "I bought you wine coolers I could tell from your voice you would want something to drink".   LOL  Good mom.



Sorry about the A/C Amy. Good thing you have a Mom like that! My mom's pretty cool like that too . In fact, I think my parents have A/C now because of her - pretty sure several summers ago she said to my dad "if you ever want to touch me between June and September, you'll get that #&@*$ A/C installed. It was done that same week.


----------



## chriskre

Hi All,
I'm so glad I found this thread.  I was beginning to think I was one of the weirder singles in the world.  I've been a Disney fanatic all my life and been to the world more than 50 times over the years since I live in Florida but never have been able to find a guy who shares my enthusiasm for the Mouse.  Is this a female phenomenon?  Don't see many guys on these posts.  Anyway, glad to see I'm not the only one and in good company.  
Still hopeful to find a Disney boyfriend.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Welcome! Good group here, just make yourself at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the A/C Amy. Good thing you have a Mom like that! My mom's pretty cool like that too . In fact, I think my parents have A/C now because of her - pretty sure several summers ago she said to my dad "if you ever want to touch me between June and September, you'll get that #&@*$ A/C installed. It was done that same week.



what was funny was she told me I could have all 4 and than said "will that be enough?".  Yes mom I think 4 wine coolers will be enough for your lushy daughter thanks!  LOL


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> what was funny was she told me I could have all 4 and than said "will that be enough?".  Yes mom I think 4 wine coolers will be enough for your lushy daughter thanks!  LOL



LOL.. enough for what?!  ..enough to guarantee I won't be driving back home anytime soon. Thanks Mom .


----------



## buena vista

chriskre said:


> Hi All,
> I'm so glad I found this thread.  I was beginning to think I was one of the weirder singles in the world.  I've been a Disney fanatic all my life and been to the world more than 50 times over the years since I live in Florida but never have been able to find a guy who shares my enthusiasm for the Mouse.  Is this a female phenomenon?  Don't see many guys on these posts.  Anyway, glad to see I'm not the only one and in good company.
> Still hopeful to find a Disney boyfriend.



50 trips to WDW.. perfectly normal around here.  

Welcome!


----------



## chriskre

buena vista said:


> 50 trips to WDW.. perfectly normal around here.
> 
> Welcome!



Hi Buena Vista, Thanks for the welcome.  So I take it you've been to the world yourself about 50 times?  Looking forward to seeing what goes on here on this thread.  I'm planning a Food & Wine trip myself for late October.  Hopefully there will still be food left.  That is one of my favorite events at the World.  Have fun on your trip.  See you around the boards.
Chris


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Welcome! Good group here, just make yourself at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the A/C Amy. Good thing you have a Mom like that! My mom's pretty cool like that too . In fact, I think my parents have A/C now because of her - pretty sure several summers ago she said to my dad "if you ever want to touch me between June and September, you'll get that #&@*$ A/C installed. It was done that same week.



Great story Tom!!   Your mom's a smart woman, I would have said the same thing, I cannot live without my A/C!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> what was funny was she told me I could have all 4 and than said "will that be enough?".  Yes mom I think 4 wine coolers will be enough for your lushy daughter thanks!  LOL



Glad you had a good night!! I didn't talk to you again after dinner so I'm assuming you hit those wine coolers and all is well!!!   

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Glad you had a good night!! I didn't talk to you again after dinner so I'm assuming you hit those wine coolers and all is well!!!
> 
> Andrea



I closed my laptop at the dinner table and it kicks me off the internet when I do that for some reason.  Came back and you were gone .  

I never even finished the 2nd one.


----------



## stitch1986

Hello, I dont know how to start or whatever kinda shy at these things. I love disney especially Stitch, Nightmare and Pirates  I grew up in a Disney family going even when I was small to where I cant remember lol  um....yea I am single lol well not sure what else lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Welcome to everyone who has decided to join us! You are among people who understand completely the smirks and "you're going AGAIN?" comments everytime you get excited and plan a trip. This is a fun group, and I can honestly say that I have met some lifelong friends on the singles threads.  


2 day nanner dancing here at work today. I have a long day ahead, 16 hours so that I can have time off for my trip! Then the day I come home I have to work another 16 hours, but going to the World, and seeing some of my favorite people is TOTALLY worth it.  Ended up snagging an AP rate for a studio at Boardwalk Villas for 209 for our last night yesterday instead of paying 325 for a standard room at Boardwalk Inn like I had booked. That made me smile.  This has been the good luck trip from the getgo! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jenroc

Wow .... seems like forever since I posted !!  Welcome to everyone, congrats to Sha !!, and hope everyone's upcoming trips are magical.
A special    and  go to Sha and Kip for being so wonderful this past weekend.  Due to an inconsiderate driver (did in the back end of my van) and a tooth filling gone bad, I was unable to go on my fact finding mission to WDW this past weeknd.  From what I understand, I was there in spirit all the way !!!  Despite all the tears (on my part!!  ),they managed to make me smile !!!  Thanks for being there when I needed you !!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Jenroc said:


> Wow .... seems like forever since I posted !!  Welcome to everyone, congrats to Sha !!, and hope everyone's upcoming trips are magical.
> A special    and  go to Sha and Kip for being so wonderful this past weekend.  Due to an inconsiderate driver (did in the back end of my van) and a tooth filling gone bad, I was unable to go on my fact finding mission to WDW this past weeknd.  From what I understand, I was there in spirit all the way !!!  Despite all the tears (on my part!!  ),they managed to make me smile !!!  Thanks for being there when I needed you !!


I am so sorry! That is terrible! Hugs!!! I am so glad they could make you smile though!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Monday Everyone!!!

Welcome Stitch!  It's good to see some new people lately 



Jenroc said:


> Wow .... seems like forever since I posted !!  Welcome to everyone, congrats to Sha !!, and hope everyone's upcoming trips are magical.
> A special    and  go to Sha and Kip for being so wonderful this past weekend.  Due to an inconsiderate driver (did in the back end of my van) and a tooth filling gone bad, I was unable to go on my fact finding mission to WDW this past weeknd.  From what I understand, I was there in spirit all the way !!!  Despite all the tears (on my part!!  ),they managed to make me smile !!!  Thanks for being there when I needed you !!



Aww, Jen sorry to hear about everything.  I'm sending extra pixie dust for your next trip


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Wow .... seems like forever since I posted !!  Welcome to everyone, congrats to Sha !!, and hope everyone's upcoming trips are magical.
> A special    and  go to Sha and Kip for being so wonderful this past weekend.  Due to an inconsiderate driver (did in the back end of my van) and a tooth filling gone bad, I was unable to go on my fact finding mission to WDW this past weeknd.  From what I understand, I was there in spirit all the way !!!  Despite all the tears (on my part!!  ),they managed to make me smile !!!  Thanks for being there when I needed you !!



Am glad we got you to smile... it was really tough at times! Plus you kept hitting people from time to time, and even was told you couldnt ride a couple rides... But I will save that for a better report.

Good morning everyone!!!! Hope you all had as good of a weekend as possible. I think that I had an incredible weekend!!! I now have to start looking at some other things that I have pushed to the sides of my life. 

woo hoo im a RN!!!  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## buena vista

chriskre said:


> So I take it you've been to the world yourself about 50 times?  Looking forward to seeing what goes on here on this thread.  I'm planning a Food & Wine trip myself for late October.  Hopefully there will still be food left.  That is one of my favorite events at the World.  Have fun on your trip.  See you around the boards.
> Chris



No I haven't been 50 times yet (more like 25)..just saying it's not considered abnormal or unnatural around here. In fact, it's quite the opposite .



MATTERHORN said:


> Great story Tom!!   Your mom's a smart woman, I would have said the same thing, I cannot live without my A/C!
> 
> Andrea



Neither can I!



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Welcome to everyone who has decided to join us! You are among people who understand completely the smirks and "you're going AGAIN?" comments everytime you get excited and plan a trip. This is a fun group, and I can honestly say that I have met some lifelong friends on the singles threads.
> 
> 2 day nanner dancing here at work today. I have a long day ahead, 16 hours so that I can have time off for my trip! Then the day I come home I have to work another 16 hours, but going to the World, and seeing some of my favorite people is TOTALLY worth it.  Ended up snagging an AP rate for a studio at Boardwalk Villas for 209 for our last night yesterday instead of paying 325 for a standard room at Boardwalk Inn like I had booked. That made me smile.  This has been the good luck trip from the getgo!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Clutch score on the room rate Tracy! We're all gonna have a great time! Good luck getting through everything at work!  



Jenroc said:


> Wow .... seems like forever since I posted !!  Welcome to everyone, congrats to Sha !!, and hope everyone's upcoming trips are magical.
> A special    and  go to Sha and Kip for being so wonderful this past weekend.  Due to an inconsiderate driver (did in the back end of my van) and a tooth filling gone bad, I was unable to go on my fact finding mission to WDW this past weeknd.  From what I understand, I was there in spirit all the way !!!  Despite all the tears (on my part!!  ),they managed to make me smile !!!  Thanks for being there when I needed you !!



Aw Jen, I'm sorry about everything!  Having friends like that though really makes a difference.


----------



## buena vista

Oh, and..


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Oh, and..



WhooHoooo! I forgot to send in the dancers earlier, thanks for the reminder (as if I can think about anything but packing and JRs right now LOL)

Here is my dancing duo...


----------



## InstImpres

Jenroc said:


> Wow .... seems like forever since I posted !!  Welcome to everyone, congrats to Sha !!, and hope everyone's upcoming trips are magical.
> A special    and  go to Sha and Kip for being so wonderful this past weekend.  Due to an inconsiderate driver (did in the back end of my van) and a tooth filling gone bad, I was unable to go on my fact finding mission to WDW this past weeknd.  From what I understand, I was there in spirit all the way !!!  Despite all the tears (on my part!!  ),they managed to make me smile !!!  Thanks for being there when I needed you !!



Hi Jen -

 That all really stinks!  Hope the week looks up for you.  Guess December can't come soon enough now.

Sandy


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> WhooHoooo! I forgot to send in the dancers earlier, thanks for the reminder (as if I can think about anything but packing and JRs right now LOL)
> 
> Here is my dancing duo...


hit me with some MIB dancers when you get a chance Robin! LOL


Tom, thanks for the well wishes, just think, only 2 more days til you have a mosquito buzzing around you! lol Get your smile ready! lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hit me with some MIB dancers when you get a chance Robin! LOL
> 
> Tom, thanks for the well wishes, just think, only 2 more days til you have a mosquito buzzing around you! lol Get your smile ready! lol



Can't wait!  You're not THAT bad.  Paparazzi actually means a swarm of mosquitos (paparazzo is the singular). I'm almost ready .. just some  today, and  Rachmaninov tonight, then I'm off tomorrow to do  and  up to NH for my flight out of MHT.

Here are your 2 guys


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Can't wait!  You're not THAT bad.  Paparazzi actually means a swarm of mosquitos (paparazzo is the singular). I'm almost ready .. just some  today, and  Rachmaninov tonight, then I'm off tomorrow to do  and  up to NH for my flight out of MHT.
> 
> Here are your 2 guys


Good to know I'm "not THAT bad" lol  We will see what you say by oh, about Saturday though..lol  
Enjoy tonight! 
Thanks for the dancers!
hugs!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hit me with some MIB dancers when you get a chance Robin! LOL





buena vista said:


> Here are your 2 guys



Thank you for sending in the men in black, Tom!  

 Sorry I was off in Disney Dream Land Tracy...I am still excited that we got the deal last night with BWV so we can stay put! Ok, honestly I am even more excited that we only have to crawl home after JR's on Friday 

If Tom and Darcy can't make the POFQ crawl back, at least we have a BWV nearby for emergency lodging LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thank you for sending in the men in black, Tom!
> 
> Sorry I was off in Disney Dream Land Tracy...I am still excited that we got the deal last night with BWV so we can stay put! Ok, honestly I am even more excited that we only have to crawl home after JR's on Friday
> 
> If Tom and Darcy can't make the POFQ crawl back, at least we have a BWV nearby for emergency lodging LOL


LOL Yay! for emergency lodging possblities! LOL  or for afterparty possibilities! lol like we all won't be exhausted or anything..lol I am ready to party and sing and eat and drink and ..ok.. I need to cccccccalm down... why is time dragging on and on today!!!!! only 11 more hours until I get out of work! lol! then it is laundry and packing!!


----------



## sand2270

stitch1986 said:


> Hello, I dont know how to start or whatever kinda shy at these things. I love disney especially Stitch, Nightmare and Pirates  I grew up in a Disney family going even when I was small to where I cant remember lol  um....yea I am single lol well not sure what else lol




Hey neighbor...finally someone who lives in AZ!! Welcome!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> 50 trips to WDW.. perfectly normal around here.
> 
> Welcome!



Okay Tom, I am a WDW Noob. . .I have only 3 trips under my belt, so I don't qualify and perfectly normal?. . .(oh well, I guess I can count my DLR trips. . .WAY MORE THAN 50).  

Good morning everyone. . .See my dance. . .

  

That would be one for today and one for part of tomorrow as my plane leaves at 4:30 tomorrow afternoon. . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> If Tom and Darcy can't make the POFQ crawl back, at least we have a BWV nearby for emergency lodging LOL



 Thanks Robin! I hope we're not THAT bad that we'll need that, but it's nice to know it's there just in case.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Tom, I am a WDW Noob. . .I have only 3 trips under my belt, so I don't qualify and perfectly normal?. . .(oh well, I guess I can count my DLR trips. . .WAY MORE THAN 50).
> 
> Good morning everyone. . .See my dance. . .
> 
> 
> 
> That would be one for today and one for part of tomorrow as my plane leaves at 4:30 tomorrow afternoon. . .WOO HOO. . .



 I don't think there's a minimum quota on what constitutes "normal". I guess the real point is that there's not really an upper limit either . 

I'm soooo looking forward to this trip!! I need to get away soon!!!!!! 48 hours from now I'll have finally met Darcy!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I don't think there's a minimum quota on what constitutes "normal". I guess the real point is that there's not really an upper limit either .
> 
> I'm soooo looking forward to this trip!! I need to get away soon!!!!!! 48 hours from now I'll have finally met Darcy!



Careful, I have been told I am insane. . .a few times. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Careful, I have been told I am insane. . .a few times. . .



I told you to stop listening to those voices inside your head .

See you very soon!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Careful, I have been told I am insane. . .a few times. . .


Damnit Darcy..lol I was drinking a glass of water when I read this and it made me choke.  I gotta stop reading the boards when I am around the guys at work.  They are calling me insane when I spontaneously burst out in laughter at you guys' posts!


----------



## libertybell7

Oop's...Double post.


----------



## libertybell7

You are all making me very jealous....I hope everyone has a blast...
I wanna go so bad...I just keep telling myself to be patient, Im gonna be moving down there in the near future...


----------



## disneydeb

Good afternoon everyone! Happy first day of autumn! Welcome all you newbies!  Teresa i put my laundry in yesterday AM and bam power failure from 830-noon!   Can't wait to get to the world, i am even painting my toenails for this trip! (which is almost impossible because i cant see or reach the dang things! lol) I am so happy here is a song and my bananas, ready? Two little bananas sitting in a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g one said lets go throw a frisbee the second one said no lets go to Disney  top that Tom!  see i sing too!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

nurse.darcy said:


> Careful, I have been told I am insane. . .a few times. . .



You might be. But you're loads of fun whether you are or not.


----------



## buena vista

disneydeb said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Happy first day of autumn! Welcome all you newbies!  Teresa i put my laundry in yesterday AM and bam power failure from 830-noon!   Can't wait to get to the world, i am even painting my toenails for this trip! (which is almost impossible because i cant see or reach the dang things! lol) I am so happy here is a song and my bananas, ready? Two little bananas sitting in a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g one said lets go throw a frisbee the second one said no lets go to Disney  top that Tom!  see i sing too!



Nice job Deb!

Here's a take on the banana boat song 

Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls, Jay-ay-ay-rolls
Vacation come and we all at home

Sing all night on a drink a' rum
Vacation come and we all at home
Dancing like bananas till the mornin' come  
Vacation come and we all at home

Come mister pianomen, sing for us bananas  
Vacation come and we all at home
We all crazy DISer gang, we dancing like bananas  
Vacation come and we all at home

Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls,.. Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay-ay-ay Rolls
Vacation come and we all at home


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> You are all making me very jealous....I hope everyone has a blast...
> I wanna go so bad...I just keep telling myself to be patient, Im gonna be moving down there in the near future...



Shawn, you and Jill are always invited when I go.  YOu know  i adore you two.  Tom and I will be there in March, maybe you could get away then?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Nice job Deb!
> 
> Here's a take on the banana boat song
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls, Jay-ay-ay-rolls
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Sing all night on a drink a' rum
> Vacation come and we all at home
> Dancing like bananas till the mornin' come
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Come mister pianomen, sing for us bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home
> We all crazy DISer gang, we dancing like bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls,.. Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay-ay-ay Rolls
> Vacation come and we all at home


hahaha very nice!! lol!


Shawn, we will have a drink or two for ya!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Happy First day of Fall !!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneydeb

buena vista said:


> Nice job Deb!
> 
> Here's a take on the banana boat song
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls, Jay-ay-ay-rolls
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Sing all night on a drink a' rum
> Vacation come and we all at home
> Dancing like bananas till the mornin' come
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Come mister pianomen, sing for us bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home
> We all crazy DISer gang, we dancing like bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls,.. Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay-ay-ay Rolls
> Vacation come and we all at home


----------



## rebecca06261

buena vista said:


> Nice job Deb!
> 
> Here's a take on the banana boat song
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls, Jay-ay-ay-rolls
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Sing all night on a drink a' rum
> Vacation come and we all at home
> Dancing like bananas till the mornin' come
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Come mister pianomen, sing for us bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home
> We all crazy DISer gang, we dancing like bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls,.. Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay-ay-ay Rolls
> Vacation come and we all at home



  You are a song writing god, Buena Vista


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Nice job Deb!
> 
> Here's a take on the banana boat song
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls, Jay-ay-ay-rolls
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Sing all night on a drink a' rum
> Vacation come and we all at home
> Dancing like bananas till the mornin' come
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Come mister pianomen, sing for us bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home
> We all crazy DISer gang, we dancing like bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls,.. Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay-ay-ay Rolls
> Vacation come and we all at home



   

Insane must be the code word of the day because after this hilariously entertaining mid-afternoon delight, I am sitting here singing that song aloud with a very bad Jamaican accent...lol

Now I know I am not the only one who tried to sing this outloud...right??


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> I told you to stop listening to those voices inside your head .
> 
> See you very soon!



Sometimes those voices have good ideas! At least, that is what I have been told LOL



disneydeb said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Happy first day of autumn! Welcome all you newbies!  Teresa i put my laundry in yesterday AM and bam power failure from 830-noon!   Can't wait to get to the world, i am even painting my toenails for this trip! (*which is almost impossible because i cant see or reach the dang things!* lol) I am so happy here is a song and my bananas, ready? Two little bananas sitting in a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g one said lets go throw a frisbee the second one said no lets go to Disney  top that Tom!  see i sing too!



LOL about the bananas!!! 

Can your daughter paint your toes for you???


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Nice job Deb!
> 
> Here's a take on the banana boat song
> 
> We all crazy DISer gang, we dancing like bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home



Oh, I *soooo* want to see that. All of you dancing like bananas. It sounds so appealing.  

You will be posting the video, right?


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Oh, I *soooo* want to see that. All of you dancing like bananas. It sounds so appealing.
> 
> You will be posting the video, right?



for a moment there I thought you were gonna pun around with "a-peel-ing" .. actually the banana dance looks pretty easy.. the men-in-black groovy step dance is probably the one you really want to see


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Tom, what are the chances of me getting you in a black suit doing the MIB dance? lol 

with my camera not recording it of course.. really.. I promise! LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Tom, what are the chances of me getting you in a black suit doing the MIB dance? lol
> 
> with my camera not recording it of course.. really.. I promise! LOL



chances are nil.. nice try .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Tom, what are the chances of me getting you in a black suit doing the MIB dance? lol
> 
> with my camera not recording it of course.. really.. I promise! LOL



   

Add it to the let's see how much we can get Tom to drink and do silly stunts list....lol   

Right up there with singing the banana song (which he cleverly wrote his version of) on stage at JRs, and smiling for the pic when he slides out of the Scary Bobo Clown Slide....

ok so maybe some wishful thinking but hey, we WILL have fun regardless


----------



## CoMickey

nurse.darcy said:


> Well hello there my love, so glad to see you posting.  Its about time.  Everyone, I would like to introduce you to the gang.  Everyone this is Tom Kelly, the love of my life. . .Tom this is everyone. . .



Congratulations Darcy!  Happy for you both! 



Sha said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!



WOW SHA and Congratulations to you!  You've worked so hard!   

I am finally in California! The house looks like a bomb exploded but we'll get to organizing in about three weekends...have to go to Disneyland for the first two weekends!  

For those of you going soon to WDW, I hope you all (two words) have a great time!!:


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> for a moment there I thought you were gonna pun around with "a-peel-ing"



moi?



buena vista said:


> .. actually the banana dance looks pretty easy.. the men-in-black groovy step dance is probably the one you really want to see


If you're peeling, put that on the video too. *and* the MIB dance...a triple feature.


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> WOW SHA and Congratulations to you!  You've worked so hard!
> 
> I am finally in California! The house looks like a bomb exploded but we'll get to organizing in about three weekends...have to go to Disneyland for the first two weekends!



Thanks Vicki!!! And congrats on the move being FINAL! By something for the house from DL... even if it is something simple like a hotmat or a candle holder.


----------



## Sha

Just want to say this about the AC, as this past weekend was most likely my last trip. I do not think I am going down Friday despite all the invites I have from other friends of mine. There was a CM that said that the AC actually will be open for private parties to January. But sadly, next weekend is it. One of the Emils is retiring tomorrow (believe it was Sr.). There were some changes to seating, sofas missing, tables missing, longer shows in the library, people pushing really bad to get into the library.... other props around the rooms missing that people have taken (that is SO wrong). Am glad I went this past weekend. They have kept people out this past week because it was full.


----------



## libertybell7

Well done Sharon...


----------



## MATTERHORN

CoMickey said:


> Congratulations Darcy!  Happy for you both!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW SHA and Congratulations to you!  You've worked so hard!
> 
> I am finally in California! The house looks like a bomb exploded but we'll get to organizing in about three weekends...have to go to Disneyland for the first two weekends!
> 
> For those of you going soon to WDW, I hope you all (two words) have a great time!!:



Vicki, glad to hear you got there safe and sound!! Good luck with that unpacking!! I agree though, you have much more important matters at hand for the next few weekends!!   

Did you guys end up stopping over in Vegas at all?

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just confirmed my flight, almost finished packing, gotta head out to work and then tomorrow I am on my flight to WDW. . .YAY. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Just confirmed my flight, almost finished packing, gotta head out to work and then tomorrow I am on my flight to WDW. . .YAY. . .



Sweet!! You are already gone but I'll see you tomorrow at 2:30!! I hope you have your hair gel this time!!   

Andrea


----------



## cdn ears

Master Mason said:


> I'm going to DL saturday morning, and haven't packed a thing



Why does that not surprise me?? 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL...well I do have my eye on a DVC membership....



Having an eye on it won't get you in the front door!!!



nurse.darcy said:


> Careful, I have been told I am insane. . .a few times. . .



Can you sort of attach a number to "a few times" - above or below 1000  



nurse.darcy said:


> Just confirmed my flight, almost finished packing, gotta head out to work and then tomorrow I am on my flight to WDW. . .YAY. . .



Stay away from the bouncing pumpkins


----------



## disneykip

Jenroc said:


> Wow .... seems like forever since I posted !!  Welcome to everyone, congrats to Sha !!, and hope everyone's upcoming trips are magical.
> A special    and  go to Sha and Kip for being so wonderful this past weekend.  Due to an inconsiderate driver (did in the back end of my van) and a tooth filling gone bad, I was unable to go on my fact finding mission to WDW this past weeknd.  From what I understand, I was there in spirit all the way !!!  Despite all the tears (on my part!!  ),they managed to make me smile !!!  Thanks for being there when I needed you !!



      



Sha said:


> Am glad we got you to smile... it was really tough at times! Plus you kept hitting people from time to time, and even was told you couldnt ride a couple rides... But I will save that for a better report.



Kids seemed to want to punch you.  And you had an attraction to ceiling fans so we had to keep you close!!!  



buena vista said:


> Oh, and..



   Very excited for all of you.   Looking forward to hearing about it.    



buena vista said:


> Nice job Deb!
> 
> Here's a take on the banana boat song
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls, Jay-ay-ay-rolls
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Sing all night on a drink a' rum
> Vacation come and we all at home
> Dancing like bananas till the mornin' come
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Come mister pianomen, sing for us bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home
> We all crazy DISer gang, we dancing like bananas
> Vacation come and we all at home
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaay-Rolls,.. Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay, me say Jay-ay-ay Rolls
> Vacation come and we all at home



Very nice work.  As always, entertaining.    



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Insane must be the code word of the day because after this hilariously entertaining mid-afternoon delight, I am sitting here singing that song aloud with a very bad Jamaican accent...lol
> 
> Now I know I am not the only one who tried to sing this outloud...right??



Was thinking the same thing.  Just keeps going through my head.  



CoMickey said:


> I am finally in California! The house looks like a bomb exploded but we'll get to organizing in about three weekends...have to go to Disneyland for the first two weekends!



Congratulations!!!  Organizing can wait - DL is much more important to make you feel at home.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Just confirmed my flight, almost finished packing, gotta head out to work and then tomorrow I am on my flight to WDW. . .YAY. . .



 Have a great time!!!



Welcome to all the newcomers!!!  Enjoy the fun.


----------



## can84

To everyone going to Disney in the next few days, have a great trip!  And please don't forget to have those margaritas for me  Oh, and if someone could please figure out a way to send me a few of the pastries from France, but keep the calories there . . . .


----------



## chriskre

buena vista said:


> No I haven't been 50 times yet (more like 25)..just saying it's not considered abnormal or unnatural around here. In fact, it's quite the opposite .
> 
> 
> Well still 25 times from Boston is alot.  At least I have an excuse for being such a Disney nut since I live in Miami and it's only a 4 hour drive for me but for you it's serious.  You have to take a plane or really burn some gas to get to the World.  I'm not sure I'd be such a Disney nut if I had to fly there all the time.  Although I have yet to try the Magical Express but I've thought about it since it looks like I'm going to have to start getting used to going to Disney solo because none of my friends or family will go with me anymore.  Have you used the Magical Express?  Is it worth the hassle or do you just rent a car?  Just curious.  Have fun.  Chris


----------



## VolvoManiac850

I've only been there 6 times, I'm from PA. However, I'm considering moving south in a few years so I may be able to fit more vacations in as I get older...

In any case, I'd go all alone just because I love the parks. You'd probably have to watch me on Hollywood Studios day, however, because I'd likely ride Tower of Terror all day without stopping to eat or rest. (I heard of a guy who rode it 30+ times in one day!)

I usually go with my family and most recently went with my mom. I have gone with friends before and while I had a good time it was often difficult since we all had our own agendas as to what we wanted to get done. (It was even harder as the lone Tower of Terror fan in the group...only got to ride it once that day).

If I move down south I'll probably spend three day weekends at one of the parks. I don't see myself getting married or even dating anyone so I'll have all the time in the world to myself (no, that pun was NOT intended!).


----------



## ANTSS2001

VolvoManiac850 said:


> I've only been there 6 times, I'm from PA. However, I'm considering moving south in a few years so I may be able to fit more vacations in as I get older...
> 
> In any case, I'd go all alone just because I love the parks. You'd probably have to watch me on Hollywood Studios day, however, because I'd likely ride Tower of Terror all day without stopping to eat or rest. (I heard of a guy who rode it 30+ times in one day!)
> 
> I usually go with my family and most recently went with my mom. I have gone with friends before and while I had a good time it was often difficult since we all had our own agendas as to what we wanted to get done. (It was even harder as the lone Tower of Terror fan in the group...only got to ride it once that day).
> 
> If I move down south I'll probably spend three day weekends at one of the parks. I don't see myself getting married or even dating anyone so I'll have all the time in the world to myself (no, that pun was NOT intended!).


 and  Hi Nieghbor!!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I am nannerdancin like crazy over here!! One more sleep!!! Yay!!!  

Safe travels today Darcy!! Can't wait to hang with ya tomorrow!!! 

I am   today and trying to keep from    when I   Tawney to   because the traffic is  

LOL

One more day!!!  and I'm singing Tom's Jay-Rollls song...LOL


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!! am still floating on cloud 9 here... lol  Hope everyone is doing well. For those going this week, the weather is cooler (no worries, its in the 80s, but its a step in the right direction  ) 

Welcome newbies!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday Everyone!

1 More day....1 banana dancer 

It was a brisk 41 degrees when I stumbled my way out the door at 7:30 this morning with a high of 65 later.  I was ready to just keep driving to the airport when the cold air hit me this morning but I will patiently wait until tomorrow 

In my mind I keep waiting for Gary Senise to say "It's Go Time!" (Mission Space)

Happy travels to those leaving soon!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

chriskre said:


> Well still 25 times from Boston is alot.  At least I have an excuse for being such a Disney nut since I live in Miami and it's only a 4 hour drive for me but for you it's serious.  You have to take a plane or really burn some gas to get to the World.  I'm not sure I'd be such a Disney nut if I had to fly there all the time.  Although I have yet to try the Magical Express but I've thought about it since it looks like I'm going to have to start getting used to going to Disney solo because none of my friends or family will go with me anymore.  Have you used the Magical Express?  Is it worth the hassle or do you just rent a car?  Just curious.  Have fun.  Chris



Prior to this year, we could get flights to Orlando from Buffalo with Ding fares on Southwest as low as $115/RT (Nov '05/Dec'06)with the average non-stop flights in August (5 yrs in a row) about $130 RT.  It's just really easy to grab a plane to Disney here and the trip takes about 2 1/2 hours total from Buffalo.

I've used Magical Express about 10 times since they started it and it has been very convenient.  It has glitches for some at times but I love having someone else pick up my luggage and riding that happy bus to the World


----------



## ahoff

Sha said:


> For those going this week, the weather is cooler (no worries, its in the 80s, but its a step in the right direction  )




Hmmm...Cooler is in the 80's?  Sounds kind of warm considering it is in the 50's here in the mornings.  Have to change my riding apparel, getting a little brisk for just shorts and a T.

Hope all of you with one day to go have a great trip!


----------



## disneydeb

Good morning everyone! one more banana , i am sooo excited! I have to pack now  if i can get off my :computer. hope to see everyone down there soon, gonna book a trip for  december as soon as i get back  hope everyone has a nice day Good thing Darcy mentioned reconfirming airline reservations as i forgot


----------



## GForceRecords

Hello. I'm a frequent consumer of this and other message boards though not much of a poster (as evident). However, I decided to take a flyer upon spotting this thread. 

I'm a 30-year old man. Now then, on the originally posited 10 point scale, I'd say I'm somewhere in between a '7' and an '8'. My issue with '8' is that while I am certainly a Disney-o-phile, I also think there can, and should, be other sources of 'magic' days. To justify that claim, here's an example: When I first visited San Diego I rented a bicycle down near the Gaslamp district. The next morning I got up early and rode from downtown out to Ocean Beach, up through the Boardwalks of Mission Beach and Pacific Beach and further on up to La Jolla Cove. It was incredibly beautiful-- magic.

As for Disney, I was first at WDW when I was two. I have no memory of this, though apparently I was a source of occasional amusement for my family. My family did not have lots of money, but for a few years (1986-88) my father stretched the dollars and we got to go. I think that must be the perfect age to fall in love with it- I look at photos of myself from those years and it's clear that I was about as happy as could be. Anyway, after '88 the dollars became a bit more brittle and that was that. In fact, what with summer jobs to raise tuition money and other things I wasn't taking any vacations at all in the nineties. Fast forward a bit and with a BA, a signing bonus and year of tenure I finally had PTO to take. There was only one thing to do, right? I called up my older sister and in the winter of 2002 we went back. Some things had changed after 14 years, of course (heck, there were two new parks) but others were still the same as ever. I was back again in 2003 (my mom wanted in on the action) and most recently in 2007 (again with my sister, who is now plotting to get into DVC at the BLT).

Some Things I like:
-Imagineered thrill rides (Everest, ToT, RnRC, Mission: Space and of course the classics at MK)
-'Please do not lower the safety bar, --I-- will lower it for you' (even better after the most recent refurbishment)
-The Biergarten in Germany and the Musikanten show
-The first 45 seconds of the old 'Rio de Tiempo' ride by the volcano (I wish the whole thing were just like that)
-The fact that the Norway pavilion no longer forces you to stay for the post-Maelstrom movie every time
-Stacey J. Aswad (I have the most recent top-seven show on my video iPod) -- at first I was annoyed, but then it became strangely compelling.
-The defunct Who wants to be a millionaire attraction-- because I was good at it. Twice the time ran out with me in first place for the next person to go... sigh
-The new 'Canada' movie
-The 'surprise' the first time you see the Indiana Jones show
-Flights of wonder
-People who don't bother to use their Fastpass (thus making the system work for those of us that do)

Some things I don't like:
-The re-do of 'The Living Seas' (I miss the hydrolators)
-Blatant cross-promotion/DVD marketing (Why is Mickey dreaming about Pocahontas?)
-Sarcastic birds in the Tiki Room
-No more Mr. Toad going to hell (I think you can still see this in California)
-That they are just reusing the California movie for the "Soarin" ride in Florida. We're in Florida- why are we Soarin' over California?
-Always exiting to a gift shop
-The line/ride-length ratio for Peter Pan's flight

As I mentioned, DVC is soon to be in the family so I'll be going regularly now, starting with next winter when the sister wants to check out the BCV in person before getting some points there. 



> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 11) Wants to build a private DISer resort on-site!


----------



## ANTSS2001

GForceRecords said:


> Hello. I'm a frequent consumer of this and other message boards though not much of a poster (as evident). However, I decided to take a flyer upon spotting this thread.



  

You made a very wise decision!!!!    

Now pull up a chair.. grab a  and get comfy.... hope to see  more of your post.. these is a very lovely bunch of coconuts!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

GForceRecords said:


> Hello. I'm a frequent consumer of this and other message boards though not much of a poster (as evident). However, I decided to take a flyer upon spotting this thread.
> 
> I'm a 30-year old man. Now then, on the originally posited 10 point scale, I'd say I'm somewhere in between a '7' and an '8'. My issue with '8' is that while I am certainly a Disney-o-phile, I also think there can, and should, be other sources of 'magic' days. To justify that claim, here's an example: When I first visited San Diego I rented a bicycle down near the Gaslamp district. The next morning I got up early and rode from downtown out to Ocean Beach, up through the Boardwalks of Mission Beach and Pacific Beach and further on up to La Jolla Cove. It was incredibly beautiful-- magic.
> 
> As for Disney, I was first at WDW when I was two. I have no memory of this, though apparently I was a source of occasional amusement for my family. My family did not have lots of money, but for a few years (1986-88) my father stretched the dollars and we got to go. I think that must be the perfect age to fall in love with it- I look at photos of myself from those years and it's clear that I was about as happy as could be. Anyway, after '88 the dollars became a bit more brittle and that was that. In fact, what with summer jobs to raise tuition money and other things I wasn't taking any vacations at all in the nineties. Fast forward a bit and with a BA, a signing bonus and year of tenure I finally had PTO to take. There was only one thing to do, right? I called up my older sister and in the winter of 2002 we went back. Some things had changed after 14 years, of course (heck, there were two new parks) but others were still the same as ever. I was back again in 2003 (my mom wanted in on the action) and most recently in 2007 (again with my sister, who is now plotting to get into DVC at the BLT).
> 
> Some Things I like:
> -Imagineered thrill rides (Everest, ToT, RnRC, Mission: Space and of course the classics at MK)
> -'Please do not lower the safety bar, --I-- will lower it for you' (even better after the most recent refurbishment)
> -The Biergarten in Germany and the Musikanten show
> -The first 45 seconds of the old 'Rio de Tiempo' ride by the volcano (I wish the whole thing were just like that)
> -The fact that the Norway pavilion no longer forces you to stay for the post-Maelstrom movie every time
> -Stacey J. Aswad (I have the most recent top-seven show on my video iPod) -- at first I was annoyed, but then it became strangely compelling.
> -The defunct Who wants to be a millionaire attraction-- because I was good at it. Twice the time ran out with me in first place for the next person to go... sigh
> -The new 'Canada' movie
> -The 'surprise' the first time you see the Indiana Jones show
> -Flights of wonder
> -People who don't bother to use their Fastpass (thus making the system work for those of us that do)
> 
> Some things I don't like:
> -The re-do of 'The Living Seas' (I miss the hydrolators)
> -Blatant cross-promotion/DVD marketing (Why is Mickey dreaming about Pocahontas?)
> -Sarcastic birds in the Tiki Room
> -No more Mr. Toad going to hell (I think you can still see this in California)
> -That they are just reusing the California movie for the "Soarin" ride in Florida. We're in Florida- why are we Soarin' over California?
> -Always exiting to a gift shop
> -The line/ride-length ratio for Peter Pan's flight
> 
> As I mentioned, DVC is soon to be in the family so I'll be going regularly now, starting with next winter when the sister wants to check out the BCV in person before getting some points there.




Hiya!!! and Welcome!!      I agree with a lot of your dislikes... lol Nice to meet you! Jump on in and join the party! We are a fun bunch!


----------



## acm563

to all newbies.....


and.....for Darcy, Robin, Deb, Tom, and Tracy...YAY on your "right now" visit to the world. Have fun and be safe....I am looking forward to all the details....
Sorry if I missed anyone else who will be joining them, no time to catch up on posts


----------



## DisneyDreams21

GForceRecords said:


> Hello. I'm a frequent consumer of this and other message boards though not much of a poster (as evident). However, I decided to take a flyer upon spotting this thread.




   

Welcome to the boards! Jump in anytime and join in the daily rambles/comments/updates.  I can vouch for many of the fun people on here 

Oh and be careful with that DVC...it's been the cause of many sudden trips for me in the past few years! lol



acm563 said:


> and.....for Darcy, Robin, Deb, Tom, and Tracy...YAY on your "right now" visit to the world. Have fun and be safe....I am looking forward to all the details....
> Sorry if I missed anyone else who will be joining them, no time to catch up on posts



Thanks Angy!  I saw Tracy this morning after she dared to combine her excitement with a large iced capaccino... 

I am working on my own right now...very excited to say the least 

Trip details will follow (though you might have to email for the unedited reports/pics LOL)  Still hoping to have a margarita with you in Dec.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay its 9:42 and my flight leaves at 4:36. . .which means that I need to be at the airport between 2:30 and 3:00. . .luckily I have Andrea, the airport transport of the century to help me out with this.  Otherwise I would drive or drive myself crazy waiting for a taxi. . .

So, this means I have approximately 4 hours at home to get ready to go.  Is that enough time?  The best news is that I get to actually sleep before I meet up with Tom.  And then I get to have some fun, food and WATER before meeting up with Tracy and Robin, which is probably a good thing considering my track record. . .(May. . .lol)


----------



## acm563

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Welcome to the boards! Jump in anytime and join in the daily rambles/comments/updates.  I can vouch for many of the fun people on here
> 
> Oh and be careful with that DVC...it's been the cause of many sudden trips for me in the past few years! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Angy!  I saw Tracy this morning after she dared to combine her excitement with a large iced capaccino...
> 
> I am working on my own right now...very excited to say the least
> 
> Trip details will follow (though you might have to email for the unedited reports/pics LOL)  Still hoping to have a margarita with you in Dec.



Looking forward to it Robin


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> So, this means I have approximately 4 hours at home to get ready to go.  Is that enough time?  The best news is that I get to actually sleep before I meet up with Tom.  And then I get to have some fun, food and WATER before meeting up with Tracy and Robin, which is probably a good thing considering my track record. . .(May. . .lol)



LOL Yes drink some of these before, during, and after   It really does help.

Try not to get too "slushed" up before we get there...those airplane minis only go so far for us to prepare for a night at JRs...

Anyway, safe travels and see you tomorrow!


----------



## Sha

GForceRecords said:


> Some things I don't like:
> -The re-do of 'The Living Seas' (I miss the hydrolators)
> -Blatant cross-promotion/DVD marketing (Why is Mickey dreaming about Pocahontas?)
> -Sarcastic birds in the Tiki Room
> -No more Mr. Toad going to hell (I think you can still see this in California)
> -That they are just reusing the California movie for the "Soarin" ride in Florida. We're in Florida- why are we Soarin' over California?
> -Always exiting to a gift shop
> -The line/ride-length ratio for Peter Pan's flight



Mickey isn't going to be dreaming of Pocahantas much longer... the show ends this week...

I agree with all of these! LOL and probably the other list too..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay its 9:42 and my flight leaves at 4:36. . .which means that I need to be at the airport between 2:30 and 3:00. . .luckily I have Andrea, the airport transport of the century to help me out with this.  Otherwise I would drive or drive myself crazy waiting for a taxi. . .
> 
> So, this means I have approximately 4 hours at home to get ready to go.  Is that enough time?  The best news is that I get to actually sleep before I meet up with Tom.  And then I get to have some fun, food and WATER before meeting up with Tracy and Robin, which is probably a good thing considering my track record. . .(May. . .lol)



LOL well have a safe flight and I am looking forward to seeing a fun, happy, well hydrated Darcy tomorrow night!


----------



## ahoff

So, does anyone know the outcome of the Uncle Paul contest?  Wasn't the date taking place around this time?


----------



## libertybell7

Good question...


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> So, does anyone know the outcome of the Uncle Paul contest?  Wasn't the date taking place around this time?





libertybell7 said:


> Good question...




 ditto


----------



## MATTERHORN

GForceRecords said:


> Hello. I'm a frequent consumer of this and other message boards though not much of a poster (as evident). However, I decided to take a flyer upon spotting this thread.
> 
> I'm a 30-year old man. Now then, on the originally posited 10 point scale, I'd say I'm somewhere in between a '7' and an '8'. My issue with '8' is that while I am certainly a Disney-o-phile, I also think there can, and should, be other sources of 'magic' days. To justify that claim, here's an example: When I first visited San Diego I rented a bicycle down near the Gaslamp district. The next morning I got up early and rode from downtown out to Ocean Beach, up through the Boardwalks of Mission Beach and Pacific Beach and further on up to La Jolla Cove. It was incredibly beautiful-- magic.
> 
> As for Disney, I was first at WDW when I was two. I have no memory of this, though apparently I was a source of occasional amusement for my family. My family did not have lots of money, but for a few years (1986-88) my father stretched the dollars and we got to go. I think that must be the perfect age to fall in love with it- I look at photos of myself from those years and it's clear that I was about as happy as could be. Anyway, after '88 the dollars became a bit more brittle and that was that. In fact, what with summer jobs to raise tuition money and other things I wasn't taking any vacations at all in the nineties. Fast forward a bit and with a BA, a signing bonus and year of tenure I finally had PTO to take. There was only one thing to do, right? I called up my older sister and in the winter of 2002 we went back. Some things had changed after 14 years, of course (heck, there were two new parks) but others were still the same as ever. I was back again in 2003 (my mom wanted in on the action) and most recently in 2007 (again with my sister, who is now plotting to get into DVC at the BLT).
> 
> Some Things I like:
> -Imagineered thrill rides (Everest, ToT, RnRC, Mission: Space and of course the classics at MK)
> -'Please do not lower the safety bar, --I-- will lower it for you' (even better after the most recent refurbishment)
> -The Biergarten in Germany and the Musikanten show
> -The first 45 seconds of the old 'Rio de Tiempo' ride by the volcano (I wish the whole thing were just like that)
> -The fact that the Norway pavilion no longer forces you to stay for the post-Maelstrom movie every time
> -Stacey J. Aswad (I have the most recent top-seven show on my video iPod) -- at first I was annoyed, but then it became strangely compelling.
> -The defunct Who wants to be a millionaire attraction-- because I was good at it. Twice the time ran out with me in first place for the next person to go... sigh
> -The new 'Canada' movie
> -The 'surprise' the first time you see the Indiana Jones show
> -Flights of wonder
> -People who don't bother to use their Fastpass (thus making the system work for those of us that do)
> 
> Some things I don't like:
> -The re-do of 'The Living Seas' (I miss the hydrolators)
> -Blatant cross-promotion/DVD marketing (Why is Mickey dreaming about Pocahontas?)
> -Sarcastic birds in the Tiki Room
> -No more Mr. Toad going to hell (I think you can still see this in California)
> -That they are just reusing the California movie for the "Soarin" ride in Florida. We're in Florida- why are we Soarin' over California?
> -Always exiting to a gift shop
> -The line/ride-length ratio for Peter Pan's flight
> 
> As I mentioned, DVC is soon to be in the family so I'll be going regularly now, starting with next winter when the sister wants to check out the BCV in person before getting some points there.



 Welcome to the boards!!! You'll have lots of great company here!! 

And you can still see Mr Toad go to HELL in California, it's one of my favorite things to do!! 

Also, I have to say that your thinking is a bit backwards on the Soarin issue. The majority of DL visitors are local or somewhere in CA, and it has never made any sense to me that we should have that movie there!! I mean, I've seen all those things in real life, I wanna see something new!! I think it makes more sense for you to have it down there. Perhaps we should have Soarin over Florida???  

See ya around!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Alright, Darcy is officially off to the World again!! (and without me again!!) She fell asleep for awhile this afternoon and then was in a panic to get ready!! Luckily, I am almost NEVER early so it worked out well!!

Andrea


----------



## I<3Figment

I'm single and for the love of Disney :-D Just figured I'd throw that out there! I'm also semi-local to WDW...a short 3 hour drive (weird how short it feels going home, but it feels like FOREVER until I get there!), I'm also 24 and female


----------



## GForceRecords

Sha said:


> Mickey isn't going to be dreaming of Pocahantas much longer... the show ends this week...
> 
> I agree with all of these! LOL and probably the other list too..



Really? I thought they were just cutting it back to a couple of nights a week.


----------



## Sha

GForceRecords said:


> Really? I thought they were just cutting it back to a couple of nights a week.



This is what I have on Pocahontas... and I am not sure where I heard it, but there was a rumor (?) about cutting back Fantasmic   
Pocahontas and Her Forest Friends 

The Pocahontas and Her Forest Friends show will have its final performance on September 27, 2008. 

The Pocahontas character will still have scheduled meet and greets at the Animal Kingdom theme park. (Check the park schedule for appearance times.)​


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> This is what I have on Pocahontas... and I am not sure where I heard it, but there was a rumor (?) about cutting back Fantasmic
> Pocahontas and Her Forest Friends
> 
> The Pocahontas and Her Forest Friends show will have its final performance on September 27, 2008.
> 
> The Pocahontas character will still have scheduled meet and greets at the Animal Kingdom theme park. (Check the park schedule for appearance times.)​



Sha, it isn't a rumor about Fantasmic being cut to twice per week. Disney issued a statement about it. It will only be held on the two least busy days of the week (sorry, can't remember which ones) as a way to draw in the guests to the park on that date (much like MNSSHP, PPP, and MVMCP brings in the guests to the MK on Tuesdays and Fridays  )  

Also, I believe the Pocahontas show has already ended? I thought it ended at the beginning of the month, tho I'm not certain of that.


----------



## buena vista

chriskre said:


> ... I have yet to try the Magical Express but I've thought about it since it looks like I'm going to have to start getting used to going to Disney solo because none of my friends or family will go with me anymore.  Have you used the Magical Express?  Is it worth the hassle or do you just rent a car?  Just curious.  Have fun.  Chris



I think Magical Express (ME) is really a great offering. I've used it twice and I've had good experiences both times. I usually rent a car when I'm playing golf down there..it's just more convenient for me. I'll be using ME this time.. in about 12 hours actually .


----------



## buena vista

Hi everyone!  

Bedtime soon, but just wanted to say goodnight and farewell to everyone before signing off and flying down to WDW. 

Thank you for all the good wishes. ... really looking forward to using my AP for the first time and meeting up with friends.  

I'm also ready for Tracy and her camera.. I think .


----------



## libertybell7

Have fun Tom...


----------



## disneyfanx3

Tracy, Darcy Robin and Tom  have a great time at Disney!! Can't wait to see pictures when you get back!


----------



## disneykip

Darcy, Robin, Tracy, and Tom - have a great time.  Can't wait to hear about it.     

Deb and anyone else that I may have missed - have a great time!!   

Welcome to the newbies!!  Enjoy.


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> Oh shoot!!!  I just realize... you two together Oh No!!!  Stay away from Pots and Pans and Windows and anything heavy object will you!!!





sand2270 said:


> LOL
> 
> We're going to a restaurant and my DD will be with us so I think we will control ourselves.





acm563 said:


> Check for tents(awnings) on rooftops of restaurant.....
> 
> (Sorry T, couldnt resist that one... )
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week and Teresa have safe flight. For those headed home this week have a wonderful time



Man, I go away for a few days and I get picked on......well I know who my friends are now.. 

The only pots and pans will be in the restaurant kitchen and I'll make sure Amy stays out of there.  As for the awnings.....that was not my fault...ask MouseCop he was there. 

If anyone is interested, I did arrive Sierra Vista, AZ safely. Will leave hear tomorrow night for Tuscon and meet up with Amy and her lovely DD...


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Man, I go away for a few days and I get picked on......well I know who my friends are now..
> 
> The only pots and pans will be in the restaurant kitchen and I'll make sure Amy stays out of there.  As for the awnings.....that was not my fault...ask MouseCop he was there.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I did arrive Sierra Vista, AZ safely. Will leave hear tomorrow night for Tuscon and meet up with Amy and her lovely DD...



Glad you arrived safely.  Is it hot enough for you?  My air conditioning still isn't working.  I sat in my hot house from 9am-1:30pm today waiting for the repairman to show up for my 12pm appointment.  Finally called and they rescheduled me to 9am tomorrow...nice of them to call and tell me.  I called my landlord and complained, she got another company out there today, but my compressor is shot so staying at my mom's again tonight.  Yeah wine coolers!!


----------



## ttester9612

disneydeb said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Happy first day of autumn! Welcome all you newbies!  T*eresa i put my laundry in yesterday AM and bam power failure from 830-noon!  * Can't wait to get to the world, i am even painting my toenails for this trip! (which is almost impossible because i cant see or reach the dang things! lol) I am so happy here is a song and my bananas, ready? Two little bananas sitting in a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g one said lets go throw a frisbee the second one said no lets go to Disney  top that Tom!  see i sing too!





disneydeb said:


> Good morning everyone! one more banana , i am sooo excited! I have to pack now  if i can get off my :computer. hope to see everyone down there soon, gonna book a trip for  december as soon as i get back  hope everyone has a nice day Good thing Darcy mentioned reconfirming airline reservations as i forgot



See I wasn't kidding about doing the   That power failure could really mess up your packing...   Did you get it all done?


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Glad you arrived safely.  Is it hot enough for you?  My air conditioning still isn't working.  I sat in my hot house from 9am-1:30pm today waiting for the repairman to show up for my 12pm appointment.  Finally called and they rescheduled me to 9am tomorrow...nice of them to call and tell me.  I called my landlord and complained, she got another company out there today, but my compressor is shot so staying at my mom's again tonight.  Yeah wine coolers!!



actually it doesn't feel that hot to me...but I'm use to a humid heat, not this dry heat.  I pray you get your A/C working soon.


----------



## Diskneenut

Hay there everyone! My name is Kelly and I'm a 33yr. old Disney Nut. I am from CA and I am going to DisneyWorld for the first time in May2009. I go to DL about once a month. I have an AP. I don't live to far, just a few hours. I wonder does anyone have suggestions on which value resort for a single is? I here POP is the best. I originally made reservations for ASMo, but now I'm not sure. People say the buses are shared with other AS resorts. Does anyone know which is best? I need help to decide.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Diskneenut said:


> Hay there everyone! My name is Kelly and I'm a 33yr. old Disney Nut. I am from CA and I am going to DisneyWorld for the first time in May2009. I go to DL about once a month. I have an AP. I don't live to far, just a few hours. I wonder does anyone have suggestions on which value resort for a single is? I here POP is the best. I originally made reservations for ASMo, but now I'm not sure. People say the buses are shared with other AS resorts. Does anyone know which is best? I need help to decide.



  

just my 2 cents.... I am not very well verse with the buses... but so far.. from friends  I have heard they preffer POP esp'ly if you are not driving...  AS resort is by AKL and for me it is a hike... but love the theming...   Sorry I am not much of a help... but just glad to welcome you as well on the single threads crazy corner... thread is a weee bit quiet for alot of the threaders   are getting their beauty rest for their upcoming trip.. in less than 24 hoours... 


Have fun you guys!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am here, I am here.  Plane landed at 1203 a.m. and I got here at 1 a.m., got checked in and now am trying to relax and get to sleep.  I love French Quarter, it really is a peaceful resort. Of course I took room pics but I will wait to post them until tomorrow.

Ciao for now.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Bedtime soon, but just wanted to say goodnight and farewell to everyone before signing off and flying down to WDW.
> 
> Thank you for all the good wishes. ... really looking forward to using my AP for the first time and meeting up with friends.
> 
> I'm also ready for Tracy and her camera.. I think .



Yeah.. have a great flight and I will be seeing you later!!  Can't wait!     And  my  camera is nice and charged and ready to go! 

I have to work this morning before catching a flight out of Buffalo at about 7 tonight.  

here is my final dancer  


Thanks everyone for the well wishes!!!  We will make sure we have a drink for every single one of y'all!!!!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Sha, it isn't a rumor about Fantasmic being cut to twice per week. Disney issued a statement about it. It will only be held on the two least busy days of the week (sorry, can't remember which ones) as a way to draw in the guests to the park on that date (much like MNSSHP, PPP, and MVMCP brings in the guests to the MK on Tuesdays and Fridays  )
> 
> Also, I believe the Pocahontas show has already ended? I thought it ended at the beginning of the month, tho I'm not certain of that.



Thanks Reb!!! I couldnt find the Fantasmic statement in writing, and then I wasnt sure where I had heard it. No, Pocahantas closes Saturday, the 27th.

For all those traveling have fun! Safe trip! 

Shawn thanks 

Good morning everyone!!! Yes, I am still floating around up here with my accomplishment! Hope you all have a wonderful day today! The weekend is halfway here!!! LOL

Have a great day!!!


----------



## acm563

Diskneenut said:


> Hay there everyone! My name is Kelly and I'm a 33yr. old Disney Nut. I am from CA and I am going to DisneyWorld for the first time in May2009. I go to DL about once a month. I have an AP. I don't live to far, just a few hours. I wonder does anyone have suggestions on which value resort for a single is? I here POP is the best. I originally made reservations for ASMo, but now I'm not sure. People say the buses are shared with other AS resorts. Does anyone know which is best? I need help to decide.



PoP  is definitly the best of the Value Resorts. If you stay at any of the AS resorts you will be sharing the buses with the other 2 AS's... Each of the value resorts have something different to offer in some way but ever since our first stay at PoP it is our first choice if we are going to stay at a value resort....

and....


----------



## acm563

Tom is safely at MCO so their adventure has officially begun...Bring on the watreslides, the slushie towers and pictures galore....Here's wishin all a safe and fun vacation!


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Tracy, Darcy Robin and Tom  have a great time at Disney!! Can't wait to see pictures when you get back!


Hi Char, Hope all is well in your world  Will you be joining us in December?



disneykip said:


> Darcy, Robin, Tracy, and Tom - have a great time.  Can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> Deb and anyone else that I may have missed - have a great time!!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies!!  Enjoy.


 Hiya Kip..... Hope you are having a wonderful week



ttester9612 said:


> Man, I go away for a few days and I get picked on......well I know who my friends are now..
> 
> The only pots and pans will be in the restaurant kitchen and I'll make sure Amy stays out of there.  As for the awnings.....that was not my fault...ask MouseCop he was there.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I did arrive Sierra Vista, AZ safely. Will leave hear tomorrow night for Tuscon and meet up with Amy and her lovely DD...



Teresa, glad to know you arrived safely....Woke up to a cool morning here and I of course prefer those 90-100* temps so enjoy your visit . ...and of course you know who your real friends are cause we love you so much


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> just my 2 cents.... I am not very well verse with the buses... but so far.. from friends  I have heard they preffer POP esp'ly if you are not driving...  AS resort is by AKL and for me it is a hike... but love the theming...   Sorry I am not much of a help... but just glad to welcome you as well on the single threads crazy corner... thread is a weee bit quiet for alot of the threaders   are getting their beauty rest for their upcoming trip.. in less than 24 hoours...
> 
> 
> Have fun you guys!!!!


Good Morning Ms Timmy and keep me updated on the room hunt ....


----------



## cheshirekitty

Hey everyone who's going this week.  Have a great time!!!  Take a lot of pictures!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Have a blast everyone !!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzllllllllleeeeeeee


----------



## PirateMel

I am back from a spectacularly wonderful Disney trip.
It is really cold here.
I miss the Florida sun already, although when I left and the rain and cooler weather was heading into Florida, sorry Tom, Tracy, Darcy and Robin 

Mom and my Aunt's 65th Birthday trip was a success, and all the wonderful  recommendations were enjoyed by all.

Cirque was Amazing.....

OKW and the upgrade was a huge suprise, and now I want a DVC, go figure 
I loved that resort.

Sorry I didn't get to meet Timmy 
But did get to meet Sha and DisneyKip at JR's and celebrated with Sha and her awesome new  

Okay, having major withdrawals, but will be back this time next month, sighhh.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Melanie


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> I am back from a spectacularly wonderful Disney trip.
> It is really cold here.
> I miss the Florida sun already, although when I left and the rain and cooler weather was heading into Florida, sorry Tom, Tracy, Darcy and Robin
> 
> Mom and my Aunt's 65th Birthday trip was a success, and all the wonderful  recommendations were enjoyed by all.
> 
> Cirque was Amazing.....
> 
> OKW and the upgrade was a huge suprise, and now I want a DVC, go figure
> I loved that resort.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get to meet Timmy
> But did get to meet Sha and DisneyKip at JR's and celebrated with Sha and her awesome new
> 
> Okay, having major withdrawals, but will be back this time next month, sighhh.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Melanie




 

Glad you had a great trip mel!!! 
Sorry I will miss you in Oct.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All~

Happy Thursday.

Welcome back Mel, glad you had a great trip, can't wait to hear all about it.  

Hope all of you who are off to the world have a great time   Counting down the day's myself.  Can't wait, its gonna be a great trip.  Seeing my Honey, celebrating my birthday, and Sha passing her boards, with good friends.  

Off to CT this weekend for a wedding.  Am hoping that what ever tropical weather is brewing off the coast to our South either speeds up or slows down so the Bride has a decent day for her outdoor wedding.

Have a great day all!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Glad you had a great trip mel!!!
> Sorry I will miss you in Oct.



Thank you,
Hopefully the next one, I did drink a Fiesta Margarita in Mexico for you though


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All~
> 
> Happy Thursday.
> 
> Welcome back Mel, glad you had a great trip, can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> Hope all of you who are off to the world have a great time   Counting down the day's myself.  Can't wait, its gonna be a great trip.  Seeing my Honey, celebrating my birthday, and Sha passing her boards, with good friends.
> 
> Off to CT this weekend for a wedding.  Am hoping that what ever tropical weather is brewing off the coast to our South either speeds up or slows down so the Bride has a decent day for her outdoor wedding.
> 
> Have a great day all!!!



Good Morning,
Only one more month  
I need to remember to bake  

My new camera was AWESOME! - I filled two 1 gig chips.  
Also had taken 136 Photo pass photos, now I need to edit them.  We did find some of the test shots with Cpt Hook, Mickey and Minney, stich, but no ghost


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning,
> Only one more month
> I need to remember to bake
> 
> My new camera was AWESOME! - I filled two 1 gig chips.
> Also had taken 136 Photo pass photos, now I need to edit them.  We did find some of the test shots with Cpt Hook, Mickey and Minney, stich, but no ghost



Sounds like you need to get bigger chips...lol  Glad you love your camera.  Can't wait to see your photopass pics.  Think about how many pics you can get from that 136 photos....How many did I end up last time?  Oh yeah 440...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Thank you,
> Hopefully the next one, I did drink a Fiesta Margarita in Mexico for you though



Thats what I'm talking about! Proud of ya. God those are so good. 

Can not wait to have one in a couple weeks. Only one though.. as this trip is with Kayla... keep remembering with Kayla.. .with Kayla.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Longest 8 hours at work ever!! LOL 



Angy! Nice to see ya!

Mel, I'm so glad you had a great trip. No worries on the weather. Weather.com is showing clear skies and temps 75-80 starting this evening!  Tom and Darcy may see a little rain before we get there, but I am not worried about them melting. LOL 

A little over three hours 'til I get out of work, kiss Tawney goodbye, pick up the blonde and head to the Magic! 


sigh...clock is moving too slow!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzllllllllleeeeeeee


CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   



PirateMel said:


> I am back from a spectacularly wonderful Disney trip.
> It is really cold here.
> I miss the Florida sun already, although when I left and the rain and cooler weather was heading into Florida, sorry Tom, Tracy, Darcy and Robin
> 
> Mom and my Aunt's 65th Birthday trip was a success, and all the wonderful  recommendations were enjoyed by all.
> 
> Cirque was Amazing.....
> 
> OKW and the upgrade was a huge suprise, and now I want a DVC, go figure
> I loved that resort.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get to meet Timmy
> But did get to meet Sha and DisneyKip at JR's and celebrated with Sha and her awesome new
> 
> Okay, having major withdrawals, but will be back this time next month, sighhh.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Melanie


Sounds like you had an awesome time, glad you were able to celebrate Sharons wonderful accomplishment with her, believe me getting that nursing degree is tough work! Yay on meeting with Kip as well



katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All~
> 
> Happy Thursday.
> 
> Welcome back Mel, glad you had a great trip, can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> Hope all of you who are off to the world have a great time   Counting down the day's myself.  Can't wait, its gonna be a great trip.  Seeing my Honey, celebrating my birthday, and Sha passing her boards, with good friends.
> 
> Off to CT this weekend for a wedding.  Am hoping that what ever tropical weather is brewing off the coast to our South either speeds up or slows down so the Bride has a decent day for her outdoor wedding.
> 
> Have a great day all!!!


 Have a great day Cait and thinking happy thoughts for you for your upcoming fun...will keep fingers crossed for nice weather for the Bride To Be...



Carrieannew said:


> Thats what I'm talking about! Proud of ya. God those are so good.
> 
> Can not wait to have one in a couple weeks. Only one though.. as this trip is with Kayla... keep remembering with Kayla.. .with Kayla.


YUM.... on the Margaritas!!! hahhah but we shall have plenty of fun and adventures with Kayla as well so keep thinking Happy Thoughts as it is almost time for our road trip!!


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Longest 8 hours at work ever!! LOL
> 
> A little over three hours 'til I get out of work, kiss Tawney goodbye, pick up the blonde and head to the Magic!
> 
> 
> sigh...clock is moving too slow!!!!




Have fun Tracy...Dont drink all of the slushies...


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Longest 8 hours at work ever!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Angy! Nice to see ya!
> 
> Mel, I'm so glad you had a great trip. No worries on the weather. Weather.com is showing clear skies and temps 75-80 starting this evening!  Tom and Darcy may see a little rain before we get there, but I am not worried about them melting. LOL
> 
> A little over three hours 'til I get out of work, kiss Tawney goodbye, pick up the blonde and head to the Magic!
> 
> 
> sigh...clock is moving too slow!!!!


Have a wonderful time Tracy...I hope you have your running shoes packed....hahahahahaha  I hope you and Robin have a safe flight


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YUM.... on the Margaritas!!! hahhah but we shall have plenty of fun and adventures with Kayla as well so keep thinking Happy Thoughts as it is almost time for our road trip!!



Angy can you believe it. I leave CT 2 weeks from tomorrow to head to VA!!! OMG and then 2 weeks from Friday we will be on the way to Orlando!!! 
Kayla is so excited. She was working on outfits and got her ears out. And her pins ready to go. So much to get done in the next 2 weeks. 

My mom is leaving me her Westgate key. I guess teh resort has special things for memebers. Even though we are not staying there through her timeshare we can still use it. I guess BBQ's and such. I dunno. Will be an interesting experience offsite. 

We might have to bust out some of Johns resort parking skills and hope the Liber-tay is still there when we get back.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Angy can you believe it. I leave CT 2 weeks from tomorrow to head to VA!!! OMG and then 2 weeks from Friday we will be on the way to Orlando!!!
> Kayla is so excited. She was working on outfits and got her ears out. And her pins ready to go. So much to get done in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> My mom is leaving me her Westgate key. I guess teh resort has special things for memebers. Even though we are not staying there through her timeshare we can still use it. I guess BBQ's and such. I dunno. Will be an interesting experience offsite.
> 
> We might have to bust out some of Johns resort parking skills and hope the Liber-tay is still there when we get back.



Gosh, it seems in one way like forever since we were at WDW and in other ways it seems like yesterday...hahaha but the adventure has just been in pause mode these past few weeks, now it is starting to slowly twist and turn to get in motion again, geared up and ready for the road trip of October...Beleive me we can still have fun and adventure with Kayla included, Marie can vouch for that, why do you think she likes staying with me so well...hahahah Just remember to tell Kayla to keep it on the hush hush that I am going as well so Marie doesnt get mad as she thinks I am traveling for work...lol (ok so I am a wuss, I dont want to hurt her feelings by saying I am  going to DW again and not taking her AGAIN, its bad enough she knows G and I are going for Halloween and in Dec)
I am working on a couple of car signs, havent quite perfected the design...but they will be G rated I promise...heheheheheh
There is no reason for a lack of fun and adventure just because you have children around, you bring them into the fun and give them the vacation of a lifetime!!!! 
As for resort parking skills, I have a secret weapon to take care of that...kind of similar to the way we get on rides as quickly as we do so there will be no chance of losing the vehicle...and if we do...hahah I will make you take the Linx bus system...now that is an adventure in and of itself....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Shawn, I will try very hard to save some slush for everyone else. LOL Food and Wine starts Friday so there will be other interesting drinks to grab my attention. lol 

Angy, running shoes are packed, and I think I am ready to stay on his heels! lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Gosh, it seems in one way like forever since we were at WDW and in other ways it seems like yesterday...hahaha but the adventure has just been in pause mode these past few weeks, now it is starting to slowly twist and turn to get in motion again, geared up and ready for the road trip of October...Beleive me we can still have fun and adventure with Kayla included, Marie can vouch for that, why do you think she likes staying with me so well...hahahah Just remember to tell Kayla to keep it on the hush hush that I am going as well so Marie doesnt get mad as she thinks I am traveling for work...lol (ok so I am a wuss, I dont want to hurt her feelings by saying I am  going to DW again and not taking her AGAIN, its bad enough she knows G and I are going for Halloween and in Dec)
> I am working on a couple of car signs, havent quite perfected the design...but they will be G rated I promise...heheheheheh
> There is no reason for a lack of fun and adventure just because you have children around, you bring them into the fun and give them the vacation of a lifetime!!!!
> As for resort parking skills, I have a secret weapon to take care of that...kind of similar to the way we get on rides as quickly as we do so there will be no chance of losing the vehicle...and if we do...hahah I will make you take the Linx bus system...now that is an adventure in and of itself....




 More of an adventure than parking lot tours?!?! I promise I will include at least one in honor of our last driver. 

Awesome on the signs. Kayla is always up for adventure. She is a mini me, you will see.  I will remind her tonight about hush hush on the disney. What are you going to tell her why we are coming then??? I need to find her portable DVD player.. and oh my so many things to do. 

I know it feels like forever since we were there. 

I heard from Leslye she is going to try and send plenty of video and photos from the final kungaloosh saturday. I invited them over for dinner while we are there too.
Oh and I made a reservation yesterday for WCC for that Weds night. I want Fran and Chelsey to experience at least one meal on disney. I made it for all of us hoping you will join. I love WCC.


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> I am back from a spectacularly wonderful Disney trip.
> It is really cold here.
> I miss the Florida sun already




Sounds like you had a great trip Mel!  Yes it is getting cooler here, almost time to get rid of the shorts here.  Read any good books during your trip?  I finished two DP novels, the first and the last.

Lets see some pictures!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> More of an adventure than parking lot tours?!?! I promise I will include at least one in honor of our last driver.
> 
> Awesome on the signs. Kayla is always up for adventure. She is a mini me, you will see.  I will remind her tonight about hush hush on the disney. What are you going to tell her why we are coming then??? I need to find her portable DVD player.. and oh my so many things to do.
> 
> I know it feels like forever since we were there.
> 
> I heard from Leslye she is going to try and send plenty of video and photos from the final kungaloosh saturday. I invited them over for dinner while we are there too.
> Oh and I made a reservation yesterday for WCC for that Weds night. I want Fran and Chelsey to experience at least one meal on disney. I made it for all of us hoping you will join. I love WCC.



hahah..Marie is a mini me as well so too funny...and you already know that in a lot of ways G is a mini me.... I am just telling her you are stopping to visist on your way to Disney. We wont be leaving til I drop her off at school so she wont see me leave with you...
As for parking lot tours, I think we are in definite need of at least ONE in honor of our previous tour guide...hahahah Who would have ever thought that a parking lot tour could be so much fun. However, there will be no lies told during the tour as I do not want to have to run through the rain to get to our destination.
Yay on videos of the final kungaloosh...It will be a mad house this weekend.  As for Wed at WCC, of course I will join you you silly woman, last time I checked I wasnt prone to moments of antisocialness unless I am around rude people and I can tell from what you have said about both of them we will get along great!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Thank you everyone for the good wishes for our trip!  We will bring back pics and stories for your entertainment, I am quite sure of that.  

Now I just have to sit here in Disney Dreamland until the tall brunette zips over to pick me up...lol

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Sounds like you had a great trip Mel!  Yes it is getting cooler here, almost time to get rid of the shorts here.  Read any good books during your trip?  I finished two DP novels, the first and the last.
> 
> Lets see some pictures!



Hey Augie...any plans for a future trip to the World???? and yuk on cooler weather, it is starting to hit us here in VA as well...I think Timmy wished it on me...as all was fine til she posted her Happy First day of Fall gif.....


----------



## ahoff

acm563 said:


> Hey Augie...any plans for a future trip to the World???




I am on two waiting lists with DVC, one in Oct and one in Dec. If the Oct list doesn't come through soon I may use the card I got and try for a cheap rate at POP.  And I hear there is a trip planned to (never mind, was told I can't say it)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> hahah..Marie is a mini me as well so too funny...and you already know that in a lot of ways G is a mini me.... I am just telling her you are stopping to visist on your way to Disney. We wont be leaving til I drop her off at school so she wont see me leave with you...
> As for parking lot tours, I think we are in definite need of at least ONE in honor of our previous tour guide...hahahah Who would have ever thought that a parking lot tour could be so much fun. However, there will be no lies told during the tour as I do not want to have to run through the rain to get to our destination.
> Yay on videos of the final kungaloosh...It will be a mad house this weekend.  As for Wed at WCC, of course I will join you you silly woman, last time I checked I wasnt prone to moments of antisocialness unless I am around rude people and I can tell from what you have said about both of them we will get along great!!!



Sweet! 

Yes. Maybe our previous tour guide will even randomly appear.. ya never know!

No lies! Got it.

Yes you will love Fran and Chelsey. We are going to have soo much fun.

Get this.. Fran.. Says he wont go on TOT!!!! He is a big tall dude and is scared of TOT.. hehehehe


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> I am on two waiting lists with DVC, one in Oct and one in Dec. If the Oct list doesn't come through soon I may use the card I got and try for a cheap rate at POP.  And I hear there is a trip planned to (never mind, was told I can't say it)



Cool on Oct or December, hope you can meet up with some of us from the thread...as for the never mind...  I am not certain that is still on...you may have to catch back up with you know who.....hahahahahahaha


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Cool on Oct or December, hope you can meet up with some of us from the thread...as for the never mind...  I am not certain that is still on...you may have to catch back up with you know who.....hahahahahahaha



you know who said you know what about you know when and you know where.. oh my bad

I have no clue what we are talking about


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Yes. Maybe our previous tour guide will even randomly appear.. ya never know!
> 
> No lies! Got it.
> 
> Yes you will love Fran and Chelsey. We are going to have soo much fun.
> 
> Get this.. Fran.. Says he wont go on TOT!!!! He is a big tall dude and is scared of TOT.. hehehehe



No, no,no , no ,no...he does not know what he is in for..big wuss...We shall tease him into it and then he will be like you on EE and wont be able to get enough of it hahahah and lets just hope for his sake it doesnt break down on his first "fall"  (Gosh, do you realize how much fun you and I had last trip...hahahahah) I am hoping our tour guide will reappear as if by magic...(pixie dust and all..hahahahah) Since I have gotten my District managers thru their first gala event WITHOUT me and everyone is satisfied and happy with the outcome I am hoping I can now relax, get myself back into the Mommy mode with ease, and get back to a somewhat normal life again, disboards included....The last couple of months has been ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> No, no,no , no ,no...he does not know what he is in for..big wuss...We shall tease him into it and then he will be like you on EE and wont be able to get enough of it hahahah and lets just hope for his sake it doesnt break down on his first "fall"  (Gosh, do you realize how much fun you and I had last trip...hahahahah) I am hoping our tour guide will reappear as if by magic...(pixie dust and all..hahahahah) Since I have gotten my District managers thru their first gala event WITHOUT me and everyone is satisfied and happy with the outcome I am hoping I can now relax, get myself back into the Mommy mode with ease, and get back to a somewhat normal life again, disboards included....The last couple of months has been ridiculous!!!!



Word
on all of that hehe

I just need a way to fast forward till say Dec so I can get everything done. Because at this point there is no way.


----------



## libertybell7

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thank you everyone for the good wishes for our trip!  We will bring back pics and stories for your entertainment, I am quite sure of that.
> 
> Now I just have to sit here in Disney Dreamland until the tall brunette zips over to pick me up...lol
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



Party on Robin


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> you know who said you know what about you know when and you know where.. oh my bad
> 
> I have no clue what we are talking about


Well, I DO know who said what about you know where on you know when, but I also know that you know who said not to talk about you know what, you know when, so I am learning to not talk about you know what with you know whos ,on you know where ,about you know when..and you do too know exactly what I am NOT talking about and for you know when. you have just forgotten because you were told not to talk about you know what on you know where and the only way you can keep a secret about anything is to forget it...................   
(whew, and thats all I have to say about it)


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Party on Robin


Shawn how was your trip to the world with Jill and the children. share some pictures of the happy group with us . I am sure y'all had a blast together. It has to be nice not doing the long distance thing anymore as that is hard on everyone.


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Shawn, I will try very hard to save some slush for everyone else. LOL Food and Wine starts Friday so there will be other interesting drinks to grab my attention. lol
> 
> Angy, running shoes are packed, and I think I am ready to stay on his heels! lol



Have a great trip


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Word
> on all of that hehe
> 
> I just need a way to fast forward till say Dec so I can get everything done. Because at this point there is no way.



No fast forwarding for me please....lol...I need the two breaks in October even tho one of them will be a working vacation, and I need the vacation before Christmas....It is going to be so much fun having Marie and Genesis both wake up here for Christmas this year. He always spends Christmas eve with me so thats a given but to have G and Marie both is going to be awesome


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Shawn, I will try very hard to save some slush for everyone else. LOL Food and Wine starts Friday so there will be other interesting drinks to grab my attention. lol
> 
> Angy, running shoes are packed, and I think I am ready to stay on his heels! lol



 Good Luck, remember I have been there...hahahh...you will have quite the challenge to run, keep up with slushies, and take pics at same time...but I am sure you are up to the challenge


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Ms Timmy and keep me updated on the room hunt ....



I will .. def'ly will   



PirateMel said:


> Sorry I didn't get to meet Timmy
> But did get to meet Sha and DisneyKip at JR's and celebrated with Sha and her awesome new
> 
> 
> 
> Melanie



 so sorry i did not get to meet you... hopefully in December   

but glad to hear you had a wodnerful vacation!!!!



acm563 said:


> Hey Augie...any plans for a future trip to the World???? and yuk on cooler weather, it is starting to hit us here in VA as well...I think Timmy wished it on me...as all was fine til she posted her Happy First day of Fall gif.....



look at the bright side you will be back in Sunny Florida in 2 weeks 



ahoff said:


> I am on two waiting lists with DVC, one in Oct and one in Dec. If the Oct list doesn't come through soon I may use the card I got and try for a cheap rate at POP.  And I hear there is a trip planned to (never mind, was told I can't say it)



me too I am on wait list on Dec.. hopefully we get it  and POP is so SOLD out for December....


----------



## ahoff

acm563 said:


> Well, I DO know who said what about you know where on you know when, but I also know that you know who said not to talk about you know what, you know when, so I am learning to not talk about you know what with you know whos ,on you know where ,about you know when..and you do too know exactly what I am NOT talking about and for you know when. you have just forgotten because you were told not to talk about you know what on you know where and the only way you can keep a secret about anything is to forget it...................
> (whew, and thats all I have to say about it)






Well, if I had an idea what you were talking about before, I am completly lost now.


----------



## ahoff

ANTSS2001 said:


> me too I am on wait list on Dec.. hopefully we get it  and POP is so SOLD out for December....





BLT cannot open fast enough!  And once it is open it will be tough to get a room there, I bet


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> I am back from a spectacularly wonderful Disney trip.
> It is really cold here.
> I miss the Florida sun already, although when I left and the rain and cooler weather was heading into Florida, sorry Tom, Tracy, Darcy and Robin
> 
> Mom and my Aunt's 65th Birthday trip was a success, and all the wonderful  recommendations were enjoyed by all.
> 
> Cirque was Amazing.....
> 
> OKW and the upgrade was a huge suprise, and now I want a DVC, go figure
> I loved that resort.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get to meet Timmy
> But did get to meet Sha and DisneyKip at JR's and celebrated with Sha and her awesome new
> 
> Okay, having major withdrawals, but will be back this time next month, sighhh.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Melanie



Welcome back Mel!!!! Had a great time seeing you! And meeting Mom and Aunt. Lunch was nice too, and much better to catch up than the talking loud at JRs. Am SOOOO glad you got to come over and meet up! Next month isnt that far away, and as I said, if you need to run to that place. Actually, need isnt the true word... WANT to go there is the real choice. I want to go, so definitely game for it. I wonder if Cait would want to go for a bit? 

OMG... I have been (still am) on the phone with a good friend of mine... and I keep getting "So you want to come out to Washington?" throughout this call! LMAO That and some "other" questions  He knows me too well! and for too long! "want to visit Washington?" He says he can insure I will not get rained on while there!

Hope everyone is having a great day!!!


----------



## Sha

WoooHOOO!!! Lows in the upper 60s through the weekend! Highs mid 80s through the weekend! 

Not sure who said something about rain, but nothing in the reports for next couple days  all who are going should have great weather 

I have to add that I was just LOL for a long time talking with that friend of mine.... he always has me laughing. Its awesome having true friends who truly want the best for you, dont munipulate and dont require anything from you in return! I am extremely blessed


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> WoooHOOO!!! Lows in the upper 60s through the weekend! Highs mid 80s through the weekend!
> 
> Not sure who said something about rain, but nothing in the reports for next couple days  all who are going should have great weather
> 
> I have to add that I was just LOL for a long time talking with that friend of mine.... he always has me laughing. Its awesome having true friends who truly want the best for you, dont munipulate and dont require anything from you in return! I am extremely blessed



Holy hidden meaning in posts today. Good Lord


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Well, if I had an idea what you were talking about before, I am completly lost now.



         
I believe that was a lost post anyway..hahah I was just teasing!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Its awesome having true friends who truly want the best for you, dont munipulate and dont require anything from you in return! I am extremely blessed



I know what you mean, Sha !!  Those people are few and far between and they are a blessing.  I think I have a some in my life right now that are like like that, and a few are right here from the Disboard !!!!   

Yeah !!!  I hit 450 posts !!!  lol


----------



## disneyfanx3

acm563 said:


> Hi Char, Hope all is well in your world  Will you be joining us in December?



I am not sure yet if I will make there in December - December is a really busy month for me, but I am thinking about makeing the trip



PirateMel said:


> I am back from a spectacularly wonderful Disney trip.
> It is really cold here.
> I miss the Florida sun already, although when I left and the rain and cooler weather was heading into Florida, sorry Tom, Tracy, Darcy and Robin
> 
> Mom and my Aunt's 65th Birthday trip was a success, and all the wonderful  recommendations were enjoyed by all.
> 
> Cirque was Amazing.....
> 
> OKW and the upgrade was a huge suprise, and now I want a DVC, go figure
> I loved that resort.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get to meet Timmy
> But did get to meet Sha and DisneyKip at JR's and celebrated with Sha and her awesome new
> 
> Okay, having major withdrawals, but will be back this time next month, sighhh.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Melanie



Welcome Back  - Glad you had a great time. Can't wait to see your pictures



ttester9612 said:


> Man, I go away for a few days and I get picked on......well I know who my friends are now..
> 
> The only pots and pans will be in the restaurant kitchen and I'll make sure Amy stays out of there.  As for the awnings.....that was not my fault...ask MouseCop he was there.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I did arrive Sierra Vista, AZ safely. Will leave hear tomorrow night for Tuscon and meet up with Amy and her lovely DD...



Glad to  hear you arrived safely - That is nice you get to meet up with Amy.

I can't wait until I go to Disney in one Month   

I really need this trip - I have been working at our other office  cleaning up the accounting mess that is has become as the bookkeeper has been out on sick leave for 11 weeks and no one has done her job.  I have been there for the last two weeks and I will  probably be there for the next two weeks and my commute has been 1 1/2 hrs each way  - I am really ready for this trip.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Holy hidden meaning in posts today. Good Lord



 Theres no hidden meaning there Carrie : just stating how lucky I am to have friends that I value and why  


Have a great night everyone!!!


----------



## CoMickey

PirateMel said:


> I am back from a spectacularly wonderful Disney trip.
> 
> 
> OKW and the upgrade was a huge suprise, and now I want a DVC, go figure
> I loved that resort.
> 
> Melanie



Did you make it to the Gurgling Suitcase at OKW?  I too love OKW, when I was a DVC member that was our home resort...so sad when I sold my DVC for the down payment on my house a couple of years ago!  

Glad you had a great time!!


----------



## sand2270

Getting ready to go have mexican food with Teresa and my DD.  

After I got off the phone with her I could hear my mom and step-sister gossiping about who I was having dinner with.  I heard "blind date" a couple of times.  I finally yelled from the bathroom where I was getting ready "It's not a blind date!!  Why would I take [insert DD's name here] on a blind date with me!!?"

Geez LOL


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Getting ready to go have mexican food with Teresa and my DD.
> 
> After I got off the phone with her I could hear my mom and step-sister gossiping about who I was having dinner with.  I heard "blind date" a couple of times.  I finally yelled from the bathroom where I was getting ready "It's not a blind date!!  Why would I take [insert DD's name here] on a blind date with me!!?"
> 
> Geez LOL


Have fun Amy and give our T a  from me...I started to say why such a late dinner but then I remembered the time difference...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Robin and I have landed safely and are now waiting for our ME bus to depart the airport.  
Unfortunately we are unable to join Tom and Darcy for drinks tonight as they will be at POFQ and we will be singing at Jellyrolls.  But maybe we will run into them tomorrow. Jellyrolls here we come! Good times!


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Well, I DO know who said what about you know where on you know when, but I also know that you know who said not to talk about you know what, you know when, so I am learning to not talk about you know what with you know whos ,on you know where ,about you know when..and you do too know exactly what I am NOT talking about and for you know when. you have just forgotten because you were told not to talk about you know what on you know where and the only way you can keep a secret about anything is to forget it...................
> (whew, and thats all I have to say about it)



What is the reason for this... 

As far as I can tell this is not even remotely Disney related...Or related to anything for that matter...


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Robin and I have landed safely and are now waiting for our ME bus to depart the airport.
> Unfortunately we are unable to join Tom and Darcy for drinks tonight as they will be at POFQ and we will be singing at Jellyrolls.  But maybe we will run into them tomorrow. Jellyrolls here we come! Good times!



Thats awesome....Have fun...


----------



## dismem98

libertybell7 said:


> What is the reason for this...
> 
> As far as I can tell this is not even remotely Disney related...Or related to anything for that matter...





Hey Shawn.....

I miss chat.  Do you??........  LOL


----------



## sand2270

Teresa, my daughter and I had a nice dinner.  Went to a great mexican place here called El Charro and sat out on the patio...the weather was great.  It was nice finally meeting someone from the thread in person .  I think my DD and I talked her ear off...I tend to ramble LOL.  Teresa did answer a lot of my daughter's questions about Disney World  .   I just put her to bed and she said to me "I want to see Teresa again, when can we see her again?".  So you certainly made an impression on her Teresa!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Teresa, my daughter and I had a nice dinner.  Went to a great mexican place here called El Charro and sat out on the patio...the weather was great.  It was nice finally meeting someone from the thread in person .  I think my DD and I talked her ear off...I tend to ramble LOL.  Teresa did answer a lot of my daughter's questions about Disney World  .   I just put her to bed and she said to me "I want to see Teresa again, when can we see her again?".  So you certainly made an impression on her Teresa!



Aww, that's so cute.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Theres no hidden meaning there Carrie : just stating how lucky I am to have friends that I value and why
> 
> 
> Have a great night everyone!!!



I know what ya mean Sha...and congrats again on passing your boards!!!


----------



## buena vista

Good morning everyone!

Day 1 is history, and Darcy and I made good use of it. Spent the afternoon and evening at Studios with a pool break in between. Lunch at Time Out/Prime Time and dinner at HBD. We walked it off with a trek to Epcot to catch Illuminations before having after dinner drinks at the scat cat lounge. Very good start to the trip! 

Looking forward to meeting up with Tracy and Robin today! They arrived late, but were aiming to close JRs. 

Mel, so glad you had a great time at OKW! Love that place!

Matty, thanks for sharing a moment with us. Wish you could be here too!

T and Amy, wonderful that you could meet up!

Best to everyone! Bfast before AK rope drop


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> What is the reason for this...
> 
> As far as I can tell this is not even remotely Disney related...Or related to anything for that matter...



Good morning Shawn... 
I guess my only response would be....and your point is????? Believe me if we go thru the threads there are many many things non disney related on here, and this was in response to someone elses post, so I say go with the flow and for all you know this could have been very Disney related, because in fact it was related to a private meet. As I recall we are all in the habit of sharing things non disney related with our friends on here...You your move to where ever it was, people have discussed divorces and the trials they faced, people have discussed their trips elsewhere, their jobs, Sharon her wonderful accomplishment with passing state boards, her friend in Washington.....people have discussed illnesses, bruises, bumps...so I guess I am not certain where you are coming from to single out a silly post .


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Teresa, my daughter and I had a nice dinner.  Went to a great mexican place here called El Charro and sat out on the patio...the weather was great.  It was nice finally meeting someone from the thread in person .  I think my DD and I talked her ear off...I tend to ramble LOL.  Teresa did answer a lot of my daughter's questions about Disney World  .   I just put her to bed and she said to me "I want to see Teresa again, when can we see her again?".  So you certainly made an impression on her Teresa!



Glad you had such a nice dinner Amy...Teresa is a wonderful woman


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Day 1 is history, and Darcy and I made good use of it. Spent the afternoon and evening at Studios with a pool break in between. Lunch at Time Out/Prime Time and dinner at HBD. We walked it off with a trek to Epcot to catch Illuminations before having after dinner drinks at the scat cat lounge. Very good start to the trip!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with Tracy and Robin today! They arrived late, but were aiming to close JRs.
> 
> Mel, so glad you had a great time at OKW! Love that place!
> 
> Matty, thanks for sharing a moment with us. Wish you could be here too!
> 
> T and Amy, wonderful that you could meet up!
> 
> Best to everyone! Bfast before AK rope drop



Sounds like a wonderful first day of a great vacation.....All of you deserve the break


----------



## Jenroc

Great start to your trip Tom and Darcy - hope you guys have a blast today !!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone! Almost the weekend  and sadly the end of AC but the memories will last. Hope you all have a wonderful morning (even the whole day). 



sand2270 said:


> Teresa, my daughter and I had a nice dinner.  Went to a great mexican place here called El Charro and sat out on the patio...the weather was great.  It was nice finally meeting someone from the thread in person .  I think my DD and I talked her ear off...I tend to ramble LOL.  Teresa did answer a lot of my daughter's questions about Disney World  .   I just put her to bed and she said to me "I want to see Teresa again, when can we see her again?".  So you certainly made an impression on her Teresa!



Teresa is awesome! Glad to hear you had a wonderful visit 



black562 said:


> I know what ya mean Sha...and congrats again on passing your boards!!!



Thanks sweetie! 



libertybell7 said:


> Well done Sharon...



Thanks Shawn. I keep wondering, on the last Saturday you both were at Disney, were you at AK when it was closing time for the park? I saw a couple who looked like you both, but no children were around.


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Robin and I have landed safely and are now waiting for our ME bus to depart the airport.
> Unfortunately we are unable to join Tom and Darcy for drinks tonight as they will be at POFQ and we will be singing at Jellyrolls.  But maybe we will run into them tomorrow. Jellyrolls here we come! Good times!



Dont think I got a chance before you ladies left to wish you an awesome trip!

Will do so now. Have a blast!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Welcome back Mel!!!! Had a great time seeing you! And meeting Mom and Aunt. Lunch was nice too, and much better to catch up than the talking loud at JRs. Am SOOOO glad you got to come over and meet up! Next month isnt that far away, and as I said, if you need to run to that place. Actually, need isnt the true word... WANT to go there is the real choice. I want to go, so definitely game for it. I wonder if Cait would want to go for a bit?
> 
> OMG... I have been (still am) on the phone with a good friend of mine... and I keep getting "So you want to come out to Washington?" throughout this call! LMAO That and some "other" questions  He knows me too well! and for too long! "want to visit Washington?" He says he can insure I will not get rained on while there!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!



LOL....Ummm...yeah I would like to go ...and phone calls like that are fun, but umm...its Washington....it rains...ALL THE TIME....One of my friends just came back, I think she said she had about 2 hours in 2 weeks with no rain...lol



Sha said:


> WoooHOOO!!! Lows in the upper 60s through the weekend! Highs mid 80s through the weekend!
> 
> Not sure who said something about rain, but nothing in the reports for next couple days  all who are going should have great weather
> 
> I have to add that I was just LOL for a long time talking with that friend of mine.... he always has me laughing. Its awesome having true friends who truly want the best for you, dont munipulate and dont require anything from you in return! I am extremely blessed



  I know I am lucky to have some true friends    It was nice that you got to have a good long chat with him 



sand2270 said:


> Teresa, my daughter and I had a nice dinner.  Went to a great mexican place here called El Charro and sat out on the patio...the weather was great.  It was nice finally meeting someone from the thread in person .  I think my DD and I talked her ear off...I tend to ramble LOL.  Teresa did answer a lot of my daughter's questions about Disney World  .   I just put her to bed and she said to me "I want to see Teresa again, when can we see her again?".  So you certainly made an impression on her Teresa!



Sounds like you all had a great time.  Miss Teresa is AWESOME.


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> Teresa, my daughter and I had a nice dinner.  Went to a great mexican place here called El Charro and sat out on the patio...the weather was great.  It was nice finally meeting someone from the thread in person .  I think my DD and I talked her ear off...I tend to ramble LOL.  Teresa did answer a lot of my daughter's questions about Disney World  .   I just put her to bed and she said to me "I want to see Teresa again, when can we see her again?".  So you certainly made an impression on her Teresa!



Glad you got to meet our Teresa!

She truely is a wonderful person. I dont know what I would have done without her saving me at the end of the May trip, I was a lost soul hehe.


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning,

Tom, Darcy, Tracy and Robin - have a blast today 

Weather here is kinda chilly (at least after coming back from 90 degrees)

Okay, need to to laundy and repack for Oct   
I am ready to go back


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Tom, Darcy, Tracy and Robin - have a blast today
> 
> Weather here is kinda chilly (at least after coming back from 90 degrees)
> 
> Okay, need to to laundy and repack for Oct
> I am ready to go back



Pack.....  
Pack ........ 

PACK       

Darnit I knew I needed to do something.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Tom, Darcy, Tracy and Robin - have a blast today
> 
> Weather here is kinda chilly (at least after coming back from 90 degrees)
> 
> Okay, need to to laundy and repack for Oct
> I am ready to go back





Carrieannew said:


> Pack.....
> Pack ........
> 
> PACK
> 
> Darnit I knew I needed to do something.



lolrof...We have 2 weeks to pack Carrie...and yes Mel, the weather here is cool as well....
We can envy Tracy,Tom, Robin and Darcy and I believe Deb is at the world as well if I am not mistaken. I can just envision the ladies trotting along trying to keep up with Tom, but I have a feeling they may clip his wings(running shoes) just a bit and he will slow down...I am certain they will have a wonderful time! Seding happy thoughts their way   and looking forward to my two trips in October....(it was supposed to be 3 trips but darn work got in the way) 

Cait has a wonderful trip coming up as well  

Lots of fun in all of our future.....

(((HUGS))) to all......and here's wishing our TT a safe flight home (better have the sweater packed T as it is cooler this weekend at home)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lolrof...We have 2 weeks to pack Carrie...and yes Mel, the weather here is cool as well....




Yes but I dont have 2 weeks. I have 1 week more at home. Then the week after that I have to stay at my parents to watch the dog while they are in the Bahamas. 

Which creates a packing dilema. 

Do I pack everything and then bring there and have to repack... do I just bring everything I will need and pack there and then bring everything home that I didnt need... or do I just freak out  

And on top of that I am supposed to be packing the apartment. Because I have to move at the end of Nov  

Ok minor freak out going on over here.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yes but I dont have 2 weeks. I have 1 week more at home. Then the week after that I have to stay at my parents to watch the dog while they are in the Bahamas.
> 
> Which creates a packing dilema.
> 
> Do I pack everything and then bring there and have to repack... do I just bring everything I will need and pack there and then bring everything home that I didnt need... or do I just freak out
> 
> And on top of that I am supposed to be packing the apartment. Because I have to move at the end of Nov
> 
> Ok minor freak out going on over here.



lol...well you could always do as I have did and pack two suitcases which is a pain in the butt, or just pack it all in one case ......I wont even begin to think about packing until next Wednesday....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol...well you could always do as I have did and pack two suitcases which is a pain in the butt, or just pack it all in one case ......I wont even begin to think about packing until next Wednesday....



Its just strange that after 4 trips alone I have to pack for someone else. Plus I will already need a seperate bag for the first few days so I dont have to drag my suitcase out. I guess I should have been planning this packing thing sooner. I just hate packing. 

I plan not to pack alot anyways as there is a washer and dryer in the timeshare. 

I asked my mom if there was a blender .. hehe most important thing. Do they sell booze on sundays down there? Since we dont here. Because after we check into the timeshare that sunday we need to stop there and walmart. 

Did you make a list for the store? As you have offered up cooking services.. seriously slacker.. Lets get going


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Its just strange that after 4 trips alone I have to pack for someone else. Plus I will already need a seperate bag for the first few days so I dont have to drag my suitcase out. I guess I should have been planning this packing thing sooner. I just hate packing.
> 
> I plan not to pack alot anyways as there is a washer and dryer in the timeshare.
> 
> I asked my mom if there was a blender .. hehe most important thing. Do they sell booze on sundays down there? Since we dont here. Because after we check into the timeshare that sunday we need to stop there and walmart.
> 
> Did you make a list for the store? As you have offered up cooking services.. seriously slacker.. Lets get going




lolrof..geesh I already gave you the menu plan now you want me to give you the grocery list...hahhaahha I am spoiling you is what the whole problem is here...I can see it now, you will go home and be calling me asking me to make you a "Mommy meal" just like Genesis does  And seriously...dude(ette) if I did not cook for us we would have to go out to eat every night or starve to death, or exist on micro meals...geesh 
And yes, if I am taking Marie with me on vacation I start packing a week in advance as it is so much harder when you are packing for others.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lolrof..geesh I already gave you the menu plan now you want me to give you the grocery list...*hahhaahha I am spoiling you is what the whole problem is here*...I can see it now, you will go home and be calling me asking me to make you a "Mommy meal" just like Genesis does  And seriously...dude(ette) if I did not cook for us we would have to go out to eat every night or starve to death, or exist on micro meals...geesh
> And yes, if I am taking Marie with me on vacation I start packing a week in advance as it is so much harder when you are packing for others.



Yeah I dont see the problem  

  

Listen.. yeah I dont cook. I wouldnt cook on vacation either.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah I dont see the problem
> 
> 
> 
> Listen.. yeah I dont cook. I wouldnt cook on vacation either.


      ha the problem will be when you go home and want someone to cook for you  
I love to cook, however if it were just me and G I would not cook on vacation either, so you are special


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ha the problem will be when you go home and want someone to cook for you
> I love to cook, however if it were just me and G I would not cook on vacation either, so you are special



Awww I is special.. I is
  

Yeah .. who is this G person you speak off.. 
I used to have a friend like him. Used to text all the time..


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> ha the problem will be when you go home and want someone to cook for you
> I love to cook, however if it were just me and G I would not cook on vacation either, so you are special



Awww your so sweet to her.
Both places we stayed at had full kitchens - only thing I cooked was a salad


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Awww your so sweet to her.
> Both places we stayed at had full kitchens - only thing I cooked was a salad



Dude

How do you cook a salad???   hehehehe 

Mel you so funny


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Awww I is special.. I is
> 
> 
> Yeah .. who is this G person you speak off..
> I used to have a friend like him. Used to text all the time..


Yes Carrie you are special...and not always in the short bus kind of way... 



PirateMel said:


> Awww your so sweet to her.
> Both places we stayed at had full kitchens - only thing I cooked was a salad


 Wish you and T were joining us....then I would cook for all of you.... I am so disappointed about the 23-27



Carrieannew said:


> Dude
> 
> How do you cook a salad???   hehehehe
> 
> Mel you so funny



ummm, maybe she added hard boiled eggs, or chicken ...Ms Smarty Pants  Otherwise she means she just took her own two hands and gathered the ingredients to make up a yummy salad instead of going to a restauant to purchase one!!!!!!     lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

good morning !!  You ladies have been busy!!!!  I ti s a nice gloomy day here in Pa and I am off for 4 days.. originally was supposed to go to WDW but since I lost my camera I opt to stay and go shopping tomorrow for a new one... 

Hmmmm save by the camera.... it is a blessing


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> good morning !!  You ladies have been busy!!!!  I ti s a nice gloomy day here in Pa and I am off for 4 days.. originally was supposed to go to WDW but since I lost my camera I opt to stay and go shopping tomorrow for a new one...
> 
> Hmmmm save by the camera.... it is a blessing


Good Morning Timmy  and well we can always send picture texts to each other of WDW...hahhahahahaha
Yes, life has finally slowed down a bit for me to be able to post. 
Enjoy your off time


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> good morning !!  You ladies have been busy!!!!  I ti s a nice gloomy day here in Pa and I am off for 4 days.. originally was supposed to go to WDW but since I lost my camera I opt to stay and go shopping tomorrow for a new one...
> 
> Hmmmm save by the camera.... it is a blessing



Ooh! Did you pick out a camera yet? Sorry to hear about losing your other camera to begin with!


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> Ooh! Did you pick out a camera yet? Sorry to hear about losing your other camera to begin with!



Yes ... now it is just a matter of where to get it... online... free shipping but it will get here in 2 weeks.. or...  go to circuit city  dont get any free bundle but I have the camera by tomorrow   
Cyber-shot® Digital Camera DSC-W300
is the upgrade from the camera that I lost.. so yup no lime gren camera for me...


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yes ... now it is just a matter of where to get it... online... free shipping but it will get here in 2 weeks.. or...  go to circuit city  dont get any free bundle but I have the camera by tomorrow
> Cyber-shot® Digital Camera DSC-W300
> is the upgrade from the camera that I lost.. so yup no lime gren camera for me...



Sorry to hear about your camera, that stinks.

I ordered one from Circuit city, was on 60 day back order, so I ordered one online to be shipped for my trip from wal-mart, two days before leaving.  Long story short, they were both delivered before my trip.  So I had to returned the one to wal-mart.  Circuit city was cheaper.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Dude
> 
> How do you cook a salad???   hehehehe
> 
> Mel you so funny



Exactly my point - no cooking


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Yes but I dont have 2 weeks. I have 1 week more at home. Then the week after that I have to stay at my parents to watch the dog while they are in the Bahamas.
> 
> Which creates a packing dilema.
> 
> Do I pack everything and then bring there and have to repack... do I just bring everything I will need and pack there and then bring everything home that I didnt need... or do I just freak out
> 
> And on top of that I am supposed to be packing the apartment. Because I have to move at the end of Nov
> 
> Ok minor freak out going on over here.



I am thinking that Carrie needs another cup of coffee...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I am thinking that Carrie needs another cup of coffee...



 idk sweetie, be careful when you say things like that, as I recall in May you were told to bring her back her morning cup of coffee in case someone else didnt cater to her needs 

...and ahem...I dont see a December ticker in your signature...A couple more months and you will be in the world


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I am thinking that Carrie needs another cup of coffee...



Seriously??? Reallly??

Dude

Randy. Fly down in 2 weeks and come hang out with us. Says I. Its an order.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Randy. Fly down in 2 weeks and come hang out with us. Says I. Its an order.




..and you know I ALWAYS follow orders....I sure wish I could though..I loved the Halloween party...but if I did, then you would have to sleep on the pool side lounger.......AGAIN...roflmao...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> ..and you know I ALWAYS follow orders....I sure wish I could though..I loved the Halloween party...but if I did, then you would have to sleep on the pool side lounger.......AGAIN...roflmao...



I will have you know that I have since traveled back to the world... drank .. alot.. and did not sleep on any pool side lounger's. I think it was my roommate who was a bad influence.. or the company we kept  Just sayin.. 

Excuses excuses


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> ..and you know I ALWAYS follow orders....I sure wish I could though..I loved the Halloween party...but if I did, then you would have to sleep on the pool side lounger.......AGAIN...roflmao...



So much for "what happens in WDW stays in WDW"...


----------



## Carrieannew

CoasterAddict said:


> So much for "what happens in WDW stays in WDW"...



See thats what I'm sayin
Geez 

You know you fall asleep one time on a pool chair and you get labeled.. I dunno


----------



## acm563

Let it be known that at no time during our Wild Labor Day Adventure did Carrie ever fall asleep or pass out in a drunken haze on any poolside furniture... I think I agree with her on the fact that her escapades in May were the sole responsibility of her errant room mate. Perhaps she just needs the guidance of "mom & dad" (aka:Angy and Randy) to keep her from such scandalous behavior. I will add to this tho that she did consume copious amounts of alcoholic beverages during the crashing of my not so solo Labor Day trip, so it cannot be the alcohol consumption that was to blame 
I will have the opportunity to research this more thouroughly in 2 weeks when we have our October Road Trip to Disney behind us...of course her small sidekick might  be an added deterrant from poolside behaviors....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Let it be known that at no time during our Wild Labor Day Adventure did Carrie ever fall asleep or pass out in a drunken haze on any poolside furniture... I think I agree with her on the fact that her escapades in May were the *sole responsibility of her errant room mate. *Perhaps she just needs the guidance of "mom & dad" (aka:Angy and Randy) to keep her from such scandalous behavior. I will add to this tho that she did consume copious amounts of alcoholic beverages during the crashing of my not so solo Labor Day trip, so it cannot be the alcohol consumption that was to blame
> I will have the opportunity to research this more thouroughly in 2 weeks when we have our October Road Trip to Disney behind us...of course her small sidekick might  be an added deterrant from poolside behaviors....



Yes. And to prove this further please refer to my June star wars trip. The evidence is there as well.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yes. And to prove this further please refer to my June star wars trip. The evidence is there as well.



Shamey shamey shame, you should pick better roomies my dear.....  and OMG I shall have to keep a close eye on things if this wayward roomie crashes our trip....(well since they were invited I guess its not crashing...lol) Geesh,causing ppl to pass out on pool loungers, parking lot tours, making baby jesus cry, yelling for strangers that do not exist......idk about that type of roomie....except to say he brought many a smile to all of our faces...  )


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Shamey shamey shame, you should pick better roomies my dear.....  and OMG I shall have to keep a close eye on things if this wayward roomie crashes our trip....(well since they were invited I guess its not crashing...lol) Geesh,causing ppl to pass out on pool loungers, parking lot tours, making baby jesus cry, yelling for strangers that do not exist......idk about that type of roomie....except to say he brought many a smile to all of our faces...  )



Many a smile many a time  

I heard there is this girl who has a crush on him. Dunno. She must be crazy.


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> Sorry to hear about your camera, that stinks.
> 
> I ordered one from Circuit city, was on 60 day back order, so I ordered one online to be shipped for my trip from wal-mart, two days before leaving.  Long story short, they were both delivered before my trip.  So I had to returned the one to wal-mart.  Circuit city was cheaper.



Mel... I well trek to circuit city tomorrow for it is in Delaware and the only perk I get is tax free..  and I keep telling myself that I dont know need the camera till December... and that is even up in the air...

I called again and still on the wait list... they can give  me 8 nites but it is after the desired dates.. which is a no go since I can only be off as late as Dec. 14...  we are all confined to work by Dec, 15 till Jan. 3rd... thats the policy at work 

Angie!!!  Carrie !!!  I see you two have been very productive while I sleep


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Shamey shamey shame, you should pick better roomies my dear.....  and OMG I shall have to keep a close eye on things if this wayward roomie crashes our trip....(well since they were invited I guess its not crashing...lol) Geesh,causing ppl to pass out on pool loungers, parking lot tours, making baby jesus cry, yelling for strangers that do not exist......idk about that type of roomie....except to say he brought many a smile to all of our faces...  )



Ang!!!  make sure you save the floor for me !!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Many a smile many a time
> 
> I heard there is this girl who has a crush on him. Dunno. She must be crazy.


Really?????????????????????????????? A crush on HIM?????????????? Wow!!!! hahahahah ...      No idea who that could be, do I know her???  
Must be another mystery for me to solve. Guess I could see it if he brought many a smile to her face many a time and all............


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> Mel... I well trek to circuit city tomorrow for it is in Delaware and the only perk I get is tax free..  and I keep telling myself that I dont know need the camera till December... and that is even up in the air...
> 
> I called again and still on the wait list... they can give  me 8 nites but it is after the desired dates.. which is a no go since I can only be off as late as Dec. 14...  we are all confined to work by Dec, 15 till Jan. 3rd... thats the policy at work
> 
> Angie!!!  Carrie !!!  I see you two have been very productive while I sleep



TIMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy

 

Angie made me


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Really?????????????????????????????? A crush on HIM?????????????? Wow!!!! hahahahah ...      No idea who that could be, do I know her???
> Must be another mystery for me to solve. Guess I could see it if he brought many a smile to her face many a time and all............



Yup. You know her. 

A mystery yes. 

Gosh i would say who it is but he lurks. Dosent post.. I think he forgot how


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> crush



Angie!!!!  whats that word ??? huh ?? I am done having crushes... it complicates my vacation!!!!!!!!  



Carrieannew said:


> TIMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> Angie made me



Uh huh !!!!  Now I truly doubt that combo.... Angy and Carrie... or TT and Angy...... I might NOT be able to keep up in December with you gals... but I swear on my neighbors grave      I will try my hardest!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ang!!!  make sure you save the floor for me !!!!



Timmy

I will be deciding my roommate status shortly. If i still am roommateless I will then kidnap Angy's roommate and you can share with Angy


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> Timmy
> 
> I will be deciding my roommate status shortly. If i still am roommateless I will then kidnap Angy's roommate and you can share with Angy



Hmmmmmm


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ang!!!  make sure you save the floor for me !!!!



Floor space is reserved in your name!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yup. You know her.
> 
> A mystery yes.
> 
> Gosh i would say who it is but he lurks. Dosent post.. I think he forgot how


 Yes, I swear all these lurking non posters..geesh whats up with that???? lol



ANTSS2001 said:


> Angie!!!!  whats that word ??? huh ?? I am done having crushes... it complicates my vacation!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh !!!!  Now I truly doubt that combo.... Angy and Carrie... or TT and Angy...... I might NOT be able to keep up in December with you gals... but I swear on my neighbors grave      I will try my hardest!!!!!!!


 Crush? Ummm, I am done with those too but I think its kind of like being in lost which is somewhere between love and lust...but you didnt really hear that from me...  Umm, I think we each play off of each other...hahhaah...Just so you know I dont drink much when I am around G...



Carrieannew said:


> Timmy
> 
> I will be deciding my roommate status shortly. If i still am roommateless I will then kidnap Angy's roommate and you can share with Angy


Now that I would love to see...Carrie kidnapping my room mate , how interesting would that be.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

well just help me     the  Resorts Gods to open some room for me.. I would truly feel bad if I end up being a roomie to someone who is a light sleeper


----------



## acm563

lol....and just why Ms Carrie would you want to kidnap my roomie and let Timmy have his bed??? Could it be you dont want to hear Timmy snoring??????????????????????????????? Instead you will have to hear "him" lecture you about drinking too much or something....


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> well just help me     the  Resorts Gods to open some room for me.. I would truly feel bad if I end up being a roomie to someone who is a light sleeper



heheh remind me to bring my ear plugs Timmy  as I have to cover up my cell phone at night because the light changing on it when it becomes fully charged will wake me up... When you were at WDW I had to silence it at night if I went to bed early cause the slight beep for my texts even wakes me up....  Regardless, I would not leave you like baby jesus without a place to lay your head, especially not at Christmas time


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> heheh remind me to bring my ear plugs Timmy  as I have to cover up my cell phone at night because the light changing on it when it becomes fully charged will wake me up... When you were at WDW I had to silence it at night if I went to bed early cause the slight beep for my texts even wakes me up....  Regardless, I would not leave you like baby jesus without a place to lay your head, especially not at Christmas time



Angie !!!!!!!!  You have a good heart.. but I hope you do know what you are getting into....   Even my doctor who did my sleep test almost died     when he heard me snore.. he said I sure dont have any problem sleeping since ones I lay me head on the pillow I was snooring a symphony and by no means a great opera.. but a symphony of clunking pots and pans.. he said... that even the next door patient WOKE UP and complained about my snooring      sorry it is in the genes.... all of my father side snore like there is no tomorrow !!!!!!!!    

Even when I date and see any potential life long partner  that discalimer is always lay out on the table on the very 1st date


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Angie !!!!!!!!  You have a good heart.. but I hope you do know what you are getting into....   Even my doctor who did my sleep test almost died     when he heard me snore.. he said I sure dont have any problem sleeping since ones I lay me head on the pillow I was snooring a symphony and by no means a great opera.. but a symphony of clunking pots and pans.. he said... that even the next door patient WOKE UP and complained about my snooring      sorry it is in the genes.... all of my father side snore like there is no tomorrow !!!!!!!!
> 
> Even when I date and see any potential life long partner  that discalimer is always lay out on the table on the very 1st date



  heeh then I guess I may fall into the realm of the poolside lounge sleeper myself if you snore that loud.....Dont you wake yourself up being that loud???? How about if I roll you over does that stop you from snoring????Always worked on my ex.... Heheheh maybe we should put you in a room with another snorer...lol....


----------



## ttester9612

I feel so LOVE by you all.. ...thanks for the kind remarks.  We will have to do a  when we get together next time.

Yes I arrived home safely. But almost missed my connection in Dallas, I arrived 1 min before they closed the doors....that was to close   Now I'm repacking to head out to Baltimore for another convention.  Never a dull moment in my life.

I thoroughly enjoyed the dinner with Amy and her DD.  Amy's your daughter is adorable and I love the picture she drew me.  I plan to hang it in my office.  It will always remind me of Disney.  For you single guys, Amy is a very sweet young lady and you better be nice to her.

Mel, I did purchase my MNSSHP for our Oct trip.... 

Will I better go finished my repacking so I can get on the road before the heavy rains arrived.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I feel so LOVE by you all.. ...thanks for the kind remarks.  We will have to do a  when we get together next time.
> 
> Yes I arrived home safely. But almost missed my connection in Dallas, I arrived 1 min before they closed the doors....that was to close   Now I'm repacking to head out to Baltimore for another convention.  Never a dull moment in my life.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the dinner with Amy and her DD.  Amy's your daughter is adorable and I love the picture she drew me.  I plan to hang it in my office.  It will always remind me of Disney.  For you single guys, Amy is a very sweet young lady and you better be nice to her.
> 
> Mel, I did purchase my MNSSHP for our Oct trip....
> 
> Will I better go finished my repacking so I can get on the road before the heavy rains arrived.


Rush, rush, rush....
Glad you had such a good time  and now we have something besides a view of "flat amy" to base our perception on....  It sounds like you had a wonderful dinner with a sweet diser  who also has a lovely young daughter.  Its always so much nicer to meet someone in person


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> heeh then I guess I may fall into the realm of the poolside lounge sleeper myself if you snore that loud.....Dont you wake yourself up being that loud???? How about if I roll you over does that stop you from snoring????Always worked on my ex.... Heheheh maybe we should put you in a room with another snorer...lol....



well if you find that other snorer... good luck top him/her   And no turning me over never worked... trust me.. the ex had tried so many times.. I guess that is one reason why I got traded in for a younger ex  



ttester9612 said:


> I feel so LOVE by you all.. ...thanks for the kind remarks.  We will have to do a  when we get together next time.
> 
> Yes I arrived home safely. But almost missed my connection in Dallas, I arrived 1 min before they closed the doors....that was to close   Now I'm repacking to head out to Baltimore for another convention.  Never a dull moment in my life.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the dinner with Amy and her DD.  Amy's your daughter is adorable and I love the picture she drew me.  I plan to hang it in my office.  It will always remind me of Disney.  For you single guys, Amy is a very sweet young lady and you better be nice to her.
> 
> Mel, I did purchase my MNSSHP for our Oct trip....
> 
> Will I better go finished my repacking so I can get on the road before the heavy rains arrived.



 Glad to know you got home safely... did you say Baltimore ???? ar eyou gonna be near the Harbour area??????   rain has been in pa the whole day it was nice GLOOMY.... COLD... WET Day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol....and just why Ms Carrie would you want to kidnap my roomie and let Timmy have his bed??? Could it be you dont want to hear Timmy snoring??????????????????????????????? Instead you will have to hear "him" lecture you about drinking too much or something....



  

He might not lecture me.. 
Yeah thats like saying the sun wont come out tomorrow 

I dunno. Ive alrady done the whole room mate snore thing..I'll pass.  
Not sayin your roomie would want to jump ship anyways


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> He might not lecture me..
> Yeah thats like saying the sun wont come out tomorrow
> 
> I dunno. Ive alrady done the whole room mate snore thing..I'll pass.
> Not sayin your roomie would want to jump ship anyways



  you are still out of luck if I end up in an adjoining room    I was just glad this past trip... the room on both sides of me was empty till that Friday... 3 days before my departure... I think that is why they got black circles in around their eye that Sunday morning when i bumped into them and they look relieved when they saw me checking out


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> you are still out of luck if I end up in an adjoining room    I was just glad this past trip... the room on both sides of me was empty till that Friday... 3 days before my departure... I think that is why they got black circles in around their eye that Sunday morning when i bumped into them and they look relieved when they saw me checking out



 

Yup no worries Angy will not let you be homeless. And once I work out my roommate situation we will know what beds are free. Then like I said I would have to just take Angy's roommate. He will not have a choice.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> He might not lecture me..
> Yeah thats like saying the sun wont come out tomorrow
> 
> I dunno. Ive alrady done the whole room mate snore thing..I'll pass.
> Not sayin your roomie would want to jump ship anyways



lolrof....with G you just never know...I do not try to second guess him...EVER!!!



ANTSS2001 said:


> you are still out of luck if I end up in an adjoining room    I was just glad this past trip... the room on both sides of me was empty till that Friday... 3 days before my departure... I think that is why they got black circles in around their eye that Sunday morning when i bumped into them and they look relieved when they saw me checking out


 Just curious what did the dr suggest you do for this snoring "issue"????


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yup no worries Angy will not let you be homeless. And once I work out my roommate situation we will know what beds are free. Then like I said I would have to just take Angy's roommate. He will not have a choice.


That is without a doubt, there is NO WAY Timmy will be "homeless" at Disney, even if I spend the whole time sleepless due to her snoring....hahah (seriosuly I would never let you sleep  in the parking lot, anymore than I would let Carrie sleep on a chaise lounge...we will figure it all out) Remember there are several possibilities, just have to iron them all out....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> That is without a doubt, there is NO WAY Timmy will be "homeless" at Disney, even if I spend the whole time sleepless due to her snoring....hahah (seriosuly I would never let you sleep  in the parking lot, anymore than I would let Carrie sleep on a chaise lounge...we will figure it all out) Remember there are several possibilities, just have to iron them all out....



Yeah... someone once suggested we bring in the chaise longue to the room so I would be more comfortable.. hmmm I wonder who that was


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah... someone once suggested we bring in the chaise longue to the room so I would be more comfortable.. hmmm I wonder who that was



lmaorof....ummmm...ummmmm...hehehehehh sounds like words that would come out of my mouth *maybe*.................. but ya have to admit I was just wanting to make certain you felt comfortable and all......


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lmaorof....ummmm...ummmmm...hehehehehh sounds like words that would come out of my mouth *maybe*.................. but ya have to admit I was just wanting to make certain you felt comfortable and all......


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


>



Should I have the chaise ready for you to sleep on here as well????????    Of course I dont have those fancy poolside chaises that Pop has , mine is just a cheapo from Wally World.....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Should I have the chaise ready for you to sleep on here as well????????    Of course I dont have those fancy poolside chaises that Pop has , mine is just a cheapo from Wally World.....



 

Yes I need to feel at home


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> lolrof....with G you just never know...I do not try to second guess him...EVER!!!
> 
> Just curious what did the dr suggest you do for this snoring "issue"????




I have a CPAP and dont have a portable one...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yes I need to feel at home


 Yes, dear....Your wish is my command...Any other requests??? I have never been accused of being less than the perfect hostess.... 



ANTSS2001 said:


> I have a CPAP and dont have a portable one...


 Ok, I was just wondering becauseif your snoring is as bad as you say it is then there is probably some sleep apnea involved with it...


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Ok, I was just wondering becauseif your snoring is as bad as you say it is then there is probably some sleep apnea involved with it...


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> I feel so LOVE by you all.. ...thanks for the kind remarks.  We will have to do a  when we get together next time.
> 
> Yes I arrived home safely. But almost missed my connection in Dallas, I arrived 1 min before they closed the doors....that was to close   Now I'm repacking to head out to Baltimore for another convention.  Never a dull moment in my life.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the dinner with Amy and her DD.  Amy's your daughter is adorable and I love the picture she drew me.  I plan to hang it in my office.  It will always remind me of Disney.  For you single guys, Amy is a very sweet young lady and you better be nice to her.
> 
> Mel, I did purchase my MNSSHP for our Oct trip....
> 
> Will I better go finished my repacking so I can get on the road before the heavy rains arrived.



Aww thanks for the kind words Teresa.  And now you can see you ate carne seca that was dried in a rack hanging from the roof of the restaurant LOL.



acm563 said:


> Rush, rush, rush....
> Glad you had such a good time  and now we have something besides a view of "flat amy" to base our perception on....  It sounds like you had a wonderful dinner with a sweet diser  who also has a lovely young daughter.  Its always so much nicer to meet someone in person



While I don't think even I can compete with Flat Amy it was nice to finally meet someone from the threads.  Now I truly feel like part of the gang!



ANTSS2001 said:


> I have a CPAP and dont have a portable one...



Ooh...who's that guy??


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Yes, dear....Your wish is my command...Any other requests???:




I taught Ang to say that line....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I taught Ang to say that line....



   No hon, I think for you it went something like this....
"Yes great one, how can this most humble servant assist you..."


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I taught Ang to say that line....



Dad!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Dad!


Dont act so shocked dear daughter  You and your brother heard and saw much worse, you claimed you were scarred for life


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Dont act so shocked dear daughter  You and your brother heard and saw much worse, you claimed you were scarred for life



Scarred does not even cover it


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Scarred does not even cover it


oh well, see we just did it to give you a perfect explanation for your abnormal behaviors


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> Scarred does not even cover it



OMG Carrie !!!!??????????  Do I even want to know this...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> oh well, see we just did it to give you a perfect explanation for your abnormal behaviors



Well that explains him.. but I am adopted


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> OMG Carrie !!!!??????????  Do I even want to know this...



Dont believe a word she says Timmy.....I am INNOCENT I tell you, innocent!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Well that explains him.. but I am adopted


Well, actually Carrie if you ar etalking about G..you know he was a twin and you are a twin so..ummm...well..yeah there was more to the story


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Dont believe a word she says Timmy.....I am INNOCEMT I tell you, innocent!!!!



let me just say this about that...um......welll...um.....


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> OMG Carrie !!!!??????????  Do I even want to know this...



Timmy

All I can say.. 

Is its like being at Disney World and your parents are making out at every other ride... 

Thats all I'm gonna say about that


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> Well that explains him.. but I am adopted



 thank God I am just the moved in neighbor!!!!!!



acm563 said:


> Dont believe a word she says Timmy.....I am INNOCENT I tell you, innocent!!!!




Hmmmmmmmm  :


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Timmy
> 
> All I can say..
> 
> Is its like being at Disney World and your parents are making out at every other ride...
> 
> Thats all I'm gonna say about that




Moi?


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> let me just say this about that...um......welll...um.....


 Randy I think you need to have a talk with your daughter.....see below..... I mean I know she likes Figment but I didnt know that would translate to "figments of the imagnation"



Carrieannew said:


> Timmy
> 
> All I can say..
> 
> Is its like being at Disney World and your parents are making out at every other ride...
> 
> Thats all I'm gonna say about that


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, actually Carrie if you ar etalking about G..you know he was a twin and you are a twin so..ummm...well..yeah there was more to the story



 




tawasdave said:


> let me just say this about that...um......welll...um.....



 



acm563 said:


> Randy I think you need to have a talk with your daughter.....see below..... I mean I know she likes Figment but I didnt know that would translate to "figments of the imagnation"


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


>



OMG we left you speechless???????????????????


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> OMG we left you speechless???????????????????



Oh rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright...like that could happen...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OMG we left you speechless???????????????????





tawasdave said:


> Oh rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright...like that could happen...



Nah
I am never speechless


----------



## libertybell7

You guys should look into instant messaging... 

It would save you a lot of time...


----------



## ANTSS2001

libertybell7 said:


> You guys should look into instant messaging...
> 
> It would save you a lot of time...



 but this is easier.....  if they go on instant  messaging I wont be able to come back and check and refresh and read  

and there's no dancing bananas and no drinking icon and no tickers.... 

then we wont be able to catch who is going and coming from the Mouseland...

waiting patiently for pictures from Tracy..... hmmm anytime now.. now.. now.. hmmm now ?


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> but this is easier.....  if they go on instant  messaging I wont be able to come back and check and refresh and read
> 
> and there's no dancing bananas and no drinking icon and no tickers....
> 
> then we wont be able to catch who is going and coming from the Mouseland...
> 
> waiting patiently for pictures from Tracy..... hmmm anytime now.. now.. now.. hmmm now ?



Good morning, and so true Timmy! Thats what message boards are all about, friendly people who are trying to include everyone in on the fun. This way if you want to join in you can and if you dont then you just _ignore it_ and move on. My gosh, this board would be so boring if everyone of us that posts often didnt use it as an instant messaging board for fun and frolic and sharing our love of Disney in an instant message real time way.
I hope that everyone has a wonderful day and an even more awesome weekend. 

CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 weeks of dancing bananas as of today!

Heres hoping Teresa a good convention in Baltimore, and for those in The World a day of warm weather and great fun!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> but this is easier.....  if they go on instant  messaging I wont be able to come back and check and refresh and read
> 
> and there's no dancing bananas and no drinking icon and no tickers....
> 
> then we wont be able to catch who is going and coming from the Mouseland...
> 
> waiting patiently for pictures from Tracy..... hmmm anytime now.. now.. now.. hmmm now ?



Hey Timmy
Its funny I must have the person on ignore who you responded to because I dont see what was said. But I second everything you said. Seriously what would we do without the dancing bananas and no drinking icons. And this is how we keep up with people who are in the world, going to the world or just talking about the world. 



acm563 said:


> Good morning, and so true Timmy! Thats what message boards are all about, friendly people who are trying to include everyone in on the fun. This way if you want to join in you can and if you dont then you just _ignore it_ and move on. My gosh, this board would be so boring if everyone of us that posts often didnt use it as an instant messaging board for fun and frolic and sharing our love of Disney in an instant message real time way.
> I hope that everyone has a wonderful day and an even more awesome weekend.
> 
> CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 weeks of dancing bananas as of today!
> 
> Heres hoping Teresa a good convention in Baltimore, and for those in The World a day of warm weather and great fun!!!!!




Good Morning Angy!!!

2 weeks from today we will be on the way to the world!!! How awesome is that. So much needs to be done. 

I realized in this downpour rain that I need new wipers and an oil change. And then need to just get the Liber-tay ready for a road trip!! 

I need to stop buying Kayla vacation clothes hehe. Such a bad habbit right before a trip.


----------



## Carrieannew

*Good morning everyone!!

Lovely rainy day here in CT. Calling for downpours all weekend. Its ok I would rather we have the rain than someone else I know who is camping this weekend. No fun camping in the rain. 

Its back to the real world for me and working at the hotel, no more OT at full time job. That was nice though. 

Hi Randy!! I see your little green light. Woot Woot*


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> *Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Lovely rainy day here in CT. Calling for downpours all weekend. Its ok I would rather we have the rain than someone else I know who is camping this weekend. No fun camping in the rain.
> 
> Its back to the real world for me and working at the hotel, no more OT at full time job. That was nice though.
> 
> Hi Randy!! I see your little green light. Woot Woot*



Good Morning daughter..and everyone else..supppose to be a GREAT weekend here..sunny and in the 70's...have a great weekend...

Carrie...get me a bag candy at the MNSSHP...yummy


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning daughter..and everyone else..supppose to be a GREAT weekend here..sunny and in the 70's...have a great weekend...
> 
> Carrie...get me a bag candy at the MNSSHP...yummy



How about I just mail ya a bag of candy. 

We are not doing MNSSHP this year. We did last year and had a blast. 

Randy I love it when you post. Ohhh baby


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> We are not doing MNSSHP this year. We did last year and had a blast.



Not doing MNSSHP?      

That's crazy

and I was going to show up the night you went..oh well...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Not doing MNSSHP?
> 
> That's crazy
> 
> and I was going to show up the night you went..oh well...



Hahaha. 

Listen mister. You sooooo were not going to "show up"

And its a darn shame you are not.. because out of our "little group".. you will be the only one missing... shame shame


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning daughter..and everyone else..supppose to be a GREAT weekend here..sunny and in the 70's...have a great weekend...
> 
> Carrie...get me a bag candy at the MNSSHP...yummy


 What is the deal with you and the candy, thats the first thing you said to me when I said me and G were doing MNSSHP..  Geesh, ok be on the lookout for a box full of candy, I am sending it to WORK...hahah with a balloon bouquet to go with it cause we know how much you love those 



Carrieannew said:


> How about I just mail ya a bag of candy.
> 
> We are not doing MNSSHP this year. We did last year and had a blast.
> 
> Randy I love it when you post. Ohhh baby


Yes, it is nice to see Mr Innocent 'Moi?' posting again isnt it  



Carrieannew said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Listen mister. You sooooo were not going to "show up"
> 
> And its a darn shame you are not.. because out of our "little group".. you will be the only one missing... shame shame


Wow, you are right I think about December I think with a few other sweeties thrown in...so I think Randy needs to chg his dates or extend them so he can join in on the fun, however IF he does we need to keep him and a certain parking lot tour guide seperated so that all those combined lies do not make it rain!!! (eek   , and then if we add G to the mixx...OMG we will have a torrential downpour!!!)


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> What is the deal with you and the candy, thats the first thing you said to me when I said me and G were doing MNSSHP..  Geesh, ok be on the lookout for a box full of candy, I am sending it to WORK...hahah with a balloon bouquet to go with it cause we know how much you love those
> 
> 
> Yes, it is nice to see Mr Innocent 'Moi?' posting again isnt it
> 
> 
> Wow, you are right I think about December I think with a few other sweeties thrown in...so I think Randy needs to chg his dates or extend them so he can join in on the fun, however IF he does we need to keep him and a certain parking lot tour guide seperated so that all those combined lies do not make it rain!!! (eek   , and then if we add G to the mixx...OMG we will have a torrential downpour!!!)




balloons?...    

and just so you know..I don't lie..its against my religion...but those darn kids...lie after lie after lie...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Wow, you are right I think about December I think with a few other sweeties thrown in...so I think Randy needs to chg his dates or extend them so he can join in on the fun, however IF he does we need to keep him and a certain parking lot tour guide seperated so that all those combined lies do not make it rain!!! (eek   , and then if we add G to the mixx...OMG we will have a torrential downpour!!!)



Oh my... Just the thought of the three of them together alone scares the you know what out of me..  



tawasdave said:


> balloons?...
> 
> and just so you know..I don't lie..its against my religion...but those darn kids...lie after lie after lie...




Bull ***p  hehehehe I sensored myself


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> balloons?...
> 
> and just so you know..I don't lie..its against my religion...but those darn kids...lie after lie after lie...


 Sorry hon, I think YOU fall into the "those darn kids" category  and ahem..yes, a BIG bouquet brought by the florist down the street from the shop...and yes I do know how small of a town East Tawas is, remember I have been there..... 



Carrieannew said:


> Oh my... Just the thought of the three of them together alone scares the you know what out of me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull ***p  hehehehe I sensored myself


 Well, I cannot imagine Genesis, Randy and our parking lot tour guide in the same room together...For starters Genesis would be on THEIR side and that would make it 3 against 2 and we are so not going to go there!!! Nope, dont think it would be healthy for you and I....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> *Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Lovely rainy day here in CT. Calling for downpours all weekend. Its ok I would rather we have the rain than someone else I know who is camping this weekend. No fun camping in the rain.
> 
> Its back to the real world for me and working at the hotel, no more OT at full time job. That was nice though.
> 
> Hi Randy!! I see your little green light. Woot Woot*




Good morning neighbors!!!!!!!!!  It is still gloomy and cold here in Pa.. but it is a nice gloomy kinda way because I am home bound!!!!!!  The trek to Circuit City is again canceled and will try to do it tomorrow....

... now back to plotting my route for December


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good morning neighbors!!!!!!!!!  It is still gloomy and cold here in Pa.. but it is a nice gloomy kinda way because I am home bound!!!!!!  The trek to Circuit City is again canceled and will try to do it tomorrow....
> 
> ... now back to plotting my route for December



Good Morning Timmy! Good morning everyone!!!!!!! Sorry about the rain for you and Carrie, and all the others up in that area. Its gorgeous here... hoping it will be for next weekend too! Going to WDW for some F&W but even more important, the Race for the Cure at Disney! 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good morning neighbors!!!!!!!!!  It is still gloomy and cold here in Pa.. but it is a nice gloomy kinda way because I am home bound!!!!!!  The trek to Circuit City is again canceled and will try to do it tomorrow....
> 
> ... now back to plotting my route for December


Good morning Ms Timmy   Gllomy day here as well and cool but warmer than yesterday. Its supposed to warm back up tomorrow...I hope the weatherman is right......Too early for it to be cool in VA

Plans plans plans to make for December....I will be curious to see Genesis' reaction to a dismeet type vacation....  It will be a new experience for him but I think he will love it as much as I do now and be wanting everyone to come along on our vacations. Its so much fun doing WDW with friends who "get you" and love WDW as much as you do. Its like having this large extended family  but you dont have to pay for their trip to Disney... 
Actually I am hoping that Carrie can bring Kayla next year when I can bring Marie and she will get Marie to ride the "big ppl" rides.... (you know wanting to not look like a wuss around her new friend.... ) heheh I truly am a bad Auntie


----------



## stitch90210

Hi Ang. Yes it is supposed to warm up over the weekend.

Looking for some warmer weather myself as I am headed to NC this weekend. I am still thinking about a December trip to DW and from what I am reading I will have to book somewhere besides the value resorts. I may book the Contemporary if they have a vacancy and let Gensis stay there with me since I know he always talks about it being his favorite resort.
I may not post much but I do enjoy reading this thread and a couple of the others so keep the posts coming fast and furious.
TGIF and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## acm563

stitch90210 said:


> Hi Ang. Yes it is supposed to warm up over the weekend.
> 
> Looking for some warmer weather myself as I am headed to NC this weekend. I am still thinking about a December trip to DW and from what I am reading I will have to book somewhere besides the value resorts. I may book the Contemporary if they have a vacancy and let Gensis stay there with me since I know he always talks about it being his favorite resort.
> I may not post much but I do enjoy reading this thread and a couple of the others so keep the posts coming fast and furious.
> TGIF and enjoy the weekend.



CRAIG   I hope you do get to join us in December ..Where are you going in NC, home or to the beach??? Bring back some warm weather as this cold weather sucks big time.


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

Hiya folks.  Single poster here who is within spitting distance (Ok...10 miles) of WDW.  Thank goodness for many of my friends who love Disney as much as I do (HM and PoTC mainly), though the majority of them are married, which makes me feel like a third wheel (not through them though, I just feel that way sometimes).  One of these days I hope to find a (single) guy of like mind.  I'm sure my being an Indy fan too might be seen as a bonus.


----------



## acm563

Trinitys Ghost said:


> Hiya folks.  Single poster here who is within spitting distance (Ok...10 miles) of WDW.  Thank goodness for many of my friends who love Disney as much as I do (HM and PoTC mainly), though the majority of them are married, which makes me feel like a third wheel (not through them though, I just feel that way sometimes).  One of these days I hope to find a (single) guy of like mind.  I'm sure my being an Indy fan too might be seen as a bonus.


Lucky you on being so close to the World  
and  to the thread , post often


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

Thanks!  And I'll give it my best shot (posting when available).


----------



## acm563

Trinitys Ghost said:


> Thanks!  And I'll give it my best shot (posting when available).



Since you live so close to the world you will have to meet up with "the group" when we do Disney in December  Our Margarita meet in December doesnt mean you have to drink a Margarita you can join us with a cup of coffee or tea or whatever  There will be people of all ages there from early 20's on


----------



## ahoff

Trinitys Ghost said:


> Hiya folks.  Single poster here who is within spitting distance (Ok...10 miles) of WDW.





Does living close to WDW make one an expert on DW, similar to living in Alaska and being an expert on Russia?   

For some reason that is the first thing that popped in my mind when I read that, probably due to the video I had just watched.




Trinitys Ghost said:


> I'm sure my being an Indy fan too might be seen as a bonus.



Definitely!


----------



## acm563

stitch90210 said:


> Hi Ang. Yes it is supposed to warm up over the weekend.
> 
> Looking for some warmer weather myself as I am *headed to NC *this weekend. I am still thinking about a December trip to DW and from what I am reading I will have to book somewhere besides the value resorts. I may book the Contemporary if they have a vacancy and let Gensis stay there with me since I know he always talks about it being his favorite resort.
> I may not post much but I do enjoy reading this thread and a couple of the others so keep the posts coming fast and furious.
> TGIF and enjoy the weekend.


oh and just as a ps....make sure you fill up with gas before getting there, not sure about wilmington area but my friends in Charlotte are saying there is no gasoline at the pumps and I know issues further south in some areas as well


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

ahoff said:


> Does living close to WDW make one an expert on DW, similar to living in Alaska and being an expert on Russia?
> 
> For some reason that is the first thing that popped in my mind when I read that, probably due to the video I had just watched.
> 
> Definitely!



On your question...possibly, but don't quote me on that.  I started out with DL first (am from Southern Cali), though WDW has had me hooked for more than half my lifetime.  I'd say I'm more of a Disney aficionado and can point out fun or helpful things to new WDW guests.

I get the Russia thing though.


----------



## acm563

stitch90210 said:


> Hey Ang if I do go to Disney in December you do know I want a picture of us right, and hey can I move in with you and share your Disney Den, if so we will have someone take a picture of us sitting on the couch with all your Disney toys.



Well of course sweetie , and I hope you are able to join us in December and of course there are always pics when you go to Disney, EVERYONE wants a group picture for their memories even ppl like me who hate having their picture taken  and yea btw the   ties right in.


----------



## ANTSS2001

stitch90210 said:


> Hey Ang if I do go to Disney in December you do know I want a picture of us right, and hey can I move in with you and share your Disney Den, if so we will have someone take a picture of us sitting on the couch with all your Disney toys.




"extends hand for a handshake" Names Timmy... Hello!!!!!!  I see you might be interested in plotting a December trip.... if ever.... and you find a room.. I am already telling.. yes telling... you read it right..... "I'm very assertive when it comes to my living quarters"  .. that you save the floor space for me.. just in case I dont find one.. since I dont want to give Angie black circles around her eye   and No I dont have any plans in punching her but because she will be experiencing insomnia when I lay me head on me pillow !!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> to the thread.. and excuse the mess... we need some sweeping to do.. dust the windows and *empty the trash.. *other than that this is a nice happy home
> 
> for now Grab a   sit back and  relax!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hope to see you at the Promiseland since you are just "hacking sound" a spit away!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwww
> 
> remember they dont pay for your net connection...
> 
> And one thing I dont understand is.... nobody force anybody to subscribe in any thread.. if one is *not happy one can leave*... or even better start a new thread... for the past 2 - 3 weeks.. *everybody *have posted personal stuff... and it was Ok.. so I thought.
> 
> So... just like the main reason for this thread... leave the drama at home... and enjoy the benefits of the DISBOARDS... meet peeps, make friends and have fun....
> 
> "back on your regular programing"
> 
> 
> 
> well I just hope bullies like that makes a new thread... so then they can just read what they want to read... post what they want to post... and everybody will be happy including the bullies...   And I promise I will not gate crash....


Timmy, that was the whole purpose of this thread to get away from the nastiness and those who started it, but just as we have to clean house on a daily basis the boards have to go thru some cleaning from time to time and the trash has to be swept out. It doesnt do any good to start a new thread, as the trash just follows. It amazes me why if they want to argue they come on the diff threads, if I dont like someone I am not going to make a point to stalk them on a different thread. And the reason it was OK for others to post silly nonsense and not "us" is because they had no agenda against the others and while we have tried repeatedly to include EVERYONE everytime we do that this happens...So the easiest thing is to just clean house get it in the open and start again as if nothing ever happened...One day they will get tired and move on to have a life. In the meantime none of us should let them stop us from having ours and having fun and discussing our love for WDW!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> that was the whole purpose of this thread to get away from the nastiness  !!!



  

you know how you close your eyes and say it will go away.. it will go away.. it will go away.... in order to translate that to disboard language.. we'll just have to post... and bump.. and post and bump... c'mon peeps!!!  post.. and bump.. post and bump... 5 pages later it will be all behind....

Hmm well I have been couped up in the house for 48 hours now.. time to really literraly empty the trash!!!!  Grab some more pizza at dominos and get more movies.. shoot.. I am like a college kid... thank God I dont hide empty boxes of pizza anymore under me bed...    



Arrgghhhhh !!!   I have my kitchen window open and since it is Friday my neighbor is having a party... and all I can hear is their loud voices trying to top who can drink more


----------



## stitch90210

ANTSS2001 said:


> "extends hand for a handshake" Names Timmy... Hello!!!!!!  I see you might be interested in plotting a December trip.... if ever.... and you find a room.. I am already telling.. yes telling... you read it right..... "I'm very assertive when it comes to my living quarters"  .. that you save the floor space for me.. just in case I dont find one.. since I dont want to give Angie black circles around her eye   and No I dont have any plans in punching her but because she will be experiencing insomnia when I lay me head on me pillow !!!!


Yes I have been warned of your chainsaw tendencies in the snoring dept and yes Ang done said if I get a room to get double beds and share with you so I will let you know. Right now things are up in the air so I have not made concrete plans. 
It is nice to meet you as well


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> ::yes:;
> 
> you know how you close your eyes and say it will go away.. it will go away.. it will go away.... in order to translate that to disboard language.. we'll just have to post... and bump.. and post and bump... c'mon peeps!!!  post.. and bump.. post and bump... 5 pages later it will be all behind....
> 
> Hmm well I have been couped up in the house for 48 hours now.. time to really literraly empty the trash!!!!  Grab some more pizza at dominos and get more movies.. shoot.. I am like a college kid... thank God I dont hide empty boxes of pizza anymore under me bed...
> 
> 
> 
> Arrgghhhhh !!!   I have my kitchen window open and since it is Friday my neighbor is having a party... and all I can hear is their loud voices trying to top who can drink more


Post and bump?? Sounds interesting  and I too need to go get something to eat...as my date has been detained (well it wasnt really a date but a kinda sorta date) by work so I am gonna go get something to eat and if he gets done he can take me to a movie later....If not I will come back home and do some work I need to catch up pon anyway


----------



## ANTSS2001

it is so true !!!!!  Never go to the Market when you are hungry !!!  I went home with.............

bagSSS of Doritos.... honey cheeze curls... mango ice cream ~ By Edy's... Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream ~ By haagen Daz (sp?)... chocolate fudge cake... tortilla and salsa... churros ~ reminded me of DTD... choco chip cookies.. they were on sale with my coupon it was free...  3 bananas and a case of water !!!!!!!!!    Oh plus 3 bottles of Mt. Dew !!!!!!!!!!!!

I really just needed water since as posted before I ordered Pizza and picked it up... Ok.. now time to turn on the tele and vegitate and expand...


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> it is so true !!!!!  Never go to the Market when you are hungry !!!  I went home with.............
> 
> bagSSS of Doritos.... honey cheeze curls... mango ice cream ~ By Edy's... Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream ~ By haagen Daz (sp?)... chocolate fudge cake... tortilla and salsa... churros ~ reminded me of DTD... choco chip cookies.. they were on sale with my coupon it was free...  3 bananas and a case of water !!!!!!!!!    Oh plus 3 bottles of Mt. Dew !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really just needed water since as posted before I ordered Pizza and picked it up... Ok.. now time to turn on the tele and vegitate and expand...




wow...will you be my new mom??


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> it is so true !!!!!  Never go to the Market when you are hungry !!!  I went home with.............
> 
> bagSSS of Doritos.... honey cheeze curls... mango ice cream ~ By Edy's... Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream ~ By haagen Daz (sp?)... chocolate fudge cake... tortilla and salsa... churros ~ reminded me of DTD... choco chip cookies.. they were on sale with my coupon it was free...  3 bananas and a case of water !!!!!!!!!    Oh plus 3 bottles of Mt. Dew !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really just needed water since as posted before I ordered Pizza and picked it up... Ok.. now time to turn on the tele and vegitate and expand...



Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream ?!  I must find this!!  Remind me to consult with you when planning my next party--sounds like a great shopping list to me


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> it is so true !!!!!  Never go to the Market when you are hungry !!!  I went home with.............
> 
> bagSSS of Doritos.... honey cheeze curls... mango ice cream ~ By Edy's... Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream ~ By haagen Daz (sp?)... chocolate fudge cake... tortilla and salsa... churros ~ reminded me of DTD... choco chip cookies.. they were on sale with my coupon it was free...  3 bananas and a case of water !!!!!!!!!    Oh plus 3 bottles of Mt. Dew !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really just needed water since as posted before I ordered Pizza and picked it up... Ok.. now time to turn on the tele and vegitate and expand...





sand2270 said:


> wow...will you be my new mom??





can84 said:


> Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream ?!  I must find this!!  Remind me to consult with you when planning my next party--sounds like a great shopping list to me




 she has invited us all to "her room" in December for a party...(well once she gets a room that is....) Yummy shopping lists, great texts and pics and silly phone calls...Timmy is one of the best!!!!


----------



## acm563

Update on Robin and Tracys WDW adventure...They are having a blast...I am loving the pics and the texts...you go girls


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> wow...will you be my new mom??



anytime !!!  as long as you are potty trained !!!!  



can84 said:


> Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream ?!  I must find this!!  Remind me to consult with you when planning my next party--sounds like a great shopping list to me










acm563 said:


> she has invited us all to "her room" in December for a party...(well once she gets a room that is....) Yummy shopping lists, great texts and pics and silly phone calls...Timmy is one of the best!!!!




if I get the 1 bedroom YES...  Sticky Toffee Pudding party.. if not we can just have a meet by Raglan Road pub house!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> she has invited us all to "her room" in December for a party...(well once she gets a room that is....) Yummy shopping lists, great texts and pics and silly phone calls...Timmy is one of the best!!!!




hahahahah  remind me to mail the check!!!!!!!!!!

   

I cant wait to share some     with you and Carrie and Tt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> anytime !!!  as long as you are potty trained !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I get the 1 bedroom YES...  Sticky Toffee Pudding party.. if not we can just have a meet by Raglan Road pub house!!!



Sounds like a good reason to plan a trip to me  As if there is such a thing as a bad reason to plan a trip to Disney


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> Sounds like a good reason to plan a trip to me  As if there is such a thing as a bad reason to plan a trip to Disney



well if ever you are there on April 09... stop by at SSR ... for a picnic by the pool


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> well if ever you are there on April 09... stop by at SSR ... for a picnic by the pool


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!! Hope you are all waking to a fabulous day!

Sadly, tonight is the last official night of the AC! There was an article in the Tampa paper where a Disney spokesperson said they got "a *few* complaints about the closing of PI". 

Marching Along, we're adventurers!
Singing the song of Adventurers!
Up or down, north south east or west...
an adventurer's life is best!​
have a great day everyone!


----------



## tawasdave

A truely sad day for all of us that loved the Adventurers Club..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3tVFEoAOsk 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSQkqOAlAJE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf_VnOvLU2E


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

tawasdave said:


> A truely sad day for all of us that loved the Adventurers Club..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3tVFEoAOsk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSQkqOAlAJE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf_VnOvLU2E



Yes, it is!
   

We had Both been there MANY times before, we went there the first nite we met, Al spent his last nite of freedom there, and we went exactly 12 hours after we were married at the WP to show our friends.

I can't believe we can't go back.   

I wrote, and I know ya'll did....A few my butt! They must not be able to add.


----------



## ANTSS2001

tawasdave said:


> A truely sad day for all of us that loved the Adventurers Club..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3tVFEoAOsk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSQkqOAlAJE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf_VnOvLU2E





  

I have seen a few things that have been canceled... closed or changed at the World... but never did I feel this sad....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> A truely sad day for all of us that loved the Adventurers Club..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3tVFEoAOsk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSQkqOAlAJE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf_VnOvLU2E



Very sad indeed . I know there were MANY letters of complaint written regarding the closing of AC and all we can do is hold onto the many wonderful memories of our fun there. I know I have one video in particular that I will cherish for always as well as the memories that were made there.


----------



## ANTSS2001

WESTPORT, Conn. - Paul Newman, the Academy-Award winning superstar who personified cool as the anti-hero of such films as "Hud," "Cool Hand Luke" and "The Color of Money"  and as an activist, race car driver and popcorn impresario  has died. He was 83.


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> WESTPORT, Conn. - Paul Newman, the Academy-Award winning superstar who personified cool as the anti-hero of such films as "Hud," "Cool Hand Luke" and "The Color of Money" — and as an activist, race car driver and popcorn impresario — has died. He was 83.




oh wow 

I hope everyone in WDW right now is having a great time.

Well based on pictures and conversations with Joe, Rob and Teresa...I changed my May reservation to a split stay.  We are now going to stay at Pop the first part of the trip and stay at Beach Club the second half.  I had been thinking about splitting it for a few reasons (finances, thought my DD would really like Pop).  I showed her the pictures yesterday and she was very excited about it so I have contacted my travel agent and requested the change. 

Very excited, I think it will be a fun resort to stay at and my DD will probably get a kick out of it.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> oh wow
> 
> I hope everyone in WDW right now is having a great time.
> 
> Well based on pictures and conversations with Joe, Rob and Teresa...I changed my May reservation to a split stay.  We are now going to stay at Pop the first part of the trip and stay at Beach Club the second half.  I had been thinking about splitting it for a few reasons (finances, thought my DD would really like Pop).  I showed her the pictures yesterday and she was very excited it about so I have contacted my travel agent and requested the change.
> 
> Very excited, I think it will be a fun resort to stay at and my DD will probably get a kick out of it.



I noticed your dates for May are 2-11th  I may have to give myself a birthday trip during that time (may 3)  If you use your room only to shower and sleep in then Pop will be fine for just the 2 of you and your daughter will love the decor in the lobby and the pools


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I noticed your dates for May are 2-11th  I may have to give myself a birthday trip during that time (may 3)  If you use your room only to shower and sleep in then Pop will be fine for just the 2 of you and your daughter will love the decor in the lobby and the pools



Well I really do want some hotel time to just relax and enjoy SAB and the Epcot/boardwalk area.  I moved some of our plans around so we do our park heavy days on our POP nights...and our "time to linger" days at Beach Club.  This really does make more sense.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Well I really do want some hotel time to just relax and enjoy SAB and the Epcot/boardwalk area.  I moved some of our plans around so we do our park heavy days on our POP nights...and our "time to linger" days at Beach Club.  This really does make more sense.


Definitly an excellent choice   When I go with Genesis it is all about parks,parks ,parks so no time to rest and relax....  When I went solo earlier this year I really enjoyed having a condo to relax in.  
I hope everyone has an awesome day   I am out of here to take G out for his birthday! I hope Tracy has a safe flight back home!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Definitly an excellent choice   When I go with Genesis it is all about parks,parks ,parks so no time to rest and relax....  When I went solo earlier this year I really enjoyed having a condo to relax in.
> I hope everyone has an awesome day   I am out of here to take G out for his birthday! I hope Tracy has a safe flight back home!



thanks, have a great day!


----------



## black562

I've stayed at Pop four times now and I love it.  I think it is the most "Disney" of all the resorts...with the characters and bright colors, its fun and makes you feel like a kid again.  I also like that it has its own bus, no shared or anything...big plus in my book.

I've stayed at many resorts around Disney and I really enjoy Pop.  I also like the Poly and Beach Club alot too...and, of course, Riverside.


----------



## black562

Incidentally, I had a really fun time at Pop this last trip.  We were invited to a Dis meet and hit it off with everyone quite well.  Timmy, you're a trip girl, especially when you don't sleep for 48 hours.  We had a ball and stayed up way too late for me to leave the next morning for a 14 hour drive, but it was worth it as I met loads of new friends.


----------



## Flat Amy

Hey everyone, I've added a new update to my trip report.  Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I've been under the weather lately, feeling a little flat.

Also, Joe left town for a conference and locked me in his drawer (not nice), but that's ok cause there were some M&Ms in there for me to nibble on.


----------



## sand2270

Flat Amy said:


> Hey everyone, I've added a new update to my trip report.  Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I've been under the weather lately, feeling a little flat.
> 
> Also, Joe left town for a conference and locked me in his drawer (not nice), but that's ok cause there were some M&Ms in there for me to nibble on.




You better start treating Flat Amy better or she is gonna start doing her trips solo.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> I've stayed at Pop four times now and I love it.  I think it is the most "Disney" of all the resorts...with the characters and bright colors, its fun and makes you feel like a kid again.  I also like that it has its own bus, no shared or anything...big plus in my book.
> 
> I've stayed at many resorts around Disney and I really enjoy Pop.  I also like the Poly and Beach Club alot too...and, of course, Riverside.



Well quite honestly the money I will save will basically pay for a Sept adults trip with you guys.  Which I accidentally spilled in front of my DD at dinner with Teresa...doh.  "I have to go for a...a conference...yeah a conference honey...but I will bring you many presents!".  LOL


----------



## Johnfish

Hi All,

 Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Sounds like everyone has been having a great time with all their various trips. My December trip can't get here fast enough. Lots of stress at home lately. Looks like my company and my job may be coming to an end soon. The company has been up for sale for many months and is bleeding money like mad. There was a deal on the table that would have saved us but it looks like that has fallen through. There was an article in a trade journal yesterday that says we are headed for insolvency and will not be able to survive more than 2 more quarters. Its going to be very bad for the Richmond area if Qimonda (my company) closes up. That will be 2500 jobs lost. Going to really hit the local economy hard. I am not sure what I am going to do at this point. I would have to move in order to get an equivalent paying job but I really can't leave my parents right now (86 and 87 years old). Looks like tough times ahead 

John


----------



## black562

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Sounds like everyone has been having a great time with all their various trips. My December trip can't get here fast enough. Lots of stress at home lately. Looks like my company and my job may be coming to an end soon. The company has been up for sale for many months and is bleeding money like mad. There was a deal on the table that would have saved us but it looks like that has fallen through. There was an article in a trade journal yesterday that says we are headed for insolvency and will not be able to survive more than 2 more quarters. Its going to be very bad for the Richmond area if Qimonda (my company) closes up. That will be 2500 jobs lost. Going to really hit the local economy hard. I am not sure what I am going to do at this point. I would have to move in order to get an equivalent paying job but I really can't leave my parents right now (86 and 87 years old). Looks like tough times ahead
> 
> John



Wow, I'm sorry to hear that.  Hopefully everything will work out, maybe something better is on the way for you.  Never know how things work out sometimes.


----------



## Johnfish

Thanks Joe I appreciated it! Hopefully there will be a 9th inning reprieve. Maybe the feds will share some of their 700 B bail out with us (NOT!)

John


----------



## black562

Johnfish said:


> Thanks Joe I appreciated it! Hopefully there will be a 9th inning reprieve. Maybe the feds will share some of their 700 B bail out with us (NOT!)
> 
> John



LOL, well someone's going to get rich off the bailout, but I doubt it will be any of us.    I always like to think that things happen for a reason, newer and better things.  Maybe there's an opportunity around the corner, maybe the company will sell to an even better buyer, maybe you'll end up with more money?  

At least its a nice way to think positive!!!


----------



## can84

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Sounds like everyone has been having a great time with all their various trips. My December trip can't get here fast enough. Lots of stress at home lately. Looks like my company and my job may be coming to an end soon. The company has been up for sale for many months and is bleeding money like mad. There was a deal on the table that would have saved us but it looks like that has fallen through. There was an article in a trade journal yesterday that says we are headed for insolvency and will not be able to survive more than 2 more quarters. Its going to be very bad for the Richmond area if Qimonda (my company) closes up. That will be 2500 jobs lost. Going to really hit the local economy hard. I am not sure what I am going to do at this point. I would have to move in order to get an equivalent paying job but I really can't leave my parents right now (86 and 87 years old). Looks like tough times ahead
> 
> John



I'm so sorry to hear that--that's really rough. Hopefully something will turn up.


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Incidentally, I had a really fun time at Pop this last trip.  We were invited to a Dis meet and hit it off with everyone quite well.  Timmy, you're a trip girl, especially when you don't sleep for 48 hours.  We had a ball and stayed up way too late for me to leave the next morning for a 14 hour drive, but it was worth it as I met loads of new friends.



am just glad you two were dead tire to notuce how craZy I was.. it was also great meeting you two!



Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Sounds like everyone has been having a great time with all their various trips. My December trip can't get here fast enough.
> John


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> am just glad you two were dead tire to notuce how craZy I was.. it was also great meeting you two!



Too tired to notice?  Are you kidding me, you were way hyper, running on caffine.  I thought it was great and that's how I'll remember Timmy, the crazy one jumping and running all over the place!!!

Great meeting you...


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Too tired to notice?  Are you kidding me, you were way hyper, running on caffine.  I thought it was great and that's how I'll remember Timmy, the crazy one jumping and running all over the place!!!
> 
> Great meeting you...



See Sha.... you're lucky you saw me on my mellow side !!!!   I think I have damaged Joe and Rob for life...


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> You better start treating Flat Amy better or she is gonna start doing her trips solo.


 Now that I would like to see  and I guess you should be glad he left you some M&M's


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Too tired to notice?  Are you kidding me, you were way hyper, running on caffine.  I thought it was great and that's how I'll remember Timmy, the crazy one jumping and running all over the place!!!
> 
> Great meeting you...





ANTSS2001 said:


> See Sha.... you're lucky you saw me on my mellow side !!!!   I think I have damaged Joe and Rob for life...




Too funny because Joes real life impression of you is exactly the way I picture you Timmy


----------



## acm563

Johnfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Sounds like everyone has been having a great time with all their various trips. My December trip can't get here fast enough. Lots of stress at home lately. Looks like my company and my job may be coming to an end soon. The company has been up for sale for many months and is bleeding money like mad. There was a deal on the table that would have saved us but it looks like that has fallen through. There was an article in a trade journal yesterday that says we are headed for insolvency and will not be able to survive more than 2 more quarters. Its going to be very bad for the Richmond area if Qimonda (my company) closes up. That will be 2500 jobs lost. Going to really hit the local economy hard. I am not sure what I am going to do at this point. I would have to move in order to get an equivalent paying job but I really can't leave my parents right now (86 and 87 years old). Looks like tough times ahead
> 
> John



   Sorry I missed your call last night   and have been out with G this evening celebrating his birthday. Richmond does not need anymore economic disasters we have been suffering too many over the past few years as it is. I hope that something happens to bail Qimonda out. Hang in there hon because everything DOES happen for a reason...Hope your son is doing fine with his job.
Looking forward to the December vacation and since I am getting more comfortable flying thru ATL since I am doing it so often now I think we will be fine. Just hold on to the thought of your December trip and try to not stress...TTYS...


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Too funny because Joes real life impression of you is exactly the way I picture you Timmy



what ????!!!  Am I that transparent???????  ANd here I am hoping and trying to excudes a mysterious persona


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> what ????!!!  Am I that transparent???????  ANd here I am hoping and trying to excudes a mysterious persona



Very mysterious my dear friend...I think you are unique in every way, but I also see you as a bubbly, bouncy person which is a good thing because then it means you can keep up with me


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Very mysterious my dear friend...I think you are unique in every way, but I also see you as a bubbly, bouncy person which is a good thing because then it means you can keep up with me



well I know I will be more alive come December since if I end up staying off site  I will have my own coffee maker in the room... the only PERK I can be thankful for.... making my own coffee... 

Bart.. no need to run to VA Store... just come by my room... woohoooo   "wink".."wink"


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> what ????!!!  Am I that transparent???????  ANd here I am hoping and trying to excudes a mysterious persona



All I know is that I was sitting there minding my own business at the meet, when out of the blue, this wild and crazy girl runs up and puts her arms around me!!!  NOT that I complain about that mind you, but she didn't introduce herself til AFTER the big bear-hug!!!

Timmy Timmy, you crazy caffinated girl you!!!

And no, unlike Sha, I didn't get to experience the decaffinated Timmy, but that's ok.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Very mysterious my dear friend...I think you are unique in every way, but I also see you as a bubbly, bouncy person which is a good thing because then it means you can keep up with me




Let me just say this about that...um...I would say..um...nope...not goin ta do it..better safe than sorry y'all..


----------



## black562

Incidentally guys, have a look at my youtube page.  I've been uploading several videos from my trip back in 1995, lots of old attractions.  Plus, there's a couple from this trip, including a nice treat while we were watching the Dapper Dans.

http://www.youtube.com/user/black562


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> All I know is that I was sitting there minding my own business at the meet, when out of the blue, this wild and crazy girl runs up and puts her arms around me!!!  NOT that I complain about that mind you, but she didn't introduce herself til AFTER the big bear-hug!!!
> 
> Timmy Timmy, you crazy caffinated girl you!!!
> 
> And no, unlike Sha, I didn't get to experience the decaffinated Timmy, but that's ok.



didnt mean to scare yah...  I just had a buy one get one coupon for espresso prior to meeting you at VA Store... 



tawasdave said:


> Let me just say this about that...um...I would say..um...nope...not goin ta do it..better safe than sorry y'all..




  are you trying to tell me something ?????


----------



## tawasdave

ANTSS2001 said:


> are you trying to tell me something ?????




Um nope...sumpin about Ang..tee hee


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> didnt mean to scare yah...  I just had a buy one get one coupon for espresso prior to meeting you at VA Store...



Don't forget Timmy, I have your number...one of these days it will be I who is on a caffine high, and I'll try to remember to call and return the favor!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Don't forget Timmy, I have your number...one of these days it will be I who is on a caffine high, and I'll try to remember to call and return the favor!!!




well the offer always stands.. if ever you are in my neighborhood just give me a buzz...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya everybody!! Robin and I just got home and it is back to the harsh realities of life once again! LOL

It will probably take a few days but there will be a trip report and lots of pictures soon.

It was great to see Darcy and Tom, and very briefly meet OlyWaGuy!! 

OK, off to work for my 16 hour shift.. ...lol so worth it though...


----------



## ANTSS2001

tawasdave said:


> Um nope...sumpin about Ang..tee hee




hmmmmm  "mixing a nice drink with glowtini in it"  here yah go... you want to tell me something ??????


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya everybody!! Robin and I just got home and it is back to the harsh realities of life once again! LOL
> 
> It will probably take a few days but there will be a trip report and lots of pictures soon.
> 
> It was great to see Darcy and Tom, and very briefly meet OlyWaGuy!!
> 
> OK, off to work for my 16 hour shift.. ...lol so worth it though...



aaccckk  but it is only Saturday ???? what are you doing back ?????/  What about  kungalush??????????  its last nights ?? pictures ?? Tracy ??????????


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ANTSS2001 said:


> aaccckk  but it is only Saturday ???? what are you doing back ?????/  What about  kungalush??????????  its last nights ?? pictures ?? Tracy ??????????




Never made it to AC!!! Which since I've never been there, I don't know exactly what I missed! I could only get a couple of days off this time around because it was so last minute. Trust me, I wish I was still there.


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Never made it to AC!!! Which since I've never been there, I don't know exactly what I missed! I could only get a couple of days off this time around because it was so last minute. Trust me, I wish I was still there.



Awwwwwwwwwww....  well we have to make sure to make it up on December !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ANTSS2001 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww....  well we have to make sure to make it up on December !!!!!!!!!



Oh, I have no doubt December will be good times.  I still had a wonderful time this trip.. a lot of Jellyrolls action.   I actually am almost voice-less now.  And I got to experience the Food and Wine Festival today which was awesome as well.  I must say the company I kept is what truly made this trip special.  Robin, Darcy, and Tom are three of the funniest people I have ever known.


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh, I have no doubt December will be good times.  I still had a wonderful time this trip.. a lot of Jellyrolls action.   I actually am almost voice-less now.  And I got to experience the Food and Wine Festival today which was awesome as well.  I must say the company I kept is what truly made this trip special.  Robin, Darcy, and Tom are three of the funniest people I have ever known.



well that is what is important....  grab that rest woman and be ready for work... in less than 80 days you are on your way back to the world..

    here I am planning about December I dont even have a place to stay    Oh well.. worst come to worst... I will be at the parking lot napping...


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> well the offer always stands.. if ever you are in my neighborhood just give me a buzz...



Wish I would have known you back in June when I flew into Philly and waited over an hour for ground transportation....calls "Timmy, HELP!!!!!".


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Wish I would have known you back in June when I flew into Philly and waited over an hour for ground transportation....calls "Timmy, HELP!!!!!".



well you just have to come to Mouseland in December !!!!!!  C'mon...c'mon...c'mon !!!!

and what happend to your transpo back in June ??? did you fly in or drove????  and where in Philly did you stay ???


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> well you just have to come to Mouseland in December !!!!!!  C'mon...c'mon...c'mon !!!!
> 
> and what happend to your transpo back in June ??? did you fly in or drove????  and where in Philly did you stay ???



Flew in and didn't know the train came right across from where I was staying.  Stayed at the Lowes Hotel downtown, right across from the Hard Rock.  I walked one evening to the Liberty Bell to get my sightseeing done.  I waited forever for a shuttle, well over an hour....this was after a 12 hours of traveling, horrible layover in DC...I could have drove there and back in that time.  I did take the train back though so it was much easier.  

Still, would have loved to seen King of Prussia mall and Hershey!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Still, would have loved to seen King of Prussia mall and Hershey!!!



now you tell me...  I was off since Thursday... till tomorrow Sunday!! I could have taken yah to both KOP and HP .... sheessshhh...

I am about 22 minutes away from KOP abnd about 1 hour and 30 minutes to HP!!! we could have hit Dorney Park too!!!


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> now you tell me...  I was off since Thursday... till tomorrow Sunday!! I could have taken yah to both KOP and HP .... sheessshhh...
> 
> I am about 22 minutes away from KOP abnd about 1 hour and 30 minutes to HP!!! we could have hit Dorney Park too!!!



Oh, this was back in June when I was up there.  If I would have just drove, not only would I have got there sooner, I could have stopped at all those places and STILL got there sooner.  

Then I could have had dinner with a friend...geez, who knew.


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Oh, this was back in June when I was up there.  If I would have just drove, not only would I have got there sooner, I could have stopped at all those places and STILL got there sooner.
> 
> Then I could have had dinner with a friend...geez, who knew.



well there is always a next time !!!!  

So are you coming to do a December trip with us ??????  C'mon...C'mon...C'mon... !!!!


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> well there is always a next time !!!!
> 
> So are you coming to do a December trip with us ??????  C'mon...C'mon...C'mon... !!!!



Sigh, can't...going to Vegas over Thanksgiving.  But thanks for the invite and we'll all be down next September as well.


----------



## dismem98

black562 said:


> Too tired to notice?  Are you kidding me, you were way hyper, running on caffine.  I thought it was great and that's how I'll remember Timmy, the crazy one jumping and running all over the place!!!
> 
> Great meeting you...




Hey Joe,

Reminds me of a night at DTD and Ghirardelli's''' with you......  

Too much fun and hey still will send you pic of my drawing from Holt.  Good times.

Patty


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Sigh, can't...going to Vegas over Thanksgiving.  But thanks for the invite and we'll all be down next September as well.



Butr thats November... I am talking about December


----------



## black562

dismem98 said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Reminds me of a night at DTD and Ghirardelli's''' with you......
> 
> Too much fun and hey still will send you pic of my drawing from Holt.  Good times.
> 
> Patty



Yes, it was much fun.  Just for the record, when I'm on a sugar high, I mimic the group...if the group is having fun, I have fun too.  If I'm just sitting home eating sugar, I'm pretty mellow.  But, I much prefer the group, everyone laughing and carrying on, it was fun.  We'll have to do that again sometime.

Note:  I still have the hat pictures, they're a riot!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

dismem98 said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Reminds me of a night at DTD and Ghirardelli's''' with you......
> 
> Too much fun and hey still will send you pic of my drawing from Holt.  Good times.
> 
> Patty



Do you mean I have found a twin in Joe ??? Awesome !!!!!!!!!  I am not the only crazy one....


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> Butr thats November... I am talking about December



Sigh, where do y'all get your money....and vacation time...LOL.


----------



## dismem98

Dec is going to be fun with so many going...

Will be interesting to run into some...

Joe, just do it.  Make plans for Dec!!


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> Do you mean I have found a twin in Joe ??? Awesome !!!!!!!!!  I am not the only crazy one....



No your not.  When I'm with a fun bunch and get a ton of sugar-induced energy, I get crazy...you'd think I was drunk.  We had such a fun time and Joe let his hair down, it was great!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Sigh, where do y'all get your money....and vacation time...LOL.



vacation time... at work.... money ?? have to work ...


----------



## ANTSS2001

dismem98 said:


> Dec is going to be fun with so many going...
> 
> Will be interesting to run into some...
> 
> Joe, just do it.  Make plans for Dec!!



Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just do it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dismem98

black562 said:


> Sigh, where do y'all get your money....and vacation time...LOL.




Work to take the time off....lol


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just do it !!!!!!!!!



Mommy, help....getting ganged up on!!!

Just kidding, sigh, all I want is a Dole Whip and an Orange Slushy.


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> *No your not.*  When I'm with a fun bunch and get a ton of sugar-induced energy, I get crazy...you'd think I was drunk.  We had such a fun time and Joe let his hair down, it was great!!!



so are you trying to tell me I am crazier than you ???


----------



## dismem98

black562 said:


> Sigh, where do y'all get your money....and vacation time...LOL.




Should really save the money and not go............

Oh silly me....  

Life is too short....never know  so enjoy


----------



## ANTSS2001

dismem98 said:


> Should really save the money and not go............
> 
> Oh silly me....
> 
> Life is too short....never know  so enjoy




when are you dates for Dec. dismem98 ???


----------



## dismem98

black562 said:


> Mommy, help....getting ganged up on!!!
> 
> Just kidding, sigh, all I want is a Dole Whip and an Orange Slushy.




Me too, talked to Darcya nd Tom earlier and they were at MK......no fair

Alomost went this weekend, but did the big girl thing and worked.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Mommy, help....getting ganged up on!!!
> 
> Just kidding, sigh, all I want is a Dole Whip and an Orange Slushy.



I can pass the orange slushy... but def'ly will not give up on Dole whip


----------



## dismem98

ANTSS2001 said:


> when are you dates for Dec. dismem98 ???



Dec 6th - 15th...but like you needing a room ressie.

On the wait list for DVC and last year got great ones at the last minute.  Hoping for the same.


----------



## ANTSS2001

but kungalush on the other hand... "sigh"


----------



## ANTSS2001

dismem98 said:


> Dec 6th - 15th...but like you needing a room ressie.
> 
> On the wait list for DVC and last year got great ones at the last minute.  Hoping for the same.




 we have basically a mirror image of dates... awesome... I fly out the 14th... and yup... hoping for that wait list to come through ... which resort did you have yourself waitlisted.... I was hoping for AKL so less points  so I can squeeze in another trip in January.. but right now.. whatever opens I will be the happiest... I dont like plan B..... DTD hotels


----------



## dismem98

Totally forgot tomention..........

I want a dole whip and several orange slushies...........

NOW.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Joe's quiet... ar e you plotting your December trip already ????


----------



## dismem98

ANTSS2001 said:


> we have basically a mirror image of dates... awesome... I fly out the 14th... and yup... hoping for that wait list to come through ... which resort did you have yourself waitlisted.... I was hoping for AKL so less points  so I can squeeze in another trip in January.. but right now.. whatever opens I will be the happiest... I dont like plan B..... DTD hotels





Wait listed all with a studio or 1 bedroom

Really prefer  Epcot resorts and willing to book cash if need be.    Time will tell


----------



## dismem98

Oh, wish BLT was open...bought into that last week.

Can't wait...


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> Joe's quiet... ar e you plotting your December trip already ????



Oh, I'm never THAT quiet, always lurking.

No I wasn't saying you're crazier than me, that's probably hard to do.  Now just imagine if I would have been on my sugar high at the point where I met you that night...woo hoo.  We would have cleared the pool deck that's for sure.


----------



## ANTSS2001

dismem98 said:


> Oh, wish BLT was open...bought into that last week.
> 
> Can't wait...



"sigh" no more buying point for the next few years..,  unless I win the lotto... so thats why I spread points and Pop to satisfy the need to go to Mouseland...



black562 said:


> Oh, I'm never THAT quiet, always lurking.
> 
> No I wasn't saying you're crazier than me, that's probably hard to do.  Now just imagine if I would have been on my sugar high at the point where I met you that night...woo hoo.  We would have cleared the pool deck that's for sure.



Thank God...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well everyone, Tom, Tracy, Robin and I did have a very nice time at the world.  Lots of firsts. . .let me see.  First time at food and wine for me.  First time to see Festival of the Lion King for me and Tom, First time at Nemo for Tom, first time seeing American Adventure and the movie at the French Pavillion for me.  It was a great week and I got to hang with some old friends and an awesome new friend who keeps a similar schedule.  

I gotta go, Tom needs his beauty rest as he has an early flight in the morning.  I still have one more day.  Meeting up with Disney Deb and going to the Halloween party will be so much fun. . .


----------



## black562

I did enjoy the random video and pictures that I got the week after I got home.  Kept some of the magic going at least!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Well everyone, Tom, Tracy, Robin and I did have a very nice time at the world.  Lots of firsts. . .let me see.  First time at food and wine for me.  First time to see Festival of the Lion King for me and Tom, First time at Nemo for Tom, first time seeing American Adventure and the movie at the French Pavillion for me.  It was a great week and I got to hang with some old friends and an awesome new friend who keeps a similar schedule.
> 
> I gotta go, Tom needs his beauty rest as he has an early flight in the morning.  I still have one more day.  Meeting up with Disney Deb and going to the Halloween party will be so much fun. . .




"sigh" how lucky they are.....

 "dreaming of macadamia nut chicken" by wolfgang express....


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> I did enjoy the random video and pictures that I got the week after I got home.  Kept some of the magic going at least!!!



No!!!!!!!!  it is torture for me... a few of the pop tarts are still there and a few just landed today!!!  what do I get ???????????  A picture of the kitchen sink at lunch time    not fair!!!!!!!


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> No!!!!!!!!  it is torture for me... a few of the pop tarts are still there and a few just landed today!!!  what do I get ???????????  A picture of the kitchen sink at lunch time    not fair!!!!!!!



Its ok Timmy, sing with me....

dun ddd dun ddd dun dun dun dun, Marching along we're adventurers.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Its ok Timmy, sing with me....
> 
> dun ddd dun ddd dun dun dun dun, Marching along we're adventurers.....




  

"grabbing vicodin and gin and tonic" for pain    

Whew!!!! it is going to be Ok.. it is going to be Ok.... breath in.... breath out....



Hmmm you were saying Joe ????????????


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> "grabbing vicodin and gin and tonic" for pain
> 
> Whew!!!! it is going to be Ok.. it is going to be Ok.... breath in.... breath out....
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm you were saying Joe ????????????


----------



## libertybell7

dismem98 said:


> Totally forgot tomention..........
> 
> I want a dole whip and several orange slushies...........
> 
> NOW.....



OK Patty...But whos turn is it to buy?...
And to answer an earlier question, Yes I do miss our chats...


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


>


Noooooooooooooo  

I am sure going to miss the Colonel !!!!


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> Noooooooooooooo
> 
> I am sure going to miss the Colonel !!!!








GIN AND TONIC...GIN....AND TONIC!!!!!

Drop your drawers drop your drawers, I'll drop mine if you drop yours....


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> GIN AND TONIC...GIN....AND TONIC!!!!!
> 
> Drop your drawers drop your drawers, I'll drop mine if you drop yours....



    not enough Gin to do it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dismem98

libertybell7 said:


> OK Patty...But whos turn is it to buy?...
> And to answer an earlier question, Yes I do miss our chats...





SHAWN..........

Not sure who's turn, but I'll get this round!!

Heard you and Jill had an awesome trip... 

Going again maybe in Oct and for sure in Dec.

There are some I'm sure I won't run into.......oh so sad

You and JIll should try to come in Dec even for a few days.  Leo will be there.  He'll get a round too...


----------



## libertybell7

dismem98 said:


> SHAWN..........
> 
> Not sure who's turn, but I'll get this round!!
> 
> Heard you and Jill had an awesome trip...
> 
> Going again maybe in Oct and for sure in Dec.
> 
> There are some I'm sure I won't run into.......oh so sad
> 
> You and JIll should try to come in Dec even for a few days.  Leo will be there.  He'll get a round too...




Believe me we will try to be there...
It stinks that everyone will not be able to attend this trip though...Maybe next time...


----------



## black562

I think I ran Timmy off....she's crying now over the Colonel....


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> Believe me we will try to be there...
> It stinks that everyone will not be able to attend this trip though...Maybe next time...



By the way, I love your location...very sweet


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> By the way, I love your location...very sweet



Thank's...It's quite a change from where I come from...But its nice to be here for sure...


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's...It's quite a change from where I come from...But its nice to be here for sure...



Where exactly is "here" by the way?  I take it you're originally from Philly?


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> Where exactly is "here" by the way?  I take it you're originally from Philly?




No man....Im from MA...And here is Toledo Ohio....


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> No man....Im from MA...And here is Toledo Ohio....



Ah, well not too far from here.  Huntington West Virginia, about 6 hours or so!!


----------



## dismem98

Hey Joe,

You will love Shawn and Jill.....

So nice and so real and so much fun..

We all had a blast and more to come soon I hope..


----------



## black562

dismem98 said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> You will love Shawn and Jill.....
> 
> So nice and so real and so much fun..
> 
> We all had a blast and more to come soon I hope..



Don't look at me...I'm only here for the Orange Slushies....move along folks, nothing to see here people, nothing to see, move along.


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> Ah, well not too far from here.  Huntington West Virginia, about 6 hours or so!!



Is that as in how the crow flys?...


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> Is that as in how the crow flys?...



No, driving...head up 35 to Cincy and pick up 75 from there?


----------



## Mrsduck101

dismem98 said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> You will love Shawn and Jill.....
> 
> So nice and so real and so much fun..
> 
> We all had a blast and more to come soon I hope..



Patty!


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> No, driving...head up 35 to Cincy and pick up 75 from there?



Ahh I get you...We went through there on our way back home...Btw when we went through there was no power....Kinda sucks when we needed gas...


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> Ahh I get you...We went through there on our way back home...Btw when we went through there was no power....Kinda sucks when we needed gas...



No power huh, interesting.  Its midnight and the night is young, time for a little sugar to start my evening!!!

And where is Timmy?  And why is the Rum gone?


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> No power huh, interesting.  Its midnight and the night is young, time for a little sugar to start my evening!!!
> 
> And where is Timmy?  And why is the Rum gone?



It was right after Ike went through the area....

I dont know where timmy is, But I do know where the rum went...


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> It was right after Ike went through the area....
> 
> I dont know where timmy is, But I do know where the rum went...



...and I know where the Orange Slushies went, so I guess we're good to go.

Common folks, everyone asleep already, geez....Saturday night people!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> But I do know where the rum went...



 

Well, I never..... 

It was good by the way


----------



## black562

Mrsduck101 said:


> Well, I never.....
> 
> It was good by the way



Hi Duckie...did you make the rum gone?

How are things with you?  I hear you had a great trip!!!


----------



## black562

Here it is folks, my video of Pleasure Island Memories from 1995 when it was hopping....wow, brings back memories.






Be sure to have a hanky handy to catch those tears!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

black562 said:


> Hi Duckie...did you make the rum gone?
> 
> How are things with you?  I hear you had a great trip!!!



We did! My youngest is 3, 4 next month, and even though he's been several times everything was new again to him. He was tall enough to ride Splash, Big Thunder, Soarin', and Test Track for the first time, which he loved. It was great to watch it all through his eyes, even though he was in true 'monkey' form sometimes and had his moments.

And yes I drank all the rum. Shawn says I don't share very well


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> Here it is folks, my video of Pleasure Island Memories from 1995 when it was hopping....wow, brings back memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to have a hanky handy to catch those tears!!!



I love that song...Here in my car I can lock all my doors....


----------



## black562

Well, looks like everyone has drifted away.  Lightweights, I mean its only, what....nearly 2am!!!


----------



## sand2270

I'm here...I just returned from beer fest.  let's just say I am feeling quite good.  LOL


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I'm here...I just returned from beer fest.  let's just say I am feeling quite good.  LOL



Yeah but it isn't that late where you are.

Sigh, maybe Timmy will ship me some of her cake....umm, yea Timmy, I want you to be my Mom too!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Yeah but it isn't that late where you are.
> 
> Sigh, maybe Timmy will ship me some of her cake....umm, yea Timmy, I want you to be my Mom too!!!



so does that make us brother and sister??

Mom...Joe is touching me!!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Well, looks like everyone has drifted away.  Lightweights, I mean its only, what....nearly 2am!!!



and i am anything but a lightweight...just wait for Vegas...shots all around!!!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> and i am anything but a lightweight...just wait for Vegas...shots all around!!!



No shots...you're not allowed.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> No shots...you're not allowed.



oh i forgot   shots make Amy not feel so well the next day.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> oh i forgot   shots make Amy not feel so well the next day.



Yes...we don't need any Amy looking like


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Yes...we don't need any Amy looking like




Amy sick in her bed all day in Vegas is no fun.

Keep the shots away from me.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Let me just say this about that...um...I would say..um...nope...not goin ta do it..better safe than sorry y'all..





ANTSS2001 said:


> didnt mean to scare yah...  I just had a buy one get one coupon for espresso prior to meeting you at VA Store...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to tell me something ?????





tawasdave said:


> Um nope...sumpin about Ang..tee hee



  Gosh, I have to run out for the night and I come back to find Randy telling tales...OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am not certain I should read the rest of this thread...and Timmy all I have to say is I am innocent and I do not have a clue what Randy is talking about!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Gosh, I have to run out for the night and I come back to find Randy telling tales...OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hmmmmmm so now you decided to show up!!!!  Well Woman!!!  I hope you had a wonderful time while I stand alone trying to be the Soldier of Fortune.... eeekkkkkkkkkk    Dont ask me what that meant... I dont know either I just woke up... get ready and need to make 150 cupcakes    Ok .. why did I say I am going to do this ???????  Why!!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hmmmmmm so now you decided to show up!!!!  Well Woman!!!  I hope you had a wonderful time while I stand alone trying to be the Soldier of Fortune.... eeekkkkkkkkkk    Dont ask me what that meant... I dont know either I just woke up... get ready and need to make 150 cupcakes    Ok .. why did I say I am going to do this ???????  Why!!!!



Hmmm Timmy making cupcakes....yet another sugar high and yes I just got back in...sorry I couldnt respond more to your texts but....well you know... 

Glad to see Robin and Tracy are back home. (((HUGS)))

Have a wonderful day, I have a lot to do this morning that I was planning on doing last night before I got "sidetracked"


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Yeah but it isn't that late where you are.
> 
> Sigh, maybe Timmy will ship me some of her cake....umm, yea Timmy, I want you to be my Mom too!!!




sorry Joe with the price of gas and the lack of it.. I can only afford one potty trained child!!!


sand2270 said:


> Mom...Joe is touching me!!!!



and as for Joe touching you!!!!!!!!!  My dear child... did I not show you how to use a baseball bat ?????


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Hmmm Timmy making cupcakes....yet another sugar hightand yes I just got back in...sorry I couldnt respond more to your texts but....well you know...
> 
> "sidetracked"



sidetracked my sssschmooooo!!!  well atleast one of us had fun!!!!!  

Still a gloomy Sunday....    

Goodluck with your chores!!!!!!!!!!

"heavy sigh" 68 more days till I get to go on vaca..... 

Are we still on  for the 11th at San Pablos?????


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Timmy Timmy, you crazy caffinated girl you!!!
> 
> And no, unlike Sha, I didn't get to experience the decaffinated Timmy, but that's ok.



I was so prepared for the caffinated version too! It was not a disappointment to meet her though in any way, she is fun  and how could you not love Timmy?! 

I am glad you cleared up something I read in a post Joe.  

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well today! Lots to do today around here but no worries! And planning to keep supporting the economy and Disney with my trips


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> I was so prepared for the caffinated version too! It was not a disappointment to meet her though in any way, she is fun  and how could you not love Timmy?!
> 
> I am glad you cleared up something I read in a post Joe.



Sha!!!!!!!!!   what part did he get to clear... that I was a bonifide crazy peep    


     Thanks alot Joe !!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha!!!!!!!!!   what part did he get to clear... that I was a bonifide crazy peep
> 
> 
> Thanks alot Joe !!!!!!!!




    you are so not crazy, you are an adoreable friend


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> you are so not crazy, you are an adoreable friend



making a mental note....

if Joe is around... no coffee for me... check...

if Sha is around... no alcohol for me... check...

if Ange is around... hmmm now that is debatable !!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> making a mental note....
> 
> if Joe is around... no coffee for me... check...
> 
> if Sha is around... no alcohol for me... check...
> 
> if Ange is around... hmmm now that is debatable !!!!!!!!



If Angy is around then anything goes  as long as you are not mean to my friends as I am kind of protective of them   and btw to clear up Randys posts not sure you were around when he and I were "together" but there are pics of us at WDW on myspace as well as the pics of when I went to Michigan to see him so feel free to check them out   We still love and adore one another (hahah) but we had teased saying we were engaged and ended up having to clear that one up with our true friends but they all understood   Just goes to show that with us things were not as everyone thought they were, and it all boiled down to the fact that he and I like to joke around too much. But it was all ok , we couldnt continue to let our friends believe our joke although I kept on telling everyone repeatedly we were getting married on April Fools Day. Its the magic of the Disboards and some have made honest love connections here which is awesome...and the rest of us have made lifelong friendships. Distance plays a big role in why sometimes things just dont work and neitehr Randy nor I could relocate so it is what it is.... As you can see he still  me tho  brat that he is   I just dont want any newbies to misunderstand our posts, we still like to joke around too much....


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> If Angy is around then anything goes  as long as you are not mean to my friends as I am kind *of protective of them*
> 
> 
> 
> and btw to clear up Randys posts not sure you were around when he and I were "together" but there are pics of us at WDW on myspace as well as the pics of when I went to Michigan to see him so feel free to check them out   We still love and adore one another (hahah) but we had teased saying we were engaged and ended up having to clear that one up with our true friends but they all understood



as I recall.. "Oh wise One" did say that is how supposed to be... you protect those who are dear to you...





and about the love part...

It is better to have love than have relocated and not have love at all...  

Hmmm Ok.. I was trying to make it Dis oriented...  I think I was the one who got disoriented... but you know what I mean...   


more power to those who have success in love and hopefully the pixidust: gets my way before my feet lay both flat in the ground


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> as I recall.. "Oh wise One" did say that is how supposed to be... you protect those who are dear to you...
> 
> and about the love part...
> 
> It is better to have love than have relocated and not have love at all...
> 
> Hmmm Ok.. I was trying to make it Dis oriented...  I think I was the one who got disoriented... but you know what I mean...



Well....I will with hold my opinion on the whole love deal...kind of goes along with crushes and being in "lost" but to keep it Dis-oriented here I will say I am in Love with Mickey Mouse but woe is me I cannot relocate for the love of the mouse either, so I will just have to share my pictures of me and my longdistance love in the moments that I get to see him....(and ignore the commonsense that my son tells me about who is actually in what he says is a costume) See thats part of the Magic of Disney that we all have been caught up in, believing the fairy tale and I for one choose to believe it and nothing Mr Smarty Pants son can say will prove to me otherwise unless he posts a pic to prove me wrong.


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Well....I will with hold my opinion on the whole love deal...kind of goes along with crushes and being in "lost" but to keep it Dis-oriented here I will say I am in Love with Mickey Mouse but woe is me I cannot relocate for the love of the mouse either, so I will just have to share my pictures of me and my longdistance love in the moments that I get to see him....(and ignore the commonsense that my son tells me about who is actually in what he says is a costume) See thats part of the Magic of Disney that we all have been caught up in, believing the fairy tale and I for one choose to believe it and nothing Mr Smarty Pants son can say will prove to me otherwise unless he posts a pic to prove me wrong.



then I suggest never and I mean never.. which I truly practice and reminds my self to this day... never do the KTTK you might see who the real mouse is and I dont think that I will be able to handle that if that ever happens!!!  

and am just thankful that this recent trip.. I met alot of diser wo loves to take pics... I haver collected about 100 pics from dis friends alone... isnt life Grand   !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> then I suggest never and I mean never.. which I truly practice and reminds my self to this day... never do the KTTK you might see who the real mouse is and I dont think that I will be able to handle that if that ever happens!!!
> 
> and am just thankful that this recent trip.. I met alot of diser wo loves to take pics... I haver collected about 100 pics from dis friends alone... isnt life Grand   !!!!!!!!!!!



Yes it is and as you can see from myspace I take pics of every important events, especially trips to WDW. I have pics of Gs first time there, then me and G with marie there , pics of the May dismeet. Some people are not big picture takers and never post a pic but those of us who are love those memories of our special occassions.... G and I was discussing yesterday how before the dismeet I never took pics of food and drinks now we do it all the time....and wow have you looked at any of the wonderful pics in the details trip forum pic thread, they are awesome!As for seeing who the real mouse is, I think I will prefer to stay ignorant as sometimes ignorance is bliss. In my heart he exists and thats all that matters


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> as I recall.. "Oh wise One" did say that is how supposed to be... you protect those who are dear to you...
> 
> 
> more power to those who have success in love and hopefully the pixidust: gets my way before my feet lay both flat in the ground



There are a lot of special people on this board who deserve to have the ixiedust: work its magic on them and I hope that one day it lands on you


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha!!!!!!!!!   what part did he get to clear... that I was a bonifide crazy peep
> 
> 
> Thanks alot Joe !!!!!!!!



LMAO!! not about you sweetie... not about anyone for that matter   You would never be considered crazy!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Sunday everyone!

I made it back from the World in one piece, with plenty of pictures, enough belly laughs to put off an ab workout for months (you know the feeling when you are laughing so hard it feels like 1000 sit-ups the next day), and the best memories.  It was one of those trips where we could just savor the moments and every once in awhile get that "everything is right in the world" feeling 

It was awesome to see my long lost Cali girl Darcy again and to finally meet Tom, who kept us entertained the whole trip with sudden dance moves and his fun loving nature... And I can't imagine a better trip than one with Tracy right now--we just seem to always have a great time.

So enough ramble for now, but I will be working on the trip report and gathering all the interesting (aka incriminating) pics to post.  



acm563 said:


> Glad to see Robin and Tracy are back home. (((HUGS)))



Angy!!! It was so much fun giving you updates! I think you got the first pics ever of the Little Tom towel man that night...lol  I'm going to need your trip updates in the future to keep my pixie dust levels up  lol


----------



## acm563

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> I made it back from the World in one piece, with plenty of pictures, enough belly laughs to put off an ab workout for months (you know the feeling when you are laughing so hard it feels like 1000 sit-ups the next day), and the best memories.  It was one of those trips where we could just savor the moments and every once in awhile get that "everything is right in the world" feeling
> 
> It was awesome to see my long lost Cali girl Darcy again and to finally meet Tom, who kept us entertained the whole trip with sudden dance moves and his fun loving nature... And I can't imagine a better trip than one with Tracy right now--we just seem to always have a great time.
> 
> So enough ramble for now, but I will be working on the trip report and gathering all the interesting (aka incriminating) pics to post.
> 
> 
> 
> Angy!!! It was so much fun giving you updates! I think you got the first pics ever of the Little Tom towel man that night...lol  I'm going to need your trip updates in the future to keep my pixie dust levels up  lol


I loved my Little Tom the Towel Man pics...hahahahah and I just wish Trayc had read her email earlier on...Now that I have your number you will be "spammed" with pics in a couple of weeks. Thanks for letting me be a part of your trip it was fun


----------



## black562

acm563 said:


> Its the magic of the Disboards and some have made honest love connections here which is awesome...and the rest of us have made lifelong friendships.



Ya know, I've noticed that there has been many love connections made right here on the boards and I too think that's awesome.  This is a place of people who have many of the same likes, and one in particular...the love of Disney.  I think its great when people make a connection, magical if you will...and, as you know, people find love in the strangest of places.  I've known people who actually met while at Disney World, now just imagine how sweet that would be!!!  

To all those who have found love....here's to you!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Hey Joe...
Your pictures and youtube links are great...I enjoyed looking at all of them...


----------



## cdn ears

OK I know that I haven't been around in awhile, but I did a post about an hour ago and it went off into la la land.

Catching up on the past pages took awhile (it seems that this is becoming our lost chat facility) and if we keep going at this rate it willl be time for part 3 soon.

Glad everyones trips went well, or at least the parts that could be remembered.

Cait - FYI 119 days, 12 hours and 15 minutes until I'm on the Boardwalk, and no I haven't packed yet.


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> OK I know that I haven't been around in awhile, but I did a post about an hour ago and it went off into la la land.
> 
> Catching up on the past pages took awhile (it seems that this is becoming our lost chat facility) and if we keep going at this rate it willl be time for part 3 soon.
> 
> Glad everyones trips went well, or at least the parts that could be remembered.
> 
> Cait - FYI 119 days, 12 hours and 15 minutes until I'm on the Boardwalk, and no I haven't packed yet.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Hello all!  I'm terrible at keeping up with what' sgoing on.  Sounds like everyone is having a good time. 

I am currently waiting on a turkey to cook.  I've never cooked one before and it's taking forever!


----------



## acm563

Costumesaremylife said:


> Hello all!  I'm terrible at keeping up with what' sgoing on.  Sounds like everyone is having a good time.
> 
> I am currently waiting on a turkey to cook.  I've never cooked one before and it's taking forever!


 Hi  and every turkey I have ever cooked has taken me 4 hours but I normally buy a large bird.... (I started to say big bird but that made me think of Sesame Street ) I remember the first time I went to my brothers house for Thanksgiving, they were young, recently married and the wife forgot to take the bag of "innards" out....  Enjoy your turkey dinner 
and if you ever get a chance to try a deep fried turkey go for it, they take less time and are delicious....


----------



## Sha

Costumesaremylife said:


> Hello all!  I'm terrible at keeping up with what' sgoing on.  Sounds like everyone is having a good time.
> 
> I am currently waiting on a turkey to cook.  I've never cooked one before and it's taking forever!



Hey You!!! Things are absolutely awesome for me! How are you doing??? You are not terrible for not keeping up at all! Am sure the turkey will turn out fine


----------



## black562

Too hard to keep up with us when we're on a roll.  We did around 6 pages last night just rambling, but that's ok...we had fun.


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> I'm here...I just returned from beer fest.  let's just say I am feeling quite good.  LOL




I bet you are, Amy!  I am looking forward to my next one, which is over Halloween weekend here in NYC.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> I bet you are, Amy!  I am looking forward to my next one, which is over Halloween weekend here in NYC.



Hey I have some beer goodies for you.  There weren't a lot of freebies...or they were all gone by the time I got to the booths...but I did grab what I could for you.  I will get everything in the mail this week!


----------



## ahoff

Costumesaremylife said:


> I am currently waiting on a turkey to cook.  I've never cooked one before and it's taking forever!




Speaking of turkey (not the ones running for office) I am looking forward to our scout troop's turkey cookout, where we cook turkeys in a trash can.  I know it sounds kind gross, perhaps, but it is some of the best turkey I have had.  I even offered to cook it that way for Thanksgiving a few years ago, but the ex wouldn't hear of it, something about what the neighbors would say.  And only 10 minutes a pound to cook.


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Too hard to keep up with us when we're on a roll.  We did around 6 pages last night just rambling, but that's ok...we had fun.



and it is that comradery  that makes this thread so much fun


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Speaking of turkey (not the ones running for office) I am looking forward to our scout troop's turkey cookout, where we cook turkeys in a trash can.  I know it sounds kind gross, perhaps, but it is some of the best turkey I have had.  I even offered to cook it that way for Thanksgiving a few years ago, but the ex wouldn't hear of it, something about what the neighbors would say.  And only 10 minutes a pound to cook.



Hmmm you need to email me that idea...as I have never heard of cooking turkeys in a trash can....interesting....................


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> If Angy is around then anything goes  as long as you are not mean to my friends as I am kind of protective of them   and btw to clear up Randys posts not sure you were around when he and I were "together" but there are pics of us at WDW on myspace as well as the pics of when I went to Michigan to see him so feel free to check them out   We still love and adore one another (hahah) but we had teased saying we were engaged and ended up having to clear that one up with our true friends but they all understood   Just goes to show that with us things were not as everyone thought they were, and it all boiled down to the fact that he and I like to joke around too much. But it was all ok , we couldnt continue to let our friends believe our joke although I kept on telling everyone repeatedly we were getting married on April Fools Day. Its the magic of the Disboards and some have made honest love connections here which is awesome...and the rest of us have made lifelong friendships. Distance plays a big role in why sometimes things just dont work and neitehr Randy nor I could relocate so it is what it is.... As you can see he still  me tho  brat that he is   I just dont want any newbies to misunderstand our posts, we still like to joke around too much....



Brat?...BRAT?...who Moi?..No way babe....you know me..innocent as the day I was born...and twice as sweet...


----------



## ahoff

So, looks like today is a do or die day for either the Mets or Brewers.  Unless they both win or loose, then tomorrow is.  I think that is what I read today in the papers, I am more interested in what is happening in Memphis today.


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> Hey I have some beer goodies for you.  There weren't a lot of freebies...or they were all gone by the time I got to the booths...but I did grab what I could for you.  I will get everything in the mail this week!



Cool!  Can't wait, this will complete my collage!

So, with everyone logged on here, is this the new version of chat?


----------



## black562

ahoff said:


> Cool!  Can't wait, this will complete my collage!
> 
> So, with everyone logged on here, is this the new version of chat?



Oh you have NO IDEA...I think we can make this go even faster than the chat.


----------



## ahoff

acm563 said:


> Hmmm you need to email me that idea...as I have never heard of cooking turkeys in a trash can....interesting....................




I will send more details later, but basically you take a turkey and season it, impale it on a steel pipe (we also place a bundt pan under it to catch the drippings) and then put a new (or one only used for this purpose) metal trash can (I think 30 gallon) over it.  Then pile charcoal  (that is already ready for use, meaning it is has been lit previously) on the top and around the base.  And leave it for 10 minutes per pound.

I will send you pictures of it somehow....


----------



## ahoff

black562 said:


> Oh you have NO IDEA...I think we can make this go even faster than the chat.




Well, it really builds up the page count, doesn't it?


----------



## black562

ahoff said:


> I will send more details later, but basically you take a turkey and season it, impale it on a steel pipe (we also place a bundt pan under it to catch the drippings) and then put a new (or one only used for this purpose) metal trash can (I think 30 gallon) over it.  Then pile charcoal  (that is already ready for use, meaning it is has been lit previously) on the top and around the base.  And leave it for 10 minutes per pound.
> 
> I will send you pictures of it somehow....



So you're saying you shove a steel pipe up its....OH MY, NEVERMIND!!!!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Brat?...BRAT?...who Moi?..No way babe....you know me..innocent as the day I was born...and twice as sweet...


Well it is nice to see that with you all things are constant  and yes you are twice as sweet as you are innocent but thats not saying much 
(just joking, I know you are a sweetie but you are NOT innocent at all)


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> So you're saying you shove a steel pipe up its....OH MY, NEVERMIND!!!!



New meaning of "goosing" something   and if I could find the picture I have an interesting picture of a poor bird that ended up looking quite indecent because the leg tie didnt stay on and.....oh well it wasnt a modest sight is all I have to say and I would have never thought a bird could be indecent


----------



## ANTSS2001

kitchen cleaned.. cakes and cupcake delivered    



black562 said:


> Oh you have NO IDEA...I think we can make this go even faster than the chat.



I dont know what you are talking about... 



acm563 said:


> Well it is nice to see that with you all things are constant  and yes you are twice as sweet as you are innocent but thats not saying much
> (just joking, I know you are a sweetie but you are NOT innocent at all)



You two !!! if you keep on carrying this banter... I might as well just wear my Ipod if I am around you two!!!    

But neighbor Randy.. I am ohhh so looking forward to meet you in December.... you got cash ???? 



acm563 said:


> New meaning of "goosing" something   and if I could find the picture I have an interesting picture of a poor bird that ended up looking quite indecent because the leg tie didnt stay on and.....oh well it wasnt a modest sight is all I have to say and I would have never thought a bird could be indecent



Oh No!!! Big Bird on Rated R shows now ???????


----------



## ahoff

black562 said:


> So you're saying you shove a steel pipe up its....OH MY, NEVERMIND!!!!




Yeah, that is pretty much it.  Plus we also put a Tee fitting on the end so the turkey doesn't slide right down as it cooks.  Another benefit of the bundt pan.


So, if anyone watches 60 minutes, tonight one of the segmants will be on the LHC over in Switzerland.


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> kitchen cleaned.. cakes and cupcake delivered



Delivered...Timmy, I think you got the wrong house.  I just checked the door and there's nothing out there   NOW what am I gonna do


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Delivered...Timmy, I think you got the wrong house.  I just checked the door and there's nothing out there   NOW what am I gonna do




Hmm, I am thinking she sent them to Randy, you do know hes been asking for bags of candy................


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> kitchen cleaned.. cakes and cupcake delivered
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what you are talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> You two !!! if you keep on carrying this banter... I might as well just wear my Ipod if I am around you two!!!
> 
> But neighbor Randy.. I am ohhh so looking forward to meet you in December.... you got cash ????
> 
> 
> 
> Oh No!!! Big Bird on Rated R shows now ???????



Now Timmy, dont go believing everything Ms Carrie told you about me and Randy 
and as for Big Bird Rated...yea, there's not many things that make me blush but this bird did until I retied her legs together..or was it a Tom Turkey...hmmm....well anyway, I had to retie "its" legs together to keep it decent on the dining room table


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Delivered...Timmy, I think you got the wrong house.  I just checked the door and there's nothing out there   NOW what am I gonna do



sorry Joe.. delivered it at the local Firehouse.. they are having a bake sale... and I agreed to donate cakes and cupcakes for a favor that my nieces and nephews get to ride the big red engine sometimes  



acm563 said:


> Hmm, I am thinking she sent them to Randy, you do know hes been asking for bags of candy................



Hmmm when do you plan to mail these bag of goodies.. we usually get alot at work.. let me send some to you so he can really have some sweet tooth decay galore


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> sorry Joe.. delivered it at the local Firehouse.. they are having a bake sale... and I agreed to donate cakes and cupcakes for a favor that my nieces and nephews get to ride the big red engine sometimes



Not nice...when are you going to do some baking for your DisFriends?


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Not nice...when are you going to do some baking for your DisFriends?




On December!!!  Esp'ly for you on the very day you arrive!!!!


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> On December!!!  Esp'ly for you on the very day you arrive!!!!



Umph, yeah it figures.


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Umph, yeah it figures.



does that mean your coming ???????????????  pretty please... with lotsa icing on it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm BACCCKKKKKK!!!!!! Did you miss me? 

It appears I have 10 pages of posts to read through...is it worth my time to read them all?    

It was a great raining weekend...but I really did enjoy myself.  Even if it wasn't Disney, I still had FUN.... 

So what has everyone been up to?


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> I'm BACCCKKKKKK!!!!!! Did you miss me?
> 
> It appears I have 10 pages of posts to read through...is it worth my time to read them all?
> 
> It was a great raining weekend...but I really did enjoy myself.  Even if it wasn't Disney, I still had FUN....
> 
> So what has everyone been up to?



TT!!!!!!!!!!!!  youre back!!! thank God you're back!!!

We were.. we were on our best behaviour..  werent we??? Guys ??? hello ???  Well... 

Yes TT... I can vouch for everybody we were on our best behaviour   Esp'ly Joe !!!


----------



## Sha

Welcome back Teresa!


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yes TT... I can vouch for everybody we were on our best behaviour   Esp'ly Joe !!!



Oh no, what has Joe gone and done now that he can't behave?    Joe haven't we taught you anything?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> Dec 6th - 15th...but like you needing a room ressie.
> 
> On the wait list for DVC and last year got great ones at the last minute.  Hoping for the same.



PATTY!!!! We MUST meet up! yay! I've missed you lady!!!



nurse.darcy said:


> Well everyone, Tom, Tracy, Robin and I did have a very nice time at the world.  Lots of firsts. . .let me see.  First time at food and wine for me.  First time to see Festival of the Lion King for me and Tom, First time at Nemo for Tom, first time seeing American Adventure and the movie at the French Pavillion for me.  It was a great week and I got to hang with some old friends and an awesome new friend who keeps a similar schedule.
> 
> I gotta go, Tom needs his beauty rest as he has an early flight in the morning.  I still have one more day.  Meeting up with Disney Deb and going to the Halloween party will be so much fun. . .



Yeah, lots of great firsts. And you don't want to see Tom without his beauty sleep...lol Believe you me, it is not pretty!! LOL  



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> I made it back from the World in one piece, with plenty of pictures, enough belly laughs to put off an ab workout for months (you know the feeling when you are laughing so hard it feels like 1000 sit-ups the next day), and the best memories.  It was one of those trips where we could just savor the moments and every once in awhile get that "everything is right in the world" feeling
> 
> It was awesome to see my long lost Cali girl Darcy again and to finally meet Tom, who kept us entertained the whole trip with sudden dance moves and his fun loving nature... And I can't imagine a better trip than one with Tracy right now--we just seem to always have a great time.
> 
> So enough ramble for now, but I will be working on the trip report and gathering all the interesting (aka incriminating) pics to post.
> 
> 
> 
> Angy!!! It was so much fun giving you updates! I think you got the first pics ever of the Little Tom towel man that night...lol  I'm going to need your trip updates in the future to keep my pixie dust levels up  lol



Oh, my little Tommy, always there to take big Tommy's place when needed! LOL   And to try on my boots, and hang from the light fixtures, and get drunk and pass out in the bushes... ya know.. all stuff big Tom would do..    


Well I made it through my double relatively unscathed.  My voice is trying to return to normal, and my skin is not as bright pink as it was yesterday...lol  I miss chat too, we used to have one heck of a good time in there.


----------



## disneykip

Brewers WIN!!!  Mets LOSE!!  (Sorry Augy)


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Oh no, what has Joe gone and done now that he can't behave?    Joe haven't we taught you anything?


YAY!!! Teresa, is home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> PATTY!!!! We MUST meet up! yay! I've missed you lady!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lots of great firsts. And you don't want to see Tom without his beauty sleep...lol Believe you me, it is not pretty!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my little Tommy, always there to take big Tommy's place when needed! LOL   And to try on my boots, and hang from the light fixtures, and get drunk and pass out in the bushes... ya know.. all stuff big Tom would do..
> 
> 
> Well I made it through my double relatively unscathed.  My voice is trying to return to normal, and my skin is not as bright pink as it was yesterday...lol  I miss chat too, we used to have one heck of a good time in there.


Glad to see you made it thru your double shift...and happy to know you made such fun memories....



disneykip said:


> Brewers WIN!!!  Mets LOSE!!  (Sorry Augy)


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Brewers WIN!!!  Mets LOSE!!  (Sorry Augy)




 dont know what you are talking about but I will drink to that!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


>



Angeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... I just called southwest... to make final arrangements for my flight on the 6th!!!  And I thought that is why they called me Friday... Well !!!!!!!!!!!  They needed the morning seat for Saturday... and so they offered if I fly Friday that I get to save my one way free airfare....    Hmm shoot I really need to find a place to stay with this deal!!!!!  

You know.... DTD has a very very big parking lot!!!


----------



## disneykip

nurse.darcy said:


> Well everyone, Tom, Tracy, Robin and I did have a very nice time at the world.  Lots of firsts. . .let me see.  First time at food and wine for me.  First time to see Festival of the Lion King for me and Tom, First time at Nemo for Tom, first time seeing American Adventure and the movie at the French Pavillion for me.  It was a great week and I got to hang with some old friends and an awesome new friend who keeps a similar schedule.
> 
> I gotta go, Tom needs his beauty rest as he has an early flight in the morning.  I still have one more day.  Meeting up with Disney Deb and going to the Halloween party will be so much fun. . .



Glad to hear you had/are having a great time.  Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip.  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya everybody!! Robin and I just got home and it is back to the harsh realities of life once again! LOL
> 
> It will probably take a few days but there will be a trip report and lots of pictures soon.
> 
> It was great to see Darcy and Tom, and very briefly meet OlyWaGuy!!
> 
> OK, off to work for my 16 hour shift.. ...lol so worth it though...



Welcome back!!  The time went fast but work has been a pain so that happens.  Hope it didn't go too fast for you.  That is a long shift but glad to see you made it through.  Now time to start planning your next trip as we all do when we get back.   



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> I made it back from the World in one piece, with plenty of pictures, enough belly laughs to put off an ab workout for months (you know the feeling when you are laughing so hard it feels like 1000 sit-ups the next day), and the best memories.  It was one of those trips where we could just savor the moments and every once in awhile get that "everything is right in the world" feeling
> 
> It was awesome to see my long lost Cali girl Darcy again and to finally meet Tom, who kept us entertained the whole trip with sudden dance moves and his fun loving nature... And I can't imagine a better trip than one with Tracy right now--we just seem to always have a great time.
> 
> So enough ramble for now, but I will be working on the trip report and gathering all the interesting (aka incriminating) pics to post.
> 
> Angy!!! It was so much fun giving you updates! I think you got the first pics ever of the Little Tom towel man that night...lol  I'm going to need your trip updates in the future to keep my pixie dust levels up  lol



Sounds like you guys had a good time.  Looking forward to the recaps and pictures.  I love laughing like that.  It is a reminder the next day of how much fun you had.  

It was nice getting updates from a few that you guys were having a great time.  Always puts a smile on my face even though I don't get to be there.  




ANTSS2001 said:


> Angeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... I just called southwest... to make final arrangements for my flight on the 6th!!!  And I thought that is why they called me Friday... Well !!!!!!!!!!!  They needed the morning seat for Saturday... and so they offered if I fly Friday that I get to save my one way free airfare....    Hmm shoot I really need to find a place to stay with this deal!!!!!
> 
> You know.... DTD has a very very big parking lot!!!



Go for it Timmy!!  You will find something.  


Teresa - welcome back.  Glad you enjoyed your time away.  It sounds like you had a great night with Amy and little Amy.  

OK - back to my list of things to do!    packing, eating, etc.  

Hope everyone had a good weekend!!!


----------



## ahoff

disneykip said:


> Brewers WIN!!!  Mets LOSE!!  (Sorry Augy)




Yes, I was in the store buying a new phone, and saw the Brewers won, and the Mets were behind.  Guess I owe you a drink!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Go for it Timmy!!  You will find something.
> 
> 
> 
> OK - back to my list of things to do!    packing, eating, etc.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!!!



a big possibility.... "calling all on call at work who would want to work an extra days... go ahead.. its Xmas time.. really it is for your advantage"   

Ohhhhhhhhh  where are you going missy??? to see the Mouse ???    


and thank you for the PM/offer.. will def'ly add that to the back burner


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> a big possibility.... "calling all on call at work who would want to work an extra days... go ahead.. its Xmas time.. really it is for your advantage"
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh  where are you going missy??? to see the Mouse ???
> 
> 
> and thank you for the PM/offer.. will def'ly add that to the back burner



I already have a couple other roomies on the waiting to find out if they are going, and another if one of them can not make it. 

Am sure it will work out for you Timmy! Otherwise, someone will have to say they kidnapped you


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> a big possibility.... "calling all on call at work who would want to work an extra days... go ahead.. its Xmas time.. really it is for your advantage"
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh  where are you going missy??? to see the Mouse ???
> 
> 
> and thank you for the PM/offer.. will def'ly add that to the back burner



Yep - going to see a Mouse.  10 days!!    And I am lucky to be attending a private party at AC on Friday night.  I can't wait.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> I already have a couple other roomies on the waiting to find out if they are going, and another if one of them can not make it.
> 
> Am sure it will work out for you Timmy! Otherwise, someone will have to say they kidnapped you




Sha....    There's a few that Ange is begging to let me crash in but I truly would feel bad if I give someone sleepless nights on their vacation...      but worst come to worst... I amhappy to get in anybody's floor space  for a  nap!!!


----------



## buena vista

Hi everyone!

I'm back in Boston now after arriving in Manchester earlier this afternoon and being treated to a really nice dinner by my parents. I love them! 

I'm sure Robin has already started drafting her recaps (she was occasionally taking notes) so I won't preempt that with any details of the trip just yet, but as the others have said we all had a great time - even a little towel character that I can only imagine a well-meaning housekeeper created to adorn Robin and Tracy's room, and to whom I made the mistake of greeting with a "hey little guy" after which it would become known as "little tommy" and became something of a trip mascot. More on "him" later I'm sure. Meeting Darcy and Robin for the first time was fabulous, and seeing Tracy again and spending time with all of them there was just so much fun! I got to all 4 parks, did all the rides I wanted to do (except Toy Story which will be on the agenda for December), and even got to do a few firsts, like my first dole whip and turkey leg, Nemo and Lion King stage shows, and Dinosaur. 

Darcy was such a great roomie. Our schedules coincided nearly perfectly which made park hopping that much easier. Three rope drops in four days, and the only one we missed was the day I arrived. At each of them and at several points during the trip we would just take in our surroundings and recited what would sort of become our mantra - "well this doesn't su*k" lol. 

Anyway, I'm only sorry there weren't more of you there to meet and share in the fun. I've met several people on this and other threads now and I've had some truly wonderful experiences both here in Boston and at our collective home at the World. I'm looking forward to many many more!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm back in Boston now after arriving in Manchester earlier this afternoon and being treated to a really nice dinner by my parents. I love them!
> 
> I'm sure Robin has already started drafting her recaps (she was occasionally taking notes) so I won't preempt that with any details of the trip just yet, but as the others have said we all had a great time - even a little towel character that I can only imagine a well-meaning housekeeper created to adorn Robin and Tracy's room, and to whom I made the mistake of greeting with a "hey little guy" after which it would become known as "little tommy" and became something of a trip mascot. More on "him" later I'm sure. Meeting Darcy and Robin for the first time was fabulous, and seeing Tracy again and spending time with all of them there was just so much fun! I got to all 4 parks, did all the rides I wanted to do (except Toy Story which will be on the agenda for December), and even got to do a few firsts, like my first dole whip and turkey leg, Nemo and Lion King stage shows, and Dinosaur.
> 
> Darcy was such a great roomie. Our schedules coincided nearly perfectly which made park hopping that much easier. Three rope drops in four days, and the only one we missed was the day I arrived. At each of them and at several points during the trip we would just take in our surroundings and recited what would sort of become our mantra - "well this doesn't su*k" lol.
> 
> Anyway, I'm only sorry there weren't more of you there to meet and share in the fun. I've met several people on this and other threads now and I've had some truly wonderful experiences both here in Boston and at our collective home at the World. I'm looking forward to many many more!



Welcome home Tom!!!  You fell in love with little Tommy from the start...lol  I actually have a picture of you the first time you saw the little guy. lol I have completed downloading my pics from my camera, and am about to begin uploading them to Photobucket.  I am so glad you didn't delete ALL of my funny ones of you. lol And no, I will not post them all.. I know how touchy you are..


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha....    There's a few that Ange is begging to let me crash in but I truly would feel bad if I give someone sleepless nights on their vacation...      but worst come to worst... I amhappy to get in anybody's floor space  for a  nap!!!



Ear plugs work wonders


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah, lots of great firsts. And you don't want to see Tom without his beauty sleep...lol Believe you me, it is not pretty!! LOL
> 
> Oh, my little Tommy, always there to take big Tommy's place when needed! LOL   And to try on my boots, and hang from the light fixtures, and get drunk and pass out in the bushes... ya know.. all stuff big Tom would do..
> 
> Well I made it through my double relatively unscathed.  My voice is trying to return to normal, and my skin is not as bright pink as it was yesterday...lol  I miss chat too, we used to have one heck of a good time in there.



Geez.. this is a fine welcome back!  

Seriously, I don't know how you two did 3 straight nights at JR's.. I only did one and the lack of sleep did me in.. although I swear I picked up a bug. I've had less sleep and more to drink and haven't felt nearly that bad. Gotta admit though, I did rally. 

Glad to know you've rallied yourself and got through day one. :


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Geez.. this is a fine welcome back!
> 
> Seriously, I don't know how you two did 3 straight nights at JR's.. I only did one and the lack of sleep did me in.. although I swear I picked up a bug. I've had less sleep and more to drink and haven't felt nearly that bad. Gotta admit though, I did rally.
> 
> Glad to know you've rallied yourself and got through day one. :




All four of us partied like rock stars that one day. And I have the pics to prove it! LOL You gotta remember that you are not as young as you used to be...lol    Although Darcy probably felt the best out of the four of us that next morning!!! LOL  I am sure you just picked up a bug from one of the little germ carriers that were running around.


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Geez.. this is a fine welcome back!
> 
> Seriously, I don't know how you two did 3 straight nights at JR's.. I only did one and the lack of sleep did me in.. although I swear I picked up a bug. I've had less sleep and more to drink and haven't felt nearly that bad. Gotta admit though, I did rally.



Welcome back Tom!  Sounds like you guys had a good one.  You have some time to rest up before December!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Welcome back Teresa!



Thanks Sha, hopefully I will get to stay home until I head to Disney Oct 23..


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> All four of us partied like rock stars that one day. And I have the pics to prove it! LOL You gotta remember that you are not as young as you used to be...lol    Although Darcy probably felt the best out of the four of us that next morning!!! LOL  I am sure you just picked up a bug from one of the little germ carriers that were running around.



I think the only thing we had in common with rock stars was singing ourselves hoarse. 

I'll let Robin take a shot at describing things and then I'll comment... remember, pictures only tell part of the story. That was just a fun day all around, but it was never out of control. We just had fun .


----------



## buena vista

disneykip said:


> Welcome back Tom!  Sounds like you guys had a good one.  You have some time to rest up before December!



Thanks Kip!  

I'm actually very well rested right now. Balancing pool time and park time really makes for sound sleeping 

And I saw your team rallied to beat the cubbies in the late innings! Congrats!  

Won't be long before you're there yourself! I hope you have great weather. It really was pleasant this past week.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I think the only thing we had in common with rock stars was singing ourselves hoarse.
> 
> I'll let Robin take a shot at describing things and then I'll comment... remember, pictures only tell part of the story. That was just a fun day all around, but it was never out of control. We just had fun .



lol....well i always heard that a picture is worth a thousand words..... 
but yes, I too agree a pic only tells part of the story .............. 
and welcome back my friend (((HUGS)))


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I think the only thing we had in common with rock stars was singing ourselves hoarse.
> 
> I'll let Robin take a shot at describing things and then I'll comment... remember, pictures only tell part of the story. That was just a fun day all around, but it was never out of control. We just had fun .




Tom, babes, we are all adults and acted as such. But we had a really good time while doing so.  There was a lot of laughing, singing, eating, and magic!  Water slides, pool bar, funny DINOSAUR! pic, photo shoot at the hippie bus at AK, dinner at Bistro De Paris and watching Illuminations from our table don't even begin to sum up all of the pixie dust filled memories of our trip. hugs!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> lol....well i always heard that a picture is worth a thousand words.....
> but yes, I too agree a pic only tells part of the story ..............
> and welcome back my friend (((HUGS)))



Thanks Ang!  

A picture may be worth a thousand words, but they're not always the right words


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Tom, babes, we are all adults and acted as such. But we had a really good time while doing so.  There was a lot of laughing, singing, eating, and magic!  Water slides, pool bar, funny DINOSAUR! pic, photo shoot at the hippie bus at AK, dinner at Bistro De Paris and watching Illuminations from our table don't even begin to sum up all of the pixie dust filled memories of our trip. hugs!



well, when you put it THAT way..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Thanks Ang!
> 
> A picture may be worth a thousand words, but they're not always the right words



Oh yes sometimes they are worth a thousand laughs as well...LOL

lol Like me laughing in a lounge chair at the Beach Club hot tub at 3am...lol


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Thanks Ang!
> 
> A picture may be worth a thousand words, but they're not always the right words



Dont I know it...I have many that are always misconstrued but thats when I say " I dont explain myself, my friends understand and the rest wouldnt believe me anyway"  

The important thing is that all 4 of you had a fantastic time and came back with some wonderful memories and pictures


----------



## black562

Sigh, Timmy, girl, you're tempting me with cake....CAKE....to come in December.  NOT NICE!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh yes sometimes they are worth a thousand laughs as well...LOL
> 
> lol Like me laughing in a lounge chair at the Beach Club hot tub at 3am...lol



Nice pic  

I thought about you while I was in AZ...decided to try take a pic of myself using my cell phone camera.  It didn't look as good as yours... I guess I need to practice more.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks Sha, hopefully I will get to stay home until I head to Disney Oct 23..



Well except for the meet you have right with your people up there... better start packing though! Dont want you to get stuck without having that laundry done!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Well except for the meet you have right with your people up there... better start packing though! Dont want you to get stuck without having that laundry done!



Oh "laundry" bad word... Mel might not like it if I miss my plane because my  didn't get done.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Meet Little Tom   He was one wild guy on vacation...roflmao


----------



## ttester9612

Robin.....that pic is so adorable....thanks for sharing.


----------



## dismem98

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> PATTY!!!! We MUST meet up! yay! I've missed you lady!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AAWWWW, thanks Tracy.  Missed being with you guys this weekend. Sounded like a blast.  We will catch up for sure in Dec.  Talked to Tom last night and decided a meet with all was necessary for sure.
> 
> Let the good times roll...
> 
> Called you all had a great time!!!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Oh "laundry" bad word... Mel might not like it if I miss my plane because my  didn't get done.



LMAO or that your clothes smell if you just packed them (ewwwwwww)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> jadedbeauty14304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PATTY!!!! We MUST meet up! yay! I've missed you lady!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AAWWWW, thanks Tracy.  Missed being with you guys this weekend. Sounded like a blast.  We will catch up for sure in Dec.  Talked to Tom last night and decided a meet with all was necessary for sure.
> 
> Let the good times roll...
> 
> Called you all had a great time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!
> 
> This is me with "little Tommy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I love that little thing!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This is me with "little Tommy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I love that little thing!



LOL cute


----------



## disneykip

ttester9612 said:


> Nice pic
> 
> I thought about you while I was in AZ...decided to try take a pic of myself using my cell phone camera.  It didn't look as good as yours... I guess I need to practice more.



Yes - Tracy does have the self portrait technique mastered!!   It never works for me.


----------



## Sha

I guess we wont see CDN for the next hour.. LOL... DH season premier tonight


----------



## disneykip

buena vista said:


> Thanks Kip!
> 
> I'm actually very well rested right now. Balancing pool time and park time really makes for sound sleeping
> 
> And I saw your team rallied to beat the cubbies in the late innings! Congrats!
> 
> Won't be long before you're there yourself! I hope you have great weather. It really was pleasant this past week.



I am still so excited.  My mom was so funny because my dad went to mow the lawn after the Packers lost so she called me to share her excitement.  lol.  It was quite funny.  I can't wait for the playoffs to start.  Hopefully we will be able to pull it out all the way to the end.  Been 26 years since we have been in the playoffs/world series.  Back in the Robin Yount days.  And now he is in our bench coach again so hopefully since good karma is rubbing off.   

I know - I very excited about my trip.  Lots planned but hope to meet up with some Dis peeps.    Thanks - great weather would be nice.  

          

Figured that I should start.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> Ya know, I've noticed that there has been many love connections made right here on the boards and I too think that's awesome.  This is a place of people who have many of the same likes, and one in particular...the love of Disney.  I think its great when people make a connection, magical if you will...and, as you know, people find love in the strangest of places.  I've known people who actually met while at Disney World, now just imagine how sweet that would be!!!
> 
> To all those who have found love....here's to you!!!



I second that!


----------



## libertybell7

Yes it is a very magical thing trust me....I would have never have dreamed it was possible...But it is...


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Ok, my inner 10 year old started giggling at the picture of the towel man.  Finger position is everything. 


My turkey turned out well.  Then I went to Ikea where the didn't have what I needed, but had lots of stuff I didn't need and bought anyway. 


I want to go back to the world, but i don't have a trip planned!  Sadness.


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Yes it is a very magical thing trust me....I would have never have dreamed it was possible...But it is...



 

So now we sit here with the cold we shared, sniffling and coughing and competing as to who is the sickest   living our lives together


----------



## Mrsduck101

Costumesaremylife said:


> Ok, my inner 10 year old started giggling at the picture of the towel man.  Finger position is everything.


----------



## disneykip

GIR-Prototype said:


> I second that!



Motion passed!!


----------



## disneykip

Mrsduck101 said:


> So now we sit here with the cold we shared, sniffling and coughing and competing as to who is the sickest   living our lives together



Congrats to you both!!  (Not for the colds  for being together)


----------



## black562

Mrsduck101 said:


> So now we sit here with the cold we shared, sniffling and coughing and competing as to who is the sickest   living our lives together



Aww, that's no good.  But at least you're together, and that IS good.


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> Aww, that's no good.  But at least you're together, and that IS good.



Yes it is...And we get to pass the kleenex back and forth... 

I think Duckie licked my cup....


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> Yes it is...And we get to pass the kleenex back and forth...
> 
> I think Duckie licked my cup....



Bad Duckie....BAD Duckie.....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Costumesaremylife said:


> Ok, my inner 10 year old started giggling at the picture of the towel man.  Finger position is everything.
> 
> 
> My turkey turned out well.  Then I went to Ikea where the didn't have what I needed, but had lots of stuff I didn't need and bought anyway.
> 
> 
> I want to go back to the world, but i don't have a trip planned!  Sadness.




Hahahaha you get the  prize for noticing the finger position. It was not as intentional as when Tom did it though...lol Ya had to be there, but it was HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Good to know we are all secretly giggling ten year olds. 

Then again my inner ten year old is not so secret. 

I do have a Mr. Potato Head collection.


----------



## libertybell7

Tracy,
Did you leave any slushies for the rest of us? (I hope not)...


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> Tracy,
> Did you leave any slushies for the rest of us? (I hope not)...



Now wait a sec....you mean Tracy drank all the orange slushies...AND Duckie made the rum gone?


----------



## libertybell7

black562 said:


> Now wait a sec....you mean Tracy drank all the orange slushies...AND Duckie made the rum gone?




Man you gotta watch them at all times....


----------



## black562

libertybell7 said:


> Man you gotta watch them at all times....



Guess I'm stuck with the Dole Whips....not that I mind.  

And as long as everyone stays away from the Le Cellier pretzel breadsticks, nobody gets hurt.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Guess I'm stuck with the Dole Whips....not that I mind.
> 
> And as long as everyone stays away from the Le Cellier pretzel breadsticks, nobody gets hurt.



Matty gets free breadsticks...oh wait...chat flashback...nevermind


----------



## acm563

Good morning all...Hope everyone has a wonderful week and because he likes to lurk sometimes I will say...........


   *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GENESIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*    Ever since your first birthday to The World you have been hooked!
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Jenroc

Wow !!!  A girl has a busy 3 day weekend and look at everything I missed !!! 
First thing is I would like to wish my DS, Justin a very happy (1 day belated)  .....
13th Birthday !!     
-belated only because we were out all day celebrating (with a little 3 hour shift thrown in at BAB)
And secondly, I would like to wish everyone a happy Monday and a fantastic week !
Has anyone kept track of all the Dispeeps who will be in WDW during the first 2 weeks in Dec ??  Although both of my kids will be with me I would sure love to meet up with a bunch of you !!!


----------



## acm563

Jenroc said:


> Wow !!!  A girl has a busy 3 day weekend and look at everything I missed !!!
> First thing is I would like to wish my DS, Justin a very happy (1 day belated)  .....
> 13th Birthday !!
> -belated only because we were out all day celebrating (with a little 3 hour shift thrown in at BAB)
> And secondly, I would like to wish everyone a happy Monday and a fantastic week !
> Has anyone kept track of all the Dispeeps who will be in WDW during the first 2 weeks in Dec ??  Although both of my kids will be with me I would sure love to meet up with a bunch of you !!!



 HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUSTIN
 Hope you had a fantastic day!
As for those of us going the first 2 weeks of December I think Timmy has a thread on it...there are quite a few of us going


----------



## Jenroc

Thanks Angy .... I'll check it out.

Timmy !!!!!!
where's the link to that thread for the December trip ??


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Wow !!!  A girl has a busy 3 day weekend and look at everything I missed !!!
> First thing is I would like to wish my DS, Justin a very happy (1 day belated)  .....
> 13th Birthday !!
> -belated only because we were out all day celebrating (with a little 3 hour shift thrown in at BAB)
> And secondly, I would like to wish everyone a happy Monday and a fantastic week !
> Has anyone kept track of all the Dispeeps who will be in WDW during the first 2 weeks in Dec ??  Although both of my kids will be with me I would sure love to meet up with a bunch of you !!!



Good Morning everyone!!!!! What a wonderful weekend!!!! Here it to everyone having an outstanding day today! I guess I am still euphoric over my achievement. And can really start working on some other things that have been put to the side. Roll changes are to start happening this week at work so I know I have 4 days that I go elsewhere for inservices.  

Belated Birthday wishes for Justin! Hope it was great! Did you wake him like you planned this morning? 

Am sure that is on the list that Amy is keeping  

Shawn and Jill... hope you feel better soon in regards to your colds. And being so close, dont keep passing it back and forth 

Happy Birthday Kimmie!!!!! (and Happy birthday to Genesis too!)


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Belated Birthday wishes for Justin! Hope it was great! Did you wake him like you planned this morning?



I sure did !!  He stayed up until he was born (11:08 pm) and I woke him up when he woke me up the next morning (5AM !!!) lol  He was a little sleepy this morning !!!!


----------



## acm563

Jenroc said:


> I sure did !!  He stayed up until he was born (11:08 pm) and I woke him up when he woke me up the next morning (5AM !!!) lol  He was a little sleepy this morning !!!!


Too cute Jen, I used to wake G up on the 28th at 2:30am because thats when I went into labor , then at 4:26 am on the 29th because thats when he finally arrived...I dont do that anymore as I need my beauty sleep and he needs his as well now...hahahahah


----------



## buena vista

WOW! Lots of birthdays to celebrate!! Justin, Genesis, Kimmie, Happy Birthday to you all!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GENESIS AND JUSTIN!!!!!!        I HOPE IT IS MAGICAL FOR YOU BOTH!!!



Good morning all you wonderful DIS peeps!! I decided to go grocery shopping after taking Tawney to school this morning, because I am now officially smoke free again, so I need something to put in my mouth.  Wish me luck and wish my nicotine patches strength! LOL Now I just need to get some sleep!!!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GENESIS AND JUSTIN!!!!!!        I HOPE IT IS MAGICAL FOR YOU BOTH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all you wonderful DIS peeps!! I decided to go grocery shopping after taking Tawney to school this morning, because I am now officially smoke free again, so I need something to put in my mouth.  Wish me luck and wish my nicotine patches strength! LOL Now I just need to get some sleep!!!



Woohoo on being smoke free and I wish you the best with it  Hope your day is the best! Relax and remember your next visit to the world isnt that far away !!!!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Woohoo on being smoke free and I wish you the best with it  Hope your day is the best! Relax and remember your next visit to the world isnt that far away !!!!!!!



That is what keeps me going and gives me motivation.  In so many different ways.  Thanks for the well wishes!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful DIS peeps!! I decided to go grocery shopping after taking Tawney to school this morning, because I am now officially smoke free again, so I need something to put in my mouth.  Wish me luck and wish my nicotine patches strength! LOL Now I just need to get some sleep!!!



Congratulations and good luck Tracy!!! I'm sure it'll be difficult, but it's good for you and I'm proud of you! 

And if you get cranky and want to rant and vent, well,.. you know I won't take it personally


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Congratulations and good luck Tracy!!! I'm sure it'll be difficult, but it's good for you and I'm proud of you!
> 
> And if you get cranky and want to rant and vent, well,.. you know I won't take it personally




LOL Well, you are my most favorite target in the whole world, but I will try not to tell you that I want to rip your face off again. You know I love ya...lol


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Well, you are my most favorite target in the whole world, but I will try not to tell you that I *want to rip your face off again.* You know I love ya...lol




   Tracy make sure you kick the smoking habit BEFORE you hit menopause as I do not think Tom could handle the rants from both     (I have just recently gotten into the wanting to "rip your face off" moments...hehehehehh)


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Monday everyone.

Looks like you all have been busy - gave me something to do here at work this morning catching up on the thread.  I really miss chat.

Woo Hoo - glad eveyone made it back safe and sound.
 for eveyone going home soon. 

Dismem - soooo jealous BLT (I really need to buy DVC) - OKW was torture for me to stay there thit time, getting spolied.

TT only 24 more days - I need to do laundry myself and figure out what to pack.  I am having massive Disney withdrawals this time  
I really need to sell my house and move south.  

I walked 5 miles yesterday for the "Walk to cure Cancer" with my cousin's in memory of my Uncle.   

It is nice to be in shape again 

Can't wait to see old friends an meet new one's in October, and then again in December.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Tracy make sure you kick the smoking habit BEFORE you hit menopause as I do not think Tom could handle the rants from both     (I have just recently gotten into the wanting to "rip your face off" moments...hehehehehh)



LOL Tom can handle it pretty well.  He only told me to "shut up" about 20 times this trip.  I got a while before menopause hopefully, so he can have a break in between smoke-quitting and meno-pausing Tracy vents. lol


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Tracy make sure you kick the smoking habit BEFORE you hit menopause as I do not think Tom could handle the rants from both     (I have just recently gotten into the wanting to "rip your face off" moments...hehehehehh)




...and she wonders why the engagement is off...  

Happy birthday to all the Birthday Folks!!!  The spanking line starts here...


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Well, you are my most favorite target in the whole world, but I will try not to tell you that I want to rip your face off again. You know I love ya...lol



Yeah, I think I have your helpful bus stop CM to thank for that precious moment  (After a late night at JR's, not very much sleep, and with caffeine and nicotine withdrawals, Tracy hustled to the BW bus stop in order to meet up with me and Darcy at MK for rope drop, only to be told that several MK buses had already gone through and the friendly CM had just waved the last one along, leaving Tracy to sit and wait for what probably seemed an eternity). At least the face ripping comment wasn't directed *AT* me, I just happened to be on the other end of the phone at the time . Funny though how Main Street USA can change a person for the better.. Tracy arrived at Tomorrowland with a huge smile and a new disposition .


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> ...and she wonders why the engagement is off...
> 
> Happy birthday to all the Birthday Folks!!!  The spanking line starts here...


Keep being a smarty pants Randy and I will make good on my threat about having balloons delivered by the local florist....................and I will ask her to take your picture to capture the moment.....and to pass it all over town for me............. 
And hahahah the hot flashes and menopausal moments were brought on by the fear of an engagement.............  they subsided once I was "free"


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Looks like you all have been busy - gave me something to do here at work this morning catching up on the thread.  I really miss chat.
> 
> Woo Hoo - glad eveyone made it back safe and sound.
> for eveyone going home soon.
> 
> Dismem - soooo jealous BLT (I really need to buy DVC) - OKW was torture for me to stay there thit time, getting spolied.
> 
> TT only 24 more days - I need to do laundry myself and figure out what to pack.  I am having massive Disney withdrawals this time
> I really need to sell my house and move south.
> 
> I walked 5 miles yesterday for the "Walk to cure Cancer" with my cousin's in memory of my Uncle.
> 
> It is nice to be in shape again
> 
> Can't wait to see old friends an meet new one's in October, and then again in December.


Good Morning Mel    I know you and T will have a blast in October...Sorry I will be missing the jello shots   but looking forward to December


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Keep being a smarty pants Randy and I will make good on my threat about having balloons delivered by the local florist....................and I will ask her to take your picture to capture the moment.....and to pass it all over town for me.............
> And hahahah the hot flashes and menopausal moments were brought on by the fear of an engagement.............  they subsided once I was "free"




Moi?  Smarty Pants?  awwwwwwwwwwww honey.........


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Dismem - soooo jealous BLT (I really need to buy DVC) - OKW was torture for me to stay there thit time, getting spolied.
> 
> TT only 24 more days - I need to do laundry myself and figure out what to pack.  I am having massive Disney withdrawals this time
> I really need to sell my house and move south.
> 
> I walked 5 miles yesterday for the "Walk to cure Cancer" with my cousin's in memory of my Uncle.
> 
> It is nice to be in shape again
> 
> Can't wait to see old friends an meet new one's in October, and then again in December.



Welcome back Mel!  OKW is my fav! I keep saying I'll stay elsewhere, but I just love that place.

And I'm also having thoughts of moving south. Happens every time!


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Mel    I know you and T will have a blast in October...Sorry I will be missing the jello shots   but looking forward to December



No Any - no jell-o shots


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> No Any - no jell-o shots


  ummm so does that mean you were just making jello shots for ME??????????  Not sure how I should take that.........


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Moi?  Smarty Pants?  awwwwwwwwwwww honey.........




What? ...oh I am sorry, that's right you are Mr Innocence not Mr Smarty Pants


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> What? ...oh I am sorry, that's right you are Mr Innocence not Mr Smarty Pants



See folks..she is too trainable...


----------



## ANTSS2001

tawasdave said:


> See folks..she is too trainable...




keep hoping neighbor!!!  I have not met Ange outside the fiber optic lines but I dont think that is one of her trait... Trainable...  You just huffta like her for who she is and Was      And I got nothing to complain coz she seems to take me for who I am and is    

"oh please dont let Angeeee hit her head and wake up"


----------



## ahoff

Welcome back to all the recent travelers.  Waiting to see the picture from Big Blue!  Good to hear you quit smoking, Tracy!  Did Darcy talk you into going running with her while down in DW?


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> Welcome back to all the recent travelers.  Waiting to see the picture from Big Blue!  Good to hear you quit smoking, Tracy!  Did Darcy talk you into going running with her while down in DW?



Hi Augie,

We have a few pics in front of Big Blue.. I didn't bring my camera, so I don't have any, but I know we posed a lot there . 

Darcy didn't go running until the morning I left.. but her morning run eventually took her over to Olivia's at OKW for breakfast before spending some time at DTD. That's one of my favorite jogging routes. There's a nice path from OKW to DTD and you can cut over to POFQ and POR from OKW through the maintenance path just off Vacation Club Drive. Not sure if you can still do that, but it beats getting onto Bonnet Creek Pkwy.

Btw, Darcy made it back safely, so now we're all accounted for.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> We have a few pics in front of Big Blue.. I didn't bring my camera, so I don't have any, but I know we posed a lot there .
> 
> Btw, Darcy made it back safely, so now we're all accounted for.



(roflmao) We did happen to have our cameras with us.... 

No fears though.  I take bribes pretty well...


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> (roflmao) We did happen to have our cameras with us....
> 
> No fears though.  I take bribes pretty well...



Yeah, but I stopped doing my MIB and banana dance moves just in time.. I hope


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Yeah, but I stopped doing my MIB and banana dance moves just in time.. I hope



   

Let's hope so, huh?lol  Take a peek on the photo thread...you might recognize the little piggies sticking out of the water


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well as you all know I am back.  It was a great trip.  Lots of fun.  

It was great to meet Tom, who turned into a really great roomie for a Disney trip.  We both are early risers so it made it very easy to make rope drop without even trying.  We got to meet up with Tracy and Robin and hang with them some during their 3 day whirlwind trip.  And also had some really nice dinners, at Brown Derby and Bistro.  Lots of fun was had.  

Well off to shower and go see Andrea this morning.  I will tell more about the trip through my eyes later. . .

Hugs all.


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Let's hope so, huh?lol  Take a peek on the photo thread...you might recognize the little piggies sticking out of the water



 yeah, Bobo the Clown was a fun slide! .. even more fun when you get into the body luge position and risk it all on the S curve  

OK, so we didn't act like adults the whole time  I'll also admit to skipping a couple of times and "flying" into Soarin' like a hang glider, but it was all in fun.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> See folks..she is too trainable...



  Well, I am so happy this is what you think because it means I have perfected the art of letting a man always think he is right and that I am in agreement then going and doing whatever I want and doing it MY way


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> keep hoping neighbor!!!  I have not met Ange outside the fiber optic lines but I dont think that is one of her trait... Trainable...  You just huffta like her for who she is and Was      And I got nothing to complain coz she seems to take me for who I am and is
> 
> "oh please dont let Angeeee hit her head and wake up"



I am who I am...and make no excuses for it..it just is...  and to requote what I often quote...." I do not explain myself, my friends understand and the rest wouldnt believe me anyway" and I happen to love the Timmy I have met over the Verizon lines


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Welcome back, Darcy!

And hey, we tried our best to be adults, Tom...lol But the kid in all of us is alive and well  



acm563 said:


> Well, I am so happy this is what you think because it means I have perfected the art of letting a man always think he is right and that I am in agreement then going and doing whatever I want and doing it MY way



   

Angy I simply love your attitude!  Just thought I'd let ya know.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> yeah, Bobo the Clown was a fun slide! .. even more fun when you get into the body luge position and risk it all on the S curve
> 
> OK, so we didn't act like adults the whole time  I'll also admit to skipping a couple of times and "flying" into Soarin' like a hang glider, but it was all in fun.



Sounds like the perfect vacation for all 4 of you and gee you cant act like an adult at Disney, being allowed to be a "kid" is half the fun of being at The World


----------



## acm563

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Welcome back, Darcy!
> 
> And hey, we tried our best to be adults, Tom...lol But the kid in all of us is alive and well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angy I simply love your attitude!  Just thought I'd let ya know.


Thank you and I hope one day soon you will join us when we are at WDW  I think we would get along just fine 

Glad to know everyone is back home safe and sound....


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> and I happen to love the Timmy I have met over the Verizon lines



and I am getting you a  hard hat for Xmas


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> and I am getting you a  hard hat for Xmas



  idk it would mess up my hair or else make me look like a boy the way a baseball cap does....   and it wouldnt help anyway the brain damage has already been done....


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> idk it would mess up my hair or else make me look like a boy the way a baseball cap does....   and it wouldnt help anyway the brain damage has already been done....



I am saving the brain to NOT find its way to be fix!!


----------



## disneydeb

well i just got back, this vacation was a wash, sick 2 of the 3 nights on the cruise, then forgot darcys phone number at home, went to mnsshp only did 4 hours of it though, cant walk like i use to, i guess i'm to outta shape, but did get a free room upgrade at resort to a perferred site, that was cool,  then with the big accident on 1-4 this am there was only one bus that had to pick everyone up and he said he got lost at exit 77. while on bus picking up other people, daughter called and said she and 4 year old grandson witnessed someone running a red light and mowing down some poor lady, she thinks the lady is dead,  everyone is quite shaken up! i stopped at my daughters job on way home from airport to check on her, shes ok but still upset, gotta pick up grandson at school soon, daughter told school psychologist what happened and they were gonna keep eye on him, they also wanted to talk to her because of how shaken up she was when she brought him to school. everyone please pray for that lady, but i'm glad everyone else had a good time!


----------



## acm563

disneydeb said:


> well i just got back, this vacation was a wash, sick 2 of the 3 nights on the cruise, then forgot darcys phone number at home, went to mnsshp only did 4 hours of it though, cant walk like i use to, i guess i'm to outta shape, but did get a free room upgrade at resort to a perferred site, that was cool,  then with the big accident on 1-4 this am there was only one bus that had to pick everyone up and he said he got lost at exit 77. while on bus picking up other people, daughter called and said she and 4 year old grandson witnessed someone running a red light and mowing down some poor lady, she thinks the lady is dead,  everyone is quite shaken up! i stopped at my daughters job on way home from airport to check on her, shes ok but still upset, gotta pick up grandson at school soon, daughter told school psychologist what happened and they were gonna keep eye on him, they also wanted to talk to her because of how shaken up she was when she brought him to school. everyone please pray for that lady, but i'm glad everyone else had a good time!



Awww Deb...glad you are home safely but sorry to hear of all that has went on Hang in there!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am saving the brain to NOT find its way to be fix!!



 There are some things that are beyond repair....my brain is one of them  Now off to get stink weed from school so catch up with ya later


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneydeb said:


> there was only one bus that had to pick everyone up and he said he got lost at exit 77. but i'm glad everyone else had a good time!


   is this ME ?????  how can you get lost ??????


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> There are some things that are beyond repair....my brain is one of them  Now off to get stink weed from school so catch up with ya later




time for me to get ready for work myself  12 days straight through....   

Have a good week Peeps!!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> There are some things that are beyond repair....my brain is one of them  Now off to get stink weed from school so catch up with ya later




mmmmmmmmmmm, and some things don't need repair....


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> time for me to get ready for work myself  12 days straight through....
> 
> Have a good week Peeps!!!!!



Just keep saying work=Disney.


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> Just keep saying work=Disney.



I am trying.... I am trying... work.. disney $$$... work... Disney $$$  work.. oppss mortgage  ... work.... Disney $$$ ... work... Ok..Ok..Ok.. bills .. from Disney trips  Whew!!!!!!!!

Ok this is really it!!!  Hugs!!


----------



## Sha

Deb will definitely send some prayers for that lady and her family, your daughter and grandson too. I am sure that was scary for all of them. Sorry you were sick too for part of your trip! That is NO fun at all. Hope you are feeling better!

Tracy good luck on the smoking cessation  am sure you will do well! 

Mel, am going to be at OKW this weekend, need anything?  Are you going to redo that room down here when you move???  

It is official... I am a RN! Got my license in the mail today!!! Love it! Just pumped up the excitement all over again! (now I need to remember this number)


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> It is official... I am a RN! Got my license in the mail today!!! Love it! Just pumped up the excitement all over again! (now I need to remember this number)



CONGRATS SHA!!!!!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> CONGRATS SHA!!!!!



Thanks


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Deb will definitely send some prayers for that lady and her family, your daughter and grandson too. I am sure that was scary for all of them. Sorry you were sick too for part of your trip! That is NO fun at all. Hope you are feeling better!
> 
> Tracy good luck on the smoking cessation  am sure you will do well!
> 
> *Mel, am going to be at OKW this weekend, need anything?*  Are you going to redo that room down here when you move???
> 
> It is official... I am a RN! Got my license in the mail today!!! Love it! Just pumped up the excitement all over again! (now I need to remember this number)



Woo Hoo - It must be official if it is in print  
Congratulations again - way to go.

Hmmm - I need to be there, does that count.


----------



## PirateMel

disneydeb said:


> well i just got back, this vacation was a wash, sick 2 of the 3 nights on the cruise, then forgot darcys phone number at home, went to mnsshp only did 4 hours of it though, cant walk like i use to, i guess i'm to outta shape, but did get a free room upgrade at resort to a perferred site, that was cool,  then with the big accident on 1-4 this am there was only one bus that had to pick everyone up and he said he got lost at exit 77. while on bus picking up other people, daughter called and said she and 4 year old grandson witnessed someone running a red light and mowing down some poor lady, she thinks the lady is dead,  everyone is quite shaken up! i stopped at my daughters job on way home from airport to check on her, shes ok but still upset, gotta pick up grandson at school soon, daughter told school psychologist what happened and they were gonna keep eye on him, they also wanted to talk to her because of how shaken up she was when she brought him to school. everyone please pray for that lady, but i'm glad everyone else had a good time!



Sorry to hear prayers to your family and hers.  

Melanie


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Congratulations on becoming an RN Sha!    Do you have all those cute scrubs with fishies and frogs on them?


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> I guess we wont see CDN for the next hour.. LOL... DH season premier tonight



Or the hour prior to it as AR was on  

and yes DH was very good


----------



## cdn ears

libertybell7 said:


> Yes it is...And we get to pass the kleenex back and forth...
> 
> I think Duckie licked my cup....



Does this mean that Carrie has passed on her role to someone else or just becoming friendlier


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> So now we sit here with the cold we shared, sniffling and coughing and competing as to who is the sickest   living our lives together



That's what LOVE is all about, sharing and caring.  Especially the sharing of colds.....   AND DISNEY... I'm so glad that you found that happiest.


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> It is official... I am a RN! Got my license in the mail today!!! Love it! Just pumped up the excitement all over again! (now I need to remember this number)


Sharon I have been meaning to ask you does Florida offer multistate privledges now. VA started that a few years ago and it has helped tremendously for those who live near the state lines...


----------



## ttester9612

Costumesaremylife said:


> Good to know we are all secretly giggling ten year olds.
> 
> Then again my inner ten year old is not so secret.
> 
> I do have a Mr. Potato Head collection.



That's my next purchase...."MR POTATO HEAD" and I plan to place him on my desk, right dear Amy's DD picture she made me.   

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GENSIS, JUSTIN and KIMMMIE....I pray it's been a wonderful day for you.


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Or the hour prior to it as AR was on
> 
> and yes DH was very good



LOL am glad it was good  



Costumesaremylife said:


> Congratulations on becoming an RN Sha!    Do you have all those cute scrubs with fishies and frogs on them?



Thanks! I do not have any with fishies or frogs... I do have WTP, Eeyore, Dalmations, Mickey and Bambi. I think I need some with Tink 

Thanks again Mel! 

I am not sure if this is the same as what you mean Angy. I dont know any that work close to state lines to work in more than one state at same time. But I dont know why someone couldnt hold multi-state licensures. I know VA nurses do, because of transfers to other states, and they have just kept them up in all of them that they have worked in. And have known some snowbird type nurses too.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> That's my next purchase...."MR POTATO HEAD" and I plan to place him on my desk, right dear Amy's DD picture she made me.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GENSIS, JUSTIN and KIMMMIE....I pray it's been a wonderful day for you.



I will thank you for Genesis (and thanks to all who wished him a Happy Day) I dont think he had time today to even think about lurking...  He has been bugging me ever since Friday about what his surprise is, he has spammed Carries text messages asking her, tried to trick her by telling her I had told him what it was etc etc... Now today I have had text messages all day long asking me are we at Disney yet, or 31 more days or cant we go NOW, I wanna go NOW!!! etc etc...and of course hes already into the "I'm too excited to sleep" mode as he has been reading different interesting Disney facts to get the excitement going and it has taken over   I am very fortunate to have a son who loves disney as much as I do..now if I can just get Marie trained....hahah am hoping that next year Carrie will take Kayla at the same time I take Marie and so Marie will feel the peer pressure and have to be brave and ride the rides...lolrof...


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> That's my next purchase...."MR POTATO HEAD" and I plan to place him on my desk, right dear Amy's DD picture she made me.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GENSIS, JUSTIN and KIMMMIE....I pray it's been a wonderful day for you.



I have one, just not on a desk. Got that idea from Brenda. Cant wait to get some Disney pieces to change for mood. I highly recommend it! great therapy for a couple minutes at work


----------



## cdn ears

Costumesaremylife said:


> Congratulations on becoming an RN Sha!    Do you have all those cute scrubs with fishies and frogs on them?



Congrats Sha, - sounds like a Mary Tyler Moore moment tossing the hat in the air and the "you're going to make it after all" theme playing in the background (sorry not a Disney moment) but thought was applicable.

Did you do a special order on the Disney scrubs!!! or sorry are they already in your closet and you were just waiting for the RN moment to put them on.


----------



## rebecca06261

Tracy, good luck on quitting! I quit about 6 months ago using Chantix. It's hard but worth it... or so I've been told     I still don't have any desire though and I've turned into one of those obnoxious ex-smokers who complains about others who smoke


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I am who I am...and make no excuses for it..it just is...  and to requote what I often quote...." I do not explain myself, my friends understand and the rest wouldnt believe me anyway" and I happen to love the Timmy I have met over the Verizon lines



 



Sha said:


> It is official... I am a RN! Got my license in the mail today!!! Love it! Just pumped up the excitement all over again! (now I need to remember this number)



  and  



disneydeb said:


> well i just got back, this vacation was a wash, sick 2 of the 3 nights on the cruise, then forgot darcys phone number at home, went to mnsshp only did 4 hours of it though, cant walk like i use to, i guess i'm to outta shape, but did get a free room upgrade at resort to a perferred site, that was cool,  then with the big accident on 1-4 this am there was only one bus that had to pick everyone up and he said he got lost at exit 77. while on bus picking up other people, daughter called and said she and 4 year old grandson witnessed someone running a red light and mowing down some poor lady, she thinks the lady is dead,  everyone is quite shaken up! i stopped at my daughters job on way home from airport to check on her, shes ok but still upset, gotta pick up grandson at school soon, daughter told school psychologist what happened and they were gonna keep eye on him, they also wanted to talk to her because of how shaken up she was when she brought him to school. everyone please pray for that lady, but i'm glad everyone else had a good time!



That is so awful, prayers are being said to all those involved, especially your daughter and grandson.



cdn ears said:


> Or the hour prior to it as AR was on
> 
> and yes DH was very good


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> I am not sure if this is the same as what you mean Angy. I dont know any that work close to state lines to work in more than one state at same time. But I dont know why someone couldnt hold multi-state licensures. I know VA nurses do, because of transfers to other states, and they have just kept them up in all of them that they have worked in. And have known some snowbird type nurses too.



Actually what VA started a few years ago is that instead of having to pay for a seperate license in each bordering state you actually get multi state privledges with your VA license...Mine actually says multi state on it...It would be nice if all the states would do it. I know the license fee went up some but it was well worth it to get multi state privledges instead of having a seperate license for VA,NC, WVa etc


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Tracy, good luck on quitting! I quit about 6 months ago using Chantix. It's hard but worth it... or so I've been told     I still don't have any desire though and I've turned into one of those obnoxious ex-smokers who complains about others who smoke



All I can say is PLEASE read ALL possible info about Chantix before using it


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I have one, just not on a desk. Got that idea from Brenda. Cant wait to get some Disney pieces to change for mood. I highly recommend it! great therapy for a couple minutes at work



That's what I plan to do to...in Oct I hope to obtain some Disney pieces....Mel take note to remind me that I need to do that...   and yes we have 24 more days... 

By the way...who is planning to wear a costume for MNSSHP? and what are you wearing?  I'm still deciding if I'm going to wear a costume.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> That's what I plan to do to...in Oct I hope to obtain some Disney pieces....Mel take note to remind me that I need to do that...   and yes we have 24 more days...
> 
> By the way...who is planning to wear a costume for MNSSHP? and what are you wearing?  I'm still deciding if I'm going to wear a costume.



Im not planning to... may get face painted LOL


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> By the way...who is planning to wear a costume for MNSSHP? and what are you wearing?  I'm still deciding if I'm going to wear a costume.




What night are you planning the MNSSHP?  I have been twice, once in costume, once without.  But we were in matching outfits, so maybe that sort of counts.



Sha, congrats on the official notice.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so I am back from Andrea's and we had a great chat so I decided to catch up a bit and report back.

I didn't end up going to MNSSHP with DisneyDeb, she didn't have my number and I couldn't remember where I left her number since it wasn't on my phone.  But also I was VERY tired after a day of shopping at DTD and my wonderful lunch at Fultons (plus my morning run).  I ended up going back to my hotel, going for a swim and then relaxing by the pool, then eventually packing and going to bed.  I had to catch ME at 4:10 in the morning so I needed to be up very early.  It was a fun solo day though.

As for the trip, Tom and I really did have lots of fun.  And when we met up with the girls we had quite a bit more fun as well.  It was awesome to have a roomie that liked getting up early in the morning and hitting the rides with little to no wait.  Of course, very nearly all our rides were with little to no wait and/or fastpass so trip mojo was in full swing.  Got to enjoy the pool at our resort and at BWV with Tracy and Robin, JRs was a blast.  I will post the mini drink tower pic later when I download photos.  By the way, just a warning, if you are on a water ride with me you might want to take a seat as far away from me as possible as I am prone to getting soaked.  This happened on Kali.  I was drenched from head to toe.  But hey it was a hot day and it was fun.  Skipping, pretending to be hang gliding while entering soarin, singing the songs that were playing at the rides, etc., these were all done and what makes it so fun to be at Disney, no one looks at you strange cause you know they all want to be doing that too.  

My only regrets:

Didn't get to hook up with DisneyDeb or OlyWaGuy as I didn't go to MNSSHP or AC.  Didn't eat Beignets once even though I stayed at French Quarter, but hey, I am kinda in training for the Princess Half Marathon in March so I gotta keep working on healthy eating. Have yet to see Fantasmic at WDW (I have seen it dozens of times at DLR and still want to compare, maybe I will catch it in December).

The best parts of this trip:

Eating at Brown Derby and Bistro.  Very good food and loved the atmosphere.  Seeing Festival of the Lion King - very good show.  Tasting the different foods from different countries (loved the lamb chop from Australia and the "wine" from Poland?).  Going on EE 4 times in 35 minutes on Wednesday morning - a few words. . .that didn't su#k. . . Enjoying the hotel pool - strange I know but I haven't done that yet.  Having a roomie that is also an early riser.  Getting to rope drop is awesome, I think Epcot has the best rope drop ever.

Okay, there were many more "moments" that were awesome that I could share, but this is what is crossing my mind at the moment.


----------



## PirateMel

Hope this works!

Okay from left to right, My aunt, My Mom (twins) and Me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Hope this works!



Mel, you did it, a photo post. . .SWWWWEEEEETTTTT. Oh and sweetie, the weight loss. . .WOW.  You look great.


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Mel, you did it, a photo post. . .SWWWWEEEEETTTTT. Oh and sweetie, the weight loss. . .WOW.  You look great.



Thank you Thank you.

Modern technology is wonderful!

Yipee, I did it, Yipee!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> All I can say is PLEASE read ALL possible info about Chantix before using it



I'll admit to having wicked dreams in the beginning but they ended after a couple of weeks.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Im not planning to... may get face painted LOL



That's a thought....face painted....which is easier to pack in the suitcase.   



ahoff said:


> What night are you planning the MNSSHP?  I have been twice, once in costume, once without.  But we were in matching outfits, so maybe that sort of counts.
> 
> Sha, congrats on the official notice.



26th


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Hope this works!



YAY!! Mel can now post pics! and really nice pic at that...You are looking GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> YAY!! Mel can now post pics! and really nice pic at that...You are looking GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I'll admit to having wicked dreams in the beginning but they ended after a couple of weeks.



that is the most minor thing I have heard.

Yes T, much easier to pack! LOL you do it, I will do it! 

Thanks Aug


----------



## acm563

...but I had to share this as it is so cute. I was going thru Maries's schoolwork and came upon a paper she had to write...I will copy it here....


Great Vacations
"Favorite vacations are a blast. Themain thing me and my aunt and cousin did this summer was go and have fun at Busch Gardens. A ride we went on is one that felt so real I did not" like it at all. I had a lot of good things to eat. I even had a churro and it was really good.
Another vacation we went on was a trip to Disney World. The first ride we went on was Splash Mountain which I liked. We also went on Mount Everest. I didnt like it at all! I also liked the hotel we stayed at. It was behind Lady from Lady and the Tramp.
Vacations are the timesaver."
I thought this was so cute. The first time I made her ride EE her first report back to school said I will never ever ever ever(about 20 evers) ride it again.....


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> ...but I had to share this as it is so cute. I was going thru Maries's schoolwork and came upon a paper she had to write...I will copy it here....
> 
> 
> Great Vacations
> "Favorite vacations are a blast. Themain thing me and my aunt and cousin did this summer was go and have fun at Busch Gardens. A ride we went on is one that felt so real I did not" like it at all. I had a lot of good things to eat. I even had a churro and it was really good.
> Another vacation we went on was a trip to Disney World. The first ride we went on was Splash Mountain which I liked. We also went on Mount Everest. I didnt like it at all! I also liked the hotel we stayed at. It was behind Lady from Lady and the Tramp.
> Vacations are the timesaver."
> I thought this was so cute. The first time I made her ride EE her first report back to school said I will never ever ever ever(about 20 evers) ride it again.....



To cute -  out of the mouth of babes


----------



## ttester9612

Darcy, glad you all had a great time.. 

Mel, the pic is great and you do look good... 

Angy, that was so too Disney related...why did you think it wouldn't be..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Just wanted to check in before I leave for work.  I have no plans of trying Chantix yet.  My nicotine patches, gum, and lozenges have done well to quiet my withdrawal symptoms so far.  I am a little on edge, but I just have to keep myself under control.  My oral fixation is probably the hardest part, but I have found that Twizzlers are a life saver there.  
Darcy, I am glad you got home safe, and can't wait to hang again.  
Mel, you are looking good girlie!!!!  
Have a wonderful night all!


----------



## disneykip

A little late - but Happy Birthday to everyone!!  Hope everyone had a great day.


Darcy - nice to have you back.  Looking forward to hearing more about your trip.  

Angy - that is so cute and so Disney.  

Mel - love the picture.

Tracy - good luck!!!  Pulling for you.


Sha - it is official official!!  Congrats again!!


----------



## ahoff

rebecca06261 said:


> I'll admit to having wicked dreams in the beginning but they ended after a couple of weeks.




It was the wicked dreams that got me to quit smoking.   

Plus I wanted to do a 5K in under 20 minutes.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I think she is referring to states that participate in the Compact States licensure system.  

If you work in a compact state you can technically be licensed in all without additional documentation but you still have to pay each state's license fee and submit the online proof of documentation.  So you aren't really licensed in one and able to work in others, just makes the process easier.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> I think she is referring to states that participate in the Compact States licensure system.
> 
> If you work in a compact state you can technically be licensed in all without additional documentation but you still have to pay each state's license fee and submit the online proof of documentation.  So you aren't really licensed in one and able to work in others, just makes the process easier.



lol...No...Its not important but its just what I said it is....  You are partly correct , it is based on the compact state but you are incorrect in that you still have to pay each states license fee and submit documentation. You ARE licensed in one and able to work in the others..


 "Code of Virginia, Virginia became a participating state in the Nurse Licensure Compact on January 1, 2005.  The Nurse Licensure Compact authorizes Licensed Practical Nurses and Registered Nurses licensed and residing in a compact state to practice in other compact states *without* the necessity of obtaining an additional license" I wasnt certain if Fl was participating in this yet... Not important in the grand scheme of things, I was just curious


----------



## acm563

Good morning to all.... It will be a long day here, employess evaluations today and I always hate this part because I have employees who cannot handle constructive criticism....  so it is always a nightmare, I have learned to limit them to a 15 minute appointment and if they dont agree they can take it to HR, who is just going to back my decisions anyway. 


I hope everyones day is as wonderful as it possibly can be 

           (yes I am starting my banana dance, I am so ready to go)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mornin all and happy Tuesday!  


thats all.



oh, heres a pic...






 sigh... I wish I was still there!!!


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> sigh... I wish I was still there!!!




Me too!

Nice picture.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Tuesday Everyone!

I'm still working through my first coffee and catching up with the posts...

Oh and the pic of Boardwalk sent me into fantasy zone for a minute, Tracy! LOL I felt like taking a walk to the Boardwalk Bakery with my refillable mug for coffee and one of those mouth watering desserts!


----------



## Jenroc

disneydeb said:


> well i just got back, this vacation was a wash, sick 2 of the 3 nights on the cruise, then forgot darcys phone number at home, went to mnsshp only did 4 hours of it though, cant walk like i use to, i guess i'm to outta shape, but did get a free room upgrade at resort to a perferred site, that was cool,  then with the big accident on 1-4 this am there was only one bus that had to pick everyone up and he said he got lost at exit 77. while on bus picking up other people, daughter called and said she and 4 year old grandson witnessed someone running a red light and mowing down some poor lady, she thinks the lady is dead,  everyone is quite shaken up! i stopped at my daughters job on way home from airport to check on her, shes ok but still upset, gotta pick up grandson at school soon, daughter told school psychologist what happened and they were gonna keep eye on him, they also wanted to talk to her because of how shaken up she was when she brought him to school. everyone please pray for that lady, but i'm glad everyone else had a good time!



Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  How awful !!



Sha said:


> Tracy good luck on the smoking cessation  am sure you will do well!
> STICK WITH IT - you can do it !!!!!   CONGRATS !!!!!!
> 
> It is official... I am a RN! Got my license in the mail today!!! Love it! Just pumped up the excitement all over again! (now I need to remember this number)


       



PirateMel said:


> Hmmm - I need to be there, does that count.


 I am with you, Mel !!!



PirateMel said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> Okay from left to right, My aunt, My Mom (twins) and Me.


Yay, Mel - you did it !!!!!!!!!!


----------

